# Use 1 Buy 1 Challenge 2009



## La Colocha (Jul 5, 2009)

No buys are hard to do so i came up with something a little different. Use 1 buy 1. This challenge is to use a product up before you purchase another one. I have a bad habit of buying things and not using them up.

Rules are very simple: Use a product up before you buy another one. If you order off line, you can order before your product runs out. So you will not be without. You can only purchase products when there are sales and discounts. Im hoping this will be fun and helpful to people. You can join anytime. This challenge will run until December,31st 2009.

Eta: You do not have to use a product up to take advantage of a sale or discount.

Challengers:
La Colocha
Ronnieaj
Closeout
Tranquility
Denise11
Americka
iNicola
Southern Stunner
IDareT'sHair
Shay72
Tiffers
Chebaby
Buddhas Mom
Mattie26
Kacie
It comes naturally
Redecouverte
Brownie518
Sharifeh
Taz007
Cherepikr
Charzboss
2themax
Everything Zen
Aggie
UGQueen
AlkalineSteam
Loves Harmony


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so in!!!  Between sales and stocking up on discontinued/reformulated items, I SO need this!  I'm already on a personal no-buy challenge, but my BF gave me a pass last night so I could get the 1 lb. bottle of Nexxus Emergencee (old formula). SMDH.


----------



## Closeout (Jul 5, 2009)

I am IN!! I wa thinking about something similar to this challenge, i have a few Deep Conditioners that i need to get thru and 3 different types of moisturizers, and cowashing conditioners, i want to get my stash down so that i can try other products but i have NO ROOM...total into this challenge!


----------



## Tranquility (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm in. I just started a couple of weeks ago.  Keeping  myself from spending money I do not need to be spending. Along with cleaning out my cabinets of products that are  getting pushed to the back and catching dust.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 5, 2009)

Adding names and welcome ladies


----------



## Denise11 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm in!!

This is a very good idea!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 5, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> I'm in!!
> 
> This is a very good idea!


 
Welcome denise, i thought it would be nice to do something different. And its not as limiting as a no buy challenge


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2009)

Add me in, too!! This is what I've been trying to do, anyway. I was about to pass until I saw the part about the sales and specials!! hehehe
Since I have pretty much been sticking with the same products for the past year, this has been fairly easy. So far...


----------



## Americka (Jul 5, 2009)

I would like to join! I especially like the part about sales and specials. I am trying to challenge myself to spend as little as possible. I got a bottle of VS's Nourishing Conditioner for $.80 when I used my birthday coupon combined with the free shipping offer and I just paid $5.38 for a bottle of Joico K-Pak Smoothing Balm and the Shine Serum when I used my JcPenney birthday coupon combined with their buy one get one for .99 on styling products. I can't stop spending, but I can spend my money wisely by taking advantage of sales, coupons, and discounts. This challenge is right on time!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 5, 2009)

Bump.........................


----------



## iNicola (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm in! This should help curb my spending.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 5, 2009)

Bump...................................


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 6, 2009)

Bump, recruiting more soldiers.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 6, 2009)

I will try to keep this thread bumped. And we can check in and see how each other are doing. Good luck ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok.....Ermm Umm....Sooooo Where do I sign up? 

After *Project Inventory* this Weekend -- This is Exactly the kind of Intervention-Reality Check I need.  

Thanks for starting this Challenge La !


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay I want to get this straight  before I decide to join.  So....you have to be out of one particular product or a category of products (ie, dc, cowash condishes)before you can buy again?


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ok.....Ermm Umm....Sooooo Where do I sign up?
> 
> After *Project Inventory* this Weekend -- This is Exactly the kind of Intervention-Reality Check I need.
> 
> Thanks for starting this Challenge La !


 
Got you..............


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I want to get this straight  before I decide to join. So....you have to be out of one particular product or a category of products (ie, dc, cowash condishes)before you can buy again?


 
Sorry shay like if you want to buy a conditoner, you have to use 1 product up before purchasing it. It can be a moisturizer, dc, etc. As long as you use up something before you purchase something else.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Sorry shay like if you want to buy a conditoner, you have to use 1 product up before purchasing it. It can be a moisturizer, dc, etc. As long as you use up something before you purchase something else.


 
Okay this works for me because honestly I don't remember the last time I actually used something up .  I seem to perpetually be in the "stocking up" or "trying something new" phase.  I'm in !


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay this works for me because honestly I don't remember the last time I actually used something up . I seem to perpetually be in the "stocking up" or "trying something new" phase. I'm in !


 
Adding you too, I know i have a bad habit of getting to half and buying something else then not wanting to use it anymore. Remember you can still take advantage of sales and store discounts. I do alot more buying between sales so for me im going to save alot of money.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 8, 2009)

Stopping in to see how everyone is doing. Ive organized my products and came up with a strategy for now.  I have put all of my open products together and im starting from what has the least product in it. Im going to use these up before i open anything else. Its going to take a while to use things up but im on a mission. I also did a spreadsheet to hang in the bathroom, so i can mark my products off as i use them. For now i have no urges to buy anything, going strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Stopping in to see how everyone is doing. Ive organized my products and came up with a strategy for now. *I have put all of my open products together and im starting from what has the least product in it.* Im going to use these up before i open anything else. Its going to take a while to use things up but im on a mission. I also did a spreadsheet to hang in the bathroom, so i can mark my products off as i use them. *For now i have no urges to buy anything,* going strong.


 
This Sounds Really Good.  I may attempt to do something similar.  Thanks! Although I honestly cannot admit to not having the _urge_ tho' The Urge is still going strong.....................

_*off evaluating this strategy*_


----------



## iNicola (Jul 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ok.....Ermm Umm....Sooooo Where do I sign up?
> 
> After *Project Inventory* this Weekend -- This is Exactly the kind of Intervention-Reality Check I need.
> 
> Thanks for starting this Challenge La !


Nice to see you here 


The urge is still strong. I'm running out of my Ultra Nourish-Hair supplements and wanted to buy the Nioxin Recharge Complex from JCPenney but they are also having a sale. Hopefully I can be strong.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jul 8, 2009)

Im so in!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 8, 2009)

After receiving my vitacost order yesterday I was like . I said the same thing in my blog because seriously !!! I may treat my cowash condishes a bit differently.  I may need to reduce by 50-75% before I can buy anymore cowash condishes.  It is just that damn ridiculous ....


----------



## tiffers (Jul 8, 2009)

Yay!!!! This is perfect for me! 

I'll join in a few days, after my birthday. I'm gonna get myself some treats


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2009)

im in.
i have been using things up anyway because now i know what works for my hair and frankly im not really interested in buying anything else....well for the most part anyway lol.
i am working on using up all those vo5 conditioners i bought last summer for co washing. its taking me a while though lol.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 8, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Nice to see you here
> 
> 
> The urge is still strong. I'm running out of my Ultra Nourish-Hair supplements and wanted to buy the Nioxin Recharge Complex from JCPenney but they are also having a sale. Hopefully I can be strong.


 
Adding new names and welcome ladies, inicola you can buy at sales if you like. Tiffers ill put your name up and join in when you want.


----------



## Mattie26 (Jul 8, 2009)

Please add me I bought shampoo and conditioner yesterday and today. I need help. I've used up like one conditioner in the last month. My name is Mattie26 and I am a Product Junkie.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 8, 2009)

Mattie26 said:


> Please add me I bought shampoo and conditioner yesterday and today. I need help. I've used up like one conditioner in the last month. My name is Mattie26 and I am a Product Junkie.


 
Hey mattie, got you down and welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Kacie (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm in!

I'm going for a personal best, *Use 3: Buy 1*

ETA: Two seconds after typing that foolery, I remember the Ulta sale.  Use 1: Buy 1 is just fine LOL.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kacie said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I'm going for a personal best, *Use 3: Buy 1*
> 
> ETA: Two seconds after typing that foolery, I remember the Ulta sale. Use 1: Buy 1 is just fine LOL.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 9, 2009)

I need to use up something because I need to buy my pail of Sitrinillah and some more BPT Wheat Germ Condish.  No I'm not completely out of either because I never let anything "run" out.  I like to have at least 2-3 of everything to feel "safe".


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I need to use up something because I need to buy my pail of Sitrinillah and some more BPT Wheat Germ Condish. No I'm not completely out of either because I never let anything "run" out. I like to have at least 2-3 of everything to feel "safe".


 
Hey shay, find something that is low and use it up, That is my strategy for now. 

@ kacie,girl don't make the challenge harder than it is. I tried to make it as easy as possible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> girl don't make the challenge harder than it is. I tried to make it as easy as possible.


 
Yes, You did.  Bless You.  You know we are all struggling PJ's (some in denial/some not) yet struggling.  

And In desperate need of help.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes, You did. Bless You. You know we are all struggling PJ's (some in denial/some not) yet struggling.
> 
> And In desperate need of help.erplexed


 
Aww girlits going to be ok. We have to start somewhere, take control of the situation. I love buying products like everyone else, but i know that its time for me to slow my roll. Its hard but ive set my mind to this and i have to do it.


----------



## Kacie (Jul 9, 2009)

Last night I used up Organix Shea Butter Conditioner.  Next in line are:

Aveda DR con
Aussie 3 min con
Nature's Gate Jojoba con

*Buy Passes*: 1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2009)

Well.  I did my hair today.  Used all products that were opened.  I Co-Washed with Mane N' Tail Conditioner which was about 3/4th full.erplexed  

I Steamed for about 30 minutes with my Carol's Daughter Khoret Amen and about 30 minutes with Banana Brulee _both_ of which was partially used. Finished up with PC.

Used Salerm 21 B5 for my Leave-In and Fermodyl 619.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 9, 2009)

Good job ladies, i did not think about posting what im using up. Ok all which are open, today im using

whipped baggy cream to baggy, yes to cucumbers con to co wash, hair milk and almond glaze to moisturize and seal. I haven't actually used up a product yet but im on my way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2009)

Kacie said:


> Last night I used up Organix Shea Butter Conditioner. Next in line are:
> 
> Aveda DR con
> Aussie 3 min con
> ...


 
That's Really Smart Kacie.  To List which ones are next.

_*off to look at the bottles, jars etc and separate them out*_


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm in!  It takes me forever to use my products up even though I moisturize 2x/day and shampoo and condition wkly.  You'd think I'd stop buying. 

I just took advantage of the Ulta sale.  Just couldn't pass up tween size TIGI conditioner for $10 (plus a coupon for $3.50, plus 20% off if you show your school ID).  I bought 4.    Sad thing is, I've never even tried this conditioner before, just going on reviews and the fact that the regular price is $24.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2009)

it_comes_naturally said:


> I just took advantage of the Ulta sale. Just couldn't pass up tween size TIGI conditioner for $10 (plus a coupon for $3.50, plus 20% off if you show your school ID). I bought 4.  Sad thing is, I've never even tried this conditioner before, just going on reviews and the fact that the regular price is $24.


 
Now Don't Be Coming Up In Here Talkin' About No Sales.........


----------



## chebaby (Jul 9, 2009)

yaaaayyyy i just used up my first bottle of kbb deep conditioner. funny thing is i got two new ones in the mail two nights ago lol.
when i co wash tomorrow that will be the last of my giovanni deeper moisture. i was sooooo trying to hold on to that little bit.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 9, 2009)

chebaby said:


> yaaaayyyy i just used up my first bottle of kbb deep conditioner. funny thing is i got two new ones in the mail two nights ago lol.
> when i co wash tomorrow that will be the last of my giovanni deeper moisture. i was sooooo trying to hold on to that little bit.


 
Good job che, i used to love that conditoner. Keep on going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2009)

My Dilemma will be which do I want to repurchase and which will I not.erplexed  

I think this will help me narrow things down a bit.  I don't know about finding my "staples" but it will help me determine what I really like etc...So I am glad for this challenge. YAY!

I went out and put everything that was opened all together and I will begin using that stuff up.  So in doing that, I'll have to determine which ones I am willing to re-buy.

I know now that I just opened stuff use 1 time, then use something else Once, it was waaay out of control 

So, this will help immensely.


----------



## Kacie (Jul 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Really Smart Kacie.  To List which ones are next.
> 
> _*off to look at the bottles, jars etc and separate them out*_



Girl, if I don't put those to the front of the closet they will end up pushed back in the corner.

My goal is to get through the bathroom closet (using things that I will most likely not repurchase), then move to the plastic tubs.  I'm only a couple weeks post so I can make it w/o my staples for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2009)

chebaby said:


> when i co wash tomorrow that will be the last of my giovanni deeper moisture. i was sooooo trying to hold on to that little bit.


 
Will You Repurchase this one?  Curious.


----------



## iNicola (Jul 9, 2009)

I have quite a few open bottles. I'll start with the ones I most likely will not buy again:

HE Hydralicious poo
HE Hydralicious condish
CON (new fornula)
Elastra QP Mango Butter Moisturizer
HE LTR leave in
Pantene R&N deep conditioner
Lekair Cholesterol Plus


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2009)

iNicola said:


> I have quite a few open bottles. I'll start with the ones I most likely will not buy again:


Smart Move.

My Problem is:  I can't even decide that right now because I honestly don't know.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 9, 2009)

iNicola said:


> I have quite a few open bottles. I'll start with the ones I most likely will not buy again:
> 
> HE Hydralicious poo
> HE Hydralicious condish
> ...


 
I see some good uses here, shampoos can be used as body wash, to wash scarves, and hand soap. Conditoner, co wash,prepoo,shaving lotion. If you like the smell of the mango butter, it can be used to moisturize hands and feet. you can baggy with the leave in or pre poo and rinse out. You can use these up in no time. I hope some of these tips help you.


----------



## iNicola (Jul 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Smart Move.
> 
> My Problem is:  I can't even decide that right now because I honestly don't know.


Girl, after these are out it gets harder for me too.



La Colocha said:


> I see some good uses here, shampoos can be used as body wash, to wash scarves, and hand soap.


Now why didn't I think of that? I was cringing at the thought of using that HE Hydralicious poo because it's almost a full bottle and I mostly co-wash.


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Jul 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now Don't Be Coming Up In Here Talkin' About No Sales.........


 
Sorry, girl.  I'm tempting the wrong folks.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 9, 2009)

This is a great idea! I need to do it for makeup purchases.  Good luck everyone. I really haven't been buying hair products so there's no need for me to join this one.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 9, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> This is a great idea! I need to do it for makeup purchases.  Good luck everyone. I really haven't been buying hair products so there's no need for me to join this one.


 
Go ahead and do it for your makeup, im doing the same thing with my body products also.


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 9, 2009)

finally a challenge I can survive..lol
I am taking advantage of anita grant free shipping but other than that i am in


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 9, 2009)

redecouverte said:


> finally a challenge I can survive..lol
> I am taking advantage of anita grant free shipping but other than that i am in


 
Welcome redecouverte, ill add your name.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will You Repurchase this one? Curious.


 hey gurly
i just got your message. yes i will def. repurchase this. it is one of my fave conditioners. not only do i use it as a cowash but i love it for overnight deep treats too. if you havent tried it you should soon, i really love it.


----------



## Kacie (Jul 10, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I see some good uses here, *shampoos can be used as body wash*, to wash scarves, and hand soap. Conditoner, co wash,prepoo,shaving lotion. If you like the smell of the mango butter, it can be used to moisturize hands and feet. you can baggy with the leave in or pre poo and rinse out. You can use these up in no time. I hope some of these tips help you.



Can you use the shampoo on your pum pum ?


----------



## sharifeh (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm in (sigh)
My sister called my room a BSS today, I think that's my cue


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 10, 2009)

I just used the last of my Garnier Sleek & Shine serum so I went ahead and got another. That is one of my main staples.
I have some stuff I need to use up,but probably won't, that I won't repurchase for now:

White Rain Coconut cond
Mizani Butter Blends Honey Shield liter (only used like 5x )
CHI Infra Treatment
Biolage leave in (i don't think I used this more than 2x)

I also have some stuff I have not used (and probably won't):

PM Instant Moisture Daily Treatment liter
Rusk Smoother leave in
Abba Moisture Scentsation conditioner

I'll have to try and give these away before I try anything new.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 10, 2009)

Kacie said:


> Can you use the shampoo on your pum pum ?


 
 I would not use it on my private Because that area is sensitive i would stick with your usual soap. But everywhere else should be ok. Ive used shampoo as body wash before and it got me clean. I also use it for my pedicures.


----------



## iNicola (Jul 10, 2009)

I used my mango butter last night and this morning my hair is feeling really nice. I think I might bump it off the won't buy again list


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hey gurly
> i just got your message. yes i will def. repurchase this. it is one of my fave conditioners. not only do i use it as a cowash but i love it for overnight deep treats too. if you havent tried it you should soon, i really love it.


 
Thanks Che!  Yes, I have it, but have not tried it.  It will be one of the first things I try as I use up some of the other stuff.

I refuse to keep having 50-11 bottles All open and only use it 1 time!


----------



## iNicola (Jul 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I refuse to keep having 50-11 bottles All open and only use it 1 time!


Well I'm ..because that's what I do     ...especially with something I've never tried before. I made sure to try the YTCa mask before the sale was over just in case I liked it and wanted to stock up...and I did


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Jul 10, 2009)

Just finished my sample of qhemet's Amla and olive heavy cream. If I repurchase, it'll be a while since they just had a sale and probably won"t have another one for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Well I'm ..because that's what I do  ...especially with something I've never tried before. I made sure to try the YTCa mask before the sale was over just in case I liked it and wanted to stock up...and I did


 
Girl, I went through and separated all that 3/4 full (used only 1 time) stuff out.  That was a Major Chore.  And I am going to use it. 

My Problem is I  using New stuff. Girl, IK:  We need help!  So....you go Firstoke:


----------



## chebaby (Jul 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Girl, I went through and separated all that 3/4 full (used only 1 time) stuff out. That was a Major Chore. And I am going to use it. *
> 
> My Problem is I  using New stuff. Girl, IK: We need help! So....you go Firstoke:


 thats exactly what i need to do. i have open bottles of vo5, HE and a ton of other conditioners open because i co wash with something different everyday. but i think i will seperate them this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2009)

chebaby said:


> thats exactly what i need to do. i have open bottles of vo5, HE and a ton of other conditioners open because i co wash with something different everyday. but i think i will seperate them this weekend.


 

Yeah......Do It Che!oke: Let's Get Organized !


----------



## taz007 (Jul 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah......Do It Che!oke: Let's Get Organized !


Can I join y'all.  I NEED to get organized.  I am beginning to suffer from CHAOS (Can't Have Any One Over Syndrome)


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 10, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Can I join y'all. I NEED to get organized. I am beginning to suffer from CHAOS (Can't Have Any One Over Syndrome)


 
Yes you can and welcome to the challenge. Come on ladies let's use up these products.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2009)

Alright, I went on my little binge and I'm ready to join! 
I have a few products that have one or two more uses in them:
AO HSR
GVP Conditioning Balm
Jane Carter N&S
Oyin Whipped Pudding
Oyin Shine & Define
Black Earth Bodifying Mist
Beauty Without Cruelty Leave-In (trying to make this stretch, though. I love it!)
Alba Leave-In (same as above)
L'anza Healing Moisture Moi Moi Treatment Masque (same as above)
.....Come to think of it, MOST of the things I'm almost out of, I'm trying to savor. It's gonna be so hard to use them up and throw away the bottles/jars


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 10, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Alright, I went on my little binge and I'm ready to join!
> 
> I have a few products that have one or two more uses in them:
> AO HSR
> ...


 
Already got you tiffers. And girl the ant is driving me nuts,. I always try to smush it. Good luck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Can I join y'all. I NEED to get organized. I am beginning to suffer from CHAOS (Can't Have Any One Over Syndrome)


 
Girl.............If You don't get your B-Hind Up in this Challenge You know You are Outta Control!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2009)

I was using my coconut hair butter last night and I just knew I would use it up.  I didn't.  I think one more use and it's done.  I still have 1 more jar of it but I will move to a different butter or grease next.  Maybe my almond glaze because that jar doesn't have much in it either.  I have 7 more unopened ones so I will move on to hmm I'm not sure what is next.  I have alot open so I have to check what is next. I'm like Che I like to use something different every time so it will be interesting using something until it is finished.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I have alot open so I have to check what is next. I'm like Che _*I like to use something different every time so it will be interesting using something until it is finished.*_


 
Yeah.....Me Too.  And this is the Dilemma.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I was using my coconut hair butter last night and I just knew I would use it up. I didn't. I think one more use and it's done. I still have 1 more jar of it but I will move to a different butter or grease next. Maybe my almond glaze because that jar doesn't have much in it either. I have 7 more unopened ones so I will move on to hmm I'm not sure what is next. I have alot open so I have to check what is next. I'm like Che I like to use something different every time so it will be interesting using something until it is finished.


 
I realized that it will take some time to use things up. My amala cream rinse has 2 uses left so that's 2 weeks. My whipped cream is half empty but it has stayed there forever. No matter how much i use it doesn't move. Like there is a little man coming out in the middle of the night refilling my products. But i used up a bar of soap.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> No matter how much i use it doesn't move.


 
^^That right there is key.  It's like these jars and bottles are a bottomless pit.  You think you're done and there's more.  I was laughing right along with the girls in the Hairveda thread when they saw my Hairveda stash.  They were like you can use that til Jesus come and still have more .  Now I'm like they are right erplexed. And that's just my Hairveda stash....


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2009)

This is a really ggod idea for a challenge but it is definitely NOT for me. I just have to use up so much variety of stuff depending on what my hair needs, I don't think I can do it but good luck to all of you ladies and I hope you all accomplish your goals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This is a really ggod idea for a challenge but it is definitely NOT for me. I just have to use up so much variety of stuff depending on what my hair needs, I don't think I can do it but good luck to all of you ladies and I hope you all accomplish your goals.


 
Girl, It is Definitely NOT for the Faint Of Heart!  It sounds alot easier than it is.  Because I Love using New Stuff everytime I do my Hair.

I am Struggling.  But I guess I am thinking about it too much.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This is a really ggod idea for a challenge but it is definitely NOT for me. I just have to use up so much variety of stuff depending on what my hair needs, I don't think I can do it but good luck to all of you ladies and I hope you all accomplish your goals.


 
Hi aggie, good to hear from you. And thank you for stopping by.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, It is Definitely NOT for the Faint Of Heart! It sounds alot easier than it is. Because I Love using New Stuff everytime I do my Hair.
> 
> I am Struggling. But I guess I am thinking about it too much.


 
Stop thankin about it.


----------



## iNicola (Jul 10, 2009)

Today I used up a bottle of my NTM silk touch leave in, definite staple, so I used my CVS extra bucks ($25 worth) and bought 5 more bottles along with 2 multivitamins (BOGO) since I ran out a few days ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Today *I used up a bottle of my NTM silk touch leave in*, definite staple, so I used my CVS extra bucks ($25 worth) *and bought 5 more bottles* along with 2 multivitamins (BOGO) since I ran out a few days ago.


 Err..Umm...

Is this the Use 1 Buy 1 Challenge or the Use 1 Buy *5 *Challenge


----------



## iNicola (Jul 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Err..Umm...
> 
> Is this the Use 1 Buy 1 Challenge or the Use 1 Buy *5 *Challenge


....you know what? I was so hesitant to post this but I need to be honest with myself. As you can see, I have a serious problem...and it's so hard to break out of it. I was hoping that the CVS $25 extra bucks would be justification for my haul


----------



## Americka (Jul 10, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> No buys are hard to do so i came up with something a little different. Use 1 buy 1. This challenge is to use a product up before you purchase another one. I have a bad habit of buying things and not using them up.
> 
> Rules are very simple: Use a product up before you buy another one. If you order off line, you can order before your product runs out. So you will not be without. You can only purchase products when there are sales and discounts. Im hoping this will be fun and helpful to people. You can join anytime. This challenge will run until December,31st 2009.
> 
> Eta: You do not have to use a product up to take advantage of a sale or discount.





iNicola said:


> ....you know what? I was so hesitant to post this but I need to be honest with myself. As you can see, I have a serious problem...and it's so hard to break out of it. I was hoping that the CVS $25 extra bucks would be justification for my haul



This definitely qualifies as a DISCOUNT!   P.S. Can you pm me a bottle of  NTM?


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 11, 2009)

iNicola said:


> ....you know what? I was so hesitant to post this but I need to be honest with myself. As you can see, I have a serious problem...and it's so hard to break out of it. I was hoping that the CVS $25 extra bucks would be justification for my haul


 
Your fine, i have extra care bucks too, and im going to use mine in the morning to get head bands. I did the challenge this way so it can be up to the individual person, what they want to buy when there are sales and discounts. And in between those times its use 1 buy 1. I think it actually helps for me because i can buy something, its not like a no buy where you can't buy anything at all. It makes you want a product more when you can't have it. I have not had an urge to buy anything yet, because i want to use some of this stuff up first.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 11, 2009)

Goodmorning Ladies, I hope everyone is ok and hanging in there. Im using my amala cream rinse today. Then i will have one more use. But i have a slight urge just to dump the whole bottle on my hair. But im going to be good and use my normal amount. Im so excited to use something up, im a bit pitiful.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, It is Definitely NOT for the Faint Of Heart! It sounds alot easier than it is. Because I Love using New Stuff everytime I do my Hair.
> 
> I am Struggling. But I guess I am thinking about it too much.


 
You know, I think it is perfect for those who do not have a whole lot of products like I do. I  have too many forms of hair care products. I use aurveda products, commercial products and naural/organic hair care products. 

This won't work for me because I really do have wayyy too much products. In fact, I have multiples and multiples of one product and my natural/organic products would go bad on me if I don't use them in a timely fashion. My ayurveda products would also spoil on me and I certainly won't buy more if I am trying to use them up. 

It doesn't really make any sense for ME to do that at this point. Maybe after I am through using a whole lot of them, I might consider doing a challenge like this one because then it would be fun to buy more when I have very little products left in my stash. A challenge like this would make it fun to purchase more products again.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hi aggie, good to hear from you. And thank you for stopping by.


 
Absolutley LC. You have a good thread going on here. I think after I've used up a bit more of my products I would consider joining it officially. Have fun hun.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Goodmorning Ladies, I hope everyone is ok and hanging in there. Im using my amala cream rinse today. Then i will have one more use. But* i have a slight urge just to dump the whole bottle on my hair. But im going to be good and use my normal amount. Im so excited to use something up, im a bit pitiful*.


 
Too funny.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 11, 2009)

I used up my GVP Conditioning Balm today!!!! 

I bought some shower caps for dc'ing because I was out. And I also bought some Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1


----------



## Americka (Jul 11, 2009)

I am hoping you ladies can help me. I just used my VS So Sexy Nourishing conditioner. It is fabulous: it detangled like a dream, left my hair soft, and I think I only lost two or three strands. However, the scent gives me chest pains. Can someone recommend a conditioner that works like the VS?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2009)

Americka said:


> I am hoping you ladies can help me. I just used my VS So Sexy Nourishing conditioner. It is fabulous: it detangled like a dream, left my hair soft, and I think I only lost two or three strands. However, the scent gives me chest pains. Can someone recommend a conditioner that works like the VS?


 
Americka: Stop using it and return it (even slightly used) back to Victoria's Secret at once.  Receipt or No.  They can give you an in store credit if you don't have.  I can Guarantee they will take the product back.

Unfortunately, I haven't used it yet, so would be hard for me to recommend something comparable.  All I know is, I want you to stop using it Right Away.

Terri


----------



## Americka (Jul 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka: Stop using it and return it (even slightly used) back to Victoria's Secret at once.  Receipt or No.  They can give you an in store credit if you don't have.  I can Guarantee they will take the product back.
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't used it yet, so would be hard for me to recommend something comparable.  All I know is, I want you to stop using it Right Away.
> 
> Terri



Thanks, Terri! Believe me, it is my first and last time using it. It only cost me eighty cents because I used a birthday coupon combined with free shipping. And it works so frickin' well on my 8 weeks post hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2009)

Americka said:


> Thanks, Terri! Believe me, it is my first and last time using it. It only cost me eighty cents because I used a birthday coupon combined with free shipping. And it works so frickin' well on my 8 weeks post hair.


 Oh Yeah....I remember your Little 0.80 cent Coup! 

Regardless, give that stuff away.  I don't want you having some sort of Freak Allergic Reaction.  Better safe than sorry. 

_*I guess it would be senseless to return it*  But nonetheless, do not use it again._


----------



## Americka (Jul 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah....I remember your Little 0.80 cent Coup!
> 
> Regardless, give that stuff away.  I don't want you having some sort of Freak Allergic Reaction.  Better safe than sorry.
> 
> _*I guess it would be senseless to return it*  But nonetheless, do not use it again._



I won't! I swear on my 'lil pj honor! Now I have to find something that works as well as this stuff. My hair has swang at 8 weeks post. I have never gone eight weeks without relaxing, much less having swang with it. I guess I need to study the ingredients to find out what makes it work so well. I see silk amino acids and hydrolized wheat protein on the list...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2009)

Americka said:


> *I see silk amino acids and hydrolized wheat protein on the list*...


 
You should be able to find plenty of other products that contain these 2.  Joico may even have something.  If I think of something I will post.  But you could always start a Thread asking for Help or for Products with these 2.  There are alot of knowledgable women on here that know products well.  That's what I would advise.

I don't want to Hijack this Thread any further.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You should be able to find plenty of other products that contain these 2. Joico may even have something. If I think of something I will post. But you could always start a Thread asking for Help or for Products with these 2. There are alot of knowledgable women on here that know products well. That's what I would advise.
> 
> I don't want to Hijack this Thread any further.


 
What are you talking about hijacklmao, we are here to help and support each other. Goodmorning ladies, i hope all is going well, i still have not washed my hair yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> What are you talking about hijacklmao, we are here to help and support each other. Goodmorning ladies, i hope all is going well, i still have not washed my hair yet.


 
Well...........since it is about Use 1 Buy 1 I didn't want to take up any more space on that particular subject. 

And I hope we are able to find a product for her that works just as well.  Don't want her to Use that 1

_*just sayin'*_


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...........since it is about Use 1 Buy 1 I didn't want to take up any more space on that particular subject.
> 
> And I hope we are able to find a product for her that works just as well. Don't want her to Use that 1
> 
> _*just sayin'*_


 
Do the dang thing girl, help her find something to replace it. I have no idea where to start to try to help. And that's why im glad that your here


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Do the dang thing girl, help her find something to replace it. I have no idea where to start to try to help. And that's why im glad that your here


 
Girl, I have toooooooooooooo much stuff. And don't even know where to start. I can't have her spending a Ga-zillion Dollars.erplexed

I am going to have to think about it.  I did suggest the Joico.  Maybe the Silk Results?  

I have to think ! 

_*silk & wheat. silk & wheat. silk & wheat*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2009)

Now One thing I did do was, Buy some Silk Amino Acids and some Hydrolzed Wheat Protein from Lotioncrafters to mix in with my Conditioners.  

This may be a Great Option for Americka.  And then she could add the two in with her already Favorite Conditioners and Give them an Additional Boost!


----------



## Americka (Jul 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now One thing I did do was, Buy some Silk Amino Acids and some Hydrolzed Wheat Protein from Lotioncrafters to mix in with my Conditioners.
> 
> This may be a Great Option for Americka.  And then she could add the two in with her already Favorite Conditioners and Give them an Additional Boost!



Great minds think alike! That was what I thought of this morning. I love my Pantene (don't hit me!), but that VS was like ! So I'll take care of that today. Thank you so much, Terri! 

Ericka


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2009)

Americka said:


> Great minds think alike! That was what I thought of this morning. *I love my Pantene (don't hit me!)*, but that VS was like ! So I'll take care of that today. Thank you so much, Terri!
> 
> Ericka


 
Girl, Ain't Nothin' Wrong with what You Like as Long _as It Works For you. And you are getting results_. 

When You are out there on Lotioncrafters, also look at the Honeyquat.  They have a Discount Code too for LHCF Members.  They are really nice and helpful and they have great Customer Service.

I don't want you spending alot of money on *Stuff*.  But these 2-3 things will give the products you alread Love an Additional Sumthin'-Sumthin'

You'll be able to use each of them in a Variety of Ways too.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 12, 2009)

ITA with T.  I have saa and wheat protein and add them to my condishes all the time.  I also add them to my ayurvedic tea mixes.  

I finished the coconut hair butter! I'm excited about that.  I will hold out and use up 1 more thing because I want to order 2 BPT conditioning creams.


----------



## Charz (Jul 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now One thing I did do was, Buy some Silk Amino Acids and some Hydrolzed Wheat Protein from Lotioncrafters to mix in with my Conditioners.
> 
> This may be a Great Option for Americka.  And then she could add the two in with her already Favorite Conditioners and Give them an Additional Boost!



I know that I am not in this challenge, but I do the same as well. It eliminates the need for protein conditioners for me.

I lurk in this thread for inspiration to use my stuff up. I find that keeping a paper bag with all of the empty products that I have used up completely gives me some inspiration to use the products I have up as well.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 12, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I know that I am not in this challenge, but I do the same as well. It eliminates the need for protein conditioners for me.
> 
> I lurk in this thread for inspiration to use my stuff up. I find that keeping a paper bag with all of the empty products that I have used up completely gives me some inspiration to use the products I have up as well.


 
Why don't you join char, you are always welcome here. The bag of empty containers is a good idea. Just let me know and ill add your name when your ready. This is not a no buy so its not as limiting.

Good job shay, i can't wait to use something up.


----------



## Kacie (Jul 12, 2009)

My buy pass tally is now at -1 .

When you order your staples online it is so hard not to add a couple more things to the cart.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 12, 2009)

Kacie said:


> My buy pass tally is now at -1 .
> 
> When you order your staples online it is so hard not to add a couple more things to the cart.


 

I know it is hard kacie, and its better not to do buy passes or you might give up. You can buy at any sales or discounts. Like i order from hairveda. I got the sitrinillah because it was on sale but i added some other products too because i will be out of some products by the time my package comes. And its cheaper to get it all at one time. Instead of going back again and again to order.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 13, 2009)

Goodmoring ladies, How is everyone? Im still here, i still have at least 2 more uses of my amala cream rinse. When i washed my hair i thought i only had one more, but the product grew and i have more to go. But the good news is i have 2 cowashes left with my yes to cucumbers conditoner and that should take 2 days since i co wash everyday. Then i will move on to my moist 24/7 conditoner because im not repurchasing the yes to cucumbers until its on sale.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 13, 2009)

This sounds perfect.  I don't think I could do a complete "NO BUY."  Please add me to the challenge.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 13, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> This sounds perfect. I don't think I could do a complete "NO BUY." Please add me to the challenge.


 
Hi chere welcome and ill add you to the list.

Eta: If anyone has ideas to make this challenge funner more interesting let me know.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 13, 2009)

I got a gift certificate for my bday to BBW. That counts as a discount, right? I've never tried BBW conditioners before


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 13, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I got a gift certificate for my bday to BBW. That counts as a discount, right? I've never tried BBW conditioners before


 
That's a discount your not spending your money. Happy birthday to you tiffers.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 13, 2009)

Used up the last of my PM Super Charged 

I like this challenge more than the buy nothing challenges because I feel more free. I'm enjoying using my stuff up, knowing that I'll be able to buy more


----------



## tiffers (Jul 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> That's a discount your not spending your money. Happy birthday to you tiffers.


Thanks!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 13, 2009)

used up a vatika frosting yesterday and i already had one waiting.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I got a gift certificate for my bday to BBW. That counts as a discount, right? I've never tried BBW conditioners before


What? You're celebrating your birthday today tiffs? Well in that case 


 TO YOU!  AND 

 




 

***AGGERS***


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Eta: If anyone has ideas to make this challenge funner more interesting let me know.


 
I don't know bout everyone else but I'm having fun using up stuff and reporting in.  So a few things:

I realized I had been using products up in the past.  When I went to recycle my coconut hair butter container I noticed a Carol's Daughter Vanilla Black Smoothie and BPT container.  So I need to give myself credit. Not for this challenge because that was before it started but just in general.

I was wrong about the almond glaze.  I started on a new container and didn't realize it.

I should use up vatika frosting and herbal green tea butter from Hairveda this week.  I have plenty of back ups for these two.  

I will buy at least two BPTs this week and maybe that is it.


----------



## Charz (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

I might as well join seeing that I read this thread every time there is an update 

I just need to use up stuff. I don't have too much stuff,  I just like buying things especially in bulk.

For example I have:

8 Vatika Frostings
4 AOHSR
3 CTDG
2 Amla Pomades
3 AOHC

And I need to use all of this stuff before I buy more, because it might expire 

I think I am a hoarder haha. I still feel like I need to buy more of the same dang thing!

I am going to DC under my steamer tonight with some AOHSR, Vatika Frosting and Silk Amino Acids.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I don't know bout everyone else but I'm having fun using up stuff and reporting in. So a few things:
> 
> I realized I had been using products up in the past. When I went to recycle my coconut hair butter container I noticed a Carol's Daughter Vanilla Black Smoothie and BPT container. So I need to give myself credit. Not for this challenge because that was before it started but just in general.
> 
> ...


 
Good deal shay. I took a peak at that coconut butter and the coconut conditoner ohh man they look good. But coconut oil is my kryptonite, thank goodness or i would have got them both. Etsy is the look:. Im glad your having fun.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I might as well join seeing that I read this thread every time there is an update
> 
> ...


 
I know I'm a hoarder ! Just like you I like to buy in bulk also.  I will be steaming tonight too.  I have vatika frosting in now then I will layer that with some YTC Mud Mask and steam .


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I might as well join seeing that I read this thread every time there is an update
> 
> ...


 
Hey charz i will put your name down. If you have room put your stuff in the fridge that your not using. It will keep your things fresh. Everything im not using that's natural i put in the drawer in the bottom and when im ready to use it i just take it out and let it sit for a while before use.


----------



## iNicola (Jul 13, 2009)

Use 1 buy 1, eh? Does tossing one means I used it . When i got my last relaxer my mom had a container of Lekair cholesterol and it gave me TONS of slippage...now, nothing. Even after clarifying. I added honey to it today...still nothing. I'll try adding honey AND oil for my next co-wash and if it fails again, it's out. Thankfully it was cheap.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 13, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Use 1 buy 1, eh? Does tossing one means I used it . When i got my last relaxer my mom had a container of Lekair cholesterol and it gave me TONS of slippage...now, nothing. Even after clarifying. I added honey to it today...still nothing. I'll try adding honey AND oil for my next co-wash and if it fails again, it's out. Thankfully it was cheap.


 
Girl if it doesn't work for you give it to someone or throw it away. Ain't no use in trying to hold on to something that isn't doing nothing for you. Your ok.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2009)

Okay Ya'll Confession Time.  Don't ask me WHY........But I went on a Spending Frenzy.

I am only reporting my downfall in this Thread *ONLY*.  Cuz' we in this Thang together. _Right......_ IK. IK.  But I think it was Boredom.  Here is what I got:

1) Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx Treatment Masque
2) Joico Body Luxe Conditioner
3) Elasta QP DPR -11
4) Redken Real Control Renewal Mask
5) Healthy Sexy Pumpkin Conditioner
6) Abba Molasses Clarifying Shampoo
7) L'anza Manuka Mud/Honey Masque

I'm Pitiful.  I Know.  I feel terrible too.

But here's the Good Side   I am finishing up a Gel.  And a couple other items.  Hopefully, that counts for something.  I am really Sorry I messed Up.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll Confession Time. Don't ask me WHY........But I went on a Spending Frenzy.
> 
> I am only reporting my downfall in this Thread *ONLY*. Cuz' we in this Thang together. _Right......_ IK. IK. But I think it was Boredom. Here is what I got:
> 
> ...


 
What in the jimminy crickets back legs did you do. Lawd have mercy. We all make mistakes honey, brush yourself off and try again. We are in this together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *What in the jimminy crickets back legs did you do. Lawd have mercy*. We all make mistakes honey, brush yourself off and try again. We are in this together.


 
IK La!  I Feel Terrible.  But, I will do better.  

I am determine to get this PJ-ism under control.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK La! I Feel Terrible. But, I will do better.
> 
> I am determine to get this PJ-ism under control.


 
Aww t im teasing with you, its hard to fight the urges i know. Next time you have the urge to buy something, look through everything you have. You may already have something that works just like it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll Confession Time. Don't ask me WHY........But I went on a Spending Frenzy.
> 
> I am only reporting my downfall in this Thread *ONLY*. Cuz' we in this Thang together. _Right......_ IK. IK. But I think it was Boredom. Here is what I got:
> 
> ...


 
Yeah...um it seems you had a relapse.  We are for you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Aww t im teasing with you, its hard to fight the urges i know. Next time you have the urge to buy something, look through everything you have. You may already have something that works just like it.


 
I was Like A Mad Woman on the Loose !


_*and today is just the 13th of the month......sigh.....*_


----------



## iNicola (Jul 13, 2009)

No, no, no, she's not getting off so easy. What's the punishment? J/K....Confession is good for the soul  (I wonder if I should confess too)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2009)

iNicola said:


> No, no, no, she's not getting off so easy. What's the punishment? J/K....Confession is good for the soul  (I wonder if I should confess too)


 
Girl, I've been sitting here waiting on you to come up in here and dog meI knew it was coming......

Especially, after I got on you for buying *5* of your NTM.  

That's probably what made me fall off the wagon.  You and Celebrating Tiffers Brfday.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll Confession Time.  Don't ask me WHY........But I went on a Spending Frenzy.
> I am only reporting my downfall in this Thread *ONLY*.  Cuz' we in this Thang together. _Right......_ IK. IK.  But I think it was Boredom.  Here is what I got:
> 1) Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx Treatment Masque
> 2) Joico Body Luxe Conditioner
> ...


Giiiirrrrlllll!!!!!  You had a relapse, for REAL!!!  It's okay, we're all pj's here, so we understand! 

And you know EXACTLY where to send anything you don't like


----------



## tiffers (Jul 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I've been sitting here waiting on you to come up in here and dog meI knew it was coming......
> 
> Especially, after I got on you for buying *5* of your NTM.
> 
> *That's probably what made me fall off the wagon*.  You and *Celebrating Tiffers Brfday*.


Oh, so you got all that stuff for me? How sweet! Thank you, girl!


----------



## iNicola (Jul 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I've been sitting here waiting on you to come up in here and dog meI knew it was coming......
> 
> Especially, after I got on you for buying *5* of your NTM.
> 
> That's probably what made me fall off the wagon.  You and Celebrating Tiffers Brfday.



I must admit that looking at the list of goodies that you got makes we want to go out and get something. I have the Joico line on my list of "I wants" but I'm going to wait until the end of the year or some super sale.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 13, 2009)

iNicola said:


> No, no, no, she's not getting off so easy. What's the punishment? J/K....Confession is good for the soul  (I wonder if I should confess too)



I think she should be sentenced to giving us a thorough review of all the goodies she bought. J/K   Unless you want to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> I think she should be sentenced to giving us a thorough review of all the goodies she bought. J/K Unless you want to.


 
Yeah....Maybe in 2012.  I have so much stuff to use up that's already open.  It will take me until then to get to it. This will just become all part of the _Additional Madness._

By then, we should all be at our Hair Length Goals and it will be a Huge Hair Par'Tay!  Can you Imagine How Exciting that will be for Us All??

One Good thing though.....I have some Shelving Units sitting out in a Home Depot Cart which will hopefully make Product Organization alot easier.


----------



## Charz (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow this thread is making me wanna go out and buy stuff. 

I feel like a crackhead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Wow this thread is making me wanna go out and buy stuff.
> 
> I feel like a crackhead.


 
Noooooo.  Don't Do it Charz!


----------



## Charz (Jul 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Noooooo.  Don't Do it Charz!



Hey have you tried anything from Oyin Handmade? What did you like?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm trying to decide if I'm gonna act a fool on my b-day...dayum I just realized it is next week.  Well I had already decided I'm buying myself that PM flatiron Christelyn has been talking bout.

Shoot I just finished another product.  Yes to Carrots Mud Mask, plenty of back ups but on to the next already open product.  By the time the week ends I may have finished off at minimum 4 products.  That feels good!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Hey have you tried anything from Oyin Handmade? What did you like?


 
I'm not T but we (me & you and matter of fact me & T do too) seem to like some of the same products.  I like the Burnt Sugar Pomade which we have discussed, Juices & Berries, and Honey Hemp Condish.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Wow this thread is making me wanna go out and buy stuff.
> 
> I feel like a crackhead.


 
Pass the crackpipe because now yall got me itchin. Im going back down to ot before i buy something. And ladies please be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Hey have you tried anything from *Oyin Handmade?* What did you like?


 
No.  I have not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2009)

Awwww Ladies!  Come On.  Now I feel bad about posting that all that Mess in this Thread. 

I shoulda' kept that to myself.

Don't all start buying a bunch of stuff.  I hate that I did that.  

Everyone, Please Forgive Me.  Truly I Apologize.  

_*walks away sighing sadly...realizing I'm around a Board of Product Junkies*_


----------



## Charz (Jul 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Awwww Ladies!  Come On.  Now I feel bad about posting that all that Mess in this Thread.
> 
> I shoulda' kept that to myself.
> 
> ...



Its ok, don't worry about it!

One can dream right? Anyway I am planning my birthday list, September isnt that far away.

Thats not against the rules right?


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Its ok, don't worry about it!
> 
> One can dream right? Anyway I am planning my birthday list, September isnt that far away.
> 
> Thats not against the rules right?


 
Nope because mine is in august and i am going to get crunk for hairveda.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Awwww Ladies! Come On. Now I feel bad about posting that all that Mess in this Thread.
> 
> I shoulda' kept that to myself.
> 
> ...


 
Girl you are something else, im not buying nothing. I have urges and i may break down but im doin alright for now.


----------



## Charz (Jul 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Nope because mine is in august and i am going to get crunk for hairveda.





I wanna get crunk too!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2009)

I see we a bit fragile up in here.  I will keep that in mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *I see we a bit fragile up in here*. I will keep that in mind.


 
Aren't we Tho'? 

You notice how many people passed this Challenge/Thread Right On Up.  We don't get to many Lookers in these Here Parts. 

So maybe we are really the Strong At Heart.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Aren't we Tho'?
> 
> You notice how many people passed this Challenge/Thread Right On Up. We don't get to many Lookers in these Here Parts.
> 
> So maybe we are really the Strong At Heart.


 
I have to make this challenge, i failed my own no buy challenge. I will not fail this one, but birthdays are celebrations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have to make this challenge, i failed my own no buy challenge. I will not fail this one, but birthdays are celebrations.


 
Giiirrlll... *I Failed Yours & Mine* (That I Just Made after my big Inventory Thread).  It was suppose to be July, August.  And it's only day 13.  

But I ain't going out like that.  I am with you Girl.  I am going to do better.  One day at a time.  I am finishing up some stuff tho'..honestly.  

Maybe I'll help celebrate, Yours, Shay's & Charz's Brfday's too!


_*jk*_


----------



## tiffers (Jul 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Nope because mine is in august and i am going to get crunk for hairveda.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have to make this challenge, i failed my own no buy challenge. I will not fail this one, but birthdays are celebrations.


I failed TWO of my personal no buy challenges within a week of starting them 

Girl, birthdays are automatically a "get ignant with it" pass, go crazy!!!


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 14, 2009)

DD and I used up a jar of Gillian Butter Coco Mango tonight.

Next up Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1, Redken Butter Treat, Heavy Cream and Detangler.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 14, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> DD and I used up a jar of Gillian Butter Coco Mango tonight.
> 
> Next up Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1, Redken Butter Treat, Heavy Cream and Detangler.


 
Good job chere, i can't wait until i use something up, i know its a good feeling. keep up the good work.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 14, 2009)

So, I just used up a few things this past week:

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil (already have 2 backups)
Garlic conditioner (backups)
Bee Mine (backups)
CoCasta Shikakai oil (1 backup)
Jamaican Black Castor Oil - repurchasing 
Deep Brilliance Manage
Mizani Moisturfusion Silk Conditioner 

I'm just gonna say now that I will be getting a few other things when I order my JBCO. I am getting 2 of the large CPR's, some HB Castor Oil, and hopefully not much else. We'll see how my will power holds up...


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 14, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> So, I just used up a few things this past week:
> 
> Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil (already have 2 backups)
> Garlic conditioner (backups)
> ...


 

Good job brownie, you ladies are just using stuff up. Ill get there in a minute.


----------



## Charz (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm gonna Henna tonight!!! I think I might have to use allot of conditioner to get the stuff out of my hair. This is my first time so I am unsure what to expect.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I'm gonna Henna tonight!!! I think I might have to use allot of conditioner to get the stuff out of my hair. This is my first time so I am unsure what to expect.


 
Good luck on your henna treatment charz. For some reason i was never interested in doing it. Alot of ladies have good results with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I'm gonna Henna tonight!!! I think I might have to use allot of conditioner to get the stuff out of my hair. This is my first time so I am unsure what to expect.


 
Henna'ing is Wonderful.  You're Gonna Love It. (if you do it right).  I have Neva' Eva' had a problem rinsing it out Nor with Dry Hair Afterwards.

I Co-Wash in something Uber Moisturizing, Slap the Henna On, Wrap Hair tightly with Saran Wrap.  Leave on for about 3-4 Hours, Rinse a long time with Clear Water.  Follow up Rinsing with V05 Moisture Milks or something Cheap.  

DC for about an Hour with My Steam'a -- (Usually HSR or WC) And sometimes after that I put a plastic cap on and let it just sit. Sometimes not. (Depending on what kinda time I have)
Rinse out the DC.  And Proceed with my Normal Styling Process.  I've always gotten mine from Mehandi.  Always Body Art Quality.  It is super finely Sifted.  Never used any cheap Henna from the Indian Store.

Viola' !  Perfect Results Every Single Time.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Charz (Jul 14, 2009)

^ Thank you! 

All the information on Henna is overwhelming haha. Do you mix the Henna or use it straight? I think I want to try it straight. I got mine for Mountain Rose Herbs because they already mixed it with indigo and rhubarb cuz I want brown tones.

We have allot of Indian stores in the DC metro area but I am paranoid about the ingredients and quality. When I found out that the Amla oil had mineral oil when I last visited, I was done.

I want my Anita Grant .


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay so Ima bout to oil my hair so I will finish up the vatika frosting (a million back ups in the wings).  I finished green tea herbal butter this morning.  I think I will work on AOHSR next.  I'm really thinking of not repurchasing (I probably got 3-4 more though) because I'm so tired of how hard it is to get that ish out the bottle.  

On another note why did I see the UPS man delievering at another location and when he saw me he smiled & waved. Now you know that's a mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> ^ Thank you!
> 
> All the information on Henna is overwhelming haha. Do you mix the Henna or use it straight? I think I want to try it straight. I got mine for Mountain Rose Herbs because they already mixed it with indigo and rhubarb cuz I want brown tones.
> 
> We have allot of *Indian stores *in the DC metro area but I am paranoid about the ingredients and quality. When I found out that the Amla oil had mineral oil when I last visited, I was done..


 
I know it works for alot of Ladies, but I won't take that chance right now with my Hair to use that Henna. Plus, I am relaxed and I want to be *absolutely certain it is BAQ*!

I use it straight.  I don't want to chance my Results coming out to something I didn't want.erplexed  It takes too long to mess up.  So, I may add a drop of Amla into it, to darken it, but I've never added: all that Conditioner, Coffee/Tea/Wine etc.......So, I use it according to the directions.

I don't want to experiment with it like that. 

And since my results have always been "Perfect" No use in messing with Perfection.

The Key for me is to make sure I am using Good Henna.  And that My Hair is Moisturized to the Max.  I think the Co-Washing, the Rinsing out with Conditioner and DC-ing afterwards has yielded me great results.


----------



## Charz (Jul 14, 2009)

I already have my black friday/birthday list.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I know it works for alot of Ladies, but I won't take that chance right now with my Hair to use that Henna. Plus, I am relaxed and I want to be *absolutely certain it is BAQ*!
> 
> I use it straight. I don't want to chance my Results coming out to something I didn't want.erplexed It takes too long to mess up. So, I may add a drop of Amla into it, to darken it, but I've never added: all that Conditioner, Coffee/Tea/Wine etc.......So, I use it according to the directions.
> 
> ...


 
I agree Terri. I did my henna treatment straight last night and loved it. I will be doing it this way again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I already have my black friday/birthday list.


 
 !

Ok............Give it Up!  I want to see this List!:notworthy


----------



## Charz (Jul 14, 2009)

Black Friday List (tentative)

Shescentit
($27) Gillian Hair Butter(4 oz)  in: 	
•	Pink Lemonade
•	Sugar Cookie
•	Mango

($25) Tea-Tree and Grapefruit Herbal Conditioner (16 oz)
($25) Olive and Orange Nourishing Conditioner (16 oz)

Hairveda
($28) Herbal Green Tea Butter (16 oz)

Oyin Handmade
($16) Burnt Sugar - Hair Pomade (8 oz)
($17) Head-to-toe Honey Wash (16 oz)
($32) Honey Hemp Conditioner (32 oz)
($72) Body Butter Bar (3 oz) 2 of each flavor
($18) Whipped Pudding (8 oz)

Qhemet/Aubrey Organics

Restock if neccesary

I would love to try more Hairveda but I don't like some of the preservatives that she uses. So I only try the stuff that doesn't have any.

Same for Shescentit

And as for KBB, I heard her customer service isn't the best, and she uses veggie wax.  No me gusta.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Black Friday List (tentative)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Go hard or go home, right? BJ (Hairveda) does customize if you ask.


----------



## Charz (Jul 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Go hard or go home, right? BJ (Hairveda) does customize if you ask.



Thanks for the suggestion. But I don't see any of her products having my two exception synthetic preservatives which are Phenoxyethanol and Optician. 

Its mad expensive to use those two preservatives I believe. That's why there is such a price difference between Shescentit conditioners. 

But some of Shescentit's conditioners I make an exception for . 

Like the Banana Brulee and such.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Black Friday List (tentative)
> 
> Shescentit
> ($27) Gillian Hair Butter(4 oz) in:
> ...


 
Yep.  I was Afraid of This.  This Is _Exactly_ What I Suspected......*po' thang* _bless her_.

I'm sure Shay's and La Colocha Bfday lists are quite similar.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep. I was Afraid of This. This Is _Exactly_ What I Suspected......*po' thang* _bless her_.
> 
> I'm sure Shay's and La Colocha Bfday lists are quite similar.erplexed


 
I don't have anything on the b-day list execpt for 16oz herbal green tea butter and  a parfait from jasmines, that's it so far.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jul 14, 2009)

Yikes I'm definitely in this one... sheesh i have so many


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I don't have anything on the b-day list execpt for 16oz herbal green tea butter and a parfait from jasmines, that's it so far.


 
Good Girl.  I am going to continue to use stuff up as well and keep things limited.  (Especially) after I had that crazy relapse.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 14, 2009)

I used the last of my Oyin J&B


----------



## taz007 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, I'm about to flunk this class!  Tomorrow is my birthday it is ON!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 14, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok, I'm about to flunk this class! Tomorrow is my birthday it is ON!


 
Happy birthday hun, come on back after you get buck. Birthdays are an exeption to the rule.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 14, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> Yikes I'm definitely in this one... sheesh i have so many


 
Welcome and ill add your name

Tiffers im so proud because i know you were rationing off the j&b.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Tiffers im so proud because i know you were rationing off the j&b.


 
Girl, Pleeze....She probably has 5 More someplace Stashed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday it is ON!


 
Ump. Ump. Ump.  Girl......Lemme see Yo' ID!

_*all of a sudden all the PJ's mysteriously have all these birthdays*_erplexed


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Pleeze....She probably has 5 More someplace Stashed.


 
Lmao  I hope she does.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ump. Ump. Ump. Girl......Lemme see Yo' ID!
> 
> _*all of a sudden all the PJ's mysteriously have all these birthdays*_erplexed


 
 You shole is right hmmm:scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Lmao  I hope she does.


 
Yeah.  I Keep Reading it's Really Good.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 14, 2009)

Finished off the last bottle of Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Finished off the last bottle of Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 today.


 
Okay....Sooooo When is Yo' Brfday?  Friday.

_*we's a sad bunch in this here Thread*_


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....Sooooo When is Yo' Brfday?  Friday.
> 
> _*we's a sad bunch in this here Thread*_



Yep!!!

J/K......   My birthday is after Christmas.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 14, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Yep!!!
> 
> J/K...... My birthday is after Christmas.


 
Do you get cheated? My stepbrother's birthday is after christmas too and they always combine his birthday and christmas presents together. Im like yall are so wrong.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2009)

La Colocha--I really want to thank you for this challenge because as I am using stuff up it has me really thinking about what I want to repurchase and what I know I will be aiiight without.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> La Colocha--I really want to thank you for this challenge because as I am using stuff up it has me *really thinking about what I want to repurchase and what I know I will be aiiight without*.


 
Me Too.  It is Honestly a Good Challenge.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> La Colocha--I really want to thank you for this challenge because as I am using stuff up it has me really thinking about what I want to repurchase and what I know I will be aiiight without.


 
Aww your welcome shay. I tried to come up with something different and im glad its working.


----------



## Americka (Jul 14, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok, I'm about to flunk this class!  Tomorrow is my birthday it is ON!



Tomorrow's my birthday as well! Happy birthday, Taz!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ump. Ump. Ump. Girl......Lemme see Yo' ID!
> 
> _**all of a sudden all the PJ's mysteriously have all these birthdays**_erplexed


 
.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2009)

Americka said:


> Tomorrow's my birthday as well! Happy birthday, Taz!!


 
  Wha??????

Ya'll Crazy !  

Okay....I Need See Some Brfcertificates or Something.  Drivers License.  Passport.  Something.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I don't have anything on the b-day list execpt for 16oz herbal green tea butter and a parfait from jasmines, that's it so far.


 
Oooh, I want to try Jasmine's parfait, too!! I'm gonna order that next time! It's body so that doesn't count here on the hair board, right? 

Oh, I just used up my sample size of Komaza Shea Butter Hair Lotion. I still have the 8 oz so no purchase. BJ's has a coupon for a free liter of Aussie Moist poo or conditioner if you buy Charmin Basic, so I'm getting the conditioner. I haven't decided if I'll keep it, yet.


----------



## taz007 (Jul 14, 2009)

Americka said:


> Tomorrow's my birthday as well! Happy birthday, Taz!!



Happy birthday to you as well Amerika!  Cancers rule!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Wha??????
> 
> Ya'll Crazy !
> 
> Okay....I Need See Some Brfcertificates or Something.  Drivers License.  Passport.  Something.



Girl you crazy!  Tomorrow is my birthday, forz realz!


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Do you get cheated? My stepbrother's birthday is after christmas too and they always combine his birthday and christmas presents together. Im like yall are so wrong.



Heck no!!!! Skimping on my birthday is not an option.  I am an only child, and growing up I was rotten.  I think my parents ruined it for DH and my children.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Taz and Americka.
:birthday2


----------



## iNicola (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy birthday ladies 






IDareT'sHair said:


> Wha??????
> 
> Ya'll Crazy !
> 
> Okay....I Need See Some Brfcertificates or Something.  Drivers License.  Passport.  Something.






See, all this product discussion is not helping at all....which is why I'm hanging out elsewhere. And I agree, this is a very good challenge. I must admit that I did cheat last week when I got frustrated with my hair being very dry and the stuff I had was not cutting it but I AM spending less overall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Happy Birthday Taz and Americka.
> :birthday2


 
Ump.....I Got My Eye on Ya'll.....Don't be coming back up in here in August or September talkin' 'bout it's Ya'lls Brfday's Again


:bday5: _*from me too, i still want to see some driver's license or somethin'*_ I need some *Pruuf*!


----------



## 2themax (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so In!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 14, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Oooh, I want to try Jasmine's parfait, too!! I'm gonna order that next time! It's body so that doesn't count here on the hair board, right?
> 
> Oh, I just used up my sample size of Komaza Shea Butter Hair Lotion. I still have the 8 oz so no purchase. BJ's has a coupon for a free liter of Aussie Moist poo or conditioner if you buy Charmin Basic, so I'm getting the conditioner. I haven't decided if I'll keep it, yet.


 
Brownie body products don't count. Im doing a body product challenge though apart from this one. I have a 3 shelf cabinet filled with jasmines and i want more.  But im being good. I used up my yes to cucumbers with my cowash tonight. Yay me But like i said before im not reupping until there is another sale at walgreens. Welcome to all the new folks and happy birthday to everyone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *I used up my yes to cucumbers with my cowash tonight. Yay me* But like i said before im not reupping until there is another sale at walgreens. Welcome to all the new folks and happy birthday to everyone.


 
That's Great!  I know how much you love that stuff.   And a Smart Decision to wait on a Sale.

We All May Make it through this Challenge Afterall. 

_*once folks quit having 2 & 3 brfday's and relapses and stuff*_


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Great! I know how much you love that stuff. And a Smart Decision to wait on a Sale.
> 
> We All May Make it through this Challenge Afterall.
> 
> _*once folks quit having 2 & 3 brfday's and relapses and stuff*_


 
We'll be ok.


----------



## Americka (Jul 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ump.....I Got My Eye on Ya'll.....Don't be coming back up in here in August or September talkin' 'bout it's Ya'lls Brfday's Again
> 
> 
> :bday5: _*from me too, i still want to see some driver's license or somethin'*_ I need some *Pruuf*!



Trust me, the 'ol birfday is today. I am the typical Cancer. BTW, I went to Wally World today and didn't buy anything. I don't think I've purchased anything in over a week.  I'm sure I'll be feenin' soon.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey ladies, how is everyone today? Im doing good on this challenge but im struggling on my body product challenge. Trading one addiction for another. Other than that im doing well and ready to use up more products.


----------



## Charz (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm good. Washed out my henna this morning after leaving it in my hair overnight. Used a ton of conditioner to wash it out, my Suave Milk and Honey is halfway empty. How often do you think I should henna my hair? It was kinda fun mixing it together and my hair feels soft.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 15, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I'm good. Washed out my henna this morning after leaving it in my hair overnight. Used a ton of conditioner to wash it out, my Suave Milk and Honey is halfway empty. How often do you think I should henna my hair? It was kinda fun mixing it together and my hair feels soft.


 
Hey charz, i don't know how often you should henna i don't know much about it. Ive seen some ladies do it once a month. There should be a henna thread here to answer your questions. Or pm Idare, i think that she uses henna on the regular.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> How often do you think I should henna my hair? It was kinda fun mixing it together and my hair feels soft.


 
I do mine about every 6-8 Weeks.  But I am using Henna/Indigo in a 2-Step Process to cover Grey. 

I indigo about every 4 weeks because it doesn't last.  And the Indigo cannot stand by itself w/o Henna.

But if you are using it just for Conditioning Properties, alot of Ladies use it once a month.  And that should also be good for coloring as well. May sure you keep your Moisture Up.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 15, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone today? Im doing good on this challenge but im struggling on my body product challenge. Trading one addiction for another. Other than that im doing well and ready to use up more products.



I seriously need to join you on the body product challenge!!  I could (and do!!) buy stuff like twice a week. I did good and got rid of most of my excess over the winter and I don't want to accumulate like that again. Jasmine's is killing me, though! After I get this last box, I'm gonna stay off that site until there's a sale. 

Anywho, I went to WalMart this morning and got some Clear John Frieda Luminous Glaze. I have some Espresso and the last bit will be used up when I was tonight. I haven't gotten my reup of Aveda DR poo so I might get some Thermasmooth poo and try that out. Anyone using that?


----------



## taz007 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, y'all, I went crazy (on my brfday as T says) and bought a whole bunch of unnecessary product.

Whew, I am worn out.  Gonna go take a nap now ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok, y'all, I went crazy (on my brfday as T says) and bought a whole bunch of unnecessary product.
> 
> Whew, I am worn out. Gonna go take a nap now ...


 
  Awwww....Glad you had a Good Time.  You little PJ!

I hope You bought an extra Suitcase?  Be Prepared to Pay.  Unless you had the store ship it to your house.

_*so.....what were the unnecessary products?....inquiring PJ minds....want to know*_


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 15, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I seriously need to join you on the body product challenge!!  I could (and do!!) buy stuff like twice a week. I did good and got rid of most of my excess over the winter and I don't want to accumulate like that again. Jasmine's is killing me, though! After I get this last box, I'm gonna stay off that site until there's a sale.
> 
> Anywho, I went to WalMart this morning and got some Clear John Frieda Luminous Glaze. I have some Espresso and the last bit will be used up when I was tonight. I haven't gotten my reup of Aveda DR poo so I might get some Thermasmooth poo and try that out. Anyone using that?


 
Isn't jasmines the bomb, that is my addiction right there. Im going to have to stay away too.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 16, 2009)

Good day ladies. I hope everyone is well, im still here doin tha thang. I have about a half of a jar left of green tea butter. Im going to use this for a few days so i can use it up. I hoping to be done with it by next week.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 16, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good day ladies. I hope everyone is well, im still here doin tha thang. I have about a half of a jar left of green tea butter. Im going to use this for a few days so i can use it up. I hoping to be done with it by next week.



I'm hanging with the challenge.  I'm still trying to use up this Redken stuff and my Jasmine's Moisture Renewal is dwindling.  I won't be rebuying the Redken, but DD and I are addicted to the sweet smell of Moisture Renewal.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 16, 2009)

im almost out of my small bottle of suave tropical coconut conditioner. when i purchased it i didnt think i would like it. i love it and will be buying a bigger bottle this weekend because i cannot be without this stuff. i co wash daily and this is my fav co wash conditioner.

here are some of the products i need to use up:
paul mitchell the conditioner
paul mitchell the detaingler
different vo5 conditioner
suave vanilla floral conditioner
carols daughter smothies (i have all three)
blended beuty curl frixx pudding
blended beauty curl styling butter

those are the products that i really dont like but need to use up. i love the paul mitchell but havent used it since i did the big chop.


----------



## Charz (Jul 16, 2009)

I have realized I have stuff that I am never going to use up

Oyin Honey Hemp- tried it once yesterday, I am stubborn to the fact that my hair doesn't like glyercin much. sigh. Scratch that off my black friday list....

Hairveda's Whipped Jelly- My fro is to unruly for this to slick it down, even with a scarf

Qhemet's Tea Tree Pomade: Alas, one Qhemet product that I do not adore. The tea tree oil smell bothers me.

Kinky Curly Knot Today and Kinky Curly Curling Custard: I tried I really did, I wanted to love it!


----------



## iNicola (Jul 16, 2009)

Hanging in there...just finished my CON condish ....I'm not sure what I'll buy to replace this. Probably nothing at all.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 16, 2009)

Good job ladies. 

Charz and chebaby yall need to go on and sell that stuff on the swap forum. I might have a few things to put on there myself. I would not use something that i did not like. If its not helping you let it go. Che i know you got a gang of stuff you need to sell and im still waiting.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I have realized I have stuff that I am never going to use up
> 
> Oyin Honey Hemp- tried it once yesterday, I am stubborn to the fact that my hair doesn't like glyercin much. sigh. Scratch that off my black friday list....
> 
> ...


 
Is the whipped jelly thin? I was going to order this on my next re-up but if it doesn't have that much hold, Im not going to even bother. Right now im using s-curl texturizing gel in the blue and gray jar. It has hold but does not dry flakey, it reminds me of ic fantasia without the protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I have realized I have stuff that I am never going to use up
> 
> Oyin Honey Hemp- tried it once yesterday, I am stubborn to the fact that my hair doesn't like glyercin much. sigh. Scratch that off my black friday list....
> 
> ...


 
So, You will retire these on to your Cousin correct?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2009)

The Thing I am really Liking About this Challenge, is that it makes you Stop, Take A Look and Really Evaluate Your Stash. 

It gives you the opportunity to Critically Think about what Needs to be Replaced and Honestly what Doesn't.  And this has been good for Me.  

(Even though I messed up earlier in the week).  

I still have quite a bit of "stuff" that I am really taking a good, long hard look at.  But I love all my stuff.  I really do. 

I don't ever think I can see myself using one line exclusively.  But who knows?

This is a Really Good way to really Evaluate if you are getting the Desired/Expected outcome.  I am Glad we are All Committed to Doing This.

Thanks ALL for Being there For Support.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 16, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good job ladies.
> 
> Charz and chebaby yall need to go on and sell that stuff on the swap forum. I might have a few things to put on there myself. I would not use something that i did not like. If its not helping you let it go. Che i know you got a gang of stuff you need to sell and im still waiting.


 hahahaha. trust me i was looking at some stuff yesterday and i am thisclose to parting with some stuff. esp. the blended beauty stuff. but i have to prepair myself because getting rid of some stuff too fast can cause serious heart problems


----------



## iNicola (Jul 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Thing I am really Liking About this Challenge, is that it makes you Stop, Take A Look and Really Evaluate Your Stash.
> 
> It gives you the opportunity to Critically Think about what Needs to be Replaced and Honestly what Doesn't.  And this has been good for Me.



I agree!!!


----------



## Charz (Jul 16, 2009)

Shoot heck no! These things are too good for her! 





IDareT'sHair said:


> So, You will retire these on to your Cousin correct?


----------



## Charz (Jul 16, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Is the whipped jelly thin? I was going to order this on my next re-up but if it doesn't have that much hold, Im not going to even bother. Right now im using s-curl texturizing gel in the blue and gray jar. It has hold but does not dry flakey, it reminds me of ic fantasia without the protein.



It is really thin, its basically glorified aloe vera gel with some thickeners.


----------



## Charz (Jul 16, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good job ladies.
> 
> Charz and chebaby yall need to go on and sell that stuff on the swap forum. I might have a few things to put on there myself. I would not use something that i did not like. If its not helping you let it go. Che i know you got a gang of stuff you need to sell and im still waiting.



What things are you getting rid of .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Shoot heck no! These things are too good for her!


 
Girl..........You are Bad Get Rid of that Stuff !  You and Che Both!

*so ya'll can make room for more*  JK..............


----------



## Charz (Jul 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl..........You are Bad Get Rid of that Stuff !  You and Che Both!
> 
> *so ya'll can make room for more*  JK..............




I'll be sure to send you a lil somethin' somethin' when my AG comes in


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> What things are you getting rid of .


 
I might get rid of some whipped cream and jessicurl, i have to really decide but im going more twards giving them up.

Chebaby you need to stop playin, all those products sitting over there since 1982 with dust on em. Give them up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2009)

Another thing I Personally Like about this Challenge is that it has become just a Small, Committed Group.  We don't have 50-11 People All Up In Here. 

And We Can Hold Each Other Accountable.  And Put each other on Blast!

So it's Working For Me.  

And I Can Keep My Eye On Ya'll.

We're Going to All Get Through This.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 16, 2009)

I believe Chebaby loves whipped gelly.  I love whipped cream.  We can keep these xchanges bw family.

I finished up a bottle of AOHSR tonight.  I was too focused because I was supposed to do a protein cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I believe Chebaby loves whipped gelly. I love whipped cream. *We can keep these xchanges bw family*.


 
That's Right.  We will All Get to Where we Want to be---- Together. 

I Believe We will All come up out of this Challenge, meeting our Individual Personal Product Goals.


----------



## Charz (Jul 16, 2009)

Terri, Shay, La Colocha and Chebaby, I am going to the Oyin store in baltimore on Saturday. Yall need anything?


----------



## Charz (Jul 16, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I believe Chebaby loves whipped gelly.  I love whipped cream.  We can keep these xchanges bw family.
> 
> I finished up a bottle of AOHSR tonight.  I was too focused because I was supposed to do a protein cowash.



Don't worry we are making exchanges as we speak.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 16, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I believe Chebaby loves whipped gelly. I love whipped cream. We can keep these xchanges bw family.
> 
> I finished up a bottle of AOHSR tonight. I was too focused because I was supposed to do a protein cowash.


 
Go ahead shay, i need to catch up with everyone, i only have 1 empty bottle under my belt. If i get rid of these things you will definatly know. I love the whipped cream but it works with the weather because of the glycerin and i hate that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Terri, Shay, La Colocha and Chebaby, I am going to the Oyin store in baltimore on Saturday. Yall need anything?


 
Hmp. Hmp. Hmp.  So.....Is this Part of Your Early Birthday Celebrations? Nah....I'm straight.  But You Go Ahead and Enjoy!

So far, I've made it to Thursday and Haven't Had: *"The Urge"*

_*i hope that store in baltimore shelves are fully stocked...it's about to jump off up in there saturday* _


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Terri, Shay, La Colocha and Chebaby, I am going to the Oyin store in baltimore on Saturday. Yall need anything?


 
Ahh thanks charz but i don't need anything, i was looking at the body stuff earlier. And i remembered all the jasmines i had. I have not used up enough stuff to get more things, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Charz (Jul 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Hmp. Hmp.  So.....Is this Part of Your Early Birthday Celebrations? Nah....I'm straight.  But You Go Ahead and Enjoy!
> 
> So far, I've made it to Thursday and Haven't Had: *"The Urge"*
> 
> _*i hope that store in baltimore shelves are fully stocked...it's about to jump off up in there saturday* _



haha they were stocked last weekend. Anyway the only reason I'm going is because I am introducing a friend to taking care of her hair the LHCF way and showing her good natural products.

And to feel the consistency of the whipped pudding. And to smell the Honey wash... and spritz some Juices and Berries......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ahh thanks charz but i don't need anything, i was looking at the body stuff earlier. And i remembered all the jasmines i had. I have not used up enough stuff to get more things, but thanks anyway.


 
See..............The Voice Of Reason! 

As much as she Loves Her Juice & Berries.......She still had the Courage to Just Say NO!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Terri, Shay, La Colocha and Chebaby, I am going to the Oyin store in baltimore on Saturday. Yall need anything?


You are so sweet.  I'm good on Oyin. One of these days I need to get out to the store myself. 



La Colocha said:


> Go ahead shay, i need to catch up with everyone, i only have 1 empty bottle under my belt. If i get rid of these things you will definatly know. I love the whipped cream but it works with the weather because of the glycerin and i hate that.


I generally only use the whipped cream on wet hair but I found out what you mean when I used it those two weeks I didn't do anything to my hair but moisturize & seal.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 16, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> You are so sweet. I'm good on Oyin. One of these days I need to get out to the store myself.
> 
> 
> I generally only use the whipped cream on wet hair but I found out what you mean when I used it those two weeks I didn't do anything to my hair but moisturize & seal.


 
Yes i could tell when it was going to rain because my hair got really soft. Then i knew when it was going to be a scorcher because my hair got hard. I can't live like that.


----------



## Charz (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol who else lives in the DMV huh??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *And to feel the consistency of the whipped pudding. And to smell the Honey wash... and spritz some Juices and Berries......*


 
Chile' Don't Have Them Folks Calling Security! 

While You All Up in there Spritzin' & Sprayin'

_*btw: that's nice of you to help your friend out.  please don't turn her in to a PJ_


----------



## Charz (Jul 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile' Don't Have Them Folks Calling Security!
> 
> While You All Up in there Spritzin' & Sprayin'
> 
> *btw: that's nice of you to help your friend out. please don't turn her in to a PJ


----------



## chebaby (Jul 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Lol who else lives in the DMV huh??


 ya know i think there are plenty in the area. i didnt even realize shay is in VA. we should all meet one day.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 17, 2009)

I just used the last of my Avocado Silk conditioner from Jasmine's. Its on my hair as I type. I will repurchase but not until I'm ready to order more body stuff. I just got my box from her and I looooove the Mango Papaya and Vanilla Buttercream Body Frostings!!!!  I actually got the Vanilla with the intention of giving it to my mother but she might have to wait for the next round. 

I'm gonna start doing some cowashes again so I can really start using up some of my conditioners. I have Oyin Honey Hemp and Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse, Babassu, Sea Moss Bio Mineral, and Ultra Nourishing conditioners to use up . At least, with this Challenge, I am more aware of what I have and what I actually need. I go to pick up something I know I don't need and I think "Shoot, but I'll have to confess to my Challenge sistahs" and I put it back.  That's what I need.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 17, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I just used the last of my Avocado Silk conditioner from Jasmine's. Its on my hair as I type. I will repurchase but not until I'm ready to order more body stuff. I just got my box from her and I looooove the Mango Papaya and Vanilla Buttercream Body Frostings!!!!  I actually got the Vanilla with the intention of giving it to my mother but she might have to wait for the next round.
> 
> I'm gonna start doing some cowashes again so I can really start using up some of my conditioners. I have Oyin Honey Hemp and Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse, Babassu, Sea Moss Bio Mineral, and Ultra Nourishing conditioners to use up . At least, with this Challenge, I am more aware of what I have and what I actually need. I go to pick up something I know I don't need and I think "Shoot, but I'll have to confess to my Challenge sistahs" and I put it back.  That's what I need.


 
Way to go brownie. When my mom came to visit me she took jars of stuff, my heart was hurt. When i talk to her she's like did you get anymore things. Im like ma you can order your own stuff. Goodmorning ladies still hanging in there.


----------



## Charz (Jul 17, 2009)

I just used up a 16 oz Shescentit.com Brulee! I'm 95% done with a jar of AOHC and OHHB.


----------



## Charz (Jul 17, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ya know i think there are plenty in the area. i didnt even realize shay is in VA. we should all meet one day.



That would be awesome, we could swap samples!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I just used up a 16 oz Shescentit.com Brulee! I'm 95% done with a jar of AOHC and OHHB.


 
:woohoo:Gone head charz, keep up the good work.


----------



## Charz (Jul 17, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ya know i think there are plenty in the area. i didnt even realize shay is in VA. we should all meet one day.



Oh and someone should bring a KBB Egyptian musk scented product so I can smell it!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 17, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Stopping in to see how everyone is doing. Ive organized my products and came up with a strategy for now. I have put all of my open products together and im starting from what has the least product in it. Im going to use these up before i open anything else. Its going to take a while to use things up but im on a mission. I also did a spreadsheet to hang in the bathroom, so i can mark my products off as i use them. For now i have no urges to buy anything, going strong.


 
GREAT STRATEGY! 



Kacie said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I'm going for a personal best, *Use 3: Buy 1*
> 
> ETA: Two seconds after typing that foolery, I remember the Ulta sale. Use 1: Buy 1 is just fine LOL.


 




La Colocha said:


> I see some good uses here, shampoos can be used as body wash, to wash scarves, and hand soap. Conditoner, co wash,prepoo,shaving lotion. If you like the smell of the mango butter, it can be used to moisturize hands and feet. you can baggy with the leave in or pre poo and rinse out. You can use these up in no time. I hope some of these tips help you.


 
You can also use a gentle shampoo to wash your makeup brushes. I wash my eye brushes every day and my face brushes every 1 - 2 weeks.

Well I haven't been keeping track of what I have used up so I will start from today. Wait I did use a Aveda Sap Moss nourishing concentrate and Damage Remedy poo, and VS So Sexy conditioner. So I have three passes which I'll bank. I am almost done using Aveda Damage Remedy conditioner as well. The only thing I really want right now is Redken Butter Treat, but I will do my best to hold out for now.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2009)

It is 4:45 in the afternoon and I'm nodding off. A sure sign that I will most likely dc overnight.  I am so surprised I'm not itching to buy anything with 5 finished products.  I picked my Qhemet up today and I haven't even opened the box.  Yeah, um I don't know what that is about. I will most likely got to Sally's at some point this weekend and get hair clips, cotton coil, and flexirods.  Maybe a headband or two.  I have a weakness for hair accessories.  I'm thinking these purchases don't count against my 5 right?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh yeah bout meeting up--I'm a huge introvert so it will take a lot of convincing to get me out but it is something I am working on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Ya'll Can you do Me a Big Favor? 

When you use up a product and list it, will you say whether or not you plan to repurchase it?  And if not why etc...  

It doesn't have to be a long post, but just a brief, little, quick review. 

For some reason, I feel this would be really helpful to me as I analyze my strategy going forth.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah bout meeting up--I'm a huge introvert so it will take a lot of convincing to get me out but it is something I am working on.


 awwww c'mon lol. you will have fun. we can swap products like char suggested. and AND we can meet in a crowded place (for me too  lol).


----------



## chebaby (Jul 17, 2009)

i used up some v05. i dont think i will repurchase because suave coconut is better. i like vo5 but if i repurchase it'll only be the passion fruit on and the blackberry sage.

giovanni deeper moisture. i will certainly always repurchase this.

oyin honey hemp. im almost finish my 10oz bottle and best believe i will always have one on hand.

yes to carrots conditioner. ummmm i dont even want to think about finishing this. will i repurchase? heck no. it was good as in i got a bad bottle of vo5 good. lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2009)

chebaby said:


> yes to carrots conditioner. ummmm i dont even want to think about finishing this. will i repurchase? heck no. it was good as in i got a bad bottle of vo5 good. lol.


 
Thanks Che.  See.....Listing it and a brief reason, about whether or not you will repurchase will keep you on track.  Or Me. 

And make me (us) Think about *What* we are Purchasing and *Why*

I know what you mean about YTC.  I did not care for this particular product at all.  I sold what I had on the Swap Board.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2009)

Che--I know it will be fun so that's why I'm up for convincing myself to do it.  Girl if I didn't want to go ya'll wouldn't have a chance at all.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2009)

Used up products so far:

Yes to Carrots Mud Mask--Definitely will repurchase.  It's part of my dc rotation.

Vatika Frosting--I love to pre poo with this.  I have to force myself to use other oils.  Will repurchase.

AOHSR--Great for my hair but tired of getting a headache to get the product out of the bottle.  Besides I really need to narrow down my cowash condishes.  Any negative will get you knocked off the list. Will not repurchase

Coconut hair butter--Love this stuff.  So fluffy & light.  Will repurchase.

Green tea herbal butter--Will repurchase.  Love the smell, consistency, how my hair reacts to it.

Note--I have multiples of all of these products in my inventory so it will be a minute before I fully finish any of them.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It is 4:45 in the afternoon and I'm nodding off. A sure sign that I will most likely dc overnight. I am so surprised I'm not itching to buy anything with 5 finished products. I picked my Qhemet up today and I haven't even opened the box. Yeah, um I don't know what that is about. I will most likely got to Sally's at some point this weekend and get hair clips, cotton coil, and flexirods. Maybe a headband or two. I have a weakness for hair accessories. I'm thinking these purchases don't count against my 5 right?


 
No they don't only products not accessories, i bought 2 hair bands today at the dollar general and passed up all the products.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 17, 2009)

Good job shay and che, yall kicking my behind. My poor little green tea butter is not going away.  But im almost done with a shower gel from my other challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good job shay and che, yall kicking my behind.


IK !  Even after tonight's Hair Night,  I know I will still have some Product Left from Each for a Whole other Session on two.erplexed  

But, they will All be used up before I even "think" about open up anything else.

Everything that is currently Opened will be Used, before I open anything else.


----------



## Charz (Jul 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah bout meeting up--I'm a huge introvert so it will take a lot of convincing to get me out but it is something I am working on.



Come and meet with me and Che, we are thinking Sunday! Don't worry it will be tons of fun! We can meet in DC maybe at the Pentagon City mall area cuz your in VA!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 17, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK ! Even after tonight's Hair Night, I know I will still have some Product Left from Each for a Whole other Session on two.erplexed
> 
> But, they will All be used up before I even "think" about open up anything else.
> 
> Everything that is currently Opened will be Used, before I open anything else.


 
That's the way to think. I have realized that i don't use alot of product. And maybe i don't need as many multiples as i like to have. Maybe a back up for each staple and that's it. If i have tons of products i get bored and want to try something new. Then i always end up not using anything. This challenge forces me to see how much i am using, how long it takes and do i want to buy it again.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Come and meet with me and Che, we are thinking Sunday! Don't worry it will be tons of fun! We can meet in DC maybe at the Pentagon City mall area cuz your in VA!


 
Sunday ...dayum ya'll ain't playing! I'm already going out tomorrow I can't be going out twice in one weekend .  I won't be able to make it this time around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2009)

I am Indigo'ing tonight.  I will use up 2 Bottles of V05 Moisture Milks to rinse everything out. There's about 1/2 Bottle Left in Each. 

_*Don't Even Ask Me Why I have 2 open*_

I really feel like this doesn't even count because I have about 30-40 Bottles Left.

One thing I do know is:  It will be a LONG TIME BEFORE I BUY ANYMORE V05, White Rain or Suave.

_*good thing, i will be using up 2 things*_


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 17, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am Indigo'ing tonight. I will use up 2 Bottles of V05 Moisture Milks to rinse everything out. There's about 1/2 Bottle Left in Each.
> 
> _*Don't Even Ask Me Why I have 2 open*_
> 
> ...


 
I can see why you would have so many because they are cheap. I saw alot of conditoners even aussie on clearance at the dollar general. I would have been in big trouble if i used those brands. Now if it was hairveda i could not promise that i would not have showed my tail.


----------



## Charz (Jul 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Sunday ...dayum ya'll ain't playing! I'm already going out tomorrow I can't be going out twice in one weekend .  I won't be able to make it this time around.



Please....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Please.... View attachment 38124


 
You PJ's Don't Need to Be Tryna' Hook Up!  The 3 of Ya'll Will Shut the City Down.  None of Ya'll have any Restraint.

*Ya'll will have plenty of time to hook up at a later date*  The PJ is in Ya'll TOO DEEP, For Ya'll to be going to Oyin & Places Un-Chapperoned.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Please.... View attachment 38124


 this is too cute and funny.

pentagon city is a great place to meet. im down lol. just tell me what time.
and not to egg anything on but ya know they have an aveda AND like 4 other hair stores. not that im planning on getting anything.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 17, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You PJ's Don't Need to Be Tryna' Hook Up! The 3 of Ya'll Will Shut the City Down. None of Ya'll have any Restraint.
> 
> *Ya'll will have plenty of time to hook up at a later date* The PJ is in Ya'll TOO DEEP, For Ya'll to be going to Oyin & Places Un-Chapperoned.


 
Let me call oyin to let them know yall coming, tell them to close shop early.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Please.... View attachment 38124


 
You are a mess .


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2009)

chebaby said:


> this is too cute and funny.
> 
> pentagon city is a great place to meet. im down lol. just tell me what time.
> and not to egg anything on but ya know they have an aveda AND like 4 other hair stores. not that im planning on getting anything.


 
They have got too much in that mall.  Coach is my downfall too.  Oh yeah I don't like going to the mall either .


----------



## Charz (Jul 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> They have got too much in that mall.  Coach is my downfall too.  Oh yeah I don't like going to the mall either .



How bout China Town?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2009)

chebaby said:


> pentagon city is a great place to meet. im down lol. just tell me what time.
> and not to egg anything on but *ya know they have an aveda AND like 4 other hair stores*. not that im planning on getting anything.


 See...........This is what I'm talkin' about!


Charzboss said:


> How bout China Town?


 
 Girl, Leave Shay Alone!


----------



## Charz (Jul 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> They have got too much in that mall.  Coach is my downfall too.  Oh yeah I don't like going to the mall either .



Or Dupont? Or the Blv.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 17, 2009)

Charz dont play lol. she gonna get shay out and about one way or the other lmao.
GET HER!!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 17, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> See...........This is what I'm talkin' about!
> 
> its not like im planning on getting anything.....


----------



## Charz (Jul 17, 2009)

I just detangled and finished my jar of Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee.... I have 3 more jars. I love this stuff.

Oh yeah with the Banana Brulee I will not be repurchasing only because I am in love with her Orange and Grapefruit Conditioners. They have better preservatives too.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 17, 2009)

How much product do you ladies use. I feel like im not getting anywhere, am i using too little.


----------



## Charz (Jul 17, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> How much product do you ladies use. I feel like im not getting anywhere, am i using too little.



I DC 2-3 times a week. I use one of those 1/2 cup containers that glad makes to measure. I use 2 tablespoons of Vatika Frosting and fill the rest of the container up with whatever conditioner that I am using usually AOHSR or a Shescentit.com conditioner. It takes me 6 weeks to go through a jar of AOHC and 8 weeks to go through a jar of OHHB. These are my staple products.

I also cowash time to time maybe 0-2 times a week. I use a couple of handfuls of my thinner conditioners then.

ETA: Also I use a 6th of a Jar of CTDG everytime I detangle which is once a week.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> How bout China Town?






IDareT'sHair said:


> See...........This is what I'm talkin' about!
> 
> 
> Girl, Leave Shay Alone!







Charzboss said:


> Or Dupont? Or the Blv.


Give up--I'm joking I really appreciate you trying this hard .



chebaby said:


> Charz dont play lol. she gonna get shay out and about one way or the other lmao.
> GET HER!!!!!


I will come out at some point  just not this weekend.



La Colocha said:


> How much product do you ladies use. I feel like im not getting anywhere, am i using too little.


I'm really heavy handed. I also have my hands in my hair 5 days a week.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I DC 2-3 times a week. I use one of those 1/2 cup containers that glad makes to measure. I use 2 tablespoons of Vatika Frosting and fill the rest of the container up with whatever conditioner that I am using usually AOHSR or a Shescentit.com conditioner. It takes me 6 weeks to go through a jar of AOHC and 8 weeks to go through a jar of OHHB. These are my staple products.


 
Thanks charz i thought i was tripping, i guess im using the right amount. See before i would not use my products everyday maybe every 2-3 days, except for baggying. I guess im on the right track. I just need more patience.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 17, 2009)

most of the products i use are co wash conditioners because i co wash everyday. i deep condition 2-3 times a week but most of the time i use a different conditioner each time so it takes me a while to get through deep conditioners.

im almost dont with my first kbb hair milk but i have been using that on and off of 2 months. its going much faster now since i realized its the only thing my hair loves now so i use it everyday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2009)

chebaby said:


> most of the products i use are co wash conditioners because i co wash everyday. i deep condition 2-3 times a week but most of the time i use a different conditioner each time so it takes me a while to get through deep conditioners.


 
Che:  When You were Relaxed, How Often did you Do Your Hair?erplexed


----------



## chebaby (Jul 17, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che: When You were Relaxed, How Often did you Do Your Hair?erplexed


 during the sumer i would co wash everyday for a week and then wear my hair straight the next week(this is because almost as soon as i found this board i started transitioning and found out about co washes).

during the cooler and cold months i washed deep conditioned and flat ironed once a week. i wouldnt recommend this though because even though i had transitioned for almost a full year i still have heat damage or scab hair in my bang area. but i used the joico deep penetraiting reconstructor every week for 5 minutes and then followed up with a deep moisturizing treatment and my hair stayed on my head with all the heat from the CHI. oh i for got, i would deep condition overnight, then shampoo, then five minute treatment and then another conditioner. i dont know why i did all that but it kept my hair on my head.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2009)

I got about two drops left of my V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie.  I used it as a bodywash this morning.  I gave away all of my V05 and Suave bc they are too thin for me.  I had this one left because it was already opened.  I will mix the last few drops with Jasmine's Moisture Renewal Condish.  It's too thin too.


----------



## Charz (Jul 18, 2009)

I used up a Vatika Frosting. Only 8 more left


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 18, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I used up a Vatika Frosting. Only 8 more left


 
That's my girls go shay and charz. 8 you say whoo i know it must be some good stuff. Hmm i wonder if she can make me a sweet almond frosting:scratchch. Im asking for too much. Ladies i saw a thread where afroveda extended the sale. Remember you can take advantage of sales and discounts its up to you. Opps and goodmorning


----------



## Charz (Jul 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> That's my girls go shay and charz. 8 you say whoo i know it must be some good stuff. Hmm i wonder if she can make me a sweet almond frosting:scratchch. Im asking for too much. Ladies i saw a thread where afroveda extended the sale. Remember you can take advantage of sales and discounts its up to you. Opps and goodmorning



Hee Hee, thanks for the info, but I'm saving all my passes for Oyin today!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 18, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Hee Hee, thanks for the info, but I'm saving all my passes for Oyin today!!!


 
You have a safe trip, i don't want anything from afroveda. I can only get one thing anyway. If its not a sale. Ill wait until i use more stuff up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone:  

No... I haven't used up anything, I was just bumping this Thread to Check on You All.

Well, it's Saturday.  I didn't buy anything at all this week.  And yes, I am rather Proud.  I know I did major damage last week. 

But it's one day at a time around here, so I'll take what I can get.

I Hope Everyone is Doing Well.  And Treating Your Hair Right With the Stuff You Already Own.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> No... I haven't used up anything, I was just bumping this Thread to Check on You All.
> 
> ...


 
Hey t, im doing just fine with the challenge, I did want get something but i can't use it so, scratch that. I hope i use something up when i wash my hair but i doubt it. The products have a way of refilling them selves up.


----------



## Charz (Jul 18, 2009)

I just got back from Oyin!

I got 
Burnt Sugar Pomade
Whipped Pudding
Juices and Berries


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hey t, im doing just fine with the challenge, I did want get something but i can't use it so, scratch that. I hope i use something up when i wash my hair but i doubt it. *The products have a way of refilling them selves up*.


 
That's the Exact Same thing I thought Last night!  Even as Heavy-Handed as I am, My Products are Still on *"F"  *Something's not right with that picture.erplexed  I didn't even use up that V05 that I thought I'd get rid of.  I still have enough for another Henna Rinse-Out with those same bottles



Charzboss said:


> I just got back from Oyin!
> 
> I got
> Burnt Sugar Pomade
> ...


 
WOW! I hear that J&B is really Good Stuff  So, Have you Used Oyin Before?  Are these some of your Staples?


----------



## Charz (Jul 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's the Exact Same thing I thought Last night!  Even as Heavy-Handed as I am, My Products are Still on *"F"  *Something's not right with that picture.erplexed  I didn't even use up that V05 that I thought I'd get rid of.  I still have enough for another Henna Rinse-Out with those same bottles
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! I hear that J&B is really Good Stuff  So, Have you Used Oyin Before?  Are these some of your Staples?



Nope, I like to try new things every once in a while. Kinda hard seeing that I only use products that are 95% or more natural though. They all smell SOOOO good!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Nope, I like to try new things every once in a while. Kinda hard seeing that I only use products that are 95% or more natural though. They all smell SOOOO good!!!!


 
Did your Friend Go With?  I sure hope you are not going to be a Bad Influence on that Chile. And Have her spending all kinds of :dollar: !  

All the Stuff You Got Sounds Pretty Good.  Let us Know How You Like them.  Glad it was a Productive Trip.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 18, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I just got back from Oyin!
> 
> I got
> Burnt Sugar Pomade
> ...


 
You did so much better than i would have done. I would have torn that store up.Leave them looking like


----------



## Charz (Jul 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did your Friend Go With?  I sure hope you are not going to be a Bad Influence on that Chile. And Have her spending all kinds of :dollar: !
> 
> All the Stuff You Got Sounds Pretty Good.  Let us Know How You Like them.  Glad it was a Productive Trip.




Lol, she got a Juices and Berries, Honey Wash, Hemp Conditioner, Afterbath Oil, Burnt Sugar Pomade.......


----------



## Charz (Jul 18, 2009)

Where do yall get these pictures from??




La Colocha said:


> You did so much better than i would have done. I would have torn that store up.Leave them looking like


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 18, 2009)

I used google for movie gifs and it came up with some pictures. I love them, there is no better way to express yourself on the internet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You did so much better than i would have done. I would have torn that store up.Leave them looking like


 
And This Is Exactly Why Her, Che and Shay *Don't Need to Be Meetin' Up No Where*.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And This Is Exactly Why Her, Che and Shay *Don't Need to Be Meetin' Up No Where*.


 
Seriously I can do enough damage by myself and that don't even include hair products.  I spent $200 today !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Seriously I can do enough damage by myself and that don't even include hair products. I spent $200 today !


 
You Are a Wise Woman to Stay Away from Those PJ's this Weekend. 

Charz was tryna' have you all over DC.  From Pentagon City to Dupont Circle. She was getting ready for Ya'll to Tear Up The City.

And I am surprised she didn't try to throw in Georgetown.


----------



## Charz (Jul 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Are a Wise Woman to Stay Away from Those PJ's this Weekend.
> 
> Charz was tryna' have you all over DC.  From Pentagon City to Dupont Circle. She was getting ready for Ya'll to Tear Up The City.
> 
> And I am surprised she didn't try to throw in Georgetown.



Georgetown isn't near a metro station


----------



## Charz (Jul 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Seriously I can do enough damage by myself and that don't even include hair products.  I spent $200 today !



I promise we won't go shopping. I only buy natural stuff remember


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Georgetown isn't near a metro station


 
Girl, Quit Playin'.  If there were some Products in Georgetown to be Had, Ya'll Woulda' Jumped Straight in a Taxi


----------



## Charz (Jul 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Quit Playin'.  If there were some Products in Georgetown to be Had, Ya'll Woulda' Jumped Straight in a Taxi



Lol, dang straight, I woulda walked from the Dupont Circle metro 15 blocks to get to Georgetown!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Lol, dang straight, *I woulda walked from the Dupont Circle metro 15 blocks to get to Georgetown!*


 
See...... Now You Need to Go Steam Or Something..... 

_*what we gonna do with her ya'll?* she needs help._


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> See...... Now You Need to Go Steam Or Something.....
> 
> _*what we gonna do with her ya'll?* she needs help._


 
Girl we all need help. Do you find yourselves channeling your hair care addictions to other stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Girl we all need help. Do you find yourselves channeling your hair care addictions to other stuff.


 
Right Now, It's ALL About the Hair. 24-7!  

As Long as it Doesn't turn to Food...I'm Good.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Right Now, It's ALL About the Hair. 24-7!
> 
> As Long as it Doesn't turn to Food...I'm Good.


 
I know that's right im having a problem in the body product arena.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Girl we all need help. Do you find yourselves channeling your hair care addictions to other stuff.


 
 Yep! When I did a no buy challenge Oct -Dec is when I built up my body product collection.  I excused it because I was switching over to more natural products.  I hit up Shescentit & Jasmine's.  Shoot I even ordered from Hairveda--avosoya & whipped shealoe because I use them on my body. I'm doing okay right now I don't feel the urge to buy body products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I know that's right im having a problem in the body product arena.


 
Girl, I use to be Shoes & Purses.  So, this is a welcome relief.  I haven't even thought about Shoes & Purses......


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yep! When I did a no buy challenge Oct -Dec is when I built up my body product collection. I excused it because I was switching over to more natural products. I hit up Shescentit & Jasmine's. Shoot I even ordered from Hairveda--avosoya & whipped shealoe because I use them on my body. I'm doing okay right now I don't feel the urge to buy body products.


 
I wish i could say the same, I have to stop, my jasmines stash is getting big. I just have to use more will power.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I promise we won't go shopping. I only buy natural stuff remember


 
...I can see you are trouble! My mama didn't raise no fool.


----------



## Americka (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello Ladies of the Use 1 Buy 1,

I bought more of the ORS Pack, Palmer's Protein Pack, and Smooth N Shine Silk Fusion. I like to keep two on hand since I buy them in the pack instead of the bottle. I need to figure out what is more cost effective. I have 1/3 of my beloved Pantene left, so I bought another larger bottle. I also bought some Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil with mink oil to replace a grease that had mineral oil and petroleum.  I've used up a two bottles of VO5 and I have 1/4 of castor oil and coconut oil left. I will probably order more on Friday. This challenge is really keeping me in check!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 18, 2009)

Americka said:


> Hello Ladies of the Use 1 Buy 1,
> 
> I bought more of the ORS Pack, Palmer's Protein Pack, and Smooth N Shine Silk Fusion. I like to keep two on hand since I buy them in the pack instead of the bottle. I need to figure out what is more cost effective. I have 1/3 of my beloved Pantene left, so I bought another larger bottle. I also bought some Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil with mink oil to replace a grease that had mineral oil and petroleum. I've used up a two bottles of VO5 and I have 1/4 of castor oil and coconut oil left. I will probably order more on Friday. This challenge is really keeping me in check!


 
Hi americka for the ors pack, how often do you use it. The bottles might be more cost effective but, some of the bottles have a different formula. You might have to compare a pack to a bottle but i think in the long run. The bottle might be cheaper. And good job on using up the products.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 18, 2009)

hello ladies. i only got one thing today and that was suave tropical coconut conditioner. im so in love with that stuff.

hey Charz. are we still meeting up????
im broke so i dont have to worry about spending like crazy. even if i am around a super pj lmao.


----------



## Americka (Jul 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hi americka for the ors pack, how often do you use it. The bottles might be more cost effective but, some of the bottles have a different formula. You might have to compare a pack to a bottle but i think in the long run. The bottle might be cheaper. And good job on using up the products.



I use one ORS pack a week. I am heavy handed with product, so it is possible the packs might be better because they might keep me from being wasteful. Or I could buy the bottle and pour the product into smaller 1 oz bottles. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Charz (Jul 18, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hello ladies. i only got one thing today and that was suave tropical coconut conditioner. im so in love with that stuff.
> 
> hey Charz. are we still meeting up????
> im broke so i dont have to worry about spending like crazy. even if i am around a super pj lmao.




Yeah gurl, we can do the Blvd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Yeah gurl, we can do the Blvd.


 You and Che will have to Fill Us All in On Your Little Adventure tomorrow.  Have Fun. Try to make it about "Swaping" and Not "Buying".  JK

_*mad 'cause i can't go too*_


----------



## chebaby (Jul 18, 2009)

kool what time u wanna meet? i got a lot of stuff i can bring  to swap, like joico and redken.


----------



## Charz (Jul 18, 2009)

chebaby said:


> kool what time u wanna meet? i got a lot of stuff i can bring  to swap, like joico and redken.




Whenever, wanna do dinner? Or something? I just wanna smell some Egyptian musk. Dunno. We should get something to eat. I'm a pescatarian so as long as its not Jimbo's ribshack....


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 18, 2009)

I wanted to get a leave in spray for my buy 1 but everyone is sold out. Do any of you have jane carter revitalizing leave in spray that your not using and want to get rid of? The one dang thing that i want and can't get it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 18, 2009)

So, I went to Sally's and got two jars of Motions CPR. I had run out and forgot to order the large sized one so I got two. I use this twice a week so it's all good. I resisted the urge to get anything else. Once I get some more Aveda DR shampoo, I'm gonna try not to buy anything else for a month, seriously. I mean it this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm gonna try not to buy anything else for a month, seriously. I mean it this time.*


 
 That's My Daily Mantra Too.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 19, 2009)

Goodmorning ladies, im still here. Im excited that my products are trying to dwindle down. I have less than half of a jar of sitrinillah and i never thought i would see the day. A couple of more uses and its gone. Ill be finishing up a few products all at the same time slowly but surely. Hairveda is my staple line and everything i have from them will be a repurchase. Im trying to work with the whipped baggy cream a little more before i give it up. I have 3 so by the time i finish my first one i will know if its a keeper. The weather here is like fall already, kind of cold for the summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ill be finishing up a few products all at the same time slowly but surely.


 
I am at the exact same place.  I will possibly finishing up alot of stuff at the same time too.  

Now the Challenge will be to use a very critical eye & _logic_ to justify whether or not they should be replaced.  Or do I move on and keep using up other things that are of "like kind?" And Use them Up.

Since they are all open, and then once they've ALL been used up, decide which one's should be repurchased.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am at the exact same place. I will possibly finishing up alot of stuff at the same time too.
> 
> Now the Challenge will be to use a very critical eye & _logic_ to justify whether or not they should be replaced. Or do I move on and keep using up other things that are of "like kind?" And Use them Up.
> 
> Since they are all open, and then once they've ALL been used up, decide which one's should be repurchased.


 
Write them down t, If they work the same keep 2 or 3 different ones to switch up. Use them all and give them all a chance, i know its frustrating and may seem like alot, but once you get everything narrowed down it will be alot easier to deal with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *Write them down* t, If they work the same keep 2 or 3 different ones to switch up. Use them all and give them all a chance, *i know its frustrating and may seem like alot*, but once you get everything narrowed down it will be alot easier to deal with.


 
That's exactly what I am going to do. 

And Yes, it is.  How did you guess?erplexed


----------



## Charz (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe you should do a ranking system. Try two products, if one works worse than the other then it should be eliminated. The winning product can go to the next round. Do two other products and the winner should face off with the winner of the previous round.

ETA: The top 3-7 products can be your staples of each type of product, whether it be conditioner, moisturizer etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

Girl, I wish I was Meeting You Today.  You are So Intense.  You Crack Me Up.

Thanks Charz:  That Sounds Like a Plan.  A Product Face Off.  Love It.

I'm still laughing at you walking those 15 blocks......


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's exactly what I am going to do.
> 
> And Yes, it is. How did you guess?erplexed


 
Girl ive been in the game before i came to lhcf. Ive been through tons of products. Spent a gang of money. Gave away the products. Bought alot more gave them away girl i know. It has been a cycle that i have been going around and around with. You have so much stuff you don't even want to look at it but you keep buying more. I have came to the point where i have tried almost everything i ever wanted to try. Im almost at the end of the road and can't go no further. Trust me i know, but you have to put you foot down somewhere but that's only if YOU want to. Ain't a thing wrong with having alot of products, nothing but if you start feeling like its too much , you have to slow down.


----------



## Charz (Jul 19, 2009)

I know right, it would be great if you were in the DC metro area!!!

And yes I have walked the 15 blocks to go to Sephora in Georgetown .

Btw, the oyin whipped pudding is a staple. It smells so good like chocolate cake. It is so thick, I only needed a dab last night. When I woke up my hair was so soft and smelled so tasty. My cousin said my hair was very soft so it passed the test.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I wish I was Meeting You Today.  You are So Intense.  You Crack Me Up.
> 
> Thanks Charz:  That Sounds Like a Plan.  A Product Face Off.  Love It.
> 
> I'm still laughing at you walking those 15 blocks......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

IK.  I was just sitting here wondering if there is ever Full Complete Recovery From Product Addiction.

One thing I do feel good about is: I didn't buy anything at all this week.  I have alot of stuff that will ALL be used up in the very _near future_.

And I am honestly, seriously thinking through what will not be a repeat.  

Or........if I will just replace it with another "brand" and start the vicious cycle all over again.  

Or......if I will buy just *one *of a certain thing and use it up (instead of 10) i.e. One creamy daily conditioner, one leave in, one DC.etc... 

Imma just keep tryna' not to buy anything for awhile. :crossfingers:  

Not 10 !

And La You were right:  Looking at your Stash from time to time is another real Eye Opener.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *Btw, the oyin whipped pudding is a staple.* It smells so good like chocolate cake. It is so thick, I only needed a dab last night. When I woke up my hair was so soft and smelled so tasty. My cousin said my hair was very soft so it passed the test.


 
That's Good.  I Highly Commend you on finding your staples early and sticking with them.  That's a Good Thing.


----------



## Charz (Jul 19, 2009)

Buying new products isn't a bad thing. I love buying new products to try, its like a hobby or something. I just think that you maybe should give the new products a fair try when you get them and if you don't fall in love with it....sell it on the exchange forum asap. That is what I have done.




IDareT'sHair said:


> IK.  I was just sitting here wondering if there is ever Full Complete Recovery From Product Addiction.
> 
> One thing I do feel good about is: I didn't buy anything at all this week.  I have alot of stuff that will ALL be used up in the very _near future_.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 19, 2009)

I love trying new products also.  Sometimes its out of boredom, sometimes I love the ingredients or I'm trying to build up one of my categories.  I'm set for moisturizing dcs, hair grease, leave ins, poos,and oils.  I want to narrow down my cowash condishes and I feel like I need another protein deep condish or reconstructor.  Also I only have one tried and true daily moisturizer so I need at least two more.  The new thing I'm looking at are shine treatments/glosses. I've barely begun the research on those.  

I can use a product 1-3 times and know if it will be a repurchase.  Bottom line each category of products have criteria to meet.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I'm still on the wagon.
I went through DD's hair box this weekend and used up a few items. Organics Shea Butter, Elasta Feels Like Silk, and Surge Moisture Max. erplexed

I won't be repurchasing any of this stuff, but I'll probably try some of the Brocato treatments that are on sale at Ulta instead.  

Thanks so much everyone for the great advice.  I have not found any true staples except Qhemet products and coconut oil.  Maybe I'm too picky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

I think I am going to feel a whole lot better, once I start to seeing Empty Jars & Containers.  I will feel like I am starting to accomplish something, when I finally use something up. 

And Not Feel the Need to run out and buy something (like you said) out of boredom, or even bandwagons or whatever.

I am very well stocked and now I have to make what I have work.


----------



## Americka (Jul 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I am going to feel a whole lot better, once I start to seeing Empty Jars & Containers.  I will feel like I am starting to accomplish something, when I finally use something up.
> 
> And Not Feel the Need to run out and buy something (like you said) out of boredom, or even bandwagons or whatever.
> 
> I am very well stocked and now I have to make what I have work.



I am so proud of you and I see my hair journey in the same way. I don't want multiple products by multiple manufacturers. I simply want to find and use those products that will allow me to succeed on my journey. I wish more products were available in sample sizes. I hate to purchase items only to find out they are no good for my hair. BTW, almost done with a bottle of VO5!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 19, 2009)

I finally used up my amala cream rinse. Now i have 2 under my belt. It feels so good to use something up.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 19, 2009)

Great job La Colocha!

I'm starting to get that itch! I have used up 5 almost 6 products.  Well I never made it to Sally's yesterday.  Getting accessories will probably calm me down.  I will go at some point this week.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Great job La Colocha!
> 
> I'm starting to get that itch! I have used up 5 almost 6 products. Well I never made it to Sally's yesterday. Getting accessories will probably calm me down. I will go at some point this week.


 
Thanks shay, don't scratch the itch, get those accessories. We'll make it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I finally used up my amala cream rinse. Now i have 2 under my belt. It feels so good to use something up.


 
WOW!  I am so Glad!  You used 2 !  That's Great Girlfriend.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! I am so Glad! You used 2 ! That's Great Girlfriend.


 
Thanks t im so proud, i even had to put water in the bottle to get the rest out. I thought i had enough for another wash but this was it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thanks t im so proud, *i even had to put water in the bottle to get the rest out.* I thought i had enough for another wash but this was it.


 
Good Job La.  Which Brings me to another Question for _ALL of the AO Users.  How do you get all the Product out of your AO Bottles_?

As you all Know *AO Conditioners are thick as MUD*.  
In Fact, alot of Women on the Board, said they won't repurchase them, because it is nearly "impossible" to get all of the product out.

I am wondering if I should cut the Bottle Open, or Add Water when I am towards the end of the Product.

Any Thoughts???


----------



## Kacie (Jul 19, 2009)

^I can tell how many "servings"  are left in the container by holding it.  When you can't squeeze it out anymore that's a sign to cut.  Just remove the top and cut the bottle open.  It's very easy to cut b/c you've already squeezed the devil out the bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

Kacie said:


> ^I can tell how many "servings"  are left in the container by holding it. When you can't squeeze it out anymore that's a sign to cut. Just remove the top and cut the bottle open. It's very easy to cut b/c you've already squeezed the devil out the bottle.


 

Thanks Kace!  It is soooo thick.  I've sat it on it's top etc...

When I feel I can't get anymore out, by squeezing, I will cut.  I Bet in Cutting, there are probably at least 1-2 more uses?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Job La. Which Brings me to another Question for _ALL of the AO Users. How do you get all the Product out of your AO Bottles_?
> 
> As you all Know *AO Conditioners are thick as MUD*.
> In Fact, alot of Women on the Board, said they won't repurchase them, because it is nearly "impossible" to get all of the product out.
> ...


 
Terri, I did cut open my first bottle and what I found was that there was still enough conditioner left in the bottle for at least 2 more DC sessions. I was like  

! So now I know when I am down to the "supposedly" last drop of AO conditioner, I'll simply add a little bit of water at a time and squeeze it out from there. Try not to put too much water in the bottle, becuase you may end up wasting 2-3 additional treatments sill left in the bottle. That was just my experience though.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Kace! It is soooo thick. I've sat it on it's top etc...
> 
> When I feel I can't get anymore out, by squeezing, I will cut. I Bet in Cutting, there are probably at least 1-2 more uses?


 , this has been my experience.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

Well.........I See The PJ's Aren't Back Yet From Wrecking Havoc on the DC Metro Area with their Product Swaping & Buying.....where they at???? :eye: 

Stuff should be closing up for the evening.:scratchch


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.........I See The PJ's Aren't Back Yet From Wrecking Havoc on the DC Metro Area with their Product Swaping & Buying.....where they at???? :eye:
> 
> Stuff should be closing up for the evening.:scratchch


 
Lmao .Do i have to go put my house up for their bail. T you got money on their books.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Lmao .Do i have to go put my house up for their bail. *T you got money on their books*.


 
Okay....I'll take care of that part.  As Long as they're not in there tryna' buy more Hair Products.

Yeah, Charz was pretty wound up & excited.  No telling where they are  Girl, I was thinking the same thing (jail)

*i hope che could use some restraint* _charz sounded like she was ready to get bizee and she wasn't playin' either*_


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....I'll take care of that part. As Long as they're not in there tryna' buy more Hair Products.
> 
> Yeah, Charz was pretty wound up & excited. No telling where they are Girl, I was thinking the same thing (jail)
> 
> *i hope che could use some restraint* _charz sounded like she was ready to get bizee and she wasn't playin' either*_


 
Girl the only kind of hair products they might get in jail is some whiterain conditioner and a small tooth plastic comb. Some ole discontinued suave aloe and lilly. And big bertha to braid their herrrlol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Girl the only kind of hair products they might get in jail is some whiterain conditioner and a small tooth plastic comb. Some ole discontinued suave aloe and lilly. And big bertha to braid their herrrlol.


 
Girl, they'll be in there tryna' add some baby oil or vaseline to it to make a pre-poo! They'll come up wid somethin'.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, they'll be in there tryna' add some baby oil or vaseline to it to make a pre-poo! They'll come up wid somethin'.


 
Homemade dc with the prison peas and mashed potates.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's My Daily Mantra Too.


 




*cough* umm, I must confess that I just sent a PM to purchase two of my staples from the exchange board.  Do I get credit for my honesty?


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 19, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> *cough* umm, I must confess that I just sent a PM to purchase two of my staples from the exchange board.  Do I get credit for my honesty?


 
I thought the the price of the products were pretty cheap, This isn't a no buy, sales or discounts can be taken advantage of. Its up to each person.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm gonna try not to buy anything else for a month, seriously. I mean it this time.*


 
Wasn't this Just Yesterday?? *Bahwaaahaaaa*



Brownie518 said:


> *I must confess that I just sent a PM to purchase two of my staples from the exchange board.  Do I get credit for my honesty?*


 
ErrrUmmm.  Okay.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wasn't this Just Yesterday?? *Bahwaaahaaaa*
> 
> 
> 
> ErrrUmmm. Okay.


 
 Go gadget go.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wasn't this Just Yesterday?? *Bahwaaahaaaa*
> 
> 
> 
> ErrrUmmm. Okay.


 
 Okay, okay!!! 
But, I have been using up a lot of products, thanks to this challenge. So, I won't buy anything new to try for a month, starrrrrtttiiiinnnnnnnggggg...............................................now!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 19, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Okay, okay!!!
> But, I have been using up a lot of products, thanks to this challenge. So, I won't buy anything new to try for a month, starrrrrtttiiiinnnnnnnggggg...............................................now!


 
 Ms brownie we are just teasing and making fun, any progress is better than none. You can do it.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2009)

I haven't been in here in a few days, but I just used up the last of my Alba Botanica Leave In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Okay, okay!!!
> But, I have been using up a lot of products, thanks to this challenge. So, I won't buy anything new to try for a month, starrrrrtttiiiinnnnnnnggggg...............................................now!


 
Girl, I said something Very, Very Similar that's why it's so Funny. I wasn't suppose to by buying A Thing In July AND August.

And Within a Coupla' Days After I said it: I lost My Mind..it wasn't a pretty sight. I freaked out on the Buying. That's why I find it so humorous.  Like You, I Came Humbly into this Thread Right Away And Confessed my Wrongdoing.  And It really Helped.  (I haven't bought anything this past week).

It is a Process. That's for sure. 

But I think, If we Confess it, it Helps us to be Mindful the Next Time.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ms brownie we are just teasing and making fun, any progress is better than none. You can do it.


 
 Yeah, I know. It's all good. I'm trying, though. Shoot, I wanted to get more than I actually did but I stopped myself. I should definitely be okay with all my staples for the next few weeks, some longer. And, I have quite a few more conditioners and stuff to use up.

2 Vatika Frostings (don't know how since I don't use it anymore)
1 CHI Infra Treatment (I'll mix this with other stuff, I guess)
1 Dudley's Hair Repair
1 Roux Mendex (which I like so I will def. repurchase at some point)
1 Aphogee 2 minute
1 Komaza Herbal Tea Rinse 
1 Oyin Honey Hemp
1 Jasmine Shea Butter Rinse
1 Alter Ego Coconut cond.

These I have out where I can see them so I can remember to use them up. 

Anyway, I definitely like the spirit of this Challenge. Everybody's cool and good-natured, the way it should be. Nice


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I said something Very, Very Similar that's why it's so Funny. I wasn't suppose to by buying A Thing In July AND August.
> 
> And Within a Coupla' Days After I said it: I lost My Mind..it wasn't a pretty sight. I freaked out on the Buying. That's why I find it so humorous. Like You, I Came Humbly into this Thread Right Away And Confessed my Wrongdoing. And It really Helped. (I haven't bought anything this past week).
> 
> ...


 
 I know just how you feel. With this Challenge, I can definitely perplexed) last through the end of July without buying anything. I don't know about August, though. Baby steps, you know!  
I'm a shopper by nature but certainly nowhere near as bad as I used to be. I see and I buy.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 19, 2009)

Count me in! I need something to exorcise these PJ demons!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 19, 2009)

Everything Zen said:


> Count me in! I need something to exorcise these PJ demons!!!


 
Got you welcome to the challenge and have fun with it.


----------



## Charz (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol I can't wait to read this whole thread in the morning! Night guys!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 20, 2009)

This morning I finished the last of my Blended Beauty Cleansing Conditioner and I'm about to use the last of my SheaAmla Creme from www.mydelouisenaturals.com. I'll eventually get more of the SheaAmla, but not now. Gotta make ya'll proud. Nothing for the rest of the month.

ETA: I just remembered I used the last of my Redken AntiSnap last week. I will surely be reupping on that, BUT not until this month is done. I love that stuff! Excellent detangler!!
Oh, and I finished a bottle of Garnier Sleek & Shine serum but I already have a backup of that goodness.


----------



## Charz (Jul 20, 2009)

Dude, I finished my jar of AOHC. I really wanna buy some Oyin in bulk! Its killing me!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> This morning I finished the last of my Blended Beauty Cleansing Conditioner and I'm about to use the last of my SheaAmla Creme from www.mydelouisenaturals.com. I'll eventually get more of the SheaAmla, but not now. Gotta make ya'll proud. Nothing for the rest of the month.
> 
> ETA: I just remembered I used the last of my Redken AntiSnap last week. I will surely be reupping on that, BUT not until this month is done. I love that stuff! Excellent detangler!!
> Oh, and I finished a bottle of Garnier Sleek & Shine serum but I already have a backup of that goodness.


 
Good job brownie, just small baby steps, like i said before any progress is an achievment.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Dude, I finished my jar of AOHC. I really wanna buy some Oyin in bulk! Its killing me!


 
Hey charz, good job on the aohc. Was this the first time you've tried oyin? When i used the whipped pudding before i loved it and then not even 2 weeks later it stopped working for me. I think that and the conditoner have protein in it.


----------



## Charz (Jul 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hey charz, good job on the aohc. Was this the first time you've tried oyin? When i used the whipped pudding before i loved it and then not even 2 weeks later it stopped working for me. I think that and the conditoner have protein in it.



Yeah, I have tried it every day since I got it on Saturday but you are right. I need to wait like 2 weeks before I buy it in bulk. I did not like the conditioner either, it made my hair feel like straw, prolly from the aloe vera and glycerine.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi ladies im still here going strong. Trying to stay positive with the challenge. I haven't used up anything else yet, but ill get there. My body product challenge i think im cured from the cravings hopefully. So this is really good for me.


----------



## Kacie (Jul 20, 2009)

Just used up my 2 oz. sample of AO swimmer's con


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 20, 2009)

Kacie said:


> Just used up my 2 oz. sample of AO swimmer's con


 
Go head kacie, keep using them products up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2009)

Kacie said:


> Just used up my 2 oz. sample of AO swimmer's con


 
2 ounces is a Really Nice Size "Sample"  Did you like it?  Is it something you plan to repurchase?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2009)

Geesh! I might as well join this challenge but I can't say that Iwill be buying anything yet. In fact, I used up 4 conditioners all within one week, 2 v05's, 1 David Babaii, and a Nioxin Masque. I had a heavy henna and DC weekend. I will be henna'ing weekly for the next 2-3 weeks as well, then I'll be back in braids. I can't handle my 6 months post hair for too long without braids.

The problem with using stuff up while I'm in braids will take a very long time because I don't use too many products while in braids, so we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Geesh! I might as well join this challenge but I can't say that Iwill be buying anything yet. In fact, I used up 4 conditioners all within one week, 2 v05's, 1 David Babaii, and a Nioxin Masque. I had a heavy henna and DC weekend. I will be henna'ing weekly for the next 2-3 weeks as well, then I'll be back in braids. I can't handle my 6 months post hair for too long without braids.
> 
> The problem with using stuff up while I'm in braids will take a very long time because I don't use too many products while in braids, so we'll see.


 
Yes, Please Join. 

We can at least help you use up your Current Stash as you begin to transition to more Natural Based Products (or whatever your Goal is).  To Help you scale back or whatever you are trying to accomplish.  

I know you want to stick with Mizani & Joico as well as implement Your Natural Based things.

Gotta Warn You......We're all PJ's and sometimes we are not the "Best Influence" at times. 

But Would Love For you to be Part of Our Group.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been awful!! Oh the shame!  Too many sales, so little time.  It's not even all here yet.   I've been avoiding this thread like the plague, even though I'm like the THIRD person on the challenge!!  Thank god everything was on sale. 

So I went through this weekend and pulled to the front everything that was 50% or more used.  I'm such a junkie, and have SO MANY new things to try, that I figured I'll to a use old, use new, until the old is used up.  I wash twice a week, so I'll do a new moisture DC on Wednesday and an old protein DC on Saturday.  Next week I'll switch.  That allows me to use up some of these old products without putting on hold my new ones forever .  And now I'm back on track, but I think I need to do a use 3, buy 1.  I mean, I *really* went overboard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> *I've been awful!! Oh the shame! Too many sales, so little time. It's not even all here yet.  I've been avoiding this thread like the plague, even though I'm like the THIRD person on the challenge!! *Thank god everything was on sale.
> 
> So I went through this weekend and pulled to the front everything that was 50% or more used. I'm such a junkie, and have SO MANY new things to try, that I figured I'll to a use old, use new, until the old is used up. I wash twice a week, so I'll do a new moisture DC on Wednesday and an old protein DC on Saturday. Next week I'll switch. That allows me to use up some of these old products without putting on hold my new ones forever . And now I'm back on track, but I think I need to do a use 3, buy 1. I mean, I *really* went overboard.


 
Thanks For Telling On Yourself! Now, Don't You "FEEL" Alot Better? You have to come into the Thread more, so You can stay on the Right Track.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks For Telling On Yourself! Now, Don't You "FEEL" Alot Better? You have to come into the Thread more, so You can stay on the Right Track.



LOLOLOL!!  Yes, actually I do feel better.   And I should be able to use up 2 or 3 things by the end of the month, so I can't wait to post results about THAT!   No more  for me!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Geesh! I might as well join this challenge but I can't say that Iwill be buying anything yet. In fact, I used up 4 conditioners all within one week, 2 v05's, 1 David Babaii, and a Nioxin Masque. I had a heavy henna and DC weekend. I will be henna'ing weekly for the next 2-3 weeks as well, then I'll be back in braids. I can't handle my 6 months post hair for too long without braids.
> 
> The problem with using stuff up while I'm in braids will take a very long time because I don't use too many products while in braids, so we'll see.


 

Ill put you down aggie

@ronnieaj, ive been wondering when you were coming back, Welcome home lady.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2009)

Ladies Of This Challenge--Personally, You know One thing that Really Helped Me Tremendously?  Is NOT Going in the *"What Did You Buy This Week"* Thread.  

It always seemed when I Stayed Up In There, (which I did) I Always Had the _Urge_ to Buy Something.  Now, I don't go in there as much, and I am Not *"As"* Tempted to Buy.

Don't know if that Makes Sense or Not, But That Particular Thread Was Kinda Like *A Trigger* For Me. 

And I know If I am going to Stick to this thing, I Cannot Go Up In There Alot.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies Of This Challenge--Personally, You know One thing that Really Helped Me Tremendously? Is NOT Going in the *"What Did You Buy This Week"* Thread.
> 
> It always seemed when I Stayed Up In There, (which I did) I Always Had the _Urge_ to Buy Something. Now, I don't go in there as much, and I am Not *"As"* Tempted to Buy.
> 
> ...


 
Really? My trigger is boredom, when im bored i always get the itch to buy something and it doesn't help that i check different sites everyday for sales.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies Of This Challenge--Personally, You know One thing that Really Helped Me Tremendously? Is NOT Going in the *"What Did You Buy This Week"* Thread.
> 
> It always seemed when I Stayed Up In There, (which I did) I Always Had the _Urge_ to Buy Something. Now, I don't go in there as much, and I am Not *"As"* Tempted to Buy.
> 
> ...


I think it is different things for different people.  I actually like going in there and living vicariously through them.  I'm still good with not buying bc picking a cowash condish was a mess tonight.  I actually picked one that I have never used before.



La Colocha said:


> Really? My trigger is boredom, when im bored i always get the itch to buy something and it doesn't help that i check different sites everyday for sales.


My trigger is boredom also.  I'm always on the internet at home.  The tv is background noise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Really? My trigger is boredom, when im bored i always get the itch to buy something and it doesn't help that i check different sites everyday for sales.


 
Yeah, It makes me want to Join in the "FUN"



Shay72 said:


> I think it is different things for different people. I actually like going in there and living vicariously through them. I'm still good with not buying bc picking a cowash condish was a mess tonight. I actually picked one that I have never used before.
> 
> 
> My trigger is boredom also. I'm always on the internet at home. The tv is background noise.


 
And Yes, Alot of it is Boredom too.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies Of This Challenge--Personally, You know One thing that Really Helped Me Tremendously? Is NOT Going in the *"What Did You Buy This Week"* Thread.
> 
> It always seemed when I Stayed Up In There, (which I did) I Always Had the _Urge_ to Buy Something. Now, I don't go in there as much, and I am Not *"As"* Tempted to Buy.
> 
> ...


 
Well, as we all know from my *cough* recent transgressions , I too have been in the "What did you buy this week?" thread and I'm always in there looking around, bein all nosey. I see things folks have gotten and I'm like, "Ooooh, I've always wanted to try that!" or "That sounds soooo good!!!" I guess I didn't even think of that. I'm gonna stay out of there, too! 

But, boredom gets to me a lot, too. I don't stay on the computer too much, but if I get bored, I get right on there and start cruisin' the hair care sites for sales and whatnot.  Gotta stop that, too.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 20, 2009)

by the end of this week i should be finished with my first bottle of kbb hair milk. the problem with that is i have 4 back ups and 3 on the way(it was a sale). i will also be done with my suave tropical coconut conditioner this week too. im almost out of my honey hemp conditioner but im holding on to that last ounce or two. i cant let it go lol.


----------



## Americka (Jul 20, 2009)

I think I'm a cross between Terri and Shay. Some things I see in the "what did you buy this week" thread are so tempting and when I go to the stores I'm seriously considering buying the products. With other products, I simply enjoy other people enjoying them. BTW, I just finished a bottle of VO5. Yay! I've got my staples, now I want to play with them and add things to them like SAAs and other things. In the words of Emeril Lagasse, I just want to kick it up a notch. Ya know?


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 20, 2009)

Americka said:


> I think I'm a cross between Terri and Shay. Some things I see in the "what did you buy this week" thread are so tempting and when I go to the stores I'm seriously considering buying the products. With other products, I simply enjoy other people enjoying them. BTW, I just finished a bottle of VO5. Yay! I've got my staples, now I want to play with them and add things to them like SAAs and other things. In the words of Emeril Lagasse, I just want to kick it up a notch. Ya know?


 
Get it che and americka keep on pushin. I love me some emeril.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Well, as we all know from my *cough* recent transgressions , *I too have been in the "What did you buy this week?" thread and I'm always in there looking around, bein all nosey. I see things folks have gotten and I'm like, "Ooooh, I've always wanted to try that!" or "That sounds soooo good!!!" I guess I didn't even think of that. I'm gonna stay out of there, too!*


 
Brownie!  I'm So Glad You Feel Me.oke:

Me Staying Up In There was Causing Me to Spend More Money.  Now that I don't visit there as much, the "Urge" to Spend isn't _as_ strong. 

I still check in there from time to time, but I'm not "IN THERE" Everytime Someone "Bumps" It --- Like I was Before.erplexed


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes, Please Join.
> 
> We can at least help you use up your Current Stash as you begin to transition to more Natural Based Products (or whatever your Goal is). To Help you scale back or whatever you are trying to accomplish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome and warning Terri. I have been pretty good at not purchasing anything this month - only necessities so far. I have been wanting some stuff like indigo but I thought, "Aggie you're hiding your hair, what you need color for?" So I have been fighting a lot of urges lately. It's a work in progress for me and it's hard.


----------



## Kacie (Jul 21, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> 2 ounces is a Really Nice Size "Sample"  Did you like it?  Is it something you plan to repurchase?



I hate to tell YOU this .  It was soooo good, I'm sorry that I held back by only purchasing the sample.  The consistency was much thinner than HSR, even a tad bit thinner than Camellia, but still rich and creamy.  My rinse out was silky smooth.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 21, 2009)

Kacie said:


> I hate to tell YOU this . It was soooo good, I'm sorry that I held back by only purchasing the sample. The consistency was much thinner than HSR, even a tad bit thinner than Camellia, but still rich and creamy. My rinse out was silky smooth.


 
Uh oh, here we go!!  Gonna get T in trouble!! 

(as I give thought to the product in question  )

No, really, I'm being good. I haven't been on a single site that sells anything related to hair, or body, even.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Finished the V05 and am halfway through Jasmine's Moisture Renewal.  I got another one that I will use up too. I'm sure I will finish both this week or next.  The bottles aren't that big, they are liquidy, and as usual I am heavy handed.


----------



## Charz (Jul 21, 2009)

Finished my Suave Milk and Honey. I will not be repurchasing seeing that it is discontinued!


----------



## Charz (Jul 21, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> 2 ounces is a Really Nice Size "Sample"  Did you like it?  Is it something you plan to repurchase?



Wow I have never tried the conditioner, I have the shampoo tho, its a but stripping.


----------



## Charz (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh and I am def buying some Njoi creation on Etsy when she has her sale!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Oh and I am def buying some Njoi creation on Etsy when she has her sale!


 

Good job charz and shay, oh im so mad at yall lol. Why can't i use njoi creation, i want to try the coconut butter so bad. But i can't. Im still here, getting along.


----------



## UGQueen (Jul 21, 2009)

is it too late to join because i have wayyy to much stuff that needs to goo!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 21, 2009)

UGQueen said:


> is it too late to join because i have wayyy to much stuff that needs to goo!


 
No its not too late the challenge is open until the end of the year. Welcome and i will add your name.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2009)

I decided to break out a pad of paper so I can keep track of the items I have used.  I am up to 6 now ! I still haven't made it to Sally's yet.  I get in my car and it just drives me home.  I think it is trying to tell me something.


----------



## UGQueen (Jul 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> No its not too late the challenge is open until the end of the year. Welcome and i will add your name.


 

thank u !!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I decided to break out a pad of paper so I can keep track of the items I have used. I am up to 6 now ! I still haven't made it to Sally's yet. I get in my car and it just drives me home. I think it is trying to tell me something.


 
So I go to Sally's today and there is no parking. I circled the lot & left.  Again maybe it is a sign.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2009)

I finished Jason's Biotin Condish today.  I really like it but I won't repurchase.  Again I am trying to cut down my cowash condishes.  I can get the same size (16 oz) Mill Creek Biotin for about $1.60 less.  Like I said the smallest thing can get you cut!


----------



## Americka (Jul 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I finished Jason's Biotin Condish today.  I really like it but I won't repurchase.  Again I am trying to cut down my cowash condishes.  I can get the same size (16 oz) Mill Creek Biotin for about $1.60 less.  Like I said the smallest thing can get you cut!




Good job, Shay! I finished a bottle of Pantene today. Another bottle is waiting to be used.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 21, 2009)

somebody help me.
for real, its taking everything in me not to order that madegascar styling cream from darcy botanicals.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I finished Jason's Biotin Condish today. I really like it but I won't repurchase. Again I am trying to cut down my cowash condishes. I can get the same size (16 oz) Mill Creek Biotin for about $1.60 less. Like I said the smallest thing can get you cut!


 
Go shay and amerikca, You ladies are doing so good.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I finished Jason's Biotin Condish today. I really like it but I won't repurchase. Again I am trying to cut down my cowash condishes. I can get the same size (16 oz) *Mill Creek Biotin* for about $1.60 less. Like I said the smallest thing can get you cut!


 
The bolded is on my wish list to order for my B-Day in October. I may have to order it a month early to get it on time. I also need to crack open my Mill Creek Keratin poo and con to see how I like them.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> somebody help me.
> for real, its taking everything in me not to order that madegascar styling cream from darcy botanicals.



*WHYYYYYYYY????*


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> somebody help me.
> for real, its taking everything in me not to order that madegascar styling cream from darcy botanicals.


 
Hey che you've been using up your products, are you doing use 1 buy 1. Or are you trying to stay away from buying products? Because you can buy 1 if you use 1.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> somebody help me.
> for real, its taking everything in me not to order that madegascar styling cream from darcy botanicals.


 
Come on Che, you can resist that crazy urge girl. Just think of how good you'll feel when you've used up something else to make room for other stuff. I am using some stuff up to make room for some Joico products and that is a good feeling for me. I am using up about 8 things and purchasing 1 for every 8 items I use up/give away. Before long, I will feel so much better and have so much space available for other things I need the space for.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 21, 2009)

thanx ladies. well i did just sale about ten products. i didnt use them but they are gone lol. so i guess i can justify purchasing one item.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> thanx ladies. well i did just sale about ten products. i didnt use them but they are gone lol. so i guess i can justify purchasing one item.


 
Que You sold some products and didn't let me know. Ive been waiting forever che whyyyyyyyyyyy *goes to the corner and cries*


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> The bolded is on my wish list to order for my B-Day in October. I may have to order it a month early to get it on time. I also need to crack open my Mill Creek Keratin poo and con to see how I like them.


 
I think I got some of the Mill Creek Biotin at Marshall's not too long ago. I only used it a couple of times. It was good but for some reason I haven't put it into rotation. I'll check and see if I still have it. You are welcome to it if you want to try it out. I'll check when I get off work in the morning and drop you a PM


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I finished Jason's Biotin Condish today. I really like it but I won't repurchase. Again I am trying to cut down my cowash condishes. I can get the same size (16 oz) Mill Creek Biotin for about $1.60 less. Like I said the smallest thing can get you cut!


 
Hi Ladies:

I am at home sick today, so I may Cowash and DC My Hair. 

YES!  I Love Jason Biotin.:blush3:  It's Really Nice.  I don't have the Millcreek Biotin, but I do have the Millcreek Keratin, and I like that really well. May try Millcreek Biotin at some point.

Still haven't used anything up Fully tho'.  I will be using all product that are already Opened.

I may Co-Wash with SE MegaSilk Moisturizing Cond. or Maybe even the Jason's. And DC with an AO or the Healthy Sexy Pumpkin Mask.  Or the Keratase or something.  Maybe the Keratase.  I've only used it once.

Still no "real urge" to purchase anything (yet) So, that's good. I have Soooo Many New Things to Use in My Stash. But I won't open until some of this other stuff is finished up.erplexed


----------



## Charz (Jul 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> I am at home sick today, so I may Cowash and DC My Hair.
> 
> ...



I'm so jealous haha lucky you! Well I hope you enjoy your day off.

BTW I did your method with the henna and I am in love! I want to try straight up henna without the indigo but I am afraid that red will not be flattering on me erplexed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I'm so jealous haha lucky you! Well I hope you enjoy your day off.
> 
> BTW I did your method with the henna and I am in love! I want to try straight up henna without the indigo but I am afraid that red will not be flattering on me erplexed.


 
Girl, You Know You do not want to be home Sickerplexed

You Gotta be prepared for the "Stain" So....How did "Red" did it look before you covered with the Indigo?  

You know it can actually take 1-3 days to darken.  And they say, adding a drop or 2 of Amla will cause the henna to darken too.

Glad Your Results came out well. I am in Love with that Stuff too.  That was an answer to my prayers, and it's Natural.


----------



## Charz (Jul 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Know You do not want to be home Sickerplexed
> 
> You Gotta be prepared for the "Stain" So....How did "Red" did it look before you covered with the Indigo?
> 
> ...



Oh maybe it's because if I am sick I still come to work but when I take sick leave, I am not sick, I just want to have fun!


----------



## Charz (Jul 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Know You do not want to be home Sickerplexed
> 
> You Gotta be prepared for the "Stain" So....How did "Red" did it look before you covered with the Indigo?
> 
> ...



Oh and I applied the Indigo and Henna at the same time. I could always Indigo over it if I don't like it right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Oh maybe it's because if I am sick I still come to work but when I take sick leave, I am not sick, I just want to have fun!


 
I went yesterday, but left 1/2 day and came home and crashed.  That's why I wasn't on much last night.erplexed



Charzboss said:


> Oh and I applied the Indigo and Henna at the same time. I could always Indigo over it if I don't like it right?


 
Yeah.  That's how you get the Blackest-Black, by doing a 2-Step Process.  Henna 1st, then cover with Indigo.  So, next time, just do the Henna and See how you like Da' Red and if it's too Red, you can Always Cover it up with the Indigo.  You should do it over the weekend, so you can let the Red fully settle, before you determine whether it's too Red or Not.


----------



## Charz (Jul 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I went yesterday, but left 1/2 day and came home and crashed.  That's why I wasn't on much last night.erplexed
> 
> I hope you feel better. Drink plenty of fruit juices and stay in bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> IDareT'sHair said:
> 
> 
> > I went yesterday, but left 1/2 day and came home and crashed. That's why I wasn't on much last night.erplexed
> ...


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2009)

Okay, I still need to go back and get caught up in this thread but I'm too lazy to do all that readin! 

Just checkin in to say that I used up THREE more products: Aquage Healing Conditioner, Kenra Platinum Shampoo and AO HSR


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> I am at home sick today, so I may Cowash and DC My Hair.
> 
> ...


 
Hey t, i hope you feel better soon,  get you some green tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hey t, i hope you feel better soon, *get you some green tea*.


 
That Sounds Like a Great Idea.  I May Have Some.  Lemme Go Look.  Thanks La! (I Feel Really Crappy)


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Sounds Like a Great Idea. I May Have Some. Lemme Go Look. Thanks La! (I Feel Really Crappy)


 
Im sorry, do you have a summer cold? Those are the worst, green tea and theraflu(its nasty but it works). If you keep liquor in the house put a shot of dark liquor in your tea. You'll sleep but it helps.


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 22, 2009)

i've used up a few items:
my karess krafters herbal hairdressing
1 qhemet cocoa tree detangler
2 kbb hair milks
njoi botanical oil
njoi creations coconut hair cream
my last kbb luscious hair mask


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Okay, I still need to go back and get caught up in this thread but I'm too lazy to do all that readin!
> 
> Just checkin in to say that I used up THREE more products: Aquage Healing Conditioner, Kenra Platinum Shampoo and AO HSR


 
Yay tiffers keep up the good work.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

redecouverte said:


> i've used up a few items:
> my karess krafters herbal hairdressing
> 1 qhemet cocoa tree detangler
> 2 kbb hair milks
> ...


 
Hi redecouverte great job, You ladies are doing so good.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi ladies.  
You all are doing awesome.  

It seems like I'm stuck with a bunch of half full bottles.  The product just seems to reappear.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Hi ladies.
> You all are doing awesome.
> 
> It seems like I'm stuck with a bunch of half full bottles. The product just seems to reappear.


 
I truly feel your pain. I told yall a little man was sneaking in my house while i was sleep refilling the products.lolBut the one good thing about it is that i now know that i don't need alot of duplicates, I just need one back up for each product. I usually by 3 or 4 of the same thing at a time but i realized i don't need that many. 2 is more than enough for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I truly feel your pain. *I told yall a little man was sneaking in my house while i was sleep refilling the products*.lolBut the one good thing about it is that i now know that i don't need alot of duplicates, I just need one back up for each product. I usually by 3 or 4 of the same thing at a time but i realized i don't need that many. 2 is more than enough for me.


 
Me Too!  But, I did manage to finally use up One of my PorosityControl's.  I kinda/sorta feel like I am making progress.

I think One Great thing this Challenge has done.........was Reassure the _Inner PJ_ in Me, that I Do Not *NEED* Any New Products.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too! But, I did manage to finally use up One of my PorosityControl's. I kinda/sorta feel like I am making progress.
> 
> I think One Great thing this Challenge has done.........was Reassure the _Inner PJ_ in Me, that I Do Not *NEED* Any New Products.


 
Whoo hoo, go ahead t, Slowly but surely, we will reach our goals. Keep on going girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll Re-Do My Hair again sometime over the weekend, possibly Sunday and will continue to use all the things that are open.  

I think my Challenge is sorta two-fold:  Not only Not to Purchase any new ones/But also Not to Open any New Ones until I use some of them up.

I Normally only do it Once a Week (Fridays).  I Try Not to do too much manipulation if I can help it.

So, that is probably why it seems like it is taking me 4-eva to use up stuff.erplexed


----------



## Charz (Jul 22, 2009)

OT: Guys my hair feels so soft, I didn't even cowash last night or use AOHC as a leave in last night or today. Could it be the henna? My hair has never been this soft without being remoisturized. Oh wait I did do like 3 spritzes of the juices and berries but not really enough to get my whole head, I just like the smell .


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll Re-Do My Hair again sometime over the weekend, possibly Sunday and will continue to use all the things that are open.
> 
> I think my Challenge is sorta two-fold: Not only Not to Purchase any new ones/But also Not to Open any New Ones until I use some of them up.
> 
> ...


 
I know just do your regular routine and you'll make progress, When i first started this i was using products everyday.Now im back to every other day or every 2 days. I don't have to use products on my hair everyday if my hair is already moisturized. If my hair feels dry then i will use products but im just going to take my time.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> OT: Guys my hair feels so soft, I didn't even cowash last night or use AOHC as a leave in last night or today. Could it be the henna? My hair has never been this soft without being remoisturized. Oh wait I did do like 3 spritzes of the juices and berries but not really enough to get my whole head, I just like the smell .


 
I wonder if henna helps retain moisture. What did you use after you henna'd?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> OT: Guys my hair feels so soft, I didn't even cowash last night or use AOHC as a leave in last night or today. Could it be the henna? My hair has never been this soft without being remoisturized. Oh wait I did do like 3 spritzes of the juices and berries but not really enough to get my whole head, I just like the smell .


 
You Have Probably Just Entered *The Hair Zone* That Place of a Perfect Balance of Protein & Moisture.  

Enjoy:  And Keep Those Levels Up.


----------



## Charz (Jul 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I wonder if henna helps retain moisture. What did you use after you henna'd?



I used some Suave Milk and Honey to wash it out. Then I sat under the steamer with Shescentit Orange and Olive Conditioner. Then I hopped back into the shower and cowashed my hair with Aubrey Organics Blue Camomile Conditioner that I got from my PJ Angel.

Then I put some Oyin Whipped Pudding and AOHC on my hair as a leave in and used some Burnt Sugar on my edges...and that was Monday. I rinsed my hair Monday night and put some more leavin, but thats all. I usually remoisurize ever day and night....wow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I wonder if henna helps retain moisture. What did you use after you henna'd?


 
The Overall Quality of My Hair has Improved 200% Since Introducing Henna into My Regimen.


----------



## Charz (Jul 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Have Probably Just Entered *The Hair Zone* That Place of a Perfect Balance of Protein & Moisture.
> 
> Enjoy:  And Keep Those Levels Up.




Hopefully, haha. I think that parts of my hair are rougher then others naturally but overall my hair feels pretty soft. Maybe my hair doesn't like protein, cuz I havn't had many broken hairs and my hair has felt more soft since I henned first last Monday. I thought henna acts like a protein so I didn't use any products with proteins in them. Hmmmmm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Hopefully, haha. I think that parts of my hair are rougher then others naturally but overall my hair feels pretty soft. Maybe my hair doesn't like protein, cuz I havn't had many broken hairs and my hair has felt more soft since I henned first last Monday. I thought henna acts like a protein so I didn't use any products with proteins in them. Hmmmmm.


 
Henna's Great.:blush3:  My Hair is Much Stronger, Shinier and Healthier. 

Just watch Your Hair Steadily Improve the More You Use it.  (Just don't Overdo it)


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Overall Quality of My Hair has Improved 200% Since Introducing Henna into My Regimen.



Do you also use Indigo?  I am really intimidated by the Henna/Indigo thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Do you also use Indigo? I am really intimidated by the Henna/Indigo thing.


 
Yeah.  I Do The 2 Step Process because I have alot of Grey Hair  So, I Henna First and then Apply the Indigo.  Girl, it is SO EASY!  Nothing to Fear.  Plus, it's Natural.  You can't go wrong.  You just got to really wash it out well and Condition, condition, condition. (Which it seems you like doing anyway)

It's Great.  My Hair Has Super Shine. It's Da' Bomb.  I could never get those results with Bottled Color.  And it Lasts and lasts and lasts.

I used Body Art Quality Henna because I am Relaxed.  It's the Best Natural Remedy I've Done for the Overall Quality of My Hair.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Que You sold some products and didn't let me know. Ive been waiting forever che whyyyyyyyyyyy *goes to the corner and cries*


 hahahaha i have a ton of products that im thinking about letting go. let me make a list and i will pm you if you are interested.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hahahaha i have a ton of products that im thinking about letting go. let me make a list and i will pm you if you are interested.


 
You know i am. But i can only get 1 thing. Its better than nothing. But wait it would be a sale though.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Hi ladies.
> You all are doing awesome.
> 
> It seems like I'm stuck with a bunch of half full bottles. The product just seems to reappear.


I know just when I think I'm finished with a product and I go to recycle it there's more in there .



La Colocha said:


> I truly feel your pain. I told yall a little man was sneaking in my house while i was sleep refilling the products.lolBut the one good thing about it is that i now know that i don't need alot of duplicates, I just need one back up for each product. I usually by 3 or 4 of the same thing at a time but i realized i don't need that many. 2 is more than enough for me.



I went to look for some coconut milk this morning because I was thinking of cowashing with it and I looked at my stash and I was like what the hail???? When did I get all this? It is ridiculous how much stuff I have . I need to cut out all the duplicates too.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too! But, I did manage to finally use up One of my PorosityControl's. I kinda/sorta feel like I am making progress.
> 
> I think One Great thing this Challenge has done.........was Reassure the _Inner PJ_ in Me, that I Do Not *NEED* Any New Products.


I don't either except that new poo bar from Hairveda.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 22, 2009)

Shay you are wrong for mentioning that poo bar.  I am not a fan of shampoo, but something tells me that the poo bar from Hairveda will be awesome.  Can we get a pass for that.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.  I Do The 2 Step Process because I have alot of Grey Hair  So, I Henna First and then Apply the Indigo.  Girl, it is SO EASY!  Nothing to Fear.  Plus, it's Natural.  You can't go wrong.  You just got to really wash it out well and Condition, condition, condition. (Which it seems you like doing anyway)
> 
> It's Great.  My Hair Has Super Shine. It's Da' Bomb.  I could never get those results with Bottled Color.  And it Lasts and lasts and lasts.
> 
> I used Body Art Quality Henna because I am Relaxed.  It's the Best Natural Remedy I've Done for the Overall Quality of My Hair.



I think I'll give it a try in August. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I know just when I think I'm finished with a product and I go to recycle it there's more in there .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I know, as long as its taking me to use up 1 product i don't need 5 more of the same, But your more heavy handed than me.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Shay you are wrong for mentioning that poo bar. I am not a fan of shampoo, but something tells me that the poo bar from Hairveda will be awesome. *Can we get a pass for that*.


 
Chere you don't need a pass, its use 1 buy 1. And by the time its released there will probably be another monthly sale.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2009)

ok i just bought a jar of darcy's botanicals madegascar vanilla styling cream.

and some jasmines body stuff(but that dont count lol).


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 22, 2009)

This afternoon, I used up a jar of Sitrinillah that I had. And also a jar of Hairveda Whipped Clouds. I have another one of those, though. I'm going to cowash again on Friday so I will use my Lustrasilk Shea Butter cholesterol mixed with the Aloe Vera and get those out of the way. 

BTW, I love this challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> *This afternoon, I used up a jar of Sitrinillah that I had.* And also a jar of Hairveda Whipped Clouds. I have another one of those, though. I'm going to cowash again on Friday so I will use my Lustrasilk Shea Butter cholesterol mixed with the Aloe Vera and get those out of the way.
> 
> BTW, I love this challenge.


 
Brownie:  Will You Repurchase the Sitrinillah?

I Love this Challenge too.  It's a Constant Reminder that I don't need to buy anything.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> This afternoon, I used up a jar of Sitrinillah that I had. And also a jar of Hairveda Whipped Clouds. I have another one of those, though. I'm going to cowash again on Friday so I will use my Lustrasilk Shea Butter cholesterol mixed with the Aloe Vera and get those out of the way.
> 
> BTW, I love this challenge.


 
Good job brownie, im almost at the bottom of my jar too. But i have 2 more to go. And i have a half bottle of moist 24/7 but im not repuchasing, not because i don't like it but i like the sitrinillah for my co-wash and dc so i don't need both. Im glad that you like the challenge all of you make it what it is.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ya'll don't even want to know how much Sitrinillah & Moist 24/7 I have .


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Ya'll don't even want to know how much Sitrinillah & Moist 24/7 I have .



Doesn't it have a small shelf life?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Doesn't it have a small shelf life?


 
On the website it states the Moist 24/7 gallons are good for a year.  The website doesn't say anything specifically about the pail of Sitrinillah.  I will check my pail once I get from under the steamer. I've had my 10 lb pail for about 5 months and it is still good.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie:  Will You Repurchase the Sitrinillah?
> 
> I Love this Challenge too.  It's a Constant Reminder that I don't need to buy anything.



Actually, I do plan to repurchase the Sitrinillah. Like La, I really like this for cowashes and deep conditioning, and I also use it as a prepoo. When it first came out, it was just okay for me but now I love how it works on my hair. It's moisturizing and detangling.  Next sale, I will definitely get more. Hmmm, is that Moisture Madness bidness still going on over there at Hairveda?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Ya'll don't even want to know how much Sitrinillah & Moist 24/7 I have .


 
ErrUmm....Actually I would 



Brownie518 said:


> Actually, I do plan to repurchase the Sitrinillah. Like La, I really like this for cowashes and deep conditioning, and I also use it as a prepoo. When it first came out, it was just okay for me but now I love how it works on my hair. It's moisturizing and detangling.  Next sale, I will definitely get more. *Hmmm, is that Moisture Madness bidness still going on over there at Hairveda?*


 
Ump. Ump. Ump.  I Have some Unused in the Fridge.  As Soon As I Use Up A Conditioner, Imma Break Out the Sitrinillah!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ump. Ump. Ump.  I Have some Unused in the Fridge.  As Soon As I Use Up A Conditioner, Imma Break Out the Sitrinillah!



 Let us know how you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Let us know how you like it.


 
I Love the Way It Smells.  And I have the 16 oz one too! 

 Can't wait to Steam Wid' It!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2009)

ok im a bad gurl. i just order from afroveda too. i ended up with the hair butter sample set and the ashlii deep conditioner. i cant wait till it gets here. but i got 20% off so thats a sale.

anyway im threw ordering crap.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Actually, I do plan to repurchase the Sitrinillah. Like La, I really like this for cowashes and deep conditioning, and I also use it as a prepoo. When it first came out, it was just okay for me but now I love how it works on my hair. It's moisturizing and detangling.  Next sale, I will definitely get more. Hmmm, is that Moisture Madness bidness still going on over there at Hairveda?


 
I keep mine in the fridge i think that keeps it fresh and extends the shelf life, i only take it out to use it. I just set it out a couple of hours before. The sale is still going on, i already got mine at the beginning of the month. It ends at the end of the month.

@shay- i know how much you got, you are the queen *bows to the floor*lol


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ok im a bad gurl. i just order from afroveda too. i ended up with the hair butter sample set and the ashlii deep conditioner. i cant wait till it gets here. but i got 20% off so thats a sale.
> 
> anyway im threw ordering crap.


 
Did you scratch the itch che? It is a sale so i can't blame you.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> On the website it states the Moist 24/7 gallons are good for a year. The website doesn't say anything specifically about the pail of Sitrinillah. I will check my pail once I get from under the steamer. I've had my 10 lb pail for about 5 months and it is still good.


 
The pail doesn't say but the ingredients are very similar to Moist 24/7 so I'm good.  Looks, feels, and smells the same as the day I got it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ErrUmm....Actually I would


 


La Colocha said:


> @shay- i know how much you got, you are the queen *bows to the floor*lol


 
Oh yeah I forgot I posted pics on LHCF, on my fotki, and I've told on myself several times even in this thread .


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot I posted pics on LHCF, on my fotki, and I've told on myself several times even in this thread .


 

When i first say your stash i was like. Now i understand why you have so much, its some good stuff.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 22, 2009)

It looks like the site says 1 year for both bulk products. Dang, that's a big pail!!! 

I got some Afroveda SheaAmla butter from the exchange board (another place I need to avoid!!!) and so far I like it. It makes my hair very soft and its moisturizing. I think it will be excellent for keeping my troublesome nape area in good condition. Oh, and the Afroveda 20% off is until the 31st!!! I would like to try the Hibiscus oil and that one for men with the black castor oil in it. And the cocolatte.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> When i first say your stash i was like. Now i understand why you have so much, its some good stuff.


 

I am so happy that Hairveda was the first thing I ever tried when I joined this board .


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 22, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> It looks like the site says 1 year for both bulk products. Dang, that's a big pail!!!
> 
> I got some Afroveda SheaAmla butter from the exchange board (another place I need to avoid!!!) and so far I like it. It makes my hair very soft and its moisturizing. I think it will be excellent for keeping my troublesome nape area in good condition. Oh, and the Afroveda 20% off is until the 31st!!! I would like to try the Hibiscus oil and that one for men with the black castor oil in it. And the cocolatte.


 
I saw that one for men. I think you will like the hibiscus oil, it smell so good to me. I can't speak on the other stuff now because when i used it before it was different ingredients, she has added some things to her products. But good customer service, she is really nice, talks to you like she knows you, very personable(sp).


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> It looks like the site says 1 year for both bulk products. Dang, that's a big pail!!!
> 
> I got some Afroveda SheaAmla butter from the exchange board (another place I need to avoid!!!) and so far I like it. It makes my hair very soft and its moisturizing. I think it will be excellent for keeping my troublesome nape area in good condition. Oh, and the Afroveda 20% off is until the 31st!!! I would like to try the Hibiscus oil and that one for men with the black castor oil in it. And the cocolatte.


 
I have the Hibiscus oil and I like it.  I ordered a lot of Afroveda a while back.  I haven't really had a chance to try it all out...we know why . I'm working on it though.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I saw that one for men. I think you will like the hibiscus oil, it smell so good to me. I can't speak on the other stuff now because when i used it before it was different ingredients, she has added some things to her products. But good customer service, she is really nice, talks to you like she knows you, very personable(sp).



 The ingredients in the men's oil sound good, though! hehe
But I will definitely be ordering the hibiscus oil and the cocolatte. I'll wait until the 31st. Get that 20%! :scratchch I vaguely remember saying I was not going to buy anything until the end of the month. So, the 31st is the end  I've used up a few things and I'll be using up a lot more by then. I'll be due for something.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2009)

Finished a can of coconut milk.  Got back ups.  Finished Jasmine's Moisture Renewal--Passionfruit & Guava.  I do have another one in Butter Cream.  I will not repurchase the Moisture Renewal.  It's thin.  If you haven't noticed that is one thing that will get you quickly crossed off my list.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Finished a can of coconut milk. Got back ups. Finished Jasmine's Moisture Renewal--Passionfruit & Guava. I do have another one in Butter Cream. I will not repurchase the Moisture Renewal. It's thin. If you haven't noticed that is one thing that will get you quickly crossed off my list.


 
Good job shay, I still have not finish another product but they are slowly moving down. Maybe you could add the moistue renewal to another condioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2009)

I just cowashed my ayurveda rinse with the remainder of some v05 moisture milks conditioner, so one more item used up. I have some brahmi powder that's almost finished and I am sure I will use that up on Sunday in my henna mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> :scratchch I *vaguely* *remember* saying I was not going to buy anything until the end of the month. So, the 31st is the end  I've used up a few things and I'll be using up a lot more by then. I'll be due for something.


 
Wait a Minute Ya'll One Second....Hold Up:

Did She Just Say: *Vaguely Remember* Oh No She Didn't?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 23, 2009)

Guess what!!! I finished something!:woohoo2:  I finished my Kimble Hair Care Systems Silk Treatment Leave-in conditioner (great googly moogly that's a long name!)  I'm also trying to stop making all of my own stuff until I use up some of what I've already got.  I've got the 50% or less full conditioners ready to be used next!  Finally, I can add *ONE* to my list.


----------



## Charz (Jul 23, 2009)

Shescentit has my favorite conditioners of hers marked down and free shipping so I got

2x 16 oz Banana Brulee
1x 16 oz Grapefruit Conditioner.

I know, I'm bad, but I got paid on Tuesday.....


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I just cowashed my ayurveda rinse with the remainder of some v05 moisture milks conditioner, so one more item used up. I have some brahmi powder that's almost finished and I am sure I will use that up on Sunday in my henna mix.


 

Good job aggie and ronnieaj you ladies are doing so well, keep up the good work. We are here for each other and we can do this.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Shescentit has my favorite conditioners of hers marked down and free shipping so I got
> 
> 2x 16 oz Banana Brulee
> 1x 16 oz Grapefruit Conditioner.
> ...


 
I thought she was closed, She snuck back open on me. Thats a good deal charz.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 23, 2009)

tomorrow will be the last of my paul mitchell the detaingler. i used it today for the first time on my natural hair(used most of the bottle on my relaxed hair) and my fingers slid through my hair like a dream. this weekend i will go to sallys and get the big generic version of it.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> tomorrow will be the last of my paul mitchell the detaingler. i used it today for the first time on my natural hair(used most of the bottle on my relaxed hair) and my fingers slid through my hair like a dream. this weekend i will go to sallys and get the big generic version of it.


 
Doing good che, keep it up.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wait a Minute Ya'll One Second....Hold Up:
> 
> Did She Just Say: *Vaguely Remember* Oh No She Didn't?



 What?? What's so funny? 






 An*ybody know when that shescentit sale ends?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> What?? What's so funny?
> 
> An*ybody know when that shescentit sale ends?*


 
Girl............You know I'm Keeping My :eye: On You

_*where's Charz? she's the queen of sales....she would definitely know*_


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good job shay, I still have not finish another product but they are slowly moving down. Maybe you could add the moistue renewal to another condioner.


 
Using it as body wash.  I believe that was one of your suggestions for using up products earlier in the thread.  The best idea ever !


----------



## Charz (Jul 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl............You know I'm Keeping My :eye: On You
> 
> _*where's Charz? she's the queen of sales....she would definitely know*_




I'm not sure, she has stuff like this every week kinda like KBB, she should have a 25% sale the next holiday, prolly Labor Day!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2009)

Ooops I forgot to post that I DC'ed with the last drop of one bottle of the Joico Color Endure Conditioners I had but I have a backup that I haven't opened up yet, but I'll be popping that cap soon. I had gotten them on sale at a BSS here in the Bahamas a few months ago.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm bout to cowash in 15 minutes and still don't know what I will use.  I've got too many choices.  I'm thinking of HE Totally Twisted cuz ya'll know I'm try to narrow down my cowash condishes.  I'm comparing it with Shikai Everyday Condish.  I want to see which one enhance my waves (I'm texlaxed) more.  Was it Monday?  I can't remember but I don't know if it was combo of doing a tea rinse (brahmi, bhringraj, hisbiscus & amla mix) and following up with a Shikai cowash which has amla in it but my waves were so defined.  I was amazed my hair could do that.  

I am really struggling ya'll on making a decision about my hair.  I blame Muffin and her thread "Are You A Natural At Heart" for really finally pulling out me of something that I have been secretly thinking about...possibly going natural.  It's such an emotional decision. Also with my b-day coming up I always reexamine my life and look and see if I am where I want to be etc.  I think that is contributing to it also.  IDK....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I'm not sure, she has stuff like this every week kinda like KBB, she should have a 25% sale the next holiday, prolly Labor Day!


 
'Da Queen Of Sales!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2009)

Char--I see you are liking the Burnt Sugar Pomade.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ooops I forgot to post that I DC'ed with the last drop of one bottle of the Joico Color Endure Conditioners I had but I have a backup that I haven't opened up yet, but I'll be popping that cap soon. I had gotten them on sale at a BSS here in the Bahamas a few months ago.


 


Shay72 said:


> I'm bout to cowash in 15 minutes and still don't know what I will use. I've got too many choices. I'm thinking of HE Totally Twisted cuz ya'll know I'm try to narrow down my cowash condishes. I'm comparing it with Shikai Everyday Condish. I want to see which one enhance my waves (I'm texlaxed) more. Was it Monday? I can't remember but I don't know if it was combo of doing a tea rinse (brahmi, bhringraj, hisbiscus & amla mix) and following up with a Shikai cowash which has amla in it but my waves were so defined. I was amazed my hair could do that.
> 
> I am really struggling ya'll on making a decision about my hair. I blame Muffin and her thread "Are You A Natural At Heart" for really finally pulling out me of something that I have been secretly thinking about...possibly going natural. It's such an emotional decision. Also with my b-day coming up I always reexamine my life and look and see if I am where I want to be etc. I think that is contributing to it also. IDK....


 
Omg i learned how to multi qoute *clicks heels*. Good job aggie and shay pick something you haven't used in a minute maybe moist 24 or moist pro. And as far as going natural you will feel in your heart what you would like to do. Take it slow and one step at a time. I think every woman should experience their natural hair even if its only for a minute. It is emotional but there is also something about it that makes you feel free. No matter what you choose you will still be shay and that is what matters.


----------



## Charz (Jul 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Char--I see you are liking the Burnt Sugar Pomade.




Heck yeah! Thanks for your review of it, thats how I made my decision!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Heck yeah! Thanks for your review of it, thats how I made my decision!


 
I'm really funny about giving reviews because I worry if they are not helpful.  So happy to hear that it was.  I will reciprocate and say your info about Qhemet was helpful.  I'm loving the olive & heavy cream, honey hydrating balm, and amla nourishing pomade.  I really, really,really like the honey hydrating balm.

The HE Totally Twisted was aiight.  This was my 2nd time using it. I am finding more & more that my hair responds better to natural products.  Their are some exceptions but most times I find this to be true.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 23, 2009)

Charz, you have me itching for Shescentit.  I saw earlier this week she had a few new scents for Banana Brulee.


----------



## Charz (Jul 23, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Charz, you have me itching for Shescentit.  I saw earlier this week she had a few new scents for Banana Brulee.



I know girl, I got the Banana Split and Black Coconut. I love that her conditioners are thick and smooth. Get it!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I know girl, I got the Banana Split and Black Coconut. I love that her conditioners are thick and smooth. Get it!


 
Imma need ya'll to get outta here.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Imma need ya'll to get outta here.


 
................


----------



## chebaby (Jul 23, 2009)

i have started back pre pooing with my amla oil. i am really loving it. i pre pood with it earlier today for 2 hours with a plastic cap and my hair loves it. my bottle is about 60% full so maybe by the begining of next month i will be through with it. i dont know if i will repurchase because the indian store is like an hour away. but for now i love it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 24, 2009)

Just finished a bottle of Aveda Nourishing Concentrate. I'm going to wash in the morning and just happened to see it sitting there. I think I have one more open bottle somewhere around here. I'm also going to finish a bottle of Henna Queen Garlic Rinse. I have one more, though. 

I might have to get a Fortifying conditioner and a Tea Tree and Grapefruit from shescentit, though. Sales don't count, correct?


----------



## Charz (Jul 24, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Just finished a bottle of Aveda Nourishing Concentrate. I'm going to wash in the morning and just happened to see it sitting there. I think I have one more open bottle somewhere around here. I'm also going to finish a bottle of Henna Queen Garlic Rinse. I have one more, though.
> 
> I might have to get a Fortifying conditioner and a Tea Tree and Grapefruit from shescentit, though. Sales don't count, correct?



FYI Both of those are protein.


----------



## iNicola (Jul 24, 2009)

Checking in. I've been good. I bought the Aussie 3 minute miracle in place of my CON but other than that no buying. I've used up a couple bottles of VO5s.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 24, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Just finished a bottle of Aveda Nourishing Concentrate. I'm going to wash in the morning and just happened to see it sitting there. I think I have one more open bottle somewhere around here. I'm also going to finish a bottle of Henna Queen Garlic Rinse. I have one more, though.
> 
> I might have to get a Fortifying conditioner and a Tea Tree and Grapefruit from shescentit, though. Sales don't count, correct?


 


iNicola said:


> Checking in. I've been good. I bought the Aussie 3 minute miracle in place of my CON but other than that no buying. I've used up a couple bottles of VO5s.


 
Good job ms brownie, no sales don't count. And hi iNicola keep up the good work.


----------



## Charz (Jul 24, 2009)

I love thick conditioners, I want some Afroveda before the sale ends. Which ones are the thickest, and what do they smell like?

I think that I can honestly say I am done buying moisturizers and shampoos. But I think that I will always been in the market for trying a new conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2009)

Update:

Used up a small bottle of Beyond The Zone Clear Shine.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> FYI Both of those are protein.



 I know. I like both of them. My hair likes protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi My Peeps !  Happy Weekend.

I am about to use up a coupla' of things this weekend when I do my Hair. Unfortunately or Fortunately Depending on How You Choose to Look at it,  I already have their replacements on stand-by.

Still, No Need to Go Out and Buy.  So, I guess that's a _Good Thing_.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 24, 2009)

finished my paul mitchell the detaingler. that stuff makes my hair feel like butter. im gonna get the generic one because you get more for less and i think it will be great to use with my denman brush.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 24, 2009)

I was planning to buy myself the Paul Mitchell Ion Express Flat Iron for my bday and Folica is OOS.  Amazon carries it but it ships from someone else. I really don't like that so I guess I am waiting.

Went to Sally's and only came out with tools & accessories.  Still acted like a straight up PJ...just piling stuff in the basket without a care about cost.  I almost bought an apron but I figured I would be too hot in it.  

Char--So far I have only tried the Ashlii something something from Afroveda and it smelled so freaking good.  Not thick enough for me so I won't repurchase.  It was moisturizing.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2009)

I just mixed up some henna to put on my hair tomorrow and used up a leftover box of amla powder in it. I am torn as to when I will apply it to my hair, whether tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 24, 2009)

chebaby said:


> finished my paul mitchell the detaingler. that stuff makes my hair feel like butter. im gonna get the generic one because you get more for less and i think it will be great to use with my denman brush.


 


Aggie said:


> I just mixed up some henna to put on my hair tomorrow and used up a leftover box of amla powder in it. I am torn as to when I will apply it to my hair, whether tonight or tomorrow morning.


 

Good job ladies, i still haven't used up anything else so far, but im taking one day at a time.

Shay you went up in sally's and got crunk, i bet they were looking like. Ha.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good job ladies, i still haven't used up anything else so far, but im taking one day at a time.
> 
> Shay you went up in sally's and got crunk, i bet they were looking like. Ha.


 
Yep ! I would've have spent more if they carried  the Paul Mitchell flat iron.  I knew they wouldn't but it was worth checking just in case.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 24, 2009)

if i find an indian store tomorrow i will buy some amla powder and thats it. trying to learn how to make amla oil without a bunch of fuss.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 24, 2009)

chebaby said:


> if i find an indian store tomorrow i will buy some amla powder and thats it. trying to learn how to make amla oil without a bunch of fuss.


 
I know some ladies on here make their own amla oil. You could maybe start a thread and ask for some recipes and tips.


----------



## Charz (Jul 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> if i find an indian store tomorrow i will buy some amla powder and thats it. trying to learn how to make amla oil without a bunch of fuss.



There is one near the Walmart in Landover Hills off 450.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2009)

I used up another bottle - Suave Naturals Ocean Breeze conditioner to cowash my henna out of my hair. I also used up 3 sample packs of conditioners - SE Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner, SE MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment, and BTZ Last Call Hair Masque. These were just okay for me, I will not be repurchasing. I finished off with an almost empty bottle of UBH Deep Conditioner as well this weekend.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 25, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I used up another bottle - Suave Naturals Ocean Breeze conditioner to cowash my henna out of my hair. I also used up 3 sample packs of conditioners - SE Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner, SE MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment, and BTZ Last Call Hair Masque. These were just okay for me, I will not be repurchasing. I finished off with an almost empty bottle of UBH Deep Conditioner as well this weekend.


 

Yay, Go ms aggie, you are doing a wonderful job. You ladies insprire me to keep going. I still haven't used anything up but that's the story of my life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2009)

Me Either. 

Although, I did use up a Bottle of PC and a small K-Pak 1.7 ounces. (I have Replacements on Hand for Both).  Both are "staples" 

I will be co-washing again tomorrow, so that will keep me moving in the right direction.

So Far, I Have Been Very Pleased with this Challenge.  It is keeping me Focused.

And Truthfully, I am glad this challenge is lasting until the end of the year.  If I keep going this way, I will be very, very, pleased with my progress. And I can start 2010 a little "wiser." 

Especially when it comes to purchasing Loads of Unnecessary Products, Jumping on various Bandwagons and Not Really Giving My Hair the Opportunity to really get to know/adjust to a particular product.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Either.
> 
> Although, I did use up a Bottle of PC and a small K-Pak 1.7 ounces. (I have Replacements on Hand for Both). Both are "staples"
> 
> ...


 
Thank you t this is a good post because i feel the same way. My pjism has calmed down a whole lot. To the point where im not really into products like i used to be. I love hair stuff but its not like before where i have to have something. I am very content with the things i have now and not really looking for anything new. Its saving me alot of money, and if this challenge keeps going well and its helping others, I will definatly do a 2010 challenge.


----------



## Charz (Jul 25, 2009)

I used up one of my CV Neem and Tea Tree soaps


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2009)

So I figured out that I think it is the tea rinses that has the waves popping.  I still plan to keep the Shikai and finish HE Totally Twisted and not repurchase.  Shikai is the winner ultimately because it is natural & organic.  TT must have figured it out because getting it out the bottle was ridiculous last night.

La Colocha--Yeah, um since I have so many products I know I will still be getting rid of stuff come 2010.


----------



## Charz (Jul 25, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> So I figured out that I think it is the tea rinses that has the waves popping.  I still plan to keep the Shikai and finish HE Totally Twisted and not repurchase.  Shikai is the winner ultimately because it is natural & organic.  TT must have figured it out because getting it out the bottle was ridiculous last night.
> 
> La Colocha--Yeah, um since I have so many products I know I will still be getting rid of stuff come 2010.



Can you give me a review of the Afroveda you got?


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 25, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I used up one of my CV Neem and Tea Tree soaps


 
Another one down for charz, gone girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2009)

I am Actually looking forward to my Wash-Day tomorrow.  I don't know if I'll use up anything completely per se, but at least I will be one step closer. 

My appetite has been truly curbed..........  The is the end of my Second Full Week of No Unnecessary, Out of Control, Over Spending.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am Actually looking forward to my Wash-Day tomorrow. I don't know if I'll use up anything completely per se, but at least I will be one step closer.
> 
> My appetite has been truly curbed.......... The is the end of my Second Full Week of No Unnecessary, Out of Control, Over Spending.


 

I won't use up anything either but its coming, im using my sitrinillah tonight and i can see through the bottom of the jar. But there is some left on the sides, can't cheat right gotta get all of it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I won't use up anything either but its coming, im using my sitrinillah tonight and i can see through the bottom of the jar. But there is some left on the sides, can't cheat right *gotta get all of it out.*


 
Girl, I am Cleaning Out Errrrthang! 

_*that's why i started that thread about getting all my ao out of the bottle....eeerrthang is getting cleaned out, rinsed out, scraped out etc....too much $ spent to waste.*_


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 25, 2009)

Didn't use anything up, but coming close on a few things.  Have maybe 2 more uses of Miss Jessie's rapid recovery treatment conditioner, and I'm a third of the way through with JC Revitalizing Leave-in conditioner.  I won't repurchase either.  I like the MJ, but it costs WAY too much and I have other products that are cheaper (thankfully this was a full size that I'd gotten for free).  I like the JC leave-in, but I use too much on my hair to justify that amount to repurchase.  I'd gotten this one from a member here so it cost less, but I think once I'm done with all my spray leave-ins I'll stick to making my own so I won't feel bad when I'm through them in a month.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I am Cleaning Out Errrrthang!
> 
> _*that's why i started that thread about getting all my ao out of the bottle....eeerrthang is getting cleaned out, rinsed out, scraped out etc....too much $ spent to waste.*_


 

I know right, im going to put water in this bad boy too. Because its that good.




Ronnieaj said:


> Didn't use anything up, but coming close on a few things. Have maybe 2 more uses of Miss Jessie's rapid recovery treatment conditioner, and I'm a third of the way through with JC Revitalizing Leave-in conditioner. I won't repurchase either. I like the MJ, but it costs WAY too much and I have other products that are cheaper (thankfully this was a full size that I'd gotten for free). I like the JC leave-in, but I use too much on my hair to justify that amount to repurchase. I'd gotten this one from a member here so it cost less, but I think once I'm done with all my spray leave-ins I'll stick to making my own so I won't feel bad when I'm through them in a month.


 
I have the jc leave in. and i like it how long does it last you. Ive used it 2x and haven't put a dent in it yet.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 25, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have the jc leave in. and i like it how long does it last you. Ive used it 2x and haven't put a dent in it yet.



Umm, I think I used 2 oz today.   On a daily basis, not much, but when I'm twisting my hair and need to re-wet it, I use a spray conditioner, and this is what I used today, so I put a hurtin on it .  It's very moisturizing though, so I really like it.  I'm bad, I know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Ya'll!  Well, I am sitting here DC'ing.  I just got finished steaming with Phytocitrus Deep Conditioning Masque.  I may have a couple more DC Sessions with this one.  

No Need to repurchase I bought about 9 during the B&BW Sale (gave away a few too).  So I may have 4.erplexed  Not sure which Phyto, I will repurchase when I run out (if any).

I Co-Washed with Emu Oil Conditioner which I love.  I coulda' finished it up, but I rinsed the bottle out, so I probably have another Co-Wash left in it.  I will re-buy this at some point.  It is very Good & Creamy.  Will Note it as a Repurchase.

I'll be finishing up one of my IC Fantasia Serums (I have a back up for that as well).  So, I'm Good On Stuff.  I have Back Ups for the Back Ups. 

Steadily working my way through a Nightmarish Stash but really evaluating what I have.

So, just checking in with Ya'll and Hope you all are continuing to make your way through your products.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ya'll!  Well, I am sitting here DC'ing. I just got finished steaming with Phytocitrus Deep Conditioning Masque. I may have a couple more DC Sessions with this one.
> 
> No Need to repurchase I bought about 9 during the B&BW Sale (gave away a few too). So I may have 4.erplexed Not sure which Phyto, I will repurchase when I run out (if any).
> 
> ...


 
Hey-t im still here, still haven't used anything up, but im going to be finishing at least 2 products at the same time so that's good. Im really thinking about getting rid of some more things, that im not using. I realize what is the bomb to me and what is so-so, that im not going to repurchase. You'll get through t keep going.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2009)

Char-- I bought a ton of Afroveda and have only used three products so far.  So I already reviewed the Ashlii thingy.  I will come back and review the other two products I used once I get home.

Finished the Jasmine's Moisture Renewal--Butter Cream today.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Char-- I bought a ton of Afroveda and have only used three products so far. So I already reviewed the Ashlii thingy. I will come back and review the other two products I used once I get home.
> 
> *Finished the Jasmine's Moisture Renewal--Butter Cream today*.


 
Good job shay. Your doing really good.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Char-- I bought a ton of Afroveda and have only used three products so far. So I already reviewed the Ashlii thingy. I will come back and review the other two products I used once I get home.
> 
> Finished the Jasmine's Moisture Renewal--Butter Cream today.


 
Yes, I am quoting myself.  I actually realized I have used 4 products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2009)

I Used Up A Box of *Neck Strips* wrapping my Hair for My Phony-Bun!  And Yes.....I have about 2 more boxes.


----------



## Charz (Jul 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yes, I am quoting myself.  I actually realized I have used 4 products.



yay!  Tentatively I have this in my shopping cart....


*Moisturizing Hair Butters & Styling Aids (Curly Custard)  *
*Cleansing Herbal Hair Rinse *
*NU Milk Neroli Goat Milk Hair Conditioner 
**Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry Intense Deep Conditioning Hair Mask * *  
PUR Whipped Hair Gelly *_http://us-dc1-order.store.yahoo.net...tor_ROW0_m_identity=Ji8HXFrpwPh8JrlGFMixTAA=& _


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Used Up A Box of *Neck Strips* wrapping my Hair for My Phony-Bun! And Yes.....I have about 2 more boxes.


 
Well at least you used something up, and in that case i used up a package of baggies. I have to get some more today. Its something. Now i don't feel so bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2009)

I Thought I'd Finish Up One of My IC Fantasia Serums, but not quite.  I'm sure it will be gone along with a coupla' other things this week. 

i.e. my Mizani Intensive Nighttime Treatment (which I absolutely love).:notworthy  In One of of the Threads -- _Name The Product Twins_, Someone said the Optimum Nighttime was the twin to the Mizani Nighttime & had better ingredients.  

I have it, but it doesn't seem quite the same.  It's not as "heavy" and doesn't smell "as good"  Even if the 'ingredients' are better, I'll have to see how it works for my hair.

But I will use it (after the Mizani) If I can't get into it, I may go back to the Mizani after I finish up the Optimum.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Thought I'd Finish Up One of My IC Fantasia Serums, but not quite. I'm sure it will be gone along with a coupla' other things this week.
> 
> i.e. my Mizani Intensive Nighttime Treatment (which I absolutely love).:notworthy In One of of the Threads -- _Name The Product Twins_, Someone said the Optimum Nighttime was the twin to the Mizani Nighttime & had better ingredients.
> 
> ...


 
Try the cheaper version then if you don't like it just go back to mizani. It might not be the same but it may work the same. That way you can save money. Ive spent money on all these leave ins and s-curl is kicking all their butts. You just never know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Try the *cheaper version *then if you don't like it just go back to mizani. It might not be the same but it may work the same. That way you can save money. Ive spent money on all these leave ins and s-curl is kicking all their butts. You just never know.


 
It actually has alot of "natural" ingredients listed.  I just like the "consistency" of the Mizani Better.

Girl........I am going definitely going to use it up.  I refuse to repurchase the Mizani w/o using up what I already have (the Optimum).  

Ain't Happening.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It actually has alot of "natural" ingredients listed. I just like the "consistency" of the Mizani Better.
> 
> Girl........I am going definitely going to use it up. I refuse to repurchase the Mizani w/o using up what I already have (the Optimum).
> 
> Ain't Happening.


 
Ok i misread but is the optimum cheaper than the mizani?, I always see it in the drugstores but i didn't look at the price. Or are they about the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2009)

The Mizani is $14-$15.  The Optimum about $5.00-$6.00.

So For Now......Imma Make it Work


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Mizani is $14-$15. The Optimum about $5.00-$6.00.
> 
> So For Now......Imma Make it Work


 
Come back and tell use how you like and if you'll repurchase.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 26, 2009)

Since I had used up a few products, I purchased 2 liters of Brocato Deep Treatments from Ulta yesterday.  I bought Saturation and Cloud 9.  The regular price was $35, but they were on sale for 10 bucks.

Even though I had used products up and got a great deal, I feel a little guilty.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Since I had used up a few products, I purchased 2 liters of Brocato Deep Treatments from Ulta yesterday. I bought Saturation and Cloud 9. The regular price was $35, but they were on sale for 10 bucks.
> 
> Even though I had used products up and got a great deal, I feel a little guilty.


 
Why do you feel guilty chere? You used up some products.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is what I ordered from Afroveda not too long ago (don't judge me) :

Kapha Hair Set:  Totally Twisted Ginger Almond Butter,  Neem+3 Triphala Silk Protein,  Hibiscus Hair Infusion Oil
Ashlii Amala Deep Conditioning Mask 
Rhineh Rhassoul Hair Treatment Kit 
Khorem King of Tresses Hair Serum 
Coconut Moisture Milk Hair Conditioner 
Holy Basil Moisturizing Hair Conditioner 
Shikakai Hair Growth Elixir 
Moringa Supreme Ginseng Detangling Spray

So far I have used 4 items:  
Totally Twisted Ginger Almond Butter
Hibiscus Hair Infusion Oil
Ashlii Amala Deep Conditioning Mask
Shikakai Hair Growth Elixir

Totally Twisted Ginger Almond Butter--I like the smell.  Not really gingery to me but I could be wrong.  It is white with a creamy texture. A little bit goes a long way and it is very moisturizing.  This will be a repurchase.

Hibiscus Hair Infusion Oil--This smells really good.  It is a light oil.  I use it for prepooing.  I will repurchase.

Ashlii Amala Deep Conditioning Mask--As stated before it smells so good !!! It is not thick enough to me for a deep condish.  It was hard getting it in my hair because it's so liquidy.  It was a mess steaming with it because it was so drippy.  It is very moisturizing and I got some slip with it but I will not repurchase.  I was really tempted though because it smelled that good to me.

Shikakai Hair Growth Elixir--A light oil. I've been using this every day on my edges.  I've been using it for nearly two months and I see a significant difference.


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Why do you feel guilty chere? You used up some products.



I didn't need what I bought, but couldn't pass up "the deal."


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> I didn't need what I bought, but couldn't pass up "the deal."


 
I understand, but at least you didn't pay full price for it. If you like these products then its ok.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Here is what I ordered from Afroveda not too long ago (don't judge me) :
> 
> Kapha Hair Set: Totally Twisted Ginger Almond Butter, Neem+3 Triphala Silk Protein, Hibiscus Hair Infusion Oil
> Ashlii Amala Deep Conditioning Mask
> ...


 
. The holy basil conditoner is perfumy but i liked it. Made my hair soft. The almond butter smelled like soap to me, irish spring, but its good.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> . The holy basil conditoner is perfumy but i liked it. Made my hair soft. The almond butter smelled like soap to me, irish spring, but its good.


 
At least I can say "I ain't never lied" about being a pj because obviously I am.


----------



## Charz (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you guys for your reviews. I really like how yall are so objective. I feel like in the "rave" threads people are overly positive. Like if you always have good things to say about EVERY product that you have tried, it makes me a little skeptical.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Thank you guys for your reviews. I really like how yall are so objective. I feel like in the "rave" threads people are overly positive. Like if you always have good things to say about EVERY product that you have tried, it makes me a little skeptical.


 
ITA .  I've seen the best reviews come from Chebaby, Eisani, Tiffers, and Aggie.  Aggie is so nice with hers though.  Chebaby, Eisani & Tiffers will call something "boo boo" (Tiffers actually used this term) if it is !!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks Ladies For Listing Which Ones You will Possibly RePurchase and Which Ones Not.  It really helps one to stay focused.  

Even though we may not use the same products, it makes me "think" when you list which ones you'll repurchase and why.

Thanks For That Extra Added Help.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Thank you guys for your reviews. I really like how yall are so objective. I feel like in the "rave" threads people are overly positive. Like if you always have good things to say about EVERY product that you have tried, it makes me a little skeptical.


 
I know i usually post mine in the hits and miss thread. And i try to use something more than once before i give a review. Many times i have used something which started off great and then stopped working for me. I try to be as honest as possible. And sometimes you have those back to back hiters like hairveda for me everything ive tried from them so far is awesome and that's rare.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 26, 2009)

Today, I finally bought 2 bottles of my beloved African Royale BRX Braid Sprays. This is good stuff but hard to find down here in the Bahamas so when I see it, I buy it in multiples.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Today, I finally bought 2 bottles of my beloved African Royale BRX Braid Sprays. This is good stuff but hard to find down here in the Bahamas so when I see it, I buy it in multiples.


 
Does the company have a website? They might sell it in bulk so you don't have to worry about running out.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Does the company have a website? They might sell it in bulk so you don't have to worry about running out.


 I suppose I can purchase them online, but packages take what seems like forever to get to the Bahamas.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I won't use up anything either but its coming, im using my sitrinillah tonight and i can see through the bottom of the jar. But there is some left on the sides, can't cheat right gotta get all of it out.


 
 My Sitrinilla was the same and you know I got a tiny spatula that I found in the dollar store and tore up the rim of that tub!!  I got every last drop out! That thing was clean


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> My Sitrinilla was the same and you know I got a tiny spatula that I found in the dollar store and tore up the rim of that tub!!  I got every last drop out! That thing was clean


 
Will You Repurchase?


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> My Sitrinilla was the same and you know I got a tiny spatula that I found in the dollar store and tore up the rim of that tub!!  I got every last drop out! That thing was clean


 
I took my finger and got all the sides clean now its just perfectly sitting at the bottom. I love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2009)

If Hairveda or SheScentIt has any Sales over Labor Day.....I will be purchasing some Conditioner.

And Sams247.  I am in Love with that *Stanky* JBCO:fart:


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 26, 2009)

Let's see, I used up a few small things. One tiny CHI Silk Infusion I found in a drawer. I have a few backups of that. I also finished a Design Essentials moisturizing poo. It's good but I won't repurchase. I love my Aveda DR and I use Elasta QP Creme conditioning as a backup. 
This week, I plan on finishing some more stuff:

Jessicurl Too Shea sample size
Aveda Nourishing Concentrate - one more opened bottle
Komaza Jojoba Hemp balm - will repurchase this 
Affirm Fiberguard Preservo - if I do my touch up and I will definitely repurchase. This is a staple for touch up time. 
Affirm Positive Link - I'll have to get my little spatula out and rim that tub but I have a back up of this

I am getting down to the dregs on my Alter Ego Garlic and I _might_ have two more uses left. Definite repurchase. It keeps shedding away and its a great conditioner. 

Oh, I also finished an HE Dangerously Straight conditioner and White Rain Tropical Coconut conditioner. Hmmm, I sure have a lot of stuff that is half full or less.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will You Repurchase?


 
Actually, yes! I didn't like this at first but lately it works great on my hair. I use it as a cowash or as a prepoo and I love it. I think the Moisture Madness sale is until Friday so I think I'll get some more. I'm trying not to buy anything this week. 
Does anyone use the Amala Creme Rinse from Hairveda?


----------



## Charz (Jul 26, 2009)

I didn't use up anything this weekend 

I have like a 20th of a bottle of Shescentit Jojoba Hemp Shampoo left that I will be done with by the end of the week. I have a backup of that, but I do not think I will be repurchasing.

I will be done with another jar of Vatika Frosting by the end of this week too.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have two jars of Vatika Frosting that I can't find! I want to get those and use them up. It's not a definite repurchase. It's just okay. Don't ask me why I have two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Don't ask me why I have two.


 
ErrrUmmm..........I think I might be able to answer that!



_*IA:  About The Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner is a Must Have.  It is a Very Nice Conditioner_.*


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Actually, yes! I didn't like this at first but lately it works great on my hair. I use it as a cowash or as a prepoo and I love it. I think the Moisture Madness sale is until Friday so I think I'll get some more. I'm trying not to buy anything this week.
> Does anyone use the Amala Creme Rinse from Hairveda?


 
I use and love the amala cream rinse, its a conditoner but cleanses like a shampoo. It does not lather but it leaves the hair feeling clean and soft. I even can detangle with it. This is my hg shampoo, and 1x a month i use a regular clarifying shampoo. Its thick and the smell is almost similar to the sitrinillah. Ive been using it for about a month, and its consistant.


----------



## Americka (Jul 26, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I have two jars of Vatika Frosting that I can't find! I want to get those and use them up. It's not a definite repurchase. It's just okay. Don't ask me why I have two.




Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is Vatika Frosting?


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I didn't use up anything this weekend
> 
> I have like a 20th of a bottle of Shescentit Jojoba Hemp Shampoo left that I will be done with by the end of the week. I have a backup of that, but I do not think I will be repurchasing.
> 
> I will be done with another jar of Vatika Frosting by the end of this week too.


 
That's ok charz ive only used up 2 products so far, but it gives me inspiration to keep on going. I have never used up a product before this challenge.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 27, 2009)

Americka said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is Vatika Frosting?


 
It's from Hairveda. 

*Ingredients:* Coconut oil, Amla extract, Henna extract, Lemon extract, Fragrance. 

http://hairveda.com/oils.aspx  is the link for the product page


If you do a search for it on here, a LOT of info will come up! It's extremely popular!


----------



## Charz (Jul 27, 2009)

Americka said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is Vatika Frosting?



Its basically glorified Coconut Oil. I wouldn't give it the time of day if it didn't smell so freakin good. It smells like the tastiest, creamiest buttercream cake you have ever smelled. Vatika Frosting is what motivates me to DC in all honesty. I DC just so I can smell it in my hair.....oh man....I would DC every day for that smell.....:blondboob

That's why I have 8 jars on hand right now....don't judge me!


----------



## Charz (Jul 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> If Hairveda or SheScentIt has any Sales over Labor Day.....I will be purchasing some Conditioner.
> 
> And Sams247.  I am in Love with that *Stanky* JBCO:fart:



Oh me too! I hope that Vatika Frosting is available so I can buy 10 more! I ordered the amla rinse and the strinillah (sp) that was on sale this week. I just wanna see whats up!

And gurl I don't know how you do it with the JBCO. I tried, I really did. But it made my pillows stanky and I couldn't take it. I even tried dilluting it with regular unscented Castor Oil, but to no avail. I guess I am weak....erplexed


----------



## Americka (Jul 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Its basically glorified Coconut Oil. I wouldn't give it the time of day if it didn't smell so freakin good. It smells like the tastiest, creamiest buttercream cake you have ever smelled. Vatika Frosting is what motivates me to DC in all honesty. I DC just so I can smell it in my hair.....oh man....I would DC every day for that smell.....:blondboob
> 
> That's why I have 8 jars on hand right now....don't judge me!




Thank you for that absolutely delicious explanation!  About a month ago, I read a couple of threads and I even looked up the website that sells it, but I couldn't understand the allure. Don't me started on the name; it had my mind  going . I won't be judging you because you have piqued my curiosity and now I want to try some. Off to Hairveda....


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Oh me too! I hope that Vatika Frosting is available so I can buy 10 more! I ordered the amla rinse and the strinillah (sp) that was on sale this week. I just wanna see whats up!
> 
> And gurl I don't know how you do it with the JBCO. I tried, I really did. But it made my pillows stanky and I couldn't take it. I even tried dilluting it with regular unscented Castor Oil, but to no avail. I guess I am weak....erplexed


 
Vatika Frosting is not available right now.  It will be available again in September and I'm pretty sure she will have a sale when it comes back.


----------



## Charz (Jul 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Vatika Frosting is not available right now.  It will be available again in September and I'm pretty sure she will have a sale when it comes back.



Oh I meant Labor Day Weekend like Ms Terri said. Hopefully it will be avail then!

ETA: Oh now I see, nvm.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2009)

i finally finished my first bottle of suave tropical coconut. love that stuff and will always repurchase. the thing about the bottle though, is that i thought i had like an ounce or two left but really the bottle was freaking empty. i kept beating it upside down to get it out and then realized nothing was in it.
so now im onto using up my HE hello hydration. i havent used it in so long i forgot how much i love it. not as much as suave coconut, but enough to repurchase. i have about 2 back ups and this bottle is less than half full. after that i will start on using up some vo5(have like 6 bottles) and trader joes nourish spa.

im almost done with my curls milkshake too but its still gonna last me a while because i think im gonna save it to use with the curls whipped cream when it gets cool and i can twist m hair.
im almost finished my jar of coconut oil too but i have a back up. actually i may just buy another jar because the back up i have i use as a moisturizer for my face and i dont wanna use something on my face when my greasy product-y(lol) hands from my hair has been in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Oh I meant Labor Day Weekend like Ms Terri said. Hopefully it will be avail then!


 
Chile' I know you are busy studying and thangs but you got to stay on top of all these Labor Day Sales for _us_

I Needs Me Some Conditioner....(_well....actually not really_)

So.....Do Yo' Thang as the Queen of All Sales Far & Near  and Keep Us Posted on who's got what and for how much.

Especially since this is the Last Holiday of Da' Summa'


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 27, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i finally finished my first bottle of suave tropical coconut. love that stuff and will always repurchase. the thing about the bottle though, is that i thought i had like an ounce or two left but really the bottle was freaking empty. i kept beating it upside down to get it out and then realized nothing was in it.
> so now im onto using up my HE hello hydration. i havent used it in so long i forgot how much i love it. not as much as suave coconut, but enough to repurchase. i have about 2 back ups and this bottle is less than half full. after that i will start on using up some vo5(have like 6 bottles) and trader joes nourish spa.
> 
> im almost done with my curls milkshake too but its still gonna last me a while because i think im gonna save it to use with the curls whipped cream when it gets cool and i can twist m hair.
> im almost finished my jar of coconut oil too but i have a back up. actually i may just buy another jar because the back up i have i use as a moisturizer for my face and i dont wanna use something on my face when my greasy product-y(lol) hands from my hair has been in it.


 
Good job che, keep it and use those products.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2009)

I used up Shescentit's Green Tea & Avocado Oil today.  Matter of fact I'm doing a hot oil treatment right now. I won't repurchase.  It's aiight.  I need products to call my name.  I need to need a product.  I get nothing with this one.  I have some other Shescentit products that I will be using up also.  I'm trying to cut down on the number of vendors I order from too.

That balm that Brownie mentioned maybe calling my name....

I haven't bought a bday present for myself yet bc Folica is out of the PM flat iron that I want.  I was contemplating buying a Coach purse but changed my mind.  I will wait for the flat iron.


----------



## Charz (Jul 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I used up Shescentit's Green Tea & Avocado Oil today.  Matter of fact I'm doing a hot oil treatment right now. I won't repurchase.  It's aiight.  I need products to call my name.  I need to need a product.  I get nothing with this one.  I have some other Shescentit products that I will be using up also.  I'm trying to cut down on the number of vendors I order from too.
> 
> That balm that Brownie mentioned maybe calling my name....
> 
> I haven't bought a bday present for myself yet bc Folica is out of the PM flat iron that I want.  I was contemplating buying a Coach purse but changed my mind.  I will wait for the flat iron.



Coach is my favorite purse brand!!! We got good taste!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I used up Shescentit's Green Tea & Avocado Oil today. Matter of fact I'm doing a hot oil treatment right now. I won't repurchase. It's aiight. I need products to call my name. I need to need a product. I get nothing with this one. I have some other Shescentit products that I will be using up also. I'm trying to cut down on the number of vendors I order from too.
> 
> That balm that Brownie mentioned maybe calling my name....
> 
> I haven't bought a bday present for myself yet bc Folica is out of the PM flat iron that I want. I was contemplating buying a Coach purse but changed my mind. I will wait for the flat iron.


 
Get it shay, you ladies are doing so good. Im trying not to sound like a broken record.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Coach is my favorite purse brand!!! We got good taste!


 
I am Coach(ed) out.  I have Coach purses, wallets, skinnies, mini skinnies, sunglasses.  Fortunately for me so is my mom so I get Coach hand me downs too .

Okay looked at the balm Brownie posted about and it's in a bottle not a jar.  Not for me.  Thank goodness because it is not like I need anything else really.


----------



## iNicola (Jul 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And Truthfully, I am glad this challenge is lasting until the end of the year.  If I keep going this way, I will be very, very, pleased with my progress. And I can start 2010 a little "wiser."


 I second that!

Cowashed today and used my Pantene R&N Mask....one more wash and it's gone! I don't think I'll repurchase although my hair did air dry soft. One week it's a miss, the next week it's a so and so/hit. I need products that are consistent. After this is out I might go back to the Lekair Cholesterol then Aussue 3 min miracle THEN YTCa Mask . I have about 4 jars of these and they all expire next year April .


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 28, 2009)

I didn't use anything up yet, but I did go back to Jasmine's and get more Lemon Sugar body frosting, oil, and parfait. I had requested the lemon sugar a couple weeks ago. I love it!!! And the 20% off is still on!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 28, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I didn't use anything up yet, but I did go back to Jasmine's and get more Lemon Sugar body frosting, oil, and parfait. I had requested the lemon sugar a couple weeks ago. I love it!!! And the 20% off is still on!!!


 
Oh girl yum, its too early to be looking at goodies, Good morining ladies im still here and getting along. Still haven't used anything else up yet.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 28, 2009)

Finished up an ORS Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Moisturizing Hair Lotion, BB Moisturizing Growth Lotion, and a bottle of Almond Oil last night in some MN mix I made.


----------



## Charz (Jul 28, 2009)

I used up my Jojoba Hemp Shampoo. Only one more to go!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 28, 2009)

im gonna hate it when i get to my foam lotions. how in thhe heck will i use them up? i have about 4-5 and i just dont know lol.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Finished up an ORS Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Moisturizing Hair Lotion, BB Moisturizing Growth Lotion, and a bottle of Almond Oil last night in some MN mix I made.


 


Charzboss said:


> I used up my Jojoba Hemp Shampoo. Only one more to go!


 
Keep up the good work ladies



chebaby said:


> im gonna hate it when i get to my foam lotions. how in thhe heck will i use them up? i have about 4-5 and i just dont know lol.


 
Foam lotion? Is it a moisturizer, ive never heard of it before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, I am counting on the next Wash-Day to put me a little closer at using up some items.  I know I will use up a pack of Indigo (yes, I have back ups) and Possibly the Emu Oil Conditioner, which will be a repurchase at some point.  It's Super Moisturizing.  The Emu Oil Shampoo is good too.  

I will probably use up the Phytocitrus Masque or close to.  But I am not really racing to use up anything especially since I only wash and Deep Condition Once a Week.  

I just want to put a huge dent in the Ga-zillion products I have and begin to narrow them down into a nice, neat, managable Stash.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I am counting on the next Wash-Day to put me a little closer at using up some items. I know I will use up a pack of Indigo (yes, I have back ups) and Possibly the Emu Oil Conditioner, which will be a repurchase at some point. It's Super Moisturizing. The Emu Oil Shampoo is good too.
> 
> I will probably use up the Phytocitrus Masque or close to. But I am not really racing to use up anything especially since I only wash and Deep Condition Once a Week.
> 
> I just want to put a huge dent in the Ga-zillion products I have and begin to narrow them down into a nice, neat, managable Stash.


 
Me and you are >>>>here<<<< We will get there eventually.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 28, 2009)

T tell me about the Emu Oil Condish, please .  Where did you get it? Benefits? TIA.

Whose bright idea was it to buy this big a$$ container of coconut oil ? I'm working on using that up next.  I feel I don't need that and vatika frosting.  I won't repurchase but it is gonna take a minute to get through it.

I will most likely be using up my ayurvedic butter from Njoi Creations in the morning.  I like it--it has a whipped, fluffy consistency, and it is moisturizing.  I don't like the smell but ya'll know those powders don't smell too good anyway.  I figure I like some of her other products more so I will let this one go.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> T tell me about the Emu Oil Condish, please . Where did you get it? Benefits? TIA.
> 
> Whose bright idea was it to buy this big a$$ container of coconut oil ? I'm working on using that up next. I feel I don't need that and vatika frosting. I won't repurchase but it is gonna take a minute to get through it.
> 
> I will most likely be using up my ayurvedic butter from Njoi Creations in the morning. I like it--it has a whipped, fluffy consistency, and it is moisturizing. I don't like the smell but ya'll know those powders don't smell too good anyway. I figure I like some of her other products more so I will let this one go.


 
Girl you better use that coconut oil for hands, legs,elbows,knees, feets. It goes quicker that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> T tell me about the Emu Oil Condish, please . Where did you get it? Benefits? TIA.


  I Love the Emu Oil Conditioner and the Emu Oil Shampoo.  The Conditioner is Super Rich & Creamy.  It Feels really good and it "naturally" provides _slip.  _

I don't "reference" it much, because I only have a little left and have been trying to savor what I have left.  I definitely will repurchase.

They have Great Customer Service and was willing to let me "Customize" my Order.

I Purchased the Hair Vitamins as well and am currently taking those.  It is a Nice, Natural and Extremely Rich Conditioner.  You can Deep Condition with it as well.  And the Shampoo is naturally very Moisturizing.

All three (including the vitamins) will stay in my Product Rotation.  Please check it out.  It is absolutely a Great Product.

http://hairstimulator.net/


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 28, 2009)

La Colocha--As usual what a great idea.  I have really dry skin so I layer moisture. I put oil (normally Hairveda's Avosoya Oil) on  while wet then put on a lotion (Hairveda's Whipped Shealoe--or whatever the name is!). Now coconut oil will be what I will be using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2009)

Shay:  Look at the Site when You Get a Chance.  It has alot of Great Information on Black Hair Care, In Addition to their Wonderful Products.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> La Colocha--As usual what a great idea. I have really dry skin so I layer moisture. I put oil (normally Hairveda's Avosoya Oil) on while wet then put on a lotion (Hairveda's Whipped Shealoe--or whatever the name is!). Now coconut oil will be what I will be using.


 
I hope you like it as much as i do. It makes the skin so soft, i actually like it better than lotion or butters. I switch up between that and jasmines. It makes your feet soft too. I put some on then some socks and take them off before bed, no torn up sheets.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I hope you like it as much as i do. It makes the skin so soft, i actually like it better than lotion or butters. I switch up between that and jasmines. It makes your feet soft too. I put some on then some socks and take them off before bed, no torn up sheets.


 
That's funny you say that because my feet are the worst.  Thank goodness I use a scrub on them, then use a pumice stone, next put oil on them,  then Burts Bees coconut oil foot cream, then I put socks on every single morning.  Then right before I leave I take the socks off and put lotion on.  I also get pedis every two weeks.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay: Look at the Site when You Get a Chance. It has alot of Great Information on Black Hair Care, In Addition to their Wonderful Products.


 
T, if its not too long can you post the ingredients to the conditoner. I just want to see please.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2009)

Sure............._Emu Oil restores hair back to the natural luster and health by raising the moisture levels in the hair.  Emu Oil's is powerful essential fatty acids will leave your hair healthy and shiny while repairing damage adding much needed Omega 3's.  Emu Oil is a Hair Stimulator that will awaken the hair follicles. 

Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Centrimonium, Bromide, Setearyl Alcohol, Emu Oil, Silk Protein, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Vitamin E, Fragrance.  _

Girl, Let Me know if something in there is bad???


----------



## Charz (Jul 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sure............._Emu Oil restores hair back to the natural luster and health by raising the moisture levels in the hair.  Emu Oil's is powerful essential fatty acids will leave your hair healthy and shiny while repairing damage adding much needed Omega 3's.  Emu Oil is a Hair Stimulator that will awaken the hair follicles.
> 
> Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Centrimonium, Bromide, Setearyl Alcohol, Emu Oil, Silk Protein, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Vitamin E, Fragrance.  _
> 
> Girl, Let Me know if something in there is bad???



_Methylparaben, Propylparaben--- These are believed to cause cancer..._


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> _Methylparaben, Propylparaben--- These are believed to cause cancer..._


 
I just looked them up too.  They are lastly on the list of ingredients.  So, they are low levels correct?

_*how could something that feels soooooooo good be bad*  JK......._


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sure............._Emu Oil restores hair back to the natural luster and health by raising the moisture levels in the hair. Emu Oil's is powerful essential fatty acids will leave your hair healthy and shiny while repairing damage adding much needed Omega 3's. Emu Oil is a Hair Stimulator that will awaken the hair follicles. _
> 
> _Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Centrimonium, Bromide, Setearyl Alcohol, Emu Oil, Silk Protein, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Vitamin E, Fragrance. _
> 
> Girl, Let Me know if something in there is bad???


 
Thanks t, no i can't use it. I know parabens are considered bad but i use a few things with parabens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thanks t, no i can't use it. I know parabens are considered bad but i use a few things with parabens.


 
Okay............Girl, break it down for me?  I appreciate both you & Charz's Feedback. 

Chances are I will probably still use at some point, but with 50-11 products it will probably take me till 2015 to get back to it.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay............Girl, break it down for me? I appreciate both you & Charz's Feedback.
> 
> Chances are I will probably still use at some point, but with 50-11 products it will probably take me till 2015 to get back to it.


 
Same as what charz said they are believed to cause cancer. But if it works im going to use it. There are many things that surround me everyday that can cause cancer, even some of the things i work with at my job so, im not really trippin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Same as what charz said they are believed to cause cancer. But if it works im going to use it. There are many things that surround me everyday that can cause cancer, even some of the things i work with at my job so, im not really trippin.


 
IK. Girl.  Thanks so much for your Insight.

I Don't Strictly Use All Natural Products. But alot of the things I have/use are Natural so that's a good thing.  

I am sure if I read the back of the stuff I am using, alot of them (if not most) probably have "questionable" ingredients.  But they work.  (So Far).  

And my Hair is a whole lot healthier with me doing it.  Although it looks a hotmess and Not Salon Perfect.  I will admit, I do try to steer clear of alot of Cones and SLS etc...so I am mindful of alot of those things.

But the Emu Oil Conditioner is very nice.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK. Girl. Thanks so much for your Insight.
> 
> I Don't Strictly Use All Natural Products. But alot of the things I have/use are Natural so that's a good thing.
> 
> ...


 
I too avoid certain ingredients if they are damaging my hair. Its good to be aware of what we are using. Then we can make a decision if we want to use it or not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I too avoid certain ingredients if they are damaging my hair. Its good to be aware of what we are using. Then we can make a decision if we want to use it or not.


 
Yeah, I won't intentionally set out to buy Petroleum, Gycol (sp) and things of that nature...I really try to be cognizant of those things.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 28, 2009)

Damn me! I've been resisting Darcy Botanicals for a minute now.  I've been back n forth.  Resist, resist, resist.  I've set a personal challenge to not buy any hair products (except the new Hairveda poo bar) until I've used up at least 25 products.  So far I've used up 11.  I can do this!!!! I still may decide that I won't buy anything at 25 but we shall see.  I've got to do this bc it is ridiculous up in this joint.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Damn me! I've been resisting Darcy Botanicals for a minute now. I've been back n forth. Resist, resist, resist. I've set a personal challenge to not buy any hair products (except the new Hairveda poo bar) until I've used up at least 25 products. So far I've used up 11. I can do this!!!! I still may decide that I won't buy anything at 25 but we shall see. I've got to do this bc it is ridiculous up in this joint.


 
Stay strong shay, If your personal goal is 25, go for it. Let darcy's be the reward. You can do it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2009)

Finished the ayurvedic butter this morning.  The jar looked as if it had been licked clean.  I didn't want to use two products in my hair this morning so I used every last drop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2009)

Shay, You are really doing good.  You've used up 11 Products?  WOW !  That's Great.  And you're planning to use up 25 !  Oh My ! 

You, Charz, Chere, Che, Aggie, iNicola -- You All are knockin' 'em out! 

The rest of us are right behind you all tho'.  And We're Just as Determined to downsize our stash of miscellaneous products too.

Keep Up the Good Work.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 29, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I am counting on the next Wash-Day to put me a little closer at using up some items. I know I will use up a pack of Indigo (yes, I have back ups) and Possibly the Emu Oil Conditioner, which will be a repurchase at some point. It's Super Moisturizing. The Emu Oil Shampoo is good too.
> 
> I will probably use up the Phytocitrus Masque or close to. But I am not really racing to use up anything especially since I only wash and Deep Condition Once a Week.
> 
> *I just want to put a huge dent in the Ga-zillion products I have and begin to narrow them down into a nice, neat, managable Stash*.


 
You can do it Terri. Just one item at a time. Try not to repurchase anything for a while unless you *absolutely need* it. That's what I decided to do and I have confidence that you can do it too. 

I can actually go in a BSS and not buy anything I don't need. I look, but I don't buy anything because I keep thinking about where I'm going to put them. I am trying to make room for other more necessary things at the moment, so I have to use up some stuff for them. 

I think you know which ones I mean - my packages you sent me have not arrived as yet and I am so  about that. So you see, I have to have room for them when they get here....


----------



## cherepikr (Jul 29, 2009)

Finished off a bottle of VO5 Kiwi-Lime conditioner today in my ayervedic co-wash.  I have 20 other bottles of various VO5. So I guess I don't need to buy any.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Finally used up another bottle of near empty conditioner, ie, Nature's Gate Biotin Strengthening Conditioner to do a cowash this afternoon.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 29, 2009)

ok i used a little bit of my giovanni foam wrap today and i love it. so now i see that i can use it up because it does actually work.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Keep up the good work ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Foam lotion? Is it a moisturizer, ive never heard of it before.


 foam lotion is just wrap lotion. most people use it on relaxed hair on a rollerset or something. keracare makes one that a bunch of people swear by.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Finished the ayurvedic butter this morning. The jar looked as if it had been licked clean. I didn't want to use two products in my hair this morning so I used every last drop.


 


cherepikr said:


> Finished off a bottle of VO5 Kiwi-Lime conditioner today in my ayervedic co-wash. I have 20 other bottles of various VO5. So I guess I don't need to buy any.


 


Aggie said:


> Finally used up another bottle of near empty conditioner, ie, Nature's Gate Biotin Strengthening Conditioner to do a cowash this afternoon.


 
Get it ladies you all are doing wonderful. Im going to see if i can use up the rest of this sitrinillah today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm Right there with you La.  I am going to Co-Wash this evening.  I usually only do my hair once a Week, but for some reason, feel the "need" to Co-Wash. 

So I will try to use up the remainder of my Emu Oil Conditioner (that I rinsed out w/water) and I will put a dent in my AO Aloe & Jojoba.  

Both, at some point, will probably be replaced.  If not the Aloe & Jojoba, another one of the AO's.  Maybe the J.A.Y. (which is the only AO Conditioner I've never tried.)  

I will clarify, Henna/Indigo, and DC with Steam or Heat Cap on Friday (which is my normal wash day).


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 29, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Right there with you La. I am going to Co-Wash this evening. I usually only do my hair once a Week, but for some reason, feel the "need" to Co-Wash.
> 
> So I will try to use up the remainder of my Emu Oil Conditioner (that I rinsed out w/water) and I will put a dent in my AO Aloe & Jojoba.
> 
> ...


 
Get it t, i have not used up the sitrinillah. So close but yet so far away, and you should see the jar, You'd be giving me the side eye because its not that much left but its really thick. I hope you use up a conditioner t, get some empty containers up under our belts


----------



## Charz (Jul 29, 2009)

Finished up a jar of Vatika Frosting!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 29, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Finished up a jar of Vatika Frosting!


 
Yay charz, keep up the good work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Right there with you La. I am going to Co-Wash this evening. I usually only do my hair once a Week, but for some reason, feel the "need" to Co-Wash.
> 
> So I will try to use up the remainder of my Emu Oil Conditioner (that I rinsed out w/water) and I will put a dent in my AO Aloe & Jojoba.


 
YAY! :reddancer: I finished up my Emu Oil Conditoner.  I Changed my Game Plan about the Aubrey Organics and Used Organics Mayonnaise Treatment.  Sitting with that on now.

Will rinse and scarf dry with a Leave-In, Gel and a Serum.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 29, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> YAY! :reddancer: I finished up my Emu Oil Conditoner. I Changed my Game Plan about the Aubrey Organics and Used Organics Mayonnaise Treatment. Sitting with that on now.
> 
> Will rinse and scarf dry with a Leave-In, Gel and a Serum.


 
 Heyyyy good job t.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2009)

Finished AOGPB tonight. I think I have one back up.  Will not repurchase will just use Mill Creek condishes instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Finished AOGPB tonight. I think I have one back up. Will not repurchase will just use Mill Creek condishes instead.


 
I can't believe you are planning to give up GPB and use Millcreek?  Are you using Millcreek Keratin or Millcreek Biotin?  

Can you please say why?  Just Curious.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't believe you are planning to give up GPB and use Millcreek? Are you using Millcreek Keratin or Millcreek Biotin?
> 
> Can you please say why? Just Curious.


 
I have both Mill Creek Keratin & Biotin.  Like the smell better.  Like the consistency better. Cheaper.  Easier to get out of the bottle.  GPB has never wowed me. Sometimes its not even that deep for me .


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Finished AOGPB tonight. I think I have one back up. Will not repurchase will just use Mill Creek condishes instead.


 
Your doing really well shay. I did not like the gpb its protein but it made my hair extra mushy and greasy. The exact opposite of what i expected.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 29, 2009)

hahahahaha thats funny Shay because im almost finished my GPB as well. i will repurchase though because i love it. i think i may love it more than the HSR. i have 4 different AO conditioners but i know for sure that i will repurchase the GPB.

im also ilmost done with my first jar of kbb hair cream. the only reason its not gone is because i have been using the second jar because i like the scent better lmao. but im gonna go back to using the one thats less than half full.

also i dont know how im gonna finish up my HE conditioners. i like the hello hydration but lately i feel like im getting build up on the second day of using it. thats not good at all.


----------



## Kacie (Jul 30, 2009)

I used up my Aveda Damage Remedy Conditioner (No re-buy).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hahahahaha thats funny Shay because im almost finished *my GPB as well. i will repurchase though because i love it. i think i may love it more than the HSR.* i have 4 different AO conditioners but i know for sure that i will repurchase the GPB.


 
Yeah, Me Too.  What I like about the GPB is that it is a Balancing Conditioner of both Protein & Moisture.  It has that extra added something.  Even though it is thick and troublesome to get out of the bottle (as is the rest of the AO's). 

I have Millcreek Keratin (and I do enjoy it) and will definitely repurchase, and will probably also try the Millcreek Biotin (once I finish up the Jason Biotin) so I can see which one I like better. Jason is good.

But the GPB is (a definite keeper).

_*btw: Finally used up one of the IC Fantasia Hair Serum.  Have another Bottle on "Ice"  Will probably try the PM Skinny Next to see how that is.*_

_Will be Henndigo'ing Tommorrow Night, so that will probably be a V05 Down for the Rinse Out. _


----------



## chebaby (Jul 30, 2009)

everyone keeps saying that the AO conditioners are hard to get out the bottle. i havent had this problem. maybe because i keep those in the bathroom so they melt a little. maybe.
anyway, i also find that the GPB makes my curls pop.


i used my yes to carrots conditioner today for the first time in a long time and i must say i dont remember it sudsing up and foaming like this before. i mean that foam was all over my neck and i had to make sure it wasnt a shampoo, weird.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2009)

chebaby said:


> everyone keeps saying that the AO conditioners are hard to get out the bottle. i havent had this problem. *maybe because i keep those in the bathroom so they melt a little. maybe*.


 
Will Try that too.  Thanks


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi ladies, you all are doing so good. Im so proud *wipes tear*. I might go on hiatus next week so, if you ladies don't see me post here ill be back. I will probably start on monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2009)

I am Concluding My 3rd Week without Making any "real" Hair Purchases.  So Far, So Good.  This Challenge has made me Challenge Myself.

And I am Glad.  I have moved all opened Bottles, Jars & Containers to the front and they are ready to be used up.  Making Mental Notes of what will probably be replaced, and what won't.

It's been a very Good Challenge For Me.

Man...........If I had some Hair, I'd Be Dangerous!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I have both Mill Creek Keratin & Biotin. Like the smell better. Like the consistency better. Cheaper. Easier to get out of the bottle. GPB has never wowed me. Sometimes its not even that deep for me .


 
You know I am a Mills Creek Keratin fan myself and may do what you are doing Shay and that is to just stick with Mills Creek Keratin. Afterall, like you said, it is cheaper than AO. I just found Jason Naturals Jojoba conditioner and I have to tell you ladies, I like it better than AO HSR.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I just found Jason Naturals Jojoba conditioner and I have to tell you ladies, I like it better than AO HSR.


 
I Love Jason Biotin.  I also have Jason Lavender (Strengthing Conditioner) and the Jason Hemp Seed Oil Conditioner that is Excellent.

IA:  Jason is a Very Good Natural Brand.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am Concluding My 3rd Week without Making any "real" Hair Purchases. So Far, So Good. This Challenge has made me Challenge Myself.
> 
> And I am Glad. I have moved all opened Bottles, Jars & Containers to the front and they are ready to be used up. Making Mental Notes of what will probably be replaced, and what won't.
> 
> ...


 
.   Congrats Terri on resisting buying more stuff that you don't need yet.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Love Jason Biotin. I also have Jason Lavender (Strengthing Conditioner) and the Jason Hemp Seed Oil Conditioner that is Excellent.
> 
> *IA: Jason is a Very Good Natural Brand*.


 
, I'm going after the JN aloe vera and sea kelp next. Never thought about getting the hemp seed oil or lavender conditioners, hmmm, looks like I might have to add those to my vitacost wish list for later.


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd like to join. I've been doing this already for a month but can feel myself getting weak. *subscribing*


----------



## Aggie (Jul 31, 2009)

I just finished off a 16oz bottle of Silk 2 Conditioning Curl & Wave Lotion. I also used 6 tubes of MN over the course of a few days that I forgot to report earlier, and lastly 1 Jason Natural Thin to Thick Hair & Scalp Therapy Body Building Hair Spray.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 31, 2009)

WHYYYYYYYYY?????

I am so close, SO CLOSE to using up three products, but alas!!  I cowashed with Philosophy Amazing Grace conditioner; I don't have enough left for another cowash, but I have enough left for _something_, I just don't know what.

I have 2 more uses of Perlier Olive Oil moisturizing mask, and I think one more of Kimble Shea Butter treatment.  I'm going to use the Kimble tonight as an overnight prepoo; I hope  that I'll finish it off.  I might add the Philosophy to my DC mix tomorrow to finish it off, and that'll be 3!!  Won't be repurchasing any of these.

I'm also almost done with my JC Revitalizing Leave-in.  Will repurchase, but not until done with other sprays in stash.


----------



## Charz (Jul 31, 2009)

Ive used up Aubrey Organics Blue Camomile Hydrating Conditioner. I don't think I will purchase because it smells kinda weird, and I am scent person.


----------



## iNicola (Jul 31, 2009)

Used up my Pantene R&N mask. Poo and condish are on sale at JCPenney tomorrow so  I'll be picking up some Joico products .


----------



## chebaby (Jul 31, 2009)

used up my kbb hair milk. on to the next bottle.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 31, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I just finished off a 16oz bottle of Silk 2 Conditioning Curl & Wave Lotion. I also used 6 tubes of MN over the course of a few days that I forgot to report earlier, and lastly 1 Jason Natural Thin to Thick Hair & Scalp Therapy Body Building Hair Spray.


 


Ronnieaj said:


> WHYYYYYYYYY?????
> 
> I am so close, SO CLOSE to using up three products, but alas!! I cowashed with Philosophy Amazing Grace conditioner; I don't have enough left for another cowash, but I have enough left for _something_, I just don't know what.
> 
> ...


 


Charzboss said:


> Ive used up Aubrey Organics Blue Camomile Hydrating Conditioner. I don't think I will purchase because it smells kinda weird, and I am scent person.


 


iNicola said:


> Used up my Pantene R&N mask. Poo and condish are on sale at JCPenney tomorrow so I'll be picking up some Joico products .


 


chebaby said:


> used up my kbb hair milk. on to the next bottle.


 
Good job ladies, keep up the good work. I still have not used up anything else yet but im getting there.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 31, 2009)

AlkalineSteam said:


> I'd like to join. I've been doing this already for a month but can feel myself getting weak. *subscribing*


 
Welcome to the challenge i will add your name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2009)

I finished up a small 1.7 ounce Joico K-Pak Conditioner.  Yes, I have a Larger Bottle (or two) as _a back up to the back up_.

I will be DC with something (already opened) not sure yet, too many Open to choose from.  Maybe the SheScentIt Banana Brulee?  It's almost Gone.

I have Henna on now, for the next coupla' hours.  Then a Final Hour of Indigo (2 Step Process).  Will Rinse that Out with A Bottle of V05 Moisture Milks.

Ya'll I will be up all Night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> I might add the Philosophy to my DC mix tomorrow to finish it off, and that'll be 3!!  Won't be repurchasing any of these. Will repurchase, but not until done with other sprays in stash.


 
Ronnie:  It's really Good to know what you won't be repurchasing and what you plan to repurchase and when.  And Say So.

This has been a good lesson for all of us participating in this challenge.  I think it STOPS Random Shopping and Excessive Spending.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 31, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I finished up a small 1.7 ounce Joico K-Pak Conditioner. Yes, I have a Larger Bottle (or two) as _a back up to the back up_.
> 
> I will be DC with something (already opened) not sure yet, too many Open to choose from. Maybe the SheScentIt Banana Brulee? It's almost Gone.
> 
> ...


 
Good job t use it up. Use the banana brulee, then you'll use up another product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2009)

^^^^Thanks La!

_*Goes into Horrendous Stash to Pull Out the Banana Brulee.*_


----------



## Aggie (Jul 31, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ronnie: It's really Good to know what you won't be repurchasing and what you plan to repurchase and when. And Say So.
> 
> *This has been a good lesson for all of us participating in this challenge. I think it STOPS Random Shopping and Excessive Spending*.


 
Totally agree Terri. This challenge is helping me use up stuff I want to finish off and move on to the ones I really want as staples. Thank you La Colocha for starting this thread. It's really great afterall. Although I haven't been buying anything new and probably won't until I use up most/all of the ones I don't consider staples. 

It is taking quite a bit of my will power not to buy anything else right now but I'm doing it - it helps tremendously when I don't have any surplus monies to play with too I guess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2009)

Aggie said:


> It is taking quite a bit of my will power not to buy anything else right now but I'm doing it - it helps tremendously when I don't have any surplus monies to play with too I guess.


 
We All Could Slightly Lighten our Loads.....Especially of the things we really aren't totally WOW'D By. 

We Should All Be Seeking Result Driven Products.

So....We need to use it up and move on.  

While Constantly Gain a Better Understanding of Our Hair's Likes/Dislikes.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 31, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Totally agree Terri. This challenge is helping me use up stuff I want to finish off and move on to the ones I really want as staples. Thank you La Colocha for starting this thread. It's really great afterall. Although I haven't been buying anything new and probably won't until I use up most/all of the ones I don't consider staples.
> 
> It is taking quite a bit of my will power not to buy anything else right now but I'm doing it - it helps tremendously when I don't have any surplus monies to play with too I guess.


 
Thank you aggie but you all make it what it is. When we support each other it makes it so much easier. My pj'ism is about non existent and im really surprised, im not wanting anything right now and that is a good feeling.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 31, 2009)

I ordered 4 of Hairveda's new shikakai bar. So that was a brief commercial break and I'm back to regular programming.  Although I just found out Giovanni has a reconstructor and I feel I need one more protein based product as a staple.  I will wait though.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 1, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> We All Could Slightly Lighten our Loads.....Especially of the things we really aren't totally WOW'D By.
> 
> We Should All Be *Seeking Result Driven Products*.
> 
> ...



Great phrase, T!!! This would make a great motto!!!

I used up a few things this week:

ORS Creamy Aloe Poo - love this but won't repurchase until I finish my liter of Mizani BB Honey Hair Bath. I use no lye so I need the chelating that these both provide. 

OCT Creme Rinse - found a 6oz bottle with a little left so I used that up. I will probably repurchase when I need to reup on my OCT. I do like this rinse. Nice and light and it detangles. 

Affirm Positive Link - scraped out the little that was left. I have a huge tub since this is a staple of mine. 

Ion Effective Care Treatment - I do like this conditioner. It's a creamy moisturizing protein treatment. But, since I have others I can use, I won't repurchase until the others are done. But I definitely will repurchase.

HH Dangerously Straight conditioner - this had a tiny bit left so I mixed it in with my DC. This used to be my staple when my ng needed handling but I will stick with the Mizani Thermasmooth. I looove the Thermasmooth!! 

The only thing I did buy was some HH Hello Hydration conditioner. I used up the conditioners I like to use as final rinses and I love this one. 
I will  be working on using my Shea Butter Rinse, ORS Replenishing, and Oyin Honey Hemp.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 1, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thank you aggie but you all make it what it is. When we support each other it makes it so much easier. My pj'ism is about non existent and im really surprised, im not wanting anything right now and that is a good feeling.



 Very well said, La!!! I was all set to buy all sorts of things but I sat and thought about this challenge and how we're all working to curb spending and stop stockpiling, and I said forget it. I don't really want anything, either. Feels good.  Thanks, everyone!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2009)

You Ladies are So On It!  It is a Good Feeling that we really are committed to using up stuff (and Sticking to it).  Which I Never thought I would be able to do, _Honestly_.  For Real. 

I have no desire to "cheat" and run out there and buy something I Know I Don't *Need*.  I am So at that Place Now.

Last Night I used up a couple of bottles of V05 Moisture Milks last night, I had more than one opened...don't ask why?  Still have about *20-25* left used only to rinse out Henna/Indigo.

Used up one of my Serums. I put a Dent in the SheScentIt Banana Brulee.  Not Gone Yet, But Almost.  I will definitely re-buy this, but only when it's On Sale.

Completed a 3rd week without a Burning Desire to buy, buy, buy, spend, spend, spend.

I know this is Not a No-Buy and You can replace items, but for me, right now, there is no need to.


----------



## Charz (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't buy products from the BSS or from drugstores anymore, so that really limits my impulses. Shoot there is a Sallys on every street practically in PG county . But usually those products have bad ingredients any ways.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2009)

Good point Char. I only buy accessories & tools from Sally's.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 1, 2009)

This challenge has taken on a whole new meaning for me.  Besides the fact that I actually have no desire to buy anything right now, my boyfriend has decided that he wants to take me to Nassau for my 30th birthday in October. Now we always set aside some money for vacations, the amount we need to come up with in a short period of time is pretty, umm, big!  We know we'll use some credit cards, but we'd like to limit it as much as possible.  So we're going into hyperdrive on savings, and so I'll be using up quite a bit before I buy!!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2009)

Went to Target today and got two journals--I'm addicted to journals.  I have a lot of them and they serve various purposes.  The ones today:  1st one is to help keep track of products used, note ones that I will or will not repurchase, and work on narrowing categories down to staples.  2nd one is to journal my transition to natural (I don't believe I announced that in this thread.  Now you know). I want to scrapbook it and I never do a good job with journaling so I am making a dedicated effort. This way it will be easy to include a lot of info when I make my "Transition to Natural" scrapbook.  I usually don't have a title put on the scrapbook but for this one I will.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Went to Target today and got two journals--I'm addicted to journals.  I have a lot of them and they serve various purposes.  The ones today:  1st one is to help keep track of products used, note ones that I will or will not repurchase, and work on narrowing categories down to staples.  2nd one is to journal my transition to natural (I don't believe I announced that in this thread.  Now you know). I want to scrapbook it and I never do a good job with journaling so I am making a dedicated effort. This way it will be easy to include a lot of info when I make my "Transition to Natural" scrapbook.  I usually don't have a title put on the scrapbook but for this one I will.



Congrats on your decision to transition.  I recall you mentioning it on *Muffin*'s thread about being a natural in disguise.  Enjoy it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> This challenge has taken on a whole new meaning for me. Besides the fact that I actually have no desire to buy anything right now, my boyfriend has decided that he wants to take me to Nassau for my 30th birthday in October. Now we always set aside some money for vacations, the amount we need to come up with in a short period of time is pretty, umm, big! We know we'll use some credit cards, but we'd like to limit it as much as possible. So we're going into hyperdrive on savings, and so I'll be using up quite a bit before I buy!!


 
WOW!  Enjoy saving for your trip!  That sounds Lovely.  And if you are honest....you really don't truly need any _new_ products.  

Just replacements (and only if those are a necessity).

I know I Have Enough to take me well into 2010.

_*it's good you have a new project to save towards*_


----------



## iNicola (Aug 1, 2009)

Christmas in August....I know I said I wouldn't buy any Joico products until next year but it was hard to pass up the sale at JCPenney today. Total out of pocket expense...$34 I got shampoo and condish liter duo, 2  Leave in protectant, 3 Split ends mender and 2  Moisture Intense Hydrator. I won't be using these (I'll maybe try the split end mender) until I used up a few more products.


Thanks for your help, Terri


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2009)

iNicola said:


> 2 *Leave in protectant, 3 Split ends mender  *
> Thanks for your help, Terri


 
Awwww You're Welcome.  Please let me know about these 2 items whenever you get around to using them.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thank you aggie but you all make it what it is. When we support each other it makes it so much easier. *My pj'ism is about non existent and im really surprised, im not wanting anything right now and that is a good feeling*.


 

Wow! these are my sentiments exactly. I am so eager to use up the stuff I have that it thrills me to move on to the next item on my agenda and I really have no real desire to replace anything until I use up some more of the stuff I still have and want to get rid of.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Christmas in August....I know I said I wouldn't buy any Joico products until next year but it was hard to pass up the sale at JCPenney today. Total out of pocket expense...$34 I got shampoo and condish liter duo, 2 Leave in protectant, 3 Split ends mender and 2 Moisture Intense Hydrator. I won't be using these (I'll maybe try the split end mender) until I used up a few more products.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help, Terri


 
These are some good choices you have here iNicola but may I ask, which poo and Joico shampoo and conditioner duo did you purchase?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2009)

Aggie said:


> These are some good choices you have here iNicola but may I ask, *which poo and Joico shampoo and conditioner duo did you purchase?*


 
I'd Like to know this too?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you ladies im so glad this challenge is going really well. I will use up the last of my s-curl tonight. There wasn't much in the bottle to begin with. It will be a repurchase. I had a flashback to when i rocked a curl back in the day and i realized that my hair was never dry, grew alot and never broke even in the winter time. And all i did was wear a curl bag and used activator. Ive been using this product only for the past few days and my hair is really happy. Im going to continue to experiment with this and hopefully can call it a staple product. Im getting back to the basics and using kiss.(keep it simple sister). Baggy,wash,dc and moisturize.


----------



## iNicola (Aug 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> These are some good choices you have here iNicola but may I ask, which poo and Joico shampoo and conditioner duo did you purchase?





IDareT'sHair said:


> I'd Like to know this too?



Sorry, ladies. I didn't mean to run on you like that. I got the kpak reconstruct duo, these were the only ones JCPenney carried.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 2, 2009)

I used up a small jar of Seyani Butter I found, a jar of Motions CPR, PM Supercharged Moisturizer, and an Eqyss Cream Rinse. The CPR is my staple so I have backups. I will repurchase the Seyani eventually. The PM is a great moisturizing conditioner but I have better ones that are cheaper. The Eqyss rinse is a nice detangler for me but I don't need to repurchase that, either. 

This is hardly the place to be pushin', but does anyone want an unused liter of PM Instant Moisture Daily Treatment or a 16oz Abba Moisturscentsations conditioner, also unused? If so, pm me. All yours.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 2, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I used up a small jar of Seyani Butter I found, a jar of Motions CPR, PM Supercharged Moisturizer, and an Eqyss Cream Rinse. The CPR is my staple so I have backups. I will repurchase the Seyani eventually. The PM is a great moisturizing conditioner but I have better ones that are cheaper. The Eqyss rinse is a nice detangler for me but I don't need to repurchase that, either.
> 
> This is hardly the place to be pushin', but does anyone want an unused liter of PM Instant Moisture Daily Treatment or a 16oz Abba Moisturscentsations conditioner, also unused? If so, pm me. All yours.


 
Good job ms brownie you are doing really good.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Sorry, ladies. I didn't mean to run on you like that. I got the kpak reconstruct duo, these were the only ones JCPenney carried.


 You can't go wrong with k-pak especially since you also have the intense hydrator as your moisture treatment.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 2, 2009)

Ladies i washed my hair last night and still haven't used up anything. That sitrinillah is stubborn. Its at the bottom but it won't dissapear 16oz lasts a long time. One day i will triumph over this jar.


----------



## Charz (Aug 2, 2009)

I used up an AOHSR!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2009)

Well.....I haven't used up anything either.  I am at the bottom of my Mizani Nighttime Treatment (which I will definitely repurchase at some point).

If I Co-Wash later this week, I will probably finish up my Banana Brulee and probably the rest of my CD Khoret Amen Smoothie.  Those two have the least amount of Product.

I will repurchase the Banana Brulee (on sale) but will not repurchase the CD Khoret Amen Smoothie basically due to price.  If I ever see it at TJ Maxx or Marshall's for less than $7.00 Bucks, I may consider it.  

Performance wasn't necessarily "bad" But there are plenty of other DC's that I'd rather spend my $ on (like Sitrinillah).


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 2, 2009)

I moisturized my hair for my baggy tonight and my bottle of s-curl is officially gone.  A night late but hey its gone.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm at work right now and I usually tap my nape with some moisture on break so I just used up my BB Happy Nappy Styles. I do like it but BB is pricey. I have plenty of other moisturizers to use. No repurchase.
I have one more use left of my Hair One Olive Cleansing conditioner that I'm going to use on Wednesday. I'll see what else I can use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2009)

I Just Finished Up my SheScentIt Banana Brulee!  This will definitely be a re-purchase at some point. (Love that Stuff). 

I co-washed with CD Khoret Amen Smoothie.  Didn't quite finish that one up.  That will not be a repurchase tho'. 

I have started compiling a comprehensive list, as I begin to use up _more_ items of what I will and _will __not_ be repurchasing.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 3, 2009)

i used up another bottle of oyin juices and berries. it seems like i will never be out of this stuff becuae i do half and half with water. so i have 2 more bottles lol. i love this stuff and now that i can get it locally i will always repurchase.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 3, 2009)

Used up my Philosophy co-wash conditioner and the Kimble Shea Butter Mask.  Won't repurchase either.  Have one more use left of the Perlier Olive Oil Mask, even though it's really thick, I don't feel like it's penetrating the way some of my other DCs do, so I won't repurchase.  

Oh, and some friends of mine who were going on vacation in September decided to wait a month and come out for my birthday, so we changed from Nassau to Montego Bay.  Either way, I'm still stoked!!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 3, 2009)

Like T I was going through my products and making decisions and . I've got so much ish up in this joint. It is going to take forever to get through this stuff . I'm working on a plan of attack. I will attempt to use up first.  If I can't take it anymore I will start giving it away to friends, family, and the local women's shelter. On the other side of things since there are quite a few items I won't be repurchasing I do have a small list of things to try .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Like T I was going through my products and making decisions and . *I've got so much ish up in this joint.* It is going to take forever to get through this stuff . *I'm working on a plan of attack. I will attempt to use up first.* If I can't take it anymore I will start giving it away to friends, family, and the local women's shelter. On the other side of things since there are quite a few items I won't be repurchasing *I do have a small list of things to try* .


 
I Got that Idea actually from you!  When you said you bought those Journals to detail your progress and your products.  But, I've started my list.

 I too, have Toooooo much Crazy Stuff Up In This Piece!


----------



## Charz (Aug 3, 2009)

I sat down today and gathered products that I will never finish and put them on the exchange forum. I don't have any BSS stuff, most of my stuff is natural, homemade stuff. It was really difficult because it is coming down to the wire. See, I like to have allot of choice in regards to the products I use. But some of them I never choose! 

But I know I made the right decision, and I will be able to eliminate waste and clutter.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 3, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> See, I like to have allot of choice in regards to the products I use. But some of them I never choose!


 
The above is so me .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> See, I like to have allot of choice in regards to the products I use. But some of them I never choose!.


 


Shay72 said:


> The above is so me .


 
Yeah............Me Too!  That's why I am NOT Opening Anything Else until some of my other "Precious" are used up and a decision is made on them.  

I Love 99.9% of them.  I really do.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2009)

I just bought 6 boxes of karishma henna, 3 boxes of kapoor kachli and 2 boxes of amla powders. I ran out of a box of amla and had to replenish it. The one box I have left will not last long especially since the mailing system here is so bad. I must say, I am excited to try the karishma henna seeing that there were so many awesome reviews of it. Right now I am trying hard to get only products that I need. Even my henna stash is pretty low. I think I might have 2 more treatments I can get out of it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 3, 2009)

I finally got some Mizani Thermasmooth shampoo to try. Will test it out this week. I also restocked on Essential Balms shea butter hair and scalp balm. I love that!! I have resisted getting anything else! I shall stay strong!!!


----------



## chebaby (Aug 3, 2009)

my cocasta oil came in the mail today. im so excited. i cant wait to do my overnight oil treatment with it tonight.

i have been working on using up my vo5 blackberry sage conditioner but as thin as that stuff is it doesnt seem to be going anywhere. i only have  like 3 ounce left but that stuff is stubborn.
im also working on my aussie moist. i love that stuff but i think it will be gone buy next week because im already strugling to get some out the bottle.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 4, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Like T I was going through my products and making decisions and . I've got so much ish up in this joint. It is going to take forever to get through this stuff . I'm working on a plan of attack. I will attempt to use up first. If I can't take it anymore I will start giving it away to friends, family, and the local women's shelter. On the other side of things since there are quite a few items I won't be repurchasing I do have a small list of things to try .


 

 I know just how it is!! I've been at the point where I just give stuff away. I have given boxes to a shelter and to the church. And I haven't made a dent!!! It's totally ridiculous. But I used to buy stuff a few times a week!!  But no more of that. I might once in a while purchase something new to try but not like that. Never again! I used to have long wish lists but now I keep it short and sweet.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 4, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I know just how it is!! I've been at the point where I just give stuff away. I have given boxes to a shelter and to the church. And I haven't made a dent!!! It's totally ridiculous. But I used to buy stuff a few times a week!!  But no more of that. I might once in a while purchase something new to try but not like that. Never again! I used to have long wish lists but now I keep it short and sweet.


 
 I was always ordering something.  I always had something in route.  My wish list was ridiculous.  I have definitely gotten better.

I finished Hairveda's Moist PRO. I have back ups.  I also finished Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie.  I have back ups for that too.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 4, 2009)

today i finally used up my vo5 blackberry sage and a sample jar of miss jessies rapid recovery. i use to think i loved the rapid recovery but after using it today i am sooooo glad its gone. that stuff is terrible.


----------



## shelleywj (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm in. I need to cure my PJism!


----------



## shelleywj (Aug 4, 2009)

Same here Brownie518..I bagged up a bunch of stuff and gave it to my neighbor...and still didn't make a dent...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2009)

shelleywj said:


> I bagged up a bunch of stuff and gave it to my neighbor...and still didn't make a dent...


 
Glad you could join us.  Just keep focusing on "Product Driven Results" Continue to determine the what, why and how of the products you're purchasing.

I found it to be helpful to start keeping a list of products you plan to re-purchase and which you will not and "Why?" 

Again, Welcome to the Challenge.


----------



## shelleywj (Aug 4, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Glad you could join us. Just keep focusing on "Product Driven Results" Continue to determine the what, why and how of the products you're purchasing.
> 
> I found it to be helpful to start keeping a list of products you plan to re-purchase and which you will not and "Why?"
> 
> Again, Welcome to the Challenge.


 

Thanks! I've been keeping a wish list of products and perusing this site to get feedback before buying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2009)

shelleywj said:


> Thanks! I've been keeping a wish list of products and perusing this site to get feedback before buying.


 
It's Good to Have You.

Hopefully, you will feel like this Challenge and This Thread will help you "control" your Urge to buy products while using up the zillion things you already have in your stash.

I know for me, I am entering my 4th week without the "desire" to buy any new products. 

It has really worked well for me.  Girl, I have so much stuff and alot of Opened Stuff, and I am determined not to open up anything else until I use up some of the stuff that is opened.  

Thus, the _incessant and overwhelming need _to continue to purchase "more stuff" right now, is virtually non-existent.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 4, 2009)

I gave away my never before used Tigi Bedhead Dumb Blonde Reconstructor.  I straightened my friend's hair tonight (non-AA), and I knew she would need a protein based conditioner and didn't have one, so I gave it to her.  Figured at least it would go to good hands.  That makes 3 used, 1 given away.  Slowly, but surely, I will make a dent in this madness.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 5, 2009)

shelleywj said:


> I'm in. I need to cure my PJism!



 Great to have you in the Challenge!!! It has really been helping. Just making me more aware of what I have and what I'm buying, and why, has made a huge difference for me. 

So, I was able to finish my Hair One Olive Cleansing Conditioner and I will definitely repurchase. Maybe tomorrow. I love it!! My hair feels great after using it. I also finished some Bee Mine but I have several backups of this. My PM The Conditioner is almost finished, maybe by next week, and I will definitely get more of that. That is one of my beloveds!    I'm giving away 3 products this week, too. Slowly but surely reducing the stash.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 5, 2009)

I finished HE Totally Twisted last night.  I will not repurchase.  I did buy a sample of Hydratherma Naturals Protein/Moisture Leave In on the exhange forum.  I really like the ingredients. I will try that out in the fall.  I prefer to use spray leave in's in the spring & summer and creamy leave ins in the fall & winter.  What I realized when going through "my bss" is I only have 1 creamy leave in (Giovanni Direct).  That is too scary for me. I need at minimum 2 products per category.  

Oh yeah I will be checking with the girls at work today and seeing if they want some of this stuff I got.  They were so appreciative last time.


----------



## Charz (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, I know myself very well. I will try a hair product, love it after a couple uses, and then buy it in bulk, like it is going outta style. Then I get buyers remorse because after a week or two, I am not feeling it as much. I ALMOST placed a bulk order for Oyin's Whipped Pudding recently. Come to find out, its ok, but not holy grail material for me. I guess you live and you learn.


----------



## shelleywj (Aug 5, 2009)

I've got to find a cheaper moisturizing and protein shampoo and conditioner than my Frederic Fekkai stuff I get at Target....Once I finish those, I'll be on the hunt for a replacement...I think... I love how they work and the smell is amazing...but not sure I want to keep paying that much...Also battling not to fall into buying cheap and end up having to go back to more expensive products because sometimes cheap doesn't mean better. Got about 2 months to go on my FF stuff....


----------



## iNicola (Aug 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am at the bottom of my Mizani Nighttime Treatment (which I will definitely repurchase at some point).


I went to JCPenney several times, picked up the jar, looked at the ingredients and put it back on the shelf. The mineral oil scares me but I think I'm going to give it a try. JCPenney is having another 50% sale this weekend on styling products so I'll pick it up. I wash once a week so it shouldn't be a problem.


ETA: I replace my Pantene R&N with Miss Keys 10 en 1 Super Conditioner instead of using my YTCa mask. I'm almost 15 weeks post so my hair needs a lot of product now. I'll save my beloved TYCa mask for the few weeks after I relax then switch to another product. I got so much slip from the Super Conditioner, so it might be a stretching staple and it was cheap too...$5 and change for 16oz.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 5, 2009)

i didnt finish anything up today but i used my darcy botanicals madeagascar vanilla styling cream and i love it. it gave me a ton over shrinkage (which i love lol) and my hair is sooooo soft and shiny. my hair rarely shines. this stuff is a keeper. she sent me a sample of her leave in conditioner. i will try that next time.


oh and im almost finished with my AO GPB. i will repurchase that because i love it.


and im down to only 6 bottles of kbb hair milk. i cant let that stash get down too low because that is my HG leave in. nothing beats it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Ladies for Bumping this Thread and being *So* _Dilligent_ in Reporting what you are using up, what is working (and why) and what will or will not be a Repurchase (And Why).

This Challenge and Thread is really helping so many of us.  And it is really good that we are ALL still sticking to it.  

And Honestly Evaluating What we are Using on Our Hair. 

WOW............Just think about how Far we will be going into the First of The Year with our Analysis of our Products.  

I can see Many of Us determining Serious Staples, Others Cutting back on Spending and some of us Establishing Stronger Regimens.

Everybody Keep Up the Good Work.  And Use 1 !


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey kids mama's home . I counldn't make it until friday. I missed you guys. And i still haven't used anything up.


----------



## Charz (Aug 5, 2009)

I used up QB OHHB. I love this stuff. Luckily I have two backups!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hey kids mama's home . I counldn't make it until friday. I missed you guys. And i still haven't used anything up.


 
We Waz Holding It Down Sis!  Welcome Home!  We missed you too.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> We Waz Holding It Down Sis! Welcome Home! We missed you too.


 
Thanks t, ive only been here half hour and i want to leave again. I just won't stay on so long. You ladies are doing so good. I have to read through what i missed. Im so glad to have you all here with me, this challenge is what i needed to cure my pjism.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 5, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I used up QB OHHB. I love this stuff. Luckily I have two backups!


 hey gurl
how do you use this? i had it back when i was relaxed and didnt like it because i didnt know what to do with it lol. now that im natural i would love to try it again so i may purchase it.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 5, 2009)

shelleywj said:


> I'm in. I need to cure my PJism!


 
Hi shelley, its good to have you and welcome.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow this is an awesome thread. There are so many wonderful ladies either using up most of their stash or giving away some of them in an effort to put a dent in them which is a blessing in itself. I am so excited and honored to be a part of this thread 

 . I have given some products to my little sister because she has 2 kids and is pretty much taking of them herself. I thought that I would be a small blessing to all 3 of them by giving them some of the products that are not staples of mine and let me tell you ladies, she appreciates every single one of them. I am so overwhelmed with emotion right now 

 .


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thanks t, ive only been here half hour and i want to leave again. I just won't stay on so long. You ladies are doing so good. I have to read through what i missed.* Im so glad to have you all here with me, this challenge is what i needed to cure my pjism*.


 

, totally agree....

By the way, I have not used up anything this week as yet because I am in my cornrows and not using up stuff quite as fast as before I got them done. I will probably take them out next Friday and do a henna treatment.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hey kids mama's home . I counldn't make it until friday. I missed you guys. And i still haven't used anything up.


 
I was just thinking about you and planning to pm to let you know that you are missed .


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I was just thinking about you and planning to pm to let you know that you are missed .


 
I missed you too girl. I never realized how much you ladies meant to me until i left. Oh lawd i feel a tear coming


----------



## Charz (Aug 6, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hey gurl
> how do you use this? i had it back when i was relaxed and didnt like it because i didnt know what to do with it lol. now that im natural i would love to try it again so i may purchase it.



I have two words for you. Soaked hair. Yeah, I said it!

Basically for me OHHB is a sticky mess if I apply it to dry hair. I use my leave-in conditioner after I rinse my hair. Then on top of the leave in I put the OHHB. My hair is so freakin soft afterwords. And a jar of OHHB lasts so long. This jar has been used daily since I got it, around the first week of April.

I loveeeee it!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey, La!!! Nice to see you back in the saddle!!!  

I'm sitting here now with the last of my other jar of Motions CPR and Henna Queen Garlic on my hair. I have another Garlic in the stash and I will always repurchase CPR. I'm going to Sally's in the morning. I also finished a bottle of Shikakai oil. I do like it but I have a couple of bottles of Hairveda CoCasta so I don't need to repurchase. I love them for prepooing. 
I'm working on finishing my jars of Lustrasilk Cholesterols, the Olive Oil and the Shea Butter Mango. The Olive Oil I won't repurchase cuz it doesn't really do anything that I notice. The Shea Butter I will repurchase at some point. I like it for cowashing and it really moisturizes and detangles. These Lustrasilk jars seem bottomless! 
I have soooo many products and I sometimes get overwhelmed looking at them all so I just pull out a few at a time and work on those. I don't want to upset my regimen too much. My SO noticed the extra room on some of our shelves and he's very happy.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 6, 2009)

im so sad. i used my oyin honey hemp conditioner for the first time today in about a month. i love that stuff and i only have one use left with no back ups. whats a girl to do lol. i think i may go to the oyin store this weekend to get me another bottle because today just reminded me of how much i love this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2009)

I used up one of my IC Fantasia Serums over the weekend that I really, really liked alot. 

I pulled out a different one, that I had in my Stash, but Never Used. I think it's the _IC Fantasia Heat Protectant Serum_ (Fucisha Pink) Bottle?  

So far, I have not been pleased with this one.erplexed One reason, probably is because I haven't been using "Heat" and it is NOT slicking my almost 12 week Post Relaxed hair down at all (even w/Gel).Oh My!  

Naturally, I will keep it, but I had to replace it.  So, I purchased L'anza Neem Serum.  I Absolutely Love all my L'anza Products, so hopefully this will work for me.  The "Neem" also sounded interesting. 

So, I will put the IC Heat Protectant away, and pull it out again when/if I use heat.  I could always re-purchase the one I just finished up for a nominal amount of $.

My Problem:  Trying to Prevent and Curb the _Desire_ Now to Run Out to Buy & Try 13 Different Serums. 

I'll keep using the one I have (Pink Bottle) and put it away once the L'anza arrives.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 6, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, La!!! Nice to see you back in the saddle!!!
> 
> Hey  ms. brownie your doing so well keep it up.
> 
> ...


 


chebaby said:


> im so sad. i used my oyin honey hemp conditioner for the first time today in about a month. i love that stuff and i only have one use left with no back ups. whats a girl to do lol. i think i may go to the oyin store this weekend to get me another bottle because today just reminded me of how much i love this stuff.


 Don't put them out of buisness che. How about you go work them for us we need an lhcf discount.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I used up one of my IC Fantasia Serums over the weekend that I really, really liked alot.
> 
> I pulled out a different one, that I had in my Stash, but Never Used. I think it's the _IC Fantasia Heat Protectant Serum_ (Fucisha Pink) Bottle?
> 
> ...


 
Hey t, i like the clear ic serum. And i don't think it will help to slick back hair but it gives good shine like bling bling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hey t, i like the clear ic serum. And i don't think it will help to slick back hair but it gives good shine like bling bling.


 
IK!  It is "_Blingalicious_" !

That was the One I Just used Up.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2009)

I haven't used up anything new. The rest of the bottles of conditioners I have are pretty full and will probably be a while before I can work through them. MY hair is still cornrowed and so I won't be doing much with it for another week or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I haven't used up anything new. The rest of the bottles of conditioners I have are pretty full and will probably be a while before I can work through them.


 
But At Least you have a "Mind" to Use those things Up.  It's going to all start with a Mind Transformation. (I sound like I am preaching)

I know for me, personally, _there was a time _that using something up was not even on My Radar.  I Just would run out (or on-line) and Buy More Stuff.

So, at least, you are thinking about it, and making plans to use it up even if they are "full" or almost full.  It all Starts with changing your thinking.

And that's always a Good Thing.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 6, 2009)

^^^^^thats true. before this thread i dont think i ever used up more than three products. now im using things left and right.


im trying to tell myself not to deep condition with my honey hemp conditioner but i think im gonna do it anyway. that stuff is intoxicating. i plan on spreading it all over my hair and leaving it on until the morning.


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 7, 2009)

So I'm almost done with my 1.3 Liter Nexxus Humectress (costco), the pump wont work anymore now i have to unscrew it and bring it out. I really like this conditioner but I won't repurchase for now, plus I have a small bottle of it that's almost done too. It also has mineral oil, so I'm reluctant to repurchase it, even though it helps detangle my 10 week post hair.

I'm also almost done with my Paul Mitchell detangler, don't think I'll repurchase this either. I'm itching to try the L'anza detangler or something else.

My coconut oil is pretty much finished. I need to hurry up and buy more.

I'm also using up my Ojon restorative garbage. that stuff makes my hair hard so i use  w/ coconut oil as a prepoo to use it up
should i use it on my skin?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 7, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> So I'm almost done with my 1.3 Liter Nexxus Humectress (costco), the pump wont work anymore now i have to unscrew it and bring it out. I really like this conditioner but I won't repurchase for now, plus I have a small bottle of it that's almost done too. It also has mineral oil, so I'm reluctant to repurchase it, even though it helps detangle my 10 week post hair.
> 
> I'm also almost done with my Paul Mitchell detangler, don't think I'll repurchase this either. I'm itching to try the L'anza detangler or something else.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, i don't know what kind of ingredients the ojon contain. If you want to use it on your skin i would do a patch test first. Just a small amount of skin maybe on your hand to see if it will cause irritation. If its not working for you, you can put it on the swap forum or give it away.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ^^^^^thats true. *before this thread i dont think i ever used up more than three products. now im using things left and right.
> *
> 
> im trying to tell myself not to deep condition with my honey hemp conditioner but i think im gonna do it anyway. that stuff is intoxicating. i plan on spreading it all over my hair and leaving it on until the morning.



I so agree with the bolded!! 
The Honey Hemp is one I just pulled out to try and use up. I think I used it only once or twice and just pushed it to the side. I'm also working on my Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse, Aphogee 2 Minute, Silk Amino Acids, and some Humecto. The Humecto no longer works for me so I will not repurchase. I've been adding it to my final rinse because I love the smell. 
I'm trying to hold on to my Jasmine's Moisture Renewal leave in. I tried it as a final rinse and loved it and using it on dry hair really uses it up fast. That's a definite repurchase. Probably in about the next half hour.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> But At Least you have a "Mind" to Use those things Up. It's going to all start with a Mind Transformation. (I sound like I am preaching)
> 
> I know for me, personally, _there was a time _that using something up was not even on My Radar. I Just would run out (or on-line) and Buy More Stuff.
> 
> ...


 
I totally agree. Since joining this challenge, all I can think of is 'Hmmm, what am I going to use up next?"


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 7, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I so agree with the bolded!!
> The Honey Hemp is one I just pulled out to try and use up. I think I used it only once or twice and just pushed it to the side. I'm also working on my Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse, Aphogee 2 Minute, Silk Amino Acids, and some Humecto. The Humecto no longer works for me so I will not repurchase. I've been adding it to my final rinse because I love the smell.
> I'm trying to hold on to my Jasmine's Moisture Renewal leave in. I tried it as a final rinse and loved it and using it on dry hair really uses it up fast. *That's a definite repurchase.* *Probably in about the next half hour*.


 
LOLOL!!!


----------



## chebaby (Aug 7, 2009)

welp, my oyin honey hemp is gone. i used it overnight and washed it out about an hour ago and my hair feels and looks so darn good. yep im gonna get another bottle or two tomorrow. i really love that stuff.

im almost done with my aussie moist and my hairveda whipped gelly. both will be repurchases but i dont know when. also im gonna use up my sample of the hairveda amala cream rinse. i might purchase a big bottle later on.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> welp, my oyin honey hemp is gone. i used it overnight and washed it out about an hour ago and my hair feels and looks so darn good. yep im gonna get another bottle or two tomorrow. i really love that stuff.
> 
> im almost done with my aussie moist and my hairveda whipped gelly. both will be repurchases but i dont know when. also im gonna use up my sample of the *hairveda amala cream rinse*. i might purchase a big bottle later on.


 
I hope you like it as much as i do. That is my hg shampoo. *Drum roll please* I have finallly used up my sitrinillah dc that i have had since 1962. It is a repurchase, i have 2 16oz jars left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ^^^^^thats true. before this thread i dont think i ever used up more than three products. now im using things left and right.


 
I couldn't agree more.  For Me, Now it's all about _Product Driven Results_.

The items that I purchase, I want to ensure, to the best of my ability, that I am getting the Results I Seek.


----------



## Americka (Aug 8, 2009)

It's been a minute since I've used anything up, but as of tonight I have no more castor oil and I finally finished Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol. I definitely need more castor oil and I have another container of LSBC.


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Aug 8, 2009)

Finally!! I used one of my deep conditioners and one of my rinse out conditioners.  Seemed like I was neva gonna get anything used up.  

I'm in kinky twists for atleast the next 6 wks, so I probably won't be able to use up anything.  Well, maybe my shescentit scalp spritz or spray leave-in conditioner  We'll see


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> * I have finallly used up my *sitrinillah dc *that i have had since 1962. It is a repurchase, i have 2 16oz jars left.


 
I want another one of these (even though I haven't used the 1st one I bought)...

But if it goes on Sale over Labor Day....I will definitely buy another.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2009)

I just used up an ounce each of Roux Moisture Recovery Treatment and Ion Effective Care Treatment this morning for my protein treatment. Most likely will follow it up with Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner for moisture.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm pushing up on the end of my JC Revitalizing Leave-in Conditioner.  Probably won't last another week.  I'll also finally finish the Perlier Olive Oil Mask next week.  After that I'll start working on the Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat, which will take awhile.  This is when things will start to SLOOOOOWWWW down , I have so many new products that it's going to take a lot of work to get through them.  The positive is that I really don't need to buy anything for a LONG time.  I'll definitely check out sales, especially some of my etsy sites like N'Joi Creations and Darcy Botanicals (which I've never tried), but I'm still chillin right now.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 8, 2009)

I used up a YTC Mud Mask.  I have 4 back ups.  Now is right about the time I need to go and find out where that new Walgreen's is.  Arlington didn't have one before that I was aware of.  If they don't have them there I have two other ways of getting them.

I've been using the YTC Pampering Mud Conditioner for cowashing this week.  I'm not really liking it that much.  It will be the next thing that I will  use up.  I got it from a friend so it was never a purchase but at this point I can say I won't be purchasing it.  I will most likely finish up my Juices & Berries in the next week or so.  I have 2-3 backups.  I've figured out because I cowash so much that I can use up a conditioner in 1-2 weeks.  

I gave away an Organix Shea Butter Condish, Patene Nature Fusion Smooth Vitality Condish, and HE None of Your Frizziness to one of my coworkers.  I'm hoping she really likes the Patene because I have quite a few more of them that she can have.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want another one of these (even though I haven't used the 1st one I bought)...
> 
> *But if it goes on Sale over Labor Day*....I will definitely buy another.


 
Everyone is doing so good. Im proud of us all. I will probably not finish something else for a long time because im stuck on using only one product to moisturize my hair now. Im saving my green tea butter and almond glaze for the winter. Im loving the s-curl and my s-curl substitute right now. I went to jasmines yesterday to get somethings for my birthday and i can't buy anything. Isn't that the wierdest thing? I have to go back and see how long we have been doing this challenge but i really think my pjism is gone. I hope so because i don't want to go back to the way i used to be. Ive wasted too much money.

@t to the bolded this is going to be my time to stock up for the winter but i won't need much at all. For me i can strech a jar of sitrinillah for at least 2 months. This is something im going to have to think about i don't want to get too much or too little because im not buying nothing in the winter.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I used up a YTC Mud Mask. I have 4 back ups. Now is right about the time I need to go and find out where that new Walgreen's is. Arlington didn't have one before that I was aware of. If they don't have them there I have two other ways of getting them.
> 
> I've been using the YTC Pampering Mud Conditioner for cowashing this week. I'm not really liking it that much. It will be the next thing that I will use up. I got it from a friend so it was never a purchase but at this point I can say I won't be purchasing it. I will most likely finish up my Juices & Berries in the next week or so. I have 2-3 backups. I've figured out because I cowash so much that I can use up a conditioner in 1-2 weeks.
> 
> I gave away an Organix Shea Butter Condish, Patene Nature Fusion Smooth Vitality Condish, and HE None of Your Frizziness to one of my coworkers. I'm hoping she really likes the Patene because I have quite a few more of them that she can have.


 
Alot of my co workers use pantene, I might give some stuff to them too. There is a basket in the locker room for stuff and ill just leave somethings in there. Some ladies take showers after work and that way the would not have to bring alot of stuff. Or i got the idea from another poster if you frequent a gym you could also leave some stuff there too. If you ever get low on your masks you know who to holla at.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 8, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Alot of my co workers use pantene, I might give some stuff to them too. There is a basket in the locker room for stuff and ill just leave somethings in there. Some ladies take showers after work and that way the would not have to bring alot of stuff. Or i got the idea from another poster if you frequent a gym you could also leave some stuff there too. If you ever get low on your masks you know who to holla at.


 
I never thought about the gym.  Great idea.  

I was including you in my two options . Thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Everyone is doing so good. Im proud of us all. I have to go back and see how long we have been doing this challenge *but i really think my pjism is gone. I hope so because i don't want to go back to the way i used to be.* *Ive wasted too much money*.


 

IK.  My Mantra is Product Driven Results.  I want to know B4 I purchase what the expected outcome is going to be.  I was doing that, and I really don't have too much I don't like:  I just had TOO MUCH.

I've given alot of stuff away.  Not necessarily stuff I didn't "like" but duplicates and stuff upon stuff upon stuff.

And I am now at a place I can "live with myself" and not feel so crazy about _buying, needing, wanting "stuff" all the time, all the time, all the time.  _It had become almost _Obsessive_

But, I'm good now.  I will focus on using up the Wonderful things I bought and be Content with what I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh Yeah:  I think the Name of the Challenge: "Use 1 Buy 1" also Brought about alot of Eye Opening Clarity Personally For Me. 

It wasn't Use 1 Buy 10! *OR* Why Use 1 Buy 1 when you already got 13!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK. My Mantra is Product Driven Results. I want to know B4 I purchase what the expected outcome is going to be. I was doing that, and I really don't have too much I don't like: I just had TOO MUCH.
> 
> I've given alot of stuff away. Not necessarily stuff I didn't "like" but duplicates and stuff upon stuff upon stuff.
> 
> ...




This right here is the key, being content with what you have. This challenge forces you to use what you have. And to see if you really need it or not. Everything i have works for me too but do i need it. Its like a process of elimination. I have found my holy grails and im sticking with them. There is no need for me to get any new products. Everytime i want to try something new it starts the pj cycle all over again. I have room in my cabinets and im using my stuff. this is an accomplishment for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> [/b]
> 
> *This right here is the key, being content with what you have.* This challenge forces you to use what you have. And to see if you really need it or not. Everything i have works for me too but do i need it. *Its like a process of elimination.* *I have found my holy grails and im sticking with them.* There is no need for me to get any new products. *Everytime i want to try something new it starts the pj cycle all over again. I have room in my cabinets and im using my stuff. this is an accomplishment for me.*


 
Point 1:  Yes, especially if you have alot of great products and don't have alot of "Junk" in your stash. i.e. stuff that you hate, don't work, bad ingredients....etc....just junk. 
You can be quite content.  And Proud of your Products (even if it is alot and/or overwhelming).

Point 2: Yes, you can eliminate items in search of a few things that work really great for your hair.  
At one time, I probably had 15 reconstructors. So Finding any kind of HG was impossible because I was using (and buying) a different product every week and loved them all.  But how could I really tell?  All of them gave good results.

Point 3: Excellent Observation.  Just like when I ran out of that Serum, I could feel myself wanting to buy like 10 different serums I had read about on a Serum Thread.  Instead of just replacing the IC Fantasia One I KNEW I liked and got good results from.  I was ready to buy, PM, Redken, this one, that one......

Point 4:  Yes, I have room now.  I keep my Stash in My Garage.  When I first started out it was contained in the Laundry Room (but it grew so fast) and I couldn't stand to go in there (or look at all that stuff) it became Overwhelming, so I moved it to the Garage.  

Now when I come home in the evening, I feel "pleasant" and peaceful and not stressed because I am no longer looking at a BSS Warehouse when I Hit the Garage Door Button.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Point 1: Yes, especially if you have alot of great products and don't have alot of "Junk" in your stash. i.e. stuff that you hate, don't work, bad ingredients....etc....just junk.
> You can be quite content. And Proud of your Products (even if it is alot and/or overwhelming).
> 
> Point 2: Yes, you can eliminate items in search of a few things that work really great for your hair.
> ...


 
You will get to the place where you want to be. I think the hardest part maybe for you that all your stuff works. Some may work exactly the same. If you have multiple things that all do the same thing. You could start looking at prices. Which things are the cheapest in your stash that does the same thing as the expensive stuff. You can still have great products and save money at the same time.


----------



## Kacie (Aug 8, 2009)

I used up my Aussie 3 min miracle(No re-buy) and Nature's Gate Jojoba Con this week


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 8, 2009)

Kacie said:


> I used up my Aussie 3 min miracle(No re-buy) and Nature's Gate Jojoba Con this week


 
Good job kacie, what didn't you like about the aussie. Ive used the product before and it dried my hair out. It smells good but that's about the only thing i liked about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2009)

I used Up My Elasta QP Mango Butter. I had one jar and sent one to a friend to try. 

I really liked it, and _would consider repurchasing it,_ but there is a thread out saying how Elasta got bought out by another company and is reforumlating all their stuff.erplexed  

So, I will be putting this purchase off for a while and maybe think about some of the "other butters" out there.  Like JC or Hairveda or SheScentIt.

Do you Ladies have any Suggestions?  What are some of your Fav Butters?  Would appreciate Your Feedback.  

Thanks.


----------



## Kacie (Aug 8, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good job kacie, what didn't you like about the aussie. Ive used the product before and it dried my hair out. It smells good but that's about the only thing i liked about it.



It wasn't moisturizing for me either and the rinse out is so rough.  It's crazy because I like the Aussie Moist Conditioner, but this "special 3 min treat" was poo.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I used Up My Elasta QP Mango Butter. I had one jar and sent one to a friend to try.
> 
> I really liked it, and _would consider repurchasing it,_ but there is a thread out saying how Elasta got bought out by another company and is reforumlating all their stuff.erplexed
> 
> ...


 
Hi t, i like avocado butter from fromnaturewithlove.com and i like hairveda's green tea butter. I also like dream cream from sweet nature by eddie, i think that's what its called. These are my 3 of choice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hi t, i like avocado butter from fromnaturewithlove.com and i like hairveda's green tea butter. I also like dream cream from sweet nature by eddie, i think that's what its called. These are my 3 of choice.


 
Thanks La.  They All Sound Wonderful.  If Hairveda has that "Sale" I keep hoping for during Labor Day Weekend, I will add it in with the Sitrinillah.  Will look at FNWL and SN by Eddie as well.  Have you used any Butters by Jasmine's or SheScentIt?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks La. They All Sound Wonderful. If Hairveda has that "Sale" I keep hoping for during Labor Day Weekend, I will add it in with the Sitrinillah. Will look at FNWL and SN by Eddie as well. Have you used any Butters by Jasmine's or SheScentIt?


 
No t i haven't tried any from the other places i know alot of ladies like the shescentit butters you can always get samples to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2009)

You Know, I just realized, I am actually using up a few things.  Like the Elasta.etc....  

So, I am feeling pretty good about that.  I'm in No Rush. But it does feel good to use up something (and see an empty jar) instead of having 50 million Jars of the same kind of things all opened and Still Buyin' more.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Know, I just realized, I am actually using up a few things. Like the Elasta.etc....
> 
> So, I am feeling pretty good about that. I'm in No Rush. But it does feel good to use up something (and see an empty jar) instead of having 50 million Jars of the same kind of things all opened and Still Buyin' more.


 
I know its a good feeling. Im also putting a dent in my body product stash also. And i have saved money which is always a plus.


----------



## Charz (Aug 8, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, La!!! Nice to see you back in the saddle!!!
> 
> I'm sitting here now with the last of my other jar of Motions CPR and Henna Queen Garlic on my hair. I have another Garlic in the stash and I will always repurchase CPR. I'm going to Sally's in the morning. I also finished a bottle of Shikakai oil. I do like it but I have a couple of bottles of Hairveda CoCasta so I don't need to repurchase. I love them for prepooing.



Hey I saw your post in the product junkie thread. If you PM me your address, Ill send you my Hairveda Amla Cream Rinse. Its about 80% full.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 8, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Hey I saw your post in the product junkie thread. If you PM me your address, Ill send you my Hairveda Amla Cream Rinse. Its about 80% full.


 
Charz you don't like the rinse?  I love that stuff.


----------



## Charz (Aug 8, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Charz you don't like the rinse?  I love that stuff.



Its alright, but I feel like its not doing anything special for my hair. I might as well cowash with a conditioner, using the ACR feels the same as that.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 8, 2009)

I had to buy some more moist 24/7 conditoner, the bottle i have is almost gone and it takes 2 weeks to come. I should have gotten it sooner but i thought i would not repurchase , i love this conditioner and the way it makes my hair feel. I might buy a gallon for the winter im still trying to decide.


----------



## iNicola (Aug 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I used Up My Elasta QP Mango Butter. I had one jar and sent one to a friend to try.
> 
> I really liked it, and _would consider repurchasing it,_ but there is a thread out saying how Elasta got bought out by another company and is reforumlating all their stuff.erplexed


Really?erplexed Wow....I like it, and I can't say I have good moisturizers but this was working well for me. I'll need a get a couple more mango butter so that I'll have time to do more research on moisturizers. I wanted to try something from Shecentit and Hairveda but I need something that's available locally as well.

I was suppose to do a co-wash yesterday but I wanted to use up some poo so I did a regular wash. I just want to toot Miss Keys 10 en 1 horns again. I'm really like it...I steamed (home steam treatment) with it and my hair felt so good after, good amount of slippage. PC took some of it away though ...I used the Joico leave in, SEM and Silk Infusion. My hair dried so soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Really?erplexed Wow....I like it, and I can't say I have good moisturizers but this was working well for me. I'll need a get a couple more mango butter so that I'll have time to do more research on moisturizers.


 
Yup.  Girl, I went into the BSS on my Lunch Hour Friday looking for "older" jars and they already had the "new" ones on the shelves.


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=8487188


----------



## iNicola (Aug 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yup.  Girl, I went into the BSS on my Lunch Hour Friday looking for "older" jars and they already had the "new" ones on the shelves.
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=8487188


Hmmm....I bought one last month....the ingredients look the same but there was a sticker on the top that said "Quality Professional, Vitamin-Rich Oragnic Fusion with Olive Oil+".


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I finally ordered my PM Flat Iron for a belated bday gift to myself.  Folica was still OOS so I went to ebay.  Got it for $20 less including shipping.  Very happy with that.  Now I gotta buy a new hair dryer too.  The one I have I think I've only had for 2 months now.  I wrote a review for it in my blog but it is trash (Vidal Sasson Hair Styler 1875--something like that I'm blocking it).  I feel its about to blow up on me.  I'm looking at getting a Conair this time around.

Shoot I forgot I have some Aussie Moist myself.  I actually like it alot but will not repurchase.  Really trying to cut down on the commercial products.  Besides honestly I only need Moist 24/7 and Moist PRO for cowashing.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yup. Girl, I went into the BSS on my Lunch Hour Friday looking for "older" jars and they already had the "new" ones on the shelves.
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=8487188


 
I have tommorrow off and i can check at my local bss to see if she has any old jars. She ordered some for me earlier this year and i didn't like it. So there might be some jars left because she didn't carry it before i asked. I felt bad but it didn't work.


----------



## Charz (Aug 9, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I had to buy some more moist 24/7 conditoner, the bottle i have is almost gone and it takes 2 weeks to come. I should have gotten it sooner but i thought i would not repurchase , i love this conditioner and the way it makes my hair feel. I might buy a gallon for the winter im still trying to decide.



I like the Moist 24/7. I think next time I am gonna get the gallon.


----------



## Charz (Aug 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Besides honestly I only need Moist 24/7 and Moist PRO for cowashing.




I don't even have to check to know you have gallons of both!! How long does a gallon last you, and how often do you co-wash?

Also, do you know anything about her new products? Like the spray and the acv rinse?

Oh yeah that Afroveda Deep Conditioner is a godsend!! I love this stuff, if you don't like it, I will so buy it from you!!! She needs to make this in gallons!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I finally ordered my PM Flat Iron for a belated bday gift to myself. Folica was still OOS so I went to ebay. Got it for $20 less including shipping. Very happy with that. Now I gotta buy a new hair dryer too. The one I have I think I've only had for 2 months now. I wrote a review for it in my blog but it is trash (Vidal Sasson Hair Styler 1875--something like that I'm blocking it). I feel its about to blow up on me. I'm looking at getting a Conair this time around.
> 
> *Shoot I forgot I have some Aussie Moist myself*. I actually like it alot but will not repurchase. Really trying to cut down on the commercial products. Besides honestly I only need Moist 24/7 and Moist PRO for cowashing.


 
To the bolded shay is there a different formula? Ive tried aussie moist months ago and it dried my hair out. But i see alot of ladies love this product i wonder if i got something different. Before they did not have the large pump bottles now they do.


----------



## Charz (Aug 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks La.  They All Sound Wonderful.  If Hairveda has that "Sale" I keep hoping for during Labor Day Weekend, I will add it in with the Sitrinillah.  Will look at FNWL and SN by Eddie as well.  Have you used any Butters by Jasmine's or* SheScentIt?*



I have tried the Seyani Butter. It was just a whipped shea butter with some oils and fragrance. It just sat on my head. I think my hair hates high concentrations of shea butter. Mine smelled like Pink Lemonade and it was divine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Ladies.  I will take all under advisement.  Ya'll already know I got 50-11 other things that will probably work just as well if not better. 

So, I'm in no real rush to replace.  BUT......Should there be a Sale somewhere.....Ya'll know I'm down with that.  Otherwise, I will be using up what I already have on hand. 

Actually, I got the Hairveda Green Tea & another Sitrinillah sitting in my Cart waiting for for me to hit PLACE ORDER


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 9, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I don't even have to check to know you have gallons of both!! How long does a gallon last you, and how often do you co-wash?
> 
> Also, do you know anything about her new products? Like the spray and the acv rinse?
> 
> Oh yeah that Afroveda Deep Conditioner is a godsend!! I love this stuff, if you don't like it, I will so buy it from you!!! She needs to make this in gallons!


 
Charz check on the afroveda site i know mala came out with salon sizes of stuff but i did not see all that she had. She might have the condtioner in a salon size. I know i saw some oils in the gallon sizes.


----------



## Charz (Aug 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Actually, I got the Hairveda Green Tea & another Sitrinillah sitting in my Cart waiting for for me to hit PLACE ORDER



 Wait for the return of Vatika Frosting/Fall sale!!! I believe in you! 
You can do it!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Hi Ladies, *Really trying to cut down on the commercial products. Besides honestly I only need Moist 24/7 and Moist PRO for cowashing.*


 
This is the Point we should all arrive at, while we're using up our enormous stashes.  Deciding what to replace and what not to replace.

To seriously and honestly analyze what we're buying and why.  Thanks Shay for sharing that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Wait for the return of *Vatika Frosting*/Fall sale!!! I believe in you!
> You can do it!!!!


 
Never Tried.  Okay, I will.  That's A Great Idea.  It seems like You All Love that!  It Always Gets Great Reviews. (Maybe I'll get them both)

Thanks Charz  Good Looking Out.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 9, 2009)

im so sick with myself that i saw scandalous beauty at the exit the apple store this weekend and didnt say anything. i got scurred lol.
anyway you know they introduced a 33oz bottle of the honey hemp conditioner? so i got that and a shampoo bar. thats all, didnt break the bank.
i plan on using up my hairveda amala rinse tomorrow or tonight depending on if i want to sleep with wet hair.


----------



## Charz (Aug 9, 2009)

chebaby said:


> anyway you know they introduced a 33oz bottle of the honey hemp conditioner? so i got that and a shampoo bar. *thats all, didnt break the bank.* i plan on using up my hairveda amala rinse tomorrow or tonight depending on if i want to sleep with wet hair.



Lol, when I tell someone about how much I spent on a hair purchase they usually give me a shocked look. Then I tell them, dude thats not even allot, it could have been worse lol. So I guess OUR definition of breaking the bank is not what OTHERS is lol. Haha how much did your total end up to be? To me like $40 bucks isn't breaking the bank, my relatives beg to differ lol.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 9, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I don't even have to check to know you have gallons of both!! How long does a gallon last you, and how often do you co-wash?
> 
> Also, do you know anything about her new products? Like the spray and the acv rinse?
> 
> Oh yeah that Afroveda Deep Conditioner is a godsend!! I love this stuff, if you don't like it, I will so buy it from you!!! She needs to make this in gallons!


I cowash 5x/wk. At least one is a protein cowash.  I couldn't even tell how long it lasts because I'm so busy getting rid of all my other condishes.  It says on the site the gallons are good for a year.  I will have to look back and see when I ordered mine.

The spray is the reformulation of hydrasoft spritz.  I used it to wet bun and I feel I got a lot of growth from that.  I feel my hair loves to be wet.  Anyways I stopped liking it because it got sticky & filmy.  I'm hoping this new hydrasilica will be better.  I don't know anything about the acv rinse but will most likely order it.

I used up the Afroveda deep condish.




La Colocha said:


> To the bolded shay is there a different formula? Ive tried aussie moist months ago and it dried my hair out. But i see alot of ladies love this product i wonder if i got something different. Before they did not have the large pump bottles now they do.


 
I'm not aware of a new formulation.  I do have the Aussie Moist in a large pump bottle.  My hair loves it.  If I ever run out of my cowash condishes which primarily I will need to order online I can run to CVS and get me some Aussie Moist.



chebaby said:


> im so sick with myself that i saw scandalous beauty at the exit the apple store this weekend and didnt say anything. i got scurred lol.
> anyway you know they introduced a 33oz bottle of the honey hemp conditioner? so i got that and a shampoo bar. thats all, didnt break the bank.
> i plan on using up my hairveda amala rinse tomorrow or tonight depending on if i want to sleep with wet hair.


 
I will so be buying that 33 oz of Honey Hemp.  That was a smart move by them.  It seems many of the handmades are offering larger sizes hopefully by people stocking up it won't take as long to get orders from these places.

Slowly but surely I am narrowing down all of my category of products.  I am so happy with that.  My love affair with Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade is nearly over though.  It is so thick! I will use up what I have and may purchase down the line.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 9, 2009)

Im getting bored ladies and im getting an itch. What do you do when your bored? I know this is a challenge but i feel we can talk about other stuff here. When im bored i spend money. Ill be ok if i don't look for stuff to buy.  It just came out of no where.


----------



## iNicola (Aug 9, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im getting bored ladies and im getting an itch. What do you do when your bored? I know this is a challenge but i feel we can talk about other stuff here. When im bored i spend money. Ill be ok if i don't look for stuff to buy.  It just came out of no where.


I know exactly how you feel, which is why I started going back to the Health and Fitness forum and joined the JM challenge. That's a good distraction for me.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 9, 2009)

iNicola said:


> I know exactly how you feel, which is why I started going back to the Health and Fitness forum and joined the JM challenge. That's a good distraction for me.


 
Thanks im going to get off here soon and read some. Im stuck in the house right now and im really bored.


----------



## Charz (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a question. If I DC every other day, do you think there is a need for co-washing? That maybe I am throwing products/money down the drain?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 9, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I have a question. If I DC every other day, do you think there is a need for co-washing? That maybe I am throwing products/money down the drain?


 
I would say if your hair is feeling the way you want with dcing. I would see no need for a co wash. I dc in the middle of the week and that is my co wash too. For me this keeps my hair soft and helps me with moisture until wash day.


----------



## Charz (Aug 9, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I would say if your hair is feeling the way you want with dcing. I would see no need for a co wash. I dc in the middle of the week and that is my co wash too. For me this keeps my hair soft and helps me with moisture until wash day.



Thanks, I think I just like putting stuff in my hair, even if it isn't doing anything. Well with that in mind, I am only gonna buy deep conditioners, except for rinsing out my henna treatment that I do every week.

That mean no gallon of Hairveda 24/7


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 9, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Thanks, I think I just like putting stuff in my hair, even if it isn't doing anything. Well with that in mind, I am only gonna buy deep conditioners, except for rinsing out my henna treatment that I do every week.
> 
> That mean no gallon of Hairveda 24/7


 
Since you dc every other day and you like the 24/7 you can still use it to dc. Does it give you the moisture your looking for? I was thinking about trying it for a dc to see if i like it like that too. Right now im only using it for a rinse out conditoner on wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> except for rinsing out my henna treatment that I do every week.


 
How's the Henna'ing going for you?  Sounds like you like it since you are doing it weekly?


----------



## Charz (Aug 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How's the Henna'ing going for you?  Sounds like you like it since you are doing it weekly?



Henna is my baby's daddy. 

I am so in love with it!!!! My FH (he's white) does it too.......first he wants to do clay masks with me and now this....lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Henna is my baby's daddy.I am so in love with it!!!!


 
So, are you doing it for Color or just Conditioning properties?


----------



## Charz (Aug 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, are you doing it for Color or just Conditioning properties?



Both!!!! It's awesome!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 9, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im getting bored ladies and im getting an itch. What do you do when your bored? I know this is a challenge but i feel we can talk about other stuff here. *When im bored i spend money*. Ill be ok if i don't look for stuff to buy.  It just came out of no where.


 
So do I!!!!  I haven't been too bad this week but I can feel it coming! I'm not as bad as I used to be but sometimes I still get that 'itch', too. I have to keep my behind off the computer and out of the stores.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 9, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> So do I!!!!  I haven't been too bad this week but I can feel it coming! I'm not as bad as I used to be but sometimes I still get that 'itch', too. I have to keep my behind off the computer and out of the stores.


 
Yes me too. I think its past now. I have some things to occupy my mind with and it helping. I hate being bored.


----------



## Charz (Aug 9, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Since you dc every other day and you like the 24/7 you can still use it to dc. Does it give you the moisture your looking for? I was thinking about trying it for a dc to see if i like it like that too. Right now im only using it for a rinse out conditoner on wash day.




Not really....the Sitranillah felt like a cowash conditioner to me even as a Deep Treatment with heat. And both products are really similar.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 9, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Not really....the Sitranillah felt like a cowash conditioner to me even as a Deep Treatment with heat. And both products are really similar.


 
Yes i see i looked and the only differnce between the 2 is the castor oil and extracts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> So do I!!!!  I haven't been too bad this week but I can feel it coming! I'm not as bad as I used to be but sometimes I still get that 'itch', too. I have to keep my behind off the computer and out of the stores.


 


La Colocha said:


> Yes me too. I think its past now. I have some things to occupy my mind with and it helping. I hate being bored.


 
Both Of Ya'll Got Enough Products Right Now.  Make an Inventory List.  Start a Product Journal. Compile Your Fall/Winter Product "Wish Lists." Develop Your Updated Regimens, Since the Season is going to start to change soon.

There is more than enough to occupy your time that doesn't consist of buying new products....

Once You've successfully used up quite a few things, you won't feel so bad replenishing your Fall/Winter Stash.

IK....I'm just tryna' help!


----------



## chebaby (Aug 9, 2009)

@ Charzboss, i only spent about 40 bucks. the 33oz of HH was $32 and the shampoo bar was like $7. thats not bad.
also to answer your question about co washing and deep conditioning. i think you are good with just deep conditioning every other day. like someone else already said, once you rinse it out that could act as a co wash too. some weeks back i was deep conditioning every other day and still co washing daily and i could feel my hair becoming over conditioned. so i decided to continue to co wash daily but only deep condition up to twice a week. IMO even if you co wash you still need to deep condition at least once a week because some co wash conditioners dont penetrait, they only coat the hair. most of my deep conditioners are all natural so i know they penetrait the hair.


@ Shay, im no longer in love with my oyin burnt sugar pomade either. i dont even like the smell anymore. i dont why but i know its gonna take me forever to use it up now lol.

i finished off my amala cream rinse and i def. have to repurchase. it made my hair feel amazing. my hair was soooo soft.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Both Of Ya'll Got Enough Products Right Now. Make an Inventory List. Start a Product Journal. Compile Your Fall/Winter Product "Wish Lists." Develop Your Updated Regimens, Since the Season is going to start to change soon.
> 
> There is more than enough to occupy your time that doesn't consist of buying new products....
> 
> ...


 
Mama gone get me, Yes ma'am lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2009)

It's So Good that we are All Discovering what we Really Like. And How Much of It We Need.   

It will help us make informed decisions on future purchases.  And that's what I'm looking for.

For this Reason Alone, this Challenge has been Great For Me.

I certainly don't mind spending $ for Good Products, and I Love to Buy New Things, but I want to make sure my hair really likes it/benefits from it, before I purchase it in bulk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2009)

chebaby said:


> im no longer in love with my oyin burnt sugar pomade either. i dont even like the smell anymore. i dont why but i know its gonna take me forever to use it up now lol.


 
Che:  Maybe Put it to the Side, Start using something else for a while and then come back to it later.  Maybe as one of your Fall/Winter Products?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's So Good that we are All Discovering what we Really Like. And How Much of It We Need.
> 
> It will help us make informed decisions on future purchases. And that's what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...




Amen to that right there. I know as long as it took me to use up that sitrinillah and i still like it, this is a good product for me.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Both Of Ya'll Got Enough Products Right Now. Make an Inventory List. Start a Product Journal. Compile Your Fall/Winter Product "Wish Lists." Develop Your Updated Regimens, Since the Season is going to start to change soon.
> 
> There is more than enough to occupy your time that doesn't consist of buying new products....
> 
> ...


 
Now the bolded I can certainly agree with. I think when I am able to fully stock up on the Joico products I really want, then I will really stop the impulse buying for sure. I am getting a lot of practice with this challenge already. I think I am at that place in my hair journey where I can say no to products I haven't tried, no matter how rave a review they get. I have a goal and I am focused on the ones I know I want and they are the ones I will stick with. 

I know that if you use just one type or brand of product, our hair stops responding to it so I need a choice of about 3 or 4, maybe even 5 different brands to prevent this from happening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I think when I am able to fully stock up on the Joico products I really want, then *I will really stop the impulse buying for sure. I am getting a lot of practice with this challenge already*. *I know that if you use just one type or brand of product, our hair stops responding to it so I need a choice of about 3 or 4, maybe even 5 different brands to prevent this from happening.*


 
I also Enjoy & Love Having a Variety Of Products.  There is Nothing Like Having A Nice Selection Of Great Products.  

But You have to know when enough is enough.  And Not Start to Hoard or Stockpile Stuff. And Start Feeling Overwhelmed (Like I Was).  

Or Even a Little "Guilty"


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 10, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have tommorrow off and i can check at my local bss to see if she has any old jars. She ordered some for me earlier this year and i didn't like it. So there might be some jars left because she didn't carry it before i asked. I felt bad but it didn't work.


 
I called this morning and she said all the jars are gone. Dang we got pj's everywhere. Sorry i tried t.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2009)

I think I found a 'temporary' substitute for my Elasta QP Mango Butter.  It's Black & Bossie All Natural Hair & Scalp Oil:

Aloe Vera, Biotin, Jojoba Oil, RNA, Vitamin B-5, A& E, Wheat Germ, Hydrolized protein, Cystin, Keratin, Bee Pollen and other natural ingredients in a Natural Base.


----------



## Americka (Aug 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I found a 'temporary' substitute for my Elasta QP Mango Butter.  It's Black & Bossie All Natural Hair & Scalp Oil:
> 
> Aloe Vera, Biotin, Jojoba Oil, RNA, Vitamin B-5, A& E, Wheat Germ, Hydrolized protein, Cystin, Keratin, Bee Pollen and other natural ingredients in a Natural Base.



Those ingredients sound fabulous! Good find!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2009)

Ya'll Today is La Colocha's Birthday!  Let's All Celebrate!  And wish her a Big, Happy Birthday!  She's The Best !

+:bday5:+


----------



## iNicola (Aug 10, 2009)

La Colocha!
:reddancer:


----------



## iNicola (Aug 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I found a 'temporary' substitute for my Elasta QP Mango Butter.  It's Black & Bossie All Natural Hair & Scalp Oil:
> 
> Aloe Vera, Biotin, Jojoba Oil, RNA, Vitamin B-5, A& E, Wheat Germ, Hydrolized protein, Cystin, Keratin, Bee Pollen and other natural ingredients in a Natural Base.


Hmmm...where can i get this?


----------



## Americka (Aug 10, 2009)

_La Colocha_
​


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Today is La Colocha's Birthday! Let's All Celebrate! And wish her a Big, Happy Birthday! She's The Best !
> 
> +:bday5:+


 
Thank you, you gone make me cry, get my computer all wet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Hmmm...where can i get this?


 
I got mine at a Local BSS.  I hear there is a web-site (but I heard it looks a little _suspect_)

I can pick some up for you.  Lemme know.


----------



## iNicola (Aug 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got mine at a Local BSS.  I hear there is a web-site (but I heard it looks a little _suspect_)
> 
> I can pick some up for you.  Lemme know.


Thanks! . I'll check to my local BSS first.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you ladies i appreciate it. I really do.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 10, 2009)

Man, I was coming in to say I FINALLY used up my Perlier Olive Oil Mask, but it's clearly more important to say:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LA COLOCHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> Man, I was coming in to say I FINALLY used up my *Perlier Olive Oil Mask*,


 
How Did you like that?


----------



## Charz (Aug 10, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Aug 10, 2009)

happy birth day La Colocha. big hugs and smooches to you lol.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 10, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> Man, I was coming in to say I FINALLY used up my Perlier Olive Oil Mask, but it's clearly more important to say:
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LA COLOCHA!!!!!!!!


Thank you ms ronnie and keep up the good work you are doing good. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> How Did you like that?


 There you go


Charzboss said:


> Happy Happy Birthday! Yay!!!!!!!


 


chebaby said:


> happy birth day La Colocha. big hugs and smooches to you lol.


 
Thank you charz and che i appreciate it.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Henna is my baby's daddy.
> 
> I am so in love with it!!!! My FH (he's white) does it too.......first he wants to do clay masks with me and now this....lol


 




Aggie said:


> I know that if you use just one type or brand of product, our hair stops responding to it so I need a choice of about 3 or 4, maybe even 5 different brands to prevent this from happening.


ITA Aggie.  I need at minimum 3-5 products in each category also.  I order a lot online and I have a fear of running out of my staples.  I've worked too hard to have a set back because I don't have what I need.  

La Colocha & Brownie--I hear you I am trying to distract myself.  You know what helps me?  Going to take a look at my stash .  Seriously sometimes it actually makes me mad.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am so sorry I missed it La Colocha.  :birthday2


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Both Of Ya'll Got Enough Products Right Now*. Make an Inventory List. Start a Product Journal. Compile Your Fall/Winter Product "Wish Lists." Develop Your Updated Regimens, Since the Season is going to start to change soon.
> 
> There is more than enough to occupy your time that doesn't consist of buying new products....
> 
> ...


 
Who, meeeeee? 

Actually, I went through a lot of my stuff and made some categories. Stuff I know I will never use, opened products, and staple backups. I never want to throw stuff out but I'm boxing up the stuff I will never use and getting rid of it. 
I did use up a Hydratherma Naturals Oil and I have backups of that staple. I might be able to use up a couple of other things this week. We'll see.

As for a wish list, I don't have too many things on it right now. Which is a good thing. This challenge is setting me straight.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh yeah forgot to mention that my coworker really likes the Patene.  It helps that she told me she heard the Nature Fusion line was voted the #1 Shampoo & Conditioner.  I believe this was based on 14 days of use.  So she wants to use it for 14 days and let me know.  I have 3-4 more of the Smooth Vitality one since she is focusing on frizziness.  But I'm thinking if she likes it a lot she will take the Moisture Balance ones too.  I'm willing to hold onto them and give them out as needed.  I will keep you up to date.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I am so sorry I missed it La Colocha. :birthday2


 Thank you shay i appreciate it 



Brownie518 said:


> Who, meeeeee?
> 
> Actually, I went through a lot of my stuff and made some categories. Stuff I know I will never use, opened products, and staple backups. I never want to throw stuff out but I'm boxing up the stuff I will never use and getting rid of it.
> I did use up a Hydratherma Naturals Oil and I have backups of that staple. I might be able to use up a couple of other things this week. We'll see.
> ...


 
Good job ms.brownie, i had only one thing on my wish list and that was a bottle of s-curl and i got it yesterday. Other than that im doing good. I don't want anything else,



Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah forgot to mention that my coworker really likes the Patene. It helps that she told me she heard the Nature Fusion line was voted the #1 Shampoo & Conditioner. I believe this was based on 14 days of use. So she wants to use it for 14 days and let me know. I have 3-4 more of the Smooth Vitality one since she is focusing on frizziness. But I'm thinking if she likes it a lot she will take the Moisture Balance ones too. I'm willing to hold onto them and give them out as needed. I will keep you up to date.


 
Im glad she likes it, its good that your able to get rid of some stuff.

I haven't used anything else up yet but im sticking to what i have and i have staples now that i love. I hope to continue down this path and grow healthy hair without breaking the bank.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 11, 2009)

i would love to join this challenge....


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2009)

My nails are starting to look horrible right now and I  need something that will not only work on nails but my hair as well. So yesterday, I bought a 1oz bottle of Biosil to solve that problem.

*My staples are running low so I also bought:*

1 bottle of Rainbow Light Prenatal Just One Multi-vitamin (90 capsules).

1 16oz bottle of grapeseed oil for prepooing, adding to my deep conditioners and scalp massages. I usually make my MN mixture from this and I don't have anymore left.

2 Jars of Organic Coconut Oil - running low on this too.

1 bottle of Jason Natural Sea Kelp Conditioner - believe it or not, I am running low on my organic conditioners already. It's just that they work so well on my hair that I use them a lot now.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How Did you like that?


 
Really, it's only okay for my hair.  I won't be repurchasing. It's really thick and needs to be warmed before applying, but I didn't feel like it penetrated the hair.  It seemed to just sit on top.  I mixed it last night with Shescentit's Super Soft Honey Rinse, some honeyquat, SAA, and Hemp oil, and my hair is like WHOA!!  So delightful .  So mixed it was grand, but by itself, you can get better for less.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> Really, it's only okay for my hair. I won't be repurchasing. It's really thick and needs to be warmed before applying, but I didn't feel like it penetrated the hair. So mixed it was grand, but by itself, you can get better for less.


 
I use to use their Bath Products and think I came across some of their _"Hair Products"_ at either Marshall's or TJ Maxx and always "wondered" how their were.

So, Now I know  Thanks for your Review.


----------



## iNicola (Aug 11, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> i would love to join this challenge....


Welcome!  ...do you have a list of products that your currently trying to use up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, Welcome.  This Challenge is Not for the _"Faint Of Heart"_  We are some Very Serious Ladies over here on a Mission.

So please be prepared to be Challenged in this Challenge to help you pinpoint what you are buying, why, how it is working for you, if you plan to repurchase etc....

Seriously, we are a Good Close Knit Group of Ladies and We have really been helping each other deal with our PJ issues.

I enjoy this Thread.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 11, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> i would love to join this challenge....


 
Welcome to the challenge ive added your name.


----------



## Americka (Aug 11, 2009)

I finally used up a jar of Le Kair Cholesterol Plus and I will not be repurchasing it.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 11, 2009)

Americka said:


> I finally used up a jar of Le Kair Cholesterol Plus and I will not be repurchasing it.


 
Good job americka what didn't you like about it? Have you tried lustrasilk shea and mango cholesterol?


----------



## Americka (Aug 11, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good job americka what didn't you like about it? Have you tried lustrasilk shea and mango cholesterol?



It may sound crazy, but I don't like the smell. I find the Le Kair and Lustrasilk are equal in terms of what I want them to do, but I love the scent of Lustrasilk's Shea and Mango. So I have made that my staple cholesterol. BUT ya'll have me wanting to try so many of the Hairveda and Shescentit products. I find myself wondering if these products would take my hair to the "next level."


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm contemplating doing a henna treatment either later today or on the weekend - don't know which yet. I have a little bit of kalpi tone and brahmi powders that I know will be used up in this next treatment I'm sure, so I'll update later on whatever else is used up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2009)

It's Wednesday and I am already contemplating what I will be using this weekend.  Hopefully which ever product I select will put me one step closer to using up "something." 

I poured the last of my JBCO in a WGO Bottle, so I will be repurchasing this soon.  I love that Stanky Stuff.  It's Great.

I hope it's on Sale for Labor Day.  I am tryna' hold off on buying things until Labor Day Weekend.  

I want Big SALES, SALES, SALES!  As an attempt to replenish miscellaneous items for Fall.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 12, 2009)

well im almost finished with a bottle of my kbb deep conditioner. i have been using it like crazy lately. as co washes, deep conditioner and i used it today as a leave in because i shampoo'd but didnt have time to deep condition. i used it as a leave in along with the hair milk. i should be finished this bottle of deep conditioner by the middle or end of next week because its so good i just cant stop using it.


----------



## Charz (Aug 12, 2009)

Nothing that I am using is even close to being empty!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 12, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Nothing that I am using is even close to being empty!!!


 
Me either, well i have a few things but im going to start using them again when its colder. But the stuff im using now is full to the rim. You are doing so good, just keep your momentum and the stuff will be gone in no time.


----------



## Charz (Aug 12, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Me either, well i have a few things but im going to start using them again when its colder. But the stuff im using now is full to the rim. You are doing so good, just keep your momentum and the stuff will be gone in no time.



Thanks! I saw your response in the conditioner thread, is that all you have for real?  Wow, are you sure you need to do this challenge?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 12, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Thanks! I saw your response in the conditioner thread, is that all you have for real?  Wow, are you sure you need to do this challenge?


 
Yes im telling the truth that is all i have and it is because this challenge. I found what my staples are and the things that i was not using and was never going to use i gave to my niece. Im tired of being a pj charz because i cannot control myself, i have wasted so much money that i am ashamed, real talk. I was buying things just to buy them, its different when you buy things and use them but i wasn't, i would buy alot then throw it away or give it away. Im done with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *i cannot control myself, i have wasted so much money that i am ashamed, real talk. I was buying things just to buy them, its different when you buy things and use them but i wasn't, i would buy alot then give it away. Im done with it.*



Me Too!

I will get on this thing and just Lose My Mind Buying Stuff. 

I had Boxes of Unopened Product just sitting around.  I dreaded going to the Mailbox or even coming home, because there would be "several" boxes sitting on my Porch.  At first it was Funny.  Then it became So Not Cute.

I am alot better now.  A Whole Lot Better.  And Hopefully, sticking close to this thread will cure me once & for all. 

That is one reason I post in here so much.  I know I have a "Sickness" and I am desperately Seeking Help. 

So, Ya'll got to put up with me.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> [/b]
> Me Too!
> 
> I will get on this thing and just Lose My Mind Buying Stuff.
> ...


 
I do understand and you know we have your back. Right before i thought of this challenge my personal email box had so many shipping notices in it that it was crazy i had stuff coming back to back everyday. Some days i had 2 or 3 boxes come at one time. I don't want to do that anymore.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm contemplating doing a henna treatment either later today or on the weekend - don't know which yet. I have a little bit of kalpi tone and brahmi powders that I know will be used up in this next treatment I'm sure, so I'll update later on whatever else is used up.


 
As promised, I am hendigo'ing my hair now. I did finish up a box of brahmi and a box of kalpi tone powder in the treatment. I also finished up a jar of Nutiva EVCO today as well.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> As promised, I am hendigo'ing my hair now. I did finish up a box of brahmi and a box of kalpi tone powder in the treatment. I also finished up a jar of Nutiva EVCO today as well.


 
Good job ms aggie, use it up.


----------



## Americka (Aug 12, 2009)

I joined this challenge because I love to shop and this hair journey was the perfect excuse to spend. With all of the spending that I have done, my staple conditioner remains the same one I started this journey with. Do we really need 50-11 products in protein AND moisturizing versions? I will always stalk the haircare aisle because I enjoy reading the ingredients list on the bottles and actually knowing what is in them! However, I've come to the realization that I can make staple products better by adding a little something to them - SAA, panthenol, oils, whatever. I am not going to find the perfect product by purchasing 20 different conditioners, but I can perfect the one I love. *sigh* Thanks for letting me and my debit card vent...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> [/b]
> Me Too!
> 
> I will get on this thing and just Lose My Mind Buying Stuff.
> ...


 


La Colocha said:


> I do understand and you know we have your back. Right before i thought of this challenge my personal email box had so many shipping notices in it that it was crazy i had stuff coming back to back everyday.* Some days i had 2 or 3 boxes come at one time. I don't want to do that anymore*.


 

Totally agree with all the bolded. This thread has helped me stay close to using only the products that I now consider to be my staples. I am so happy I joined you ladies in this wonderful and very helpful endeavor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2009)

Americka said:


> I've come to the realization that I can make staple products better by adding a little something to them - SAA, panthenol, oils, whatever. I am not going to find the perfect product by purchasing 20 different conditioners, but I can perfect the one I love. *sigh* Thanks for letting me and my debit card vent...


 
Don't forget to look into Honeyquat.  I think you'd really like that as an extra added Moisture Base for your Products.  I also bought either Wheat or Oat Protein that I like really well too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *Some days i had 2 or 3 boxes come at one time. I don't want to do that anymore.*


 
Me Either.  I am So Much Better.


----------



## Americka (Aug 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't forget to look into Honeyquat.  I think you'd really like that as an extra added Moisture Base for your Products.  I also bought either Wheat or Oat Protein that I like really well too.



I have the wheat protein. I add that and SAA to my Pantene. Question: what is the difference between honeyquat and regular honey? I have some honey that I use in my deep conditioners. I am trying to stay away from Lotioncrafters.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Either. I am So Much Better.


 
Me too, its only been a month but it feels so freeing. I have another 2 weeks coming up off of work and my goal is to not do any boredom buying. My worst days are the days that im really bored. I know i can do it and if i need help i know to come here to vent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2009)

Americka said:


> I have the wheat protein. I add that and SAA to my Pantene. Question: what is the difference between honeyquat and regular honey? I have some honey that I use in my deep conditioners. I am trying to stay away from Lotioncrafters.


 
I think Honeyquat is more moisturizing than Honey.  It has the properties of Honey, but is more concentrated and even more moisturizing (liquidy like SAA).

IK Aggie has alot of experience w/Honeyquat, maybe she can add.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think Honeyquat is more moisturizing than Honey. It has the properties of Honey, but is more concentrated and even more moisturizing (liquidy like SAA).
> 
> IK Aggie has alot of experience w/Honeyquat, maybe she can add.


 
Terri, honeyquat is a naturally derived quaternized conditioning agent made from honey with excellent moisture binding capabilities (far more powerful than glycerin-making  it a very powerful humectant) for use on skin and hair in both leave-on and rinse-off applications. It is very moisturizing and with it's low molecular weight, able to penetrate hair to provide its moisturizing benefits over time while providing shine and luster. Honeyquat will improve wet-combability of the hair and reduce static buildup when dry combing, in other words it makes combing the hair a lot easier.

One should not use more than 2-5% of honeyquat to the product it is being added to, in other words, if you have a 16oz bottle of conditioner that you want to add the honeyquat to - you should put in no more than an eigth of an ounce of honeyquat to it. I had put a few drops too much in my bucket of keracare Humecto and the whole thing turned literally like water. I totally destroyed it. The only thing I could do with it was make some ayurveda cowashes with it. 

I would use a color applicator bottle to help with this to make it easier. Just put in a few drops at a time. It is insoluble in oils but blends well in water-based products. If added to oils, it will separate. You only need to purchase a small bottle because it will last a long time. A little of it really does go a long way. HTH!


----------



## Americka (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you, Aggie, for that excellent explanation!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

Americka said:


> Thank you, Aggie, for that excellent explanation!


 
You're quite welcomed Americka.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2009)

I Use to use my Honeyquat Often when I was doing pre-poos (now, not so much, since I don't 'Poo that often). erplexed 

Will have to pull it out again along with my SAA and my Neutral Protein Filler and use them in some of the conditioners I want to use up for an extra added punch.  All 3 are good fillers.  

I always 'forget' I have these.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 12, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Yes im telling the truth that is all i have and it is because this challenge. I found what my staples are and the things that i was not using and was never going to use i gave to my niece. Im tired of being a pj charz because i cannot control myself, i have wasted so much money that i am ashamed, real talk. I was buying things just to buy them, its different when you buy things and use them but i wasn't, i would buy alot then throw it away or give it away. Im done with it.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> [/b]
> Me Too!
> 
> I will get on this thing and just Lose My Mind Buying Stuff.
> ...


 


La Colocha said:


> I do understand and you know we have your back. Right before i thought of this challenge my personal email box had so many shipping notices in it that it was crazy i had stuff coming back to back everyday. Some days i had 2 or 3 boxes come at one time. I don't want to do that anymore.


Ladies I so agree with what you are saying.  The people at the condo office were like dang you get a package everday.  I would just stop by 1-2 times a week whether I got a package notice or not because something was always in transit.  I became obsessed with tracking my packages.  





Americka said:


> Thank you, Aggie, for that excellent explanation!


 
Aggie is always very helpful .  She knows her stuff.

Finished Yes to Carrots Mud Pampering Condish yesterday.  One less condish to worry about.  As stated before I don't like it so I will not be replacing it.  Finished Roots of Nature Green Tea Shea Butter Deep Reconstructing Treatment.  I have 4-5 back ups so I am good to go.  This is a staple and I love that I can get it at CVS.

I've talked my coworker into trying the Patene Moisture Balance so I will be taking her some tomorrow.  My supervisor is working on defining her curls and I suggested Aloe Vera Gelly.  I am taking her the remainder of one of my bottles.  That's all she getting because that is a staple for me.  I use it to do twists and slick back my hair into buns when I am further along in the stretching process.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *Aggie is always very helpful . She knows her stuff.*
> 
> slick back my hair into buns when I am *further along in the stretching process.*


 
Are you still contemplating transitioning?

Yes, Aggie does Know Her Stuff


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you still contemplating transitioning?
> 
> Yes, Aggie does Know Her Stuff


 
No contemplation necessary.  I am transitioning.  Matter of fact let me change some stuff in my profile so I can LHCF know.  I am so excited  !!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 12, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> No contemplation necessary. I am transitioning. Matter of fact let me change some stuff in my profile so I can LHCF know. I am so excited  !!!!


 
Shay you are doing so well and its nice of you to give your co workers things. I wish you luck on your hair journey, whatever i can help you with im here.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Shay you are doing so well and its nice of you to give your co workers things. I wish you luck on your hair journey, whatever i can help you with im here.


 
Because I have done a 6 month stretch I think I am good up until that point.  I hear months 7-10 are the most difficult when transitioning.  I will definitely be leaning on you then.  I know one of things I really need to keep on top of is moisture.  I felt I could have done a better job with that on the last stretch.  I do have my lazy moments.


I just got off the phone with another coworker and I will be taking her stuff too.  I feel like I am actually starting to make a dent in my stash with giving away, using up what I have, and not purchasing anything.  I think I see the light .


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Because I have done a 6 month stretch I think I am good up until that point. I hear months 7-10 are the most difficult when transitioning. I will definitely be leaning on you then. I know one of things I really need to keep on top of is moisture. I felt I could have done a better job with that on the last stretch. I do have my lazy moments.
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with another coworker and I will be taking her stuff too. I feel like I am actually starting to make a dent in my stash with giving away, using up what I have, and not purchasing anything. I think I see the light .


 
Come into the light, the light at the end of the tunnel. I think you have your moisture game on lock. You have good products in your stash, you should be fine.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 13, 2009)

i havent used up anything else yet. im down to the last bit of my chagrin valley shampoo bar that i love but i noticed its acting funny now. leaving a film on my hair.
and i think my dad is using my kbb shampoo bar as soap by accident lol. its white and i found it mixed into the pile with the rest of the soap hahahaha.


one of my coconut oils is almost gone. im sad to say because i love coconut oil. i use it on my face, hair and body. also i have started to use my avocado oil again. i love it but had stopped using it because i was focussing on coconut oil and vatika frosting, but i pulled it out again. im going to start mixing it in my co wash and deep conditioners to get ris of it. i like it but i wont rpurchase because it is exspensive and i like coconut oil much better.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 13, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i havent used up anything else yet. im down to the last bit of my chagrin valley shampoo bar that i love but i noticed its acting funny now. leaving a film on my hair.


 
Che they suggest you do an acv rinse when you use the shampoo bars.

Well my Hairveda shikakai bars are here.  I will try to get to the condo office in the morning before work.  So this afternoon I'm at Safeway doing some shopping for work( I manage recreation programs for individuals with disabilities and tomorrow is the last day of camp.  YAY!!!!!! I was buying them some cleaning supplies) and out of the corner of my eye I see a shelf full of Yes to products.  They had two hair masks which I snapped up .


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Che they suggest you do an acv rinse when you use the shampoo bars.
> 
> Well my Hairveda shikakai bars are here. I will try to get to the condo office in the morning before work. So this afternoon I'm at Safeway doing some shopping for work( I manage recreation programs for individuals with disabilities and tomorrow is the last day of camp. YAY!!!!!! I was buying them some cleaning supplies) and out of the corner of my eye I see a shelf full of Yes to products. They had two hair masks which I snapped up .


 
When you have a chance please do a review on the shika bars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2009)

Will possibly be using up my Aubrey Organics HSR on tomorrow's Hair Day. I plan to rinse & cut the bottle. 

Honestly, I prefer the White Camelia and a coupla' of the other AO's i.e. Island Naturals, Aloe & Jojoba.  

So HSR probably will *NOT* be an immediate repurchase

That will probably be the only thing I use up for this week's Hair Day.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will possibly be using up my Aubrey Organics HSR on tomorrow's Hair Day. I plan to rinse & cut the bottle.
> 
> Honestly, I prefer the White Camelia and a coupla' of the other AO's i.e. Island Naturals, Aloe & Jojoba.
> 
> ...


 
Put a little water in there and shake it up. Good job t.


----------



## Americka (Aug 13, 2009)

Used up my Pantene Pro-V Restoratives Replenishing Mask. I will definitely re-purchase this one.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 13, 2009)

I used up a couple of things this week. I found a small tube of PM Instant Moisture Daily Treatment and used that up. I was also able to finish a bottle of Hydratherma Naturals Moisture Boost shampoo. I have another sample bottle of this but I wouldn't repurchase anytime soon. I like how strong my hair feels when I use it but I have my favorite poos so I'm good. I finished a bottle of Megatek, which I will repurchase but I do have enough for now. That has been great at thickening my hair up. 
I'm still working on my Lustrasilk cholesterols and a bottle of Oyin Honey Hemp. I'm slowly but surely reducing inventory. Feels good.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 14, 2009)

Good job all of you, this challenge has been going so good. Everyone keep up the good work. I have not used up anything else so far but my regi is simplified now and that is a good thing.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 14, 2009)

i have about 2 more uses out of my AO GPB. i love that stuff but i wont repurchase until after all my AO conditioners are gone.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 15, 2009)

Good morning ladies, im still here and still haven't used anything but it looks like my bottle of amala cream rinse will be the first to go. This bottle is smaller than the first one i used up. And the s-curl will most likely be in second its getting lower also. Both will be repurchases. I hope everything is going well for you ladies and let's continue to use it up. I know its still a little early but i have decided to repeat this challenge next year. I feel without this that i might go back to my old ways.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I know its still a little early but i have decided to repeat this challenge next year. I feel without this that i might go back to my old ways.


 
I Shudder to think of Myself with 50 million packages waiting outside my door again.

Thanks for repeating the challenge............


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 15, 2009)

Since the challenge began I have used up or given away 27 products.  I have bought 7.  I will buy when Hairveda puts out the hydrasilica spray and acv rinse and I want to try Giovanni's reconstructor.  Otherwise I plan to do a big stock up during the Black Friday sales and again in April or May.  LC and I talked about only stocking up 2x/year before she started this challenge and I love the idea so I plan to run with it. Oh yeah during my big stock up I plan to do a Darcy's Botanicals haul.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 15, 2009)

Checking in to say I've used up nothing.  Nothing at all.  I'm also at the stage where everything is full, so I know it'll be at least a month or two before stuff is used up.  I'm not worried about it because I now know I can do this, and it's kinda fun to see a conditioner that I'd forgotten I had  (happening so often now).  I think the cowashing conditioners will probably be the first to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I want to try Giovanni's reconstructor.


 
Giovanni Nutra-Fix is a great Product.


----------



## Charz (Aug 15, 2009)

I can't believe the only thing I have bought this month so far has been so camellia oil! Wow!

I think that one of the great habits this challenge has encouraged for me has been to only buy products when they are on sale.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Shudder to think of Myself with 50 million packages waiting outside my door again.
> 
> Thanks for repeating the challenge............


 
Girl you, i know all those boxes stacked up at the back door like im movingnever again. And your welcome.



Shay72 said:


> Since the challenge began I have used up or given away 27 products. I have bought 7. I will buy when Hairveda puts out the hydrasilica spray and acv rinse and I want to try Giovanni's reconstructor. Otherwise I plan to do a big stock up during the Black Friday sales and again in April or May. LC and I talked about only stocking up 2x/year before she started this challenge and I love the idea so I plan to run with it. Oh yeah during my big stock up I plan to do a Darcy's Botanicals haul.


 
Yes shay that's still my plan too. Stock up on my hairveda when the sale comes for the winter. And i found a place on line that sales s-curl in the 32oz bottles so i will get a few of those also before winter. I don't like driving in the winter unless its the grocery store its not that far from me. Those are the only things i will need. And also make sure my jasmines inventory is stocked for the winter. That's it.



Ronnieaj said:


> Checking in to say I've used up nothing. Nothing at all. I'm also at the stage where everything is full, so I know it'll be at least a month or two before stuff is used up. I'm not worried about it because I now know I can do this, and it's kinda fun to see a conditioner that I'd forgotten I had  (happening so often now). I think the cowashing conditioners will probably be the first to go.


 
Ronnie you keep doing what you've been doing and the stuff will be gone in no time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2009)

I Just Steamed with quite a bit of Honey Suckle Rose.  I still have some left in the bottle and will finish that out next week.

That will be about the only thing that is "low"  I am pretty much at the same place Ronnieaj is.  

Most of the items in my stash are still full 3/4ths full.  But Like Shay, I have given alot of stuff away.

I do have a very small corner left in my Mizani Nighttime Treatment.  I did repurchase it.  I Just couldn't get down with the Optimum like that.  Liked the Mizani Better.

*So, If anybody wants a Jar of the Optimum Nighttime Treatment, pm me, and I'll send it to you. (never used--unopened)*.

So things are good.  No More 50 million Orders to Track and stuff still left in bags.  I'm Good.

_*PayPal is prolly wondering what happened to me*_


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Steamed with quite a bit of Honey Suckle Rose. I still have some left in the bottle and will finish that out next week.
> 
> That will be about the only thing that is "low" I am pretty much at the same place Ronnieaj is.
> 
> ...


 
What about the mizani is better than the optimum, you know you have to give us all the juice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> What about the mizani is better than the optimum, you know you have to give us all the juice.


 
Prolly Nuthin' Girl  I just didn't care for the consistency.  

Actually on the "Product Twins" Thread, the Optimum far succeeded the Mizani as far as the Quality of the Ingredients.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Prolly Nuthin' Girl I just didn't care for the consistency.
> 
> Actually on the "Product Twins" Thread, the Optimum far succeeded the Mizani as far as the Quality of the Ingredients.


 
.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2009)

Finished Up a Jar of Gel.  Had another Jar waiting in the Cut. So, No need to repurchase.

Moving it right along.........


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished Up a Jar of Gel. Had another Jar waiting in the Cut. So, No need to repurchase.
> 
> Moving it right along.........


 
Good job t, keep it up


----------



## Charz (Aug 15, 2009)

My FH used up one of my Millcreek Conditioners. 

He was like "Charlise, do you have anymore of this stuff?" 

I was like "What stuff?" 

"The Keratin stuff, I think I need some protein." Btw he has like 2a hair......

 

He's lucky I have more, he should have least told me! I was wondering why my bottle felt a little empty! I can tell he has been using my Moist 24/7 though. He loves berry scents.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 15, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> My FH used up one of my Millcreek Conditioners.
> 
> He was like "Charlise, do you have anymore of this stuff?"
> 
> ...




Oh no id drop kick dh in his neck he touch my hairvedalol. That's cute that he likes using your things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> [/b]
> 
> Oh no *id drop kick dh in his neck *he touch my hairvedalol.


 
Girl, You Be That Serious 'Bout Yo' Stash?erplexed  Poor DH............


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Be That Serious 'Bout Yo' Stash?erplexed Poor DH............


 

Sure am he better go buy some dax or something, don't be touching my hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> My FH used up one of my Millcreek Conditioners.


 
Girl, You Gon' Turn Him into a PJ


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 15, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> [/b]
> 
> Oh no id drop kick dh in his neck he touch my hairvedalol. That's cute that he likes using your things.


 
Seriously! My ex knew he would get cut.  I did give him some CON (green) though. Hhmm I could give him the rest of all of my CON but IDK I would need to see him to do that .


----------



## Charz (Aug 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Gon' Turn Him into a PJ



He likes to henna his hair now too.

And the other day I came home and caught him "drying his hair" under my Pibbs!




La Colocha said:


> Sure am he better go buy some dax or something, don't be touching my hairveda.





That's why I am gonna end up buying the 128 oz Moist 24/7. He likes to spritz some juices and berries in his hair too. He loves berry scents.


----------



## Charz (Aug 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Seriously! My ex knew he would get cut.  I did give him some CON (green) though. Hhmm I could give him the rest of all of my CON but IDK I would need to see him to do that .




You made me laugh so hard.

Well my birthday is coming up and all I want from him are hair products lol. I'm just happy that he is sincerely interested in my Haircare Journey and he was so happy when I went natural.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Seriously! My ex knew he would get cut. I did give him some CON (green) though. Hhmm I could give him the rest of all of my CON but IDK I would need to see him to do that .


 
Mail it to him, that way you don't have to see him and your clearing out space. Or do a drive by and throw it on his lawn like the newspaper.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 15, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> He likes to henna his hair now too.
> 
> *And the other day I came home and caught him "drying his hair" under my Pibbs!*
> 
> ...


 
I am not even a part of this challenge but I was curious so I dropped in on this thread.  When I saw this comment I burst out laughing...that is so hilarious!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 15, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> He likes to henna his hair now too.
> 
> And the other day I came home and caught him "drying his hair" under my Pibbs!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> He likes to *henna his hair* now too.
> 
> And the other day I came home and caught him *"drying his hair" under my Pibbs*!


 
Wha?????


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 15, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Mail it to him, that way you don't have to see him and your clearing out space. Or do a drive by and throw it on his lawn like the newspaper.


 
Yeah, he lives like 5 minutes away.  We are still friends he's just not over me .  So I'm comfortable talking with him on the phone but there is no need to see each other.  I do not want to deal with any begging or bargaining .


----------



## Charz (Aug 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wha?????



  

He said he had a interview in an hour and did not wanna have wet hair. He is neck length kinda hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wha?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Seriously! My ex knew he would get cut.


 


La Colocha said:


> Sure am he better go buy some dax or something, don't be touching my hairveda.


 
Boff of Ya'll Just Wrong...............


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> He said he had a interview in an hour and did not wanna have wet hair. He is neck length kinda hair.


 
Girl, Don't Be Tryna' to Make that Man Wear No Twist Outs!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yeah, he lives like 5 minutes away. We are still friends *he's just not over me* . So I'm comfortable talking with him on the phone but there is no need to see each other. I do not want to deal with any begging or bargaining .


 
Well then in that case i suggest the drive by then you can knock him in the head with some con poo Gangstalol


IDareT'sHair said:


> Boff of Ya'll Just Wrong...............


 
Dh's butt will be as red as that smilie if he even looks like he wants to use my hairveda. That's like messing with a crack heads pipe.


----------



## iNicola (Aug 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *So, If anybody wants a Jar of the Optimum Nighttime Treatment, pm me, and I'll send it to you. (never used--unopened)*.


Does it have mineral oil/petroleum? I got the Mizani nighttime, it seems to work but I really don't care for the smell erplexed


So, i've been busy over here using up my stuff. I'm using up the Lekair Cholesterol by mixing it with Miss Key 10 en 1 and it works much better now. I found a bottle of the Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer and a bottle of Bringraj oil, so I added those to the mixture and DCing with it as I write. The Bringraj oil did absolutely nothing for mu hair so I will not repurchase, as a matter of fact I'm staying away from the Ayurvedic stuff. Still have quite a while to go before using up the HE Hydralicious poo and condish.

My Miss Key 10 en 1 is now less than 1/2 full so I went out to get another but ended up buying Natural Key Extra Treatment Conditioner with Aloe and Avocado (by Miss Key). It has the same ingredients as Miss Keys 10 en 1 with addition of Aloe and Avocado Extract and Wheat Germ Oil. I didn't find a review for this on here but it looks good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Does it have mineral oil/petroleum?


 
Yup.  You want it?


----------



## iNicola (Aug 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yup.  You want it?


If no one else wants it I'll take it. How does it smell?


----------



## chebaby (Aug 15, 2009)

i have like .5oz of kbb deep conditioner left and i plan on using that up tobight or tomorrow. i have 2 back ups so i aint hurtin or nothing like that lol. i also tried to use my UBH deep conditioner and my hair hated it. i loved it on my relaxed hair but my natural hair was like b!tch please. so i'll let my mom use it lol.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 15, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i have like .5oz of kbb deep conditioner left and i plan on using that up tobight or tomorrow. i have 2 back ups so i aint hurtin or nothing like that lol. i also tried to use my UBH deep conditioner and my hair hated it. i loved it on my relaxed hair but my natural hair was like b!tch please. so i'll let my mom use it lol.


 
 Che i know your hair was like. Mine does the same thing when it doesn't like something it will ball and shrivel up to my scalp. How did it make your hair feel? Give us some details in case some one wants to try it in the future. And you keep up the good work, your doing really good.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

When I deep cowashed on Thursday this week, I used up one more bottle of v05 Free Me Freesia Conditioner but I also used up my last drop of JASON All Natural Hi-Shine Styling Gel. I will not be re-purchasing the gel - it left flakes in my hair, yuck!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh my word, I just went back a few pages to read and catch up what I missed and you ladies have been having a truck load of fun in my absence - so so funny. Thanks for the laughs ladies. I totally enjoyed reading these posts tonight.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oh my word, *I just went back a few pages to read and catch up what I missed *and you ladies have been having a truck load of fun in my absence - so so funny. Thanks for the laughs ladies. I totally enjoyed reading these posts tonight.


 
I just did the same thing!! They have me here at work dyin'!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2009)

iNicola said:


> If no one else wants it I'll take it. How does it smell?


 
Uhhh.......You can "Smell" It when You Get it......

_*off to box it up*_


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uhhh.......*You can "Smell" It when You Get it......*
> 
> _*off to box it up*_


 
.............


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay today I will deep cowashing with quite a bit of powders:

1 Tbs of shikakai powder
2Tbs of bhringraj powder
2 Tbs of amla powder
2 Tbs of kalpi tone
2 Tbs of brahmi powder 

I add my Fenugreek rinse to it with a few drops of rosemary and peppermint essential oils, 4oz of coconut and shikakai oils and 5oz of HE HH.

Right now though, I am pre poing with Lily of the Valley aloe vera gel mixed with some OCT and Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor with heat for approx. 30 mintes. I'll be adding my ayurveda cowash paste right over that and rub it into my scalp for sure for stimulation. I will keep it on an additional 30 minutes. 

Then I'll cowash it out with the remaining HE HH and maybe some V05 Free Me Freesia Conditioner.

Following will be either a DC of Giovanni SAS or Joico Body Luxe.

ETA: I ended up using both the Giovanni SAS and the Joico Body Luxe because the Body LUxe felt better on my relaxed ends and the SAS felt better on my new growth, (I spread a little honey over it) but still an awesome combination that left my hair very very soft and manageable. 

The next thing I did was a final flat beer and jojoba oil rinse and washed it with cold water. I finished off with Beauty Without Cruelty Leave in. That was lightly fragranced, all natural ingredients and felt really great going on as well. Thanks again Terri for blessing me with this little treasure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I did finish the OCT Rebuilder by the way.


 
Are you going to repurchase the OCT?  Which did you like the best...OCT or Mega-Tek?

If anyone is interested:  Easy Pet Store.com has $5.00 off their Products --Product Code EZ5PET809.  
And......

HorseLoverz.com5. Coupon Code #00SS2009C $5.00  

Both Until 8-31.

I usually order My MT from Easy Pet.


----------



## Americka (Aug 16, 2009)

I finished a 16 oz jar of coconut oil and purchased a 31 oz jar today. Coconut oil is definitely a keeper, especially as the new growth rolls in.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 16, 2009)

Americka said:


> I finished a 16 oz jar of coconut oil and purchased a 31 oz jar today. Coconut oil is definitely a keeper, especially as the new growth rolls in.


 
I like coconut oil only for my skin. Im due for another jar pretty soon myself.


----------



## Americka (Aug 16, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I like coconut oil only for my skin. Im due for another jar pretty soon myself.



I've never used it like that.  I've used baby oil for over 20 years. Do you put it on right after your shower/bath?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 16, 2009)

Americka said:


> I've never used it like that. I've used baby oil for over 20 years. Do you put it on right after your shower/bath?


 
Yes i dry off then i apply the coconut oil all over. I love how soft it makes my skin and feet feel. You should try it.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you going to repurchase the OCT? Which did you like the best...OCT or Mega-Tek?
> 
> If anyone is interested: Easy Pet Store.com has $5.00 off their Products --Product Code EZ5PET809.
> And......
> ...


 
Oh no Terri, I will not be repurchasing any of them. The OCT is by far a superior product to the MT in my opinion, but not superior enough for me to keep buying, you know? I will stick with my natural organic products. I bought the Mills Creek Keratin Poo and Conditioner a while back and I feel that will be enough along with Joico and all the other natural products I am now using. 

I've concluded too that the only Mizani products that I will be using moving forward is the MBB relaxer and neutralizing shampoo really. All the others, I will use up until finished.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2009)

I Rode down to one of the Outlet Malls this afternoon w/a "friend" that is visiting.  

We went into a Cosmetics Store because she wanted to buy some MAC Lipstick and I ended up buying some Origins Rich Rewards Intensive Moisturizing Mask for $13.00.  I couldn't resist it.  I purchased another Origins Conditioner a while back on-line, so $13.00 IMO was a _Really_ Good Deal.  I wanted to buy 2, but I didn't  So, that in and of itself, was a Major Accomplishment for Me.

I did use up today, however, my small corner of Mizani Nighttime. Will work on the Optimum Nighttime one I had started using until that's gone.  

The Origins will go into the Stash as a "special treat" as I start to work down my Products.  It will be one of those "special" kinds of things....


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 16, 2009)

Let us know how the optimum nighttime works in comparison with the mizani!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> Let us know how the optimum nighttime works in comparison with the mizani!


 
I've been using them Both.  I personally like the Mizani Better although the Optimum has better ingredients.

I will finish up the Jar of Optimum, but will stick with the Mizani.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey, ladies! Just checking in. Haven't used anything up. I don't have anymore products that are real close to being finished. I gave some more stuff away, though:

Mizani Fulfyl
Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum
Redken All Soft conditioner
Keracare High Shine Glossifier
3 Pantene conditioners
Loreal Nutrigloss conditioner

I doubt I'll be able to use anything up this week. Maybe another jar of CPR. I'm about to order a couple of the 33 oz tubs.  I'll probably need another Megatek before the end of the month, too. I have been doing really good lately. No impulse buying. I like that!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 17, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies! Just checking in. Haven't used anything up. I don't have anymore products that are real close to being finished. I gave some more stuff away, though:
> 
> Mizani Fulfyl
> Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum
> ...


 
Good job ms. brownie, that is really nice of you ladies to give stuff away. Also to everyone if you have things you don't want but have no one to give them to remember we have ladies on this board who are out of work and also in school, who may like to try some products. I know there was a thread before where ladies were giving away products and only asking for postage or shipping. I haven't used anything else up either so far. Im going to some bss's to see if any have a large bottle of s-curl which would be cheaper for me in the long run. Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I'll probably need another Megatek before the end of the month, too. I have been doing really good lately. No impulse buying. I like that!


 
Hi Brownie:  If you get your Mega-Tek from easypet.com they have $5.00 off until 08-31 code:EZ5PET809.  Or HorseLoverz.com $5.00 off until 08-31 is: 5.00SS2009C

Every Little Bit Helps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=392052

Hi Ya'll!  I told these Young Ladies, I'd Post Their Thread into Our Thread in case some of you are Unloading Things you didn't like Or Just didn't work out for you.  

These are our Struggling College Sistas tryna' make it through School on Limited Funds and Still Look "Fly" on Da' Yard.  This is our way to Give Something Back.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 17, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=392052
> 
> Hi Ya'll!  I told these Young Ladies, I'd Post Their Thread into Our Thread in case some of you are Unloading Things you didn't like Or Just didn't work out for you.
> 
> These are our Struggling College Sistas tryna' make it through School on Limited Funds and Still Look "Fly" on Da' Yard.  This is our way to Give Something Back.




That's great, T!!! I'm going to get some stuff together this week that I have not and will not use and pm those ladies.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just had a near-miss!!! It's sooooo freaking hot here in NY that I can't sleep (work 12 hour nights). So, I'm laying here and decide to crack open the laptop. Next thing I know, I had 4, yes 4, tabs open in Firefox, all with full shopping carts!!! I was being redirected to paypal when I just stopped and was like wth!!! Granted, most of the items were products I actually use, but I surely don't need them right now. I had to get a grip on myself real quick. That's what happens when I get bored and/or restless. Ughhh!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> That's great, T!!! I'm going to get some stuff together this week that I have not and will not use and pm those ladies.


 
You's a Just Sweet Little PJ Aren't You?

I will be doing the same.  It Saddens/Shocks me when I hear somebody say: so..."I threw it out"  as they say:  One Man's Trash Can be another Man's Treasure.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 17, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I just had a near-miss!!! It's sooooo freaking hot here in NY that I can't sleep (work 12 hour nights). So, I'm laying here and decide to crack open the laptop. Next thing I know, I had 4, yes 4, tabs open in Firefox, all with full shopping carts!!! I was being redirected to paypal when I just stopped and was like wth!!! Granted, most of the items were products I actually use, but I surely don't need them right now. I had to get a grip on myself real quick. That's what happens when I get bored and/or restless. Ughhh!!!


 
That's what we are here for, if you get an urge get on here and shine the batman signalone of us will see it. We have your back brownie.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 17, 2009)

La Colocha said:


>


 
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> .....


 
Girl, All The Support from Fellow Recovering PJ's...We can do a Quick Intervention Like What.:eye:

We are All Doing So Much Better.

You know the "funny thing" yesterday when I bought that One Origins Conditioner, I could actually feel myself wanting to Buy More Hair Stuff. 

It was the actual "buying" -- not the "looking" that almost had me totally relapsing.  I was fine "Looking" but once I made that initial *Purchase*, I could feel myself Slipping........... 

I'm good 'cause I didn't buy anything today.  You know how it is when you _Fall Off the Wagon,_ I thought today would be One Big Hair Buying Blur But it wasn'terplexed I didn't buy anything.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 17, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, All The Support from Fellow Recovering PJ's...We can do a Quick Intervention Like What.:eye:
> 
> We are All Doing So Much Better.
> 
> ...


 

The bolded is soooo true!!!!  I knew if I hit 'Submit order' just once, it was all over!  But at least I made it and didn't get anything. I'll hit up the BSS this week and get some more CPR and see if they have any more of those huge bottles of S Curl La Colocha was looking for. I've gotten them for my aunt, real big ones, real cheap. I don't use it up but I can hook a sista up, you know


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 17, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, All The Support from Fellow Recovering PJ's...We can do a Quick Intervention Like What.:eye:
> 
> We are All Doing So Much Better.
> 
> ...


 
You did good t, i though i would go crazy today, i only struck out looking for a large bottle of s-curl and i found 3 little ones on sale. But i did stick with what i was looking for, there were a ton of products i could have bought but i didn't. We are doing good indeed.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 17, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> The bolded is soooo true!!!!  I knew if I hit 'Submit order' just once, it was all over!  But at least I made it and didn't get anything. I'll hit up the BSS this week and get some more CPR and see if they have any more of those huge bottles of S Curl La Colocha was looking for. I've gotten them for my aunt, real big ones, real cheap. I don't use it up but I can hook a sista up, you know


 
Aww Thank you ms. b but you didn't see my post. The dollar general was going out of buisness and i found 3 8oz bottles of s-curl for $0.50. So im good for a while. When i get low though im gonna throw up the bat signal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> But i did stick with what i was looking for, *there were a ton of products i could have bought but i didn't.* We are doing good indeed.


 
I woulda' tried to buy up everything they had.  Which doesn't make Any Sense.

And justified it because _"they were going out of business"_erplexed and I got all this for $10.00 (or whatever) even if I used it or not -- That's the kinda thinking that landed me here in the first place.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 17, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I woulda' tried to buy up everything they had. Which doesn't make Any Sense.
> 
> And justified it because _"they were going out of business"_erplexed and I got all this for $10.00 (or whatever) even if I used it or not -- *That's the kinda thinking that landed me here in the first place*.


 
You and me both!!!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 17, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I woulda' tried to buy up everything they had. Which doesn't make Any Sense.
> 
> And justified it because _"they were going out of business"_erplexed and I got all this for $10.00 (or whatever) even if I used it or not -- That's the kinda thinking that landed me here in the first place.


 

I know i saw alot of products the ladies talk about on here, not salon stuff  but bss stuff, that would have been a temptation for anyone.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi ladies im still here, not doing much with my products. I do have a little green tea butter that i want to get out the way so, im going to incorporate it with my s-curl into my baggy until its gone. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 18, 2009)

I skipped my usual wash on Saturday and I am regretting it. But, this is my last night of work so in the morning, I think I'll use some of that Lustrasilk Shea cholesterol with my CPR prepoo so I can work on using that up. I found yet another opened bottle of Aveda Nourishing concentrate (this makes 3, I think) so I'll work on that, also. 

I looked around the other day and I have a lot less than I thought. I guess I gave away a lot more than I realized. I'm getting some more stuff together to give away tomorrow. 

I don't remember if I mentioned it, but I finally ordered some of Claudie's stuff and I am loving the Ends Insurance 2 and the Revitalizing Balm. Those will be repurchases for sure. I gave my sis half of the Ends so I'll have to reup on that soon.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 18, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I skipped my usual wash on Saturday and I am regretting it. But, this is my last night of work so in the morning, I think I'll use some of that Lustrasilk Shea cholesterol with my CPR prepoo so I can work on using that up. I found yet another opened bottle of Aveda Nourishing concentrate (this makes 3, I think) so I'll work on that, also.
> 
> I looked around the other day and I have a lot less than I thought. I guess I gave away a lot more than I realized. I'm getting some more stuff together to give away tomorrow.
> 
> I don't remember if I mentioned it, but I finally ordered some of Claudie's stuff and I am loving the Ends Insurance 2 and the Revitalizing Balm. Those will be repurchases for sure. I gave my sis half of the Ends so I'll have to reup on that soon.


 
Good job ms.b, I think ive heard of claudie's here before, is it a new company?


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good job ms.b, I think ive heard of claudie's here before, is it a new company?


 
Not that new, I don't think. Not sure, though. It's Claudie's Hair Revitalizer. Here's a link:

http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/products/


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 18, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Not that new, I don't think. Not sure, though. It's Claudie's Hair Revitalizer. Here's a link:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/products/


 

Oh wow, the honeysuckle cream rinse and the hair lotion just whispered sweet nothings in my ear. I think ill stay away but they look like good products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Oh wow, the honeysuckle cream rinse and the hair lotion just whispered sweet nothings in my ear. I think ill stay away but they look like good products.


 
It's _HARD_ to stay away when they go to whispering those Sweet Nothings...........

Maybe when they have a Sale?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's _HARD_ to stay away when they go to whispering those Sweet Nothings...........
> 
> Maybe when they have a Sale?


 
I know my mouth watered a little. If they have a sale i will get samples maybe, just samples not 5 bottles like i used to. But they look good though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I know my mouth watered a little. If they have a sale i will get samples maybe, just samples *not 5 bottles like i used to*. But they look good though.


 
Now See................ _*that's me*_ *OR should I say:* _*that WAS me*_

Progress Feels Good.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 18, 2009)

i finished my kbb deep conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 18, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i finished my kbb deep conditioner.


 
Good job che, i know its a repurchase for you, i seen how much you like it. I loved that conditoner too i just went on to other things. But it is a very good product.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 19, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i finished my kbb deep conditioner.


 
Did you get the email about the $25 of $75? Not a bad deal! 

Code is 'indulge'
Sale ends Thursday


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 19, 2009)

LC--That protein condish from Claudie's has been calling my name for a minute.  Brownie518 how do you order?  Do you e-mail them?

I finished Shescentit's Green Tea & Hibiscus condish. This conditioner is aiight.  It could be thicker but is moisturizing. It smells so good but it doesn't really stand out for me.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> LC--That protein condish from Claudie's has been calling my name for a minute. Brownie518 how do you order? Do you e-mail them?
> 
> I finished Shescentit's Green Tea & Hibiscus condish. This conditioner is aiight. It could be thicker but is moisturizing. It smells so good but it doesn't really stand out for me.


 
I know those products look good, claudies and hairveda sounds good in my mouth. 

Good job shay, i missed seeing you. So im guessing the conditoner is not a rebuy? Do you like banana brulee that looks good on the site.


----------



## Charz (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't wait for my birthday and for labor day sales. I already have my carts ready for Afroveda and Hairveda.

I am getting the methi sativa and cocosta oil from Hairveda. 

And from Afroveda I am getting every butter and styler that she has other then the curly custard because I already have it. And another Ashlii Deep Conditioner. 

I think my hair doesn't like being rinsed everyday. I think that my hair is much weaker when wet. I do not wet comb anymore and I have lessoned my breakage during my detangling sessions. 

So I think I will try only wetting it every 3-4 days and see how it goes. So that means I need less DCs and more moisturizers/leave-ins.

The Nu Milk conditioner I got I ended up selling because it smelled so bad and had no slip. So I think her conditionerss are a no-go with me.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I know those products look good, claudies and hairveda sounds good in my mouth.
> 
> Good job shay, i missed seeing you. So im guessing the conditoner is not a rebuy? Do you like banana brulee that looks good on the site.


 
No I am not repurchasing the Green Tea & Hibiscus.  No need to try the Banana Brulee bc I am set on my moisturizing dc's (Sitrinillah, YTC Mud Mask, and CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie).

I've missed being here. Yeah, um its been a minute bc my laptop is acting up at home and I feel I need time away from it so I haven't even called Dell yet. It's been acting up since Sunday. They have such a quick turnaround.  They come to your home and it is free.   I will call this weekend bc I'm starting to suffer from withdrawals.  I'm also thinking of buying a mini.  

Also I was busy running my mouth on my cell phone last week and the atm ate up my debit card .I got a temporary card that same day but went to the atm and did the same exact thing again the next day .  I didn't realize that my subscription was tied to my debit card through paypal.  I thought I paid through my checking acct through paypal. So when they ran it through it didn't go through bc that card doesn't exist anymore.  So since Monday I have been able to read and not post . But I'm back now!!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Aug 19, 2009)

i am going to the hair cuttery tomorrow to get my hair cut. its getting on my freaking nerves for real. the top bang area is so heat damaged from before i did the big chop and i dont know what else to do besides cut it all off. the only style i can wear it in now is pulled back into a cute puff and im so sick of that today i was either going to cry or throw up or both. i just cant exsplain to you how upset i am. im either going to get it shaved or just cut down but either way the majority of it is gonna be gone.

anyway all that was just for me to say that my products will be lasting a heck of a lot longer now lmao. for the most part i think i will just use coconut and shea butter and then when it gets longer continue on with my kbb products. my hair grows pretty fast, maybe because its summer, so it shouldnt take longer than a month for me to get back to my regular use of products. also like Charz said, i wont be co washing daily anymore. maybe 3 times a week but not everyday. it was good for my hair at first but i noticed my hair doesnt like it anymore.

also i think my hair is acting up because i colored it twice. once with semi and the other with permenant. i wont be coloring my hair at all this time.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 19, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I can't wait for my birthday and for labor day sales. I already have my carts ready for Afroveda and Hairveda.
> 
> I am getting the methi sativa and cocosta oil from Hairveda.
> 
> ...


 
 You can have a cart ready this early? I had no idea, when is labor day? 
You need to give us a whooot whoo in here so we will be ready too.
I only wet my hair now twice a week once on wendsday and once on wash day. I baggy all the time any way and my hair stays moist. My products work better for me on semi damp hair but not wet.



Shay72 said:


> No I am not repurchasing the Green Tea & Hibiscus. No need to try the Banana Brulee bc I am set on my moisturizing dc's (Sitrinillah, YTC Mud Mask, and CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie).
> 
> I've missed being here. Yeah, um its been a minute bc my laptop is acting up at home and I feel I need time away from it so I haven't even called Dell yet. It's been acting up since Sunday. They have such a quick turnaround. They come to your home and it is free. I will call this weekend bc I'm starting to suffer from withdrawals. I'm also thinking of buying a mini.
> 
> Also I was busy running my mouth on my cell phone last week and the atm ate up my debit card .I got a temporary card that same day but went to the atm and did the same exact thing again the next day . I didn't realize that my subscription was tied to my debit card through paypal. I thought I paid through my checking acct through paypal. So when they ran it through it didn't go through bc that card doesn't exist anymore. So since Monday I have been able to read and not post . But I'm back now!!!!!


 
Im sure glad your back i missed you around here, i was about to put out a amber alert for you.



chebaby said:


> i am going to the hair cuttery tomorrow to get my hair cut. its getting on my freaking nerves for real. the top bang area is so heat damaged from before i did the big chop and i dont know what else to do besides cut it all off. the only style i can wear it in now is pulled back into a cute puff and im so sick of that today i was either going to cry or throw up or both. i just cant exsplain to you how upset i am. im either going to get it shaved or just cut down but either way the majority of it is gonna be gone.
> 
> anyway all that was just for me to say that my products will be lasting a heck of a lot longer now lmao. for the most part i think i will just use coconut and shea butter and then when it gets longer continue on with my kbb products. my hair grows pretty fast, maybe because its summer, so it shouldnt take longer than a month for me to get back to my regular use of products. also like Charz said, i wont be co washing daily anymore. maybe 3 times a week but not everyday. it was good for my hair at first but i noticed my hair doesnt like it anymore.
> 
> also i think my hair is acting up because i colored it twice. once with semi and the other with permenant. i wont be coloring my hair at all this time.


 
Im sorry to hear that che, just get cut down what you need to. Im sure you will be beautiful whatever you decide to do. We are not our hair and it will grow back.


----------



## Charz (Aug 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You can have a cart ready this early? I had no idea, when is labor day?
> You need to give us a whooot whoo in here so we will be ready too.
> I only wet my hair now twice a week once on wendsday and once on wash day. I baggy all the time any way and my hair stays moist. My products work better for me on semi damp hair but not wet.


 
Its the first Monday in September, so the 7th this year. Hopefully there are sales, if not I will place my order by my birthday.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks charz, im going to get something on the 7th i don't care if its only 1 thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2009)

I Keep Hearing that Frequent Co-Washing "can" Cause Problems.  So I'm glad Che and Charz are going to take a pro-active approach in handling the situation and getting it under control (before any set-backs occur).  

I know for me Personally, it would be waayy too much manipulation for my Hair.

I did "finally" get to Sephora today to use my little gift card I had in my stash since January. (it was burning a hole in my pocket, and I'm surprised I held onto it this long)  

So I got:  Rene Furterer Myrrhea Silkening Mask with Natural Myrrh Extract and L'Occtaine High Shine Hair Paste (which is also a Masque).

I browsed around in the Hair Product and Steered Clear of All the Make-Up and/or Perfumes.

It was fun.  And No....I did not have the Urge to Buy more.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2009)

chebaby said:


> also like Charz said, i wont be co washing daily anymore. maybe 3 times a week but not everyday. it was good for my hair at first but i noticed my hair doesnt like it anymore.
> 
> quote=Charzboss;8581288]I think my hair doesn't like being rinsed everyday. I think that my hair is much weaker when wet. I do not wet comb anymore and I have lessoned my breakage during my detangling sessions.
> 
> So I think I will try only wetting it every 3-4 days and see how it goes. So that means I need less DCs and more moisturizers/leave-ins.


 
I am So Proud of You Both.  You Analyzed and Evaulated the Problem and Came up with a Strategy to Address it Quickly by making the necessary Changes to Your Regimens.

Instead of continuing and then starting a "Thread" asking WHY Your Hair is doing (whatever).

Truly, I am so Proud of You over here on this Thread.  This was a good learning tool for each of us.  A Teachable Moment.


----------



## Closeout (Aug 19, 2009)

I just used up my NTM conditioner on monday after i did a protein DC with Cathy Howses DC. I will not be purchasing anymore of it. 
today i will be cowashing with sauve humectant, i really like  it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm with Charz!  I am trying to be patient for these Labor Day Sales! 

Ya'll Wha' if they don't have any?

I know I want my JBCO and will prolly get it whether Sams 247 offer a discount or not. 

Well...after my Little Trip to Sephora today, if some of them don't offer any discounts (_which I'm hoping they will_).....I won't be too disappointed. *shrugs & sighs*


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm with Charz! I am trying to be patient for these Labor Day Sales!
> 
> Ya'll Wha' if they don't have any?
> 
> ...


 
Someone should have a sale somewhere, and i will be there early in the morning to see what they have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Someone should have a sale somewhere, and i will be there early in the morning to see what they have.


 
Well, I'm hoping Charz will have the Line Up & Product Discount Codes all ready for us and All We have to do is "Click"


----------



## iNicola (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I'm the only one not looking forward to any sales....proof that this challenge is working. 


I hope I didn't talk too soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2009)

iNicola said:


> *I think I'm the only one not looking forward to any sales*....proof that this challenge is working.
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't talk too soon


 
Girl, Stop Playin'!You know you're waiting too. 

Although you keep "telling yourself" you're not.  Is it working?


----------



## iNicola (Aug 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Stop Playin'!You know you're waiting too.
> 
> Although you keep "telling yourself" you're not.  Is it working?





Actually, I was just telling myself that I'm not . I would really like to try some products from Hairveda . The challenge really works though. I've been able to walk in the stores and walk out empty handed even with a sale....so proud of myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Actually, I was just telling myself that I'm not . I would really like to try some products from Hairveda . The challenge really works though. I've been able to walk in the stores and walk out empty handed even with a sale....so proud of myself.


 
I was just testing You to See if You Had Heart.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Keep Hearing that Frequent Co-Washing "can" Cause Problems.  So I'm glad Che and Charz are going to take a pro-active approach in handling the situation and getting it under control (before any set-backs occur).
> 
> I know for me Personally, it would be waayy too much manipulation for my Hair.
> 
> ...



I loooooove Sephora!!! I have to really work to stay away from there!! So, T, you must let me know how the Furterer mask works for you. I have always wanted to try something from that line. 
All this talk of sales is making me jittery!  I love making purchases! But I'll be good. I might have to try this KBB conditioner sometime in the future. Been hearing too much talk about it. 
I did use some stuff today. I finished yet another jar of CPR, a bottle of CoCasta oil, and a sample of Banana Brulee that I found. I don't know about the Brulee. Smells delish and it works pretty good. I will probably get some more at some point, just to have something different to use once in a while. CPR and CoCasta are always in the stash.


----------



## Charz (Aug 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I'm hoping Charz will have the Line Up & Product Discount Codes all ready for us and All We have to do is "Click"



You know it! All I have bought is some camellia oil, which btw is fantastic on skin. I didn't buy it for my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> LC--That protein condish from Claudie's has been calling my name for a minute. Brownie518 how do you order? Do you e-mail them?
> 
> I finished Shescentit's Green Tea & Hibiscus condish. This conditioner is aiight. It could be thicker but is moisturizing. It smells so good but it doesn't really stand out for me.


 
Yes, I'm quoting myself.  I'm calling Dell tonight when I get home. I can't take it .  I've been good for 4 days.  I've caught up with my magazine reading and I am finally almost finished with Chicoro's book but shoot I need the internet.  Gotta go work now.  I will check in with you ladies at lunch .


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yes, I'm quoting myself. I'm calling Dell tonight when I get home. I can't take it . I've been good for 4 days. I've caught up with my magazine reading and I am finally almost finished with Chicoro's book but shoot I need the internet. Gotta go work now. I will check in with you ladies at lunch .


 
I need to get that book, ive been buying it forever let me stop being lazy and order it. Did you get it on amazon or do you think i can find it in the book store?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I need to get that book, ive been buying it forever let me stop being lazy and order it. Did you get it on amazon or do you think i can find it in the book store?


 

I got it from Amazon.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 20, 2009)

chello ladies lol.
i decided not to cut my hair. i punked out lol but im happy with my choice. i ran out of my coconut oil so today i bought...
100% unrefined african shea butter
EVCO(vitamine shoppe had 20% off)
indian healing clay 
satin scarf 
bobby pins

you know what? everytime i look at my stash i get sad now. i mean all my products are natural but im just too through. i really just want to stick with coconut oil, coconut milk, honey, bananas, healing clay, shea butter and a select few other products like oyin J&B and honey hemp conditioner. thats all.

i dont want to have a sale but i want to get rid of these products. and i dont want to throw them away because i love them. im just going to use all of them up and not repurchase anything except the above mentioned. even though i love kbb products i think the things i can buy from the grocery store are ten times better.


----------



## Charz (Aug 20, 2009)

chebaby said:


> chello ladies lol.
> i decided not to cut my hair. i punked out lol but im happy with my choice. i ran out of my coconut oil so today i bought...
> 100% unrefined african shea butter
> EVCO(vitamine shoppe had 20% off)
> ...


 
IF YOU ARE GOING TO SELL ANYTHING LET ME KNOW FIRST! PM A SISTA!

I am serious


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> IF YOU ARE GOING TO SELL ANYTHING LET ME KNOW FIRST! PM A SISTA!
> 
> I am serious


 


Dell fixed my computer over the phone!!!! I am so addicted to this site .


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 20, 2009)

Frequent Cowashing--Definitely different things work for different people.  I've been cowashing 5x/wk for the entire summer.  I think I may be APL!!!! I won't straighten until Dec so I won't know.  I think the wet bunning, cowashing, and just the products I use got me there.  I will cut back to cowashing 3x/wk for fall  & winter. I will most likely get a trim in January because I don't think the back (severely broken off when I started this HHJ) has caught up to the sides yet. 

Labor Day Sales--I am really trying to hold out until Black Friday.  We'll see because I'm thinking my sitrinillah may not make it until then and I refuse to run out.  Meaning I probably should order now.

Che--So happy to hear you were able to work things out !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I loooooove Sephora!!! I have to really work to stay away from there!! So, T, you must let me know how the Furterer mask works for you.


 
Will Do Brownie  I am going to use up some more of the things I already have open before moving on to something else. 



Charzboss said:


> You know it!


 
Girl, Labor Day Thursday or Friday (or whenever), please try to scope out *in advance everyone* that you think may have a sale....

okay Ya'll..I'm JK. 

Actually I just want that JBCO (which really doesn't even cost that much) and some more Sitrinillah. Oh yeah, and maybe a coupla' of SheScentIt Conditioners.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 20, 2009)

I just used up a bottle of OCT and a bottle of Hydratherma Naturals Oil. I'll be repurchasing both of them. I still have a couple of the oils left so that's good for now. 

Hmm, I saw T over in another thread talking with Coffee about Marshall's and the Healthy Sexy stuff. I was in there today and managed to control mysefl. I only got the Pumpkin leave in and the shower cream from Healthy Sexy Hair. I really wanted to get the Pumpkin conditioner, too. But, I did not. My man was over there giving me the stink eye anyway, when he saw me looking at the hair products. He knows how I get down.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 21, 2009)

Finished Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade and Juices & Berries today.

Burnt Sugar Pomade--Imma have to put this one on hold for a minute.  I don't have any back ups.  It is too heavy & thick for my hair right now.  When I get deeper into this transition I think it will come in handy.  So this may be a repurchase later.

Juices & Berries--Got plenty of back ups for this.  This will go on hiatus soon because I prefer to use a creamy leave in during fall & winter but I will layer if necessary.

I got some stuff calling my name right now.  I really do .  I need to make a decision.  I have been doing so well.  I tend to be really hard on myself and I need to loosen the reigns.  I'm thinking if I wait til Black Friday I will lose my mind and spend aloooooooooooooot of money that day.  I think I may actually do some shopping during Labor Day.


----------



## Charz (Aug 21, 2009)

Curls.biz is having a 25% sale off of everything. Ends Sunday at Midnight.

code: curlslove


----------



## iNicola (Aug 21, 2009)

Last night I used up Lekair Cholesterol and Bringrah oil and will not repurchase these. By next week I should finish up my Miss Keys 10 en 1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Hmm, I saw T over in another thread talking with Coffee about Marshall's and the Healthy Sexy stuff. I was in there today and managed to control mysefl. I only got the Pumpkin leave in and the shower cream from Healthy Sexy Hair. I really wanted to get the Pumpkin conditioner, too. But, I did not*. My man was over there giving me the stink eye anyway, when he saw me looking at the hair products. He knows how I get down.*


 
Ain't it the Truth!  That was so Funny. (I can see The "Look") I had bought 2 of the Healthy Sexy Pumpkin Mask foolin' with Tiffers a while back.  It smelled/felt Great under the Steamer.  But I paid way too much for it, especially when I saw it at TJ's for $5.99 the other day. And No........I didn't get another one. 

I got a 33oz Conditioner at Marshalls for $9.99 a while back that I picked up for Co-Washing.  And these little containers of Strong Sexy Hair (which sounds like Protein) Haven't used it yet.

Girl, Let me know about the Leave-In?  That sounds like too many things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ain't it the Truth! That was so Funny. (I can see The "Look") I had bought 2 of the Healthy Sexy Pumpkin Mask foolin' with Tiffers a while back. It smelled/felt Great under the Steamer. But I paid way too much for it, especially when I saw it at TJ's for $5.99 the other day. And No........I didn't get another one.
> 
> I got a 33oz Conditioner at Marshalls for $9.99 a while back that I picked up for Co-Washing. And these little containers of Strong Sexy Hair (which sounds like Protein) Haven't used it yet.
> 
> Girl, Let me know about the Leave-In? That sounds like too many things.


 
_*A "Pumpkin Leave-In*erplexed_


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Curls.biz is having a 25% sale off of everything. Ends Sunday at Midnight.
> 
> code: curlslove


 
Thanks charz for the sale info. And ladies all of you are doing a wonderful job. Pray for me today, i have to go to the bss to find a temporary conditioner until my hairveda arrives, I don't want to use up what i have until that comes. Ill probably use up my amala cream rinse this weekend, there is only a little left. I have another 16oz bottle of that to get me by.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll be thinking of you LaColocha.

Seriously going from using the Burnt Sugar Pomade to CD's Mimosa Hair Honey is a huge difference.  Yesterday my hair was weighed down & greasy and today light and fluffy.  I think I have narrowed my hair grease/pomade/butter category down to 7 staples.  I will attempt to cut back to 5 but I really don't think that will happen.  Especially since I am now paranoid about my edges and am thinking of getting Claudie's Edges Balm to  use in addition to Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir.  It's working but not fast enough.  I wanna double team them bi$hes!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'll be thinking of you LaColocha.
> 
> Seriously going from using the Burnt Sugar Pomade to CD's Mimosa Hair Honey is a huge difference. Yesterday my hair was weighed down & greasy and today light and fluffy. I think I have narrowed my hair grease/pomade/butter category down to 7 staples. I will attempt to cut back to 5 but I really don't think that will happen. Especially since I am now paranoid about my edges and am thinking of getting Claudie's Edges Balm to use in addition to Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir. It's working but not fast enough. *I wanna double team them bi$hes!*




I hear you girl and thank you. I might just go get a small bottle of suave to last me a few uses. I don't need alot, just to tide me over. Ohh i just had a brainstormI can get some fruity suave and mix a little in with my 24/7 that way i can stretch it out.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> [/b]
> 
> I hear you girl and thank you. I might just go get a small bottle of suave to last me a few uses. I don't need alot, just to tide me over. Ohh i just had a brainstormI can get some fruity suave and mix a little in with my 24/7 that way i can stretch it out.


 
I ended up getting strawberry suave for $.89 at the grocery store, so i didn't have to go to the bss. This should mix good with the 24/7 conditioner.


----------



## Charz (Aug 21, 2009)

I got 3kg of Rajasthani Henna Powder for $57 so I am excited!
Also I got Curls Milkshake and Curls Whipped Cream.

I had to stop myself from buying the large economy sizes because I havn't even tried them yet! Wow.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I got 3kg of Rajasthani Henna Powder for $57 so I am excited!
> Also I got Curls Milkshake and Curls Whipped Cream.
> 
> I had to stop myself from buying the large economy sizes because I havn't even tried them yet! Wow.


 
I forgot about the curls stuff, let me go see what they have.


----------



## Charz (Aug 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I ended up getting strawberry suave for $.89 at the grocery store, so i didn't have to go to the bss. This should mix good with the 24/7 conditioner.


 
Watch for the cones! (if it has any)


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Watch for the cones! (if it has any)


 
Thanks charz, no theres no cones, i read the label before i left the store. My hair acts a fool with cones, they work for a while then my hair gets dry. I looked at the curls site. I wanted a sample of souflee and a sample pack of the curly q's for dd but they were out of stock. I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 21, 2009)

last night i made my shea butter and coconut oil mix. i ended up with 1 1/2 jars. thats really good because i used it today on my hair and my body and im in love. all this time thats what i could have been using....
also today was the first day i rinsed my hair without co washing and i loved that too. my hair looks so much bigger and poofier, thats good to me. i never realized how much conditioner smoothes out the hair. i think i will be rinsing waaaayyyy more than co washing.

i havent used anything up but im soooo tempted to buy some liquid black soap. but im going to hold off until i finish at least one shampoo bar.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> last night i made my shea butter and coconut oil mix. i ended up with 1 1/2 jars. thats really good because i used it today on my hair and my body and im in love. all this time thats what i could have been using....
> also today was the first day i rinsed my hair without co washing and i loved that too. my hair looks so much bigger and poofier, thats good to me. i never realized how much conditioner smoothes out the hair. i think i will be rinsing waaaayyyy more than co washing.
> 
> i havent used anything up but im soooo tempted to buy some liquid black soap. but im going to hold off until i finish at least one shampoo bar.


 
Im glad its working out for you che, you got me wondering if i should experiment and see what i can use here in the stores where i live, instead of buying on line. I know i can't get oils from the health food store. But there is no where around here that sells butters. I like avocado butter, shea is too heavy for me.


----------



## Charz (Aug 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> last night i made my shea butter and coconut oil mix. i ended up with 1 1/2 jars. thats really good because i used it today on my hair and my body and im in love. all this time thats what i could have been using....
> also today was the first day i rinsed my hair without co washing and i loved that too. my hair looks so much bigger and poofier, thats good to me. i never realized how much conditioner smoothes out the hair. i think i will be rinsing waaaayyyy more than co washing.
> 
> i havent used anything up but im soooo tempted to buy some liquid black soap. but im going to hold off until i finish at least one shampoo bar.


 
Are you still placing another order from Afroveda?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Ya'll....Well, I'm Not Going to use anything Up.  I didn't think I would tho'.  I used my Phyto Botanical Scalp Stimulant and then I Clarified with AO Green Tea Clarifying 'Poo.  Now I am going to Steam for about an Hour with Alter Ego Garlic Hot Oil Treatment and then PC Rinse, Leave-In & Dry.

I Did Want to Give A Big Shout Out to 2 of Our Product Junkie Thread Members.  iNicola and Charzboss for Hookin' A Sista' Up especially when they both know I don't Need a thing.

So Sweet. Much Love to You Both.  _**and pleeeze ya'll seek immediate help**_


----------



## chebaby (Aug 21, 2009)

well i didnt have to buy any bananas because the lady here at work gave me a whole bag full. she runs a snack shop so she gave me about 10. thats good. i think you are supposed to use it as a deep conditioner when the have gone a little bad so i will let them sit.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Are you still placing another order from Afroveda?


 ummmm im not sure. if i do it wont be for most of the products i said i would. i want that hemp butter so i might order that tonight(im over here biting my nails trying not to but i know i will). and i might get the curly custard.
but im going to hold off on anymore orders from her and everyone else. i love her ashlii deep conditioner but that one jar will last me a while.


----------



## Charz (Aug 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> well i didnt have to buy any bananas because the lady here at work gave me a whole bag full. she runs a snack shop so she gave me about 10. thats good. i think you are supposed to use it as a deep conditioner when the have gone a little bad so i will let them sit.



Watch out for the bananas. I tried the banana thing and it so hard to get it all out of my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> well i didnt have to buy any bananas because the lady here at work gave me a whole bag full. she runs a snack shop so she gave me about 10. thats good. i think you are supposed to use it as a deep conditioner when the have gone a little bad so i will let them sit.


 
I Made the Homemade Caramel Treatment.  Yes, I did let them sit until they were overly ripened.  

Then I whipped everything up in my Blender.  So, I didn't have any problems rinsing it out.  I think I set it for Puree.  It was Nice & Smooth.

It worked well and I really liked it.  I actually think I still have some in the Freezer.

_Now Egg...that was another Story.erplexed  _

_I think my water was too warm and it was the debil to pick outta my hair._


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 21, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ain't it the Truth!  That was so Funny. (I can see The "Look") I had bought 2 of the Healthy Sexy Pumpkin Mask foolin' with Tiffers a while back.  It smelled/felt Great under the Steamer.  But I paid way too much for it, especially when I saw it at TJ's for $5.99 the other day. And No........I didn't get another one.
> 
> I got a 33oz Conditioner at Marshalls for $9.99 a while back that I picked up for Co-Washing.  And these little containers of Strong Sexy Hair (which sounds like Protein) Haven't used it yet.
> 
> Girl, Let me know about the Leave-In?  That sounds like too many things.



I just washed and applied the Pumpkin Potion leave in. My hair feels nice, smooth and detangled. I'm airdrying so we'll see. I saw that Strong Sexy Hair conditioner and thought about getting one. I was looking for the HSH Pumpkin mask but they didn't have any left. 

I did use up another sample of Banana Brulee that I found. I don't know where these little things are coming from!  

I also ordered the Ayurvedic Hair Butter and Herbal Hair Dressing from Njoi Creations. I've been dying to try these.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm suffering from withdrawals I think I will break down and place an order tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm suffering from withdrawals I think I will break down and place an order tonight.


 
Withdrawls.....  How Long has it been since you've made a purchase?  

Any idea what you're getting??? _*Sitrinillah?*_


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello my name is Shay and it's been about two weeks since my last purchase.  Yes I will most likely order Sitrinillah.  Another pail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Hello my name is Shay and it's been about two weeks since my last purchase. Yes I will most likely order Sitrinillah. Another pail.


 
Actually, that's a Smart Move. 

Beating the Rest of Us in case there is a Hairveda Sale L.D. Weekend.  You'll already have "your stuff" and we'll all be saying: "Where's My Order?"


----------



## Charz (Aug 21, 2009)

I kinda just brought every styler/moisturizer other then the curly custard(I already have it) that Afroveda makes.........But not from the Seven line........

I realize that I need to sell some of my conditioners, because I am only DCing every 4 days right now as a test, I might bring it down to once a week....and that I need more moisturizers. 

So look for a sale on the exchange forum maybe soon.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 21, 2009)

i just ordered the afroveda curly custard and hemp butter.

im temped to buy something from etsy but i wont let them take me down. didnt i just say i wasnt buying anything else?????


----------



## Charz (Aug 21, 2009)

Well the way I see it, is that I don't smoke, drink, do drugs so this is my addiction money and I am using it to make my hair pretty.

But all in moderation. I just like to save on shipping costs. If I don't like it, I will sell it. I am not letting anything go to waste! I hate clutter.



chebaby said:


> i just ordered the afroveda curly custard and hemp butter.
> 
> im temped to buy something from etsy but i wont let them take me down. didnt i just say i wasnt buying anything else?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> didnt i just say i wasnt buying anything else?????


 
Yep  You Did.  Where La Colocha at?


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i just ordered the afroveda curly custard and hemp butter.
> 
> im temped to buy something from etsy but i wont let them take me down. didnt i just say i wasnt buying anything else?????



Must be something in the atmosphere. Everybody's getting antsy! I just ordered some stuff from Njoi Creations on Etsy and I am dying to head over to Jasmine's and see what's up.  I need some more JBCO, too.


----------



## Charz (Aug 21, 2009)

What this challenge has done for me:

Now, I don't have products just sitting around that I don't have the desire to use up completely.

I do heavy research before purchasing to make a well informed decision to limit the chances of it going to waste.

And if I don't like something, I will sell it.

I only buy stuff when I have a coupon code or if it is during a sale. period.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Must be something in the atmosphere. Everybody's getting antsy! I just ordered some stuff from Njoi Creations on Etsy and I am dying to head over to Jasmine's and see what's up.  I need some more JBCO, too.


 
IA!  Ya'll We've ALL Been Doing Sooooooo Well.  Just when You think you have Your PJ'-ism in Check..........It Creeps Up on You. It's So Daunting. Can it _REALLY_ be Conquered?  I am starting to Seriously Doubt It.

Imma try to keep using stuff up. And  Keep "unnecessary" spending at bay and go from there.  I Hafta' Admit tho' I have My Eye on ALLLLOOOTTT Of STUFF  One Day at a Time.

_Brownie -- I need JBCO too._


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 21, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IA!  Ya'll We've ALL Been Doing Sooooooo Well.  Just when You think you have Your PJ'-ism in Check..........It Creeps Up on You. It's So Daunting. Can it _REALLY_ be Conquered?  I am starting to Seriously Doubt It.
> 
> Imma try to keep using stuff up. And  Keep "unnecessary" spending at bay and go from there.  I Hafta' Admit tho' I have My Eye on ALLLLOOOTTT Of STUFF  One Day at a Time.
> 
> _Brownie -- I need JBCO too._



I'm gonna stay strong, though. I will wait to order my JBCO when I order my Linange No lye. I'll just keep using up and do like Charz. Well informed decisions.  Shopping during sales, now that's my style!! I love sales and coupons!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I'm gonna stay strong, though. I will wait to order my JBCO when I order my Linange No lye. I'll just keep using up and do like Charz. Well informed decisions.  Shopping during sales, now that's my style!! *I love sales and coupons!!!*


 
Me Too.  I have been on a Product Driven Results Mantra Myself.  As far as making well informed decisions. I research my stuff thorougly, since my Hair is so fragile right now.  I can't "afford" to have any kind of set-back.  

I don't have the  Hair to Spare. 

I just got to keep things in control.  There are alot of things I want to try (that I think will be good for my Hair) But I know it can "wait" until I use up some of the stuff I already have.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *I kinda just brought every styler/moisturizer other then the curly custard*(I already have it) that Afroveda makes.........But not from the Seven line........
> 
> I realize that I need to sell some of my conditioners, because I am only DCing every 4 days right now as a test, I might bring it down to once a week....and that I need more moisturizers.
> 
> So look for a sale on the exchange forum maybe soon.



oke: Whoa! Every styler/moisturizer!!
I can't wait for that sale!





IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too.  I have been on a Product Driven Results Mantra Myself.  As far as making well informed decisions. I research my stuff thorougly, since my Hair is so fragile right now.  I can't "afford" to have any kind of set-back.
> 
> *I don't have the  Hair to Spare*.
> 
> I just got to keep things in control.  There are alot of things I want to try (that I think will be good for my Hair) But I know it can "wait" until I use up some of the stuff I already have.





That is some real talk, though.


----------



## Charz (Aug 21, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> oke: Whoa! Every styler/moisturizer!!
> I can't wait for that sale!



She has a 5% off coupon and she is closing up shop from september 1-15.

I wanted to buy this in time for  my birthday, which is 9/25. I was worried erplexed. 

I was gonna buy the new iphone for my birthday which is 400 dollars even with my equipment upgrade. But my job gave me a blackberry lol. So I think that this present to myself is better. 

*runs outta thread rationality screaming*


----------



## chebaby (Aug 21, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep You Did. Where La Colocha at?


 aww man dont tell lol.

i was just looking at that coconut butter from njoi creations but i didnt buy it even though i have been looking at it for at least a month.

now im looking to buy a cheap food processor so i can mix my stuff better. im tired of stiring with my little spoon lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> *aww man dont tell lol.*
> 
> i was just looking at that coconut butter from njoi creations but i didnt buy it even though i have been looking at it for at least a month.
> 
> now im looking to buy a cheap food processor so i can mix my stuff better. im tired of stiring with my little spoon lol.


 
Yeah.  I didn't pull out the Big Guns i,e. (Food Processor) when I was a _Mixtress._  I used the Blender for everything and it worked well because of all the different speeds.  The Avacado Stuff I was making and the Banana Stuff.  I even did the Lime, Honey, Coconut Milk thingy too.  Not to mention, Yogurt, Molasses, Conditioner, Egg etc....  

Chile' I stopped all that Mixin'......it was getting to be too much like Cookin'

What are you planning on Mixin' Up?


----------



## Charz (Aug 21, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.  I didn't pull out the Big Guns i,e. (Food Processor) when I was a _Mixtress._  I used the Blender for everything and it worked well because of all the different speeds.  The Avacado Stuff I was making and the Banana Stuff.  I even did the Lime, Honey, Coconut Milk thingy too.  Not to mention, Yogurt, Molasses, Conditioner, Egg etc....
> 
> Chile' I stopped all that Mixin'......it was getting to be too much like Cookin'
> 
> What are you planning on Mixin' Up?



I used to mix too. I felt empty inside because i like trying new products.

Its like getting your feet done (which I don't btw) You can do your own pedicure, but its such an experience for someone else to do it for you, to be spoiled .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> She has a 5% off coupon and she is closing up shop from september 1-15.
> 
> I wanted to buy this in time for my birthday, which is *9/25. I was worried* erplexed.
> 
> ...


 
Okay....9-15 to 9-25erplexed  Sounds like a Good 10 Days?  Not "Adding Up" 

You Need to Run Out Screaming! That makes No Sense.


----------



## Charz (Aug 21, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....9-15 to 9-25erplexed  Sounds like a Good 10 Days?  Not "Adding Up"
> 
> You Need to Run Out Screaming! That makes No Sense.




Well.....she says on her site that then she will start processing the orders she receives during that time, first come first serve. And the time she would get to mine it would be too late erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> She has a 5% off coupon and she is closing up shop from september 1-15.
> 
> I wanted to buy this in time for  my birthday, which is 9/25. I was worried erplexed.
> 
> ...





I, myself, am holding out for the HTC Touch Pro 2 to come to Spring.  Should be around Sept. 3. 
Soooo, 5%, huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *Well.....she says on her site that then she will start processing the orders she receives during that time, first come first day. And the time she would get to mine it would be too late* erplexed


 
Errr Ummm.....Okay...Sure


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> *Soooo, 5%, huh?*


 

NOOOOOOO Brownie


----------



## Charz (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey this is a use one buy one. I have used up allot of stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Hey this is a use one buy one. I have used up allot of stuff


 
I'm Just Messin' With You.....IK You've Been Doing Exceptionally Well.

_*Lemme Me Know when you put some things on the Exchange Forum*_  JK


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not allowed to buy Afroveda.  I've got too many of her products here that I haven't even used yet.  I shop like you Char.  I do a haul.  I'm buying everything I want at once from a site.

I reassessed the Sitrinillah situation and I will try to hold out until she comes out with hydrasilica and the acv rinse.  I'm trying to cut down on shipping costs and number of orders too.

I just finished a jar of BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream.  I had to dig into my 1 backup.  I will repurchase. My hair always feels soft but strong after using this. I need to do some research.  I only have a handful of products that I don't get from the what I call the "For Us By Us" Coalition (Hairveda, Jasmine's, Qhemet, Afroveda, Oyin, Njoi Creations, etc) and I'm trying to see if I can get this handful from only 1-2 online retailers.  We'll see.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 21, 2009)

im planning on mixing bananas, honey and coconut milk or oil. i may even add in my avocado oil because im tired of looking at that too so it needs to be gone lol.


i cant wait to get home and use my shea and coconut oil mix. im really in love with that stuff man. i should have added honey. oh well.
actually the mix is still soft and i have 2 jars so i may add the honey to the less full jar just to see how it does. yep, dats wat im gonna do yo(wth lol).


ETA: i ordered my two afroveda butters and i didnt know about no 5%. oh well. thats just her way of trying to get me to make another order. but i aint fallin' for it afroveda lady lmao.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep You Did. Where La Colocha at?


 
 Ive been offline chillin, yall getting crunk up in here. The bug hasn't bit me yet. Im just trying to stick to my regi and the basics. It helps not being on here too. This challenge has really changed my ways and im glad. Im pondering not ordering off the net any more but we will see. I love hairveda so this is going to be a long thought.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2009)

In doing my research I can get my handful of products from www.vitacost.com and www.beautyofnewyork.com.  They both have fast shipping and we have a discount code with Beauty of New York.

LC--I see Beauty of New York has a 32 oz of S-Curl for $9.99.  The discount code takes money off shipping.


----------



## Charz (Aug 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm not allowed to buy Afroveda.  I've got too many of her products here that I haven't even used yet. * I shop like you Char.  I do a haul.*  I'm buying everything I want at once from a site.
> 
> *I reassessed the Sitrinillah situation and I will try to hold out until she comes out with hydrasilica and the acv rinse.  I'm trying to cut down on shipping costs and number of orders too.*



I know! I wanted to try the Methi Sativa and had my order ready but I really need to wait until Vatika Frosting season. And depending on the ingredients the new products she is gonna offer too.


Guilty as charged. I don't think I will ever not be a product junkie. But really what is the definition of one? Because I use all of my products up. I mean yeah, I buy sometimes allot of stuff and I am very heavy handed and curious but really?

*Can you guys tell me what a PJ is?* Is it bad when you hair is your hobby and you spend money to fund that hobby?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *Can you guys tell me what a PJ is?* Is it bad when you hair is your hobby and you spend money to fund that hobby?


 
It's funny you ask this.  I was watching Traycee's new video on yt.  I believe she was updating her regimen.  Anyways she stated she believes there are two types of pjs.  One that buys any and every thing and the other type that stocks up on what she really likes.  I know I fall into the last category.  I'm a researcher too and I only try new things that I feel my hair needs.  I think you & I are the same in that way Char.  I wish I knew more about ingredients though.

I absolutely think there is nothing wrong with spending money on your hair hobby.  As long as it is not a detriment to you or your hair I say do you.  I will do me all day every day.  Shoot the girls at my job are always trying to do interventions.  Asking why I buy so much, etc.  But you don't hear that talk when I'm giving stuff away .  One of them will not have to buy Patene for a good 2-3 years because of me .


----------



## Charz (Aug 22, 2009)

^ Thank you Shay. If you want I can help you in regards to analyzing ingredients. 

I know that natural products are expensive but think of all the health care costs that you will save down the line from avoiding potentially cancerous/harmful ingredients. 

For Example, ever since I took sulfates and mineral oil/petroleum outta my life I have no dandruff! I used to have to scratch it out everyday with a fine tooth comb! I guess it was my body's sign to stop and detest,

When I did a no buy for hair products, I started buying tons of other things like makeup and clothes which I have never spent much money on before. So I guess my shopping money has to go somewhere....lol

With haircare products I just make sure I don't buy stuff just because there is a rave on the forum or because a person with long hair uses it in her regiment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> In doing my research I can get my handful of products from www.vitacost.com and www.beautyofnewyork.com. They both have fast shipping and *we have a discount code with Beauty of New York.*
> 
> LC--I see Beauty of New York has a 32 oz of S-Curl for $9.99. The discount code takes money off shipping.


 
Shay (and/or others):  What is the Discount Code for BofNY?  I may need it in the future for my Salerm 21 B5 and my Alter Ego........Thanks


----------



## Charz (Aug 22, 2009)

Beauty of New York (www.beautyofnewyork.com)
The promotion code is LKNGH385DE (for discounted shipping amount of $5.95).
Discount applied towards purchases of $80 or more.

There is a sticky with discount codes on the top of this forum section btw.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Beauty of New York (www.beautyofnewyork.com)
> The promotion code is LKNGH385DE (for discounted shipping amount of $5.95).
> Discount applied towards purchases of $80 or more.
> 
> There is a sticky with discount codes on the top of this forum section btw.


 
I probably won't spend $80 bucks there at one time.Thanks 

And Thanks for the Sticky Info on the Discount Codes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

I Used up a 12 pack of Fermodyl 619.  It took me 2-3 months, seeing how I only do my Hair Weekly.  On a couple of occasions, I did my hair 2 times a week.

I already had another 12 pack waiting in the Cut.  This is a Staple.

_*Big Shout Out to Vatika Frosting..Why did I wanna reach for a Spoon*_


----------



## Charz (Aug 22, 2009)

I knew that someday it would come to this. I am running out of product lines to try.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh they changed it.  I've ordered less than $80 and was able to use the discount code.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I knew that someday it would come to this. I am running out of product lines to try.


 
I thought so too but I tell you when you read blogs you are always finding out about new products to try.  I still need to try Darcy's Botanicals, some people on etsy, and I have my sample from Hydratherma Naturals to try.

ETA--I will probably be ordering from Claudie's today.


----------



## Charz (Aug 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I thought so too but I tell you when you read blogs you are always finding out about new products to try.  I still need to try Darcy's Botanicals, some people on etsy, and I have my sample from Hydratherma Naturals to try.
> 
> ETA--I will probably be ordering from Claudie's today.



Claudie's? website please. 

What are you gonna try from darcys?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Not that new, I don't think. Not sure, though. It's Claudie's Hair Revitalizer. Here's a link:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/products/


 


Charzboss said:


> Claudie's? website please.
> 
> 
> What are you gonna try from darcys?


See the link above for Claudie's.  Brownie says you order by e-mailing your order through fotki.  They then send you a paypal invoice. I plan to order the protein deep condish and the edges balm.  I hear the edges balm is the bomb!!! Edges have always been an issue for me because I used to get braids back to back.  Also when I growing up I would always get those braids with the beads on them too. 

From Darcy's --Madagascar Vanilla Styling Cream, Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Cream, Daily Leave In, Herbal Leave in Spray. Che did a review on her blog about the Vanilla styling cream.  She likes it.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> In doing my research I can get my handful of products from www.vitacost.com and www.beautyofnewyork.com. They both have fast shipping and we have a discount code with Beauty of New York.
> 
> *LC--I see Beauty of New York has a 32 oz of S-Curl for $9.99. The discount code takes money off shipping.*




Thanks shay, when my other bottles are gone i will hit them up. I love my s-curl.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I knew that someday it would come to this. I am running out of product lines to try.


 
I have been at this place for a while. See my problem is that i can't use coconut oil or proteins so i am very limited on what i can use. Everyone uses coconut oil in their products and that leaves me with really no other place to go. That's why i love hairveda because she customizes product for me when no other company would do that.


----------



## Charz (Aug 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have been at this place for a while. See my problem is that i can't use coconut oil or proteins so i am very limited on what i can use. Everyone uses coconut oil in their products and that leaves me with really no other place to go. That's why i love hairveda because she customizes product for me when no other company would do that.



I am boycotting certain product lines like KBB and unnatural ingredients so I am too limited. 

It's really nice that BJ will customize stuff for you.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have been at this place for a while. See my problem is that i can't use coconut oil or proteins so i am very limited on what i can use. Everyone uses coconut oil in their products and that leaves me with really no other place to go. That's why i love hairveda because she customizes product for me when no other company would do that.


 
I always worry about Hairveda getting too big like what happened to Carol's Daughter.  I used to use that line exclusively until they changed the formulations.  I am back to using some of her products again (black vanilla hair smoothie, black vanilla leave in, mimosa hair honey, and the hair milk which I haven't tried yet but I do have).


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I am boycotting certain product lines like KBB and unnatural ingredients so I am too limited.
> 
> It's really nice that BJ will customize stuff for you.


 
I've never been interested in KBB for some reason.  I think I can honestly say I will never try her products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

Ladies...Please....Just Keep Using Up, Selling, Giving Away Stuff as You Replenish Your Stashes. However, You are Doing You.

Stay Focused on Your Personal Goals for This Challenge. 

I know mine are to achieve product driven results.  Cut Down on the Unnecessary Spending and to Get the Healthiest Hair Possible while determining what works best for me.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay I went to Claudie's site and I am resisting buying the Honeysuckle Cream Rinse because seriously I do not need another cowash condish.  I am so proud of myself.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *I always worry about Hairveda getting too big* like what happened to Carol's Daughter. I used to use that line exclusively until they changed the formulations. I am back to using some of her products again (black vanilla hair smoothie, black vanilla leave in, mimosa hair honey, and the hair milk which I haven't tried yet but I do have).


 
This is my fear also, that's why ive been eyeing the bss thinking of what i could use for my back up in case this happens. I don't order from anywhere but hairveda for my hair.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies...Please....Just Keep Using Up, Selling, Giving Away Stuff as You Replenish Your Stashes. However, You are Doing You.
> 
> *Stay Focused on Your Personal Goals for This Challenge*.
> 
> I know mine are to achieve product driven results. Cut Down on the Unnecessary Spending and to Get the Healthiest Hair Possible while determining what works best for me.


 
This is what im doing, ive come too far to go back now.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> This is what im doing, ive come too far to go back now.


 
Me too.  My stash has seriously gone down.  I hope by the end of the year to be rid of the stuff I know I don't want.  I think I will give the CON to a local women's shelter.  When my mom stopped selling Mary Kay the shelter was soooo happy to get her donation.  I'm trying out new things to fill in some of my reggie gaps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

Girl, I was wondering Last Night, if it's Possible for PJ's to Help Other PJ's Recover from Serious Product Addiction.erplexed

I see now, it's going to Always be a Struggle for Me to Not Get Caught Up. 

For Me, it is definitely Going to Always Be One day at a time.

This Week I got:  The Origins Rich Rewards Mask (at the Outlet Mall) Which was my 1 Little Indulgence. 

Then, Wednesday, I used my Sephora Gift Card and got the Rene Futerer Myhrr Mask and the L'Occtaine High Shine Hair Paste; and then the 2 Fellow PJ's sent me:  Joico Spilt End Mender, Anita Grant, Hairveda & Qhemet.

And Guess What:  I still feel Like I could Relapse & Spend. 

I Admit:  It's Hard.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I was wondering Last Night, if it's Possible for PJ's to Help Other PJ's Recover from Serious Product Addiction.erplexed
> 
> I see now, it's going to Always be a Struggle for Me to Not Get Caught Up.
> 
> ...


 
It will always be hard at least for me.  I'm as spoiled as they come.  I want what I want when I want it.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I was wondering Last Night, if it's Possible for PJ's to Help Other PJ's Recover from Serious Product Addiction.erplexed
> 
> I see now, it's going to Always be a Struggle for Me to Not Get Caught Up.
> 
> ...


 
Stay strong t, if you have certain goals stick to them. I still get the itch every now and again but when i do now i log off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It will always be hard at least for me. *I'm as spoiled as they come. I want what I want when I want it*.


 
Girl, Me Too!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 22, 2009)

Beauty of New York:

Promotion Code: BEAUTY2434
+ The code is only accepted with any purchases of
- over $69.99 - you pay only $5.95 shipping
- over $149.95 - you pay only $4.95 shipping
- over $199.99 - you pay only $3.95 shipping

The email says this code is good until 9/17


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay (and/or others):  What is the Discount Code for BofNY?  I may need it in the future for my Salerm 21 B5 and my Alter Ego........Thanks



You should check out www.bluebeez.com for the Alter Ego Hot Garlic. They seem to have the best prices. They recently lowered them again, on both sizes. The last large tub I got from there was 29.99 and now it's 26.95.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> You should check out www.bluebeez.com for the Alter Ego Hot Garlic. They seem to have the best prices. They recently lowered them again, on both sizes. The last large tub I got from there was 29.99 and now it's 26.95.


 
I either got mine from there or BOfNy, I've ordered from Boff Places.  And I've gotten the Large One too.  I have enough to last for a while.  I used it Last Night......my, my, my. 

I Love that Stuff.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 22, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Beauty of New York:
> 
> Promotion Code: BEAUTY2434
> + The code is only accepted with any purchases of
> ...


 
Thanks ms.b i will only need s-curl when the time comes, so i may not be able to use this. $69.99 is alot of stuff. I have to see what else they have. I know they have the elast dpr 11, but the ingredients changed.


----------



## Charz (Aug 22, 2009)

Maybe you should set up some kind of monthly allowance budget. I say monthly so that it will afford you flexibility. I honestly think restricting yourself TOO much may lead to a higher chance of relapsing and that the relapse will be extreme.


11730]Girl, I was wondering Last Night, if it's Possible for PJ's to Help Other PJ's Recover from Serious Product Addiction.erplexed

I see now, it's going to Always be a Struggle for Me to Not Get Caught Up. 

For Me, it is definitely Going to Always Be One day at a time.

This Week I got:  The Origins Rich Rewards Mask (at the Outlet Mall) Which was my 1 Little Indulgence. 

Then, Wednesday, I used my Sephora Gift Card and got the Rene Futerer Myhrr Mask and the L'Occtaine High Shine Hair Paste; and then the 2 Fellow PJ's sent me:  Joico Spilt End Mender, Anita Grant, Hairveda & Qhemet.

And Guess What:  I still feel Like I could Relapse & Spend. 

I Admit:  It's Hard.[/quote]


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

^^^^

I Love All My Stash, and with the Addition of the Qhemet, Anita Grant and Hairveda VF, I'm good.

I don't really _neeeed_ anything....it's the _wanting_.... that I gotta get under control


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Maybe you should set up some kind of monthly allowance budget. I say monthly so that it will afford you flexibility. I honestly think restricting yourself TOO much may lead to a higher chance of relapsing and that the relapse will be extreme.[\quote]
> 
> I've learned this lesson after doing a 3 month no buy that's why this challege works better for me .


----------



## Charz (Aug 22, 2009)

I mean I think it is ok to try new things once in a while. But to give them a chance instead of just leaving them unopened and to use them up.

Like do you enjoy shopping?  I mean do you really need another pair of jeans when you have a weeks worth? No. But do you like new things anyway even though you don't need them? Probably yes.






IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I Love All My Stash, and with the Addition of the Qhemet, Anita Grant and Hairveda VF, I'm good.
> 
> I don't really _neeeed_ anything....it's the _wanting_.... that I gotta get under control


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2009)

I just finished a bag of leftover karishma henna this afternoon and now I am sitting with it on my hair for about an hour and a half. I will be cowashing it out with some v05 conditioner most likely. I'm putting a little porosity control control conditioner on it so that when I add my DC, it will moisturize my hair well.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I Love All My Stash, and with the Addition of the Qhemet, Anita Grant and Hairveda VF, I'm good.
> 
> I don't really _neeeed_ anything....it's the _wanting_.... that I gotta get under control


 

You know Terri, you can really do it. I got your back girl. Join me in this effort to control the PJ in us. I wouldn't mind having a "PJ Controlling Buddy" to do this with. One thing I've decided on is sticking to staples and no new products lines for me anymore.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 22, 2009)

I used up my amala cream rinse and i have 1 more 16oz bottle. I don't know if im going to repurchase when its gone. I love it but i just have to think about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I used up my amala cream rinse and i have 1 more 16oz bottle. *I don't know if im going to repurchase when its gone. I love it but i just have to think about it.*


 
It's Good that you are "thinking" about it, instead of:  _"Well, I'm outta my Amla Cream Rinse, let me buy another one"_....without seriously evaluating whether it should actually be a repurchase or not. 

Good Work La Colocha.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You know Terri, you can really do it. I got your back girl. Join me in this effort to control the PJ in us. I wouldn't mind having a "PJ Controlling Buddy" to do this with. One thing I've decided on is sticking to staples and no new products lines for me anymore.


 
Aggie:  You should be really proud of your accomplishments.  Plus, staying in this Challenge.  I am Very Proud of You.

Truthfully, All of Us PJ's should be happy with the Progress We All have Made.  That we even though we may struggle at times, we are still doing better than we would have been, if there wouldn't have ever been a Use 1 Buy 1 Challenge.

Yep.  We are ALL Doing A lot Better.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's Good that you are "thinking" about it, instead of: _"Well, I'm outta my Amla Cream Rinse, let me buy another one"_....without seriously evaluating whether it should actually be a repurchase or not.
> 
> Good Work La Colocha.


 
I know i love it and it makes my hair feel good. But i could probably get the same result using suave and baking soda. That's the problem. Do i want to continue to buy it already made or do i start being cheap and make it myself. That is the question.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I know i love it and it makes my hair feel good. But i could probably get the same result using suave and baking soda. That's the problem. Do i want to continue to buy it already made or do i start being cheap and make it myself. That is the question.


 
I've been contemplating mixing up stuff too but I know myself.  It's a miracle I am still making these ayurvedic tea rinses.  Shoot it's a miracle I'm still on this site and taking care of my hair. I get bored easily.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I've been contemplating mixing up stuff too but I know myself. It's a miracle I am still making these ayurvedic tea rinses. Shoot it's a miracle I'm still on this site and taking care of my hair. I get bored easily.


 
I think that's what's happening with me im getting bored with it all. I came to lhcf all gung ho about my hair, now im like. I don't know maybe it will pass.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Aggie: You should be really proud of your accomplishments. Plus, staying in this Challenge. I am Very Proud of You.
> 
> Truthfully, All of Us PJ's should be happy with the Progress We All have Made. That we even though we may struggle at times, we are still doing better than we would have been, if there wouldn't have ever been a Use 1 Buy 1 Challenge.
> 
> Yep.  We are ALL Doing A lot Better.


 

Thank you sweetie and yes I agree, we are all making wonderful strides in this challenge. Talking about making strides - I used up a small bottle of Ovation Creme Rinse tonight to detangle my hair after my henna treatment. Whoa! That actually works extremely well as a detangler. Thank goodness I have another bottle of it left. 

I also used up a bottle of v05 Free Me Freesia Conditioner as well to cowash the henna out of my hair. I will be sleeping with a mixture of AO HSR, AO WC and Elucence Extended Moisture Repair DC in my hair overnight tonight. I am too lazy to rinse it out tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I've been contemplating mixing up stuff too but I know myself. It's a miracle I am still making these ayurvedic tea rinses. Shoot it's a miracle I'm still on this site and taking care of my hair. I get bored easily.


 


La Colocha said:


> I think that's what's happening with me im getting bored with it all. I came to lhcf all gung ho about my hair, now im like. I don't know maybe it will pass.


 
I Hope the Seeming _Boredom _Passes for both of you. 

And that You Hang In Here with Us!  With the Season changing, it will possibly awaken your interests... 

_*ik.  i'm reaching*_


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Hope the Seeming _Boredom _Passes for both of you.
> 
> And that You Hang In Here with Us! With the Season changing, it will possibly awaken your interests...
> 
> _*ik. i'm reaching*_


 
It will be ok. I like that smilies face for some reason**.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 23, 2009)

I just finished my Shea Butter Cholesterol and Jasmine's Nourish conditioner. I have one bit of spit left in my ORS Creamy Aloe poo so I'll finish that, too. 

I'm going through stuff now, filling a box with stuff to give away. I look at some of this stuff and wonder what I was thinking.

I had planned to hit up some Marshalls and TJ Maxx today but I decided it would be better to stay away. I'll check them out next week, maybe. They've been carrying some good products lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I had planned to hit up some Marshalls and TJ Maxx today but I decided it would be better to stay away.


 
Smart Move Brownie!  We are All Doing So Well. 

That we actually think about placing ourselves in _Compromising_ Positions.   

And then make appropriate decisions to "avoid them" if possible.  Re-thinking our decisions to run out and buy "stuff" just for the sake of buying.

We are really growing.  And so is Our Hair!


----------



## Charz (Aug 23, 2009)

I am more than half way through my oyin whipped pudding. I will not be repurchasing. The smell has become overwhelming.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I am more than half way through my oyin whipped pudding. I will not be repurchasing. The smell as become overwhelming.


 
Does yours smell like chocolate? When i tried it before mine smelled of chocolate but it wasn't strong, I was kind of disapointed because i thought it would be stronger.


----------



## Charz (Aug 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Does yours smell like chocolate? When i tried it before mine smelled of chocolate but it wasn't strong, I was kind of disapointed because i thought it would be stronger.



Yes, but apparently there is some chocolate mouse fragrance oils in it now. It's too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2009)

And Charz, While You're At it, Gimme the "Scoop" on the Qhemet Burdock Root and Heavy Amla.  I know you Have them.........BOFF!

I am loving this Qhemet!  I am baggying now with the Olive Oil & Honey Hydrating Balm.

_Man!  I wish I woulda' never tried this stuff_.


----------



## Charz (Aug 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And Charz, While You're At it, Gimme the "Scoop" on the Qhemet Burdock Root and Heavy Amla.  I know you Have them.........BOFF!
> 
> I am loving this Qhemet!  I am baggying now with the Olive Oil & Honey Hydrating Balm.
> 
> _Man!  I wish I woulda' never tried this stuff_.



Lol, I am glad that you like it!

Amla and Olive Heavy Cream

The Burdock Root was to thin for my thick hair. It would better suit fine haired naturals and relaxed heads. For thick new growth the AOHC would be better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks For Your Review.


----------



## Charz (Aug 23, 2009)

I am doing my weekly DC today and I have used up an Shescentit Grapefruit Conditioner and Oyin Honey Hemp in a conditioner concoction.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I am doing my weekly DC today and I have used up an Shescentit Grapefruit Conditioner and Oyin Honey Hemp in a conditioner concoction.


 
Good job charz, will these be repurchases?


----------



## Charz (Aug 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good job charz, will these be repurchases?



I am not sure. I really have to reevaluate my conditioners because I am only doing it 1-2 times a week now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I am not sure. I really have to reevaluate my conditioners because I am only doing it 1-2 times a week now.


 
Well, what are you thinking about keeping?  I see you said you will not be re-buying the SheScentIt Olive & Orange.  So, are the Cream Rinses working for you?


----------



## Charz (Aug 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, what are you thinking about keeping?  I see you said you will not be re-buying the SheScentIt Olive & Orange.  So, are the Cream Rinses working for you?



The cream rinse was really good, I used it up! Thanks for hookin a sista up .

But as of recently I am not cowashing anymore and I am only DCing once a week. I found out that my hair does not like being constantly wet. It takes so long to dry its like my hair was wet 12 or more hours a day and it was becoming weak when styling or even just touching.

I only wet my hair twice this week and I have seen less breakage. I didn't have allot of breakage to begin with but I wanted to nip this in the bud.

I know  I will continue to purchase the AOHSR and the Afroveda DC. 

But I am unsure about the others.

And with The Olive and Orange conditioner, I think the thing that bothered me was that it wasn't in a tub like her other conditioners. I decided to eliminate one Shescent it conditioners and this was it for that very reason. Weird huh lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2009)

^^^^^^
No, Not Weird at All. I Understand.  

btw:  I am Baggying with My New BFF (Qhemet Olive & Honey Hydrating Hair Balm)


----------



## Charz (Aug 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^
> No, Not Weird at All. I Understand.
> 
> btw:  I am Baggying with My New BFF (Qhemet Olive & Honey Hydrating Hair Balm)



Yay! Girl the AOHC is the ish in the Winter Time. Especially if you like castor oil.

But the OHHB is good year round, for me!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Hope the Seeming _Boredom _Passes for both of you.
> 
> And that You Hang In Here with Us! With the Season changing, it will possibly awaken your interests...
> 
> _*ik. i'm reaching*_


 
Just like La Colocha--I'm good too.  Transitioning will definitely keep me here and interested in taking care of my hair.  I have my eye on some products to help with that transition  too.  J/K kind of...fortunately I'm a bit ahead of the game because I use primarily natural products anyway. It has always been my preference.  Which naturally led to me not wanting to put any chemicals in my hair including relaxers.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 23, 2009)

OT--Char I like your youtube video.  I will be subscribing.  My name is "ebonygator" on there.  Gotta rep for the Fla Gators.  Your video got me thinking about that dc again bc it smells out of this world but we know how I feel about the consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Your video got me thinking about that dc again bc it smells out of this world but we know how I feel about the consistency.


 
Okay...I watched the Afroveda YouTube Review.  What's Up with the Raspberry DC?  Can you steam with it or is it too Runny?erplexed


----------



## Charz (Aug 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...I watched the Afroveda YouTube Review.  What's Up with the Raspberry DC?  Can you steam with it or is it too Runny?erplexed



I steamed with it! I love it!!!!! Did you watch my review?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I steamed with it! I love it!!!!! Did you watch my review?


 
I Did Watch.  Very Nice. You said it was kinda "runny" that's why I was wondering if you can Steam with It?


----------



## Charz (Aug 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Did Watch.  Very Nice. You said it was kinda "runny" that's why I was wondering if you can Steam with It?



Yeah I steam with it after my henna treatments! Its just not thick like AOHSR. Its really awesome! 

Thx!


----------



## Charz (Aug 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> OT--Char I like your youtube video.  I will be subscribing.  My name is "ebonygator" on there.  Gotta rep for the Fla Gators.  Your video got me thinking about that dc again bc it smells out of this world but we know how I feel about the consistency.



Thank you! The Gators huh? You an alumni?

I looks at Claudie's and I don't really like the ingredients. 

And with Darcy's her products are things I have seen before.

Hmm I am unsure, I am looking at Asha's. Do yall know anything about those products?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Thank you! The Gators huh? You an alumni?
> 
> I looks at Claudie's and I don't really like the ingredients.
> 
> ...


 
Yep, I'm an alumni and die hard football fan! I can not wait until the season starts it won't be long.  I'm one of those that believes I can affect the outcome of the game .  

I would do a search on Asha's.  I think maybe I saw a thread in the past couple of days.  For some reason I don't believe the customer service was all that.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Thank you! The Gators huh? You an alumni?
> 
> I looks at Claudie's and I don't really like the ingredients.
> 
> ...




I lurk on other boards and the consensus is that her products are really good. but you have to wait for eternity. 1 month or longer. It depends on how patient you are.


----------



## Americka (Aug 23, 2009)

I finally used up a VO5 Herbal Escapes Free Me Freesia Conditioner. I gave away the other 3 and will not be repurchasing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2009)

Americka said:


> I finally used up a VO5 Herbal Escapes Free Me Freesia Conditioner. I gave away the other 3 and will not be repurchasing it.


 
Girl, Where You Been?


----------



## Americka (Aug 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Where You Been?



I was on a good part of the weekend, except for yesterday morning. My oldest son had a football scrimmage. I haven't used a lot of stuff up, but I peep in to see what ya'll are talking about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2009)

You don't have to Use Up anything to Come and Hang Out With Us.   We Just Have Fun Over Here in This Thread. 

We're Just Doing our Own PJ Thang Up in Here, Tryna' Help Each Other Stay Straight (w/o going _totally_ broke).oke:

Anyway, Missed You.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *You don't have to Use Up anything to Come and Hang Out With Us.  We Just Have Fun Over Here in This Thread. *
> 
> We're Just Doing our Own PJ Thang Up in Here, Tryna' Help Each Other Stay Straight (w/o going _totally_ broke).oke:
> 
> Anyway, Missed You.


 
Ahhh! Finally....Civility again. I love this thread.


----------



## Americka (Aug 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You don't have to Use Up anything to Come and Hang Out With Us.   We Just Have Fun Over Here in This Thread.
> 
> We're Just Doing our Own PJ Thang Up in Here, Tryna' Help Each Other Stay Straight (w/o going _totally_ broke).oke:
> 
> Anyway, Missed You.



I will spend more time in here. Ya'll just have too much fun in here! I really like the atmosphere in here. Nothing but love!


----------



## Americka (Aug 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ahhh! Finally....Civility again. I love this thread.



Amen to that! O/T - Your post was on point!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 23, 2009)

Americka said:


> I will spend more time in here. Ya'll just have too much fun in here! *I really like the atmosphere in here. Nothing but love*!


 
 Americka, I totally agree!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2009)

Girl, Yeah.....Life is too Short to Always Be *SO INTENSE*!   Afterall, in the Grand Scheme of Things it's only "Hair". 

And I've lived long enough to know that I just want to surround myself with Good, Pleasant, Like Minded People.

I Can Get Enough Negativity by Turning on The News, On the Job, In the Mail, On the Phone etc....I come in here to "Relax"


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Yeah.....Life is too Short to Always Be *SO INTENSE*!  Afterall, in the Grand Scheme of Things it's only "Hair".
> 
> And I've lived long enough to know that I just want to surround myself with Good, Pleasant, Like Minded People.
> 
> *I Can Get Enough Negativity by Turning on The News, On the Job, In the Mail, On the Phone etc....I come in here to "Relax*"


 

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2009)

Americka said:


> Amen to that! O/T - Your post was on point!


Thank you so much for your support Americka. It means a lot to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2009)

We Might As Well Enjoy Ourselves and Have a Good Time.  We are All Here for the Same Reasons.  No Need to Make it so Serious. 

We all have Hair Goals and I want to _Enjoy My Journey._  Try to Recover from being a PJ, Put it All in Perspective and Just Enjoy All of Your Wonderful Advice, Recommendations and Help and Try To Grow Me A Big, Nice, Lush, Head FULL Of Healthy Hair.

All that other Stuff.....I Ain't Down With That.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 23, 2009)

OMG I can not stop touching my hair today.  I need to go put a scarf on it before I get into trouble.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> OMG I can not stop touching my hair today. I need to go put a scarf on it before I get into trouble.


 
Okay.....What did you Use?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay Friday night...what did I do?

I did a pre poo with coconut oil, did heat cap for 1 hr, dc'd with steam for 1 hr with BPT Wheat Conditioning cream, followed up with a tea rinse mix of shikakai, neem, and amla (this includes a lot of other goodies too), used heat, then cowashed out with Shescentit's Honey Rinse.  Detangled then did an acv rinse, followed by a cold water rinse.  Used Jasmine's Silk Leave In, moisturized with Hairveda's Whipped baggy cream, added some unrefined shea butter to my ends, and finally sealed with Hairveda's Cocasta & Shikakai Oil all on soaking wet hair. 


Whew.................bunned up with a hair clip and scarf.  Greased with Karess Krafter's Hemp Hairdressing the next morning.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey ladies. I missed yall. I'm usually not on here during the weekends but I had to come on today.
This weekend I bought essential balls black soap and another jar of Shea butter. But it's all good because I finished my carrot milk and honey shampoo bar and a bottle of vo5 moisture milks. I'm also almost out of my hairvedas whipped telly AND I fell in love all over again with oyin burnt sugar pomade. 
I did the banana and honey deep conditioner and idk how I feel about it. My hair didn't feel all that soft after but I did a joico protein treatment before hand so maybe that's why. I will try it again on dry hair as a pre poo though.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Yeah.....Life is too Short to Always Be *SO INTENSE*!  Afterall, in the Grand Scheme of Things it's only "Hair".
> 
> And I've lived long enough to know that I just want to surround myself with Good, Pleasant, Like Minded People.
> 
> *I Can Get Enough Negativity by Turning on The News, On the Job, In the Mail, On the Phone etc....I come in here to "Relax"*




Girl preach, we ain't havin none of that mess up in here, we come here to relax and enjoy ourselves. Were here to help and support each other. And on to other things i bought some butters from texas natural supply. I thought id slip that in there while yall sleep. mango, avocado and aloe for dh. I have an itch to be a mixtress right now and i have another week before i go back to work so im going to play betty crocker and see what i can come up with.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 24, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Yeah.....Life is too Short to Always Be *SO INTENSE*!  Afterall, in the Grand Scheme of Things it's only "Hair".
> 
> And I've lived long enough to know that I just want to surround myself with Good, Pleasant, Like Minded People.
> 
> I Can Get Enough Negativity by Turning on The News, On the Job, In the Mail, On the Phone etc....I come in here to "Relax"


 
I know how you feel!!! And I know which thread we've all been reading.  That's why I like it in here! Nice and peaceful, friendly and respectful.  Supporting each other.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh, I used up my Philosophy Marinating Oil. I actually saw a big bottle of this at Marshall's last week. It was only 14.99. That stuff is not cheap! I resisted, though. I like it but I really don't need it. I just found a bottle of Amla oil that I'm going to start using. 

It is a shame that I keep 'finding' products all over the house . Everytime I do, it reinforces my resolve to use up and get rid of all this excess.


----------



## Charz (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't think I am going to buy anything untill black friday.

ETA: Oh crap, guys please hold me to the above statement!

CocoCream


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I don't think I am going to buy anything untill black friday.
> 
> ETA: Oh crap, guys please hold me to the above statement!
> 
> CocoCream


 
Now you gonna get me to cursing--Damn you !!! I have this love affair with all things coconut.  Well except I did decide I don't need coconut oil & vatika frosting even though I'm still on the fence with that one .  Okay I will be watching this one.  Let me say this does fill a need for me since I only have 1 creamy leave in.  It scares me to have only 1 product in a category because I am still traumatized by Black Friday of '08 .

ETA--Now does it say sold out because it's not really "here" yet?


----------



## Charz (Aug 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Now you gonna get me to cursing--Damn you !!! I have this love affair with all things coconut. Well except I did decide I don't need coconut oil & vatika frosting even though I'm still on the fence with that one . Okay I will be watching this one. Let me say this does fill a need for me since I only have 1 creamy leave in. It scares me to have only 1 product in a category because I am still traumatized by Black Friday of '08 .
> 
> ETA--Now does it say sold out because it's not really "here" yet?


 
I think its because its not here. I will not buy, I will not buy.

I want to try some Donna Marie too, especially the Miracurls. I heard its like KCCC but not so stiff. I loved KCCC for the definitionbut not the stiffness, so I had to give it up .

ETA: What happened Black Friday of 08?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *I don't think I am going to buy anything untill black friday.*
> 
> ETA: Oh crap, guys please hold me to the above statement!
> 
> CocoCream


 
Ive decided im not buying anything on black friday. Im going to try making my own stuff.*crosses fingers*.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I think its because its not here. I will not buy, I will not buy.
> 
> I want to try some Donna Marie too, especially the Miracurls. I heard its like KCCC but not so stiff. I loved KCCC for the definitionbut not the stiffness, so I had to give it up .
> 
> ETA: What happened Black Friday of 08?


 
I couldn't get hydraspritz from Hairveda and I literally thought I would pass out.  I had no back up at all.  I was so mad because some people bought like 10 then proceeded to sell them on the Hair Exchange forum.  I missed that sale too.  I haven't been the same since .


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ive decided im not buying anything on black friday. Im going to try making my own stuff.*crosses fingers*.


 
One day, one day.....There's this product I want to buy that I have the ingredients for but I'm too lazy.  Really I'm just spoiled bc I think why make it when I can just buy it?


----------



## Charz (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn, I have a spread sheet with my Black Friday wish list and without any discount my total is $454.90......


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I couldn't get hydraspritz from Hairveda and I literally thought I would pass out. I had no back up at all. I was so mad because *some people bought like 10 then proceeded to sell them on the Hair Exchange forum.* I missed that sale too. I haven't been the same since .


 


Shay72 said:


> One day, one day.....There's this product I want to buy that I have the ingredients for but I'm too lazy. *Really I'm just spoiled bc I think why make it when I can just buy it?[/quote*]
> 
> To the first bolded girl are you serious?
> 
> I do feel like why don't i just buy it too but there is something in me that wants to try this. Im starting to get impatient with waiting. Even if i fail and it doesn't work out i know what i will crawl back to.


----------



## Charz (Aug 24, 2009)

Please don't let me buy anything, for real!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Damn, I have a spread sheet with my Black Friday wish list and without any discount my total is *$454.90......[/*quote]


----------



## Charz (Aug 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ive decided im not buying anything on black friday. Im going to try making my own stuff.*crosses fingers*.


 

What butters do you already have? I have some if you want them, like hemp butter, aloe butter, mango butter etc.....


----------



## Charz (Aug 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Charzboss said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I have a spread sheet with my Black Friday wish list and without any discount my total is *$454.90......[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Please don't let me buy anything, for real!


 
We'll try charz but you still have your wallet so the power is in your hands.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> What butters do you already have? I have some if you want them, like hemp butter, aloe butter, mango butter etc.....


 
Thanks charz but its too late, i ordered mango, avocado and aloe from texas natural supply last night. They have butters ive never even heard of. It took will power to only get those 3. They have green tea butter too but it was sold out. Thank you anyway.


----------



## Charz (Aug 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thanks charz but its too late, i ordered mango, avocado and aloe from texas natural supply last night. They have butters ive never even heard of. It took will power to only get those 3. They have green tea butter too but it was sold out. Thank you anyway.


 

Well then do you want my macadamia nut, hemp and almond butters? Or do you already have those too?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Well then do you want my macadamia nut, hemp and almond butters? Or do you already have those too?


 
No thanks but i appreciate it, im starting off small and don't want to aquire too many things.And no i don't have those. Ive tried hemp before and it acts like straight protein to my hair. It made it hard and crunchy. What did you use your butters for?


----------



## Charz (Aug 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> No thanks but i appreciate it, im starting off small and don't want to aquire too many things.And no i don't have those. Ive tried hemp before and it acts like straight protein to my hair. It made it hard and crunchy. What did you use your butters for?


 
I tried to make my own stuff but I failed lol.


----------



## Charz (Aug 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> One day, one day.....There's this product I want to buy that I have the ingredients for but I'm too lazy. Really I'm just spoiled bc I think why make it when I can just buy it?


 


Were you the one who gave me the idea of purchasing products semi-annually?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Were you the one who gave me the idea of purchasing products semi-annually?


 
I think she was because we have talked about it. Buying in bulk before winter and then again in the spring. 2x a year.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Were you the one who gave me the idea of purchasing products semi-annually?


I stole the idea from La Colocha 

That total is not bad at all if you plan to buy only 2x/year.



La Colocha said:


> I think she was because we have talked about it. Buying in bulk before winter and then again in the spring. 2x a year.


 
I'm still planning to do this that's why I want to get this stuff I want to try out now and make decisions.  That way my list is set once Black Friday rolls around.  My condo people will start making little comments again .


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> To the first bolded girl are you serious?


 
Yep, came back and said she didn't like it . It's gets like that with Hairveda though.  People get all caught up in the hype and lose their minds.  Eisani be calling people out too like "I hope I don't see you selling this on the exchange forum later".


----------



## Charz (Aug 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I stole the idea from La Colocha
> 
> That total is not bad at all if you plan to buy only 2x/year.
> 
> ...



I have a spreadsheet template that you can use if you would like .


----------



## chebaby (Aug 24, 2009)

hey ladies.
the way i have been using my shea butter and coconut oil mix, one jar will be gone soon. granted i do use it all over my body too. i love that stuff. and it makes me glad to know that if for some reason i cant get my hands on products like oyin or kbb i'll still be able to get my shea butter and coconut oil.

Charz you wrong for telling us about the cococream. its on my mind like summetime lmao. i know, corny right.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I stole the idea from La Colocha
> 
> That total is not bad at all if you plan to buy only 2x/year.
> 
> ...


 
Im still going to do this too. Its going to be either hairveda or my own ingredients. I only ordered the smallest sizes of butters so i can try them out. I will make my decision in a few weeks. I think i have until labor day to decide. 



Shay72 said:


> Yep, came back and said she didn't like it . It's gets like that with Hairveda though. People get all caught up in the hype and lose their minds. *Eisani be calling people out too like "I hope I don't see you selling this on the exchange forum later".*




I saw that one time and i choked on my water. Gangsta.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hey ladies.
> *the way i have been using my shea butter and coconut oil mix, one jar will be gone soon*. granted i do use it all over my body too. i love that stuff. and it makes me glad to know that if for some reason i cant get my hands on products like oyin or kbb i'll still be able to get my shea butter and coconut oil.
> 
> Charz you wrong for telling us about the cococream. its on my mind like summetime lmao. i know, corny right.


 
I got the mixing itch from you, im glad that you like your mix. Are you going to continue to make it?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I have a spreadsheet template that you can use if you would like .


Thanks but it would be so wasted on me. I would never fill it out.




chebaby said:


> Charz you wrong for telling us about the cococream. its on my mind like summetime lmao. i know, corny right.


 
I know, right. It's available now too!


----------



## chebaby (Aug 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I got the mixing itch from you, im glad that you like your mix. Are you going to continue to make it?


 yep. that is a mix i will always keep on hand. and not only that, i will only make it it with the  yellow african shea butter. i thought all shea butter was the same as long as it said unrefined but that is not true. im sure they have the same benefits but they do not act the sme on my hair. the unrefined shea butter that is tan in color leaves my hair ashy. this yellow african shea butter already has a shine to it and it just melts into an oil. i love that stuff. i even made my SO buy some and had him in the kitchen mixing and stuff lol.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

chebaby said:


> yep. that is a mix i will always keep on hand. and not only that, i will only make it it with the yellow african shea butter. i thought all shea butter was the same as long as it said unrefined but that is not true. im sure they have the same benefits but they do not act the sme on my hair. the unrefined shea butter that is tan in color leaves my hair ashy. this yellow african shea butter already has a shine to it and it just melts into an oil. i love that stuff. i even made my SO buy some and had him in the kitchen mixing and stuff lol.


 
That's good that your going to stick with making it. I made something today but i had to cheat, I don't have my butters yet so i used some suave. I made rinse out conditioner.

1/2 cup suave
1tsp of glycerin, 
1tsp of sweet almond oil
1tsp of apricot kernal oil
1tsp of avocado oil

I have it in my hair still so i will see how it works when i rinse it out. I bought these oils based on their moisturizing properties. I plan on making a rinse out conditioner, a dc and a moisturizer. Only enough for a few uses because i have no preservatives so i don't want it to go bad. I will update here if i make something good.


----------



## Americka (Aug 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> [/b]
> 
> Girl preach, we ain't havin none of that mess up in here, we come here to relax and enjoy ourselves. Were here to help and support each other. And on to other things *i bought some butters from texas natural supply*. I thought id slip that in there while yall sleep. mango, avocado and aloe for dh. I have an itch to be a mixtress right now and i have another week before i go back to work so im going to play betty crocker and see what i can come up with.



I want to get some oils from them: almond, avocado, castor, coconut, and cherry kernel. I might get a couple of butters to try out. I also have a purchase I need to make from Lotioncrafters.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yep, came back and said she didn't like it . It's gets like that with Hairveda though. People get all caught up in the hype and lose their minds. *Eisani be calling people out too like "I hope I don't see you selling this on the exchange forum later".[/*quote]
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

Americka said:


> I want to get some oils from them: almond, avocado, castor, coconut, and cherry kernel. I might get a couple of butters to try out. I also have a purchase I need to make from Lotioncrafters.


 
Im gonna warn you now shipping is high and its fedex. There are 2 choices $11 something and $14 something but i think it stays the same no matter what you get. Bostonmaria had a thread in the vendor forum. I just bought my butters from them and got the oils here on the ground. There are good reviews on the avocado butter, that's why i decided to bite the shipping charges. I also wanted to try the peach kernal oil. I wonder if it smells like peaches. I have apricot kernal that i bought here and it doesn't smell like anything. Sorry so long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> La Colocha said:
> 
> 
> > Granted its *322 ounces of stuff.*
> ...


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charzboss said:
> 
> 
> > To the First Bolded...
> ...


----------



## chebaby (Aug 24, 2009)

see now i want some butters and oils. off to texas something or another.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> IDareT'sHair said:
> 
> 
> > Hey t, glad your here.
> ...


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

chebaby said:


> see now i want some butters and oils. off to texas something or another.


 
Oh lawd *screams* cheeeeeeeeeeeeeee noooooooooooooo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2009)

chebaby said:


> *see now i want some butters and oils. off to texas something or another.*


 
I Just Called YOU OUT in the Bumble & Bumble Thread!


----------



## chebaby (Aug 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Oh lawd *screams* cheeeeeeeeeeeeeee noooooooooooooo.


 hahahaha
i went and looked around. i didnt order anything though. i think im good because i ordered me some books froma amzon so that should keep me covered. i love to read so i pre ordered eric jerome dickeys book which comes out tomorrow  lol. i could have just waited one day but you know me...


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> That's good that your going to stick with making it. I made something today but i had to cheat, I don't have my butters yet so i used some suave. I made rinse out conditioner.
> 
> 1/2 cup suave
> 1tsp of glycerin,
> ...


 
This works for me, my hair feels nice. If i can pimp out some suave i can do anything. Its not a wow omg feel but my hair is noticebly (sp?) softer. And big up's to texas natural supply i ordered last night and i just checked my email and fedex has my box and its on its way. That is what im talking about fast. I can't wait to get my butters, i might add a dolup or 2 to this recipe.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay I need to stay away from youtube & blogs now.  Why are there so many natural product vendors out there??? 

OT--I am so happy I went into that thread where the girl was upset about her steamer bc it was defective.  I figured out I was putting the water in my steamer all wrong.  I am sooooo happy now.  Shoot I was happy before so this is even better.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I need to stay away from youtube & blogs now. Why are there so many natural product vendors out there???
> 
> OT--I am so happy I went into that thread where the girl was upset about her steamer bc it was defective. I figured out I was putting the water in my steamer all wrong. I am sooooo happy now. Shoot I was happy before so this is even better.


 
Speaking of steamers, lucky's momma was selling a table top for $50.00.
Hmm:scratchch.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Speaking of steamers, lucky's momma was selling a table top for $50.00.
> Hmm:scratchch.


 
At some point I probably will purchase a table top steamer.  Yah now I gotta prepare for when I have a man in my life again .  See being a pj can come in handy sometimes.  I would have enough products to have a stash at his place & mine .


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> At some point I probably will purchase a table top steamer. Yah now I gotta prepare for when I have a man in my life again . *See being a pj can come in handy sometimes. I would have enough products to have a stash at his place & mine .*




I can see it now *manly voice* shay shay what the hell is all this up in herewhat is a hairveda. And why you have this big arse pail sittin over here.lol.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> [/b]
> 
> I can see it now *manly voice* shay shay what the hell is all this up in herewhat is a hairveda. And why you have this big arse pail sittin over here.lol.


 
Look my ex called himself complaining about all my products then was all up in there looking.  He did tell me my hair was looking healthier.  I ain't go lie he had me greasing his hair too .  I'm terrible with hair types but he is in the 3 range.  He also began complaining about me spending too much time on my hair.

The new man will know what's up from the get go.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Look my ex called himself complaining about all my products then was all up in there looking. He did tell me my hair was looking healthier. I ain't go lie he had me greasing his hair too . I'm terrible with hair types but he is in the 3 range. He also began complaining about me spending too much time on my hair.
> 
> *The new man will know what's up from the get go*.


 
There you go, god will bless you with someone who is right for you. You are a doll and you deserve the best.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 24, 2009)

i love this thread.
look at yall wishing each other well and asking God to send good men and what not. awwwww lol.
shes right Shay, you do deserve a good man. we are all worth it.


i just bought shescentit coco cream and banana brulee. i cant wait until it gets here. that banana treatment i tried has me wanting a good banana conditioner because the one i made left me with alot to be desired. i love banana brulee and i miss it. i will give yall a review on the cococream.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 24, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i love this thread.
> look at yall wishing each other well and asking God to send good men and what not. awwwww lol.
> shes right Shay, you do deserve a good man. we are all worth it.
> 
> ...


 
Did you use banana baby food in your treatment. It makes it come out smoother. And what scent banana brulee did you get?


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 24, 2009)

I just ordered the Coco Creme and some Seyani Butter in Pineapple.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i love this thread.
> look at yall wishing each other well and asking God to send good men and what not. awwwww lol.
> shes right Shay, you do deserve a good man. we are all worth it.
> 
> ...


 
ITA Che we are ALL worth it.  



Brownie518 said:


> I just ordered the Coco Creme and some Seyani Butter in Pineapple.


 

Yes, Yes, Yes!!!!! I knew someone would come through and order the Coco Creme.  I will sit back and await the reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

I See All the Good Little PJ's are all Nestled & Snuggled up Safely in their Beds.. Yeah, I did a quick scroll to see if anyone was up?

I bet all the On-Line Hair Sites are happy you all are giving them a rest for a _few_ hours 

Ya'll Been Burning up those keyboards & credit cards something Fierce.

What if this would have been a night when they were giving away all kinds of Free Products???? _*insert evil laugh here*_  All the Good Little PJ's woulda' missed it.  And everybody would be: Except Me

Well, I was just up and wanted to mess with Ya'll.  I told Brownie, I don't know if it's a Full Moon or something, but We Got to Stay on Track and Not Get  Derailed....

For All Ya'll Talkin' 'Bout Waiting on Black Friday Just So You Know...._Black Friday Ain't Errr Friday!_

I may be home from work today, so I will check back with Ya'll in a Few Hours.
Glad you are getting your Beauty Sleep.


----------



## Charz (Aug 25, 2009)

Sigh,  I wanna try the Coco Creme, but alas there a 94 days until black friday .

I'm gonna be getting some Donna Marie on black friday too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Sigh, I wanna try the *Coco Creme*, but alas there a 94 days until black friday .
> 
> I'm gonna be getting some *Donna Marie *on black friday too.


 
Okay Little Ms. CPA, (almost soon to be Mrs. CPA) 

Gone & Buy that Coco Creme and Donnie & Marie You know you can't wait till Black Friday.  Just Gone & Buy it.

We Know You Ain't Waiting until November...........


----------



## Charz (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Little Ms. CPA, (almost soon to be Mrs. CPA)
> 
> Gone & Buy that Coco Creme and Donnie & Marie You know you can't wait till Black Friday. Just Gone & Buy it.
> 
> We Know You Ain't Waiting until November...........


 
Haha, I'm studying for my Law School Admission Test right now lol the CPA will be in January.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Haha, I'm studying for my Law School Admission Test right now lol the CPA will be in January.


 

Ump! Yep. Typical Attorney.   Gotta Rebut, Refute, Challenge & Object everything.

What a Dangerous Combination.


----------



## Charz (Aug 25, 2009)

Sighhh


----------



## Charz (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ump! Yep. Typical Attorney. *Gotta Rebut, Refute, Challenge & Object everything*.
> 
> What a Dangerous Combination.


 

I was like this even as a kid. 

My parents have video tapes to prove it.

My mother told me during Christmas that, "Charlise, you know some kids don't get presents."


I promptly told her with an attitude, "Mommy that’s not true, everyone gets presents." 

I was 4…


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Sighhh
> 
> View attachment 40752


 
OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Not the _Dreaded_ Black Friday Spread Sheet! 

Girl, I was Scared to Enlarge.

I thought it was going to be Your LSAT's or GMAC or Something Equally Scary! ! ! ! !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I was like this even as a kid.
> 
> My parents have video tapes to prove it.
> 
> ...


 
 And I'm sure "Mr. Man" Has You Spoiled too.


----------



## iNicola (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Not the _Dreaded_ Black Friday Spread Sheet!
> 
> Girl, I was Scared to Enlarge.
> 
> I thought it was going to be Your LSAT's or GMAC or Something Equally Scary! ! ! ! !


 



Charzboss said:


> Sighhh
> 
> View attachment 40752


 but um yeah, off to make me one of those...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

iNicola said:


> but um yeah, off to make me one of those...


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !  iNicola 

If You Do, Make Sure you Stick to it. 

_*Don't be like some peeeople.*_


----------



## Charz (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ! iNicola
> 
> If You Do, Make Sure you Stick to it.
> 
> _*Don't be like some peeeople.*_


 
Hey lol. I am taking it one day at a time. My birthday is coming up, I think I will ask my parents and FH for some stuff to tide me over!!! 

ETA: I am happy I ordered from  Afroveda when I did, she is closed till the 15th as of todayy and she is not taking any orders! Imagine the mad rush to order, and delays!

I can't wait!


----------



## iNicola (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Yeah.....Life is too Short to Always Be *SO INTENSE*!   Afterall, in the Grand Scheme of Things it's only "Hair".
> 
> And I've lived long enough to know that I just want to surround myself with Good, Pleasant, Like Minded People.
> 
> I Can Get Enough Negativity by Turning on The News, On the Job, In the Mail, On the Phone etc....I come in here to "Relax"


ITA...I guess that's why I've been lurking more than ever or just stepping away from the board a bit. I need to start thinking of this thread more a safe haven (not that I didn't before)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> My birthday is coming up, *I think I will ask my parents and FH for some stuff to tide me over!!!*


 
You So Rotten!  I Love It.


----------



## Charz (Aug 25, 2009)

iNicola said:


> ITA...I guess that's why I've been lurking more than ever or just stepping away from the board a bit. I need to start thinking of this thread more a safe haven (not that I didn't before)


 
Girl this thread is my jam.

We go hard!


----------



## iNicola (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !  iNicola
> 
> If You Do, Make Sure you Stick to it.
> 
> _*Don't be like some peeeople.*_


I'll keep the list small :crossfingers:


Has anyone tried the Big Sexy Pumpkin Conditioner? I keep seeing it at Marshalls/TJMaxx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

iNicola said:


> I'll keep the list small :crossfingers:
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the Big Sexy Pumpkin Conditioner? I keep seeing it at Marshalls/TJMaxx.


 
2 words:  Buy It! 

IK. IK. I'm suppose to be helping & discouraging bad behavior.

_*Lawd....hoping La, Che, Aggie, Shay don't see this post*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Girl:  It's Healthy Sexy Pumpkin.  Not No:  *Big* Sexy Pumpkin.

I bought the Mask months ago, Paid Way to much money for it.  5oz for like $15.00.  Especially when I seen it at TJ Maxx for $5.99! I was HOT.

I also Got a Large, I think it's 33oz HSP Conditioner for $9.99.(at TJ Maxx) before This Challenge Mind You. 

This will be great for Co-Washing.  Smells Like Halloween or Thanksgiving.  Very Spicy. Pumpkiny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *Girl this thread is my jam.*
> 
> We go hard!


 
Listen At That  She's a Mess.

She Right.  We Have a Good Time Over Here Growing Our Hair and Tryna' Help Each Other Through Our Journey....And Our Little Spending Issues. 

It's All about Da' Hair.

btw: iNicola -- I wanna see that Spreadsheet.


----------



## iNicola (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl:  It's Healthy Sexy Pumpkin.  Not No:  *Big* Sexy Pumpkin.
> 
> I bought the Mask months ago, Paid Way to much money for it.  5oz for like $15.00.  Especially when I seen it at TJ Maxx for $5.99! I was HOT.
> 
> ...


 I got it mixed up with Big Sexy Hair 


Lord knows I don't need it! I was there yesterday, look at bedding sets...just to be clear as to why I was there . I almost bought it along with the CHI Keratin Mist but took them out the cart before checkout. Now that you've made it a must buy I don't know if I can resist the next time I'm there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Now that you've made it a must buy I don't know if I can resist the next time I'm there.


 
If You Don't Some _Other_ Deranged PJ Will. And they will buy them All. 

No....Not Me, But Someone "Like Me" 

You See How they do it on This Board.erplexed

Especially for the "Price" If You look on-line at places like SleekHair and Shampooline, Beautymart and Other Places, you'll see what a Good Deal that is.  Yes.......I've ordered from them ALL.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> 2 words: Buy It!
> 
> IK. IK. I'm suppose to be helping & discouraging bad behavior.
> 
> _*Lawd....hoping La, Che, Aggie, Shay don't see this post*_


 
Girl your crazy, we are ok. I was up when you were, i just wasn't on here. I couldn't sleep. I haven't used up nothing more yet but my s-curl is almost gone and i have 3 more bottles to back it up. Its a staple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I haven't used up nothing more yet but my s-curl is almost gone and i have 3 more bottles to back it up. Its a staple.


 
Hey Girl!  

So.....When's All those Butta's Gone Get There?  I Can't Wait to Hear About All Your Recipes.erplexed

I haven't used up anything either.  I am getting my Game Plan together for Friday's Wash Day.  

15 Weeks Post. 

_*and that's how I look too*_


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girl!
> 
> So.....When's All those Butta's Gone Get There? I Can't Wait to Hear About All Your Recipes.erplexed
> 
> ...


 
Girl you do not look like that blue faced smilie. The butters will be here thursday. I can't wait to get them. I didn't buy alot so i need to becareful not to waste any. I love avocado butter, im hoping theirs is better than fromnaturewithloves. Avocado butter was the only thing that saved my hair last winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Girl, I told My Old Roommate From College Over the Phone (she is Long Distance) My Hair looks like a Cross Between Jermaine Jackson and James Brown.

She was like: "So. Just keep washing & DC'ing it"  I am use to Perfectly Coiffed Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *Girl you do not look like that blue faced smilie*. I love avocado butter, im hoping theirs is better than fromnaturewithloves. Avocado butter was the only thing that saved my hair last winter.


 
Yeah I Do.

About the Avacado Butter.  I want some of that too.  It sounds like it would be good for Winter.  

I have the Oil, but not the Butter.


----------



## Charz (Aug 25, 2009)

Speak of the devil

OUR NEW MIRACURL CURLING GELLY IS FINALLY HERE


Save 35% OFF


NOW UNTIL SATURDAY, AUGUST 29, 2009
ENTER CODE: MIRACURL
beautybydonnamarie.com...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Speak of the devil
> 
> OUR NEW MIRACURL CURLING GELLY IS FINALLY HERE
> 
> ...


 
WOW!  35% Off !  Ya'll Let me Know how it is.................


----------



## Charz (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! 35% Off ! Ya'll Let me Know how it is.................


 

Will do......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Will do......


 
See.

Maybe that's something that can go on your "early" burfday list.


----------



## Charz (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> See.
> 
> Maybe that's something that can go on your "early" burfday list.


 

Lol haha. I can't pass up a good deal!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 25, 2009)

I can not be up in here messing with Char bc Imma bout to act a fool myself....I just know it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I can not be up in here messing with Char bc Imma bout to act a fool myself....I just know it.


 
IK Girl.  She's a Bad Influence.  She Got Me Feining for All Kinda Stuff.


----------



## Charz (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK Girl. She's a Bad Influence. She Got Me Feining for All Kinda Stuff.


 

Lol, I just help yall make informed decisions. Shoot, you don't see me  pushin products that can harm you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Lol, I just help yall make informed decisions. *Shoot, you don't see me pushin products that can harm you!*


 
No. Not Us.  Only Our Wallets.

Seriously, thanks Girl, for staying on top of the All the Sales.  

Actually, in your own/our own kinda "sick" way, you are Helping Us.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 25, 2009)

ok Charz imma need you to stop. here i am off to VIEW the donna marrie site.

anyway i am so sad to report that i had no idea how much of my afroveda ashlii amala deep conditioner i was using. i looked in my jar and i only have one use left. i could cry, i love that stuff. but now i dont feel so bad for buying the banana brulee.
also i will be out of vatika frosting soon. i started using it for pre poo's again and i am almost down to half a jar.

i used some of my darcy botanicals daily leave in, she sent me a sample, and i wont purchase a big size anytime soon. i mean its good but its very liquidy and i can do without it.
im also gonna use up my jessicurl too shea conditioner by next week. im tired of looking at that crap. its good but not all that.


----------



## Charz (Aug 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ok Charz imma need you to stop. here i am off to VIEW the donna marrie site.
> 
> anyway i am so sad to report that i had no idea how much of my afroveda ashlii amala deep conditioner i was using. i looked in my jar and i only have one use left. i could cry, i love that stuff. but now i dont feel so bad for buying the banana brulee.
> also i will be out of vatika frosting soon. i started using it for pre poo's again and i am almost down to half a jar.
> ...


 
Yeah you mentioned two brands I am going to pass on. 

Jessicurl and Darcy's.


If you get something from Donna Marie let me know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> anyway i am so sad to report that i had no idea how much of my afroveda ashlii amala deep conditioner i was using. i looked in my jar and i only have one use left. i could cry, i love that stuff. but now i dont feel so bad for buying the banana brulee.
> also i will be out of vatika frosting soon. i started using it for pre poo's again and i am almost down to half a jar.
> 
> i used some of my darcy botanicals daily leave in, she sent me a sample, and i wont purchase a big size anytime soon. i mean its good but its very liquidy and i can do without it.
> im also gonna use up my jessicurl too shea conditioner by next week. im tired of looking at that crap. its good but not all that.


 
WOW !  I am Glad To See Somebody's _Actually_ Using UP Something 

Thanks Che! For Helping Us to Stay on Track!

IK it's going to take me a while, because I only do my hair once a week.  I'll use my Daily Moisturizers and Daily Hairdress items up faster than anything else.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 25, 2009)

i cant wait to get home so i can melt my shea butter and coconut oil mix. im going to melt it down and whip it again. its getting hard again and i dont like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to get home so i can melt my shea butter and coconut oil mix. im going to melt it down and whip it again. its getting hard again and i dont like that.


 
So, does it get hard (solid) or does it turn into the consistency of like a Vatika Frosting?


----------



## iNicola (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> If You Don't Some _Other_ Deranged PJ Will. *And they will buy them All.*
> 
> No....Not Me, But Someone "Like Me"
> 
> ...


So after the bolded sunk in I went to Marshalls....picked up a 33 FL bottle of the HSPC along with a bottle of Keraphix since I decided to part with Aphogee. Got in line, went for my purse....I left it at home . Maybe it was a sign.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to get home so i can melt my shea butter and coconut oil mix. im going to melt it down and whip it again. its getting hard again and i dont like that.


 
If your air is on or if its cool in the house it will get hard. Its the coconut oil.  I think the melting point is 76 degrees but don't quote me on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

iNicola said:


> So after the bolded sunk in I went to Marshalls....picked up a 33 FL bottle of the HSPC along with a bottle of Keraphix since I decided to part with Aphogee. Got in line, went for my purse....I left it at home . *Maybe it was a sign.*


 
Yep.  It was a Sign of "Forgetfulness"  Go back and Get the Keraphix too.

_*sorry*_


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep. It was a Sign of "Forgetfulness" Go back and Get the Keraphix too.
> 
> _*sorry*_


 
 You ain't no good.lol


----------



## chebaby (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, does it get hard (solid) or does it turn into the consistency of like a Vatika Frosting?


 it turns back into a hard shea butter consistancy. the same way i purchased it. but i think thats because its in my room with the AC and fan on. if i keep it in the bathroom it may stay soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep. It was a Sign of "Forgetfulness" Go back and Get the Keraphix too.
> 
> _*sorry*_


^^^^^^^^^^
I am Really Sorry For Telling You to Go Buy *More* Stuff.  I really, want to be "helpful" and Not a PUSHA'  Really.

I don't know how much they are Selling that Keraphix for, but I bet it's a good price.

I think I paid about $17.00 - $20.00 for that.erplexed  

Let me know if it was cheaper at TJ's?


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ump! Yep. Typical Attorney. Gotta Rebut, Refute, Challenge & Object everything.
> 
> What a Dangerous Combination.


 


T, you are something else!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 25, 2009)

Man, you ladies are killing me yet again!!! 
Too funny, these exchanges we get into in here!!! Ya'll have me laughing out loud at work again!! Got folks eye-cornering me!!! 

Anyway, I am going to TJ Maxx this week to see if they have that Alterna Caviar And I will pick up some of that *Big* Sexy Pumpkin, too, if they still have it! 

I don't know if I'll be able to use anything up this week. A lot of the things I have left to get rid of are full or mostly full and I don't want to use them at all. I'm taking a box of things to a women's/children's shelter this week. I still have so much more, though.  Well, at least I'm working on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Man, you ladies are killing me yet again!!!
> Too funny, these exchanges we get into in here!!! Ya'll have me laughing out loud at work again!! Got folks eye-cornering me!!!
> 
> Anyway, I am going to TJ Maxx this week to see if they have that Alterna Caviar And I will pick up some of that *Big* Sexy Pumpkin, too, if they still have it!
> ...


 
Girl, Let Me Know What You Get!  The Bolded is "so me"


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Let Me Know What You Get! The Bolded is "so me"


 
Girl, you know I will!!!!! I am dying to try the Pumpkin conditioner. The leave in is nice! My hair was detangled and moisturized, and dried so soft. Smells so good, too!! 
I'll hook you up if I find that Alterna!! I kick myself for not getting it when I saw it!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, you know I will!!!!! I am dying to try the *Pumpkin conditioner*. The leave in is nice! My hair was detangled and moisturized, and dried so soft. Smells so good, too!!
> I'll hook you up if I find that Alterna!! I kick myself for not getting it when I saw it!!


 
Yeah, Girl, I hate to say this But:  "you need that conditioner"

Man, I feel so bad! _*kicks rocks*_  I feel so like a Pusha.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 25, 2009)

yall i am really thinking about getting that hydratherma naturals growth lotion. i remember not liking it when i was relaxed but i think i would love it now. 

man i really want it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2009)

I've been doing Fairly Well.  Like Brownie and alot of others, most of my products are 3/4ths Full or Full.erplexed  

I have given quite a few things away and will continue to do so. Had alot of Duplicates.

I have backups for the backups of the stuff I always use i.e. PC, Fermodyl, Serum, those "staples" all what I will call: _General Maintenance Items_.

I do have my eye on a couple of things, but no real rush or need. i.e. Alaparf, Qhemet, Alterna etc....

Just thinking through my Products, re-evaluating items..

And enjoying this Thread.  It Really keeps me Balanced. Otherwise, I'd be Straight Up Buck-Wild :burning:

Tryna' Buy 2-3 Of Everything in Sight.


----------



## iNicola (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep.  It was a Sign of "Forgetfulness"  Go back and Get the Keraphix too.
> 
> _*sorry*_






IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> I am Really Sorry For Telling You to Go Buy *More* Stuff.  I really, want to be "helpful" and Not a PUSHA'  Really.
> 
> I don't know how much they are Selling that Keraphix for, but I bet it's a good price.
> ...


 Oh it was a good price. It was $4.99 for the 13.5 Oz and the last bottle at that so luckily I found some change in my car.


----------



## iNicola (Aug 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Girl, I hate to say this But:  "you need that conditioner"
> 
> Man, I feel so bad! _*kicks rocks*_  I feel so like a Pusha.


There you go again 

I'm going to cowash in a few minutes and will be using up the last of Miss Keys Super Conditioner.

ETA: Used up a VO5 condish (still have quite a few bottles left) and the Aphogee balancing moisturizer that I mixed with the Super Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 25, 2009)

starting tonight im going to work my oyin whipped pudding back into my regi. the thing is it says on the jar that you shouldnt keep it over 6 months. im sure i've had it about 4 so i need to get on the grind with using as much of it that i can before it starts going bad. after next month i may throw it in the refridgerator to keep it just a little longer. but i normally dont like to keep stuff in the 'fridge because i live with my parents. not that they will touch it (they know im a hair freak, infact i have them doing treatments and what not lmao) but still i think thats a lil weird to have hair products with the food.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just finished up Shescentit's Soft Honey Conditioning Rinse. An alright condish but nothing I gotta have so I will not repurchase.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 25, 2009)

and just in case some of you are in the area, the oyin store, exit the apple in baltimore, is having an event this saturday from 2-5pm. they are going to have music and independant films and such and they are introducing 2 or 3 new products.
also scandalous beauty will be there. i am so tempted to go.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> and just in case some of you are in the area, the oyin store, exit the apple in baltimore, is having an event this saturday from 2-5pm. they are going to have music and independant films and such and they are introducing 2 or 3 new products.
> also scandalous beauty will be there. i am so tempted to go.


 
That is so funny.  I was just thinking Oyin needs to add some new products.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> and just in case some of you are in the area, the oyin store, exit the apple in baltimore, is having an event this saturday from 2-5pm. they are going to have music and independant films and such and they are introducing 2 or 3 new products.
> also scandalous beauty will be there. i am so tempted to go.


 
Girl go and see what they have. Is there going to be food there, is it free. Then you should go and let us know what's coming.. tia


----------



## Charz (Aug 26, 2009)

The jury is still out on the Whipped Pudding. If I like the Afroveda moisturizers better, I might have to let this one go. It moisturizes so good, but the smell!!!


----------



## Charz (Aug 26, 2009)

chebaby said:


> and just in case some of you are in the area, the oyin store, exit the apple in baltimore, is having an event this saturday from 2-5pm. they are going to have music and independant films and such and they are introducing 2 or 3 new products.
> also scandalous beauty will be there. i am so tempted to go.


 
Do you know if they are having a sale on any of there products? And is there like an email list that you are getting this info from?


----------



## Charz (Aug 26, 2009)

LC, you stated that you custom order your Hairveda products to not contain coconut oil. Do you not like it or are you allergic?

Thx


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Do you know if they are having a sale on any of there products? And is there like an email list that you are getting this info from?


 
If they sent out an e-mail I didn't get it....wait a minute did I even sign up for e-mail?  I gotta go & check.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> LC, you stated that you custom order your Hairveda products to not contain coconut oil. Do you not like it or are you allergic?
> 
> Thx


 
I guess you can say my hair is allergic, it gets dry and brittle and breaks to the touch with coconut oil. This has always been a mystery to me as to why that happens with my hair. I mean it gets so bad with it that if you touch it, it breaks, that bad. Ive experimented a few times with it and its just not worth it. The last time i used something with coconut oil it took me over a week to get my hair back to normal. It acts like a hardcore protein with my hair. I know some people don't like coconut oil because it doesn't moisturize their hair but i have never heard of anyones hair breaking like mine. I think she substitues with sweet almond and castor oil. sorry so long.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a little corner left of herbal green tea butter that i will use up today. And i have one jar for back up, when its all gone i won't repurchase anymore. Texas naturals has a macha green tea butter that i want to try. I love the product and it makes my hair really soft but like ive said before im getting impatient with the wait times.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 26, 2009)

no im not on a e-mail list. i saw it on the oyin website and its also on scandalous beauty blog. im not sure if the products are going to be on sale but the are introducing honey water which i think is a body spray and something else i cant remember. i know they arent for hair though lol. and they are formaly introducing the 33oz size of honey hemp conditioner. i got mine when i went about 2 weeks ago so im good on that.

@Charz, ya know, im not liking my whipped pudding anymore either. not because of the smell but because it doesnt make my hair feel like other moisturizers do. i held off on buying the 8oz of afroveda cocolate and i now i wish i would have gotten it. i didnt because i felt like i had too many moisturizers but now that i no longer like the whipped pudding and my curls whipped cream is being called into question i should have purchased it. oh well when she comes back from where ever i will get the big jar.

so far the only moisturizers that i know i will keep are
kbb hair cream
my shea butter and coconut oil mix
quemet biologics amla and olive heavy cream
afroveda cocolatte moisture mask


----------



## Charz (Aug 26, 2009)

chebaby said:


> @Charz, ya know, im not liking my whipped pudding anymore either. not because of the smell but because it doesnt make my hair feel like other moisturizers do. i held off on buying the 8oz of afroveda cocolate and i now i wish i would have gotten it. i didnt because i felt like i had too many moisturizers but now that i no longer like the whipped pudding and my *curls whipped cream* is being called into question i should have purchased it. oh well when she comes back from where ever i will get the big jar.


 
I hated this stuff!!!!!!


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Aug 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I guess you can say my hair is allergic, it gets dry and brittle and breaks to the touch with coconut oil. This has always been a mystery to me as to why that happens with my hair. I mean it gets so bad with it that if you touch it, it breaks, that bad. Ive experimented a few times with it and its just not worth it. The last time i used something with coconut oil it took me over a week to get my hair back to normal. It acts like a hardcore protein with my hair. I know some people don't like coconut oil because it doesn't moisturize their hair but i have never heard of anyones hair breaking like mine. I think she substitues with sweet almond and castor oil. sorry so long.



oddly when i use the coconut oil my mom brought back from 'home', my hair HATES it. I cannot mix it in anything, it acts just like yours.  When I was doing an Amla/Shikakai rinse I added some vatika oil, a little too much too, my hair was in heaven.  I know I was taking a risk because the powders make my hair kinda dry on their own and the oil chews my hair like gum.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2009)

I forgot that I have Alter Ego Garlic Tx until Monday night.  I steamed with it. I like this stuff I really do but I am trying to cut down where I order from and I refuse to pay $34.99 for it from Beauty of NY.  I know there is a $19.99 one but I want the big one. I think I will stick with my Nutrine Garlic Condish & Poo and my pills and be done with it.  I may actually try to make something for this so I can do a treatment every now & again.

I will not be buying shampoo or shampoo bars any time soon.  Seriously I only shampoo 2x month.  Once to clarify, the other just to clean.  I use a cleansing powder mix once a week so no need to poo anymore.  After I use up what I have I think I will just use a shikakai bar.  Shoot that stuff is strong.  Can't it be used as a clarifier?  What do you think Aggie? If so, I would only shampoo with this bar 1x/month. Oh yeah I won't be buying the Nutrine poo any more either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I forgot that I have *Alter Ego Garlic Tx *until Monday night. I steamed with it. I like this stuff I really do but I am trying to cut down where I order from and I refuse to pay *$34.99* for it from Beauty of NY. I know there is a $19.99 one but I want the big one. I think I will stick with my Nutrine Garlic Condish & Poo and my pills and be done with it. I may actually try to make something for this so I can do a treatment every now & again.


 
Nah Son.  I have to Have this One.Love It!  I will Just Have to Sacrifice Up Something Else.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

chebaby said:


> no im not on a e-mail list. i saw it on the oyin website and its also on scandalous beauty blog. im not sure if the products are going to be on sale but the are introducing honey water which i think is a body spray and something else i cant remember. i know they arent for hair though lol. and they are formaly introducing the 33oz size of honey hemp conditioner. i got mine when i went about 2 weeks ago so im good on that.
> 
> @Charz, ya know, im not liking my whipped pudding anymore either. not because of the smell but because it doesnt make my hair feel like other moisturizers do. i held off on buying the 8oz of afroveda cocolate and i now i wish i would have gotten it. i didnt because i felt like i had too many moisturizers but now that i no longer like the whipped pudding and my curls whipped cream is being called into question i should have purchased it. oh well when she comes back from where ever i will get the big jar.
> 
> ...


 
Did you get samples of the products that aren't working before you got the larger sizes? If not hun take it from me, it will save you money in the long run trying samples of products first. I learned this the hard way. Now i won't buy anything unless i can get a sample first.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

belledomnik said:


> oddly when i use the coconut oil my mom brought back from 'home', my hair HATES it. I cannot mix it in anything, it acts just like yours. When I was doing an Amla/Shikakai rinse I added some vatika oil, a little too much too, my hair was in heaven. I know I was taking a risk because the powders make my hair kinda dry on their own and the oil chews my hair like gum.


 
Belle i have never tried vatika oil, heck im scared to actually. What does it have in it.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Did you get samples of the products that aren't working before you got the larger sizes? If not hun take it from me, it will save you money in the long run trying samples of products first. I learned this the hard way. Now i won't buy anything unless i can get a sample first.


 i should have. i didnt try samples of the whipped pudding but i loved it for the first 2 months i had it. i think its a matter of thinking its love until love actually comes along lol. thats exactly what happend with curls whipped cream. i loved loved loved that stuff. but then i noticed how my hair was supposed to feel and it seemed like the whipped cream only worked sometimes, so now i dont even want to use it. but i keep looking at it like "but i used to love you". i want to keep it the same way i want to keep an old boy friend around lol. maybe one day it will change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2009)

You Make an Excellent Point.  I currently have the Large (8oz): Qhemet Burdock Root, Amla & Olive & Honey in My Cart.erplexed

Maybe I should back it out and get the 2 oz $5.50 sizes first?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i should have. i didnt try samples of the whipped pudding but i loved it for the first 2 months i had it. i think its a matter of thinking its love until love actually comes along lol. thats exactly what happend with curls whipped cream. i loved loved loved that stuff. but then i noticed how my hair was supposed to feel and it seemed like the whipped cream only worked sometimes, so now i dont even want to use it. but i keep looking at it like "but i used to love you". i want to keep it the same way i want to keep an old boy friend around lol. maybe one day it will change.


 
I understand exactly how you feel. I have been there, i buy something use it awhile and then it stops working for me. But i did not try samples first also. That's was a big problem of my pj'ism, not because it was raved about or it worked well for some one else it worked well for me for a bit  then i would buy more products it became a cycle. Now this time around i will get samples first and usually you get enough for a few good uses to see if you like it and to see if it really works.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Make an Excellent Point. I currently have the Large (8oz): Qhemet Burdock Root, Amla & Olive & Honey in My Cart.erplexed
> 
> Maybe I should back it out and get the 2 oz $5.50 sizes first?


 
If it was me i would try the samples first. Im just saying this from experience i have wasted too much money to not share with you ladies what ive been through. If these product really work for your hair you will know by the time the samples are gone. And if its not doing what it says it will do by that time you will know that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I understand exactly how you feel. I have been there, i buy something use it awhile and then it stops working for me. But i did not try samples first also. That's was a big problem of my pj'ism, not because it was raved about or it worked well for some one else it worked well for me for a bit  then i would buy more products it became a cycle. Now this time around i will get samples first and usually you get enough for a few good uses to see if you like it and to see if it really works.


 
Maybe that's What I better do


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2009)

I was sorting and organizing products and realized that my use up & try it piles are not that big.  Very doable.  I am excited by that.  Granted there are some new things I have yet to order but at least they won't be added to a humongous (sp?) stash.  It has helped that I do something with my hair 5x wk.  That will change in a few weeks to 3x/wk.  Then it will take longer to use up.  I'm heavy handed too. Also I started working on the pjism early in the game.  I'd be so scared to think where I would be if I had been at this a few years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *I'd be so scared to think where I would be if I had been at this a few years.*


 
I'd be Living inside That Box My Steamer Came In.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'd be Living inside That Box My Steamer Came In.


 
 You are something else. That's why your my girl t, you always keep me laughin.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I was sorting and organizing products and realized that my use up & try it piles are not that big. Very doable. I am excited by that. Granted there are some new things I have yet to order but at least they won't be added to a humongous (sp?) stash. It has helped that I do something with my hair 5x wk. That will change in a few weeks to 3x/wk. Then it will take longer to use up. I'm heavy handed too. Also I started working on the pjism early in the game. I'd be so scared to think where I would be if I had been at this a few years.


 
DISCLAIMER:
Please disregard this post.  I must have lost my ever loving mind .

So I was making my tea rinse tonight so I went into my oil drawer and....  Which made me look up to my poo & poo bar drawer ....Yeah I knew that ish was too good to be true.  Oh well!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> DISCLAIMER:
> Please disregard this post. I must have lost my ever loving mind .
> 
> So I was making my tea rinse tonight so I went into my oil drawer and.... Which made me look up to my poo & poo bar drawer ....Yeah I knew that ish was too good to be true. Oh well!


 
You found more things? Its ok shay you are doing a wonderful job in this challenge. Everyone is. I never thought it would ever get like this. Just do what you have been doing. It'll be fine.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You found more things? Its ok shay you are doing a wonderful job in this challenge. Everyone is. I never thought it would ever get like this. Just do what you have been doing. It'll be fine.


 
Just some things I forgot I had .  

You & Che and your mixing has got me thinking of mixing up some oils.  That doesn't take too much effort.


----------



## Charz (Aug 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Maybe that's What I better do



I am sending you some AOHC. DO NOT BUY YET!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Just some things I forgot I had .
> 
> You & Che and your mixing has got me thinking of mixing up some oils. That doesn't take too much effort.


 
Che started ityes and im very excited on what i may be able to accomplish. I also have something in mind for your yes to carrots mask. Im going to put her on the corner and watch her work. Ill let you know if i come up with something better than what's already in that jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep.  IA:  We are All doing extremely well (considering).....

At times, we kinda haff-way fall off the wagon and lose our minds......but we always come back, pull it in and get right back on track.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I am sending you some AOHC. DO NOT BUY YET!


 
Girl!  What did I tell You?  You are getting ready for Law School, CPA, Marriage.......All 'Dat!  

You need to Stop Yourself.  PLEASE!

_*but gee thanks*_


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I forgot that I have Alter Ego Garlic Tx until Monday night.  I steamed with it. I like this stuff I really do but I am trying to cut down where I order from and I refuse to pay $34.99 for it from Beauty of NY.  I know there is a $19.99 one but I want the big one. I think I will stick with my Nutrine Garlic Condish & Poo and my pills and be done with it.  I may actually try to make something for this so I can do a treatment every now & again.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Nah Son.  I have to Have this One.Love It!  I will Just Have to Sacrifice Up Something Else.



 Me, too!!!
Shay, check out www.blubeez.com. They have for both sizes a little cheaper than BoNY. I think the large is down to 26.95 or something.


----------



## Charz (Aug 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl!  What did I tell You?  You are getting ready for Law School, CPA, Marriage.......All 'Dat!
> 
> You need to Stop Yourself.  PLEASE!
> 
> _*but gee thanks*_



Lol, my parent's are paying for my wedding. I already have three jars, lol its not too much to scoop you up a sample.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

Charz that is sweet of you. I like how we are helping each other its a nice thing to see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I already have three jars, lol its not too much to scoop you up a sample.


 
That is totally sweet of you!  I am Head over Heels in Love with the Olive & Honey.  It's sooooooooooooo Nice.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

Charz its probably too late but i just thought about it. You can mix fote aloe vera gel with the olive and honey from qhem to make a curly pudding. I saw it on youtube a while ago. She mixed about equal parts of each.


----------



## Charz (Aug 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Charz its probably too late but i just thought about it. You can mix fote aloe vera gel with the olive and honey from qhem to make a curly pudding. I saw it on youtube a while ago. She mixed about equal parts of each.



Thanks for looking out girl! 

But thats too much work for me!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Thanks for looking out girl!
> 
> But thats too much work for me!


 
Girl she mixed it up in her hand then smoothed it through her hair. You still have to smooth it through your hair. Like shingling or to slick back a puff.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Thanks for looking out girl!
> 
> But thats too much work for me!


 
You sound like me.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im going to put her on the corner and watch her work. Ill let you know if i come up with something better than what's already in that jar.


 
Now you know something about that don't even sound right .  Keep me in the loop.


----------



## Charz (Aug 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Girl she mixed it up in her hand then smoothed it through her hair. You still have to smooth it through your hair. Like shingling or to slick back a puff.



Lol, also the OHHB is too expensive to be using like that!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Now you know something about that don't even sound right . Keep me in the loop.


 
Maybe i shouldn't have put it that way. Im going to tweak the mask to see if i can make it better. I know that's one of your favorites. Im going to try to make it better if that's possible. Pimp it out.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Maybe i shouldn't have put it that way. Im going to tweak the mask to see if i can make it better. I know that's one of your favorites. Im going to try to make it better if that's possible. Pimp it out.


 
I know you were being funny .  My hair  YTC Mud Mask (Thanks MonaLisa) and if you make it even better....I will be in trouble .


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I know you were being funny . My hair  YTC Mud Mask (Thanks MonaLisa) and if you make it even better....I will be in trouble .


 
Im going to do my best. Im keeping my eye on those yes to products. They are too good to be true for drug store brand. I pray they don't mess with the ingredients.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 26, 2009)

why my name always in stuff lmao....
but i guess its true because im thinking of going home and mixing my other shea butter with some other oils.

im thinking:
olive oil
hairveda whipped gelly
coconut oil


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 26, 2009)

chebaby said:


> why my name always in stuff lmao....
> but i guess its true because im thinking of going home and mixing my other shea butter with some other oils.
> 
> im thinking:
> ...


 
Girl that's a good thing. You got me thinking of making my own things and its a great idea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2009)

I've written out my Regimen for tomorrow.  15 weeks post.  Self-Relaxing for the 3rd time Labor Day Weekend. 

Please Ya'll Pray for Me that it comes out right.  I have No Skillz.  Ya'll know I was a Salon-aholic.

Shall We All Join Hands by Placing Our Hands on the Keyboard as a Point of Contact.

Anyway....I think I may use up a bottle of Nexxus Emergencee, because I am focusing heavily on my protein for next week.  And that will probably be it.  

I may be a little closer to using up something else (but I doubt it).  Slowly but Surely tho'. 

I've lightened my load even further, by giving a few more things away.  My Stash is actually No Longer Unmanagable.  It's very controllable Now.  

YAY ME!  

Yes, I do have another bottle of Emergencee on hand.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've written out my Regimen for tomorrow. 15 weeks post. Self-Relaxing for the 3rd time Labor Day Weekend.
> 
> Please Ya'll Pray for Me that it comes out right. I have No Skillz. Ya'll know I was a Salon-aholic.
> 
> ...


 
Wellll , Dear lawwda please guide t's hands as she is doing her relaxer, keep her calm and focused. amen, Now pass around the offering plate.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 27, 2009)

this weekend the only thing i will use up is my ashlii amala deep conditioning treatment. im going to use that on dry hair and then shampoo with black soap(love this stuff, just did a review on my blog) and then detaingle with oyin honey hemp conditioner.

tomorrow i will be using my ORS mayo as a pre poo for at least 30 minutes. my hair is so fine i need a lot of protein but sometimes i forget that. so i will be back to using that. i havent used it in so long and i have no idea how much i have left.

i think the ashlii amal condititoner had stregnthening(sp?) properties too so thats great for what i need.

ETA: also my shescentit products shipped today so i hope i get them by saturady. i really want to try out that cococream leave in. it sounds so yummy and i usually love all things with coconut oil or milk or cream or whatever lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Wellll , Dear lord please guide t's hands as she is doing her relaxer, keep her calm and focused. amen, Now pass around the offering plate.


 
We Want to Take Up A Special Love Offering to Help The Ladies in the PJ Rehab Centa' 

We Want to Open the *Use 1 Buy 1 House* *& Rehabilitation Centa'* in the Inna' City!  To Help All the PJ's Git In Off the _Skreets_.

Sis. La Colocha, Sis. Chebaby & Sis. Shay will be Mixing Up some Special One of A Kind Hair Desserts and Selling them After Service in Da' Basement.

Sis. Charz will be Selling Raffle Tickets.

And Sis. Aggie and Sis. Brownie, Sis. Ronnieaj will be Organizing the Product Give Away.


Sis. iNicola, Sis. Americka and will be Sangin' a PJ Anthem they wrote specially for the Suurrrvice.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> We Want to Take Up A Special Love Offering to Help The Ladies in the PJ Rehab Centa'
> 
> We Want to Open the *Use 1 Buy 1 House* *& Rehabilitation Centa'* in the Inna' City! To Help All the PJ's Git In Off the _Skreets_.
> 
> ...


 
Preach and don't forget the most imporrrtannnt thang sista, the lhcf building fund.  Welllll, Don't be stingy now. I know someone paid $400 for that pretty church hat. Give $400 to me  whoops to the lawd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Preach and don't forget the most imporrrtannnt thang sista, the lhcf building fund. Welllll, Don't be stingy now. I know someone paid $400 for that pretty church hat. *Give $400 to me  whoops to the lawd*.


 
Bring All Your Bestest Products into this Thread.....

We Gon' Start a Line:  All the Hairveda in the Center Aisle,  All The Afroveda Near the Piano and All the SheScentIt in the Aisle by the Organ.

The Urrshers will Lead you Out.  

Ya'll Can Do Better than That


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bring All Your Bestest Products into this Thread.....
> 
> We Gon' Start a Line: All the Hairveda in the Center Aisle, All The Afroveda Near the Piano and All the SheScentIt in the Aisle by the Organ.
> 
> ...


 
 Girl your crazy.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 27, 2009)

yall funny lmao.
but i do have some kbb hair butter im willing to trade for some goodies


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 27, 2009)

Y'ALL ARE ALL CRAZY AND I LOVE YOU!!! 

I used up my Jane Carter Revitalizing Leave-in, which will be a future repurchase.  My hair likes that .  I might maybe use up something next weekend or the one after that, then I'm in for a long haul before anything's gone, but that's okay cuz I'm makin progress .


----------



## Charz (Aug 27, 2009)

I aint givin away nothin! Ill take those products for myself!

*
And thank you for the card Ms. Terri! Me and my FH were tickled pink!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 27, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> Y'ALL ARE ALL CRAZY AND I LOVE YOU!!!
> 
> I used up my Jane Carter Revitalizing Leave-in, which will be a future repurchase. My hair likes that . I might maybe use up something next weekend or the one after that, then I'm in for a long haul before anything's gone, but that's okay cuz I'm makin progress .


 
Good job miss ronnie, yes when the day gets long, we can get a little silly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *I aint givin away nothin! Ill take those products for myself!*


 
See.....Imma Haf'ta to make you Come to the Altar 

Where Da' Vatika Oil At?

We Gon' Lay Hands on Sista' Charz.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> See.....Imma Haf'ta to make you Come to the Altar
> 
> Where Da' Vatika Oil At?
> 
> We Gon' Lay Hands on Sista' Charz.


 


I haven't used up anymore products. I recieved my butters today so im going to make something this weekend. I probably won't wash my hair just do a deep treatment. My scalp feels pretty good so im going to wait a little longer to wash my hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *I aint givin away nothin! Ill take those products for myself!*




oke:.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> oke:.....


 
Sis. Brownie:  Hand Me the Vatika Oil & a Sheet.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 27, 2009)

i cant wait to get home so i can oil my scalp with lisa's hair elizer. i love that stuff on my scalp.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sis. Brownie: Hand Me the Vatika Oil & a Sheet.


 
What are you going to do with the sheet, this is a new one for me


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 27, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to get home so i can oil my scalp with lisa's hair elizer. i love that stuff on my scalp.


 
That's from carols daughters? Is it a good oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> What are your going to do with the sheet, this is a new one for me


 


Cover Her Up after we Knock Her Out and Take Her Products.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay I cowashed with Afroveda's Coconut Moisture Milk--Hated it.  My hair was all stringy & dry.  I will just stick with my coconut milk I buy from the grocery store.  I want to try coconut cream too. Then I followed up TJ Tea Tree Tingle Condish since I needed more moisture.  It worked but still I hated that too.  I knew that last night though.  It is thick but I hate the smell and the *tingling*. <--I know don't say nothing !


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Cover Her Up after we Knock Her Out and Take Her Products.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I cowashed with Afroveda's Coconut Moisture Milk--Hated it. My hair was all stringy & dry. I will just stick with my coconut milk I buy from the grocery store. I want to try coconut cream too. Then I followed up TJ Tea Tree Tingle Condish since I needed more moisture. It worked but still I hated that too. I knew that last night though. It is thick but I hate the smell and the tingling.


 
Was the moisture milk one of the lotions or is it a conditoner? I don't know if i heard of that one.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 27, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Was the moisture milk one of the lotions or is it a conditoner? I don't know if i heard of that one.


 
I hope it is a conditioner......  Some of the information on the bottle was confusing.  Let me go look.

ETA:  It is a conditioner.  What was confusing is when you read the back it calls it an oil.  Mistake I'm sure.  But there is a mistake on the TJ condish bottle too.  It says it is a condish on the front but when you read the back it says shampoo. What a mess!!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I hope it is a conditioner...... Some of the information on the bottle was confusing. Let me go look.


 
When you see, give me the name and i can tell you.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 27, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> That's from carols daughters? Is it a good oil?


 yes its from carols daughter. its a good oil, the best she makes, but you can make it yourself for much cheaper. its the best oil she has because the other one has canola oil and i think the other one only has like 3 ingredients and you pay like 18 bucks. i like this oil alot but its a rip off and i wont be repurchasing.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> We Want to Take Up A Special Love Offering to Help The Ladies in the PJ Rehab Centa'
> 
> We Want to Open the *Use 1 Buy 1 House* *& Rehabilitation Centa'* in the Inna' City! To Help All the PJ's Git In Off the _Skreets_.
> 
> ...


 
 Okay I just had to come in on this one. This entire post  is just downright hilarious Terri. Thank you for such a good .


----------



## Charz (Aug 27, 2009)

Darcy's Promocode

Enter Coupon Code "Queen" at checkout to receive 15% off your order.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Darcy's Promocode
> 
> Enter Coupon Code "Queen" at checkout to receive 15% off your order.


 
I had totally forgotten about this and here you come ...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> See.....Imma Haf'ta to make you Come to the Altar
> 
> Where Da' Vatika Oil At?
> 
> We Gon' Lay Hands on Sista' Charz.


 
, Yes Sis Terri, preach it.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Darcy's Promocode
> 
> Enter Coupon Code "Queen" at checkout to receive 15% off your order.


 
You are so wrong charz, you know its the end of the month and funds is getting low. Thanks. I wonder if the peach oil really smells like peaches. Hmm.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I hope it is a conditioner...... Some of the information on the bottle was confusing. Let me go look.
> 
> ETA: It is a conditioner. What was confusing is when you read the back it calls it an oil. Mistake I'm sure. But there is a mistake on the TJ condish bottle too. It says it is a condish on the front but when you read the back it says shampoo. What a mess!!!!


 
I know exactly what your talking about but i can't remember the exact name. That mistake has been on there a minute. I think right after i came here i bought that on the swap forum. I used it as a prepoo and i thought it was the coconut oil that made my hair dry.


----------



## Charz (Aug 27, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You are so wrong charz, you know its the end of the month and funds is getting low. Thanks. I wonder if the peach oil really smells like peaches. Hmm.



Lol she says it does, cuz of the fragrance oils she adds lol.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Lol she says it does, cuz of the fragrance oils she adds lol.


 
I guess i can get some peach fragrance oil here. Its so tempting though. Really tempting.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I know exactly what your talking about but i can't remember the exact name. That mistake has been on there a minute. I think right after i came here i bought that on the swap forum. I used it as a prepoo and i thought it was the coconut oil that made my hair dry.


 
It's this one:
http://www.afroveda.com/AV-CMM.html


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I guess i can get some peach fragrance oil here. Its so tempting though. Really tempting.



Don't do it girl, you can buy it cheaper from like FNWL or some other bulk oil vendor.

I got my camellia oil from FNWL. I got 16 ounces for 25 bucks. Anita Grant was trying to sell me 3.2 ounces for like 35. What the heck?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It's this one:
> http://www.afroveda.com/AV-CMM.html


 
Yes shay that's the same one, i tried.



Charzboss said:


> Don't do it girl, you can buy it cheaper from like FNWL or some other bulk oil vendor.
> 
> I got my camellia oil from FNWL. I got 16 ounces for 25 bucks. Anita Grant was trying to sell me 3.2 ounces for like 35. What the heck?


 
When i do another order from tns i will see if they have some. Ill be good. Ive bought more ingredients than products i used up so i need to chill.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Darcy's Promocode
> 
> Enter Coupon Code "Queen" at checkout to receive 15% off your order.



*cough* Just stopped in for the code .........


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

What are yall getting from Darcy's??


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> What are yall getting from Darcy's??


 
Do you know if she has samples?


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Do you know if she has samples?


 
I think you can ask her and she is pretty acomendating.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I think you can ask her and she is pretty acomendating.


 
Thanks charz, the peach oil is for the body and that's the only thing i was looking at. So ill just pass.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2009)

I wonder how long the code lasts?  I'm getting the transitioning creme, vanilla madagascar (sp?) styling creme, spray leave in, and creamy leave in.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh  yeah, my next product search is for a good detangler.  I swear to goodness during my last 6 month stretch my hair did not tangle this much.  The roots and my ends. I have a forest lurking under the surface and I am only nearing 2 months post. I think I have had a growth spurt this summer.  I never or rarely use heat (for length checks basically) so I have no clue how much my hair has really grown.  Shrinkage is rididulous.  I do have some stuff from Afroveda and Jasmine's.  They also say aloe vera gelly is a good detangler too.  

Here come the questions:
Some of these detangler say to leave them in, don't rinse out what do you think about that?
I will be cutting down to doing my hair 3x/wk soon should I detangle every time?

I need to get on top of this now.  TIA.


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah, my next product search is for a good detangler. I swear to goodness during my last 6 month stretch my hair did not tangle this much. The roots and my ends. I have a forest lurking under the surface and I am only nearing 2 months post. I think I have had a growth spurt this summer. I never or rarely use heat (for length checks basically) so I have no clue how much my hair has really grown. Shrinkage is rididulous. I do have some stuff from Afroveda and Jasmine's. They also say aloe vera gelly is a good detangler too.
> 
> Here come the questions:
> Some of these detangler say to leave them in, don't rinse out what do you think about that?
> ...


 
I only detangle once a week, because doing otherwise is too much manipulation for my hair. If you are cowashing often you might want to detangle more if you are not washing in braids or sections. 

I have become a real skeptic about detanglers. IMO anything that has good slip will detangle. There is no miracle product that will magically seperate knots and matted hair. I have tried allot of detanglers, included Qhemet's. I had to give it up because it really wasn't doing anything that a cowash conditioner with slip, like Moist 24/7 can't do. The CTDG says to leave it in too, I think its a personal preference, to use it as a leave-in as well.

I hope this makes sense.

Btw, do you know of a good place to get pedicures in the DMV?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah, my next product search is for a good detangler. I swear to goodness during my last 6 month stretch my hair did not tangle this much. The roots and my ends. I have a forest lurking under the surface and I am only nearing 2 months post. I think I have had a growth spurt this summer. I never or rarely use heat (for length checks basically) so I have no clue how much my hair has really grown. Shrinkage is rididulous. I do have some stuff from Afroveda and Jasmine's. They also say aloe vera gelly is a good detangler too.
> 
> Here come the questions:
> *Some of these detangler say to leave them in, don't rinse out what do you think about that?*
> ...


 
Alot of detanglers double as leave-in, they keep the hair soft and manageble. For your other question, In what styles do you wear your hair? I keep mine in plaits most of the time but where i work i can wear head wraps or scarves, i barely wear my hair out. I only detangle once a week on wash day. The key is to find styles that keep your hair untangled that you can wear to work and still look professional. Buns,updo's, etc.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 28, 2009)

I bought a few things this morning. A BSS was having a 50% - 75% off back to school sale and I was patiently waiting for it before I bought anything. 

I bought 21 v05 conditioners for my henna and ayurveda treatments - 11 of which were moisture milks - I bought all the moisture milks conditioners they had on the shelf by the way. I only had like 2 v05 conditioners left in my stash so it was time to repleneish those for sure. I go through them fairly quickly anyway so I know they won't really last that long.

I also bought 2 bottles of Roux porosity Control Conditioners because they were the last 2 on the shelf and I was like "Dese mines" coz I only have about a fifth of a bottle left at home anyways.  

I bought a Jazzings ebony rinse to hold me up until I get some indigo. 

I also bought a jar of Blue Magic Organics grease with castor oil for basing my scalp when I relax my hair.

Most of what I bought were cheapie stuff because they were running pretty low from all the ayur-paste and henna'ing I've been doing lately. I should be good for a while.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I bought a few things this morning. A BSS was having a 50% - 75% off back to school sale and I was patiently waiting for it before I bought anything.
> 
> I bought *21 v05 conditioners* for my henna and ayurveda treatments - 11 of which were moisture milks - I bought all the moisture milks conditioners they had on the shelf by the way. I only had like 2 v05 conditioners left in my stash so it was time to repleneish those for sure. I go through them fairly quickly anyway so I know they won't really last that long.
> 
> ...


 
You left the sales person looking likelol. They should last you a while that was a good deal.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *You left the sales person looking like*lol. They should last you a while that was a good deal.


 
Yip, I always seem to leave them looking like that. Some of them actually ask me for hair advice. Thank goodness, I don't have to buy anymore of them for 3 or 4 months anyway, maybe longer.


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

I've decided guys, if I like the afroveda moisturziers I have coming in the mail, then I will end my moisturizer quest. I already got some good ones like AOHC, OHHB, Juices and Berries, Burnt Sugar, and Afroveda Curly Custard. 

Unless there is a moisturizer that combs my hair for me.

Oh, and leave-in conditioners don't count *cough* Coco Cream *cough*


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I've decided guys, if I like the afroveda moisturziers I have coming in the mail, then I will end my moisturizer quest. I already got some good ones like AOHC, OHHB, Juices and Berries, Burnt Sugar, and Afroveda Curly Custard.
> 
> Unless there is a moisturizer that combs my hair for me.
> 
> Oh, and leave-in conditioners don't count *cough* Coco Cream *cough*


 
Let us know how the coco cream works even though i can't use it. I like hearing about new products.


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Let us know how the coco cream works even though i can't use it. I like hearing about new products.


 
I havn't bought it yet arn't you proud of me???


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I havn't bought it*yet* arn't you proud of me???


 
Mmhmm i sure amlol.


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Mmhmm i sure amlol.


 

When do you think Hairveda's fall sale is gonna be and is it better then her black friday sale?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> When do you think Hairveda's fall sale is gonna be and is it better then her black friday sale?


 
I don't know, this would be my first year, you have to ask shay, she knows from last year. Im not going to be ordering from them anymore when my stuff is gone. Winter is coming and i don't want to wait a month or more for my products. My conditioners still aren't here and its been since the 8th of august. No emails, nothing and with sales coming and all. My patience is too thin. By the time my stuff comes i could have spent the money making my own. Real talk, and i don't want to have to buy tons of products just because of waiting time. I want to keep my stash small.


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I don't know, this would be my first year, you have to ask shay, she knows from last year. Im not going to be ordering from them anymore when my stuff is gone. Winter is coming and i don't want to wait a month or more for my products. My conditioners still aren't here and its been since the 8th of august. No emails, nothing and with sales coming and all. My patience is too thin. By the time my stuff comes i could have spent the money making my own. Real talk, and i don't want to have to buy tons of products just because of waiting time. I want to keep my stash small.


 
Wow! I feel you though. If you ever made products I'd buy them from you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *I havn't bought it* yet *arn't you proud of me???*


 
Now.....Did you really want US to answer that (_truthfully_), did You?



La Colocha said:


> Mmhmm i sure amlol.


 
Girl, that Coco Creme is sitting out there in her Cart.  Prolly 4 of 'Em. 

OR 

On that Burf-day/Black Friday Spreadsheet.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 28, 2009)

i dont know if im gonna order from hairveda anymore either. the only thing i use is the vatika frosting, cocasta oil and whipped gelly.
im in love with afrovedas whipped gelly and i dont really need vatika frosting as long as i have coconut oil.
i may order the cocasta here and there since i really like it but an 8oz bottle will last me forever.

i traded a blended beauty butter for someones afroveda shea amla butter so i cant wait to get it. that means i will have almost all her butters and stylers but i need the 8oz cocolatte which i love.

i love afroveda her butters are amazing. i used the pur whipped gelly and shea amla butter today and my hair feels and looks amazing.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i dont know if im gonna order from hairveda anymore anyway. the only thing i use is the vatika frosting, cocasta oil and whipped gelly.
> im in love with afrovedas whipped gelly and i dont really need vatika frosting as long as i have coconut oil.
> i may order the cocasta here and there since i really like it but an 8oz bottle will last me forever.
> 
> ...


 
Shea amla was my favorite then the cocolatte. I just used to sit and smell the shea amla i loved that smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

I Don't Know if Ya'll Saw the Thread or not, BUT My JBCO is _Finally_ on Sale !  Ya'll Know I've been waiting for that.

I have used that all up (except for like a corner) and believe it or not...didn't have any in the stash

so..yes I Purchased it.

I Love that Ol' Stanky Stuff.  Especially when that NG Gets Ta' Talkin' Back.

It will Beat Those Naps Like they Stole Somethin'.


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now.....Did you really want US to answer that (_truthfully_), did You?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Girl I havn't even done that yet.....oh wait it is on my black friday sheet lol.

I shipped your package today!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now.....Did you really want US to answer that (_truthfully_), did You?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
..........


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Don't Know if Ya'll Saw the Thread or not, BUT My JBCO is _Finally_ on Sale ! Ya'll Know I've been waiting for that.
> 
> I have used that all up (except for like a corner) and believe it or not...didn't have any in the stash
> 
> ...


 
What does it smell like?


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

SHAYYYYYY!!!

Someone who is still in the Hairveda Posse'

Come hither!!!


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> What does it smell like?


 
Robot fuel!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

Charz...I Gave You a Shout Out on that Baggying Thread, but I don't think You Baggy.erplexed So, You Prolly didn't See it. 

I just wanted to tell you, that Anita Grant Creamy Cafe Latte' is Wonderful.  It really keeps your Hair Moisturized.

I was kinda worried about the Bees Swarming Around My Head, because of the Rich, Decadent Chocolate Smell.  (Not too sure about that tho'?)

But the Product itself Performs Exceptionally Well on my 15-16 Week Post Relaxed Hair.

So...What Did You/Do You Think of it?


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz...I Gave You a Shout Out on that Baggying Thread, but I don't think You Baggy.erplexed So, You Prolly didn't See it.
> 
> I just wanted to tell you, that Anita Grant Creamy Cafe Latte' is Wonderful. It really keeps your Hair Moisturized.
> 
> ...


 

Its ok.........but way overpriced! its like 11 bucks for 3.5 ounces!!! And luckily I only paid like 4 bucks for shipping because of a bulk shipping order that we did at nappturality!

But usually its $40 to ship to the US! No matter how much you get!!!!!


I'm glad that you like it . I think baggying would kill my hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> What does it smell like?


 
Remember the Song....Jamacian Funk?  

Actually, it's a burnt, roasted, smokey aroma.  However, the smell actually doesn't last long after you apply it.  

But....Girl, Lemme Tell You.....

and errrbody seems to get really good results with it.

_*that's my boo tho'*_


----------



## Aggie (Aug 28, 2009)

Okay ladies I am currently sitting under my hooded dryer with an ayurveda/Mizani Moisturefuse/Thermasmooth DC for 1 hour nad my hour is up...finally! I did use up a box of kapoor kachli today in the treatment. I'll update in a while how I liked it. 

BRB...


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Robot fuel!


 
Eww terminator juiceerplexed yuck.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Remember the Song....Jamacian Funk?
> 
> Actually, it's a *burnt*, roasted, smokey aroma. However, the smell actually doesn't last long after you apply it.
> 
> ...


 
That's all i need to know right there.


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Girl I havn't even done that yet.....oh wait it is on my black friday sheet lol.
> 
> I shipped your package today!


 
Oh and its in a Oyin Burnt Sugar container. I like to recycle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies I am currently sitting under my hooded dryer with an ayurveda/Mizani Moisturefuse/Thermasmooth DC for 1 hour nad my hour is up...finally! *I did use up a box of kapoor kachli today in the treatment.* I'll update in a while how I liked it.
> 
> BRB...


 
Good to See You Did Use Something Up. 

After reading your "What Did You Buy This Week" Post I was like:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> That's all i need to know right there.


 
Girl, I just told You....That Smell Don't Last


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I just told You....That Smell Don't Last


 
But it stanks. I couldn't handle it. My nose is sensitive to stanklol. I do hear good thinks about it, but i shall pass on this one also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *But it stanks*. I couldn't handle it. My nose is sensitive to stanklol. I do hear good thinks about it, but i shall pass on this one also.


 
_I Can't Argue With You There Chile'_


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I only detangle once a week, because doing otherwise is too much manipulation for my hair. If you are cowashing often you might want to detangle more if you are not washing in braids or sections.
> 
> I have become a real skeptic about detanglers. IMO anything that has good slip will detangle. There is no miracle product that will magically seperate knots and matted hair. I have tried allot of detanglers, included Qhemet's. I had to give it up because it really wasn't doing anything that a cowash conditioner with slip, like Moist 24/7 can't do. The CTDG says to leave it in too, I think its a personal preference, to use it as a leave-in as well.
> 
> ...


It makes sense.  I've been in denial.  I have been half a$$ing my detangling and not doing it enough.  

Modern Nails at Tyson.  Haven't been there in years but when I did they were thorough and very clean.



La Colocha said:


> Alot of detanglers double as leave-in, they keep the hair soft and manageble. For your other question, In what styles do you wear your hair? I keep mine in plaits most of the time but where i work i can wear head wraps or scarves, i barely wear my hair out. I only detangle once a week on wash day. The key is to find styles that keep your hair untangled that you can wear to work and still look professional. Buns,updo's, etc.


 I bun all day, everyday.  If I do anything different it is a twistout.



Charzboss said:


> I've decided guys, if I like the afroveda moisturziers I have coming in the mail, then I will end my moisturizer quest. I already got some good ones like AOHC, OHHB, Juices and Berries, Burnt Sugar, and Afroveda Curly Custard.
> 
> Unless there is a moisturizer that combs my hair for me.
> 
> Oh, and leave-in conditioners don't count *cough* Coco Cream *cough*


 I'm with you Char.  I got about 10  different ones and I may add one more and be done with it.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> When do you think Hairveda's fall sale is gonna be and is it better then her black friday sale?


You know I had just joined this site mid August so I don't even think I knew what a Hairveda was.  I would have to go back and look at my checkbook registers.



La Colocha said:


> I don't know, this would be my first year, you have to ask shay, she knows from last year. Im not going to be ordering from them anymore when my stuff is gone. Winter is coming and i don't want to wait a month or more for my products. My conditioners still aren't here and its been since the 8th of august. No emails, nothing and with sales coming and all. My patience is too thin. By the time my stuff comes i could have spent the money making my own. Real talk, and i don't want to have to buy tons of products just because of waiting time. I want to keep my stash small.


 


chebaby said:


> i dont know if im gonna order from hairveda anymore either. the only thing i use is the vatika frosting, cocasta oil and whipped gelly.
> im in love with afrovedas whipped gelly and i dont really need vatika frosting as long as i have coconut oil.
> i may order the cocasta here and there since i really like it but an 8oz bottle will last me forever.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, Yes.....more for me then 



Charzboss said:


> SHAYYYYYY!!!
> 
> Someone who is still in the Hairveda Posse'
> 
> Come hither!!!


 
See first response .


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

@shay, You co wash right? How is your hair fall? If your hair gets tangled everytime you wet it, you can finger detangle through the week, then comb detangle on wash day. Just keep an eye on how much hair your losing. If you start losing too much (what your comfortable with) you should try detangling once a week.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> @shay, You co wash right? How is your hair fall? If your hair gets tangled everytime you wet it, you can finger detangle through the week, then comb detangle on wash day. Just keep an eye on how much hair your losing. If you start losing too much (what your comfortable with) you should try detangling once a week.


 
One thing I am definitely thankful for is coming here and learning how to take better care of my hair.  When I first got here there was hair everywhere.  Now I barely lose any hair.  Bottom line is I need to detangle more and do a better job with it.  This is practice for when I am natural.  I will try your suggestion this upcoming week.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 28, 2009)

i detaingel once a week with a wide tooth shower comb. thats usually sunday when i deep treat. but i finger comb everday because i wet my hair every day.

if i dont have time to detaingle the way i need to then i will use KC KT as a leave in so i dont get extra taingles.
also i've learned to apply coconut oil to my scalp before i wet my hair and that helps ease the taingles out.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good to See You Did Use Something Up.
> 
> After reading your "What Did You Buy This Week" Post I was like:


 
, I know right. I decided to use the black rinse I bought today and I used the whole thing and I was like . I didn't know that my new growth would have drank the whole thing up like that. 

Anyhoo, no more black rinse left. I think it will hold me up until my indigos arrive from ayurnaturalbeauty.com. They have free shipping on orders $60 and up until supplies last, and the prices of a few products are reduced, whether temporarily or permanently, the AD didn't say.  

Here is the AD I got in my email this morning:

*AyurNatural Beauty Announcement!!

**Cassia 100g** -- $5.50*

*Indigo 100g -- $5.25*

*Rajasthani Henna 100g -- $5.00*


....While supplies last....


*Don't forget Free Shipping for an order of $60 or more throughout the entire store!!!**

*Don't Miss Out!!!!*


* Shipping costs will be refunded back to you through your method of payment *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^

Okay Girl...IK It's A Sale & All. 

But Yous a PUSHA!  Especially using the Big Font and Errthang.erplexed  

Uhhh....You weren't even tryna' be discreet.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 28, 2009)

I detangle now only on wash days. I try not to touch the comb any other time. I find that I also experience far less breakage and no more pieces of hair all over the place. Wow, I am learning so much since coming to this board too.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Okay Girl...IK It's A Sale & All.
> 
> ...


 
I cannot tell a lie - dis be very true.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok ladies i made a deep moisturizing treatment. Heres what i used

3Tbs- Yes to carrots mud mask- I needed a good conditoner base, or else it would be just oils and butter. Next time i will try full fat yogurt.

1tsp- spun honey
1tsp- avocado oil
1tsp- sweet almond oil
1tsp- apricot kernal oil
1tsp- veg glycerin
1tsp- avocado butter
1tsp- mango butter- this butter is horrible, really gritty, i had to put in the microwave. I won't buy this again. 
I used a baking teaspoon and tablespoon.


I whip with my handmixer for about 3 minutes, very creamy and thick consistancy, and surprisingly not greasy. It rinsed off my hands easy. You can tweak this how you like to. You would need more if you have alot of hair. I didn't use more ytc because i only needed a good base, i didn't want the mixture to be mostly conditioner. I wanted to see how good everything worked together. Ive had it in my hair for a bit and will rinse out tonight and give results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Go Ahead Mixtress! 

Get Yo' Mix On!


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

I want a gallon of conditioner.......


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I want a gallon of conditioner.......


 
Which conditoner do you want? Is it the deep one from afroveda?


----------



## chebaby (Aug 28, 2009)

i cant wait to hear the results.

i was thinking about doing the banana thing again this weekend since i plan on staying inside most of saturday. the bananas are ripe now so they should be able to mix easier. if i do that then that means i can hold on to my ashlii amala deep conditioner a lil bit longer and im kool with that lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *I want a gallon of conditioner*.......


 
 !  Put David On The Computer !


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to hear the results.
> 
> i was thinking about doing the banana thing again this weekend since i plan on staying inside most of saturday. the bananas are ripe now so they should be able to mix easier. if i do that then that means i can hold on to my ashlii amala deep conditioner a lil bit longer and im kool with that lmao.


 
Are you using a hand mixer? That will make it smooth or get some cheap banana baby food. Ive used that before and it works. I will rinse my hair in about an hour.


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> !  Put David On The Computer !



 He's here right now lol.


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Which conditoner do you want? Is it the deep one from afroveda?



I would love that, but she doesn't sell it that large. It would be expensive tho, cuz 8 ounces is like 22 bucks lol.

But yeah I want a gallon of something!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> But yeah I want a gallon of something!


 

Girl, Go Lay Down!  You Don't Even Know What You Want!  "I just want a Gallon"  

How about a Gallon of Suave? Or White Rain.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Go Lay Down! You Don't Even Know What You Want! "I just want a Gallon"
> 
> *How about a Gallon of Suave? Or White Rain*.


 
Girl quit, charz do you want a gallon of the moist 24/7? What gallon do you want?


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Girl quit, charz do you want a gallon of the moist 24/7? What gallon do you want?



I think I could go for the Moist 24-7 for my henna rinses or something! Too bad afroveda conditioners arn't all that.....


----------



## Charz (Aug 28, 2009)

I have 40 bucks sitting in my paypal acct...


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 28, 2009)

So, T linked me to the code for the JBCO. I only ordered two, and now I'm thinking I should have gotten a few more. Can't beat the price. I'll get some more before the discount ends. I also ordered some more Ayurvedic hair butter from Njoi. 

I don't think I'll use anything up this coming week. Maybe my Oyin Honey Hemp. Oh, I just remembered I have one or two more uses of my Hydratherma Moisture/Protein Balance leave in. I think I have a 2 oz backup of this, but I'll have to reorder next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> So, T linked me to the code for the JBCO. I only ordered two, and now I'm thinking I should have gotten a few more. Can't beat the price. I'll get some more before the discount ends.


 
I only Ordered 2 Too. 

2 of the 8 oz Bottles.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2009)

I have some JBCO and I haven't even't used it yet.  I think I'm still traumatized from trying to use the pomade.  

LC that deep condish sounds yummy.  I'm supposed to be doing my hair but I've been in & out of sleep so I ain't getting much done. I've been prepooing for hours now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I have some JBCO and I haven't even't used it yet. I think I'm still *traumatized from trying to use the pomade*.


 
Shay:  How was the "Pomade" Give Me Details:  Smell, Consistency, and of course your *Traumatization*


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2009)

It stank T.  I felt everyone knew and kept looking at me all day.  Many times I would think what is that smell then realize it was me. Very thick , grease like consistency.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I have some JBCO and I haven't even't used it yet. *I think I'm still traumatized from trying to use the pomade*.
> 
> LC that deep condish sounds yummy. I'm supposed to be doing my hair but I've been in & out of sleep so I ain't getting much done. I've been prepooing for hours now.


 
The stank was horrible wasn't it. I rinsed the deep treament out and i love it. My hair really soft. I will try the same thing next week and put in yogurt instead of the ytc. But i like what i came up with. I then put in s-curl and sealed with avocado butter.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It stank T. I felt everyone knew and kept looking at me all day. Many times I would think what is that smell then realize it was me. Very thick , grease like consistency.


 
See i know im not getting any of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It stank T. I felt everyone knew and kept looking at me all day. Many times I would think what is that smell then realize it was me. Very thick , grease like consistency.


 
'Nuff Said.  I am Glad I didn't order it.

_*i'm doing good using the jbco and adjusting to it being smell "challenged"* _


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> The stank was horrible wasn't it. I rinsed the deep treament out and i love it. My hair really soft. I will try the same thing next week and put in yogurt instead of the ytc. But i like what i came up with. I then put in s-curl and sealed with avocado butter.


 


La Colocha said:


> See i know im not getting any of that.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> 'Nuff Said. I am Glad I didn't order it.
> 
> _*i'm doing good using the jbco and adjusting to it being smell "challenged"* _


 
Yeah, I know.  Hair grease is one of my addictions so I thought I would give it a try.  Been there, done that, moving on.  

LC--That sounds great! Now you need to make a version that me & Char would do.  That's too many ingredients and steps for me . I am thinking of making a growth oil mix bc as I have stated on many occasions I'm paranoid about my edges.  I will include JBCO in the mix.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yeah, I know. Hair grease is one of my addictions so I thought I would give it a try. Been there, done that, moving on.
> 
> *LC--That sounds great! Now you need to make a version that me & Char would do. That's too many ingredients and steps for me . I am thinking of making a growth oil mix bc as I have stated on many occasions I'm paranoid about my edges. I will include JBCO in the mix.*




You can use olive oil and coconut oil, matter of fact if you have an oil with more than one thing in it you can use that too. You'll need glycerin and you can use 1 butter and the ytc mask or whatever base you want to use. I used 2 butters because i wanted to see how they worked but next time im only using avocado butter(the same amount). I hate that mango butter. Just adjust the ratios to what you are using, like if you only have one oil, use 3teaspoons of that. You can play with it and have fun. Put what your hair likes in your mix. You can even use already mixed butters and add it to the base. Sorry so long.

Eta: do a search here for moe's growth oil, some ladies have the orginal and the modified version.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks see I can do that !

Right now for my oil mix I am thinking--JBCO, Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir, GroAut, Hairveda's Asha Omega.  I have some essential and carrier oils too I want to add.  I doubt I will measure anything and will just mix and shake.  Will apply to scalp and edges about 3x/wk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks see I can do that !
> 
> Right now for my oil mix I am thinking--JBCO, Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir, GroAut, Hairveda's Asha Omega. I have some essential and carrier oils too I want to add. I doubt I will measure anything and will just mix and shake. *Will apply to scalp and edges about 3x/wk.*


 
Keep Us Posted on Your Progress.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks see I can do that !
> 
> Right now for my oil mix I am thinking--JBCO, Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir, GroAut, Hairveda's Asha Omega. I have some essential and carrier oils too I want to add. I doubt I will measure anything and will just mix and shake. Will apply to scalp and edges about 3x/wk.


 
You know i still have my hydratherma naturals growth oil. Ive held on to it, Im going to start prepooing with it and see if its a repurchase. You naming those oils just reminded me that i have it. It smells like buttercream. I wonder if it make the hair grow. It has emu oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2009)

Ya'll Might Both Be Able to Sell Charz A Gallon of Whatever Ya'll Over there Mixing Up!

_*she didn't know what she wanted...she just wanted a gallon of something*_  she has $40 left in her paypal.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Keep Us Posted on Your Progress.


 
I will take before and after pics. I started using Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir on June 1st.  I took a before pic.  It works I'm just impatient. I just want to be a natural with healthy hair when all is said and done.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You know i still have my hydratherma naturals growth oil. Ive held on to it, Im going to start prepooing with it and see if its a repurchase. You naming those oils just reminded me that i have it. It smells like buttercream. I wonder if it make the hair grow. It has emu oil.


 when i ordered from her many moons ago she sent me a sample of her oil. i remember loving it as a sealant. it was slightly thinner than cocasta oil and it smelled so darn good. i might have to order some next month.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 28, 2009)

chebaby said:


> when i ordered from her many moons ago she sent me a sample of her oil. i remember loving it as a sealant. it was slightly thinner than cocasta oil and it smelled so darn good. i might have to order some next month.


 
It is a good sealant i just used it a few times but i really liked it.

Eta: actually i like it better than the lotion


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay Claudie bout to lose out on some money.  I don't like to put people on blast but seriously I will not be chasing you down to spend my money.  Off to see if I will be buying any other products this weekend.  

Hey baby....I'm sorry I'm watching Tim Tebow (Gator quarterback) on ESPN. I'm a bit distracted. GO GATORS!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi ladies, i am about 2 uses away from using up a bottle of s-curl. So im happy about that and my bottle of moist 24/7 is about empty so im going to co wash that up next week. And i have an open jar of almond glaze that needs to be used up. About 1/2 bottle of hydratherma natural growth oil to use up and about 2 uses of my ytc mask. I just put them here to keep track of what i need to use up. With me wanting to make my own things i still have to use the stuff i have up. Oh and i have an open jar of sitrinillah that is almost full, so i have to get that out of the way too. *sigh* So im going to be mixing stuff up to get rid of it.

How are you ladies doing with using up your open products?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay Claudie bout to lose out on some money. I don't like to put people on blast but seriously I will not be chasing you down to spend my money. Off to see if I will be buying any other products this weekend.
> 
> Hey baby....I'm sorry I'm watching Tim Tebow (Gator quarterback) on ESPN. I'm a bit distracted. GO GATORS!!!


 
You have to pm her to buy products? Does she have a store set up?


----------



## Charz (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay Claudie bout to lose out on some money.  I don't like to put people on blast but seriously I will not be chasing you down to spend my money.  Off to see if I will be buying any other products this weekend.
> 
> Hey baby....I'm sorry I'm watching Tim Tebow (Gator quarterback) on ESPN. I'm a bit distracted. GO GATORS!!!




Girl the whole thing seemed shady to me. How expensive is it to have a site to buy stuff on, like other online retailers. But from a fotki?

I really wanna go to the Oyin thing today........but im lazy lol.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Girl the whole thing seemed shady to me. How expensive is it to have a site to buy stuff on, like other online retailers. But from a fotki?
> 
> I really wanna go to the Oyin thing today........but im lazy lol.


 
Ok so she doesn't have a *real* store.  That's why i never heard of it. Does she have an esty account? I wanted to try samples but im not on fotki. Oh well, i guess its not for me.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> How are you ladies doing with using up your open products?


Really well ! Slowly but surely I'm moving through this stuff.  I do plan to order from Darcy's and this other product,Coconut Confidential, (what Che has been making but I prefer to buy it already made cause I'm lazy like that) so I can make a decision before I do a stock up on Black Friday.  Ladies Imma need a review of Coco cream please  so I can make a decision about that too.

In using up I've only replaced the YTC Mud Masks. Everything else I'm either not repurchasing or waiting for the stock up.  I will take a really good look at my inventory during my staycation (more on that later).



La Colocha said:


> You have to pm her to buy products? Does she have a store set up?


 


Charzboss said:


> Girl the whole thing seemed shady to me. How expensive is it to have a site to buy stuff on, like other online retailers. But from a fotki?
> 
> I really wanna go to the Oyin thing today........but im lazy lol.


 
She does have a store/website set up but you can't order from it.  You go to fotki look at the products then e-mail your order.  From what I understand she has been sick for awhile.  Whatev....if I don't hear from her by tomorrow she will not be getting any money from me.

Okay my two week staycation is the week of Labor Day and that following week. Staycation meaning I ain't doing jack.  This will be my last one.  In 2010 I will be taking 2 vacations and going somewhere both times.  Anyways....please look out for me during those weeks because I will be bored and probably acting a fool  on the internet.  I do have a few things planned but they involve spending money too  so....


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ok so she doesn't have a *real* store. That's why i never heard of it. Does she have an esty account? I wanted to try samples but im not on fotki. Oh well, i guess its not for me.


 
You don't have to be a member of fotki.  You just go to the about me page and get the e-mail address.  You go to the website and it instructs you to do the same thing.  You can't even click on the products on the website .


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Really well ! Slowly but surely I'm moving through this stuff. I do plan to order from Darcy's and this other product,Coconut Confidential, (what Che has been making but I prefer to buy it already made cause I'm lazy like that) so I can make a decision before I do a stock up on Black Friday. Ladies Imma need a review of Coco cream please  so I can make a decision about that too.
> 
> In using up I've only replaced the YTC Mud Masks. Everything else I'm either not repurchasing or waiting for the stock up. I will take a really good look at my inventory during my staycation (more on that later).
> 
> ...


 
Ive been on staycationfor 2 weeks and i go back to work monday, for 2 weeks, then i have staycation again for 2 weeks. Yes you will put in alot of internet time.  Yeah i don't want to email my order for samples, she needs to set up a store. Great job also on using your stuff up. I had to bring myself around and refocus on my open products.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I really wanna go to the Oyin thing today........but im lazy lol.


One of these days I will go.  Che will come back telling us all this great stuff and we will be mad we didn't go.  I'm hoping they put a video up on youtube so I can live vicariously through it.



La Colocha said:


> Ive been on staycationfor 2 weeks and i go back to work monday, for 2 weeks, then i have staycation again for 2 weeks. Yes you will put in alot of internet time. Yeah i don't want to email my order for samples, she needs to set up a store. Great job also on using your stuff up. I had to bring myself around and refocus on my open products.


Staycations are dangerous .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2009)

Well....I guess I basically used up the last of the one bottle of Nexxus Emergencee.  I have about a dribble left.  I'll use that up during the Protein Step after Rinsing out my relaxer (yay) Next Week.  I will also use a Tube of Redken Deep Fuel in the Pre-Neutralizing Step.

Other than That, Let's See, I DC w/Steam for about 30 Minutes with Ms. Key Trigo D' German (Wheat Germ) DC.  I have about 1 more use left in that 16oz Jar but have 2 More 16oz Jars on Hand for Back Ups. 

Then I Steamed with Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat for another 30.  I have about a Half a Tube Left and Have One Back Up for That.

I am baggying now with My Anita Grant Chocolate Latte (which I need to put away and save for later)  But I like it sooo much.  I am trying to "ration" out that and my Qhemet OHHB for _Hard Times_

I will Probably use up that Wretched Optimum Nighttime this week  And Back to my Mizani Nighttime

So, I am using up stuff, Giving Stuff Away and Having Back Up Stuff all going on at the Same Time.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....I guess I basically used up the last of the one bottle of Nexxus Emergencee. I have about a dribble left. I'll use that up during the Protein Step after Rinsing out my relaxer (yay) Next Week. I will also use a Tube of Redken Deep Fuel in the Pre-Neutralizing Step.
> 
> Other than That, Let's See, I DC w/Steam for about 30 Minutes with Ms. Key Trigo D' German (Wheat Germ) DC. I have about 1 more use left in that 16oz Jar but have 2 More 16oz Jars on Hand for Back Ups.
> 
> ...


 
Good job t, i have 1 back up for each thing except the ytc mask and i have 3 more s-curls. Then i will only have 1 of each thing. Your going to get your stash down in no time. Baggying helps too because you use up products faster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Then i will only have 1 of each thing. Your going to get your stash down in no time.


 
Yep.  I've given alot of Duplicates away.  I Still have a few Multiples, but not many.  Like 6-7 

Imma also try to get down to only having 1 of each thing.  And quit buying it Like They Ain't Gon' Never Make No More


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep. I've given alot of Duplicates away. I Still have a few Multiples, but not many. Like 6-7
> 
> Imma also try to get down to only having 1 of each thing. And quit buying it *Like They Ain't Gon' Never Make No More*


 
I don't blame no one for thinking that, the way companies are changing ingredients and discontinuing products. Just keep and eye on the ingredients of your favorite things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I don't blame no one for thinking that, the way companies are changing ingredients and discontinuing products. *Just keep and eye on the ingredients of your favorite things*.


 
I Will.  What I consider to be "My Staples" like PC, Fermodyl, JBCO_*holds nose*_ and other maintenance items, I will keep back ups on hand.  

But alot of the other "stuff" I was buying in Mass Quantities, without even determining whether I liked it or not and/or I've found aren't really necessary to the overall welfare of my hair will definitely be limited.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

My detangling session went well today.  I lost a bit of hair but nothing shocking.  I hadn't been detangling properly and I don't comb my hair so it adds up.  I used this aloe vera gelly, water, and maybe some Aussie Moist mix.  I don't remember I made this mix in a spray bottle a while back.  It did okay.  I won't make it again bc it wasn't that spectacular.  Next I will move on to Jasmine's Silk Detangling Leave In because it is not moisturizing enough as a leave in for me right now.  Then I will finally try out the Afroveda Ginseng Detangling Creme.  Of course I will use all these to find out I could have been using my Moist 24/7 as Char said but I gotta use them up right.


----------



## Charz (Aug 29, 2009)

No more buying pre-made oils for me. Bye bye vatika frosting and cocosta oil. I am buying my own oils. camdengray is awesome. Camellia oil has cleared up my face 100%. I can't wait to use some on my hair! I am buying some different kinda oils too.

I plan on getting:

1 	Emu oil 		
1 	Grapefruit, pink, essential oil 		
1 	Karanja seed oil 		
1 	Kukui nut oil 		
1 	Niaouli essential oil, wild 

I also have some red raspberry oil on the way.

I'm gonna be an oil mixtress.


----------



## Charz (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmm making your own conditioner?

http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Raw-Materials-Unscented-Bases/conditioner-hair-unscented.html


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> My detangling session went well today. I lost a bit of hair but nothing shocking. I hadn't been detangling properly and I don't comb my hair so it adds up. I used this aloe vera gelly, water, and maybe some Aussie Moist mix. I don't remember I made this mix in a spray bottle a while back. It did okay. I won't make it again bc it wasn't that spectacular. Next I will move on to Jasmine's Silk Detangling Leave In because it is not moisturizing enough as a leave in for me right now. Then I will finally try out the Afroveda Ginseng Detangling Creme. Of course I will use all these to find out I could have been using my Moist 24/7 as Char said but I gotta use them up right.


 
Have you tried washing your hair in plaits? I wash my hair and dc in plaits, then when its time to add moisturizer i take one down at a time and add my detangler(s-curl ) then comb and go back and get the shed hairs with my paddle brush. It seems like alot but your hair won't get as tangled if you wash in plaits, i make 6. I have loss less hair doing it this way.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Hmm making your own conditioner?
> 
> http://www.camdengrey.com/essential...scented-Bases/conditioner-hair-unscented.html


 
Thanks charz but i can't use the wheat protein. Im looking at the lotion base and the butter madness base. Hmm.


----------



## Charz (Aug 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thanks charz but i can't use the wheat protein. Im looking at the lotion base and the butter madness base. Hmm.




They seem really nice, maybe they can take that part out. Do you see the prices? They are awesome!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> They seem really nice, maybe they can take that part out. Do you see the prices? They are awesome!


 
I know thank you, the prices are dirt cheap. 5 bucks for a pound of avocado oil. Have you ordered from them before?


----------



## Charz (Aug 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I know thank you, the prices are dirt cheap. 5 bucks for a pound of avocado oil. Have you ordered from them before?




No but I have seen very positive reviews on the board.


----------



## Charz (Aug 29, 2009)

Anddd they take paypal! Shoot, I gonna order in a minute.

Anything you recommend LC?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Anddd they take paypal! Shoot, I gonna order in a minute.
> 
> Anything you recommend LC?


 
For oils, do you have avocado oil? It has moisturizing properties and great for sealing and prepoo's. Sweet almond oil is also moisturizing,for skin and hair. What all are you looking to get, just oils?


----------



## Charz (Aug 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> For oils, do you have avocado oil? It has moisturizing properties and great for sealing and prepoo's. Sweet almond oil is also moisturizing,for skin and hair. What all are you looking to get, just oils?




Just oils I believe. I can't wait to try emu oil! And yep ive tried the oils you mentioned, I use SAO to take my makeup off!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2009)

I Have (though have rarely been using):

Avacado
Jojoba
Macadamia Nut
Sweet Almond
Emu
Morrocan
Wheat Germ
Sesame
and of course, EVOO & EVCO

*at some point, I will add Argan Oil.  It get great reviews.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Just oils I believe. I can't wait to try emu oil! And yep ive tried the oils you mentioned, I use SAO to take my makeup off!


 
Ok the only other 2 that i know of is babassu oil which is the sister oil of coconut good for softning hair and evening primrose oil is good for the skin(face) also. Those are the only others that i know about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2009)

I really liked the Emu Oil (lightly creamy moreso than an oily-oil) But it was Just SO Expensive.  I think I paid over $20.00 (not including shipping) for like 2oz.  

So, chances are I will probably not repurchase that one.  Just not enough product for Hair.  

I started using it on my face instead.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Have you tried washing your hair in plaits? I wash my hair and dc in plaits, then when its time to add moisturizer i take one down at a time and add my detangler(s-curl ) then comb and go back and get the shed hairs with my paddle brush. It seems like alot but your hair won't get as tangled if you wash in plaits, i make 6. I have loss less hair doing it this way.


 

I detangled in sections today--4--and it worked really well.  I just used 4 hair clips.  I've tried to dc & wash in plaits and anytime the water hits them they just wash them out.  Maybe as I transition longer they will stay in.  I can do it using the clips for now though. Following up with the paddle brush for the shed hairs may need to be done too bc at least once or twice a week I look at my shoulder and see that a ball of shed hair has dropped out.  Seriously I am not concerned with the amount of hair lost today.  It was minimal.  My bathroom floor used to be covered with hair and it was all over my place too.  Yeah I'm thinking I may need to invest in a denman.  I am happy I am mastering this now.  I'm only 2 months post but I will go a find a pic of me with 5-6 months of new growth so you can see what I am dealing with.


----------



## Charz (Aug 29, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I really liked the Emu Oil (lightly creamy moreso than an oily-oil) But it was Just SO Expensive.  I think I paid over $20.00 (not including shipping) for like 2oz.
> 
> So, chances are I will probably not repurchase that one.  Just not enough product for Hair.
> 
> I started using it on my face instead.



Girl
http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/emu.html


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You know i still have my *hydratherma naturals growth oil*. Ive held on to it, Im going to start prepooing with it and see if its a repurchase. You naming those oils just reminded me that i have it. It smells like buttercream. I wonder if it make the hair grow. It has emu oil.


 
 Now, that's MY oil right there! That is my absolute favorite oil. I don't use it as a growth aid. It just works so great on my hair!! I love it!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *Yeah I'm thinking I may need to invest in a denman.*


 
Hey:  I Have a Brand New D-3 (In Box Unopened, Never Used) If You want it, pm Me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I detangled in sections today--4--and it worked really well. I just used 4 hair clips. *I've tried to dc & wash in plaits and anytime the water hits them they just wash them out.* Maybe as I transition longer they will stay in. I can do it using the clips for now though. Following up with the paddle brush for the shed hairs may need to be done too bc at least once or twice a week I look at my shoulder and see that a ball of shed hair has dropped out. Seriously I am not concerned with the amount of hair lost today. It was minimal. My bathroom floor used to be covered with hair and it was all over my place too. Yeah I'm thinking I may need to invest in a denman. I am happy I am mastering this now. I'm only 2 months post but I will go a find a pic of me with 5-6 months of new growth so you can see what I am dealing with.


 
Shay im sorry, i didn't think about that. My hair doesn't unravel all the way just the ends sometimes after i rinse my dc. My brush is from conair, its a paddle brush with the soft middle. The denman would rip my hair out. Do you know what # to get? That confuses me too.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Now, that's MY oil right there! That is my absolute favorite oil. I don't use it as a growth aid. It just works so great on my hair!! I love it!!


 
I like it too. Is says growth oilso it might be worth a try. I just want my hair to grow in thicker so ill use it for prepoos and on my scalp.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

So that is my hair with 5-6 months of new growth.  Let me first say .  I love it! I just want to be able to deal with it properly.  Because I've heard a lot of naturals say once they cut off the relaxed ends their hair was more tightly coiled than they originally thought.  Oh yeah, I'm not balding, someone asked me that.  I have the part pulled tight, camera is really close, and I'm trying to take a picture...you get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Girl
> http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/emu.html


 
Looks Like I got Ripped Off!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Shay im sorry, i didn't think about that. My hair doesn't unravel all the way just the ends sometimes after i rinse my dc. My brush is from conair, its a paddle brush with the soft middle. The denman would rip my hair out. Do you know what # to get? That confuses me too.


 
No clue what # to get either.  I have a paddle brush too.  Let me go look.  Oh it is Conair too.  I will try this next week.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey: I Have a Brand New D-3 (In Box Unopened, Never Used) If You want it, pm Me and I'll send it to you.


 
You're tempting me! Why #3?  Do you know what the numbers mean?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> No clue what # to get either. I have a paddle brush too. Let me go look. Oh it is Conair too. I will try this next week.


 
Well, if you figure out you Need a D3, lemme know.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> So that is my hair with 5-6 months of new growth. Let me first say . I love it! I just want to be able to deal with it properly. Because I've heard a lot of naturals say once they cut off the relaxed ends their hair was more tightly coiled than they originally thought. Oh yeah, I'm not balding, someone asked me that. I have the part pulled tight, camera is really close, and I'm trying to take a picture...you get it.


 
You have pretty hair shay, yes when you cut the ends of your hair will change and my scalp hurted for months after my bc, i don't know why, maybe it was just me. When i first cut my hair it was just a bush then when i wet it my hair coiled up. The more it started growing out the more it seemed to clump and coil. My hair in my avi is what it looks like unmanipulated for a few days.

Eta. My new growth looked like zigzags. Its was the relaxed hair pulling down the coils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> You're tempting me! Why #3? Do you know what the numbers mean?


 
Someone that was Transitioning (And Now Natural) Sent it to Me.  (I'm Relaxed and right now plan to stay that way).  

After she sent it, she said:  "You probably can't use it because you're relaxed"erplexed and I think it's for naturals.

Anyway:  I use a Paddle _Boar Bristle_ Brush, which I Love.  


I did read a coupla' threads on the Denman 3 and decided not to use it at all.

There are Denman Threads out there.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

LC--I love your hair in your avi and I saw that beautiful head of yours in the thank you, Nonie thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> LC--I love your hair in your avi


 
Me Too!  And Imma Git Me S-Curl Too.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> LC--I love your hair in your avi and I saw that beautiful head of yours in the thank you, Nonie thread.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too! And Imma Git Me S-Curl Too.


 
Thank you guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Eta. My new growth looked like zigzags. Its was the relaxed hair pulling down the coils.


 
Zigzags....hmmm that means my hair won't eventually look like yours then ! I have no clue about my hair type.

On another note something is messing with my moisture right now.  I gotta figure out the culprit.  I'm whole head baggying with Qhemet's AOHC  to help.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Zigzags....hmmm that means my hair won't eventually look like yours then ! I have no clue about my hair type.
> 
> On another note something is messing with my moisture right now. I gotta figure out the culprit. I'm whole head baggying with Qhemet's AOHC  to help.


 
Yes like crinkled. You will see more when your new growth grows more. Ive seen ladies with waves, crinkles, curls. Whatever your hair type remember it is beautiful. When i went natural all i wanted was a fro. It took me a while to accept my hair. God made our hair the way he wants it to look and his creations are beautiful. You think it might be the coconut conditoner from afroveda that is messing with your moisture. That's really the only thing ive seen you said makes your hair feel dry.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Yes like crinkled. You will see more when your new growth grows more. Ive seen ladies with waves, crinkles, curls. Whatever your hair type remember it is beautiful. When i went natural all i wanted was a fro. It took me a while to accept my hair. God made our hair the way he wants it to look and his creations are beautiful. You think it might be the coconut conditoner from afroveda that is messing with your moisture. That's really the only thing ive seen you said makes your hair feel dry.


 
Oh no worries I love my hair.  That was just another way of me saying I love your hair . I'm mad that I didn't decide to go natural sooner.  I'm a bit impatient as it is.  I'm not sure I will make it even a year transitioning.  I want to do at minimum a year because I would love to become fully natural on my b-day.  You're right it probably is that Coconut condish from Afroveda.  I see I will be mixing it with something to use it up this week .


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Oh no worries I love my hair. That was just another way of me saying I love your hair . I'm mad that I didn't decide to go natural sooner. *I'm a bit impatient as it is*. I'm not sure I will make it even a year transitioning. I want to do at minimum a year because I would love to become fully natural on my b-day. You're right it probably is that Coconut condish from Afroveda. I see I will be mixing it with something to use it up this week .


 
I know, girl, stretch as long as you can take it. I would still be stretching, but about the 6 month mark my hair started to break off in clumps. I didn't have lhcf then, i was doing it alone. I had no choice but to cut my hair. I wish i could have transitioned for a year or more. Enough to make a bun or ponytail. There are days where i wish i could just pull my hair back with no effort. Im almost there, i can do a bunny tail.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Enough to make a bun or ponytail.


 
That right there is what I want.  Soon as I get there chop, chop.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay so I ordered from Darcy's Botanicals.  I got:
Daily Leave In (Coconut Patchouli)--I need a creamy leave in so hopefully this will work out.

Vanilla Madagascar Styling Cream--Ya'll know I'm addicted to pomades, grease, butters and I've decided I can have 10 (don't judge me) to rotate through.

Transitioning Creme--I figure this can be a creamy leave in if the first one doesn't work or a daily moisturizer because right now Hairveda's whipped baggy cream is all I got in that category.  I will be trying Carol's Daughter's Hair Milk soon too.

I also ordered from Peaceloveandsunshine (I blame Che for this one.  I read about it on her blog):
Coconut Confidence--Again another butter.  If it does not work on my hair I will use it on my body.

Shea Butter--I normally get it from Jasmine's but this was a couple of dollars cheaper.

I'm thinking the only other things I need to order prior to Black Friday is the new Hairveda stuff, Cococream from Shescentit, and Giovanni's reconstructor.  Hopefully I will find all that I need and from now on I will only be restocking and not looking for products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2009)

I think if we are all Using Up, Giving Away, and Steadily Re-Evaluating our Purchases as we move through our Journey's we'll all be fine.  Constantly determining what is Best for Our Hair to get us to our Goals and then making the necessary adjustments.

It's just the Stockpiling and without having Purpose, Rhyme or Reason that can get you into trouble (And I am Definitely Only Speaking For Myself/To Myself).

For Me, I am doing more research  and making more educated decisions (and it seems as if we all are) before deciding on a Purchase.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think if we are all Using Up, Giving Away, and Steadily Re-Evaluating our Purchases as we move through our Journey's we'll all be fine. Constantly determining what is Best for Our Hair to get us to our Goals and then making the necessary adjustments.
> 
> It's just the Stockpiling and without having Purpose, Rhyme or Reason that can get you into trouble (And I am Definitely Only Speaking For Myself/To Myself).
> 
> For Me, I am doing more research and making more educated decisions (and it seems as if we all are) before deciding on a Purchase.


 
ITA T.  I'm a pj with a purpose.  Ain't nothing coming up in here I don't have a use for.  I just tend to buy in bulk because I don't want to ever run out.  I'm going to the grocery store tomorrow and I gotta remind myself that just bc something is 10 for $10 don't mean I need 10 .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *I'm a pj with a purpose. Ain't nothing coming up in here I don't have a use for.*


 
This Thread Has Really Helped Me Alot. And Has taught me the Value of "Sensible Purchasing." 

Alot of you are brushing up your Mixtress Skills and investing in butters and oils and doing applicable research to make some of your own things, Custom Made just for Your Hair.

We wouldn't have gotten this far, I don't think, without this Thread.


----------



## Charz (Aug 30, 2009)

My black friday list keeps on getting shorter and shorter...


----------



## Charz (Aug 30, 2009)

BTW Rajasthani Henna Powder is the best I have ever had! I didn't even need conditioner to rinse it out, I just rinsed my hair, then shampooed with a non sulfate poo and like magic it was all out of my hair, and it feels so goodddddd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> BTW Rajasthani Henna Powder is the best I have ever had! I didn't even need conditioner to rinse it out, I just rinsed my hair, then shampooed with a non sulfate poo and like magic it was all out of my hair, and it feels so goodddddd.


 
What Color are You?  Are you using it for Color or Conditioning?


----------



## Charz (Aug 30, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Color are You?  Are you using it for Color or Conditioning?



Both, my hair is red in the sunlight. Luckily I got 3 kilograms from an ebayer that was going outta business. He had wonderful reviews on nappturality. I got 3 kilos for $57 with shipping.

The smell was really strong and potent, it seemed really fresh, latest crop.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2009)

UPdate: So far I have used up another bottle of cheapie conditioner - Suave Juicy Green Apple and a bottle of Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner. There was a little bit of WC left in the bottle so I moisturized my ends and new growth with it this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies:  Just Checking In......

Anybody Using Up Anything OR Mixing Up Anything?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 30, 2009)

Aggie said:


> UPdate: So far I have used up another bottle of cheapie conditioner - Suave Juicy Green Apple and a bottle of Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner. There was a little bit of WC left in the bottle so I moisturized my ends and new growth with it this morning.


 
 Good job, miss aggie keep it up.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies: Just Checking In......
> 
> *Anybody Using Up Anything OR Mixing Up Anything?*


 
No i have one use left of my s-curl bottle, i will finish that tonight. And start getting thourgh my almond glaze. I love the avocado butter that i got, i don't need to mix it with anything, its good alone. I will be doing a roadkill conditioner mix in the middle of the week to get rid of the rest of my moist 24/7.


----------



## Americka (Aug 30, 2009)

Used up a 25 oz bottle of Pantene Beautiful Lengths conditioner. I bought 25 oz bottle of Pantene Nature Fusion conditioner just to see if there is a difference. Of course, I will add saa, btms, and wheat protein to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

Americka said:


> Used up a 25 oz bottle of Pantene Beautiful Lengths conditioner. I bought 25 oz bottle of Pantene Nature Fusion conditioner just to see if there is a difference. Of course, I will add saa, btms, and wheat protein to it.


 
YAY Americka!  You Used Something Else Up!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 30, 2009)

Americka said:


> Used up a 25 oz bottle of Pantene Beautiful Lengths conditioner. I bought 25 oz bottle of Pantene Nature Fusion conditioner just to see if there is a difference. Of course, I will add saa, btms, and wheat protein to it.


 
Good job americka, My bottle of s-curl is officially gone, I have 3 more small ones left and its a rebuy. Also i used some htn growth oil on my scalp. I will be rotating with my almond glaze.


----------



## Americka (Aug 30, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good job americka, My bottle of s-curl is officially gone, I have 3 more small ones left and its a rebuy. Also i used some htn growth oil on my scalp. I will be rotating with my almond glaze.



My mom bought a bottle of s-curl today. She is one of the few people in America still rockin' a curl. My dad uses it also and his hair looks like a curl, but is natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good job americka, *My bottle of s-curl is officially gone, I have 3 more small ones left and its a rebuy.* Also i used some htn growth oil on my scalp. I will be rotating with my almond glaze.


 
That S-Curl Seem to be the #1 Favorite Of: Naturals, Transitioning and Relaxed Heads.  

I will Definitely have to get a Bottle (when I use up this Cantu w/Shea Butter Leave In Lotion).


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 30, 2009)

Americka said:


> Used up a 25 oz bottle of Pantene Beautiful Lengths conditioner. I bought 25 oz bottle of Pantene Nature Fusion conditioner just to see if there is a difference. Of course, I will add saa, btms, and wheat protein to it.


 


Americka said:


> My mom bought a bottle of s-curl today.* She is one of the few people in America still rockin' a curl.* My dad uses it also and his hair looks like a curl, but is natural.


 
I would be too if the hairdresser didn't put a perm on top of my wave nouveau. I would be hip length by now. My hair grew like crazy when i had wave nouveau hair all down my back. Im going to see how far i get natural.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 30, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That S-Curl Seem to be the #1 Favorite Of: Naturals, Transitioning and Relaxed Heads.
> 
> I will Definitely have to get a Bottle (when I use up this Cantu w/Shea Butter Leave In Lotion).


 
Yes get 1, my hair is soft and not juicy or greasy. I like that


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 31, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Yes get 1, my hair is soft and not juicy or greasy. I like that


 
LOL @ 'juicy'!!!!

I'm also getting a small bottle this week. My nape has been extra dry lately and I think I might need something like this. The BSS I go to has pretty good prices, too. 

I used up the last of my Oyin Honey Hemp, finally. This was just ok for me. No repurchase. I also used my last Redken Silk Fuel tube. No repurchase on that one, either. (Note to self: get some Redken AntiSnap ) 

I gave a lot of Dominican conditioners away last week. My brother ran into the lady from the church I usually give stuff to and she asked him to see if I had any hair and body care products. So, I sent some poos, conditioners, leave ins, oils, as well as lotion and shower gels.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 31, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> LOL @ 'juicy'!!!!
> 
> I'm also getting a small bottle this week. My nape has been extra dry lately and I think I might need something like this. The BSS I go to has pretty good prices, too.
> 
> ...


 
Good job miss brownie, and that's sweet of you to give to others. Keep up the good work. I might go out and get one of those oil misters, from the thread when i get off work today. I want to see how it works with oils.

Eta: oil mister thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=396154


----------



## Charz (Aug 31, 2009)

No more Hairveda for me, that preservative that she uses "liquid germail plus" is too much for me.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> LOL @ 'juicy'!!!!
> 
> I'm also getting a small bottle this week. My nape has been extra dry lately and I think I might need something like this. The BSS I go to has pretty good prices, too.
> 
> ...


 
Girl Brownie, you and Terri will forever be blessed for your generous acts of giving and kindness.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Yes get 1, my hair is soft and not juicy or greasy. I like that


 

Which S-Curll is this you ladies are referring to LC. Is it the gel or the moisturizer and what color bottle is it?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2009)

Update: I used up a large bottle of Creme Of Nature reconstructor today as a prepoo mixed with oil and aloe vera gel. I am about to wash this out right now and pour some ayurveda tea rinse (brahmi, amla, shikakai, kalpi tone, henna and Bhringraj powders and distilled water only) over it.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 31, 2009)

hi ladies
i used up my jar of curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix(used it on my mom and dad but its gone lmao). i also gave away some curls products, the milkshake, asian conditioner and shampoo. i started using my jane carter deep conditioner again and i love it. i like that it has a bit of protein in it, my fine hair needs that. and i didnt use up my ashlii amala deep conditioner. im happy about that because i love that stuff. in stead i deep conditioned for a few hours with shescentit banana brulee, man how i missed that stuff.

on to the good stuff.

i used the shescentit coco cream and.......i love it. now let me make this clear for yall, this stuff is thin. not even as thick as kbb hair milk and yall know thats not even that thick. if you have tried darcy botanicals daily leave in and you know how thin it is then coco cream is the same texture. i didnt like that. its almost watery and i have to use more than what i thought would be enough. but its good because after so many hours my hair was still soft. it didnt make my hair shine though.
so basically i think its moisturizing but it didnt give shine or definition(not a big deal for me) and i had to use more than what i thought was enough. also i didnt like the bottle it came in . i know, i know petty right lol. but i was exspecting a bottle like kbb hair milk, ya know the skinny circular bottle. but this was a squat wide pump top bottle. its minor but i didnt like it lol. the smell is amazing, just like coconuts.
co basically the only bad thing i can say about it is that its so thin. i was exspecting it to be creamy and thick, more like a hair lotion. i dont know if i will buy again. maybe if for whatever reason i cant get my hands on kbb hair milk i will....we will see.


----------



## Charz (Aug 31, 2009)

I think I have narrowed it down to my staple brands. 

Oyin: Honey Hemp (found out I actually like it), Juices and Berries, Burnt Sugar
Afroveda: Hopefully all her butters, I love the curly custard, my shipment comes Wed, 
oh and *ASHLII AMALA DEEP CONDITIONER   *
Qhemet: OHHB, AOHC
Aubrey Organics: Honeysuckle Rose, GPB
Curls: Cleansing Creme, Asian Tea Deep Conditioner
Steamer, Pibbs

Hopefully Donna Marie's MiraCurl Jelly will be my styler like KCCC but not crispy.

RIP- Hairveda, Shescentit, KBB, Anita Grant etc


----------



## Charz (Aug 31, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i used the shescentit coco cream and.......i love it. now let me make this clear for yall, this stuff is thin. not even as thick as kbb hair milk and yall know thats not even that thick. if you have tried darcy botanicals daily leave in and you know how thin it is then coco cream is the same texture. i didnt like that. its almost watery and i have to use more than what i thought would be enough. but its good because after so many hours my hair was still soft. it didnt make my hair shine though.
> so basically i think its moisturizing but it didnt give shine or definition(not a big deal for me) and i had to use more than what i thought was enough. also i didnt like the bottle it came in . i know, i know petty right lol. but i was exspecting a bottle like kbb hair milk, ya know the skinny circular bottle. but this was a squat wide pump top bottle. its minor but i didnt like it lol. the smell is amazing, just like coconuts.
> co basically the only bad thing i can say about it is that its so thin. i was exspecting it to be creamy and thick, more like a hair lotion. i dont know if i will buy again. maybe if for whatever reason i cant get my hands on kbb hair milk i will....we will see.


 

I can't do thin girl.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 31, 2009)

also, wait, i forgot what i was gonna say.

oh yea yea ok about the coconut confidence, it took everything in me not to purchase it. i have two jars i made myself so i dont need it but she makes it sound so good. i had to back away from the computer. but Shay i hope you like it.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 31, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I think I have narrowed it down to my staple brands.
> 
> Oyin: Honey Hemp (found out I actually like it), Juices and Berries, Burnt Sugar
> Afroveda: Hopefully all her butters, I love the curly custard, my shipment comes Wed,
> ...


 you didnt like kbb? what did you try and what didnt you like about it? just curious.

my staples are
conditioners: oyin honey hemp, kbb deep conditioner, ORS replenishing, ashlii amala and ORS mayo

shampoo: essential balms black soap, chagrin valley carrot milk and honey shampoo bar

leave in spray: oyin J&B and water

leave in cream: kbb hair milk, kinky curly knot today and maybe shescenit cococream(not sure yet)

moisturizers: kbb hair cream, afroveda shea amla and cocolatte, qhemet AOHC, shea butter and coconut oil

stylers: afroveda pur whipped gelly and curly custard


i think thats all. that doesnt mean im gonna stop buying stuff though, just means im gonna slow down when i buy stuff lmao.

ETA: also i styled my hair today with hairveda whipped gelly throughout my hair like you would a gel. i like it. it gave me big defined curls and my hair didnt dry crunchy. but this jar should be through by the end of this week and even though i like it i dont know if i will repurchase. like i said in another post, i might stop buying hairveda all together. i love her oils but i may have to let it go.


----------



## Charz (Aug 31, 2009)

chebaby said:


> you didnt like kbb? what did you try and what didnt you like about it? just curious.


 
I tried her hair milk and hair cream unscented. It made my hair dry and nappy, I think my hair hates veggie wax.

I used AOHC on one side of my hair and KKB hair milk on the other. My KBB side looked like a hot mess.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay I finished off my second bottle of Porosity Control Conditioner today and pulled out the new one for my next DC session. By the way I am DCing right now with some Jason Naturals Sea Kelp (JNSK) Conditioner and it went on so so smooth on my relaxed hair. 

My new growth was drinking it up too quickly so I had to add some honey and oil to stretch it out a bit. This same thing is happening with all of my DCs now that I have 7 months of new growth. I guess I will be stretching them all with something else (honey, aloe, glycerin, other oils, etc) until I relax again.

I love the smell and texture of this conditioner, it is indeed another Jason Natural staple for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW! Che & Charz, I'm Glad You Ladies are Finding Your Staples.  That's really Nice. I am Proud of You. It seems like you two use alot of the Same Products.

That's really Good truly finding what works for you.  I will attribute some of it to this Thread Helping you Narrow Down alot of items and Stick to Them.

Both of Your Posts were very Encouraging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I love the smell and texture of this conditioner, it is indeed another *Jason Natural *staple for sure.


 
You are Right.  Jason is a Good Natural Product.  I will be sending you a couple shortly.  Keep Your Eye Out.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 31, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Which S-Curll is this you ladies are referring to LC. Is it the gel or the moisturizer and what color bottle is it?


 
Moisturizer, the blue and white spray bottle.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Moisturizer, the blue and white spray bottle.


 
Thanks LC, I'll look for it when I visit the BSS again.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You are Right. Jason is a Good Natural Product. I will be sending you a couple shortly. Keep Your Eye Out.


 
Thank you Terri .


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2009)

Like Char I don't do thin so it's a no go on the Coco cream.  It's probably a no go on Darcy's Creamy Leave In too.  I gotta figure out what I will use to doctor it up.  Once I'm on staycation I will go through stuff and post my staples.  At least the ones I have so far.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 31, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Like Char I don't do thin so it's a no go on the Coco cream. It's probably a no go on Darcy's Creamy Leave In too. I gotta figure out what I will use to doctor it up. Once I'm on staycation I will go through stuff and post my staples. At least the ones I have so far.


 
Im glad we have our staples, I know im thankful for finding mine, i always know what to use on my hair and that is a good feeling. I can't wait to see what yours are but i have an idea what some of them are.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2009)

My Only Real "Staples" are Roux Porosity Control, Fermodyl 619, Henna/Indigo and everything else is everywhere (I Love 'Em All).  

I wish I could stop being Such a PW.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a few staples, I guess:

Motions CPR
PM The Conditioner
Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
Hydratherma Naturals Oil, Lotion, Leave In
JBCO
Aveda DR shampoo
Mizani Thermasmooth conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *Im glad we have our staples,* *I know im thankful for finding mine, i always know what to use on my hair and that is a good feeling.* I can't wait to see what yours are but i have an idea what some of them are.


 
Okay?  What are they again?


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 31, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay? What are they again?


 
What? S-curl, avocado butter, ytc mud mask pie, hairveda green tea butter, almond glaze, sitrinillah and moist 24/7. But i will only be using the first 3 when my hairveda is gone.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh I forgot I haven't tried my Hydratherma Naturals Leave In but it's thin too.....

I just finished a jar of YTC Mud Mask and ain't even ashamed to say I got 6 more!!!!

Review of Hairveda's Shikakai Bar--I like the smell, cranberry, and it's not too overpowering.  I like that you can see some of the herbs in the bar.  Not heavily but here and there. Lathers easily.  I used it after doing a hot oil treatment with coconut oil.  I dampened my hair a little, lathered bar in my hand, then used the lather on my roots.  Rinsed out then lathered again and put the lather down the length of my hair.  Rinsed again.  Hair felt soft and clean.  I like it.  The true test will be after my hair is airdried.  I've learned my hair will tell me quick if it doesn't like something.  Like it seems to hate that Afroveda Coconut Milk and sorry T but Roux Porosity Control. I'm not one to keep trying something either.  I don't have time for setbacks.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2009)

Che--That coconut confidence was seriously calling my name.  I'm not even lying!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Oh I forgot I haven't tried my Hydratherma Naturals Leave In but it's thin too.....
> 
> I just finished a jar of YTC Mud Mask and ain't even ashamed to say I got 6 more!!!!
> 
> Review of Hairveda's Shikakai Bar--I like the smell, cranberry, and it's not too overpowering. I like that you can see some of the herbs in the bar. Not heavily but here and there. Lathers easily. I used it after doing a hot oil treatment with coconut oil. I dampened my hair a little, lathered bar in my hand, then used the lather on my roots. Rinsed out then lathered again and put the lather down the length of my hair. Rinsed again. Hair felt soft and clean. I like it. The true test will be after my hair is airdried. I've learned my hair will tell me quick if it doesn't like something. Like it seems to hate that Afroveda Coconut Milk and *sorry T but Roux Porosity Control.* I'm not one to keep trying something either. I don't have time for setbacks.


 
Yeah, I knew you Didn't Like It.

I read in one of Your Posts that You Prefer ACV to lower your ph Balance and Glad that's working for you.

Don't even mention "setbacks" I would be Heartbroken.  And I don't have any Hair to Spare.  I gotta be on point with this Mizani This Weekend.

So Pray Ya'll.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 31, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Oh I forgot I haven't tried my Hydratherma Naturals Leave In but it's thin too.....
> 
> I just finished a jar of YTC Mud Mask and ain't even ashamed to say I got *6 more*!!!!
> 
> Review of Hairveda's Shikakai Bar--I like the smell, cranberry, and it's not too overpowering. I like that you can see some of the herbs in the bar. Not heavily but here and there. Lathers easily. I used it after doing a hot oil treatment with coconut oil. I dampened my hair a little, lathered bar in my hand, then used the lather on my roots. Rinsed out then lathered again and put the lather down the length of my hair. Rinsed again. Hair felt soft and clean. I like it. The true test will be after my hair is airdried. I've learned my hair will tell me quick if it doesn't like something. Like it seems to hate that Afroveda Coconut Milk and sorry T but Roux Porosity Control. I'm not one to keep trying something either. I don't have time for setbacks.


 
....................


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> ....................


 
I'm so deep on some of my staples I'm not sure my stock up will even qualify as a stock up.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 31, 2009)

@ Shay, you just made me remember that i have a bottle of hydratherma naturals protein balance leave in behind my bed
it feel behind there one day when i was staring at it before bed and i couldnt reach it so i left it there lol.
i like that stuff though. im gonna have to fish that bottle out though because i want to use it. the last time i used it was on relaxed hair. i wonder if its still good.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 1, 2009)

Goodmorning ladies, tonight i will be doing a lite wash with amala cream rinse, and conditioner with the rest of my moist 24/7 conditoner. Then moisturize with a mixture of s-curl and hydratherma naturals growth oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 1, 2009)

Just popping in to see what I missed. I got my Njoi Creations yesterday and she gave me a sample of the ACV poo bar. I had thought about getting this, actually, but I knew I wouldn't use it. Anyone interested?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 1, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Just popping in to see what I missed. I got my Njoi Creations yesterday and she gave me a sample of the ACV poo bar. I had thought about getting this, actually, but I knew I wouldn't use it. Anyone interested?


 
It is a staple for me that I actually only have 1 of but because I already know it works for me I'm willing to let someone else have it .


----------



## chebaby (Sep 1, 2009)

ok it seems like the more i use the coco cream leave in the more i like it. it keeps my hair soft its just so darn thin.

i used the hydratherma leave in last night and today(mixed with the coco cream) and i think i like it. not sure yet. its thin too but not as thin as coco cream and i like that it has protein in it.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 1, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Just popping in to see what I missed. I got my Njoi Creations yesterday and she gave me a sample of the ACV poo bar. I had thought about getting this, actually, but I knew I wouldn't use it. Anyone interested?


 hey brownie, did you get the package yet?


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It is a staple for me that I actually only have 1 of but because I already know it works for me I'm willing to let someone else have it .


 
...No takers so far so let me know.
I also have some Vatika Frosting and Hairveda Almond Glaze to get rid of 



chebaby said:


> hey brownie, did you get the package yet?


 
Yes!!! Thank you!!! It must have come yesterday. I saw it inside the door when I got off work this morning.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 1, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> ...No takers so far so let me know.
> I also have some Vatika Frosting and Hairveda Almond Glaze to get rid of


 
Um yeah...more staples but I roll deep with these two so I can really let these go to someone else too .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> ...No takers so far so let me know.
> I also have some Vatika Frosting and *Hairveda Almond Glaze* *to get rid of *


 
_*1st dibs....exits to read up on this product B4 all the other PJ's*_


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2009)

I forgot to mention yesterday that I used up the remainder of my African shea butter oil with my DC to help soften my hair for detangling. Sorry....


----------



## Americka (Sep 1, 2009)

I just finished a bottle of VO5 Anti-Breakage conditioner. This is a definite staple for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2009)

Americka said:


> I just finished a bottle of VO5 Anti-Breakage conditioner. This is a definite staple for me.


 
Glad you are finding some things that work for you (staples)!  That's Great.


----------



## Americka (Sep 1, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Glad you are finding some things that work for you (staples)!  That's Great.



I really like it for my co-washes. It's only a buck a bottle and it contains Panthenol.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 1, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> ...No takers so far so let me know.
> I also have some Vatika Frosting and Hairveda Almond Glaze to get rid of
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 1, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*1st dibs....exits to read up on this product B4 all the other PJ's*_


 


chebaby said:


> Brownie518 said:
> 
> 
> > ...No takers so far so let me know.
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> chebaby said:
> 
> 
> > Oh see we gonna be e-fighting up in here! J/K. I got like 10 each of the vatika frosting & almond glaze. The acv bar is on my restock list. I will step aside. Brownie I will pm you.
> ...


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be giving away some products too. When i have the time. I will post here first when i do.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 1, 2009)

hahaha Shay you crazy. i know how you are about your products lol so i would never step on your e-toes (says this while i take off my e- earring and kick off my e-flip flops)


i just kid lmao.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 1, 2009)

brownie sent me some shea amla butter last week so i cant wait to get that. i have been using the sample on my hair and it makes it soooo soft.


----------



## Charz (Sep 1, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I will be giving away some products too. When i have the time. I will post here first when i do.




Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 2, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I will be giving away some products too. When i have the time. I will post here first when i do.


 

 I can't wait!!!



 I guess I started some mess in here tonight!!!  You all are too funny!!! 

Seriously,though, giving this stuff up really helps me out. I have really started noticing the difference in the size of my stash. I actually went in and reorganized and pulled out a few more things I need to do something with. I still haven't even tried my new Coco Creme from Shescentit. 

Oh, I used up a bottle of Hydratherm Growth Lotion. I used the last of my small bottle of PM The Conditioner, also. Definite repurchase on both. I have one or two uses left of my liter of L'anza Kukui Nut conditioner, which is a repurchase at some point.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 2, 2009)

Seriously, I don't need anything....I'm waiting to see what LC has!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Seriously, I don't need anything....I'm waiting to see what LC has!!!


 
I have some* hurveda*. I will post when im able to get a box at the post office. I haven't used up anything else yet. I did finish a bottle of moist 24/7 last night. I don't know what will be next. Ive been working late and i don't feel like doing my hair. But im going to force myself to do it. My mom is coming in town today so i might have her put cornrows in my hair to last for a week or 2.


----------



## Charz (Sep 2, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have some* hurveda*. I will post when im able to get a box at the post office. I haven't used up anything else yet. I did finish a bottle of moist 24/7 last night. I don't know what will be next. Ive been working late and i don't feel like doing my hair. But im going to force myself to do it. My mom is coming in town today so i might have her put cornrows in my hair to last for a week or 2.


 
If you have any cocasta oil........I'll take it! I tried some yesterday that  I got in a swap! It was awesome, my hair is so soft.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 2, 2009)

Brownie518;8701
 
Oh said:
			
		

> Well, I was just looking through this box I found and there was a full bottle of Hydratherma Oil!  Not to mention two bottles of Global Goddess oil, a bottle of clear Luminous Glaze, Shescentit Green Tea Avocado oil and the Jojoba Hair Milk. Oh, and a small tube of Terax Crema. I don't know what's going on here.  Where is all this stuff coming from?


----------



## Charz (Sep 2, 2009)

Guys if you had to use products from only 5 brands, which brands would you use?

I wanna narrow it down to 3-5 brands.


----------



## Charz (Sep 2, 2009)

chebaby said:


> brownie sent me some shea amla butter last week so i cant wait to get that. i have been using the sample on my hair and it makes it soooo soft.


 

Did you get your afroveda products yet?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2009)

I cowashed my hair this morning because I will be getting some extension braids tomorrow and I want clean hair for that. I did use up my remaining HE HH Conditioner and the last drop of *Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner* as a leave in.* It's time to replenish this. I love this stuff.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I did use up my remaining HE HH Conditioner and the last drop of *Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner* as a leave in.* It's time to replenish this. I love this stuff.*


 
Don't You feel really Good about Using Up Stuff.  I know I do.  And also giving stuff away.  

It is actually quite Liberating....because You can Always Find someone that can use or wanted something and it just happen to be something you had.  

It is Such a Blessing to be Able to "Give"


----------



## chebaby (Sep 2, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> If you have any cocasta oil........I'll take it! I tried some yesterday that I got in a swap! It was awesome, my hair is so soft.


 i just used some of mine last night and today. that stuff is amazing. my relaxed hair loveda it and now my natural hair cant get enough. i may have to purchase a 16oz bottle because i know i will be using mine as a pre poo, mixed in deep conditioners and as a sealant. last night i didnt even moisturize, just through some on my hair and omg it was like cotton.


----------



## Charz (Sep 2, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have some* hurveda*. I will post when im able to get a box at the post office. I haven't used up anything else yet. I did finish a bottle of moist 24/7 last night. I don't know what will be next. Ive been working late and i don't feel like doing my hair. But im going to force myself to do it. My mom is coming in town today so i might have her put cornrows in my hair to last for a week or 2.


 
Or some Methi Sativa Tea


----------



## chebaby (Sep 2, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Did you get your afroveda products yet?


 nope not yet. she sent me an email on monday @ 3am saying it was shipped out so i exspected to get it today. maybe tomorrow. did you get yours?


if i had to use five products they would be:
oyin honey hemp conditioner
oyin juices and berries
hairveda cocasta oil
kbb hair milk
shea butter


of course i would be going crazy though because i need my coconut oil and at least one good moisturizer that is not shea butter lol.


oh i see i didnt answer the questions right.
ok if i could only have five brands they would be:
oyin
kbb
afroveda
shescentit
hairveda


----------



## Charz (Sep 2, 2009)

chebaby said:


> nope not yet. she sent me an email on monday @ 3am saying it was shipped out so i exspected to get it today. maybe tomorrow. did you get yours?
> 
> 
> if i had to use five products they would be:
> ...


 
Girl, I meant brands, like KBB or HV....its allot easier!

ETA: And no I didn't get mine .


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't You feel really Good about Using Up Stuff. I know I do. And also giving stuff away.
> 
> It is actually quite Liberating....because You can Always Find someone that can use or wanted something and it just happen to be something you had.
> 
> It is Such a Blessing to be Able to "Give"


I totally agree.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 2, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> If you have any cocasta oil........I'll take it! I tried some yesterday that I got in a swap! It was awesome, my hair is so soft.


 


Charzboss said:


> Or some Methi Sativa Tea


 
Sorry charz i don't have those.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 2, 2009)

A couple of updates:
I used my baby daddy last night--Moist 24/7--and almost lost my mind. I really need to stop cheating on him.

I finally got an e-mail from Claudie.  I think I will go with it because I feel I really need a protein dc and I want that edges balm.  Shoot and I had just made up my "growth oil".  I will tell ya'll what's in it but not measurements bc it maybe the new ish  and I need to guard my actual recipe.  I put JBCO, Gro Aut oil, Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir, and Mahabhrinraj oil (sp?) in it.  

Final verdict on Hairveda's Shikakai bar--My hair airdried soft so it's a keeper.

5 product lines (ETA a 6th line):
Hairveda
Afroveda
Qhemet Biologics
Carol's Daughter
Njoi Creations
Oyin Handmade

I use more than 1 product from each of these lines.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 2, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> If you have any *cocasta oil*........I'll take it! I tried some yesterday that  I got in a swap! It was awesome, my hair is so soft.



Hey, Char. I've got some...


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 2, 2009)

Finished a jar of CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie. I have 1 back up.  It will go on the restock list.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 2, 2009)

i cant wait to get home tonight so i can saturate and massage my scalp with my cocasta oil. i remember when i was relaxed it seemed to make my hair thicker so i will use it and see if it thickens my hair. castor oil is in this oil too so maybe....

and i cant wait for this weekend so i can purchase some giovanni direct leave in. i want to see how good it is and if i like it then that is two all natural leave ins that i can buy locally and dont have to go online fore.

i think the only thing i will be using up this week is my hairveda whipped gelly. and then i can finally move on to using my afroveda pur whipped gelly.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 3, 2009)

Good morning ladies, i haven't used up anything else. I probably won't for a while. I hope everyone is doing ok. Keep up the good work. Ill try to check in with you guys everyday. Work is kind of crazy for me right now so you ladies help encourage each other and hold down the fort. Ill be able to post more this weekend.


----------



## Charz (Sep 3, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, Char. I've got some...


 

Girl.....if you ever wanna get rid of it, I will take it off your hands


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 3, 2009)

I forgot to mention I used up the rest of that trifling Afroveda's Cocnut Moisture Milk condish.  I won't repurchase.


----------



## Charz (Sep 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I forgot to mention I used up the rest of that trifling Afroveda's Cocnut Moisture Milk condish. I won't repurchase.


 

Do any of her conditioners have slip?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 3, 2009)

i got my afroveda in the mail. im going to use the hemp seed lock twist and roll butter tonight to twist my hair. im going to do a protein treatment too because my hair is to feel too soft.

i recieved my shea amla butter from brownie(thanx girl) but the ingredients are different than the one i have. i think mala made a buch of changes to her products a while ago.

and i cant wait until her store re9opens because i really want the cocolatte and the ashlii aamal and the miss bhree cream.


----------



## Charz (Sep 3, 2009)

My package came today from Afroveda too! But I'm at work till 5:30, and then I have LSAT prep class 6-10pm. 

My FH was like "You want me to bring your products when I pick you up huh?"

Sigh, if he had time I would have had him open up all the products and tell me how they smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Sigh, if he had time I would have had him open up all the products and tell me how they smell


 
Girl, Leave that Poor Man Alone!


----------



## Charz (Sep 3, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Leave that Poor Man Alone!


 

Girl, if I look the other way, he be putting MY products in HIS hair. It's the least he can do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2009)

POOR Brownie:

I Bet She Wish She Woulda' Kept Her Mouth Shut in a Thread FULL Of Product Junkies

Gimme Gimme Gimme Gimme Gimme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Girl, if I look the other way, *he be putting MY products in HIS hair*. It's the least he can do.


 
Chile' That's What I was thinking  Now You Got to Deprogram Him!


----------



## Charz (Sep 3, 2009)

Today is the day of reckoning. Will Afroveda products be my staple product line?

Stay tuned and see


----------



## chebaby (Sep 3, 2009)

Charz i do the same thing to my mom when im at work and she gets my products. she used to do it now she just hangs up on me lmao.

i hope the hemp butter works, it smells just like hemp seed butter. its not a bad smell but it doesnt smell good lol. i like the way it feels between my fingers though.

she needs to hurry up and re0open, im twitching over here lol.

i did an overnight treatment with the cocoasta oil and then woke up today and added vatika frosting before i rinsed it out. that may be why my hair feels too soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *Today is the day of reckoning. Will Afroveda products be my staple product line?*
> 
> *Stay tuned and see*


 
What about Qhemet???  Why does it have to be today?


 _*awaiting your decision*_


----------



## Charz (Sep 3, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What about Qhemet???  Why does it have to be today?
> 
> 
> _*awaiting your decision*_



Girl I will buy OHHB and AOHC forever.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 3, 2009)

Charz did you stop your blog? i noticed its no longer in your siggy.

and does anyone know when afroveda reformulated her products?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 3, 2009)

chebaby said:


> Charz did you stop your blog? i noticed its no longer in your siggy.
> 
> and *does anyone know when afroveda reformulated her products?[/*quote]
> 
> I don't know the exact time but its been a minute. I was going to get a shea amla cream, a while back and i saw the change. That's the reason why i haven't purchased any more products from her. I know i liked the old stuff.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 3, 2009)

Ladies, keep and eye on the expiration date on your products. My htn growth oil is bad. I have been using it for a few days and i just took my scarf off to moisturize my hair and i have huge flakes of dandruff. I don't ever get dandruff, this is the only thing new i have introduced into my reggie. I just used some on my scalp last night. I mixed some with a whole bottle of s-curl and now i have to toss the whole thing. I just washed my hair so im going to do a water rinse and comb through to get this mess out of my hair. Be careful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2009)

I Used up the Last of my Jamaican Black Castor Oil. And  My New Bottle(s) Came in the Mail today tho'.  That was really fast!  

So, I'm good for awhile.

**i know.  it stanks. but it's cool**


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *Ladies, keep and eye on the expiration date on your products.* I just washed my hair so im going to do a water rinse and comb through to get this mess out of my hair. Be careful.


 
That is an Excellent Point!  Thanks La!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2009)

I got my extension braids installed today so I guess I won't be using things up too quickly for a while except perhaps my cheapie conditioners for co-washes....maybe.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I got my extension braids installed today so I guess I won't be using things up too quickly for a while except perhaps my cheapie conditioners for co-washes....maybe.


 
Don't forget your braid spray miss aggie, i know that you use that with your braids. It may take awhile to use things up, but your using them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2009)

I Have to Report My Stash is alot more "Managable" and I owe that to this Thread.  Even though I use stuff up rather slowly, just checking into this thread has rid me of that Overwhelming Urge to Buy.

I no longer feel that sense of "Doom & Gloom" when I look at my stash or think about my stash.  I have downsized and moved alot of Product this month.  It's still big, mind you, But it's Contained.  And that's such a Good Feeling.  


And it feels good to Replace My Products/Staples as I use them up.  And it feels even better to have alot more "Control" over My Spending.

By Year's End, I hope to be even better.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 3, 2009)

man i really want to order from darcy's botanicals but i dont see the thing on the site that tells you its secure and im using someone elses card. dang nabbit.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Don't forget your braid spray miss aggie, i know that you use that with your braids. It may take awhile to use things up, but your using them.


 
You're right LC. Iforgot about the braid spray. I already used some of it on my braid hair this afternoon.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 3, 2009)

chebaby said:


> man i really want to order from darcy's botanicals but i dont see the thing on the site that tells you its secure and im using someone elses card. dang nabbit.


 
Does she have paypal? I know alot of people buy from her and i haven't seen anything. But always use your best judgement and go with your gut. If you don't feel comfortable don't do it.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 3, 2009)

The ladies on the board are killing me with the silk elements moisture treatment. I might have to get this when my ytc mask is gone.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm almost finished with my liter of Thermasmooth conditioner. I think I have about 2 uses left so that should be gone next week. My backup just came in the mail on Tuesday, though, so I'm set. 
Aggie reminded me that I have a bottle of Elucence MB conditioner that needs using. I put that out so I can use it to cowash or as a quick rinse. I finished a bottle of Jasmine's Moisture Renewal leave in the other day, also. I gave my nieces the ones I had in the stash. They love the scents!  I'll repurchase that eventually but I don't need it right now. See, before, I would just buy more even though I didn't need it. I have other comparable leave ins to use. I'm slowly but surely coming around to a new mindset when it comes to purchasing. Finally.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 3, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I'm almost finished with my liter of Thermasmooth conditioner. I think I have about 2 uses left so that should be gone next week. My backup just came in the mail on Tuesday, though, so I'm set.
> Aggie reminded me that I have a bottle of Elucence MB conditioner that needs using. I put that out so I can use it to cowash or as a quick rinse. I finished a bottle of Jasmine's Moisture Renewal leave in the other day, also. I gave my nieces the ones I had in the stash. They love the scents!  I'll repurchase that eventually but I don't need it right now. See, before, I would just buy more even though I didn't need it. I have other comparable leave ins to use. I'm slowly but surely coming around to a new mindset when it comes to purchasing. Finally.


 
Good job miss brownie, keep it up.


----------



## Charz (Sep 4, 2009)

chebaby said:


> Charz did you stop your blog? i noticed its no longer in your siggy.
> 
> and does anyone know when afroveda reformulated her products?


 
I still have the blog, I will do updates after I take my Law School Admission test on the 26th. 

Its the day after my birthday so it sucks. 

Luckily my mommy is paying for me to go to the spa on my birthday for 5 hours! So I will be chill for the test, cuz I wanna get into Georgetown!


----------



## Charz (Sep 4, 2009)

chebaby said:


> man i really want to order from darcy's botanicals but i dont see the thing on the site that tells you its secure and im using someone elses card. dang nabbit.


 
I don't know about Darcy's, seems like I could make most of her products myself, nothing unique for me.

For me to buy a product it must be unique. Otherwise I WILL find a comparable product and deviate which will be a waste of my money.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 4, 2009)

Checking in. I've been quiet but I'm hanging in there. I had a relapse last week when someone  got me on to the HS Pumpkin condish . Although I didn't pay full price for it, I still didn't need it...so that is why I felt guilty about getting it. I'm returning it to the store tomorrow.

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## chebaby (Sep 4, 2009)

i think im going to throw some products away. like my aveda DR shampoo and conditioner. i've had them for about two years and i think its old because i pre pood with the conditioner since i needed protein bad and my hair did not feel strong at all. this is the same product that made my relaxed hair so strong it was brittle. also i have a bunch of foam wraps that i dont plan on using. gotta get rid of that trash.


i havent used anything up but i did some flat twists with afroveda hemp butter and pur whipped gelly. i like the hemp butter for twists but its so thick thats all you can use it for. even though its thick, it feels so silky between my fingers. i love that. my twists are so shiny and i was planning on keeping them in for a week but i just found out its not allowed at my job so i will do the twist out tomorrow and just wear individual twists to work(individuals are allowed).
i also used her shampoo bar that she sent me free and i like it. its really no different than any other shampoo bar, it even smells like most of the others lol but it is good.


----------



## Charz (Sep 4, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i love that. my twists are so shiny and i was planning on keeping them in for a week but i just found out its not allowed at my job so i will do the twist out tomorrow and just wear individual twists to work(individuals are allowed).
> .



No twists? Girl don't you work in DC? That's bananas.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 4, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Checking in. I've been quiet but I'm hanging in there. I had a relapse last week when someone  got me on to the HS Pumpkin condish . Although I didn't pay full price for it, I still didn't need it...so that is why I felt guilty about getting it. I'm returning it to the store tomorrow.
> 
> *hangs head in shame*


 
Girl why do you feel guilty, This is not a no buy, if you got it you might as well keep it and use it. It might be a hg.

@Charz- Is that you in your siggy? You are a doll, i bet the guys be whistlin like hey mamaand you be like.lol


----------



## chebaby (Sep 4, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> No twists? Girl don't you work in DC? That's bananas.


 i work in VA lol. we can wear individuals but nothing flat to the head.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 4, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i work in VA lol. we can wear individuals but nothing flat to the head.


 
Wow, at my job you can wear your hair however you want, and you can wear scarves and stuff too. I work in agriculture.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 4, 2009)

see we wear uniforms so we cant wear scarfs and such. i wish we could because i love beautiful multi colored scarfs and head wraps.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 4, 2009)

chebaby said:


> see we wear uniforms so we cant wear scarfs and such. i wish we could because *i love beautiful multi colored scarfs and head wraps.*




Ok i see now, At the bolded me too, i know some people think wearing scarves in public is ghetto, but you have to know how and what to wear it with. Ive seen women look stunning with their scarves on.


----------



## Charz (Sep 4, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Girl why do you feel guilty, This is not a no buy, if you got it you might as well keep it and use it. It might be a hg.
> 
> @Charz- Is that you in your siggy? You are a doll, i bet the guys be whistlin like hey mamaand you be like.lol



Lol thanks, and then David be like


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 4, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Lol thanks, and then David be like


 
Bless his heart, he will be alright.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 4, 2009)

Im going to be prepooing tonight with sitrinillah and some oils and avocado butter. Im also going to make a mix with my butter. I love it by itself but i just wanted to try something different.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 4, 2009)

T where you at? Its dark outside and the street lights are on, its time come home lady.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 4, 2009)

does anyone on here use miss jessies? i know they get a bad rep on here but i have a jar of the baby buttercreme and i remember loving it when i   first went natural. i havent used it in a while and i dont know if i want to use it or swap it because now im into natural butters and mixtures.


also whats the best natural protein treatment? my hair has been craving protein and the GPB is too light and the joico and bed head aint working like they did on my relaxed hair. im thinking of trying giovanni protein treatment. i may try adding eggs into a conditioner or something but i cant get down with mayo because the smell is horrible.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 4, 2009)

chebaby said:


> does anyone on here use miss jessies? i know they get a bad rep on here but i have a jar of the baby buttercreme and i remember loving it when i first went natural. i havent used it in a while and i dont know if i want to use it or swap it because now im into natural butters and mixtures.
> 
> 
> also whats the best natural protein treatment? my hair has been craving protein and the GPB is too light and the joico and bed head aint working like they did on my relaxed hair. im thinking of trying giovanni protein treatment. i may try adding *eggs* into a conditioner or something but i cant get down with mayo because the smell is horrible.


 
When i need some protein i just use mayo from the fridge, which is very seldom. It works fine for me. be careful if you decide to use the eggs.The water has to be just right or it will cook the egg in your hair. I know i tried it once and i was picking egg bits out the colochas. It was not cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2009)

Ya'll It's My Hair Night. I typically do my hair on Fridays. Not only is it my Hair Night.....it's my 3rd attempt at Self-Relaxing at 16 weeks Post.erplexed  So, I am doing my Prep Work.  I will keep Ya'll Posted. I just wish my skills were better.  Oh Well....I guess it'll come. uh?

Ya'll know I ain't "broadcasting" that and posting pictures eerrwhere and carrying on until I "get something" to actually show. 

I know it will be at least a year or more before I even feel "comfortable" enough to show up and show out... 

But I will let my Family in this thread know how it went.:crossfingers: 

TTYL....Love Ya'll.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 4, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll It's My Hair Night. I typically do my hair on Fridays. Not only is it my Hair Night.....it's my 3rd attempt at Self-Relaxing at 16 weeks Post.erplexed So, I am doing my Prep Work. I will keep Ya'll Posted. I just wish my skills were better. Oh Well....I guess it'll come. uh?
> 
> Ya'll know I ain't "broadcasting" that and posting pictures eerrwhere and carrying on until I "get something" to actually show.
> 
> ...


 
Take your time im sure it will come out just fine. Love you to girl.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Do any of her conditioners have slip?


 
So far the Coconut Moisture Milk is the only one I've tried since the Ashlii.  I'm not even sure what else I have from there.  I think maybe the Holy Basil.  

Okay ladies I am trying to narrow down my oil collection.  I'm know many of you know the benefits of these oils. Please help me.  TIA!

I have:
shikakai oil
amla oil
hibiscus oil
grapeseed oil
sweet almond oil
jasmine oil
jojoba oil
rosemary oil
gro aut oil
mahabhrinraj oil
jbco
coconut oil


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> So far the Coconut Moisture Milk is the only one I've tried since the Ashlii. I'm not even sure what else I have from there. I think maybe the Holy Basil.
> 
> Okay ladies I am trying to narrow down my oil collection. I'm know many of you know the benefits of these oils. Please help me. TIA!
> 
> ...


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I was going to send an amber alert out for you.


 
You are so crazy.  I went to happy hour with my coworkers last night and today being the last day before staycation I was at work late .


----------



## iNicola (Sep 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll It's My Hair Night. I typically do my hair on Fridays. Not only is it my Hair Night.....it's my 3rd attempt at Self-Relaxing at 16 weeks Post.erplexed  So, I am doing my Prep Work.  I will keep Ya'll Posted. I just wish my skills were better.  Oh Well....I guess it'll come. uh?
> 
> Ya'll know I ain't "broadcasting" that and posting pictures eerrwhere and carrying on until I "get something" to actually show.
> 
> ...


Ohh, i didn't know you were going it tonight. I'm sure it will come out good.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> You are so crazy. I went to happy hour with my coworkers last night and today being the last day before staycation I was at work late .


 
Get that money girl. When im at work late the guys always go come on colocha get that money, get it in and im like( i want to go home). I hope you have a good staycation get you some rest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies:

You all are So Positive & Supportive.  Which means so much to each of us on this Journey.  When we support each other, it makes everything easier.

Well I Relaxed!  3rd time Ever!  Ya'll know I had switched from Linange Shea Butter Lye to Mizani Butter Blends (it wasn't that Linange was a bad product or anything, I just switched) PJ in me or as Soulie coined it:  Product A-D-D!

Anyway, I started basing my scalp on Wednesday, so ya'll know I was Greasy as a Chittlin' by last night.erplexed

I didn't use the whole Mizani Butter Blends System and talked to Aggie and others that only use the Relaxer and said they had good results.  Plus yesterday morning soulie pm'd me the process that she found on-line so I sent it to my work e-mail and printed it, so I would have it.  I improvised what I had, to what they recommended from their "System". 

iNicola, you might want to read through soulie's thread about tweaking MBB.

*I based *with the Summit Sensitive Scalp
*I applied *the Butter Blends Lye Regular to my 16 week NG
*I rinsed out* for eva' and then applied Sebastian Penetraittt as my Mid-Protein Step.  I couldn't decide between, Redken Deep Fuel, Joico K-Pak or Tigi Dumb Blonde, but went with the Sebastian.
*I rinsed a long time *and then Shampoo'd with Isoplus with Color Guard.  I let the shampoo sit for about 5 minutes twice and then the last 'Poo was a regular Shampoo with the Isoplus
I didn't have any pink suds, so I hope I am good.  I always worry about Poor Neutralization (especially after my Salon mishap)
_I then Steamed for about an Hour_ with Alter Ego Garlic Hot Oil Treatment (couldn't decide between that or Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat--which I coulda' used up), but chose the AE
*Porosity Control *after Steam Treatment
*Applied Fermodyl 619 *and used BBD Stretch Leave-In to my Wrap *BBD has to be used with heat* i.e. dryer or blow dryer
Dried under the dryer.
Brushed and lightly applied Black & Bossie Scalp Oil Treatment 
Tied with Silk Scarf and went to Bed.

Right Now my hair is still wrapped.  But it looks "good" and it is relaxed.  I didn't have any real issues. Just wish my skills were better.  I will keep my eye on it carefully this week.  My Next wash day, I may use the Neutralizing Poo again just as a precautionary measure, not sure yet.

Next Wash I will do my protein.  Probably Redken Deep Fuel, Tigi Dumb Blonde, AG Fast Food Reconstruct or Giovanni Nutra-Fix to put some protein back in. And Maybe Steam 30 minutes w/AO GPB and something moisturizing.

I am pleased with the results.  And my hair is thriving and getting better each day.  Especially with everything I've learned here.  I owe so much to you all. 

But it's too soon for me to post anything.  I am still in ICU.  But I'm having fun.  So, Bear with Me & Stay Tuned.

Thanks Ladies for all your support and for listening.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies:
> 
> You all are So Positive & Supportive. Which means so much to each of us on this Journey. When we support each other, it makes everything easier.
> 
> ...


 
Im glad everything turned out ok for you. And we are here whenever you need us.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> But it's too soon for me to post anything.  I am still in ICU.  But I'm having fun.  So, Bear with Me & Stay Tuned.


  We understand.

Thanks so much for the feedback and I'm glad that your happy with the outcome. I can't wait to relax especially with all the tips I've gotten on here. I will now be basing days before up to the day instead of basing right before the relaxer, protecting the previously processed hair, protein treatment and letting the neutralizer sit on my hair fro awhile as oppose to washing it multiple times. I find that the Isoplus neutralizer is stripping so I will go with the Mizani neutralizer. What did you used to protect the previously relaxed hair?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

Ladies pray for me as i go into the battlefield. Im taking a field trip to sally's today to see what they have at thier sidewalk sale. Im going to look and i hope i don't end up with a bunch of stuff. This is too good for me to pass up. I have to go to hobby lobby also to get jars for my mixes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ladies pray for me as i go into the battlefield. Im taking a field trip to sally's today to see what they have at thier sidewalk sale. Im going to look and i hope i don't end up with a bunch of stuff. This is too good for me to pass up. I have to go to hobby lobby also to get jars for my mixes.


 
_Lawd in Your Name....Watch over this poor recovering Junkie as she goes into the Lion's Den of Product Iniquity.  *Keep Your Hand on Her Wallet.*  Keep Her Eyes from Wondering.  Looking Upon Unnecessary Products that will drive her back to the Wilderness._

Amen.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh and one more thing, if you ladies find out if there are any sales on monday please let us know. If you don't want to post it you can pm us. And make sure you order your things before you tell us. I may not buy anything but i will post sales in here if i see anything, off to check my email.


----------



## Charz (Sep 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Oh and one more thing, if you ladies find out if there are any sales on monday please let us know. If you don't want to post it you can pm us. And make sure you order your things before you tell us. I may not buy anything but i will post sales in here if i see anything, off to check my email.




I always let yall know....after I place my order lol.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> _Lawd in Your Name....Watch over this poor recovering Junkie as she goes into the Lion's Den of Product Iniquity. *Keep Your Hand on Her Wallet.* Keep Her Eyes from Wondering. Looking Upon Unnecessary Products that will drive her back to the Wilderness._
> 
> Amen.


 
Amen sista amenThe problem is sally's has more than hair products, maybe i shouldn't go. This will be a test for me to see if im ready. But dang 50% off already marked down things is a steal. *sighs*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

iNicola said:


> We understand.
> 
> Thanks so much for the feedback and I'm glad that your happy with the outcome. I can't wait to relax especially with all the tips I've gotten on here. I will now be basing days before up to the day instead of basing right before the relaxer, protecting the previously processed hair, protein treatment and letting the neutralizer sit on my hair fro awhile as oppose to washing it multiple times. I find that the Isoplus neutralizer is stripping so I will go with the Mizani neutralizer. What did you used to protect the previously relaxed hair?


 
I put some SAA on the Previously Relaxed Hair.  

IK Ladies are using a variety of items such as; SAA, PC, oils and some actual conditioners.

IK You are leaning towards getting the Entire System.  So, You'll have to keep me posted on your results.


----------



## Charz (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha I'm about to post my Shescentit review and....


*Shescentit Sale!!!!*
To all my lovely customers, take 20% off your order of $20 or more. Sale expires on Wednesday 9th. Coupon code is beautifulhair. Enjoy your labor day weekend!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

​

Dear Member,

Aziza Beauty Supply is in the process of restructuring our site and deciding on which products to continue carrying. We apologize for any particular item being out of stock for a period of time. We are having an inventory blowout to make room for new products. Brands that we will no longer carry are:

Jessicurl
Bindi
Barc
Amazonutry
Essentials for Him
Alaffia
Yube​Save up 25% off of selected products. Offer ends 09/09/2009. **Use Code INV09 at checkout for the discount to apply.*

www.azizabeautysupply.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *This will be a test for me to see if im ready.* But dang 50% off already marked down things is a steal. *sighs*.


 
One Day this week, I was thinking, I should run by the BSS on my lunch hour and just wander/browse around......then I thought:  What could I possibly need/use?  

So, I ended up not going.  Because I know if I would have gone, I would have justified it by saying:  "I gotta buy something, because I wasted gas driving out here"

_And I'm not saying you shouldn't go_...but I was thinking about you saying it was a _"Test"_ That's how I felt about that. Can I stop myself from that Urge?  Ya'll PJ-ism is a very "real sickness" 

Chile, There was a time I would have "mindlessly" hopped in my car at lunch, ran up there, and snatched up a whole bunch of crazy stuff I read on different Threads, that would still either be in my car or in the garage, still in the bag, on the shelf which I'd end up sending off to another PJ.erplexed

My.....How I have Grown!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

​Komaza's Labor Day Weekend Sale!​ 
Komaza Care would like to offer you 10% off your purchase made this  4rd,  5th, 6th and 7th.

Please be sure to enter the word *SAVE *as the coupon code during checkout to take advantage of your 10% discount.

_Thank you all for your continuing support and suggestions to keep us growing and becoming better at what we do! Thank You!_



See who is in the Spotlight this month!

Please visit www.komazacare.comfor submission rules. 
Thank you!​​​


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

Shop our Labor Day Sale September 4-7 and receive 15%* off storewide. Use coupon code *LABOR*. One coupon per order.
Shop Now.
*Excludes all collections, Wen and Kinky-Curly products. Sale ends September 7, 2009.




[FONT=verdana,arial]*Tell your friends about NaturallyCurly!*[/FONT]


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay Ya'll: What's the Best Smells on the SheScentIt Seyani Butters? I've never bought those.erplexed

I've only purchased her Conditioners & Masks......

Calling all PJ's! 

Lemme Know before Word of this Sale gets out Mass Thread. 

And if I even really need those? I'm thinking of a few products for Fall. Just a small few tho' And......will I like them better than ordering Butters from Texas Supply


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I always let yall know....after I place my order lol.


 
I thought it was just me.

LC--You're not playing with these sales, huh? If I remember correctly you & Char were infamous for starting sale threads .


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I thought it was just me.
> 
> LC--You're not playing with these sales, huh? If I remember correctly you & Char were infamous for starting sale threads .


 
 shole am. Yall get it here in this thread first, remember when i started the challenge. Sales and discounts don't count. And yall got me and charz here. We will hook yall up like a pusha.lol. Naw but for real we have become a close group. And i wanted to share these sales with you all before it got out to the public.. I take care of my own first.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll: What's the Best Smells on the SheScentIt Seyani Butters? I've never bought those.erplexed
> 
> I've only purchased her Conditioners & Masks......
> 
> ...


 
One day you just need to try that avocado butter from there, they have really small sizes. I think you will love it for your hair.


----------



## redecouvert (Sep 5, 2009)

I failed miserably this challenge...oh well..


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> One day you just need to try that avocado butter from there, they have really small sizes. I think you will love it for your hair.


 
I'm not allowed to go on the Texas Beauty Supply site.  I would lose my mind with all those butters .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

redecouverte said:


> I failed miserably this challenge...oh well..


 
Girl, Just Stay In the Challenge....But it will only work if you check in regularly.

Okay Chile, What have you been Up to? 

What did you Do?


----------



## Charz (Sep 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll: What's the Best Smells on the SheScentIt Seyani Butters? I've never bought those.erplexed
> 
> I've only purchased her Conditioners & Masks......
> 
> ...



Pink Lemonade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm not allowed to go on the Texas Beauty
> Supply site. I would lose my mind with all those butters .


 
Ya'll Ain't Told Me Nothing About the Seyani Butters Like I asked! !  !

Ya'll are all ADD !


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

redecouverte said:


> I failed miserably this challenge...oh well..


 
Honey you need to stop by more often, there is no fail in here. We all fall down sometimes. Just check in to see what's going on. You are always welcome here.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 5, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Haha I'm about to post my Shescentit review and....
> 
> 
> *Shescentit Sale!!!!*
> To all my lovely customers, take 20% off your order of $20 or more. Sale expires on Wednesday 9th. Coupon code is beautifulhair. Enjoy your labor day weekend!


Thank you.


I would like to get something for my DD. Which should I get for a 4a/b natural hair? Gillian 'Tearless' Hair Butter or Seyani Hair Butter?

Thanks.


----------



## Charz (Sep 5, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I would like to get something for my DD. Which should I get for a 4a/b natural hair? Gillian 'Tearless' Hair Butter or Seyani Hair Butter?
> ...




I love the Pink Lemonade Scent.

If you want protein then the Seyani.

If not the Gillian. Its the main difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I would like to get something for my DD. Which should I get for a 4a/b natural hair? Gillian 'Tearless' Hair Butter or Seyani Hair Butter?
> ...


 
IK Tiffers use to buy Gillian Tearless alot for her DD's


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

I see All the PJ's are Awake Now and SheScentIt is getting ready to be on Overdrive!  

They are All Over that Discount.

I'm glad I was able to tip in & out with a few butters.  Thanks Charz for the tip on the Scent(s).  

I don't know if I'll go back in or not?  I wanted another Banana Brulee, but I probably have a good 100 Conditioners (and No Hair). 

So, I guess I can wait on that.  Wonder where Hairveda's Sale is?

_*maybe black friday*_


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *hibiscus oil*
> *grapeseed oil*
> *sweet almond oil*
> *jojoba oil*
> ...


 
Thanx! Just what I feared Imma have to keep all of these .  I didn't even post the oils that I knew I was keeping regardless. I guess I can compromise and only get vatika frosting vs vatika frosting and coconut oil.



redecouverte said:


> I failed miserably this challenge...oh well..


I'm calling you out.  She is a pusha from way back .  I'm using Karress Krafters and Njoi Creations because of her. I'm also trying Darcy's Botanicals because of her.  I never heard of any of these vendors until her .  I am happy that I have found some great natural products that are staples. She puts links to the vendors in her what did I buy this week posts.  You know that ain't even right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wonder where Hairveda's Sale is?


 
Shay:  Get Your Girl to Hook Us Up?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay: Get Your Girl to Hook Us Up?


 
I so wish I had it like that!!!!!!! She did thank me for being a loyal customer on her forum.  I really appreciated that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I so wish I had it like that!!!!!!! She did thank me for being a loyal customer on her forum. I really appreciated that.


 
Tell her the PJ's over here are itching, scratching, shaking and all wide-eyed wanting 20% off.

And you are the 10 lb Pail-er!  So, You got some pretty good leverage.


that's the only missing piece for me.  I got my: Sams JBCO, my SheScentIt and waiting for Hairveda.  Then my Sales would be complete.

However, I would like some of that Anita Grant.  

*Charz*, next time there is a Bulk Purchase, of Anita Grant please keep me posted.  I loved that.  (I had to put it away for a rainy day)  It's in my Rainy Day Stash.  With my Qhemet.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

Im back from sally's alive and well, they did not have anything good on sale. But i got a jar of silk elements moisturizing treatment, that was on sale for $7.99(it must be expensive because to me $7.99 is alot) and i got an economy sized bag of baggys that will last me a while and a bottle of hawaiian silky 14and 1. So i don't think i did too bad. I was there for a while and i only left with 3 things.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im back from sally's alive and well, they did not have anything good on sale. But i got a jar of silk elements moisturizing treatment, that was on sale for $7.99(it must be expensive because to me $7.99 is alot) and i got an economy sized bag of baggys that will last me a while and a bottle of hawaiian silky 14and 1. So i don't think i did too bad. I was there for a while and i only left with 3 things.


 
Yeah I really only buy accessories and supplies vs products when I go there.  I'm not sure this one is calling my name even though I have a gift card.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yeah I really only buy accessories and supplies vs products when I go there. I'm not sure this one is calling my name even though I have a gift card.


 
It might be different where you live, but they had some foot stuff and gvp products, All of thier silk elements stuff is on sale. Some make up and other things. It won't hurt to go look. There may be something there you might like. I live in a small town and the sales lady said that the bigger areas always have more stuff. Im like then why don't you do what they do. She said they don't want to keep too much inventory because they don't have alot of buisness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im back from sally's alive and well, they did not have anything good on sale. But i got a jar of silk elements moisturizing treatment, that was on sale for $7.99(it must be expensive because to me $7.99 is alot) and i got an economy sized bag of baggys that will last me a while and a bottle of hawaiian silky 14and 1. So i don't think i did too bad. I was there for a while and i only left with 3 things.


 
Yeah, You did really Good.  I need those more of those Plastic Caps and 

I coulda got my S-Curl too.erplexed  I drove right past Sally on my way to the bank this a.m. and KIM. 

I have the SE MegaSilk Moisturizing Conditioner (in the Bottle) and I like to use it to Co-Wash with Before I do my Henna/Indigo.  It is super Moisturizing and was one of the first purchases I made prior to LHCF.  When I run out, I will probably re-purchase this, just to have on hand.

I have seen the 2 in the Jars.  The Olive & the other one, I think it's Cholestrol or something.....but I have never purchased either of those.  Which one did you get?

I also have the Heat Shield (although I'm not using direct heat and won't be for awhile). So, If anybody wants the SE Heat Shield pm me and I will send it to you.  I've never opened it.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, You did really Good. I need those more of those Plastic Caps and
> 
> I coulda got my S-Curl too.erplexed I drove right past Sally on my way to the bank this a.m. and KIM.
> 
> ...


 
I got this one






I have tried the cholesterol and it was ok, nothing to jump for, this is the moisturizing treatment. There is a thread about this and someone posted the ingredients. My sally's does not carry s-curl, the have huge bottles of wave nouveau and carefree curl and hawaiian silky but not s-curl.
erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I got this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I saw that on the Silk Elements Thread you posted in.  I don't think mine has the S-Curl either.  

I don't go in Sally often anymore.  I have another Local BSS that I hit up (off the beaten path).  And they Have errrthang.  That's where I found the _elusive Black & Bossie_ From.  

It's one of those little places back up in the cut.  (That have the Mizani and other stuff Locked Up in the Case behind the Counter...they also had WGHO Locked Up too)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

Ya'll Ain't Found No More Sales Out There Yet?

This Weekend will Be It For Me!


----------



## Charz (Sep 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Ain't Found No More Sales Out There Yet?
> 
> This Weekend will Be It For Me!



I'll def tell you about the anita grant next bulk order!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Ain't Found No More Sales Out There Yet?
> 
> This Weekend will Be It For Me!


 
I haven't gotten anymore emails today. There might be more on monday. I know jasmines still has the 20% off hairluv code. I haven't shopped there in a minute, i still have way to much stuff i have to use from her before i buy more. Which will probably be next year, sometime. I know she has a ton of stuff now in the $5.00 bin.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 5, 2009)

What type of shipping did ya'll choose from Shescentit? Will I be given a tracking number? I need to know where my package is at all time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

iNicola said:


> What type of shipping did ya'll choose from Shescentit? Will I be given a tracking number? *I need to know where my package is at all time.*


 
I've always Choose Regular (Standard) Shipping.  Her Stuff gets Shipped Super Fast.  She Delivers Outstanding Customer Service.

_(at the bolded)_


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

iNicola said:


> What type of shipping did ya'll choose from Shescentit? Will I be given a tracking number? I need to know where my package is at all time.


 
Good luck inicola usps tracking is the pits sometimes they don't update until the package gets to your city.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2009)

iNicola said:


> What type of shipping did ya'll choose from Shescentit? Will I be given a tracking number? I need to know where my package is at all time.


 
You will get a tracking number. I track all of my packages from door to door .  I have USPS and UPS saved in my favorites.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

La:  Girl, I went out to Jasmines and backed my cart out. 

I want Hairveda!

I did order the _samples_ of the Qhemet, Burdock Root, Amla Heavy Cream and Olive Oil & Honey Hydrating Hair Balm. _*totally blaming Charzboss for this indescretion*_ But I know I will probably want the Full Sizes.

My Spree of Danger Ends Labor Day Monday at Midnight.  Although it Should end Sunday at Midnight.  Or Better Yet:  Tonight at Midnight.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> La: Girl, I went out to Jasmines and backed my cart out.
> 
> I want Hairveda!
> 
> ...


 
Or better yet right nowlol. Enjoy yourself lady. All these sales you have to get something.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks ladies. You are always helpful


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Thanks ladies. You are always helpful


 
Lemme Know if You want to try that SE Heat Protect Stuff for Flat-Ironing......


----------



## iNicola (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh, can I just vent as well?

I'm frustrated with my hair. I look like I have a lion's mane on my head and I'm having a hard time putting my hair in a pony tail. I do twist outs, but since I work out 5 -6 days a week I can't keep the style at all. I would like to go out tomorrow night so I'm here trying to figure out what to do with my hair. In addition to that, I'm trying to find a nice dress outfit that doesn't seem like I was trying to hard to look pretty . I was at the mall looking for shoes and the ones I liked were 4.5 inch heels . *le sigh*


ETA: Otay, I found something. I feel much better now that I got that out.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Oh, can I just vent as well?
> 
> I'm frustrated with my hair. I look like I have a lion's mane on my head and I'm having a hard time putting my hair in a pony tail. I do twist outs, but since I work out 5 -6 days a week I can't keep the style at all. I would like to go out tomorrow night so I'm here trying to figure out what to do with my hair. In addition to that, I'm trying to find a nice dress outfit that doesn't seem like I was trying to hard to look pretty . I was at the mall looking for shoes and the ones I liked were 4.5 inch heels . *le sigh*
> 
> ...


 
For a hair style you can do a puff with a pretty scarf as a head band or a cute head band. I can't get my hair in a pony without alot of conditoner and then when i get it, it hurts. I think puffs are pretty and with some good acessories you can rock it.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok im going to curl mart now. Im going to need more clarifying shampoo because my mama took my other one and i couln't tell her no. But the moisturizing shampoo is on sale too for $6 bucks(elucence) i might as well get that too and then you know the shampoo and conditioner have to match so.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ok im going to curl mart now. Im going to need more clarifying shampoo because my mama took my other one and i couln't tell her no. But the moisturizing shampoo is on sale too for $6 bucks(elucence) i might as well get that too and then you know the shampoo and conditioner have to match so.


 
Nevermind, the shampoo on sale is oos. I wanted to get everything together. Oh well.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2009)

I feel you LC.  I wanted to try this Shea Butter Lotion at Komazacare but they are out of my staple--Protein Hair Strengthener.  I figure I will wait then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

SEE........................We are All Making Smart Decisions about Purchasing.  And Not Buying Stuff Simply For The Sake of Buying.

In Fact, _My Little Reign of Shopping Terror may sadly end Tonight_.erplexed  I thought the Sales would be coming out the ying-yang. 

I expected: SALES, SALES & More SALES

Just think, I waited for this.

Where they at???????


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> SEE........................We are All Making Smart Decisions about Purchasing. And Not Buying Stuff Simply For The Sake of Buying.
> 
> In Fact, _My Little Reign of Shopping Terror may sadly end Tonight_.erplexed I thought the Sales would be coming out the ying-yang.
> 
> ...


 
Girl don't speak too soon, there might be some on monday. I know im done. I have to use some more stuff up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

Nah..Girl......I'm Done.  Unless Qhemet or Hairveda or Afroveda comes out with something.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I went to whole foods today and did a lol shopping. I got kccc, Giovanni direct leave in, 2 coconut milks, 2 avocados and some honey. I'm plannin on doing my first avocado deep conditioner tomorrow. Not sure if I wanna do it before or after I shampoo with my black soap. 
Also I'm getting frustrated with my hair. It's so not thick in my crown area and I don't know why. I took my twist out out and it looked ok but I don't like the fact that my hair isn't thick. I'll get over it I guess.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 5, 2009)

chebaby said:


> Well I went to whole foods today and did a lol shopping. I got kccc, Giovanni direct leave in, 2 coconut milks, 2 avocados and some honey. I'm plannin on doing my first avocado deep conditioner tomorrow. Not sure if I wanna do it before or after I shampoo with my black soap.
> Also I'm getting frustrated with my hair. It's so not thick in my crown area and I don't know why. I took my twist out out and it looked ok but I don't like the fact that my hair isn't thick. I'll get over it I guess.


 
Mine is not thick either, whenever i do twists or braids i always have these gaps and i hate it. Its never full. The only way i can get it to look full is to do a puff. We are in the same boat.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> For a hair style you can do a puff with a pretty scarf as a head band or a cute head band. I can't get my hair in a pony without alot of conditoner and then when i get it, it hurts. I think puffs are pretty and with some good acessories you can rock it.


 Thanks. I'll see what I can do with it tomorrow after my wash. Pony tails do hurt now.

Good look with the sales ladies. I got 2 Gillian Hair Butter, one in Pink Lemonade like  Charzboss suggested and the other in Vanilla Almond along with a sample of the Banana Brulee Moisturizing Conditioner. These are mostly for my DD but I'll sample them as well. 

I think that's all i'm getting, honestly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2009)

Girl, the way it Looks....I ain't gettin' nothin' else either....I'm done. 

You'll like the Banana Brulee.  I wish I woulda' got one.  I used mine up in this Fabulous Challenge. YAY! 

I do have the Fortifying Mask in my stash, (which I've never used) I hope I like it as much as the B. Brulee.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't taken advantage of any of the sales, so far. I really don't need anything. If Hairveda comes through with a good one, I might get a couple of things. I wish Hydratherma Naturals would have sales. Well, if Njoi had a sale, I might get something from them, too. 
So, I'm working on a few things to use up right now. My Elucence MB conditioner, Ojon Hair Treatment, and shescentit Green Tea & Avocado PrePoo Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> So, *I'm working on a few things to use up right now.* My Elucence MB conditioner, Ojon Hair Treatment, and shescentit Green Tea & Avocado PrePoo Treatment.


 
Uhhhh....Yeah....That's what we All are suppose to be doing 

Thanks Brownie for that Huge Reality Check


----------



## iNicola (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uhhhh....Yeah....That's what we All are suppose to be doing
> 
> Thanks Brownie for that Huge Reality Check


----------



## chebaby (Sep 6, 2009)

i was thinking of throwing some things away but i may keep it just to see if i use it one day lol. i hate throwing things away because i think i may regret it.

i have and love the banana brulee and i like the fortifying mask. it was amazing on my relaxed hair and now its just ok. most of the time i use shescentit coditioners on my moms hair as a pre poo. i make my dad pre poo too. they dont do anything for his hair that i can see because his hair is already like 2a or something. very fine and silky. but he has  very bad flakes on his scalp all the time so i gave him my paul mitchell tea tree shampoo and he loves it. says it makes his scalp timgle and it takes the flakes away but it makes his scalp red. he wont use the matching conditioner though. he thinks he doesnt need it so i guess it is a good thing i slap some conditioner in his hair lol. i make my parents put all kinds of stuff in their hair lol but my mom put her foot down when i suggested the banana home made conditioner. she was like "oh hell no" lmao.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

Okay I am still working on my to try list.  I ordered Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor and Alba Leave In.  

I am finishing up TJ's Tea Tree Tingle Condish.  Very thick and moisturizing.  I hate the smell and tingling so I won't repurchase.

I got the Coconut Confidence and I love the creamy, whipped consistency.  It's got some weight to it but it's not heavy.  She filled that jar up to the tippy top too.  Black jar with cute handmade label. Not sure the jar is recyclable though.  Anways I guess I missed the part about shea butter having a little smell to it.  I think what I will do is take a little out and mix some essential oil in it to mask the smell.  I used it on my hair yesterday and there is no need to remoisturize today. This is a keeper.  The unrefined shea butter...yeah um I didn't realize the one I have from Jasmine's is whipped.  So when I got this one I was like WTF??? I guess I will be whipping it at some point.  Should I get one of those electric hand whips (is that what its called)?  Can you tell I don't cook?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I am still working on my to try list. I ordered Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor and Alba Leave In.
> 
> I am finishing up TJ's Tea Tree Tingle Condish. Very thick and moisturizing. I hate the smell and tingling so I won't repurchase.
> 
> I got the Coconut Confidence and I love the creamy, whipped consistency. It's got some weight to it but it's not heavy. She filled that jar up to the tippy top too. Black jar with cute handmade label. Not sure the jar is recyclable though. Anways I guess I missed the part about shea butter having a little smell to it. I think what I will do is take a little out and mix some essential oil in it to mask the smell. I used it on my hair yesterday and there is no need to remoisturize today. This is a keeper. The unrefined shea butter...yeah um I didn't realize the one I have from Jasmine's is whipped. So when I got this one I was like WTF??? I guess I will be whipping it at some point. *Should I get one of those electric hand whips (is that what its called)?* Can you tell I don't cook?


 
I bought a $10 handmixer at the store and i use that to whip my stuff up. That's all i use it for.


----------



## redecouvert (Sep 6, 2009)

lol @Shay72: isn't karess krafters hair butter one of the best out there.. I mean, I apply some and my hair is puuure softness
You need to try Nunulove handmade Coco-nut hair pudding. It smells soo good, made with babassu oil and doubles as a great body butter. The price is only $4.50...while you're there try her elixir and sweet harlem oil...
I need to start posting again and what did i buy this week..I stopped to save myself some embarassment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I am still working on my to try list. I ordered *Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor and Alba Leave In.*


 
You've Made 2 Excellent Product Choices


----------



## Charz (Sep 6, 2009)

I want some Komaza!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I want some Komaza!


 
Get some.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

I made a small batch of avocado butter cream last night. The ingredients are:

2 Tablespoons avocado butter
1/4 teaspoon of avocado oil, sweet almond oil and apricot kernal oil.
a few drops of honey.
a few drops of scented oil(optional)

I whipped it with a handmixer until creamy and set in the fridge for about an hour. I like avocado butter because its easy to mix.

Im only making small batches at a time so if i get tired of it i can try to make something else.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I bought a $10 handmixer at the store and i use that to whip my stuff up. That's all i use it for.


The sad thing is I thought I had one...but I don't.  I will go get one.  Are you talking about the one with two thingies that twirl ?  I remember licking cake batter off them when I was little. 



redecouverte said:


> lol @Shay72: isn't karess krafters hair butter one of the best out there.. I mean, I apply some and my hair is puuure softness
> You need to try Nunulove handmade Coco-nut hair pudding. It smells soo good, made with babassu oil and doubles as a great body butter. The price is only $4.50...while you're there try her elixir and sweet harlem oil...
> I need to start posting again and what did i buy this week..I stopped to save myself some embarassment


I love Karress Krafters hemp hairdressing . I have been eyeing Nunlove Handmade because of you.


----------



## Americka (Sep 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I made a small batch of avocado butter cream last night. The ingredients are:
> 
> 2 Tablespoons avocado butter
> 1/4 teaspoon of avocado oil, sweet almond oil and apricot kernal oil.
> ...



How do you like the Apricot Kernal Oil? Does it have a scent? I'm still considering purchasing oils from TNS, but I need to use up what I have.

I "enhanced" my Pantene yesterday. I have more kitchen supplies (i.e. measuring cups, containers, plastic spoons etc) in my bathroom than in my kitchen. I love mixing products. Btw, what kind of containers did you purchase from Hobby Lobby?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> SEE........................We are All Making Smart Decisions about Purchasing. And Not Buying Stuff Simply For The Sake of Buying.
> 
> In Fact, _My Little Reign of Shopping Terror may sadly end Tonight_.erplexed I thought the Sales would be coming out the ying-yang.
> 
> ...


 
You and me both Terri. I waited as well and to my surprise, little or nothing is on sale. Needless to say, I was very disappointed. Maybe I'll wait for thanksgiving instead. I believe I have enough products to wait for a while.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> The sad thing is I thought I had one...but I don't. I will go get one. *Are you talking about the one with two thingies that twirl *? I remember licking cake batter off them when I was little.
> 
> *Yep, get a cheap one too. I soak mine in hot water but it still has a grease feeling to it. That's why i only use it for hair stuff.*
> 
> I love Karress Krafters hemp hairdressing . I have been eyeing Nunlove Handmade because of you.


 


Americka said:


> How do you like the Apricot Kernal Oil? Does it have a scent? I'm still considering purchasing oils from TNS, but I need to use up what I have.
> 
> I "enhanced" my Pantene yesterday. I have more kitchen supplies (i.e. measuring cups, containers, plastic spoons etc) in my bathroom than in my kitchen. I love mixing products. Btw, what kind of containers did you purchase from Hobby Lobby?


 
The ak oil is moisturizing it doesn't have a scent. And from hobby lobby i got some 2oz plastic jars with lids and some 4oz ones. They have from teeny to i think 16 or 32oz. I got smaller ones because im not making big batches until i see what mixes i like. And some may need preservatives if im not using them up right away. So im just testing stuff right now.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2009)

Americka said:


> *How do you like the Apricot Kernal Oil?* Does it have a scent? I'm still considering purchasing oils from TNS, but I need to use up what I have.
> 
> I "enhanced" my Pantene yesterday. I have more kitchen supplies (i.e. measuring cups, containers, plastic spoons etc) in my bathroom than in my kitchen. I love mixing products. Btw, what kind of containers did you purchase from Hobby Lobby?


 
I want to know about this oil too.


----------



## Charz (Sep 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Get some.



Almond Milk Cleansing Conditioner 
Olive Moisture Mask 
Califia Care Moisturizing Cream 

The sale is tempting with saving $10.35 on shipped plus and 10% in general.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Almond Milk Cleansing Conditioner
> Olive Moisture Mask
> Califia Care Moisturizing Cream
> 
> The sale is tempting with saving $10.35 on shipped plus and 10% in general.


 
WOW !  Sounds good!

_*exits to look*_


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I want to know about this oil too.


 
Hi miss aggie i have the bottle here its now brand. Ill type what it says below:

Apricot kernal oil nourishes skin and softens fine lines to restore a healthy glow. Rich in essential fatty acids, this gentle oil serves as an ideal treatment for soft, radiant hair, as well as a relaxing massage oil. For deep moisturizing , simply apply a few drops between palms  and then massage into the desired area. For softer more radiant hair, apricot kernal oil can be used in shampoos and conditoners, or as a hot oil treatment.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Almond Milk Cleansing Conditioner
> Olive Moisture Mask
> Califia Care Moisturizing Cream
> 
> The sale is tempting with saving $10.35 on shipped plus and 10% in general.


 
Yep that's why i said get some, take advantage of these deals while there here. That way you can get what you want and need and still save money.


----------



## Charz (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW !  Sounds good!
> 
> _*exits to look*_




You have to spend 75 for the free shipping. Those cleansing conditioners are half off. I might get a sample kit.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

Okay and ya'll know I am only putting this out there because I don't need any. I'm waiting on the new stuff to come out.  I'm hoping it comes out at the same time as vatika frosting. On Hairveda's forum it's saying that vatika frosting will be back in two weeks.  In Hairveda time you may need to add an additional week .  Be on the lookout that ish goes fast.


----------



## Americka (Sep 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay and ya'll know I am only putting this out there because I don't need any. I'm waiting on the new stuff to come out.  I'm hoping it comes out at the same time as vatika frosting. On Hairveda's forum it's saying that vatika frosting will be back in two weeks.  In Hairveda time you may need to add an additional week .  Be on the lookout that ish goes fast.



I really want to try the Vatika Frosting. In case I don't remember, can someone pm when it comes out?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

Americka said:


> I really want to try the Vatika Frosting. In case I don't remember, can someone pm when it comes out?


 
I can do that for you .


----------



## Americka (Sep 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I can do that for you .



Thank you so much!


----------



## Charz (Sep 6, 2009)

Americka said:


> I really want to try the Vatika Frosting. In case I don't remember, can someone pm when it comes out?



PM me your address and Ill send you some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> You have to spend 75 for the free shipping. Those cleansing conditioners are half off. I might get a sample kit.


 
Thanks, I looked.  But I'll Pass.  I will wait for our "Anita Grant"


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> PM me your address and Ill send you some.


 
That's sweet charz, i know ive said this before but i like how everyone takes care of one another. Each of you have taken this thread to a whole nother level. I will surely start another one next year.


----------



## Americka (Sep 6, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> PM me your address and Ill send you some.





La Colocha said:


> That's sweet charz, i know ive said this before but i like how everyone takes care of one another. Each of you have taken this thread to a whole nother level. I will surely start another one next year.



The women in this challenge are incredibly giving. I cannot get past this fact. It constantly amazes me. Thank you ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Like Charz Said:  _"This Thread Is Her Jam"_

Seriously:  This Group may have our Struggles with PJ-ism and we are trying to Overcome those Challenges (no pun intended) and Get things Under Control...... 

But we are a Solid Group.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Like Charz Said: _"This Thread Is Her Jam"_
> 
> Seriously: This Group may have our Struggles with PJ-ism and we are trying to Overcome those Challenges (no pun intended) and Get things Under Control......
> 
> But we are a Solid Group.


 

, I totally agree with you here Terri.

I just used up my David Babaii Hydrating Poo over my braids by the way and conditioned with Mills Creek Biotin and Keratin combined for 5 minutes in the shower. 

I finished off with a diluted leave in mix of GVP Paul Mitchell The Conditioner and GVP Redkin Anti-Snap Conditioners and airdrying now. 

My scalp feel so nice and cool and refreshed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> , I totally agree with you here Terri.
> 
> I just used up my David Babaii Hydrating Poo over my braids by the way and conditioned with Mills Creek Biotin and Keratin combined for 5 minutes in the shower.
> 
> ...


 
You are not replacing that David Babaii Stuff are you?  I think you said, you didn't really care for it?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> , I totally agree with you here Terri.
> 
> I just used up my David Babaii Hydrating Poo over my braids by the way and conditioned with Mills Creek Biotin and Keratin combined for 5 minutes in the shower.
> 
> ...


 
Next time i go to sally's and i see these on sale ill get them for you. You are not in the states right? Do you have a sally's where you live? I saw these yesterday and passed them by.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Next time i go to sally's and i see these on sale ill get them for you. You are not in the states right? Do you have a sally's where you live? I saw these yesterday and passed them by.


 
How Sweet of You PUSHA !


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You are not replacing that David Babaii Stuff are you? I think you said, you didn't really care for it?


 
You're right Terri. I really wanted to try the Hydrating Conditioner instead of the shampoo but they didn't have it when I was over there in the US. 



La Colocha said:


> Next time i go to sally's and i see these on sale ill get them for you. You are not in the states right? Do you have a sally's where you live? I saw these yesterday and passed them by.


 

You are too sweet LC , but if you bought me anything at all I would much rather the Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner for my cowashes which incidently is the same price as the David Babaii but I get a whole lot more with the Salon Care. 

Additionally, the Salon Care Conditioner is *cone and paraben-free* and this a huge plus for me. The only other fragrance in this I might try is the Salon Care All Purpose Remoisturizer. The ladies that reviewed these indicates that they make great detanglers as well which I need a lot of for this long relaxer stretch.

Unfortunately LC, we don't have a Sally's here in the Bahamas and what's worse is - they do not accept international credit cards online. This was a major disappointment to me as I love their BTZ Noodle Head Curling Cream and the BTZ Protein Cocktail as well. 

Here's a pic of the conditioner I'm referring to:


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You're right Terri. I really wanted to try the Hydrating Conditioner instead of the shampoo but they didn't have it when I was over there in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I saw those yesterday too but not this one. they had a blue one and one that said white tea. Next time i go i will pm you first and ill see if they have it.

Ladies the pj bug is bitting my butt. I am on the verge of buying all the taliah waajid products except for the locking gels. Im serious but i feel guilty. I don't know if i should buy them or not. Beauty of new york has them and they are cheap. Im stuck


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Well Girl, You've Done Really Well.  And you are continuing to make stuff and use up other stuff.  

So Honestly, IMO:  You are still way ahead of the game.  You haven't had a total, crazy, PJ relapse.

And if the stuff doesn't add up to much, go ahead and get it oke:and then you can give us All a Review of her stuff. 

I wanted that Medicated Strengther stuff and one of those conditioners, but I decided I didn't need it this time.  I can wait.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Girl, You've Done Really Well. And you are continuing to make stuff and use up other stuff.
> 
> So Honestly, IMO: You are still way ahead of the game. You haven't had a total, crazy, PJ relapse.
> 
> ...


 
They said the medicated stanks but if you use that funky jbco you might can stand it. I heard the conditoner is the bomb, but i haven't used up as many products as im buying. I don't know. i want them but....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> They said the medicated stanks but if you use that funky jbco you might can stand it. I heard the conditoner is the bomb, but i haven't used up as many products as im buying. I don't know. i want them but....


 
Most of the stuff you've bought lately have been for your "Lotions & Potions"

Containers and such.  Mixers and the like.

It Didn't sound as if You really "bought" that many Product-Products.  

Yeah, I wouldn't mind having that conditioner either to add to the 132,123,134, Conditioners I already own. 

Girl, Lemme Shut Up.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

LC-- I totally agree with T.  You haven't bought that much. Go ahead and get what you want.  A little splurge here and there is not a big deal  Girl we pjs! We ain't gonna really talk you outta nothing 

I got an itch going yet I can't find anything to buy.  And to think staycation just started.  At some point I will hit up Target & Sally's.  I only get accessories from them though.  Unless miracle of miracles--Target may have the YTC Mud Masks. I have 6 in stock so do I really need more at this moment??!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Most of the stuff you've bought lately have been for your "Lotions & Potions"
> 
> Containers and such. Mixers and the like.
> 
> ...


 
Im just going to get them, you only live once right? If i don't like them ill pass them to yall. And your right i haven't bought many things. I just don't want to accumulate alot like i used to. If this stuff works im going to use it up.

Eta: Ill give a review when they are about half full if they don't do anything bad to my hair. That way its enough time to see if i like them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> LC-- I totally agree with T. You haven't bought that much. Go ahead and get what you want. A little splurge here and there is not a big deal  *Girl we pjs! We ain't gonna really talk you outta nothing* *I got an itch going yet I can't find anything to buy.*


 
Me Either Shay.  And Lord Knows I tried.*HARD*.

I'll wait & buy that Afroveda Ashlii DC Treatment when she returns to the States in a coupla' weeks.  

By then........I'll be on to something else. 

Bad Case of Product A-D-D!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 6, 2009)

I did my avocado treatment and I loved it. Itade my hair super strong which is what it has been craving. I did it on wet hair though and next time it will be on dry hair. My hair likes food products as a pre poo. My curls r poppin because of the protein in it and I have enough treatment left over for next week.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

Off to check out Taliah Waajid and Texas Natural Beauty Supply.  I will say it is tougher to buy now that I have joined this challenge. Sometimes I go on a site and I'm like .  Seriously products have to call my name and I have to need them.  I do have a weakness for conditioners and moisturizers .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> * I will say it is tougher to buy now that I have joined this challenge*. Sometimes I go on a site and I'm like .


 
It is.  And I am happy about that.  Now I think, before I purchase.  
I admit, I slip up every once & awhile but I'm nothing like I use to be.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Off to check out *Taliah Waajid* and Texas Natural Beauty Supply. I will say it is tougher to buy now that I have joined this challenge. Sometimes I go on a site and I'm like . Seriously products have to call my name and I have to need them. I do have a weakness for conditioners and moisturizers .


 
I ordered mine from beauty of new york because i know they have fast shipping. And the products are 1 cent lesshey i have to save anyway i can. But on her site she has the liters and gallons.

I got

african healing oil
enhancing herbal conditoner( i heard this was it but i shall see)
protective mist bodifier
total body black earth shampoo
stimulating herbal cleanser( It says its a prepoo shampoo but on a lady's youtube video she said its a clarifiying shampoo for locs. So ill use it as a clarifyer.).

My total came to 41.46 plus shipping which was only 8 something so not too bad. And when i got to paypal the guilt was gone.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

Okay I'm back.  I don't like the packaging for Taliah Waajid .  I know that's all it takes sometimes.  For Texas Natural Supply I was thinking shoot I got some unrefined raw shea butter here I can whip up and do some things with so still I couldn't find anything to buy.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I ordered mine from beauty of new york because i know they have fast shipping. And the products are 1 cent lesshey i have to save anyway i can. But on her site she has the liters and gallons.
> 
> I got
> 
> ...


Oh you did say Beauty of NY.  I like them a lot.  They are saved in my favorites. You got a lot for that amount of money.  Good job!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I saw those yesterday too but not this one. they had a blue one and one that said white tea. Next time i go i will pm you first and ill see if they have it.
> 
> Ladies the pj bug is bitting my butt. I am on the verge of buying all the *taliah waajid products* except for the locking gels. Im serious but i feel guilty. I don't know if i should buy them or not. Beauty of new york has them and they are cheap. Im stuck


 
Thanks a million LC. Where are you ladies getting all these new products from anyway?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks a million LC. Where are you ladies getting all these new products from anyway?


 
You can get them here http://www.naturalhair.org/

or from beauty of new york. I ordered mine from beauty of new york. I have never ordered from the other site before.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

www.curljunkie.com

Is having a sale.  Today through Tuesday.  Use "LABOR20" and get 20% off of orders of $50 or more.  Mane & Chic has some reviews:  http://maneandchic.blogspot.com/

I think maybe Che has used some of these products also?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

I am at the End of My Jar of Cold-Pressed Expelled Coconut Oil.  I got it out of the Fridge have been applying since I just relaxed.  It's Very soothing and penetrating and it feels wonderful. 

I will dig out and use up some of my Lighter Oils; Avacado, Grapeseed and Macadamia Nut since I am freshly relaxed. 

I will use those up and save my JBCO for when I am heavier into my next stretch.

This will give also me the opportunity to see which Oils I'll repurchase.  I will definitely re-up my Coconut Oil.


----------



## Americka (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am at the End of My Jar of Cold-Pressed Expelled Coconut Oil.  I got it out of the Fridge have been applying since I just relaxed.  It's Very soothing and penetrating and it feels wonderful.
> 
> I will dig out and use up some of my Lighter Oils; Avacado, Grapeseed and Macadamia Nut since I am freshly relaxed.
> 
> ...



I really love grapeseed oil. I add it to my conditioner and it is fabulous as a HOT. Good job, Terri!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Americka:  Tell me how you do your HOTS?  I read through that thread briefly at your response.  Again, are you doing it on dry hair or damped co-washed hair?  I think Shay had also posted......... 

HOTS may be something that I want to consider incorporating this winter. Especially since I live in a Brutally Cold Snowy Winter Climate Area Thanks

_*goes back to read through that thread again*_


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka: Tell me how you do your HOTS? I read through that thread briefly at your response. Again, are you doing it on dry hair or damped co-washed hair? I think Shay had also posted.........
> 
> *HOTS may be something that I want to consider incorporating this winter. Especially since I live in a Brutally Cold Snowy Winter Climate Area* Thanks
> 
> _*goes back to read through that thread again*_


 
Me too, *runs behind t*


----------



## Americka (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka:  Tell me how you do your HOTS?  I read through that thread briefly at your response.  Again, are you doing it on dry hair or damped co-washed hair?  I think Shay had also posted.........
> 
> HOTS may be something that I want to consider incorporating this winter. Especially since I live in a Brutally Cold Snowy Winter Climate Area Thanks
> 
> _*goes back to read through that thread again*_



I have done mine EVERY WAY imaginable! As of late, depending on my mood, I will do a HOT on dry hair or I will do a HOT over my dc. For about two weeks after a relaxer, I will use jojoba or grapeseed for my HOT. As I get more weeks post, I use coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Americka said:


> I have done mine EVERY WAY imaginable! As of late, depending on my mood, I will do a HOT on dry hair or I will do a HOT over my dc. For about two weeks after a relaxer, *I will use jojoba* or grapeseed for my HOT. As I get more weeks post, I use coconut oil.


 
I forgot I have that too.  And Olive, Almond Oil, Wheat Germ, Soybean, Sesame etc...  OH MY!

Americka:  I think you are on to something!  Thanks!  

This will be a GREAT WAY For me to Use up this Stuff. 

Uhhh......How long are you heating up the Oil?

I Owe You Girl.  Great Tip!


----------



## Americka (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I forgot I have that too.  And Olive, Almond Oil, Wheat Germ, Soybean, Sesame etc...  OH MY!
> 
> Americka:  I think you are on to something!  Thanks!
> 
> ...



Girl, my mouth is salivating at the oils you listed! You need to use those oils. Jojoba is such a light oil and it mimics our own scalp's sebum. It is perfect when freshly relaxed. I probably shouldn't, but I microwave my oil for about 30 to 40 seconds. I want it very warm, but not too hot. You can also sit the oil in boiling water for about two or three minutes to heat it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Americka said:


> Girl, my mouth is salivating at the oils you listed! You need to use those oils. Jojoba is such a light oil and it mimics our own scalp's sebum. It is perfect when freshly relaxed. I probably shouldn't, but I microwave my oil for about 30 to 40 seconds. I want it very warm, but not too hot. You can also sit the oil in boiling water for about two or three minutes to heat it up.


 
La Colocha:  We Need to Do HOTS!  You Know we are in the Snowbelt


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha: We Need to Do HOTS! You Know we are in the Snowbelt


 
Hell the snow belt, the north pole in this piece. 45 below is not nice on the hair. I know if my car won't start my hair is not going to make it. But seriously i lost alot of hair last winter, i want to be prepared this time around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hell the snow belt, the north pole in this piece. 45 below is not nice on the hair. I know if my car won't start my hair is not going to make it. But seriously i lost alot of hair last winter, i want to be prepared this time around.


 
Yeah, I want Butters & Oils to make it through the Tundra.


----------



## Americka (Sep 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hell the snow belt, the north pole in this piece. 45 below is not nice on the hair. I know if my car won't start my hair is not going to make it. But seriously i lost alot of hair last winter, i want to be prepared this time around.



I am sure ya'll know this, but in one of the threads, several people recommended avoiding coconut oil in cold weather. It causes the hair to become hard. I'm down here in the bayou, so I probably won't have that worry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Americka said:


> I am sure ya'll know this, but in one of the threads, several people recommended avoiding coconut oil in cold weather. It causes the hair to become hard. I'm down here in the bayou, so I probably won't have that worry.


 
Yeah....La Can't Use Coconut Oil on her hair at all.  And I experienced the Deep Freeze Last Winter with EVCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Now I can't wait to see the Progress from My HOTS!  

And....I will be Using Up More Stuff. YAY!

I think I will do them December through March:scratchch 

OR ......if it starts getting cold in November -- April.:scratchch

I can use up that Cholestrol and some of that Hair Mayo I never use, by pouring the HOTS over it.  I will think of a variety of ways to use it too!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka: Tell me how you do your HOTS? I read through that thread briefly at your response. Again, are you doing it on dry hair or damped co-washed hair? I think Shay had also posted.........
> 
> HOTS may be something that I want to consider incorporating this winter. Especially since I live in a Brutally Cold Snowy Winter Climate Area Thanks
> 
> _*goes back to read through that thread again*_


I do mine on dry hair all of the time.  30-60 minutes with a plastic cap then I use my heat cap for an additional 30-60 minutes.



Americka said:


> I have done mine EVERY WAY imaginable! As of late, depending on my mood, I will do a HOT on dry hair or I will do a HOT over my dc. For about two weeks after a relaxer, I will use jojoba or grapeseed for my HOT. As I get more weeks post, I use coconut oil.


Doing it over the dc that sounds interesting.  I may have to give that a try.  Simple things can be a bit hard for me can you explain that a little more ?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

Americka said:


> Girl, my mouth is salivating at the oils you listed! You need to use those oils. Jojoba is such a light oil and it mimics our own scalp's sebum. It is perfect when freshly relaxed. I probably shouldn't, but I microwave my oil for about 30 to 40 seconds. I want it very warm, but not too hot. You can also sit the oil in boiling water for about two or three minutes to heat it up.


 
Yeah, um I don't heat up the oil prior because I know myself too well .


----------



## Americka (Sep 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I do mine on dry hair all of the time.  30-60 minutes with a plastic cap then I use my heat cap for an additional 30-60 minutes.
> 
> 
> Doing it over the dc that sounds interesting.  I may have to give that a try.  Simple things can be a bit hard for me can you explain that a little more ?



No problem! I usually dc with Lustrasilk Shea Butter/Mango Cholesterol with a plastic cap for about 20 to 30 minutes. After warming my oil, I simply pour the HOT on top of the dc making sure I cover all of my hair. The oil really doesn't disturb the layer of dc. I guess it has the same effect as mixing the dc with oil. HTH!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Shay:  I was going to ask you about Njoi/Esty (sp) Or whatever it's called.  

I was looking at the Coconut Cream DC, but I see it's sold out. 

Have you used this?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Shay: I was going to ask you about Njoi/Esty (sp) Or whatever it's called.
> 
> I was looking at the Coconut Cream DC, but I see it's sold out.
> 
> Have you used this?


 
It's a butter and then people told her you can use it as dc too.  I love it.  I use it as a moisturizer.  Light, whipped consistency.  Very moisturizing.  Oh that reminds me I'm will be posting up some staples in a bit.  This is one of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It's a butter and then people told her you can use it as dc too. I love it. I use it as a moisturizer. Light, whipped consistency. Very moisturizing. Oh that reminds me I'm will be posting up some staples in a bit. This is one of them.


 
Is her stuff hard to get?erplexed  

I couldn't believe 3/4ths of the stuff I looked at had: SOLD OUT next to them.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It's a butter and then people told her you can use it as dc too. I love it. I use it as a moisturizer. Light, whipped consistency. Very moisturizing. Oh that reminds me I'm will be posting up some staples in a bit. This is one of them.


 
Just rub it in cuzz yall know i can't use it and that is something i actually want.*pouts and kicks legs*


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is her stuff hard to get?erplexed
> 
> I couldn't believe 3/4ths of the stuff I looked at had: SOLD OUT next to them.


 
You can pm her through etsy and see if she can do a reserve listing for you.  From what I understand she only posts one of each or you may see a listing for the same item several times.  PM her.  She is so nice.  Her customer service is on point and her shipping is fast.  I've asked her to make larger sizes and she does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Girl, Your T.Walid Stuff seems to be the HOT ITEM Tonight!:burning: 

Everybody's all over that stuff.  

I can't Wait Until You Get It!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Just rub it in cuzz yall know i can't use it and that is something i actually want.*pouts and kicks legs*


 



 I can't breathe!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is her stuff hard to get?erplexed
> 
> I couldn't believe 3/4ths of the stuff I looked at had: SOLD OUT next to them.


 
But she could just also be out of the supplies she needs to make stuff.  You know how we do on here.  There is a thread about how great her stuff is on the Vendor/Seller Forum.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Your T.Walid Stuff seems to be the HOT ITEM Tonight!:burning:
> 
> Everybody's all over that stuff.
> 
> I can't Wait Until You Get It!


 
The block is hot  ring the alarm. Ive done my research and have not found a negative review yet. I hope im not the first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> The block is hot  ring the alarm. Ive done my research and have not found a negative review yet. I hope im not the first.


 
Girl.....It's On!  I'm excited for you!  I hope BofNy Sends it out Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *But she could just also be out of the supplies she needs to make stuff. You know how we do on here.* There is a thread about how great her stuff is on the Vendor/Seller Forum.


 
When I am in the Mood to Buy?  Well......I tried.

IK.  I read the reviews in the V/S Forum.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 6, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is her stuff hard to get?erplexed
> 
> I couldn't believe 3/4ths of the stuff I looked at had: SOLD OUT next to them.


 


Shay72 said:


> *You can pm her through etsy and see if she can do a reserve listing for you*. From what I understand she only posts one of each or you may see a listing for the same item several times. PM her. She is so nice. Her customer service is on point and her shipping is fast. I've asked her to make larger sizes and she does.


 
T, I did what Shay is suggesting. I sent her a quick note and as soon as I told her what I wanted, my reserve was up on etsy. It was like 2 in the morning, too!!  She wasn't playing!! I wanted something that wasn't listed and also a larger size of something. Her service is excellent.  I loooooove the Ayurvedic Hair butter and the Herbal hair dressing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> T, I did what Shay is suggesting. I sent her a quick note and as soon as I told her what I wanted, my reserve was up on etsy. It was like 2 in the morning, too!!  She wasn't playing!! I wanted something that wasn't listed and also a larger size of something. Her service is excellent.  I loooooove the Ayurvedic Hair butter and the Herbal hair dressing.


 
Look Here Pusha --- You Been Gone All Day Long and then come up in here at Midnight Starting Mess.

_*but hey...thanks*_


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

T now you know us pjs gonna be able to help you out & hook you up.  We have our ways!


----------



## redecouvert (Sep 7, 2009)

@Shay72 and IDareT's hair: She is the best! I also asked for 8oz of the monoi pomade and coconut creamm and she accommodated my request


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> T now you know us pjs gonna be able to help you out & hook you up. We have our ways!


 
IK.  And here I was about ready to put the Credit Cards away as the Clock on my little splurge (_that wasn't _) is winding down


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

redecouverte said:


> @Shay72 and IDareT's hair: She is the best! I also asked for 8oz of the monoi pomade and coconut creamm and she accommodated my request


 
RC-- Glad to see you stopped back up in here to check us out.  But You Don't _really_ need to be Pushin' Either.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 7, 2009)

redecouverte said:


> @Shay72 and IDareT's hair: She is the best! I also asked for 8oz of the monoi pomade and coconut creamm and she accommodated my request


 
 How's the Monoi pomade?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

All yall need to be in the bed sleep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *All yall need to be in the bed sleep*.


 
We Too Wound Up Now!  I'm about to drink me some Tea.

Your Items are still "Poppin" over in that other thread.  LHCF Getting ready to put those ATL Products on Lockdown.  

They won't be able to make that stuff fast enough.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> All yall need to be in the bed sleep.


 
Please I rarely sleep when I'm working  and still pop up at 5am or 6am raring to go.  I'm on staycation now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay To All The Pushas', Junkies, and Wannabe's.............I sent my pm for my Coconut Cream.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> RC-- Glad to see you stopped back up in here to check us out. But You Don't _really_ need to be Pushin' Either.


 
As I said before she is the Original pusha!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> We Too Wound Up Now! I'm about to drink me some Tea.
> 
> Your Items are still "Poppin" over in that other thread.* LHCF Getting ready to put those ATL Products on Lockdown. *
> 
> They won't be able to make that stuff fast enough.


 
No they ain't cause i got the west coast connection baybay. I can get this whenever. Mom said they have a whole foods a block long. Its on and crackin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> No they ain't cause i got the west coast connection baybay. I can get this whenever. Mom said they have a whole foods a block long. Its on and crackin.


 
Let's Here it for the *WEST COAST!*:woohoo:


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Let's Here it for the *WEST COAST!*:woohoo:


 
*WESSTTSIDDDE* yeah yeah *throws up fingers*


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> How's the Monoi pomade?


 
Its nasty now go to sleeplol.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Its nasty now go to sleeplol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *Its nasty now go to sleep*lol.


 
That's Right  We *All* Need Tuff Love


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm still working on my staples but this is what I have so far:

*Moisturizing DC's*
Hairveda's Sitrinillah
YTC Mud Mask
Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie

*Co Wash Conditioners--Moisturizing, Protein, Balancing*
Hairveda's Moist 24/7
Hairveda's Amala Cream Rinse
Hairveda's Moist PRO
TJ's Nourish Spa
Oyin's Honey Hemp
Mill Creek Keratin
Mill Creek Biotin
Jasmine's Shea Butter Cream Rinse
Nutrine Garlic
Shikai Everday Conditioner
Coconut milk

*Spray Leave Ins*
Oyin's Juices & Berries
Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Leave In

*Creamy Leave In*
Giovanni Direct Leave In

*Daily Moisturizer*
Hairveda's Whipped Baggy Cream

*Heavy Moisturizers (basically what I use to grease my hair)*
Hairveda's Almond Glaze
Hairveda's Green Tea Butter
Qhemet's Amla Nourishing Pomade
Qhemet's Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
Afroveda's Twisted Ginger Almond Butter
Njoi Creations Coconut Hair Butter
Karess Krafter's Hemp Hairdressing
Carol's Daughter Honey Mimosa
Peace,Love and Sunshine Coconut Confidence

*Protein*
Komazacare Protein Hair Strengthener
Hairveda's Methi Sativa Recovery System
BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream
Roots of Nature Green Tea Shea Butter Deep Conditioning Reconstructor

*Stylers*
Qhemet's Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm
Hairveda's Whipped gelly
Aloe vera gelly

*Ayurveda powders*
Shikakai
Neem
Amla
Brahmi
Bhringraj
Kalpi tone
Fenugreek
Hibiscus

*Still to try (in current stash, on the way, or want to purchase):*
Darcy's Botanicals Daily Creamy Leave In, Transitioning Creme, Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme

Giovanni's Nutrafix Reconstructor

Alba Leave In

Claudie's Edges Gro Pomade and Protein Deep Conditioner

Hairveda's Hydrasilica spray, ACV rinse

Shikai Henna Conditioner

Mill Creek Henna Conditioner

Afroveda's Neem +3 Protein Conditioner

Afroveda's Holy Basil Conditioner

JBCO

Cassia

Coconut Creme

Carol's Daughter Hair Milk

I think I will be looking into more styling products deeper into my transition and/or once I become fully natural.  Right now I'm good.  More staples to come later.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 7, 2009)

I cannot sleep. I'm just thinking about some products I no longer want.

Oyin honey wash
oyin whipped pudding
curls milkshake
curls whipped cream
kbb hair butter
blended beauty friZz pudding
blended beauty conditioner


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm at work right now. I think I have to avoid coconut, like LC. And, of course, I just recently got the new Coco Creme leave in from Shescentit. Still haven't tried it. 

I think I like Darcy's Palm Fruit butter. I got Key Lime and it smells so good! It's very light. So far, so good.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> I cannot sleep. I'm just thinking about some products I no longer want.
> 
> Oyin honey wash
> oyin whipped pudding
> ...


 
Che i thought you liked these 2 products.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm still working on my staples but this is what I have so far:
> 
> *Moisturizing DC's*
> Hairveda's Sitrinillah
> ...


 
Now you know that is too much. The product police is going to come in and get you. You know we all are only supposed to be using water on our heads and maybe a little oil. That's itlol.


----------



## Charz (Sep 7, 2009)

Tried the Afroveda cocolatte, Oyins whipped cream beat it hands down. 

I already sold the cocolatte on the exchange forum, and the shea-amla.

The shea-amla smelled like play-doh to me...and wasn't moisturizing.

The Twisted Almond and Hemp Seed butter were way better. Keepers i must say.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Tried the Afroveda cocolatte, Oyins whipped cream beat it hands down.
> 
> *I already sold the cocolatte on the exchange forum, and the shea-amla.*
> 
> ...


 
I wish you could have tried them before she added more things to them. Especially the cocolatte. The shea amla is a different smell but i like frankinsence and myrhh. How did you use them? I know its too late now but what didn't you like about the cocolatte.


----------



## Charz (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I wish you could have tried them before she added more things to them. Especially the cocolatte. The shea amla is a different smell but i like frankinsence and myrhh. How did you use them? I know its too late now but what didn't you like about the cocolatte.



The smell lol, I didnt even try it. It smelled horrible. It has no cocoa butter, and states that it gets its smell from raw shea butter. Whatever it was getting its smell from stank!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Well Happy Labor Day Fellow PJ's!  

Ya'll Sure Are Up EARLY! 


Sounds like it's going to be an interesting day here on the Forum.

Hey Charz!  Missed you Last Night.

I Need Some Tea!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> The smell lol, I didnt even try it. It smelled horrible. It has no cocoa butter, and states that it gets its smell from raw shea butter. Whatever it was getting its smell from stank!


 
Girl im sorry, i wish i still had mine to compare ingredients now but mine smelled like chocolate.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Happy Labor Day Fellow PJ's!
> 
> Ya'll Sure Are Up EARLY!
> 
> ...


 
Happy labor day to you too and everybody else. Im so sorry i forgot Its raining out so ill probably be on here most of the day. I got my tea brewing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah....It's Suppose to be On & Off Thunder Showers all day here today too.erplexed 

But I don't care as long as I don't have to go to W-O-R-K

*Hey Charz*:  No Interest in Taliah Waajid Products?  Have you tried?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Now you know that is too much. The product police is going to come in and get you. You know we all are only supposed to be using water on our heads and maybe a little oil. That's itlol.


 
I know it's too much but I need choices .


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I know it's too much but I need choices .


 
I was teasing with you, you know what you like and that's a good thing. I need a few choices too. I have to work on that before winter comes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, Ya'll When I started Naming My Oils when we were talking about doing those HOTS last night, I was once again shocked & amazed by all the "stuff" I have.

That will quickly be put in control, once I start with those weekly HOTS!


----------



## Charz (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah....It's Suppose to be On & Off Thunder Showers all day here today too.erplexed
> 
> But I don't care as long as I don't have to go to W-O-R-K
> 
> *Hey Charz*:  No Interest in Taliah Waajid Products?  Have you tried?




Nope because

*Total Body Black Earth Shampoo*

_*Ingredients:* _Pure Distilled Water, Natural Herbs, Indian Hemp, Olive Oil, Wheat Germ, Yarrow Root, *Sodium Laureate Sulfate,* Rosemary, African herbal Complex, Sea Salt, Sage, Silk protein, Corn Oils, Corn Silk, Vitamin E, Fruit Bio-flavoniods, Bay Laurel, Cocomide ( Coconut- Bio-Flavonoid).

*Enhancing herbal Conditioner*

*Ingredients: *Pure distilled Water, Anise, capsicum Oil, Olive Oil, Wheat Germ,* Bees Wax,* Aloe Vera, Walnut Oil, Cherry bark, Calendula, Thyme, Kiola, Quine seed complex, Vitamin E, Silk protein, Apple extract, lavender Extract, balsam canada, Bay laurel, fruit Bio-flavonoid.

*
The Strengthener*

*ingredients:* Pure Distilled Water, *Petroleum, *Natural Herbs, Indian hemp, yarrow Root, Rosemary, Chickweed, nettle, Herbal complex, Burdock, Coltsfoot, sage, Chamomile, Vitamin E, Bio-Flavoniods, fruit Fragrance, bay Laurel.


----------



## Charz (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> \
> 
> Hey Charz!  Missed you Last Night.
> 
> I Need Some Tea!



Aww Shucks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Well...On those TW Products:  IMO: They still don't look too bad.  Each product only had like 1 Questionable ingredient.  Overall, they still look good, to Me.

But...IK You like to go 100% Al Naturel' (if & when possible)


----------



## Charz (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...On those TW Products:  IMO: They still don't look too bad.  Each product only had like 1 Questionable ingredient.  Overall, they still look good, to Me.
> 
> But...IK You like to go 100% Al Naturel' (if & when possible)



Beeswax builds up on my scalp and hair, SLS irritates my scalp and petro builds up on my scalp too. After eliminating all of these ingredients I am dandruff free!

So these a no go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Beeswax builds up on my scalp and hair, SLS irritates my scalp and petro builds up on my scalp too. After eliminating all of these ingredients I am dandruff free!
> 
> So these a no go.


 
IK. You have eliminated your scalp issues.  I watch your YouTube.  You are quite the Celebrity.

Actually watching that is what made me want that Ashlii DC!  I can't wait until she gets back.  And I think I want that Shea/Amla Butter she has as well.  Gee Thanks


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I was teasing with you, you know what you like and that's a good thing. I need a few choices too. I have to work on that before winter comes.


IK! And to think I am picky with my products too.



Charzboss said:


> *Sodium Laureate Sulfate*


I've found out this does not work on my scalp or any part of my body.  I have been combating extremely dry skin for years but I was also a lover of Bath & Body Works body washes too.  Ya'll know I acted a fool at them 2x/yearly sales.  The only product that I have now that has SLS in it is the Nutrine Garlic poo which also has ALS.  Mizani Chelating & Neutralizing Poo also has ALS in it.  I use them rarely and once I use them up I will not repurchase.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> IK! And to think I am picky with my products too.
> 
> 
> *I've found out this does not work on my scalp or any part of my body. I have been combating extremely dry skin for years but I was also a lover of Bath & Body Works body washes too. Ya'll know I acted a fool at them 2x/yearly sales. The only product that I have now that has SLS in it is the Nutrine Garlic poo which also has ALS. Mizani Chelating & Neutralizing Poo also has ALS in it. I use them rarely and once I use them up I will not repurchase.[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

I Probably Got More _'Cones'_ than Baskin Robbins & Dairy Queen.

I'm Kidding Ya'll.....No I Don't 

I'm good.

I want to buy something too, but prolly won't.

_*really....i was kidding ya'll*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay Ya'll.......

What Ya'll Buyin' Today ????


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll.......
> 
> What Ya'll Buyin' Today ????


 
I got elucence 

moisture balance conditoner
moisture benefits shampoo
clarifying volumizing shampoo

*closes wallet* for now.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I got elucence
> 
> moisture balance conditoner
> moisture benefits shampoo
> ...


 
I heard Eluence is a good product line.

Question for those that henna.  Well I'm doing a cassia gloss today and of course I'm just now thinking what the heck am I gonna mix this up in .  Anyways I thought I read somewhere that you should use a non metal container??? Also what do you think about using steam instead of heat and how long do you use the heat or steam? IK I should be in the Henna thread but we got Aggie, Char, and T up here.  I know ya'll have the answers I need .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

I looked around.  Nada. Zero. Zilch.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I know that i can dilute a shampoo and add oils to it.


 
Such a simple concept but something I never tried.  I will though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

I always use a plastic bowl and a wooden or plastic spoon.erplexed  Something I don't mine messing up and that washes out easily.  I also think I've used Glass Bowl/Wooden Spoon.  

NO You should Not Use Metal.  

I've never used heat with mine.erplexed  

I usually prepare it the night before, allow the dye to Fully release (because I am mixing mine with ACV for Color) Apply to my head w/Saran Wrap and allow to sit a coupla' hours 2-4.

I know Taz007 use to "steam" her Henna In with her Steamer and Loved It. It cuts down the amount of time significantly. 

Not sure what she did tho'.  Always wanted to "try" w/Steam but never got around to experimenting with it that way.  Sorry.

WOW! Your Hair should be nice & glossy when you're finished.


----------



## Charz (Sep 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I heard Eluence is a good product line.
> 
> Question for those that henna.  Well I'm doing a cassia gloss today and of course I'm just now thinking what the heck am I gonna mix this up in .  Anyways I thought I read somewhere that you should use a non metal container??? Also what do you think about using steam instead of heat and how long do you use the heat or steam? IK I should be in the Henna thread but we got Aggie, Char, and T up here.  I know ya'll have the answers I need .



DO NOT use a metal container or metal spoon to mix up your cassia. 

I have steamed with henna and I have gotten good results. I use it for like an hour and then I let it sit on my head overnight.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

See I knew I could count on ya'll! Thank you.  Off to find something to mix this in and with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> See I knew I could count on ya'll! Thank you. Off to find something to mix this in and with.


 
Are you going to "steam" it in?  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you going to "steam" it in? Let us know how it turns out.


 
I found one of those old gladware containers so I will be mixing in it and using a plastic spoon.  Will definitely steam.  I was telling LC that I feel like I got moisture down.  My hair feels so soft & moisturized so now I want some shine.  Some bling.  I have enough to do one more treatment so if I like it will go on the restock list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I found one of those old gladware containers so I will be mixing in it and using a plastic spoon. Will definitely steam. I was telling LC that I feel like I got moisture down. My hair feels so soft & moisturized so now I want some shine. Some bling. I have enough to do one more treatment so if I like it will go on the restock list.


 
Yeah....I had bought some Cassia too.  

Although I get Serious _Blingalicious Blingability_ from Henna/Indigo. 

Far More Amazing Results than "any" Bottled Color. 

But I ended up returning/exchanging it for more Henna/Indigo (because I need the Coloring Properties).erplexed  And wasn't sure how/if the 3 would play well together.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok why is there nothing at all to buy. Yall have any suggestions?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah....I had bought some Cassia too.
> 
> Although I get Serious _Blingalicious Blingability_ from Henna/Indigo.
> 
> ...


I got Cassia because I don't want the color.  I believe it is known as neutral henna.  I just want the conditioning.  This is a mess too!!! I can see if I like this I will only be doing it every 6-8 weeks.  I hate to clean so I don't make messes .



La Colocha said:


> Ok why is there nothing at all to buy. Yall have any suggestions?


 I have you hit up etsy? You can always find some different things there.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I got Cassia because I don't want the color. I believe it is known as neutral henna. I just want the conditioning. This is a mess too!!! I can see if I like this I will only be doing it every 6-8 weeks. I hate to clean so I don't make messes .
> 
> 
> *I have you hit up etsy? You can always find some different things there*.


 
No, i have no idea where to start. I don't want darcy's or njoi creations. I don't know what other companies are on there.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 7, 2009)

hi ladies
happy labor day, i know im late lol. i have to work today. but that just means i get to be on here.

i havent bought anything today and honestly i dont think there is anything i want to buy. i really want to get rid of some stuff for real. 

i did like the curls products at first but then i found that it only worked half the time and the whipped cream only did good on my wet hair. i never use it anymore so whats the use in having it?


the oyin whipped pudding does nothing for me anymore either. i used it early this morning when i couldnt sleep just to make sure and it was like i didnt put anything on my hair at all. it seems the only moisturizers my hair likes is the shea butter and coconut oil mix, shea amla butter, and kbb hair cream. oh yea and qhemet heavy cream.

i just have way too much stuff.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hi ladies
> happy labor day, i know im late lol. i have to work today. but that just means i get to be on here.
> 
> i havent bought anything today and honestly i dont think there is anything i want to buy. *i really want to get rid of some stuff for real. *
> ...


 
I feel you, i ordered some new stuff, and im giving my other stuff away, My mom and my niece is here visiting and they are coming by, I laid everything i own out, so they can have what they want. Whatever is left if any ill pass it to you guys. I will keep the bare essentials until i can try my new stuff. I am also going to still try and make my own things.


----------



## Charz (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol these days I keep products long enough so I can do my youtube video reviews then 90% i sell on the exchange forum. Just did one on Donna Marie's Curling Jelly.

We'll see how it comes out.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 7, 2009)

This is what I normally do to keep the pjism down to a minimum.  Also, I always ask other members which conditioner versus another conditioner or which shampoo versus another shampoo.  

I'm running out of space to put all these products in anyway.  I didn't have this problem until I joined this board.  I was doing fine and so was my hair with my primary staples--no pjism whatsoever, but my stylist said it's okay to rotate so that gives me an excuse to buy just a few extra things.  I want just the best, though.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Lol these days I keep products long enough so I can do my youtube video reviews then 90% i sell on the exchange forum. Just did one on Donna Marie's Curling Jelly.
> 
> We'll see how it comes out.


 
I have to watch it.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have to watch it.


 
You do good reviews, The tops of the products for afroveda have changed also. The ginger almond butter reminds me of irish spring soap. I liked the smell.


----------



## Charz (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You do good reviews, The tops of the products for afroveda have changed also. The ginger almond butter reminds me of irish spring soap. I liked the smell.



Thats what it is! I couldn't put my finger on it. Thanks!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 7, 2009)

i really love all the afroveda moisturizers except the totally twisted. it puts an ashy look to m hair.
maybe she changed the smells because my hemp butter and shea amla butter smell totally different to me. the shea amla is clearly frankin whatever and mirh or whatever lol but the hemp butter smells like the hemp seed butter i bought from from nature with love. and my cocolatter smelled just like hot cocoa or chocalate chip cookies. so idk. maybe since she was  leaving she didnt have time to put the smells with it i dont know.

that shea amla butter is the bomb but i dont know if i want to repurchase the big jar because the sample jar last me a long time.
ETA oh and i cant wait to get my darcy botanicals leave in and curling jelly. even though i know no matter how good it is i will get bored with it.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out what this cassia smells like? Green tea?  I'm not sure.

I may have to try that Shea Amla out.....Wait a minute someone post the ingredients.  Maybe I can make it here or some version of it. IDK I kinda had another recipe in my head.

LC is right Char you do great reviews!

I am all over the place !


----------



## Charz (Sep 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what this cassia smells like? Green tea?  I'm not sure.
> 
> I may have to try that Shea Amla out.....Wait a minute someone post the ingredients.  Maybe I can make it here or some version of it. IDK I kinda had another recipe in my head.
> 
> ...



Aww thanks!

The ingredients are here


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i really love all the afroveda moisturizers except the totally twisted. it puts an ashy look to m hair.
> maybe she changed the smells because my hemp butter and shea amla butter smell totally different to me. the shea amla is clearly frankin whatever and mirh or whatever lol but the hemp butter smells like the hemp seed butter i bought from from nature with love. and my cocolatter smelled just like hot cocoa or chocalate chip cookies. so idk. maybe since she was leaving she didnt have time to put the smells with it i dont know.
> 
> that shea amla butter is the bomb but i dont know if i want to repurchase the big jar because the sample jar last me a long time.
> ETA oh and i cant wait to get my darcy botanicals leave in and curling jelly. *even though i know no matter how good it is i will get bored with it*.


 
We need to find a way around this, i am getting the same way. I have products that work for me but i want different ones. I ordered 2 lines and i want 1 more to rotate. I have been using the same products for a minute and i need something new. I think my problem is that i haven't been really rotating products. Hmm mmm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> We need to find a way around this, i am getting the same way. I have products that work for me but i want different ones. I ordered 2 lines and i want 1 more to rotate. I have been using the same products for a minute and i need something new. I think my problem is that i haven't been really rotating products. Hmm mmm


 
Yes.......Rotate Your Products. Clarify Your Hair if Stuff's Not Working. Do What You Need to Do.erplexed 

Truthfully, We All Have Enough Products where we do not anything new. Combined we could Shampoo, Co-Wash & DC an Entire Third World Country.

We need to just keep using what we have 'invested' good money in and making those work and Focus More on the Overall Health & Quality of Our Hair.

Some Ladies on this Very Board would literally "Kill" to have 1/4 of what we ALL currently have. Imma make Mine work. I know I can get all wound up too (because I am a Junkie) Just Like Ya'll. I Admit it.

But when the Dust Settles and I open that Garage Door MY PERSONAL REALITY Sets In and I come face to face with the Hundreds of Dollars sitting out there. Knowing I need to use them. I have a Great Variety of GOOD Products. Honestly, I do. 

Imma Chill. Rotate. And Be Grateful for what I Have and when I get Bored, Imma Go Out to the Garage and Arrange My Products.

_*runs outta thread*_


----------



## Americka (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes.......Rotate Your Products. Clarify Your Hair if Stuff's Not Working. Do What You Need to Do.erplexed
> 
> Truthfully, We All Have Enough Products where we do not anything new. Combined we could Shampoo, Co-Wash & DC an Entire Third World Country.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

T every time you talk about your stash I think to myself, " I would love to see it".


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> T every time you talk about your stash I think to myself, " I would love to see it".


 
It's So Much Better.  I have Given Away A Bunch Of Stuff in & out of the Country.  I Love to Buy them, But Honestly, I don't "Need" them.

I now have Shelves (although not as Long or Deep as they looked on-line Home Depot) but they will suffice. 

And Surprisingly, I know where every, single product is. 

I have a 2 car Garage, but Girl, if I had a Spouse there would be no where for him to park his car.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Shay....Give Us an Update on the Cassia!  I am curious how shiny it makes you.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

It's still in! I'm leaving it in overnight.  I will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

I have satisfied my binge for today and went to komaza and got a califa sample pack. So im done until i can try and get through these things. My mom took a few of my things and my niece took the rest i love her but she's a baby pj, she even went in some of my jasmines stuff but i still have a lot. Please pray for them to make it safetly back, they leave early in the morning. 

I think i got everything out of my system. I still want to do this challenge and stick to it. I have learned that i need to rotate my products. I can't keep using the same thing all the time even though it works. Doing that i will never be satisfied. Im glad you ladies use a variety of different products and you still have your staples.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 7, 2009)

you are right T. i will use up my products. most of them are really good products but i just get bored. i will just keep the oyin whipped pudding and curls whipped cream until it gets super duper cold and then i will use them to do twists and braids(although i seriously doubt i will actually do braids lmao).

also tonight i am going to clean out a drawer and put some random products in it. they are just sitting in the middle of the floor in a big sephora bag and im tired of looking at them. if i do that it will make me feel like i dont have as many products lol.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> you are right T. i will use up my products. most of them are really good products but i just get bored. i will just keep the *oyin whipped pudding and curls whipped cream* until it gets super duper cold and then i will use them to do twists and braids(although i seriously doubt i will actually do braids lmao).
> 
> also tonight i am going to clean out a drawer and put some random products in it. they are just sitting in the middle of the floor in a big sephora bag and im tired of looking at them. if i do that it will make me feel like i dont have as many products lol.


 
Che are these not giving you the moisture you need? And did you try to clarify?


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 7, 2009)

LC, let us know how the Califa products are. I've been wanting to try them, too! 

I used up  another Jasmine's Moisture Renewal this morning. I actually haven't ordered anything this weekend. I didn't get half as many sale emails as I usually do. Sometime this week, I'm going to hit up Jasmine's and get a few things, though. She still has the 20% off. I might drop by the BSS and check out this Taliah business, too. 
I'm also gonna dip back into Marshall's and see what Alterna and Sexy Hair stuff they have. 

I hate missing like 5 pages of posts in the daytime on my workdays.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> LC, let us know how the Califa products are. I've been wanting to try them, too!
> 
> I used up another Jasmine's Moisture Renewal this morning. I actually haven't ordered anything this weekend. I didn't get half as many sale emails as I usually do. Sometime this week, I'm going to hit up Jasmine's and get a few things, though. She still has the 20% off. I might drop by the BSS and check out this Taliah business, too.
> I'm also gonna dip back into Marshall's and see what Alterna and Sexy Hair stuff they have.
> ...


 
I sure will let you guys know, the samples should be enough for me to see if i like it or not. Good job on using up  products. There weren't very many sales, not even clothes and stuff like i thought it would be. Oh well. We can save up money for black friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> you are right T. i will use up my products. *most of them are really good products but i just get bored.* also tonight i am going to clean out a drawer and put some random products in it. they *are just sitting in the middle of the floor in a big sephora bag and im tired of looking at them. *if i do that it will make me feel like i dont have as many products lol.


 
Me Too (at the Bolded). 

All Of Us Up in this Piece are Serious Product-Divas!  We Got Da' Stuff.

We Got the Bombdiggity Products and the Very Best of Product Lines.

Unfortunately, we Also Have a Problem A Big Problem.

PJ-ism is definitely a sickness.  Remember All that STUFF I bought at Bath & Body when Phyto was having that Big Sale?  

It Sat in my Laundry Room in a Big Huge Shopping Bag for weeks. (second bolded) 

Until I start mailing most it out of here because I got tired of looking at it. 

I just took what is left the other day and put it on the Shelf.erplexed


----------



## chebaby (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Che are these not giving you the moisture you need? And did you try to clarify?


 they dont seem to be giving me the moisture they used to. i havent clarified in a while because last time i did(about a month ago) it took me a week to get my moisture back. but i do use a shampoo bar or black soap sometimes twice a week.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 7, 2009)

yes T pj-ness is a serious problem. somtimes i look at my products and im like and other times im like erplexed. i like having options and i see my hair growing a thriving. you should have seen my hair yesterday after the avocado treatment. my hair was so strong and yet soft and my curls were so clumped together from the giovanni direct leave in. i was so happy. but when i look at my stash like erplexed i wonder what the heck was i thinking when i bought this crap.
and the thing about it is if i buy a product that i really wanted whether it worked or not when i got it isnt an issue. its those products that i just bought because i got the urge. like that crap in a jar blended beauty. those products suck on my hair and i only got it because at the time it seemed like i had everything else. now im really sick of looking at that because its not like i really wanted it in the first place.

i need help


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> they dont seem to be giving me the moisture they used to. *i havent clarified in a while because last time i did(about a month ago) it took me a week to get my moisture back*. but i do use a shampoo bar or black soap sometimes twice a week.


 
What clarifying shampoo are you using? When i clarify i prepoo with something heavy, oil or butter, And my hair never feels stripped. Whatever dc you are using should put the moisture back in your hair after you clarify.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> yes T pj-ness is a serious problem. somtimes i look at my products and im like and other times im like erplexed. *i need help*


 
Girl, Admittedly, WE ALL DO!  That's why this Challenge was Such A Brilliant Idea.  

Because it Forced Us To Evaluate & Use what We Had and Not so Limiting as to Go Cold Turkey and Be on a No-Buy that We'd All Fail.

Girl, Last Night, I was Ready!  I was Determined to Get My Shop On.  I Had waited for this weekend.  But, for the most part, there really wasn't any good Sales out there.

We Just have to stay focused and start saving up for Black Friday and Putting a Dent in What We Have On Hand and Keep Rotating.    

IA Wholeheartedly, at times I look at my Stash Like: And then Other Times I'm Like: You Big Dummy -- Did you Need That?

So, We are Really Growing. (And Hopefully Our Hair is Too) 

Just think a couple of months ago we wouldn't have even been "thinking about this" at all.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> What clarifying shampoo are you using? *When i clarify i prepoo with something heavy, oil or butter, And my hair never feels stripped.* Whatever dc you are using should put the moisture back in your hair after you clarify.


 
I do the same, La. I clarify on a regular basis and this way, I never have a problem feeling stripped. 

I use DE Organic Cleanse Deep Cleansing or diluted Elucence Volume Clarifying.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I do the same, La. I clarify on a regular basis and this way, I never have a problem feeling stripped.
> 
> I use DE Organic Cleanse Deep Cleansing or diluted *Elucence Volume Clarifying*.


 
This right here is my staple clarifyer, i have hard water too and this helps with the mineral deposits i love this shampoo. Ive tried a many clarifiers and this one is the best ive tried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

I think Clarifying Helps You Get the Most From Your Products.  It seems like once you clarify you get better _Product Penetration_ (if that makes sense).

I seem to get better results especially from my Reconstructors and my DC Treatments after I have Clarified. 

By Removing that Gunk (Buildup) in a Gentle Way, it enables you to see if a product is really working for you like you think it is.

It Seems to GRAB the Product.

Next time I am looking for a Clarifying 'Poo in (2015) I will have to try the one you referenced.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think Clarifying Helps You Get the Most From Your Products. *It seems like once you clarify you get better Product Penetration (if that makes sense*).
> 
> I seem to get better results especially from my Reconstructors and my DC Treatments after I have Clarified.
> 
> ...


 
The bolded is true, i always clarify when i try a new product to see if it really works. I did it with that dc i got from sally's and my hair was nice and soft. Always start with a clean slate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, Because you are coating your hair daily with various products (regardless if it is all natural stuff) or not.  Co-Washing, using daily styling products (which I happen to be extremely heavy-handed with) all coat your Hair.erplexed  Even before I apply the 'Poo, I will rinse and rinse and rinse first.

My Hair is More Receptive to Products once it's Clarified. I have been noticing this for a while.  It Grabs the Product and My Hair Reacts Better to it. 

I think alot of people have the perception that it is only used to remove "cones" and that's why they shy away from clarifying, but actually IMO it is like "Detoxing" your Hair.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Because you are coating your hair daily with various products (regardless if it is all natural stuff) or not. Co-Washing, using daily styling products (which I happen to be extremely heavy-handed with) all coat your Hair.erplexed Even before I apply the 'Poo, I will rinse and rinse and rinse first.
> 
> My Hair is More Receptive to Products once it's Clarified. I have been noticing this for a while. It Grabs the Product and My Hair Reacts Better to it.
> 
> I think alot of people have the perception that it is only used to remove "cones" and that's why they shy away from clarifying, but actually IMO it is like "Detoxing" your Hair.


 
I never heard of clarifying until i came to this board. And its made a big difference for me. I try to time it 1x a month but sometimes i lose track. If my hair starts to feel coated when wet then i know its time to clarify. Its hard but i try not to mistake moisturized with greasy build up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, For Those of Us that Baggy etc.....We Need to Clarify.  All of that Creamy Stuff we Use !  The Gels, The Oils, The Spritzes & The Sprays, Pomades, Serums, Leave-Ins.... are all adhering to our Hair.

Choking the Life out of it.  Smothering..........

It just doesn't make good sense, not to clarify _sometimes_.  IA:  Once A Month is a Good Plan or whenever you "Feel" the Heaviness of Build Up.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 7, 2009)

i clarify with kenra. i used to like it because i always pre poo with conditioner. well this time i dont know what went wrong but my hair was not having it. i even deep conditioned overnight and my hair was soft but it didnt FEEL right. so now i just shampoo with black soap twice a week. it cleans my hair but it doesnt strip it.

i finished a bottle of my oyin J&B and water mix. i have two back ups. when im through with those i will move on to mixing my curls quench moisturizer with water.
i also finished my hairveda whipped gelly(its about time lmao). even though i like it i dont think i will repurchase.

im thinking of doing a wash and go shingle tomorrow with afroveda pur whipped gelly but i dont know yet. i cant wait to do my mid week co wash this week with the rest of my coconut milk. yep cant wait.

also i have decided(like just now) that i will no longer be using products that are not all natural or atleast 95% all natural.

this means no more suave tropical coconut conditioner or vo5 conditioner after i finish what i have.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, For Those of Us that Baggy etc.....We Need to Clarify. All of that Creamy Stuff we Use ! The Gels, The Oils, The Spritzes & The Sprays, Pomades, Serums, Leave-Ins.... are all adhering to our Hair.
> 
> *Choking the Life out of it. Smothering*..........
> 
> It just doesn't make good sense, not to clarify _sometimes_. IA: Once A Month is a Good Plan or whenever you "Feel" the Heaviness of Build Up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

IK:  I Need to Clarify Fairly Regularly.  Especially since I only do my Hair Once a Week.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 7, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, For Those of Us that Baggy etc.....We Need to Clarify.  All of that Creamy Stuff we Use !  The Gels, The Oils, The Spritzes & The Sprays, Pomades, Serums, Leave-Ins.... are all adhering to our Hair.
> 
> *Choking the Life out of it.  Smothering.........*.
> 
> It just doesn't make good sense, not to clarify _sometimes_.  IA:  Once A Month is a Good Plan or whenever you "Feel" the Heaviness of Build Up.




I try to clarify once a month. Before joining this board I knew nothing of chelating and since Aloe Rid is a clarifier and chelator, I decided to try that. Boy, even with moisture DC my hair felt dry days after. I think i'll stick to my Pantene Purity clarifying poo from now on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah...You Definitely Gotta Put that Moisture Back In.  

I always follow up by doing my DC with Heat.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 7, 2009)

Goodnight ladies ill see yall tommorrow, got to hit the sack for work..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

Morning Ladies, for those of you at Home today.  

I, Like Shay, is on "Staycation" this Week, So I am at the Crib Chillin'.  If anybody's home, Hit Me Back.

I will more than likely finish up my Grapeseed & Avacado Oil's this week.  I had purchased them when  I was Mix-MasterT. 

So, I only have a little of each of those.  Perhaps I should "mix them together" they both seem light enough for that? And eliminate one container.

I will consider a re-purchase on both once HOT Season Rolls around, but honestly, I think I have enough additional Oils to do HOTS On to probably get me through the Entire Winter.......i.e. jojoba, almond, soybean, sesame, macadamia nut, wheat germ, olive, coconut, vitamin e oil etc....

So, having said that, I'll just continue to try to use up stuff here.


----------



## Charz (Sep 8, 2009)

^ I wanna staycation!!!!!

Does anyone have any reviews for the Afrodetangler?


----------



## Charz (Sep 8, 2009)

chebaby said:


> also i have decided(like just now) that i will no longer be using products that are not all natural or atleast 95% all natural.


 

Welcome to the club!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

^^^^^^^^

So, Do you think you'll like the Komaza?


----------



## Charz (Sep 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> So, Do you think you'll like the Komaza?


 

Hopefully! I got 4 bottles of the cleansing conditioner cuz it was half off.

I also got the olive mask, herbal oil and shea butter lotion sample. I am excited and I will be doing a review after I try them.


----------



## Charz (Sep 8, 2009)

I think my hair might not like Aloe Vera as a moisturizer.

ETA: And I think Coconut Oil doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Hopefully! I got 4 bottles of the cleansing conditioner cuz it was half off.
> 
> I also got the olive mask, herbal oil and shea butter lotion sample. *I am excited and I will be doing a review after I try them.*


 
Can I Pleeeze Have Your Autograph?


----------



## Charz (Sep 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can I Pleeeze Have Your Autograph?


 
Girl Please lol, I am humbled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

I Just Watched Your Pure Whipped Gelly & the Donna Marie Review.  Good Job!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm here hoping I can force myself up outta this joint today.  I doubt it.  I will probably head out tomorrow.  Make a full day of it but get home before everybody else.  I think that's the best part--not dealing with traffic and a bunch a people up in the stores.  That's a joke bw me & mom.  She has days off but she runs so many errands she ends up getting home at the same time as if she worked.  

My hair is airdrying now.  I think I did see some extra shine but we shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

She's a Very Smart Lady.  And She's Absolutely Right.  You can get so much done being off during the week and back at the Cut before people get off work.  

I SO love being home During the Week.

I ended up ordering a few Butters from Texas Supply.  They Have a Little 10%discount (for what it's worth) *Code: TNS10*
So, I got:

Almond 3 or 4 oz
Hemp Seed 3 or 4 oz
Macadamia 3 or 4 oz
Shea 7.5 oz
Avacado 7 or 8 oz

Which was a pretty good deal.  So, I guess I am pretty much set with that.  My Plan is to be "Buttered Up" All Winter.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> She's a Very Smart Lady. And She's Absolutely Right. You can get so much done being off during the week and back at the Cut before people get off work.
> 
> I SO love being home During the Week.
> 
> ...


 
Why are you tempting me??? See watch me talk my self out a few of them.  Let's see I already have the Totally Twisted Ginger Almond Butter from Afroveda.  I have hemp seed hairdressing from Karess Krafter.  I have some shea butter I need to make stuff with.  The macadamia & avocado may be calling my name.


----------



## Charz (Sep 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Why are you tempting me??? See watch me talk my self out a few of them. Let's see I already have the Totally Twisted Ginger Almond Butter from Afroveda. I have hemp seed hairdressing from Karess Krafter. I have some shea butter I need to make stuff with. The *macadamia & avocado* may be calling my name.


 
You want these? I can send you them!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

La Colocha -- Has Me Looking at Smaller Sized Stuff (Samples). 

I use to always immediately Super Size all my "Stuff" but now she has me totally re-thinking  that.  

That way, I get more variety and get to see "what" I like, instead of buying a Large Jar of Something and Not caring for it.erplexed  

If I have the smaller sizes and sample a variety, I can decide which ones worked best for me.  So, I am willing to "try" the Samples for awhile. 

That's why I got some of those in those 3 & 4 ounce sizes.  I knew I really wanted the Avacado and the Shea, I just threw the other ones in to "try."

Decided to 'skip' the Mango because if the _grittiness_.  Their prices are pretty decent.  It's the Shipping that Hurts.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 8, 2009)

Good morning, ladies. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> She's a Very Smart Lady.  And She's Absolutely Right.  You can get so much done being off during the week and back at the Cut before people get off work.
> 
> I SO love being home During the Week.
> 
> ...


 Wow, I've always wanted to try a few butters. Off to check it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Good morning, ladies.
> 
> Wow, I've always wanted to try a few butters. Off to check it out.


 
Hi iNicola! I'm so Glad You All Are Here

Yeah, those Butters Look/Sound Awesome. 

I wanted to get all fancy and get Coffee and Orange and Lemon  But decided to stick to the "basics"  I made good choices.  I think they had jojoba (I need to go see) I hope I didn't forget it.erplexed


----------



## Charz (Sep 8, 2009)

I love getting ingredients from http://www.thesage.com/


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 8, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> You want these? I can send you them!


 
Yes! I will take them! Do you have jojoba or bassau (sp?) too ? Off to pm you my address .


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been looking at you tube to try & look at other people's shea butter recipes.  I would like to pull from here and there and then make my own unique version.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

The Good Thing about this particular Thread is we're so willing to share products.  It's so totally Cool. That we so willingly Pass Things On.

The Bad Thing:  We Should all be in Rehab


----------



## iNicola (Sep 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi iNicola! I'm so Glad You All Are Here
> 
> Yeah, those Butters Look/Sound Awesome.
> 
> I wanted to get all fancy and get Coffee and Orange and Lemon  But decided to stick to the "basics"  I made good choices.  I think they had jojoba (I need to go see) I hope I didn't forget it.erplexed


I'd love to get feedback on those butter when you get around to using them. I'll see how the butter from Shescent it responds to DD hair (as well as mines) before making my own.

ETA: Ok, i'm off for awhile. Happy chatting ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

iNicola said:


> I'd love to get feedback on those butter when you get around to using them. I'll see how the butter from Shescent it responds to DD hair (as well as mines) *before making my own.
> *
> ETA: Ok, i'm off for awhile. Happy chatting ladies


 
Uh Oh!  Wait a Minute!  Hold Up!  

I wasn't tryna' "make" anything.  I just thought I could use the "Butters" As-Is.

*Somebody HELP* !  I don't have to "do anything" to them do I? 

I just want to open and apply.  I Ain't tryna' Mix Nothing, Add Nothing etc...


----------



## Charz (Sep 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh Oh! Wait a Minute! Hold Up!
> 
> I wasn't tryna' "make" anything. I just thought I could use the "Butters" As-Is.
> 
> ...


 

You don't have to mix them unless you want a whipped butter. Then you can use any ole' oil, like coconut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> You don't have to mix them unless you want a whipped butter. Then you can use any ole' oil, like coconut.


 
Okay....So What's the Consistency?  They aren't Hard are they?  I thought they were kinda Smooth like?


----------



## Charz (Sep 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....So What's the Consistency? They aren't Hard are they? I thought they were kinda Smooth like?


 
I have all of them and they are soft. The only butter I have encounted so far that isn't soft/creamy is cocoa butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

GREAT THANKS!  I ain't tryna' to do too many things....


----------



## Charz (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anyone's hair feel "crispy" when using products with high concentrations of aloe vera?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 8, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Does anyone's hair feel "crispy" when using products with high concentrations of aloe vera?


 
No.  I use aloe vera gel heavily (because I am truly heavy handed) when doing wet twists.  When I take them out later for a twist out my hair feels very soft and moisturized.  No crispiness and no crunch.

I would have to see what products I have that may have aloe vera gel in it.


----------



## Charz (Sep 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> No. I use aloe vera gel heavily (because I am truly heavy handed) when doing wet twists. When I take them out later for a twist out my hair feels very soft and moisturized. No crispiness and no crunch.
> 
> I would have to see what products I have that may have aloe vera gel in it.


 

Dang, mine always feels crispy like burnt bacon....

I can condition a product containing it as long as I wash it out. But leaving Aloe Vera in my hair makes it crispy.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 8, 2009)

my hair usually likes products with alovera gel or juice in them.

@Charz my hair looks a little like your so im surprised coconut oil does nothing for you. my hair loves it.

i may get some butters when i get some money. the only one im really interested in is avocado butter because im on an avocado kick right now. but i never use my avocado oil lol.

i cant wait to make my next batch of banana conditioner.
does anyone know how long you can keep home made conditioners? i have my avocado and coconut milk conditioner in the fridge and plan on using it this weekend. what if i freeze it?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 8, 2009)

hey does anyone want these:


miss jessies baby buttercreme


curls whipped cream

im willing to trade. i dont know what i want so just make me an offer i cant refuse lmao.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh Oh!  Wait a Minute!  Hold Up!
> 
> *I wasn't tryna' "make" anything.  I just thought I could use the "Butters" As-Is.
> *
> ...


  @ the bolded. Nah, I meant that I might want to make some homemade stuff by mixing them together. I was planning on getting shea butter and avocado butter but you mentioned that you bought almond, hemp seed and macadamia. So when you do try those some feedback would be good


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 8, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hey does anyone want these:
> 
> jane carte N&S
> miss jessies baby buttercreme
> ...


 
Whew you ain't got nothing I want.  Yes, it feels good to say that .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hey does anyone want these:
> 
> jane carte N&S
> miss jessies baby buttercreme
> ...


 
Okay......I'll trade you a GBP for the Jane Carter?  Is that be a do-able trade for you? OR a SheScentIt Fortifying Mask?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

iNicola said:


> @ the bolded. Nah, *I meant that I might want to make some homemade stuff by mixing them together. *I was planning on getting shea butter and avocado butter but you mentioned that you bought almond, hemp seed and macadamia. So when you do try those some feedback would be good


 
WHEW......Girl, You had me Worried and then You Signed Offerplexed  

I'm Like.....  I Ain't Tryna' Mix Nothin' Up


----------



## chebaby (Sep 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay......I'll trade you a GBP for the Jane Carter? Is that be a do-able trade for you? OR a SheScentIt Fortifying Mask?


 sure thats doable. i'll take the GPB just pm your information.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 8, 2009)

Good day ladies i hope everyone is ok. Im happy i got my shipping notice from komaza and beauty of new york. That is the kind of service i like. I can't wait to try my stuff. Its like waiting for a crack hit.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah I got my notice for Darcy's.  I gotta go pick it up from the post office.  I figure I will go to Sally's and Target while I'm out.

Okay Cassia.  Hmmm.  I think I notice some shine.  Isn't it supposed to be a cumulative effect? I have enough to do one more gloss which I will do like in November.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

chebaby said:


> sure thats doable. i'll take the GPB just pm your information.


 
Thanks Che!  I've been wanting to try JC N&S. 

I know You are trying to use more 'natural' products and I know N&S is quite pricey so.......

I would also like to throw in either a Giovanni Nutra-Fix Reconstructor or the Deeper Moisture Smooth As Silk Conditioner or a 50:50 Balancer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

My Qhemet Samples of the Olive Oil & Honey Hydrating Balm, the Amla Oil and Heavy Cream and the Burdock Root Cream Came Today!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 8, 2009)

Ladies are you using henna for conditoning or color? Because i found a long gray colocha and i pulled it out. It was as long as the rest of my hair and it was hiding. Im only 30. What brand do you use for color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2009)

First of All, Henna is Henna.  A Plant.  All Natural, Green. So it is basically all the same.  There is Body Art Quality Henna (which I use) and there is Henna/Henna that has certain qualities Metallic properties that is not recommended for Relaxed/Chemically Treated Hair, so that's why I use BAQ.

The Henna will Color & Cover Grey.  I use The Body Quality Art Henna for African American Hair & for Hair that has been chemically treated by: Mehandi.com  One Kind for AA's & Relaxed. 

Mehandi.com has a good pictorial of the Henna Application Process along with a variety of Henna Compounds.  Alot of Ladies use the one from HennaSooq (sp) too.  I haven't tried hers.

*For Color*:  Henna is going to naturally give the grey in your hair red/brown/coppery highlights if you allow the dye to release by using ACV or Lemon Juice something acidic etc....

And since I have a considerable amount of grey and don't want brownish-reddish hair, I have to do a 2 step process with Indigo that gives me a more dark brownish black.

*For Conditioning*:  You just mix with Water or Amla or something else (Conditioner).  It doesn't sound like you have enough "grey" to use henna to cover it.  You will get Highlights whereever you have the grey especially if you allow the dye to release.  

I am not sure about using it w/o releasing the dye. I think when I asked Charz, she said you could see her "red" outdoors. I have never done it that way.  Charz has tho'.  And I am sure Aggie knows everyway to use it too.  

You may want to look at a coupla' threads.  And Look at Mehandi's Site.  It is very informative and it shows you the different outcomes on black peoples, natural hair.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 9, 2009)

Goodmorning ladies, I haven't used up anymore products but i have decided on some things that i will keep buying and i will up date this later.

elucence moisturizing clarifying shampoo
avocado butter to make avocado butter cream
ytc mud mask
Silk elements megasilk conditioning treatment( i like this but ive only used it once, i will use i a few more times to see if it will stay on the list).

S-curl for the summer- I have put this up for now its getting too cold out. But it will remain a staple unless i find something better.

I want to get my products together before it starts to snow so i can order in bulk. I don't want to be buying anything in the winter time. I hope i can stick to somethings instead of flip flopping around. But i will have a variety. Yall have a good day off to work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Morning Peeps!  I will more than likely be using up the remainder of my Grapeseed oil this week.  I decided not to mix that and the Avacado together. 

The Avacado is a little "heavier" but that one will be gone as well at least by next week.  Not sure, if I will replace the Grapeseed (maybe for Summer use since it is sooo light).  Definitely will re-buy the Avacado.

I will be Hendigo'ing this weekend and DC'ing.  May use some stuff up then.  Maybe my SE Mega Silk Conditioner that I Co-Wash with B4 Applying the Henna.  And I may be using up the remainder of a pack of Henna.  Need to go check.

Overall, still using up stuff and downsizing items (and still purchasing, on occasion, but not nearly as bad as it use to be).


----------



## Charz (Sep 9, 2009)

Its sad that the post office ladies at my job, know my name and know how I roll. And that I'm there mailing stuff atleast 3 days a week.


----------



## Charz (Sep 9, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ladies are you using henna for conditoning or color? Because i found a long gray colocha and i pulled it out. It was as long as the rest of my hair and it was hiding. Im only 30. What brand do you use for color.


 

I use Rajasthani Henna Powder. I use henna for both conditioning and color! When direct light hits my hair you can see a red tint. Also the same for my FH. My mother uses it for her grays, they just look like red highlights.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Girl, IK:  I'm starting to "feel" like a Postal Worker!


----------



## Charz (Sep 9, 2009)

Tonight.....I am gonna flat iron my natural hair.....for the first time! 

These single strand knots from wash and goes are killing me. I plan on trimming my hair with my hair scissors while my hair is straight! 

I am gonna use my Sedu, and some paul mitchell skinny serum.

I am terrified!!!!

I was almost APL while relaxed with leaving super relaxer in my hair for the max time and flat ironing every day with blonde highlights. My whole head was relaxed too during a touch up, not just new growth 

I hope my natural hair can handle it. I would like to do it once every one or two weeks maybe. Is that too often??

What do you guys think? Gimme some advice please!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay....Is that Skinny Serum both a Serum and a Heat Protectant too?  Please Make sure you got that Temp turned way down on that Sedu too!  You need a Good Heat Protectant.

So, You are doing your own dusting/trim? WOW. Impressive.  Let me know how that goes. 

I haven't used Direct Heat in Months.  i.e. no flat iron, no curling iron etc...for a minute.  You will have to determine if straightening twice a month works for you and your current lifestyle.  

You got to find that perfect balance for you. 

So, you're saying staightening it Bi-Weekly?  

Just make sure you aren't doing too much manipulation.  That's where the problems arise.  Doing too much.  

Cause truthfully, straightened hair seems like you are always "handling" it.  Alot of manipulation.erplexed

Girl...........I am Cheering for You !   Whatever you decide, it'll be Cute.


----------



## Charz (Sep 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....Is that Skinny Serum both a Serum and a Heat Protectant too? Please Make sure you got that Temp turned way down on that Sedu too! You need a Good Heat Protectant.
> 
> So, You are doing your own dusting/trim? WOW. Impressive. Let me know how that goes.
> 
> ...


 
I just gotta get rid of these knots! I feel as though I do too much manipulation by detangling my hair after WnG and for braidouts. It seems as though my natural hair hates to be touched. Even when I do twists it freaks out. It does not like to be wet either.


I feel you on the temperature, I have to keep that in mind.

So wait whats a good heat protectant. I thought all serums were heat protectants?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I feel you on the temperature, I have to keep that in mind.  So wait whats a good heat protectant. I thought all serums were heat protectants?


 
Well...they have all kinds.  I thought they were mostly 'sprays'  I guess some of the serums are used that way too.  

I always think of serums as hair polishers or glossers, but I guess they are used for direct "heat" as well.  I searched and found this thread.  Remember.........Use as little direct heat as possible.  Let me know what you decide.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=68955


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 9, 2009)

I had a girl working for me this summer that I found out was natural.  You know I'm always talking hair. Anyways she flat irons every two weeks. But the thing is she has worked for the county the past 3 summers--this is just the first summer she worked for me--and her length has not changed.  I don't know what her technique is or anything and her hair looks healthy.  All of that to say just be careful Char.  I think there is a support thread for heat straightened naturals on here.  

So Darcy's was actually at the condo office and not the post office.  So I got that and went to Sally's & CVS.  I just picked up some accessories and supplies.  Probably at some point during staycation I will hit up Whole Foods, Target, and maybe Trader Joe's.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 9, 2009)

my brother asked me when i was gonna flat iron my hair since its growing so fast. i told him never lmao. the reason is because when i was relaxed i used two heat protectants at the same time and my hair was still heat damaged when i chopped it off. even though i hadnt had a relaxer in eleven months before chopping it off i had to cut down to one inch of hair. my hair is VERY fine. i mean very fine, thinner than a strand of thread. my dad's hair is the same but he has type two hair and i have type 3c hair. if i ever straighten my hair it will be by roller set and it wont be for another year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Char:  I just read through that link I posted, for you about The Best Heat Protectants -- and it had some valuable options in there.

IA, with Shay.  I was able to keep my tangles & knots successfully by Steaming and Using Heavy Deep Conditioners. 

And frequent detangling (although I am relaxed).

Just be Careful.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 9, 2009)

Here you go Char:

Straight Hair Natural's Support Thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sh...t+straightened+naturals+support+thread&page=5

Naturals who straighten your hair. Lets share our regimens:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=274495&highlight=naturals+that+straighten

Naturals that straighten
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=298845&highlight=naturals+that+straighten


----------



## Charz (Sep 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IA, with Shay. I was able to keep my tangles & knots successfully by Steaming and Using Heavy Deep Conditioners.


 

Its different when your hair is natural at the ends and getting tangles/knots versus being relaxed. My hair only tangles at the ends, seriously, its so sad. I can go through my "newgrowth" with a comb like butta, then when I get to the ends its like .

I just think that all the manipulation that I have been doing is gonna kill my hair. 

Shoot if all I had to do was to steam and DC I would never have tangles lol.

But in any case if I decide not to do it often, atleast this will give me a chance to trim. Because maybe thats why my hair is tangling at the ends, *I havn't had a trim since my BC, in Nov*


----------



## Charz (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww thanks guys <3 <3 <3


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 9, 2009)

Che--I got the Darcy's leave in today and its thin but not paper or watery thin like I thought.  So I may be able to work with this.  I think you said Shescentit's Coco Cream has a similar consistency? If so, I may try that out too but only if the Alba and/or the Darcy's don't work out.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 9, 2009)

good luck Char.

somtimes i get that urge to have straight hair but i think i will buy a cute wig before i make that jump. if you have thick strands and use heat protectant it may not be a problem for you.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 9, 2009)

also i finshed my can of coconut milk today by co washing with it. i dont want to get protein overload but honestly my hair thrives on protein.


----------



## Charz (Sep 9, 2009)

Hmmm maybe I just need a trim? I think I will try trimming my hair tonight while wet and see if that makes a difference. If it does, maybe I don't need to flat iron at all!

Whats more damaging, blow drying or flat ironing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Charz:  Let us know how it turns out. 

The Dusting/Trimming and the Flat Ironing.  When are you Doing it?


----------



## Charz (Sep 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz: Let us know how it turns out.
> 
> The Dusting/Trimming and the Flat Ironing. When are you Doing it?


 

I'm gonna dust tonight after work!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 9, 2009)

Shay the coco cream and DB leave in have the same texture to me. at least from the sample of DB i have. she  shipped my package today so i should have it by the end of this week. i have so many leave ins it crazy.

i have 6 hair milks, 1 nectar, i coco cream, 1 DB daily leave in, 1 KK KT and 1 giovanni direct.

i love all of those leave ins but i think the only ones i will stick with is the kbb hair milk, giovanni direct leave in and maybe kinky curly knot today once in a while.

last night i slipped up and purchase some IC fantasia olive oil gel and i love it. its my first time using it but i really really like it and it $20 cheaper than kinky curly so i guess this is gonna be one none natural product i dont plan on giving up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I'm gonna dust tonight after work!


 
Okay....Are you going to use the PM Skinny Serum or are you going to get something else to use when you Flat Iron?  

Have you ever Flat Ironed with the Skinny?


----------



## Charz (Sep 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....Are you going to use the PM Skinny Serum or are you going to get something else to use when you Flat Iron?
> 
> Have you ever Flat Ironed with the Skinny?


 
Yup back in the day!

Well I am gonna try just dusting my hair tonight and see if it makes a diff. If not I'll flat iron tonight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Yup back in the day!
> 
> Well I am gonna try just dusting my hair tonight and see if it makes a diff. If not I'll flat iron tonight!


 
WATCH THAT HEAT !


----------



## chebaby (Sep 9, 2009)

yall know what?
my natural hair is really funny. it is always too soft and i dont know why. last week when it was craving protein after i used all those protein conditioners and treatment i turned around and did the avocado and coconut milk treatment and my hair was on cloud 9. it was so strong. do yall know the very next day my hair was too soft again. i dont know what to do. i did another coconut milk treatment today for almost two hours and my hair feels damn good but now im starting to think that most of the treatments i do will have to be protein.
i mean when i detaingle it will be with a moisturizing conditioner like oyin honey hemp. that is the best darn conditioner in the owrld to detaingle. and in the winter im sure i will need more moisture but right now it seems like any moisture is too much.
i even stopped sealing my leave ins in with shea butter or whatever cream i was using and just used the leave in and my hair still get too soft. its not mushy but i know its too soft.

so i think what i will do is mid week every week do a coconut milk co wash and every other sunday do the avocado treatment. the other sundays i will do the banana treatment with honey and coconut milk. so it will still have a balance of moisture and protein.

and you know the AO GPB used to give me good balance and make my hair feel strong but now it just makes it extra soft.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 9, 2009)

chebaby said:


> also i finshed my can of coconut milk today by co washing with it. i dont want to get protein overload but honestly my hair thrives on protein.


Ohhh...I never tried that before. I think I have some here. So you rinse with it then do a moisturizing DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^^

Thanks Che!  Maybe I will go back to using Coconut Milk & Coconut Cream Rinses once it starts getting "colder" especially since I have Cans of Both in my Cabinet.

Maybe I'll alternate between those and the HOTS.  I only have a few cans of the Coconut Stuff tho'

I wonder how I could incorporate them into the Hots?  During the Rinse Out?  Hmm?  That would help me get rid of those.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh, I used up my tub of Natural Key. Seems like i'm going through 2 16oz tubs a month now. I bought two more already but I'm thinking of returning one for the Silicone Mix. The mineral oil in the Silicone Mix kills it for me though. My Mizani night time treatment already has mineral oil it so I'm trying not to have too many mineral oil products in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Oh, I used up my tub of Natural Key. Seems like i'm going through 2 16oz tubs a month now. I bought two more already but I'm thinking of *returning one for the Silicone Mix*.


 
I Did Not Care for Silicone Mix at all.  That was one that I successfully Sold on the Exchange Forum.

If you get it let me know how you like it.  

Doesn't it contain Formaldhyde (sp) too?


----------



## iNicola (Sep 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Did Not Care for Silicone Mix at all.  That was one that I successfully Sold on the Exchange Forum.
> 
> If you get it let me know how you like it.
> 
> *Doesn't it contain Formaldhyde (sp) too?*


 Really? I'll stick with my Natural Key then since I love the ingredients. Thanks, girl.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 9, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Ohhh...I never tried that before. I think I have some here. So you rinse with it then do a moisturizing DC?


 no, i just slather it on dry hair and put a plastic cap on. when im donne i just rinse and style. its not heavy protein so i dont think you HAVE to follow with something moisturizing. i just rinsed and added leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, I use to pour on, put on a Plastic Cap and Leave on for about an hour and then Rinse out.


----------



## Charz (Sep 9, 2009)

I did my trim. Used up HairVeda Moist 24/7, dunno if I will repurchase. I am trying out my no aloe vera regiment to see if it makes a difference.

My ends feel so much better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I did my trim. Used up HairVeda Moist 24/7, dunno if I will repurchase. I am trying out my no aloe vera regiment to see if it makes a difference.
> 
> My ends feel so much better.


 
So, You decided against flat-ironing?

Yeah...if Aloe doesn't work for you, don't use it.


----------



## Charz (Sep 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, You decided against flat-ironing?



For now lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

I Got My Fed-Ex Notice via e-mail today about my Butta's From Texas Natural Supply!  YAY! 

I guess they are on their way.

I looked my at Henna Stash, The one pack that's opened, I probably have about 2 more Treatments.  I will be opening a pack of Indigo.  I can usually get about 4 Indigo's out of a Pack.

I may be set with Henna/Indigo until the End of the Year.  

I'm ready to use up more stuff ya'll.  

Imma do my Henna/Indigo this weekend and will Co-Wash with this Fabulously Moisturizing Jason Hemp Seed Oil Conditioner. (Which I haven't been able to find again).  I probably won't use it up tho'

Are Ya'll Using Up Stuff?


----------



## Americka (Sep 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Got My Fed-Ex Notice via e-mail today about my Butta's From Texas Natural Supply!  YAY!
> 
> I guess they are on their way.
> 
> ...



I've wanted to order butters from TNS for a minute. This might seem like a dumb question, but how are they used? Especially for a relaxed head? Can you drop some knowledge on a sister?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Americka said:


> I've wanted to order butters from TNS for a minute. This might seem like a dumb question, but how are they used? Especially for a relaxed head? Can you drop some knowledge on a sister?


 
Imma Use Mine Like a Lightweight Hairdress.  Like I would any Hairdress. Hopefully, they all are "lightweight"  

The Shea and the Olive might be a little heavier.  I hope not much tho'

Imma just rub it in my Palms and apply "Lightly" to hair.

e.g. Elasta QP Mango Butter etc..don't know if you've ever used this one or not?

I will use as a moisturizing butter.  I will have to see their consistencies once they arrive.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 9, 2009)

im wearing a wash and go today like i do everyday. but im tired of touching my hair because im worried about too much moisture so when i get home tonight im going to put in some dry twists with kbb hair cream. i miss using that stuff. then i will take the twists down in the morning. is i like it then thats what i will be doing until i get tired of it. i was thinking of blowing my hair out into an afro and doing a fro hawk for my friends b-day party this weekend but i think i will hold off on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Are Ya'll Close to Using Up Anything?  A Corner Left?  

Down to the Last Spritz of Something? Tipping the Bottle Unside Down? One More Use?

Come On Ladies!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are Ya'll Close to Using Up Anything? A Corner Left?
> 
> Down to the Last Spritz of Something? Tipping the Bottle Unside Down? One More Use?
> 
> Come On Ladies!


 
I ain't even close to using up anything that i have left in my stash  And i have new things coming. And i only wash my hair once a week. I will be a minute before i use anything up.


----------



## Charz (Sep 9, 2009)

I also used up my qhemet biologics egyptian wheatgrass cleansing tea. I won't be repurchasing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, Me Too Girl.  Only Once a Week.erplexed  

But still, we have a lot of "frequent" Co-washers in this challenge and Ladies that do their Hair 3-4 times a week, so I KNOW they should be using up stuff.

I'm Searching......I think I could use up a Tube of Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat, Friday, but I am trying to "save" it. (Don't have a replacement on hand right now). 

So, I will probably DC with Alter Ego Garlic Hot Oil Deep Conditioning Treatment.  I have like a 33 oz Tub of That.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 9, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I also used up my qhemet biologics egyptian wheatgrass cleansing tea. I won't be repurchasing.


 
 Was it too stripping? You have to give me more dahling more.lol



IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Me Too Girl. Only Once a Week.erplexed
> 
> But still, we have a lot of "frequent" Co-washers in this challenge and Ladies that do their Hair 3-4 times a week, so I KNOW they should be using up stuff.
> 
> ...


 
Ill go look but i don't think i have anything to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I also used up my qhemet biologics egyptian wheatgrass cleansing tea. I won't be repurchasing.


 
Yeah, You know I want to Know Too! 

Please elaborate Young Lady.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Even though we "ALL" Probably Bought Stuff Recently, And Most of Us Lost Our Minds......I Still Don't Want Us to Lose Sight Of WHY We came Together.

I want to be successful at accomplishing this.  Ya'll This is Just as Important to Me as Obtaining Healthy Hair.


----------



## Charz (Sep 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, You know I want to Know Too!
> 
> Please elaborate Young Lady.



Lol. Nonsulfate shampoos are the same to me. I don't need a moisturizing shampoo, because that's what my conditioner is for. Honestly whenever I do a big order from a vendor I just buy some shampoo or cowash conditioner....might as well save on shipping. They are not unique to me.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 9, 2009)

Sings* i have nothing, nothing, NOTHING, that is not fulllllllllllllll* hmmmmm.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay calm down T.  I have a corner left of my TJ's Tea Tree Tingle Condish.  I think I've said on here before it's moisturizing but I don't like the smell or the tingle.  I won't repurchase.  I should finish that on Friday.  Oh yeah on Monday I used up a package of Cassia. I have one back up.  I only have one more use left of my BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream.  I will restock on Black Friday.  That's the great thing about having more than 1 product in a category.  I still have 4 or 5 Roots of Nature Green Tea Shea Butter Deep Reconstructor that I can use.  I'm really debating on no longer purchasing either these products and finding more natural products for those.  I will get back to you on that. Or just using stuff from my kitchen.  Or I have wheat protein....blah, blah and blah....let me think some more on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Imma try my best to finish up this Grapeseed Oil in the morning.  At Least, that will make me "feel" like I am doing something productive.

I guess we could think:  With each drop we use, we are one step closer to using something up...


----------



## chebaby (Sep 9, 2009)

i am almost through with my first jar of kbb hair cream, which is why im using it tonight. i have about 1.5 ounces left in that 8oz jar. i have one back up. i am also almost done with one bottle of kbb hair milk. its less than half full and i have five back ups lol.

last night i threw away a bunch of stufff. most of it were foam wraps and crap like that. i think i threw away some jessicurl crap too. so i am getting rid of some stuff.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma try my best to finish up this Grapeseed Oil in the morning. At Least,* that will make me "feel" like I am doing something productive.*
> 
> I guess we could think: With each drop we use, we are one step closer to using something up...


 
I can crack open my wallet.. Naw im just teasing, i am using things just really slow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay calm down T.


 
Thanks Shay!  I was Really Starting to Trip Wasn't I?

It was like you:hardslap: Pull Yourself Together..........I Needed that!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Shay! I was Really Starting to Trip Wasn't I?
> 
> It was like you:hardslap: Pull Yourself Together..........I Needed that!


 
I understand where you are coming from though! We do not want to lose sight of why we joined this challenge.  I KNOW we are all doing better .


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I understand where you are coming from though! *We do not want to lose sight of why we joined this challenge*. I KNOW we are all doing better .


 
You and t are right. I promise from now on im going to do better until black friday.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 9, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You and t are right. I promise from now on im going to do better until black friday.


 
You are doing just fine .Everybody is gonna act a fool on Black Friday. I'm sure we won't be able to keep up with this thread that day.


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

I want some Anita Grant!!!! Free shipping, but I have to spend 90 bucks. Sigh


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2009)

Americka said:


> I've wanted to order butters from TNS for a minute. This might seem like a dumb question, but how are they used? Especially for a relaxed head? Can you drop some knowledge on a sister?


 
I'm texlaxed with some thick hair.  I use them like hair grease.  I part my hair and put it on the scalp and I put it on the length of my hair.  Butters meet my needs because they tend to be thick and they are healthy because they do not contain petrolatum or mineral oil.  Well that's if you get the natural ones.



Charzboss said:


> I want some Anita Grant!!!! Free shipping, but I have to spend 90 bucks. Sigh


That is really tempting Char but my worry is I will get stuck on a product then be mad when I have to pay shipping again.  Besides nothing is really calling my name from her line.  Well let me go look just to make sure .


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> That is really tempting Char but my worry is I will get stuck on a product then be mad when I have to pay shipping again. Besides nothing is really calling my name from her line. Well let me go look just to make sure .


 
Lol, I just want it. Hey maybe we should start a product line!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot you can't track the shipments either???? But Char I know you would be putting her on blast (and others--that's what I love about this board) if you didn't get your stuff so I guess...Let me go look.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Lol, I just want it. Hey maybe we should start a product line!


 
Girl, I would drive you crazy.  I was thinking--cuz you know I'm all spoiled about by being on staycation--what can I do to make money but not have to go to work?  I just ordered from Old Navy and I'm looking at Coach stuff right now.  Granted me & mom team up for Coach.  She gets the coupon and we go shopping together.


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Girl, I would drive you crazy. I was thinking--cuz you know I'm all spoiled about by being on staycation--what can I do to make money but not have to go to work? I just ordered from Old Navy and I'm looking at Coach stuff right now. Granted me & mom team up for Coach. She gets the coupon and we go shopping together.


 
Drive me crazy how? 

I have a business model.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Drive me crazy how?
> 
> I have a business model.


 
I should have known you have a business model.  I don't like to go out.  I don't like to do anything.  I work and come home.  My friends & coworkers get me out of "hibernation" that's what they call it every now and then.  That would not make a good business partner. Also I ain't into trying to sell anything.

I do have ideas though...


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I should have known you have a business model. I don't like to go out. I don't like to do anything. I work and come home. My friends & coworkers get me out of "hibernation" that's what they call it every now and then. That would not make a good business partner. Also I ain't into trying to sell anything.
> 
> I do have ideas though...


 
Lol........I'm the same way. I am a homebody. People always ask me to go out and I find excuses not to. I don't drink, maybe go to the club once every two months.  Luckily I live with my FH, so I don't have a reason to leave. 

I'm serious about the business model. I'll have to PM you about that.


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I want some Anita Grant!!!! Free shipping, but I have to spend 90 bucks. Sigh


 
Why does my shopping cart is 123 in British Sterling?


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Why does my shopping cart is 123 in British Sterling?


 

Forget that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *I want some Anita Grant!!!! Free shipping, but I have to spend 90 bucks. Sigh*


 
In My "Pretend"  Anita Grant Cart that I have On-Line, Mine is $75.00!

That's why I ended up going to Texas Naturals.  

I just had a bunch of Butters in my "Pretend" Anita Grant Cart anyway.

_*wisphers....i really want me some Anita Grant*_


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*wisphers....i really want me some Anita Grant*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


>


 
Hey!  How did your Trim turn out last night?


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey! How did your Trim turn out last night?


 

Awesome. I need to detangle more often I think. 

How often do you detangle?


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey! How did your Trim turn out last night?


 

Also what products should I ask for with my B-day? Aloe Vera can't be the first 5 ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Also what products should I ask for with my B-day? Aloe Vera can't be the first 5 ingredients.


 
Charz: You'll have to do it through a process of elimination.  You are extremely Analytical, So I am certain you have a System Down (no pun intended) 

Number: 

#1, you know you can't use Aloe. 
#2 You know what you've used in the past that work very well for your hair
#3 You pretty much know your other ingredients "requirements" i.e. must contain a certain % Natural stuff
#4 You know what you are short on (tho' I seriously doubt it's anything) i.e. butta's, DC's, Leave-ins, Pomades/Puddings etc.....

By September 25th, I am sure you wil have everything all Figured Out.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2009)

I looked at Anita Grant and just as in the past--I'm so not interested. It's the same with Karen Body Beautiful--don't even care.  To be honest I don't think either of them will ever get my money.


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz: You'll have to do it through a process of elimination. You are extremely Analytical, So I am certain you have a System Down (no pun intended)


 

Heck yeah, now I'll read the rest of your response.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Also what products should I ask for with my B-day? Aloe Vera can't be the first 5 ingredients.


 
I would go for big ticket items  but you have a steamer and a pibbs, right? Wait I think that's where it says you're at for your location, right?


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I looked at Anita Grant and just as in the past--I'm so not interested. It's the same with Karen Body Beautiful--don't even care. To be honest I don't think either of them will ever get my money.


 
Same.......sigh


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

I USED SOMETHING UP!  YAY! Finally.....I had that last _dreaded_ corner of Optimum Overnight Stengthener.erplexed

The Optimum Nighttime Stuff.  No I will not repurchase this item.  Period.  Eva'.

IMO:  There was absolutely no comparison between this product and Mizani Nighttime.

IMO:  It would be like comparing Qhemet Olive Oil & Honey to Vaseline Petroleum Gelly. i.e. No Comparison........


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IMO: It would be like comparing Qhemet Olive Oil & Honey to Vaseline Petroleum Gelly. i.e. No Comparison........


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I would go for big ticket items  but you have a steamer and a pibbs, right? Wait I think that's where it says you're at for your location, right?


 

Yeah, I got them as graduation presents.

Come on Shay, you know whats natural and good!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Yeah, I got them as graduation presents.
> 
> Come on Shay, you know whats natural and good!


 
Char now you know you have bought from nearly every vendor.  This is a lot of pressure....

ETA: From Menace II Society:  "You know you messed up, right?  You know you done f'd now?" I'm bout to come up in here with some etsy links.


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Char now you know you have bought from nearly every vendor. This is a lot of pressure....
> 
> ETA: From Menace II Society: "You know you messed up, right? You know you done f'd now?" I'm bout to come up in here with some etsy links.


 



Whatever you say to get Shay will be my B-Day present my FH gets for me! He's the one really asking lol. 

He says hi 

Make David proud!!!!

*No Darcys*


----------



## chebaby (Sep 10, 2009)

hey ladies.
T and Brownie i shipped your items.

i did my twist out last night on dry hair. i made big individual twist and it came out so good. the front of my hair i had to twist and then put in bantu knots because that hair is heat damaged and wont curl at the ends. but it came out so big and pretty. i used kbb hair cream. i love that stuff.

other than the kbb hair milk and cream i think the only other things i have that will be used up in the next two weeks are my vatika frosting my ashlii amala will be used up next week. this sunday i have to finish my avocado treat. so next sunday i will use up the ashlii amala. then i will move on to making another version of the avocado treat adding bananas. sounds yummy i cant wait.

i havent been using up my co wash conditioners becuase i dont co wash anymore except with coconut milk. i still have some vo5 conditioners from last summer when i was relaxed lmao.

i just realized that the afroveda pur whipped gelly is amazing on twists instead of using it like you would kccc. infact tonight when i re-twist my hair it will be with pur whipped gelly and totally twisted butter. im trying to get rid of that stuff because i dont like it that much. i love the hemp twist butter though.


and i lied. i WILL be repurchasing the shea amla and cocolatte butter from afroveda.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 10, 2009)

@Charz, have you tried blended beauty yet? i still have the curl frizz pudding if you wanted to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hey ladies.
> T and Brownie i shipped your items. and i lied. *i WILL be repurchasing the shea amla* and cocolatte butter *from afroveda*.


 
Thanks Che!  At Bolded:  I Want this too.  And Definitely the Ashlii! (A must have) Thanks to Charz's Review.



chebaby said:


> @*Charz, have you tried blended beauty yet?* i still have the curl frizz pudding if you wanted to try it.


 
I was thinking about suggesting the Blended Beauty too!


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

chebaby said:


> @Charz, have you tried blended beauty yet? i still have the curl frizz pudding if you wanted to try it.


 
Thanks!  But nah I have ultimately decided not to try anything from them, KBB, Darcy's...



IDareT'sHair said:


> I was thinking about suggesting the Blended Beauty too!


 
It's just not appealing to me.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Come on Shay, you know whats natural and good!


 
Njoi Creations:
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6106217

I love her coconut hair butter and acv bar.  I also used the ayurvedic butter in the past.  Liked it but trying to cut down on products. I currently own her ayurvedic bar but have yet to use it.

Christine Gant (Brown Butter Beauty):
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5275637

Haven't used any of her stuff but it looks good.

Karess Krafters:
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=59793&page=3

I love the Hemp Hairdressing.

Nunulove Handmades:
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5114462

I've been eyeing this shampoo but seeing as I only shampoo likes once a month I don't know what the point would be.

Saniyyah Naturally:
http://www.saniyyah-naturally.com/s...ath=65&zenid=ed22223590262730be8ab67835399b56

Heard about it on youtube but dismissed because the shelf life is short.  I believe because she doesn't use preservatives?? I can't remember.

ETA:  I got all of these links except the last one from the original pusha!


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

^ Holllaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 10, 2009)

Njoi Creations products are great. I learned about her products from this site and Im HOOKED. I love love LOVE the ayurvedic hair butter. my hair feels stronger and thicker since Ive been using it.


*


Shay72 said:



			Njoi Creations:
		
Click to expand...

*


Shay72 said:


> *http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6106217*
> 
> *I love her coconut hair butter and acv bar. I also used the ayurvedic butter in the past. Liked it but trying to cut down on products. I currently own her ayurvedic bar but have yet to use it. *


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

Placing my Order!

Karess Krafters:
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=59793&page=3


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Placing my Order!
> 
> Karess Krafters:
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=59793&page=3


 
Have you tried any of this stuff?erplexed


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Have you tried any of this stuff?erplexed


 
I have heard great reviews on Nappturality including redcourvet(sp?).

I just couldn't remember what it was called or the website.

Anyway its not my money!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> redcourvet(sp?).


 
AKA the original pusha!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I have heard great reviews on Nappturality including redcourvet(sp?).
> 
> I just couldn't remember what it was called or the website.
> 
> Anyway its not my money!


 
Can You Use the Shea Monoi on Your Hair?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can You Use the Shea Monoi on Your Hair?


 
I think so !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I think so !


 
Thanks Shay!  I will keep this one in mind.  It sounds good  I couldn't tell if it was a Body Cream or not?

If I were to try, I think I'll stick with the Hemp Hairdress.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 10, 2009)

i thiink my online spending will just be for afroveda, kbb and oyin(even though i like to go to the store).

im not as interested in njoi as i was before. and i havent even gotten my darcy botanicals and im sick of it already. i dont even use the madegascar styling cream anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

chebaby said:


> *and i havent even gotten my darcy botanicals and im sick of it already.* i dont even use the madegascar styling cream anymore.


 
Uhhhh?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 10, 2009)

^^^^lmao. im just not interested in it anymore. i will use the leave in. and i will try the coils jelly at least once but i will pass it on if i dont like it.

i dont know if i will purchase that anita grant but i just made the decision to purchase the afro detangler next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

OK Ya'll We Need to think of a way to Get Us Some Anita Grant! 

So....Which one of Ya'll is Gon' Fly to London and Bring Us Some Back?

Any Volunteers?

It would be cheaper than paying for all that Crazy Ignat Shipping.

_*jk*_


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe we can order together or something.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 10, 2009)

im interested in almost everything anita grant has. even the banana face mask. i want all the pomades and butters and the oils too. and i want that conditioner block and the babassu shampoo bar.
yea ok i guess i will order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

chebaby said:


> im interested in almost everything anita grant has. even the banana face mask. i want all the pomades and butters and the oils too. and i want that conditioner block and the babassu shampoo bar.
> yea ok i guess i will order.


 
Girl......You need GO LAY DOWN!   I ain't Foolin' with Ya'll.

I want to order on B.F.  (and not until).  We just came off'a Mad, Crazy, Stupid Ordering Binge this week. 

You need to use up and re-connect with some of that stuff you got and hate already that hasn't even arrived yet?lachen:


----------



## chebaby (Sep 10, 2009)

you right, you right lmao.

i forgot this challenge is about using it up and only buying what i need. so anita is out.
but i am still getting the afrodetangler and the afroveda shea amla and coclatte butter and then thats it. no more.

im serious now. no more.
you just watch and see.


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

chebaby said:


> im interested in almost everything anita grant has. even the banana face mask. i want all the pomades and butters and the oils too. and i want that conditioner block and the babassu shampoo bar.
> yea ok i guess i will order.



Girl don't get the oils. You can get them cheaper at FNWL. 

Anyway do you take paypal?  

Ill have my list ready...


----------



## chebaby (Sep 10, 2009)

lmao @Charz. i decided not to get it. i mean, even if i liked it i would never order it again because of the shipping price.
i'll just stick with kbb and afroveda and oyin.


----------



## Charz (Sep 10, 2009)

Me neither....I just wanted to be "in"





chebaby said:


> lmao @Charz. i decided not to get it. i mean, even if i liked it i would never order it again because of the shipping price.
> i'll just stick with kbb and afroveda and oyin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

Let's Save Our Money/Credit or Whatever.....And Seriously Consider Putting in an Order on Black Friday!  

That's what I am proposing/interested in doing.

What do Ya'll think?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2009)

Every time I come in this thread  !

Speaking of Darcy's I used the Madagascar Vanilla Styling Cream and I like it.  It's a keeper.  I really like the consistency.  Now the smell is a bit strong like it's got too much vanilla extract in it even though she doesn't have vanilla extract in it.  Don't say nothing--I know that doesn't make any sense.  Technically I'm supposed to be off the market for what I call "hair grease" now but I do have those butters coming from Char.  Char are they from www.thesage.com? Also although I haven't tried the leave in I'm thinking it should be a keeper.  I did some comparisons between it and Giovanni Direct which I love and they are quite similar.  Darcy's looks just like it just a little bit lighter.  The transitioning creme looks thick so I'm thinking it will work as a daily moisturizer.  

I've decided I will no longer purchase the Roots of Nature Green Tea Shea Butter Deep Reconstructor which I get from either Beauty of New York or CVS.  I will also no longer buy BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream. I got this from Beauty of New York.  The only other product I get from there is JBCO.  I wonder if Vitacost carries it? If not, I do have my Cocasta & Shikakai oil. In terms of protein I know I have it covered.  I'm definitely going to try Che's avocado recipe.  I've also decided I will no longer use Nutrine Garlic either.  I figure I can use Aggie's garlic treatment recipe.  No that I think about it I got that from Beauty of New York too.  They are losing in all kinds of way .  They are great with customer service and shipping though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

Shay, Why are you deciding not to repurchase BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream?  I was going to try that!erplexed  

Although I love, love, love Ms. Key Trigo D' German Wheat Germ DC Treatment.

I was going to compare the 2?  Give Me Details.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay Ya'll....Where's La Colocha? Americka? iNicola? Brownie?

They's probably somewhere buying something.

IK Aggie's on vacation (so she gets a pass).  Where's the rest of 'em?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 10, 2009)

i forgot im almost done with my ojon revitalizing mist. man i love that stuff. i got the big bottle off of hsn or qvc i think its 16oz and its lasted forever. i stopped using it for a while because i was getting low so i used juices and berries. im going to use it tonight though before i re-twist my hair. i wont repurchase it though because its so exspensive. but i will surely miss it. i may get someone to get it for me for my b-day. but its so good. i dont even have to add water to it to get the results i like. man thats gonna be a sad day when i run out.

also remember back when i did my first set of twists? ya know way back last week lol. i used afroveda hemp butter. i used that stuff all over my head and you know i didnt even put a dent in the jar. that stuff will last forever.

and i think i know whats been causing my hair to be too soft. my shea butter mix. everytime i use it my hair ends up being so light and fluffy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

Che!  You are getting me confused about which Afroveda I want?  I thought I wanted the Shea Amla.  Now you've mentioned the Chocolatte and now the Hemp!

OK:  Which One do I want?  I am only getting one b/c I want that Ashlii DC. 

Help!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay, Why are you deciding not to repurchase BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream? I was going to try that!erplexed
> 
> Although I love, love, love Ms. Key Trigo D' German Wheat Germ DC Treatment.
> 
> I was going to compare the 2? Give Me Details.


 
Oh I love it but I'm trying to go as natural as possible and cut back on products and vendors. I just feel like a lot of these products may not work on my natural hair so I figure cut it out now!

I finished the TJ Tea Tree Tingle condish.  

Update on the cassia.  When I started doing ayurveda I was hesitant because I didn't want it to darken my naturally reddish brown hair.  It did.  A couple days later after the cassia I'm looking at my hair and I'm starting to see my reddish brown.  I've been using a lot of honey lately too so that helps too. I've gotta get vatika frosting back into my routine too because that has helped but I've been so busy using up.  I also have these henna condishes that I hope will help too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

Good....You are seeing Your Reddish-Brown Hues again!  Keep Me posted on the Cassia, you said you had enough for one more treatment correct?



And...Ya'll Go Post in my TGIF Thread! 

Shay....sorrry....I put you on Blast in that Thread!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good....You are seeing Your Reddish-Brown Hues again! Keep Me posted on the Cassia, you said you had enough for one more treatment correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I will do another treatment in November.  Girl, let me go see what you talking bout....


----------



## chebaby (Sep 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che! You are getting me confused about which Afroveda I want? I thought I wanted the Shea Amla. Now you've mentioned the Chocolatte and now the Hemp!
> 
> OK: Which One do I want? I am only getting one b/c I want that Ashlii DC.
> 
> Help!


 lol. the shea amla is  and the cocolatte is  and the hemp butter is .

but honestly i would get the shea amla. it has a slight hold to it so you can use it to twist and get definition the same way you would with the hemp butter. the hemp butter is moisturizing but its sooooooooo thick that the only way i will use it is on twist or braids.
the cocolatte is good but i find that the moisture subsides way faster than the moisture from shea amla.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2009)

Dang, Che why you mention Afrodetangler and I don't see a lot crazy ingredients in it either. The site seem informative too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2009)

chebaby said:


> lol. the shea amla is  and the cocolatte is  and the hemp butter is .
> 
> but honestly* i would get the shea amla. it has a slight hold to it so you can use it to twist and get definition the same way you would with the hemp butter.* the hemp butter is moisturizing but its sooooooooo thick that the only way i will use it is on twist or braids.
> the cocolatte is good but i find that the moisture subsides way faster than the moisture from shea amla.


 
Can I use it if I'm Relaxed?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can I use it if I'm Relaxed?


 sure. its a moisturizer so im sure it would be great for your ends. but it has aloe juice or gel(cant remember which) high on the ingre. list. thats why i think it give definition.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 11, 2009)

washnset said:


> Njoi Creations products are great. I learned about her products from this site and Im HOOKED. *I love love LOVE the ayurvedic hair butter*. my hair feels stronger and thicker since Ive been using it.


*

So do I!!!!*


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I want some Anita Grant!!!! Free shipping, but I have to spend 90 bucks. Sigh




I want some, too!!! Every month I check in there and fill up my cart and get nothing.  But I really want to try some of her goodies!!!

On another note, I did finish a Jehan Preshampoo Oil from shescentit. I should have repurchased when she had her sale the other day but I held off. I'll probably get more when I reup on the Moisture Mist.  I resisted ordering anything. Well, I did get some Komaza Scalp Nourishment. 


 off to check out those etsy links...


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 11, 2009)

Goodmorning ladies, i haven't used up anything still. I should recieve my tw products and komaza today. I should be using up stuff, in the next few weeks. Im going to be doing a testing for this month and maybe the rest of october to see which products will be a repurchase. I won't be doing a review until they are almost gone unless its something horrible. I will use 1 line per week and rotate. That way i will be absolutely sure that i like the products, I want to order in bulk (liters) by november of the products that are good if any.


----------



## Americka (Sep 11, 2009)

Last night, I used up a bottle of VO5 Moisture Milks. I don't think I will be re-purchasing. I would like to incorporate a conditioner like Giovanni Smooth as Silk and leave the cheapies alone. I shall see...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Ya'll Happy Friday!  It looks like none of ya'll are on yet??? Anyway, I got my Henna Releasing now (w/ACV) and will use it this evening.  

Co Washing with my Hemp Seed Oil Conditioner.  And I think DC'ing Steaming with either Alter Ego or Keratase Oleo Relax?

$60.00 For that Keratase.....definitely don't think I'll be replacing that one.erplexed  

I mean if it _sang to me _while it was in my hair..that would be one thing, I mean it's just okay...it's just a'right.  The AE (and some others I have) is just as good.erplexed


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

LC how do you know that you are protein sensitive?


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Char are they from www.thesage.com?


 
Affirmative


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll Happy Friday! It looks like none of ya'll are on yet??? Anyway, I got my Henna Releasing now (w/ACV) and will use it this evening.
> 
> Co Washing with my Hemp Seed Oil Conditioner. And I think DC'ing Steaming with either Alter Ego or Keratase Oleo Relax?
> 
> ...


 
$60 for how many ounces? 32?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2009)

Good morning, I'm here.  UPS was here to deliver my Alba Leave In ( I love their skin care products) which I am loving the thickness already.  Also I got Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor.  Liking the thickness of this also.  I was a little disappointed it wasn't my regular UPS man .



La Colocha said:


> I want to order in bulk (liters) by november of the products that are good if any.


Me too that's why I'm testing out products too.



IDareT'sHair said:


> $60.00 For that Keratase.....definitely don't think I'll be replacing that one.erplexed
> 
> I mean if it _sang to me _while it was in my hair..that would be one thing, I mean it's just okay...it's just a'right. The AE (and some others I have) is just as good.erplexed


I'm surprised you are washing your hair.  When I texlax I'm lazy and don't do my hair for 2 weeks.  I know what you mean about the expensive products--well I ain't paying $60 for no hair conditioner .  I will pay $150 for a pail that lasts me a year though.--for that amount of money you expect that stuff to put itself on your hair.  Just jump out the jar onto your head.


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

I wanna try the afrodetangler!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I wanna try the afrodetangler!


 
Me too....messing with Che .


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Me too....messing with Che .


 
The Economy size is a joke.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> The Economy size is a joke.


Cuz it's 16oz?


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Cuz it's 16oz?


 

Look at the price difference between getting 16oz and 64oz.

Ridicolous.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Look at the price difference between getting 16oz and 64oz.
> 
> Ridicolous.


 
Yeah, I always wonder how people come up with their prices.  At both of those price points I would need some reviews.


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yeah, I always wonder how people come up with their prices. At both of those price points I would need some reviews.


 
Girl, I am just gonna get the 48 ounce. My black friday/wish list is dwindling because I am not buying products with aloe vera in the top 6-7 ingredients. 

And I think I may be sensitive to protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> $60 for how many ounces? 32?


 
16.9 fl oz.


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> 16.9 fl oz.


 


_*gasping while clutching my pearls*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> _*gasping while clutching my pearls*_


 
You Need to Come Over Here and Clutch Mine Too while you're at it!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Girl, I am just gonna get the 48 ounce. My black friday/wish list is dwindling because I am not buying products with aloe vera in the top 6-7 ingredients.
> 
> And I think I may be sensitive to protein.


 

Here is a thread that Fabulosity started:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=359603&highlight=afrodetangler

LC is in there and she ordered the 1/2 gallon. She seemed to like it.  LC what are your thoughts? My black Friday list is dwindling too but because I realize that I could go another 6 months or more with some of my products.  I think my true restocking will happen in the spring.  I plan on working on my list today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, I probably won't get anything 'much' B/F, unless we do a joint Anita Grant Haul. 

I may wait and do the Afroveda then too. (unless there is a crazy Sale when she returns because it would be my due dilligence to but that Ashlii) 

And by that time, I should know whether I want to Upsize my Qhemet Products too.  If so, that will be the perfect time to buy. 

So, imma be on Slo-Mo until then too.


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I probably won't get anything 'much' B/F, unless we do a joint Anita Grant Haul.
> 
> I may wait and do the Afroveda then too. (unless there is a crazy Sale when she returns because it would be my due dilligence to but that Ashlii)
> 
> ...


 
Girl, if you wanna do the haul, we have to do it before this month is up, otherwise shipping is $40, no matter how small the order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Girl, if you wanna do the haul, we have to do it before this month is up, otherwise shipping is $40, no matter how small the order.


 

Don't You think there will be a B/F Sale?  I'm through buying stuff for a while. 

I will only be re-upping things when I use up a few more things.  Labor Day Madness was it for me for a while.erplexed


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't You think there will be a B/F Sale? I'm through buying stuff for a while.
> 
> I will only be re-upping things when I use up a few more things. Labor Day Madness was it for me for a while.erplexed


 

Girl......Thanksgiving isn't celebrated in England, so I think that black friday may not exist over there. 

And I don't think any discount or sale she may have will be better then getting free shipping which means 40 bucks off of an order.

But we can hope right


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

My list now.....


----------



## chebaby (Sep 11, 2009)

@T thank you sooooo much for the package. i got it in the mail today and i loved the note you sent with it. thank you.

@Charz, you are so right about the price for the afrodetangler. i was just telling SO that even though i have never tried it before it would be so stupid of me to get the 16oz. so i will get the half gallon.

in other news, im so glad its getting cooler. my vatika frosting is frozen now so im so excited.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 11, 2009)

oh and Shay you are right about the texture of DB daily leave in. i got that and my coils gelly in the mail today. the sample she gave me was very runny but the bottle i got today is the same as kbb hair milk.


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

chebaby said:


> @T thank you sooooo much for the package. i got it in the mail today and i loved the note you sent with it. thank you.
> 
> @Charz, you are so right about the price for the afrodetangler. i was just telling SO that even though i have never tried it before it would be so stupid of me to get the 16oz. so i will get the half gallon.
> 
> in other news, im so glad its getting cooler. my vatika frosting is frozen now so im so excited.


 
When are you getting it? She never has sales....I looked! Only recently she started offering the smaller size!


----------



## rosalindb (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *Girl......Thanksgiving isn't celebrated in England, so I think that black friday may not exist over there. *
> 
> And I don't think any discount or sale she may have will be better then getting free shipping which means 40 bucks off of an order.
> 
> But we can hope right



You are correct, in the UK we do not do Black Friday discounts over here.


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

rosalindb said:


> You are correct, in the UK we do not do Black Friday discounts over here.


 
Thanks for popping in and confirming that!


----------



## rosalindb (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Thanks for popping in and confirming that!



You are welcome. Oversea shipping is expensive - take advantage of savings when you can. A friend of mine may be going to the US this year for a couple of weeks and if they do - I will order from Vitaglo and ask them to bring it back for me. My last order from Vitaglo was $137 and the shiping was $97.


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

rosalindb said:


> You are welcome. Oversea shipping is expensive - take advantage of savings when you can. A friend of mine may be going to the US this year for a couple of weeks and if they do - I will order from Vitaglo and ask them to bring it back for me.


 
Do you like the UK?

My FH is going to live in Spain for a year since he has born on a base in Spain. He is a Spanish Business major and is half Bolivian so he is fluent in Spanish even though he was raised in the US. 

Anyways, after a year in Spain he will have citizenship. So when we get married in 2011 I can get citizenship too. Then we plan on moving to Europe permanently after I finish law school. 

The UK is one of the contenders to move to as well as Sweden, the Netherlands and Germany. I have lived in Germany for 5 years when I was younger.


Sorry all the information, but this is why I am curious about the UK.


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

rosalindb said:


> You are welcome. Oversea shipping is expensive - take advantage of savings when you can. A friend of mine may be going to the US this year for a couple of weeks and if they do - I will order from Vitaglo and ask them to bring it back for me. My last order from Vitaglo was $137 and the shiping was *$97*.


 
HOLY CRAP! Why so high! What makes international shipping such a big expensive deal?


----------



## rosalindb (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Do you like the UK?
> 
> My FH is going to live in Spain for a year since he has born on a base in Spain. He is a Spanish Business major and is half Bolivian so he is fluent in Spanish even though he was raised in the US.
> 
> ...


I have always lived in the UK so really do not know any different so do not think I am the best person to ask. I know that there are a few members here that have relocated to the UK for study/work - it may be worth creating a thread in the OT forum to find out who they are and find out what they think of UK


----------



## rosalindb (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> HOLY CRAP! Why so high! What makes international shipping such a big expensive deal?


And it was the about the time when the exchange rate was really bad for purchasing from US also so it was a double hit.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> When are you getting it? She never has sales....I looked! Only recently she started offering the smaller size!


 im going to get it next week. im almost certain i will ove it because it doesnt have too many ingr. and the ones on the list are ones that my hair loves. esp. the butters and avocado oil.
besides im sure i can use it as a conditioner wash, leave in, moisturizer or base for something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2009)

^^^^^^
Next Week?erplexed  Well, Imma pass this time.  I REALLY WANT IT THO' 

I just ordered a bunch of Butters from Texas Natural Supply & SheScentIt. So for now, I'm good.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> LC how do you know that you are protein sensitive?


 
Hey charz, the way i know is that my hair gets like straw.Like if you waste something on the carpet and you clean it and it dries hard,  exactly like that. I noticed you said your hair doesn't like aloe vera. Its considered a protein i think. My hair doesn't like it either. Coconut oil helps some how keep the protein in your hair and i guess i don't need it because my hair breaks with coconut oil. Also proteins that are supposed to be moisturizing straw hair. And anything hemp or lemongrass is like protein to my hair.

Ladies, i got my tw products and komaza today and the funny thing is they all smell exactly the same. Coincidence or karma, was i supposed to have these products. They all smell like buttercream, except one of my herbal shampoos smell like ben gay.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Here is a thread that Fabulosity started:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=359603&highlight=afrodetangler
> 
> LC is in there and she ordered the 1/2 gallon. She seemed to like it. LC what are your thoughts? My black Friday list is dwindling too but because I realize that I could go another 6 months or more with some of my products. I think my true restocking will happen in the spring. I plan on working on my list today.


 
Its a good leave in but I have used better. You have to put it in your hair and twist or braid it to let the product i guess settle in. It was alright but i would not buy it again, i gave mine away.


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Its a good leave in but I have used better. You have to put it in your hair and twist or braid it to let the product i guess settle in. It was alright but i would not buy it again, i gave mine away.




Which leavins do you like better?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Which leavins do you like better?


 
Elucence mbc, yes to cucumbers leave in, Jessicurl aloeba leave in(this made my hair feel the best for days using this, but now i use all my jessicurl on my dd's hair.) I never have really had success with leave ins but these would be my favorites if i had to choose. And i can use them all year round because they don't contain glycerin.

Ladies getting the afro detangler, i would recommend you emailing robin for a sample first. They are free and you get 2oz it doesn't seem like much but it took me 4 times to use it up. Im not try to tell yall what to do but i would hate for you to get that big jug and be disappointed.


----------



## Charz (Sep 11, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ladies getting the afro detangler, i would recommend you emailing robin for a sample first. They are free and you get 2oz it doesn't seem like much but it took me 4 times to use it up. Im not try to tell yall what to do but i would hate for you to get that big jug and be disappointed.



And I will sell those joints on the exchange forum.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 11, 2009)

Ladies komaza and bony shipping is off the chain. Especially bony, they wrapped my products in ups bubble wrap and they came secure. I really like that. 5 stars for these company's shipping and wait time. On a holiday weekend to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ladies komaza and bony shipping is off the chain. Especially bony, they wrapped my products in ups bubble wrap and they came secure. I really like that. 5 stars for these company's shipping and wait time. On a holiday weekend to.


 
Girl, You Know You Right.  BofNy has Great Customer Service.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ladies komaza and bony shipping is off the chain. Especially bony, they wrapped my products in ups bubble wrap and they came secure. I really like that. 5 stars for these company's shipping and wait time. On a holiday weekend to.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Know You Right. BofNy has Great Customer Service.


 
ITA.  

LC--Thanks for the input about the Afrodetangler.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 11, 2009)

man i cant wait until next week. that darn afrodetangler is calling my name. i still want afroveda but atleast i have samples of what i want to keep me quiet until i get the full jar.

i dont care nothing about no sample of afrodetangler lmao. i want that jug son. hahahaha but seriously its like when i want something all logic goes out the front door. i have to get it. but the thing is i really think i will love it because of the ingredient list.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 11, 2009)

oh and im tired of this twistout already so tomorrow i am gonna do a w&g using the DB daily leave in and coil gelly. i hope i like that coils stuff. it smells so darn good. i would get a second jar just because of the smell. just like peaches.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 11, 2009)

chebaby said:


> oh and im tired of this twistout already so tomorrow i am gonna do a w&g using the DB daily leave in and coil gelly. i hope i like that coils stuff. *it smells so darn good. i would get a second jar just because of the smell. just like peaches.*





Does it come in different scents? Or only peach?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2009)

Talking about peaches...I got that banana, honey, and oil dc you talked about Che in my hair now.  The oil I used-- a sample Darcy's sent.  It's making me hungry.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 11, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> Does it come in different scents? Or only peach?


 no i think thats the only scent it comes in. but it smells really .


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 11, 2009)

chebaby said:


> no i think thats the only scent it comes in. but it smells really .


 
The only thing i wanted from her was the juice peach oil and i think the ingredients had coconut oil in it. Why folks gotta taint stuff with coconut oil*crys*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2009)

I Just Read in the TGIF Thread a Product called _Healing Herbs by Rene_ (For All You Natural Product Lovers) The Stuff that last poster got sounded really good. 

Not That Ya'll Need Another Thang....But Have Ya'll Used/Tried?

_btw: i used up my grapeseed oil*_


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Read in the TGIF Thread a Product called _Healing Herbs by Rene_ (For All You Natural Product Lovers) The Stuff that last poster got sounded really good.
> 
> Not That Ya'll Need Another Thang....But Have Ya'll Used/Tried?
> 
> _btw: i used up my grapeseed oil*_


 
No but I gotta go google it now .


----------



## chebaby (Sep 11, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> The only thing i wanted from her was the juice peach oil and i think the ingredients had coconut oil in it. Why folks gotta taint stuff with coconut oil*crys*.


 i love coconut oil so that would be great for me. but i dont want anything else from her. i may re order the coils gelly if i love it(testing it tomorrow) but other than that i dont want to try anything else of hers. and her deep conditioner doesnt look that good.


oh yea, im going to pre poo my hair overnight tonight with vatika frosting since i have used so much gel on the front of my hair. i need to loosen it up before i do my hair tomorrow. im going to cleanse with wen lavender and then use up my jessiecurl too shea(thought i threw it away lol) and then w&g with DB gelly and leave in.

im still going to deep condition and shampoo on sunday too because i dont want the rest of my avocado treat to go bad. im gonna buy bananas tomorrow so i can make another deep conditioner. i dont know if i want to mix it with the avocado or use avocado oil and honey instead. either way it will have coconut milk in it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, ladies!
I used up a bottle of Dabur Amla oil that I found in the stash. I have a few more things that I should be able to finish up in the next week or two. 
Also have a few more things I want to buy...


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Read in the TGIF Thread a Product called _Healing Herbs by Rene_ (For All You Natural Product Lovers) The Stuff that last poster got sounded really good.
> 
> Not That Ya'll Need Another Thang....But Have Ya'll Used/Tried?
> 
> _btw: i used up my grapeseed oil*_


 


Shay72 said:


> No but I gotta go google it now .


 
..............................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i love coconut oil so that would be great for me. but i dont want anything else from her. i may re order the coils gelly if i love it(testing it tomorrow) but other than that i dont want to try anything else of hers. and her deep conditioner doesnt look that good.


 
Well Chile' Please Promise Us, You'll use it more than *1 time* before you "Hate It" 

Then You Started Hating Stuff that Hadn't Even Arrived in the Mail Yet


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 11, 2009)

chebaby said:


> *i love coconut oil* so that would be great for me. but i dont want anything else from her. i may re order the coils gelly if i love it(testing it tomorrow) but other than that i dont want to try anything else of hers. and her deep conditioner doesnt look that good.


 
 .


----------



## chebaby (Sep 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Chile' Please Promise Us, You'll use it more than *1 time* before you "Hate It"
> 
> Then You Started Hating Stuff that Hadn't Even Arrived in the Mail Yet


  i know right, sometimes i iffy like that. i got the email saying it was on the way and i was thinking "do i still want that crap?" lol i need help but im good now. the smell is enough to wake me up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> *Also have a few more things I want to buy*...


 
Uh Oh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i know right, sometimes i iffy like that. i got the email saying it was on the way and i was thinking "do i still want that crap?" lol i need help but im good now. the smell is enough to wake me up.


 
Then You Hated Stuff 'Cause you Didn't Like the Packaging....

_The Bottles they came in Were Ugly_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2009)

Shay:  Let us Know How those Healing Herbs by Rene Stuff Sounds.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Then You Hated Stuff 'Cause you Didn't Like the Packaging....
> 
> _The Bottles they came in Were Ugly_


 hahahahaha i forgot about that lol. the bottle really surprised me though. i was looking like WTF?. i wanted my round cylinder bottle darnit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Ya'll I got a Question about:  HOTS

Do You do the Hot Oil Treatment and then Co-Wash?  That's what I was going to do, Co-Wash, DC etc...


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2009)

Okay looked at the Healing Herbs by Rene.  I don't like the packaging.  I know I'm funny like that.  You can get samples for $2-$3 with free shipping in the US.  Nothing calling my name though.  I'm getting the urge to make stuff thanks to ya'll which is not a bad thing.  I think I may buy a few containers and I still need to buy a cheapie mixer.  Update on the Coconut Confidence.  I like it a lot but I need to add an oil to help with the smell.  I don't like to have to doctor stuff up so this will not be a repurchase.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 11, 2009)

yea i co wash after a HOT. unless the oil was really  thick and heavy i dont think you need to shampoo after.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay looked at the Healing Herbs by Rene. I *don't like the packaging*. I know I'm funny like that. You can get samples for $2-$3 with free shipping in the US. Nothing calling my name though. I'm getting the urge to make stuff thanks to ya'll which is not a bad thing. I think I may buy a few containers and I still need to buy a cheapie mixer. Update up the Coconut Confidence. I like it a lot but I need to add an oil to help with the smell. I don't like to have to doctor stuff up so this will not be a repurchase.


 hahahaha see its not JUST me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay looked at the Healing Herbs by Rene. *I don't like the packaging. *I know I'm funny like that.


 


Another Packaging Hat'R


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 12, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hahahaha see its not JUST me.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Another Packaging Hat'R


 
It's part of the story.  I like to go in and look at my products and it can not be in unattractive packaging.  I don't like the Curl Junkie packaging either so I probably will never buy from them.  Blue containers??? Whose idea was that?


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Another Packaging Hat'R



+1  

I don't like the looks of the stuff, either. And that music got on my last one.  The site was visually unappealing. *shrug*


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 12, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> +1
> 
> I don't like the looks of the stuff, either. And that music got on my last one.  The site was visually unappealing. *shrug*


 
The look of the website matters to me too .


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 12, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> +1
> 
> I don't like the looks of the stuff, either. And that music got on my last one.  The site was visually unappealing. *shrug*


 


Shay72 said:


> The look of the website matters to me too .


 
I can agree with this, if i don't like the look of the website i won't order, like afrokinks. I have been tempted but if the site looks ghetto or hasn't updated in years, or if i click on the link and i see dust. I keep it movin. Also if i have to email you to order products, nope.

On other things i don't want to work this morning, its only for a few hours but im thinking will they miss me if im gone. I will be using up some products in the next few weeks and im excited about that. I think they will go faster than i thought. When is the actual day of black friday? If its in  november i might have to order before then. As cold as its getting i think it might snow early this year. I will not give an actual review right now but my wash went good last night with my taliah waajid products. I will use the moisturizer all week and then next friday i will use the komaza, i like the size of the samples you get enough to try a few times. I think i will order the lock it up gel to go with my other tw products and see how that works for hold and definition.

Eta: Black friday is the friday after thanksgiving. Im going to have to order before then maybe at the end of october, it always snows on thanksgiving it never fails.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 12, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Also if i have to email you to order products, nope.


You ain't neva lied with this one.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 12, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> +1
> 
> I don't like the looks of the stuff, either. And that music got on my last one.  The site was visually unappealing. *shrug*


 
I'm usually listening to my iTunes library when online so I don't like the sites or blogs with music either. Like right now I'm listening to "Diamonds" (is that the name?) by Janet Jackson with Herb Alpert.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 12, 2009)

I made it alive back from work. Now im wore out. Ladies keep up the good work. Hopefully i can get back in the swing of things and use up these products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2009)

I am right there with You!  

Lets GO!

Let's Go in to '10 Leaner, Meaner, Stronger, Longer


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am right there with You!
> 
> Lets GO!
> 
> *Let's Go in to '10 Leaner, Meaner, Stronger, Longer*


 
 Crazy, Im going into 10 with a new state of mind, bring it on baby.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Crazy, Im going into 10 with a new state of mind, bring it on baby.


 
That's the Way to Do It La Colocha!

We Might As Well.........Come On, Come On, Come On, Come On!

Ain't Nobody Playin'


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 12, 2009)

I really don't think those bananas are fully out of my hair.  I told Che about baking soda and forgot to use it myself. Oh well.  

I tried the Afroveda Holy Basil Condish today.  I don't like it.  I guess it's thick enough.  It could be thicker.  I guess it's supposed to smell like basil.  Whatever I don't like the smell.  Moisturizing but not much slip.  I should be able to use it up by the end of this week beginning of next.  

I am nearing the end of my bottle of Hairveda Whipped Baggy Cream.  I'm thinking at least by the end of the month. I have 3 backups.  This will give me a chance to try out Carol's Daughter Hair Milk and Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> +1
> 
> I don't like the looks of the stuff, either. And that music got on my last one.  The site was visually unappealing. *shrug*


 


Shay72 said:


> The look of the website matters to me too .


 


La Colocha said:


> I can agree with this, if i don't like the look of the website i won't order, like afrokinks. I have been tempted but if the site looks ghetto or hasn't updated in years, or if i click on the link and i see dust. I keep it movin. Also if i have to email you to order products, nope.


 
Ya'll PJ's Including Che -- got the nerve to have Packaging Phobia's.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll PJ's Including Che -- got the nerve to have Packaging Phobia's.


 
We're pj's with standards ! Just cuz I'm a pj don't mean I buy any and everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *We're pj's with standards ! Just cuz I'm a pj don't mean I buy any and everything.*


 
I Feel You!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok I don't wanna give an official review but I have db coils gelly in my hair and my hair is really hard in some places.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2009)

chebaby said:


> Ok I don't wanna give an official review but I have db coils gelly in my hair and my hair is really hard in some places.


 
How did the Package/Bottle Look?

This is your first time using it right? And now You Hate It! 

Seriously:

What did you shampoo/co-wash with?

Why do you think it's hard in some places but now in others? 

Is it that same Aloe Vera problem Charz was running into?  

What do you think is in it that could be making your hair hard?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How did the Package/Bottle Look?
> 
> This is your first time using it right? And now You Hate It!
> 
> ...


 
Che is like me.  All I gotta do is try something once.  If I don't like it, the first time it's done.  Rarely will I give it a second chance.  Especially if it's doing something funky to my hair. If it doesn't do something funky to my hair and I just don't like it--I will force myself to finish it up. Mad & fussing the whole time.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Hahahaha I really like the packaging.
When it first started to dry I noticed my hair was crunchy but I sprayed some. Ojon revitalizing mist on it and it softened right up. But the part where it's slicked back in the front is hard as a rock.aybe I need to use more leave in under it. I will try that next time.
I think it's the flaxseed in it because it was in oyin shine ands define and my hair hated that too. I will try this again though with more leave in. It looks great it just doesn't feel good at all


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll PJ's Including Che -- got the nerve to have Packaging Phobia's.


 
Not me t, if you don't have time to get your e-store together to look professional, how will you treat your customers. I don't care what the package looks like as long as it works on my hair. And if it doesn't come in a zip lock bag im cool.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 12, 2009)

chebaby said:


> Ok I don't wanna give an official review but I have db coils gelly in my hair and my hair is really hard in some places.


 
How much did you use? And did you follow the directions on the site? I don't understand if its supposed to make your hair soft. Why does it say scruch your hair with a leave in. If you did what she said to do on the site, then it might be the hydrolized oats or the brown rice extract that is making your hair hard. And maybe you need to try something other than the ojon, those ingredients might be clashing. Maybe your knot today would help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> And if it doesn't come in a zip lock bag im cool.


 
Or a Brown Paper Bag, or a Pickle or Old Baby Food Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> How much did you use? And *did you follow the directions on the site? I don't understand if its supposed to make your hair soft. Why does it say scruch your hair with a leave in.* If you did what she said to do on the site, then it might be the hydrolized oats or the brown rice extract that is making your hair hard. And maybe you need to try something other than the ojon, those ingredients might be clashing. Maybe your knot today would help.


 
Yeah Che:  Did you Follow Da' Directions OR Did you _Make Up Your Own_?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 12, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Or a Brown Paper Bag, or a Pickle or Old Baby Food Jar.


 
Hush up. There was 1 company i forgot the name that sold their butters in ziplock bags.


----------



## Charz (Sep 12, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay looked at the Healing Herbs by Rene.  I don't like the packaging.



ITA.

If it looks ghetto, I ain't buying it!


----------



## Charz (Sep 12, 2009)

I really want some afro detangler and some anita grant!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 12, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I really want some afro detangler and some *anita grant*!


 
What are you going to get?


----------



## Charz (Sep 12, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> What are you going to get?




I would love some of her deep conditioner and maybe some butters


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 13, 2009)

I used up another Hydratherma Moisture Boost shampoo. I always get that as my free sample but I think this might be the last one. I'm actually liking it. My hair feels great using it. I think I might purchase this one. I tried the Gentle Amino Clarifying also and like that, too. Let's see, I finished another Shescentit Greet tea & Avocado oil, a Hydratherma Moisture Boost conditioner sample, and a Garnier Sleek & Shine leave in serum. Oh, and a jar of CPR.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 13, 2009)

yes i followed the directions. i used it the same way you would kccc. like i said, my hair looked great but it was sooo crunchy. and it didnt soften up until it started raining when we came from the club and my hair got damp. that mist of rain had my hair feeling great. im def. going to try this product again because for some reason i want it to work but right now it sucks lol.


and totally off topic: i saw the tyler perry movie today and it was great. i dont even like madea movies but this movie was soooooo good. i cried the  whole movie lmao. go see it.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I used up another Hydratherma Moisture Boost shampoo. I always get that as my free sample but I think this might be the last one. I'm actually liking it. My hair feels great using it. I think I might purchase this one. I tried the Gentle Amino Clarifying also and like that, too. Let's see, I finished another Shescentit Greet tea & Avocado oil, a Hydratherma Moisture Boost conditioner sample, and a Garnier Sleek & Shine leave in serum. Oh, and a jar of CPR.


 
Good job using up products miss brownie. It gives me motivation to continue to use mine.



chebaby said:


> yes i followed the directions. i used it the same way you would kccc. like i said, my hair looked great but it was sooo crunchy. and it didnt soften up until it started raining when we came from the club and my hair got damp. that mist of rain had my hair feeling great. im def. going to try this product again because for some reason i want it to work but right now it sucks lol.
> 
> 
> and totally off topic: i saw the tyler perry movie today and it was great. i dont even like madea movies but this movie was soooooo good. i cried the whole movie lmao. go see it.


 
Maybe you can try it again with a different leave in. I hope it works for you. I might go see the movie if i get some time off work. The previews look good.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I would love some of her deep conditioner and maybe some butters


 
You should get some before the shipping discount ends. Nothing is calling my name from there.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

Good morning!
OT--I've gotta make my lazy behind leave my place today.  I need some more healthy snacks.  I'm doing so well so I gotta keep this up.

I bought a really pretty headband yesterday.  I got a coupon code.  I will come back and give it to you ladies.  I tried to win it on Afrobella and I didn't  so when I saw the coupon code on a blog yesterday I felt like it was meant to be .  If I really like it I may get her to custom make some for me.  Hers are mixed colors mostly and I like solid ones.  

I'm really keeping a watch on these reviews for curly puddings, curling coils, gels, whatever.  I did some wash & go's this past spring which were alright but they could have been better.  I want to be prepared next spring & summer.  I have Hairveda's Whipped Gelly but either it's not hitting it or it's my technique.  So far I noticed Char really likes Afroveda's Curly Custard, right? LC do you use anything? Brownie are you natural? I've been meaning to ask you that.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

So here is the site:
http://www.artfire.com/users/sarenzobeads

Code:  headband$5

So it's $5 off headbands only this weekend.  Mine was $12 including shipping.  She has some jewelry on there too.  I got the Caramel Sun Handmade Flexible Headband.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Good morning!
> OT--I've gotta make my lazy behind leave my place today.* I need some more healthy snacks. I'm doing so well so I gotta keep this up*.
> 
> I bought a really pretty headband yesterday. I got a coupon code. I will come back and give it to you ladies. I tried to win it on Afrobella and I didn't  so when I saw the coupon code on a blog yesterday I felt like it was meant to be . If I really like it I may get her to custom make some for me. Hers are mixed colors mostly and I like solid ones.
> ...


 
To the first bolded keep it up. I have to go get some more fruit and green tea today.

To the second bolded, i use s-curl texturizing gel in the blue and gray jar. Its not natural but that is the best gel i have found for my hair so far. It has hold but does not give crunchiness or flaking. I did just order the taliah waajid lock it up gel so i will give a review on that when i try it.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> So here is the site:
> http://www.artfire.com/users/sarenzobeads
> 
> Code: headband$5
> ...


 
Thank you so much for sharing this i love headbands, off to look *runs, trips, gets up and runs again*


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm really keeping a watch on these reviews for curly puddings, curling coils, gels, whatever.  I did some wash & go's this past spring which were alright but they could have been better.  I want to be prepared next spring & summer.  I have Hairveda's Whipped Gelly but either it's not hitting it or it's my technique.  So far I noticed Char really likes Afroveda's Curly Custard, right? LC do you use anything? Brownie are you natural? I've been meaning to ask you that.



Whats your technique?


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 13, 2009)

@ Shay, I'm relaxed. 
Off to check out those headbands...


ETA: Shay, did you get yours yet? I was wondering if the headband fits tight or if its kind of loose? I like them and I need a nice grip for my big head.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

What are yall doing today. Im bored. I might go to the casino after the grocery store(buisness first), and try to win some money so i can be ready for my stock up. I know this is about hair and stuff but, i feel this thread is a free for all so , what are you guys doing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm sittin' up in here Starvin' Like Marvin........No Food BUT I Got Plenty Of Conditioner.  I might go eat some Vatika Frosting

I should go to the Grocery, but I probably won't. (Too Lazy, like Shay said) So, I just brushed my hair with a little of your favorite:  _Coconut Oil_

My Hair is feeling really good after my Hendigo Friday Night.  I just wish it was "cute"  I am use to my hair being "cute" it just looks erplexed blah.  

I was always use to my hair being in some kind of "Defined Style" it's just a Hodge/Podge of Lengths etc...But I am not trimming at least for another year.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 13, 2009)

I am lying here trying to sleep. Hungry like T but I have to go to work tonight. 6.30 and I haven't slept yet. I really have to get off of here and try and knock out. I should stay home.


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> What are yall doing today. Im bored. I might go to the casino after the grocery store(buisness first), and try to win some money so i can be ready for my stock up. I know this is about hair and stuff but, i feel this thread is a free for all so , what are you guys doing.




You live near a casino? Lucky!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I'm sittin' up in here Starvin' Like Marvin*........No Food BUT I Got Plenty Of Conditioner. I might go eat some Vatika Frosting
> 
> I should go to the Grocery, but I probably won't. (Too Lazy, like Shay said)* So, I just brushed my hair with a little of your favorite: Coconut Oil*
> 
> ...


 
You better go get something to eat. Hmm about the coconut oil. I hope it starts smelling like boo boo in your hair. Ha


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I am lying here trying to sleep. Hungry like T but I have to go to work tonight. 6.30 and I haven't slept yet. I really have to get off of here and try and knock out. I should stay home.


 
You need to eat to and sleep, i know how it is i hated working graveyard, but the pay is higher.



Charzboss said:


> You live near a casino? Lucky!


 
Yep its about 5 minutes away. I don't usually gamble but days like today its nice to have something to do. They have arcades and places to shop too. Its pretty nice.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this i love headbands, off to look *runs, trips, gets up and runs again*






Charzboss said:


> Whats your technique?


Another one of these ....I don't really have a technique I was trying to act all in the know.  Any techniques ya'll have would be helpful.  You & LC hooked me up with the detangling.  It has been a breeze.  I'm just so lazy.  I hope I make it as a natural .



Brownie518 said:


> @ Shay, I'm relaxed.
> Off to check out those headbands...
> 
> 
> ETA: Shay, did you get yours yet? I was wondering if the headband fits tight or if its kind of loose? I like them and I need a nice grip for my big head.


I just ordered it yesterday.  I was wondering about the fit myself that's why I only ordered one.  I need tight but not too tight to hold all of this hair back.



La Colocha said:


> What are yall doing today. Im bored. I might go to the casino after the grocery store(buisness first), and try to win some money so i can be ready for my stock up. I know this is about hair and stuff but, i feel this thread is a free for all so , what are you guys doing.


I just got back from the grocery store.  Soon as I saw your post earlier LC I was like I better go while I'm in the mood.  Now I'm sitting in my living room looking at the groceries like they will put themselves up .  Oh yeah I'm watching tennis and listening to iTunes.  That's bout it for me.  I'm also toying with the idea of purchasing Myhoneychild's Honey & Horsetail Reconstructor.  IDK.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Another one of these ....I don't really have a technique I was trying to act all in the know. Any techniques ya'll have would be helpful. You & LC hooked me up with the detangling. It has been a breeze. I'm just so lazy. I hope I make it as a natural .
> 
> 
> I just ordered it yesterday. I was wondering about the fit myself that's why I only ordered one. I need tight but not too tight to hold all of this hair back.
> ...


 
I still need to get off here and go to the store. The groceries never move on their own. Ive tried it before.. I have a link about my honey chlid ill come back and post it before i leave.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Here it is http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=373493&highlight=

And i have 1 more but i don't know how to do multiple, if you order, order from curlmart. the other thread is miss browns.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=378722

Here's miss browns, let me go to the store.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah I was planning to order from Curlmart because I remember hearing something but I will look at those links.  I like to do research.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Im back from the store. Shay i thought about you and put the groceries up as i was bringing them in. Im not going anywhere else today, its dreary out and i need to cook and wash clothes anyway.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank goodness I've cooked already and just need to warm it up but now I'm thinking I want something else for dinner.  LC--Thank you so much for those threads.  It's killing me because I've been contemplating over that reconstructor for a while but I will not be purchasing anything from Myhoneychild.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Thank goodness I've cooked already and just need to warm it up but now I'm thinking I want something else for dinner. LC--Thank you so much for those threads. It's killing me because I've been contemplating over that reconstructor for a while but I will not be purchasing anything from Myhoneychild.


 
Your welcome shay, that's why i said if you choose to buy it get it from curlmart. I cook for the whole week and i was supposed to last night but i was lazy. I do that so when i get in from work my food is already ready and it makes me eat at home instead of eating out. I used to eat out alot due to lazyness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

Can One of Ya'll Fix Me a Plate?  I still haven't eaten.  

I got some Nacho Chips & Salsa I might Grub on.  I may pick up Chinese Later.

My Little "Boo" i.e. Cougar Cub or Youngin (as my brother calls him) Just Left.  He was starting to feel neglected, so I had to let him come and spend some time.....

Guess What.....He had My Box from Texas Supply in His Hand!  YAY!  (I was more excited to see the box) _jk_  My Butters are Here.  

No Telling how long they've been sitting out there. 

That Durn Fex-Ex just throw your Packages eeeerrwhere.


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Little "Boo" i.e. Cougar Cub or Youngin (as my brother calls him) Just Left.  He was starting to feel neglected, so I had to let him come and spend some time.....



This is too cute!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> This is too cute!!!!


 
He thinks:  _There's Someone Else_........It's LHCF


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I'm almost done with my jar of Oyin Whipped Pudding. I won't be repurchasing. This jar has only last this long because I was waiting to do a review on it! So I'm done with my review and I'm done with this jar!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> He thinks: _There's Someone Else_........It's LHCF


 
............


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Well I'm almost done with my jar of Oyin Whipped Pudding. I won't be repurchasing. This jar has only last this long because I was waiting to do a review on it! So I'm done with my review and I'm done with this jar!


 
Good Job Charz (for using up something) Have you decided what will you replace it with?



La Colocha said:


> ............


 
True Statement.  Girl, He just don't know, I got important bit'ness to take care of right now. 

Fortunately, He met me B4 the "tragic event" so....he's airight.  He just kinda looks at it like:look:

Just think if He Knew I was "Blowing Him Off" 3/4ths of the time to Be in this Forum....


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Job Charz (for using up something) Have you decided what will you replace it with?



.......it doesn't have to be equal or lessor value right? If not then........


AFRO DETANGLER!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> .......it doesn't have to be equal or lessor value right? If not then........
> 
> 
> AFRO DETANGLER!!!!!!!


 
It's ALL About what works for you.  Whether it's a $1.00 or $100.00

Why???? Is Afro Detangler Super Expensive or what?


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's ALL About what works for you.  Whether it's a $1.00 or $100.00
> 
> Why???? Is Afro Detangler Super Expensive or what?




Girl its $58 for 64 ounces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Girl its $58 for 64 ounces.


 
Girl, If it's Helpin' You get to where you need to be: Buy It! 
How long does it take you to use 64 ounces?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Ya'll Ya'll Didn't Tell Me Texas Natural Supply Gives You Such an Enormous Quanity of Product i.e. Butters?  They are quite Generous in their sizing.  I got:

1) Macadamia 3.5 Ounces
2) Jojoba 3.75 ounces
3) Hemp Seed 4.0 ounces
4) Olive Butter 3.5
5) Shea Butter 7.5
6) Avacado 7.5
7) Almond 3.5 

I guess I got More Butta than Grandma's Pound Cakes Uh? 

Between this and the SheScentIt Seyani & Gillian Butters, I guess I am all set.


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, If it's Helpin' You get to where you need to be: Buy It!
> How long does it take you to use 64 ounces?



Apparently its a 4-6 month supply.

http://growafrohairlong.com/afrodetanglerhalfgallon.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Apparently its a 4-6 month supply.
> 
> http://growafrohairlong.com/afrodetanglerhalfgallon.html


 
WOW!  Thanks For Posting the Link.  Alot of Interesting Info on their site even for Relaxed Heads.  Will have to read.  

You could start off with a smaller size like the 16oz to see if you likey?  The ingredients sound wonderful.


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  Thanks For Posting the Link.  Alot of Interesting Info on their site even for Relaxed Heads.  Will have to read.
> 
> You could start off with a smaller size like the 16oz to see if you likey?  The ingredients sound wonderful.



I would love to get the 16 ounce but.....
The price difference is ridiculous between the 16 oz and the 64 ounce.

58 with shipping for 64 ounce
30 with shipping for 16 ounce

With 28 more bucks I get 4 times the amount of product. I don't wanna be jipped like that!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

Now that I am down a butter and will not be buying that reconstructor.....well maybe from Curlmart IDK....I feel like I need to get the Afrodetangler.


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Now that I am down a butter and will not be buying that reconstructor.....well maybe from Curlmart IDK....I feel like I need to get the Afrodetangler.



Don't do MyHoneychild girl, her stuff doesn't have preservatives or doesn't have enough. I heard that her stuff spoils fast and she has horrible customer service. I wouldn't support the woman, even if I was buying from Curlmart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

^^^^^

Good to Know.  I have looked at that Product.  Thanks Girl.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Don't do MyHoneychild girl, her stuff doesn't have preservatives or doesn't have enough. I heard that her stuff spoils fast and she has horrible customer service. I wouldn't support the woman, even if I was buying from Curlmart.


 
Okay, dang....*stomps outta thread fussing and talking to self*


----------



## chebaby (Sep 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this i love headbands, off to look **runs, trips, gets up and runs again**



you are so silly. i really lol when i read that.
this is why i love yall lol.

on another note, i finished my avocdo treat today and my hair feels great. i have decided to get twists done to my hair this winter with added hair. i think what i want done is called sinagalese(sp?). i was already thinking on it but what sealed the deal was a girl i went to the club with last night had them and they were so darn cute. i wont leave them in more than 2 maybe 3 months when i get them. i hate fake hair but its the only thing i know to do for the winter since i cant wear cornrows to work. and i dont want to do twist outs all winter.


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

chebaby said:


> [/b]
> I think what i want done is called sinagalese(sp?). i was already thinking on it but what sealed the deal was a girl i went to the club with last night had them and they were so darn cute. i wont leave them in more than 2 maybe 3 months when i get them. i hate fake hair but its the only thing i know to do for the winter since i cant wear cornrows to work. and i dont want to do twist outs all winter.




Girl great minds think alike! I want senegalese twist too! Where are you going to get yours done?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

chebaby said:


> [/b]
> i have decided to get twists done to my hair this winter with added hair. i think what i want done is called sinagalese(sp?). i was already thinking on it but what sealed the deal was a girl i went to the club with last night had them and they were so darn cute. i wont leave them in more than 2 maybe 3 months when i get them. i hate fake hair but its the only thing i know to do for the winter since i cant wear cornrows to work. and i dont want to do twist outs all winter.


 
There's a Recent Thread on Them.  How do they Look?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've had senglease twists in my hair several times over the years. They are my favorite kind of braids.  Wait they are the same as kinky twists, right? Maybe kinky are loose at the end and sengalease are not? If so, I've had both kind. I like wet & wavy too.  What's funny is all I ever did was bun my braids.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 13, 2009)

@Charz i have no idea where i will get them done yet. im not planning on getting them done for another month. maybe the begining of october. 

@T, they ar just long skinny twists. im not gonna get mine so skinny though and i dont want them that long either. i want them medium sized and probably apl. im gonna have them do the curls at the ends. they do that with hot water i think.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 13, 2009)

Shay, i was thinking about kinky twists too but i like senegalese better because they arent as bulk as the kinky twists. i have had senegalese before but never kinky. i was real young when i had the senegalese twists and i had them real long. dont know what i was thinking. and they were gold too lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

Guess What Ya'll :My Trade from Che Arrived!  I am SOOOOOOO Happy!  

WOW!  She scent me the JC N&S and the Jessie's Baby Buttercreme that she was offering to trade but no one took her up on!

I am Overwhelmed.  And Happy.  Being a PJ is wonderful. Thanks Che


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm over here feening (sp?how do you spell that word?).  I need to buy something!!!!

ETA--It's not a real word that's why I don't know how to spell it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm over here feening (sp?how do you spell that word). I need to buy something!!!!


 
Why?  'Cause I got a "fix"?  First the Buttas' that's been laying on my front steps all weekend and Now My Package From Che!????:bouncegre

Girl, Imma sleep like a Baby tonight.

_*quite sad isn't it*_


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been trying to find something to buy all day. Oh yeah I got some butters coming from Char.  That should help.  I hope.


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I've been trying to find something to buy all day. Oh yeah I got some butters coming from Char.  That should help.  I hope.



Same, I have my trigger finger ready for the afro detangler.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm over here feening (sp?how do you spell that word?). I need to buy something!!!!
> 
> ETA--It's not a real word that's why I don't know how to spell it.


 
I don't mean to be a neighbor hood pusha  but have you tried brendita's body works hair stuff? I haven't heard of anyone using it except for 1 person but she decided to join making the band. Maybe there are some reviews out there.

Eta: I can't think of nothing else we all haven't tried yet *stares blankly*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I've been trying to find something to buy all day. Oh yeah I got some butters coming from Char. That should help. I hope.


 
Yeah.......Charzboss is the Sweetest!



Charzboss said:


> Same, I have my trigger finger ready for the afro detangler.


 
As Long as You All Are Using Stuff Up.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Same, *I have my trigger finger* ready for the afro detangler.


 

 Clint eastwood in the house.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 13, 2009)

I feel you, Shay. I want something, too. I just ordered two Philip B. products but I want something else. I want to try some new flavors from Jasmine's.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I don't mean to be a neighbor hood pusha  but have you tried brendita's body works hair stuff? I haven't heard of anyone using it except for 1 person but she decided to join making the band. Maybe there are some reviews out there.
> 
> Eta: I can't think of nothing else we all haven't tried yet *stares blankly*


 
That's the problem isn't?  What haven't we tried?  I think it was Char or Che that said the same thing not too long ago.  At first I didn't get making the band. It took a minute to process it .


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Ladies getting the afro d that want it now you might as well go on and order, 2 weeks to send out and 1 week for shipping.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> That's the problem isn't? What haven't we tried? I think it was Char or Che that said the same thing not too long ago. At first I didn't get making the band.* It took a minute to process it* .


 

Mmm hmm gotta be slick with it or mama gone get me.


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I don't mean to be a neighbor hood pusha  but have you tried brendita's body works hair stuff? I haven't heard of anyone using it except for 1 person but she decided to join making the band. Maybe there are some reviews out there.





Shay72 said:


> That's the problem isn't?  What haven't we tried?  I think it was Char or Che that said the same thing not too long ago. * At first I didn't get making the band*. It took a minute to process it .



 I just figured it out too! 

About Bredita's it seems really shady. Like her ingredient lists are obviously not complete, and you have to click through to even see them.

The owner, actually came over to LHCF a while back and tried to advertise here, and her thread got the lockdown.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I just figured it out too!
> 
> About Bredita's it seems really shady. Like her ingredient lists are obviously not complete, and you have to click through to even see them.
> 
> The owner, actually came over to LHCF a while back and tried to advertise here, and her thread got the lockdown.


 
I remember that, i was the first junkie to see it. She had tons of things on there but there are no reviews so i never got anything. That is the only other place i can think of other that the etsy places and sweet nature by eddie but her stuff reminds me of oyins so ladies we have ran out of pavement.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I just figured it out too!
> 
> About Bredita's it seems really shady. Like her ingredient lists are obviously not complete, and you have to click through to even see them.
> 
> The owner, actually came over to LHCF a while back and tried to advertise here, and her thread got the lockdown.


 
I remember that thread and I was thinking she must don't know .  Yeah I just came back from the site and my issue was why all the product names start with "Phat Head"?  That is so not cute to me.

I think I'm gonna take my behind over to youtube  and watch some videos.  I think what I will end up ordering is some jars & bottles and wait for Char's review on the Afrodetangler.


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.leannashair.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay Ya'll Tomorrow's My Last Day of Vacation ! ! ! ! 

SO......Who's Gonna Be Home with Me???  

Which One of Ya'll ???? 

Ya'll know Imma need somebody to talk to!


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll Tomorrow's My Last Day of Vacation ! ! ! !
> 
> SO......Who's Gonna Be Home with Me???
> 
> ...



Lol I will, my job is really chill!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> http://www.leannashair.com/


 
Ive looked at her site charz and the ingredients look good but the prices are high. She is taxin on those products. She charges more than qhem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

And She is 13 !

her deep conditioner sounds really good tho'

I Hope she doesn't drop anything on her momma's garage floor


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ive looked at her site charz and the ingredients look good but the prices are high. She is taxin on those products. She charges more than qhem.




Her deep conditioner seems pretty cheap, but yeah I have run outta lines to try .

Oh and BJ from Hairveda is awesome. I wanted the Methi Sativa Step 1 but not the Step 2 because of the aloe vera. She is updating her site with the option of buying the Steps individually!


----------



## Charz (Sep 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And She is 13 !
> 
> *her deep conditioner sounds really good tho*'
> 
> I Hope she doesn't drop anything on her momma's garage floor




TIA!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And She is 13 !
> 
> her deep conditioner sounds really good tho'
> 
> I Hope she doesn't drop anything on her momma's garage floor


 
You are so wrong yet so right lmao.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *Her deep conditioner seems pretty cheap*, but yeah I have run outta lines to try .
> 
> Oh and BJ from Hairveda is awesome. I wanted the Methi Sativa Step 1 but not the Step 2 because of the aloe vera. She is updating her site with the option of buying the Steps individually!


 
It does, cheaper than everything else. If she did samples and had a full ingredient list i might bite.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

I emailed her about samples and ingredients list. If im going to pay $25 for anything i want to know what im getting into. Ill update when she responds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I emailed her about samples and ingredients list. If im going to pay $25 for anything i want to know what im getting into. Ill update when she responds.


 
If She Responds "Appropriately" 

I'll consider purchasing the DC.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> If She Responds "Appropriately"
> 
> I'll consider purchasing the DC.


 
Bet, me too. $13.00 for 16oz is less than $1.00 an oz. Thats why i want to know what else is in the products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Bet, me too. $13.00 for 16oz is less than $1.00 an oz. Thats why i want to know what else is in the products.


 
I bet the _Shipping_ is High  Did you check?  And do you like the site and the packaging?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I bet the _Shipping_ is High Did you check? And do you like the site and the packaging?


 
No i will wait for a response. The packaging is cute and the site was ok, i give it 2 thumbs up, user friendly.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

Have yall tried OHM body? I tried her sweet hair pudding A while ago when I first bc. It was good but I didn't have any hair for all the products I had lol so I gave it away. She has some other stuff I'm I terested in too.

@T, I'm glad u got the package. I hope they work for you.

@ Charz, I NEED that afrodetangler lol. I can't wait to order that big ole jug.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 14, 2009)

chebaby said:


> Have yall tried OHM body? I tried her sweet hair pudding A while ago when I first bc. It was good but I didn't have any hair for all the products I had lol so I gave it away. She has some other stuff I'm I terested in too.
> 
> @T, I'm glad u got the package. I hope they work for you.
> 
> @ Charz, I NEED that afrodetangler lol. I can't wait to order that big ole jug.


 
I tried the avocado custard and it was way too greasy. I haven't tried anything else and the jar wasn't full.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh so Leanna can't still be 13 now, is she?  She gotta be like 15-16 now, right?  I will take a look at the site.  Also I decided I will buy some shampoo from nunulove handmades.  My hair just doesn't seem that clean with only washing it one time a month and doing the cleansing tea 1x/wk.  Now that I will be shampooing at least 2x/monthly I can buy another shampoo.  

At some point I will probably get down to only doing my hair 1-2 times a week.  Next week I switch from 5x/wk to 3x/wk.  I figured out why sometimes I just feel compelled to buy products.  Well one out of sheer boredom but also when I don't have my hand in my hair I feel like I need to do something hair related.  Going down to 3x/wk will be real interesting.  Let me go make some breakfast.  I'm starving.

I'm still on staycation another week T so I'm here!


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Oh so Leanna can't still be 13 now, is she? She gotta be like 15-16 now, right? I will take a look at the site. Also I decided I will buy some shampoo from nunulove handmades. quote]
> 
> 
> Why don't you just buy shampoo bars?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Shay72 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh so Leanna can't still be 13 now, is she? She gotta be like 15-16 now, right? I will take a look at the site. Also I decided I will buy some shampoo from nunulove handmades. quote]
> ...


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't like Leanna's packaging.  Did she really need to put her face on everything? Okay off to do some hair stuff.  Be back in a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *I don't like Leanna's packaging.*


 


Girl.......I wish I had another week!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.......I wish I had another week!


 
What? I don't!

This second week is gonna be the end of me.  Yesterday I was like OMG  I only have one more week left !!!!! It's gonna be HARD to go back.


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Shay, when you got braids how long did they last?

Thx


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

I personally could only tolerate them being in 8 weeks--2 months.  Some people wear them way longer than that. I think what some people do is have the edges and loose ones redone.


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I personally could only tolerate them being in 8 weeks--2 months. Some people wear them way longer than that. I think what some people do is have the edges and loose ones redone.


 
And you got your in VA? Which braids/twists are made the biggest? Which ones are least damaging to the hairline? How long do they take to do?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, I got them done in VA.  Kinky twists or sengalease twists are the biggest.  I think these are the least damaging also.  But you can also let your braider know if they are too tight.  Length of time depends on the length of your hair and the size braids.  So between 4-8 hours.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

You could start out with conrows with extra hair added.  I think you can do about a month with those.  I believe 2 hours or less.


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

Man I just sold my Lady Gaga tickets for way more then enough to buy the afrodetangler........but maybe I should use it towards braids?

Because I won't be able to use the afrodetangler if I get braids so its gonna be one or the other.

I sold the Gaga tickets cuz she is going on tour with Kanye West at a more convienent venue/date later this year, and I will get more bang for my buck to see both at once. I love them both, even though Kanye was trippin at the VMAs.


ETA: Nah mayne I can't do fake hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Man I just sold my Lady Gaga tickets for way more then enough to buy the afrodetangler........but maybe I should use it towards braids?
> 
> Because I won't be able to use the afrodetangler if I get braids so its gonna be one or the other.
> 
> ...


 
I knew you would change your mind .  I don't even watch the awards shows anymore.  Someone is always showing they a$$ .  

As days go by I'm really starting to notice the shine with cassia.  It's a keeper.  I just hate the mess .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> As days go by I'm really starting to notice the shine with cassia. It's a keeper. I just hate the mess .


 
That's the Exact Same Way I Am about Hendigo-ing.  Love the Results, I just hate the time and the processs.  But the Results are Bangin'


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

@Charz, i was thinking the same thing about doing one or the other. the thing about me is i dont care too much about logic when it comes to hair. i will get the afrodetangler and braids knowing i wont be able to use the leave in for 2 months or so. im getting that afrodetangler no matter what. im scared to get braids though because my bang area is already thinner than the rest of my hair.


im in a bad mood with my hair right now. she just aint acting right today. my hair looks like a big frizz ball and im at work and i know i look crazy. i just may get the braids sooner than i thought because im starting to get tired of looking at my hair. but i saw this girl at the club with some beautifl natural hair. it was up in the most simple pony tail but i was in love lol. i kept saying my hair will be like that this time next year. so i mmay hair to blow out my hair into an afro so when i get it braided i dont have to worry about them killing my hair trying to detangle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

chebaby said:


> im in a bad mood with my hair right now. she just aint acting right today. my hair looks like a big frizz ball and im at work and i know i look crazy. i just may get the braids sooner than i thought because im starting to get tired of looking at my hair. but i saw this girl at the club with some beautifl natural hair. it was up in the most simple pony tail but i was in love lol. i kept saying my hair will be like that this time next year. so i mmay hair to blow out my hair into an afro so when i get it braided i dont have to worry about them killing my hair trying to detangle.


 
Okay....Let's talk this through....How Long are you planning to leave the braids in?  And what is your plan for taking care of your hair while it's in the braids?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

i would probably leave the braids in for no more than 2-3 months.
i would spray my hair with J&B by oyin. oil my scalp with coconut oil and carols daughter lisa hair elixer.

ETA: i would also oil the braids with cocoasta or castor oil.


i know im not gonna co wash while my hair is braided up because im scared that would cake stuff all in between the braids and stuff. if i need to clean my scalp i heard about which hazel on a q tip and running it along your scalp.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 14, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i would probably leave the braids in for no more than 2-3 months.
> i would spray my hair with J&B by oyin. oil my scalp with coconut oil and carols daughter lisa hair elixer.
> 
> ETA: i would also oil the braids with cocoasta or castor oil.
> ...


 
Che if you decide to get your braids they sell braid shampoo at the bss. It's not all natural but a brand that i know of is better braids also you can wash your scalp with a wig cap. Just cover the top with the wig cap and shampoo and rinse like that. It helps keep down the frizz and keeps them looking fresh. HTh


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i would probably leave the braids in for no more than 2-3 months.
> i would spray my hair with J&B by oyin. oil my scalp with coconut oil and carols daughter lisa hair elixer.
> 
> ETA: i would also oil the braids with cocoasta or castor oil.
> ...


 
Okay.  I'm glad you have a plan. 

I just didn't want you to get them and take them out the next day.


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

Karess Krafters is the ish!!!!

They sent me 5 soap samples and a lotion sample in my order.

And the Herbal Hemp is awesome! My hair was feeling dry, I put a tad in my hands, emulsified it and applied it! It was moisture city and it smells too good!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

@T, i am so famous for braiding my hair(when i was relaxed) and then taking it out in less than a week lol. i just always miss my hair soooo much. but this time im doing it because its starting to get cool here already and i just need a change. 


also yall my hair is all over the place. you know i kept complaining that my bang area is soooo thin? well it was heat damaged so im letting the hair grow out and then cutting the ends off slowly. well anyway its grown in so much now, i have about 2 inches of natural hair in that area now. and i think the reason its so thin is because its a completely different texture. that hair only in that section looks like its 3a or something. it shines with no product at all and is so silky. it looks just like my dads hair. that bothers me though when i think about getting braids because that hair may be more fragile. but im going to do research this week on how to take care of my hair in braids because if im still feeling like braiding it up soon i may do it this saturday morning. i have a party to go to saturday night so i can walk in that thang lookin all types of fresh lmao.


@Shay i know you purchased the coconut butter from sunshine. you know she has a new product which is shea butter, olive oil and vit. e. im gonna get that because she has a pic of it on her hand and it looks so creamy.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

acutaually ya know what? i wouldnt use J&B on my braids since its has humectants in it and its gonna be cold. i will use my ojon revitalizing mist on it. i love that stuff. i may also melt my shea butter down and oil my hair with that sometimes.


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

chebaby said:


> acutaually ya know what? i wouldnt use J&B on my braids since its has humectants in it and its gonna be cold. i will use my ojon revitalizing mist on it. i love that stuff. i may also melt my shea butter down and oil my hair with that sometimes.



where u gettin your braids done? 

I told the post office lady I was thinking about getting braids (she has long locks). She looked at me like I was crazy, she asked why did I need fake hair, my hair looked so pretty


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Karess Krafters is the ish!!!!
> 
> They sent me 5 soap samples and a lotion sample in my order.
> 
> And the Herbal Hemp is awesome! My hair was feeling dry, I put a tad in my hands, emulsified it and applied it! It was moisture city and it smells too good!


Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you they send samples.  I love  hemp hairdressing.



chebaby said:


> @Shay i know you purchased the coconut butter from sunshine. you know she has a new product which is shea butter, olive oil and vit. e. im gonna get that because she has a pic of it on her hand and it looks so creamy.


Why are you tempting me? I will take a look at it but I'm thinking of making my own concoctions with shea butter.  It is so moisturizing.

ETA--I just went to her etsy site and she is too funny.  She was like why buy the shea butter, buy the extra ingredients, break out the measuring cups, etc when you can have someone else do it for you? LOL!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 14, 2009)

Do you have to sign up on etsy to buy products?


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Do you have to sign up on etsy to buy products?



Yah but its really easy, just address, password, email verification.


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Do you have to sign up on etsy to buy products?



Is the afro detangler runny or thick?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Is the afro detangler runny or thick?


 
Its runny like a lotion. And is karess krafters the same as la vida given by nature, they almost have the same website layout.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Is the afro detangler runny or thick?


 someone said the texture and look of it reminded them of pink lotion moisturizer. that kind of turned me off lol. but i know my hair will love this stuff.
i have no idea where i will get my hair done. there are so many shops close to my house but i have no idea. im gonna look up some places on the net.
when are you planning to get your done?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

@Shay, i should just make my own because i have an unopened thing of african shea butter and im tempeted to get to mixing. matter of fact yep im gonna make my own tonight. it wont have vit. e though. it will just be shea butter, olive oil, honey, and maybe jbco. im gonna keep mixing it every couple of minutes so it can be as creamy as i can get it.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Its runny like a lotion. And is karess krafters the same as la vida given by nature, they almost have the same website layout.


Nope.  The reason I say no--I don't have personal experience bc I've only ordered from Karess--is bc "original pusha" has ordered from both places.  I figure why order from both if they are the same.



chebaby said:


> @Shay, i should just make my own because i have an unopened thing of african shea butter and im tempeted to get to mixing. matter of fact yep im gonna make my own tonight. it wont have vit. e though. it will just be shea butter, olive oil, honey, and maybe jbco. im gonna keep mixing it every couple of minutes so it can be as creamy as i can get it.


See that's what I'm talking about.  I may drag myself outta here on Wednesday so I can finally buy a mixer.


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *Its runny like a lotion.* And is karess krafters the same as la vida given by nature, they almost have the same website layout.




NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

RIP-

 Afrodetangler, KBB, Darcys, Anita Grant


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 
Welp that's all she wrote for me!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> RIP-
> 
> \Afrodengler, KBB, Darcys, Anita Grant


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

Ya'll I was thinking (just now while under the dryer) 

_"When" _I get some length on Me, I think I might invest in a Pibbs.

Perhaps, when I reach my first "Goal" Full, Healthy Chin Length.


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Welp that's all she wrote for me!



I ain't paying that much for some water with a little bit of butter mixed in with some oils and vitamin E

I bet you 90% water at least!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> RIP-
> 
> \Afrodengler, KBB, Darcys, Anita Grant


 
What happened to anita?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I was thinking (just now while under the dryer)
> 
> _"When" _I get some length on Me, I think I might invest in a Pibbs.
> 
> Perhaps, when I reach my first "Goal" Full, Healthy Chin Length.


 
Well.........What Do Ya'll Think?


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> What happened to anita?



She is way too expensive. 3.5 ounces of pomade $25 american. *********


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.........What Do Ya'll Think?



You like to rollerset?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I was thinking (just now while under the dryer)
> 
> _"When" _I get some length on Me, I think I might invest in a Pibbs.
> 
> Perhaps, when I reach my first "Goal" Full, Healthy Chin Length.


 
Why are you under the dryer? I thought you weren't going to wash your hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I was thinking (just now while under the dryer)
> 
> _"When" _I get some length on Me, I think I might invest in a Pibbs.
> 
> Perhaps, when I reach my first "Goal" Full, Healthy Chin Length.


Okay let me just ask--so you gonna use your Pibbs and your steamer? This from a person that has a heated cap, hooded dryer, and steamer.  But I have specific purposes for each .  Do you plan to rollerset? I don't rollerset because I don't care about having straight hair. Besides I ain't got that kind of patience.  



Charzboss said:


> I ain't paying that much for some water with a little bit of butter mixed in with some oils and vitamin E
> 
> I bet you 90% water at least!


You are too much!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> She is way too expensive. 3.5 ounces of pomade $25 american. *********


 
Sings* Its so hard to sayyy goodbyye too anitaaaa graannt*


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> You are too much!



Gurl how else can you have a thin/lotion like constancy with shea, avocado and etc butters.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> She is way too expensive. 3.5 ounces of pomade $25 american. *********


 


You are killing me tonight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

Okay. Okay. Good Point.  I Don't Know How to Roller Set (Yet). 

But I want to wear a Straight (Blunt) Style but I don't think my current Hooded Dryer Gets Hot Enough and I thought the PIBBS Might give me more Power (i.e. Heat) because I am not trying to flat iron etc...or use 'much' direct heat.erplexed

My Current Dryer is like 1875 Watts.  Maybe I should just look for one with about 1900-2000 Watts?  I just thought those had Maximum Heat and I could dry my hair more "straighter" w/o using a blow dryer etc....

Views?


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> You are too much!



Theres something in the water. Oh yeah its a tablespoon of shea butter.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Gurl how else can you have a thin/lotion like constancy with shea, avocado and etc butters.


 
You right, you right !


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay. Okay. Good Point.  I Don't Know How to Roller Set (Yet).
> 
> But I want to wear a Straight (Blunt) Style but I don't think my current Hooded Dryer Gets Hot Enough and I thought the PIBBS Might give me more Power (i.e. Heat) because I am not trying to flat iron etc...or use 'much' direct heat.erplexed
> 
> ...



To me Pibbs 514= rollersets
otherwise your current dryer should be fine!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Why are you under the dryer? I thought you weren't going to wash your hair.


 
Just Say....I got Over Zealous with All My New Butters! 

And I woulda' been going to work tomorrow Greasy as a Chitlin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> To me Pibbs 514= rollersets
> otherwise your current dryer should be fine!


 
What do you use yours for?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay. Okay. Good Point. I Don't Know How to Roller Set (Yet).
> 
> But I want to wear a Straight (Blunt) Style but I don't think my current Hooded Dryer Gets Hot Enough and I thought the PIBBS Might give me more Power (i.e. Heat) because I am not trying to flat iron etc...or use 'much' direct heat.erplexed
> 
> ...


Char you got a Pibbs right? Thoughts? ETA--I see you already responded.



Charzboss said:


> Theres something in the water. Oh yeah its a tablespoon of shea butter.


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What do you use yours for?



Getting my rollersets up to snuff! I'm getting better.

Also DCs, 

and henna because I am afraid that steaming with the henna will damage my steamer, the last time I did it the little water catcher had red water in it


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

@T, i hear a pibbs is a great investment. if you get it i know your hair will be sooo happy.

i wanted one way back when but i didnt have the money, dont have the space and now that im natural i just dont need it at all.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> and henna because I am afraid that steaming with the henna will damage my steamer, the last time I did it the little water catcher had red water in it


 
Dayum...I am just now making that connection.  Okay taking the tea rinses back to the heat cap. I will dig out the hooded dryer for cassia.  Shoot I forgot I have a hand held hair dryer too.  For a girl that air dries I have a lot of heat elements.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

chebaby said:


> @T, i hear a pibbs is a great investment. if you get it i know your hair will be sooo happy.
> 
> i wanted one way back when but i didnt have the money, dont have the space and now that im natural i just dont need it at all.


 
Thanks Che.

I Just Want Maximum Heat and I thought it would be the way to Go. I thought the Wattage on the PIBBS Was Intense. And it could successfully dry my hair "straight" without pulling out the Flat Iron and Murdering my Hair. 

Besides, If the Truth Be Told, I don't Need another Hair Product.  For Real. For Real. Ya'll.

Any Additional Product Purchases is just feeding into my PJ-ism.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 14, 2009)

Ladies im feeling kind of funny about plesant image.com. I don't know why its just a funny feeling. I have not felt that way about a place that i have ordered from. I hope i did not make a mistake. Next time i will order my elucence from curlmart instead of being impatient.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Che.
> 
> I Just Want Maximum Heat and I thought it would be the way to Go. I thought the Wattage on the PIBBS Was Intense. And it could successfully dry my hair "straight" without pulling out the Flat Iron and Murdering my Hair.
> 
> ...


 
Well it wouldn't be actually a "product" its more like a gadget.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Well it wouldn't be actually a "product" its more like a gadget.


 
IK.  I was just thinking that's all.  My Current Dryer is Fine.  It Just seemed like one side of my head was taking longer to dry.erplexed

That's why I was thinking, I'd rather invest in the PIBBS, instead of continuing to buy a bunch of Conditioners etc....


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK. I was just thinking that's all. My Current Dryer is Fine. It Just seemed like one side of my head was taking longer to dry.erplexed
> 
> That's why I was thinking, I'd rather invest in the PIBBS, instead of continuing to buy a bunch of Conditioners etc....


 
T of course ultimately it is up to you.  If you think you need it and it will benefit your hair.  Get it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll Think about it some more.

Thanks Ladies for talking me through and back to my senses. 

We PJ's Gotta Stick Together.

Maybe in a year or two.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

T, you know i say get it lol. but for real, the thing about it is that i assume it will last a long time. so its not like when we(yea i called us all out) buy a bunch of moisturizers knowing some of them will sit there ang go bad. at least this will always be there for quick drying, banging styles and deep conditioning.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

i am gonna give myself a much need oil treatment overnight tonight. my hair is so frizzy today, i know its my fault because i waited until my hair was almost dry before adding my products for a w&g. thats a no no lol. so tonight im either going to mix up some olive oil and vatika frosting and drown my hair in it or i will just use vatika frosting by itself. im gonna sleep with it under a plastic cap and scarf. in the morning i will rinse it out with just water and add my leave in(kbb hair milk of course) on wet hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

I will Take all the Helpful Comments Of My Fellow PJ's Under Advisement.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

^^^^lol. i know i love to come in here and see what everyone thinks about something before i jump head first.

also i got my package in the mail today from Brownie. i cant wait to get home and open that bad mama jamma lmao.


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

I want a big ole' order from karess krafters!

I just took a bath with their banana soap, it actually as real bananas in it, that you can see! It lathered better the Chagrin Valley and my skin feels so soft!

Their soaps are so pretty!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG i just found my hair twin on youtube. her name is innovativethinkin. her hair looks exactly like mine its crazy. my hair is about an inch or two shorter than hers though.


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

chebaby said:


> OMG i just found my hair twin on youtube. her name is innovativethinkin. her hair looks exactly like mine its crazy. my hair is about an inch or two shorter than hers though.



I know who your talking about! Her baby is so cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

Anybody Use Up anything? Or Near Using Anything Up? 

Or are we all on Full?  I am almost done with a Redken Butter Treat and a Redken All Soft Heavy Cream.  I think I will mix them together and use them under my Steamer Next Wash Day.

I will definitely repurchase the Butter Treat.  Really Didn't care for the All Soft Heavy Cream. _*boring*_ 

The first time I used it, I didn't like it.  I tried again today, same outcome.  I will use it up tho'


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

I ordered from NuNulove Handmades. I got one Honey & Flower Shampoo (I'm having this love affair with honey right now) and Juju Hair Mist.

I think I have one more use left of the Holy Basil condish.  Thank goodness.  I have 1-2 more uses of my Alter Ego Garlic condish.  Neither will be repurchases. I finished my detangling concoction which I believe was aloe vera gelly, aussie moist, and water.  Nothing spectacular. Now I am moving on to Jasmine's Silk Leave In/Detangler.


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

http://karesskrafters.com/ 

you don't have to buy on etsy LC


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> http://karesskrafters.com/
> 
> you don't have to buy on etsy LC




_*SSPAL 15% off *_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> _*SSPAL 15% off *_


 
Look PUSHA


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Anybody Use Up anything? Or Near Using Anything Up?
> 
> Or are we all on Full? I am almost done with a Redken Butter Treat and a Redken All Soft Heavy Cream. I think I will mix them together and use them under my Steamer Next Wash Day.
> 
> ...


 
Im on full but on thing about these tw products are they go fast. I will be about half way done with the mist and oil by the end of the week. Its only monday. I don't know if that's good or bad.




Charzboss said:


> http://karesskrafters.com/
> 
> you don't have to buy on etsy LC


 
Thanks charz, i have 4 bars of jasmines soap to use up first. But i might get something only if its one thing.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Look PUSHA


 
.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

i finshed my jessicurl too shea this weekend. i thought i threw it away. it was ok. didnt do much of anything. my hair felt ok after i rinsed it out. glad its gone.

i finally tried my hair one olive oil cleansing conditioner and i really like it. i have wen too and i think the hair one is just as good. what i like about the hair one is that that menthol smell isnt so strong like with wen. but for real nothing beats the wen fig clensing sonditioner. but when all my shampoos are gone i will continue to purchase black soap and hair one olive oil. i have the jojoba one too but havent tried it yet. i bought them well over 6 months ago and am just now trying them lol. thats sad.

oh and after i use my vatika frosting tonight i may only hair two more uses out of it for overnight use. for daily sealing i have quite a bit left. i said no more hairveda for me but im starting to miss the vatika frosting already. i wont order during her sale but i may have to order two more jars of that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

chebaby said:


> *i wont order during her sale but i may have to order two more jars of that stuff.*


 
Why? Because it takes awhile to get the stuff during the sales or what?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Look PUSHA


Girl, we are all pushas !



La Colocha said:


> Im on full but on thing about these tw products are they go fast. I will be about half way done with the mist and oil by the end of the week. Its only monday. I don't know if that's good or bad.


Hell nawl that ain't good !!!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Why? Because it takes awhile to get the stuff during the sales or what?


Yeah you gonna wait 3-4 weeks.  They are made once ordered.  It's not like stuff is sitting waiting on the shelf.  They know about Hairveda all over the world .  She need to hire extra help during these sales. Not to make the products but at least to pack the boxes...summthin! If you are out & desparate do not order during a sale!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Why? Because it takes awhile to get the stuff during the sales or what?


 yep thats exactly why. and she based in MD i think and im in DC so waiting so long for that is frustrating.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Girl, we are all pushas !
> 
> 
> *Hell nawl that ain't good* !!!
> ...


 
I know shay and the products are thick. Im not using alot, im not heavy handed, they are just going fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

La: So, By the End of the Week, Do you Think You'll know whether or not you liked the TW Products????  

OR 

Because they don't last, is that a big deal-breaker for you?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> La: So, By the End of the Week, Do you Think You'll know whether or not you liked the TW Products????
> 
> OR
> 
> Because they don't last, is that a big deal-breaker for you?


 
I don't know t, i wanted to give them a good go around before i made a decision. I like them so far but its only been 3 days, the shampoo will be last to go but its the mist, the oil and the conditoner that will go first. If i used this line exclusively i think it may be gone in about 3 weeks. I skipped using the mist yesterday. When you spray it out it comes out like a lite cream. I only oiled my scalp 2x with the oil and did a prepoo. To your last question i don't know either the products are cheap. Maybe that is why. Ill keep you guys updated on what i will decide.

Eta: does glycerin make products swell? I don't think non of these products contain glycerin, the reason im asking is because it took me forever to use up some of my hairveda.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

chebaby said:


> yep thats exactly why. and she based in MD i think and im in DC so waiting so long for that is frustrating.


 
Seriously, I'm in VA.  I forget that I ordered and its a nice little surprise once it gets here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2009)

Now that I know what to expect (and I haven't opened my Sitrinillah yet) 

I won't be overly anxious and guess I can stand to wait without freaking out and losing it, since none of them are major 'staples'.

And Charz sent me some Vatika Frosting.....which I would definitely be interested in ordering.  

Charz is a Major Pusha' 

Everything she sent, I Fell Totally in Love with.:lovedrool:

Thanks Again Charz & Che


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

She's back Afroveda


----------



## Charz (Sep 14, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now that I know what to expect (and I haven't opened my Sitrinillah yet)
> 
> I won't be overly anxious and guess I can stand to wait without freaking out and losing it, since none of them are major 'staples'.
> 
> And Charz sent me some Vatika Frosting.....which I would definitely be interested in ordering.



I'm back on team Hairveda! And I just got off Oyin Handmade.

 It really took me seeing my review that I did to realize that the only product I really like by them THAT IS ALSO KINDA UNIQUE is the burnt sugar pomade.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> She's back Afroveda


 
Who mala?........

Hmm dc


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

yep i cant wait to order my shea amla and cocolatte.

as for oyin, im still loving the j&B and greg juice. i also love the burnt sugar pomade. i've never been a fan of the honey wash so its just sitting there and i may try and use my whipped pudding again, we'll see.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

@Shay, sorry if you already posted it but how did you like your banana treatment?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't need to buy anything else im going to sleep


 

*Throws away conditoner bottle*Night ladies


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Okay I was trying not to talk about it....it was very moisturizing but I'm still trying to get the bananas out of my hair.  If I do it again, I will add the baking soda to it.  Wait didn't you change up the recipe the second time you did it? I'm on that avocado one too though.  I'm so mad I didn't get an avocado at the store yesterday.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I don't need to buy anything else im going to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That pic never gets old ! Good night!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I was trying not to talk about it....it was very moisturizing but I'm still trying to get the bananas out of my hair. If I do it again, I will add the baking soda to it. Wait didn't you change up the recipe the second time you did it? I'm on that avocado one too though. I'm so mad I didn't get an avocado at the store yesterday.


 i didnt do a second banana treatment yet. i plan on doing it this weekend if i dont get braids. my avocado treatment was the same each time i used it.
when i do the banana it will just be coconut milk, banana, olive oil, honey and avocado oil.


----------



## Charz (Sep 15, 2009)

Qhemet will most likely go on sale at the end of Novemeber, so I have read in the Qhemet Biologics Questions thread .


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 15, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Qhemet will most likely go on sale at the end of Novemeber, so I have read in the Qhemet Biologics Questions thread .


 
I wonder how much of a discount? I'm set for AOHC.  I have two. I have one of the balm but that will last years.  I may order some more of the pomade but I know I would need to order more because she put a minimum amount last time.

I really like that she started that thread and that she is on top of responding to all of the questions.


----------



## Charz (Sep 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I wonder how much of a discount? I'm set for AOHC. I have two. I have one of the balm but that will last years. I may order some more of the pomade but I know I would need to order more because she put a minimum amount last time.
> 
> I really like that she started that thread and that she is on top of responding to all of the questions.


 
Prolly 10%-20% I assume its the black friday sale. Last year she did 10%.

I think I'm gonna get kinky twists.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Charz when are you planning on getting them done?

im still undecided on if i will get them this weekend. i dont want to get them too soon and then start missing my hair ya know.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 15, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Prolly 10%-20% I assume its the black friday sale. Last year she did 10%.
> 
> I think I'm gonna get kinky twists.


 
I saw you over there in that thread.

I finished Afroveda's Holy Basil Condish and CON's Reconstructor.  Neither will be a repurchase.  The reconstructor is too thin for my liking.  Besides I want a more natural reconstructor. I plan to try Giovanni's Reconstructor and Afroveda's Neem +3 Protein condish next week.  Hopefully this Afroveda condish will work for me or it will be a fullout fail for all of her condishes for me.  

LC--Are you still liking your Pretty Wrap? I saw you in that thread.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I saw you over there in that thread.
> 
> I finished Afroveda's Holy Basil Condish and CON's Reconstructor. Neither will be a repurchase. The reconstructor is too thin for my liking. Besides I want a more natural reconstructor. I plan to try Giovanni's Reconstructor and Afroveda's Neem +3 Protein condish next week. Hopefully this Afroveda condish will work for me or it will be a fullout fail for all of her condishes for me.
> 
> LC--*Are you still liking your Pretty Wrap? I saw you in that thread*.


 
Yes i am shay, i wear it everynight and my hair stays moisturized i will get a few more for the winter also. And i like that it does not slip off.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I saw you over there in that thread.
> 
> I finished Afroveda's Holy Basil Condish and CON's Reconstructor. Neither will be a repurchase. The reconstructor is too thin for my liking. Besides I want a more natural reconstructor. I plan to try Giovanni's Reconstructor and Afroveda's Neem +3 Protein condish next week. Hopefully this Afroveda condish will work for me or it will be a fullout fail for all of her condishes for me.
> 
> LC--Are you still liking your Pretty Wrap? I saw you in that thread.


 i want to try giovannis reconstructor too. for protein i have just been using avocados and coconut milk or avocado oil. i may try an egg in conditioner one of these days.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 15, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Yes i am shay, i wear it everynight and my hair stays moisturized i will get a few more for the winter also. And i like that it does not slip off.


Thanks! I'm working on my weight loss reward system and one reward will be 1-2 pretty wraps and some of her headbands.  Another reward is I want to buy a makeup traincase to store some of my accessories.  I stole that idea from one of the ladies on here that has a blog.  I'm still trying to figure out my rewards.  It's a way to curb my spending and also to reward myself for a job well done.



chebaby said:


> i want to try giovannis reconstructor too. for protein i have just been using avocados and coconut milk or avocado oil. i may try an egg in conditioner one of these days.


 I will definitely let you know how it works out.  I love their leave in so I figure why not try this out.  Oh yeah, I saw you in that CD's Princess Tiana thread talking bout you want the detangler .  I thought dang Che is on a mission with this detangler business.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks! I'm working on my weight loss reward system and one reward will be 1-2 pretty wraps and some of her headbands. Another reward is I want to buy a makeup traincase to store some of my accessories. I stole that idea from one of the ladies on here that has a blog. I'm still trying to figure out my rewards. It's a way to curb my spending and also to reward myself for a job well done.
> 
> 
> I will definitely let you know how it works out. I love their leave in so I figure why not try this out. Oh yeah, I saw you in that *CD's Princess Tiana* thread talking bout you want the detangler . I thought dang Che is on a mission with this detangler business.


 
I would get some for my dd but its a limited edition, she is just like her mama she might want some more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2009)

Good Evening Ladies!  How's things today?  I know everybody is looking for stuff to use up!

I went to the BSS at lunch to get some PC (but they didn't carry it)erplexed so I guess I will have to go to Sally.

I did get a box of those Paper Wraps to wrap your hair while under the dryer.  And Guess What:

*THAT WAS IT!  I SPENT LESS THAN $5.00 !* 

That has got to be like one of the First Times Eva!  YAY!  

Actually, It doesn't mean much because I don't buy too many things from the _BSS_  but it was still good.

Now Sephora or someplace like that, I woulda' probably been in BIG Trouble.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Evening Ladies! How's things today?* I know everybody is looking for stuff to use up*!
> 
> I went to the BSS at lunch to get some PC (but they didn't carry it)erplexed so I guess I will have to go to Sally.
> 
> ...


 
Im using my stuff but i don't have that much. Not enough to look for something.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

@Shay, yea i was looking at it but knowing CD i may not like it so i think i will pass after all.

@T, do you like redken? i have the real control mask and the smooth down butter treat and thought about you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2009)

chebaby said:


> @T, do you like redken? i have the real control mask and the smooth down butter treat and thought about you.


 
I DO!  I Love Butter Treat.  I have the Real Control Mask (But Haven't Used it Yet).  I bought it a while back after reading one of LittleGoldenLambs Reviews.  

I also have the Extreme Rescue Force.  I haven't used that one either.erplexed  Don't like the All Soft Heavy Cream at All 

It's a Pain when you only do your Hair once a Week. That's why it's been so hard using up stuff.  Although....I have about 2 more uses for my Porosity Control.  Actually, I have a bottle of French Stablizer Plus that is suppose to "do" the same thing as PC, but I am afraid to use it.  It actually has a ph balance of 2.5? 

I may never get around to using half the stuff I have on the Shelves.  But Imma keep trying. 

btw:  I did use my JC N&S today.  And I love it!  It kept my hair very nicely and it's not too heavy and my hair didn't feel weighed down.  It is nice.

I got the Almond Glaze today from Brownie and it's very light as well.  So, I will alternate between that and the JC this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i want to try giovannis reconstructor too.


 

Giovanni Nutra-Fix is a Good _Mild_ Reconstructor.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

T, would you like the smooth down butter treat? i know i wont use it and my mom has taken on all of the products i used when i was relaxed. which is a big book shelf full of products. everything from mizani to shescentit to joico and dominican products. so she wont miss the redken.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok.  You Send me that and I'll send you the Nutra-Fix!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

lol that smilie kills me everytime cause really i dont know what it means lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, Since Afroveda's Back in The Country......Anybody buying????

Ya'll Know I want that Ashlii Raspberry DC! 

Thanks To Charzboss


----------



## chebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

im gonna order the shea amla and cocolatte. i MAY repurchase the ashlii amala but it $20 so i dont know.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

ok i have decided not to get braids. and my mind is made up on that. the reason is because i did a pony puff today for the first time and the little peak in the front of  my hair is sore i guess because its too tight. so if a pony puff and cause that then i know braids will.

so im just gonna have to come up with another winter plan. what im gonna do is mix some castor oil in my shea butter and just do individual twist with my own hair and then pin them up and back somehow using the butter. i also have qhemet heavy cream so my hair will stay well moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ok i have decided not to get braids. and my mind is made up on that. the reason is because i did a pony puff today for the first time and the little peak in the front of my hair is sore i guess because its too tight. so if a pony puff and cause that then i know braids will.
> 
> so im just gonna have to come up with another winter plan. what im gonna do is mix some castor oil in my shea butter and just do individual twist with my own hair and then pin them up and back somehow using the butter. i also have qhemet heavy cream so my hair will stay well moisturized.


 
Good You Seriously Put Some Thought Into It About it.  As to not to put any unnecessary "pressure" on Sore Spots. 

NONE OF US Need to be dealing with any Set-Backs Going into the Winter Months.  

It's gonna take everything we Got to Retain, Retain, Retain!  And Grow, Grow, Grow.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sounds like a good choice Che! I start my fall/winter regimen on Sunday and I'm gonna go back to what worked for me.  I've gotta get it all written down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Sounds like a good choice Che! I start my fall/winter regimen on Sunday and I'm gonna go back to what worked for me. I've gotta get it all written down.


 
Care to Share some examples?????  Please....Do Tell......


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Care to Share some examples????? Please....Do Tell......


 
Last fall & winter--I "wet" bunned.  Meaning my hair was "wet" with a spray moisturizer.  I got this idea from Tiffers.  She did it with Hawaiian Silky. I used Hairveda's hydrasoft.  I would do this once in the morning and again in the evening if it was not wet already from me washing it.  I gained a lot of length this way.  I will find the thread for it that Tiffers started.  I believe Traycee does this also.  That's where I'm starting. I'm still working out the rest.  I did so well when I started on this site I may have some of my old reggies written down in a journal somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2009)

Has Anybody that Ordered SheScentIt During the Labor Day received their Order(s)?  I still don't have mine yet?erplexed

All You CocoCreme Buyers:  Did you buy that before or during Labor Day?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has Anybody that Ordered SheScentIt During the Labor Day received their Order(s)? I still don't have mine yet?erplexed
> 
> All You CocoCreme Buyers: Did you buy that before or during Labor Day?


 
She must have had alot of orders, now i don't feel so bad about my elucence. Sweet cashew is great with shipping you should have it in a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> She must have had alot of orders, now i don't feel so bad about my elucence. Sweet cashew is great with shipping you should have it in a bit.


 
IK!  I've always gotten everything Quick, Fast & In a Hurry!  I just thought about it just now.  

I've been totally pre-occupied with my packages from Charz, Che & Brownie.  So, it's been all good.

I gotta keep up with what's out there tho'.  Seems like I ordered that before Qhemet and Definitely before Da' Butters and they are all here.  So.....I just thought about it.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 15, 2009)

^^ I ordered the CocoCreme  before the sale. And it came quick.

@La: I used to order my Elucence from pleasantimage all the time. I never had any problems with them. I'm surprised.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

when i ordered my coco cream i think i have it in less than a week. i think.
and i did not order during the sale. La is right, she is normally very good about getting orders out. i dont think anyone has had problems with her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ I ordered the *CocoCreme* before the sale. And it came quick.


 
Brownie: Do You Likey?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 15, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ I ordered the CocoCreme before the sale. And it came quick.
> 
> @La:* I used to order my Elucence from pleasantimage all the time. I never had any problems with them. I'm surprised*.


 
I know i will wait a while longer, my other things came so fast and i ordered the same day. I saw on the site it says ships in 3 days, i guess that is why im on noid. I emailed them and haven't gotten a response. I will email again next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2009)

chebaby said:


> when i ordered my coco cream i think i have it in less than a week. i think.
> and i did not order during the sale. La is right, she is normally very good about getting orders out. i dont think anyone has had problems with her.


 
Oh Yeah, She's Great!  I've always gotten stuff Supa' Dupa' Fast.

I just remembered I Had Ordered Those Buttas' From Her & a Banana Brulee


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie: Do You Likey?


 

*sigh* I didn't even try it. I think I might be 'allergic' to coconut like La. It smelled good as h---, though . I gave mine away (*cough* Che). I was dying to use it, too. My gut is telling me to leave coconut alone, though.


----------



## Charz (Sep 15, 2009)

From Nature with Love 20% discount – 5 days only:

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/
Save 20% on qualifying orders over $75. Use discount code FNWLSEPT20

Save 5% on qualifying orders over $25. Use discount code FNWLSEPT5


Offers Valid SEPTEMBER 15, 2009 through 11:59 p.m. EASTERN TIME SEPTEMBER 20, 2009
The Fine Print:
• To receive your discount, visit http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com and enjoy browsing our selection of over 1,750+ ingredients and supplies.
• Your order total must reach the minimum qualifying order value as shown above.
• The following items are not eligible for a discount and will not count towards the minimum order amount: sale items including items on special and in our clearance area, bulk sizes listed as not being eligible for a discount, the purchase of gift certificates, shipping, handling or taxes.
• Enter the appropriate discount code, as shown above, within the discount code field at the time of checkout. The discount code MUST be entered correctly into the appropriate field during your online checkout to be eligible for this promotion.
• Only one discount code can be accepted per order.
• If you have any questions about this promotion, please call our Customer Care Department before placing your online order.
• We reserve the right to clarify any of our special offers or discounts and are not liable for any typos or errors.
• For additional information on entering the discount code at the time of checkout, visit our Discounts Page.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I start my fall/winter regimen on Sunday and I'm gonna go back to what worked for me. I've gotta get it all written down.


 

Shay:  When Will You Start Your HOTS?

Everyone that are Doing HOTS ---- How Soon Are You All Starting?


----------



## Charz (Sep 15, 2009)

Girl,  I  can make some Anita Grant Cafe Latte at home!

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/product.asp?product_id=butmocha


----------



## chebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay: When Will You Start Your HOTS?
> 
> Everyone that are Doing HOTS ---- How Soon Are You All Starting?


 i do overnight oil treatment with a plastic cap all year long. i never heat up my oil.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Girl, I can make some Anita Grant Cafe Latte at home!
> 
> http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/product.asp?product_id=butmocha


 girl yes. i may buy this next week and mix it with jbco and coconut oil. maybe olive oil.
that butter sounds.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, um I went to find that thread.  Never found it then got all distracted.  As soon as I got on here I remembered where I might find Trayee's quote about her reggie during the fall/winter.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay: When Will You Start Your HOTS?
> 
> Everyone that are Doing HOTS ---- How Soon Are You All Starting?


 
I do my HOTS year round.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah um, I couldn't find that post by Traycee either.  I give up.  I did find my hair journal though.  We already know this but Hairveda's Fall Sale/Blowout should be this weekend I would think.  I wrote in my hair journal about the sale last year .


----------



## chebaby (Sep 16, 2009)

i cant sleep so im here lol.
ok i want that cofee bean butter, avocado butter, mocacchino butter, vanilla oil, babassu oil, and maybe sweet orange oil from from nature with love.
i really want the red raspberry oil but that stuff is exspensive so ummmm no that wont happen.
so i think im just gonna get those butters and oils and the afrodetangler and call it quits. i might not even gt the shea amla butter because i really enjoy making my own butters. we'll see.

also im almost out of my ojon revitalizing mist. i will repurchase the end of this month.


----------



## Americka (Sep 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay:  When Will You Start Your HOTS?
> 
> Everyone that are Doing HOTS ---- How Soon Are You All Starting?



I do HOTS year round.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay: When Will You Start Your HOTS?
> 
> Everyone that are Doing HOTS ---- How Soon Are You All Starting?


 
I will do mine starting friday, i was lazy last week so im going to do mine sitting under a bonnet dryer. I don't know if i should do it as a prepoo or before or after my dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Ya'll Some HOT Sistas!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 16, 2009)

I used up a bottle of HE Hello Hydration conditioner. I love it so I will definitely be getting more. I don't actually need it right now but I like to have it. I also used up my 32oz of Porosity Control but I have a backup of that. I don't think I'll use anything else up this week but I'm still going to buy some new stuff this week.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I will do mine starting friday, i was lazy last week so im going to do mine sitting under a bonnet dryer. I don't know if i should do it as a prepoo or before or after my dc.


 
I do mine as a prepoo.

I don't think I will order anything from FNWL because of course I want 20% off.  I don't think I can find $75 worth of stuff that I want.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

Okay I found the post by Traycee.  She was sharing what she does in the summer.  I also thought I would include a quote about how she buns.



Traycee said:


> I spritz daily with Aloe Vera Juice , Glycerin, and Water...I ran out last month of Aloe so I have been spritzing with just Glycerin and distilled water....I spritz my new growth and hair in the morning till very damp..then use my moisturizer and seal with oil ...Then bun..Put a little aloe vera gel on my edges and scarf
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Traycee said:


> Oh I forgot...When I bun I use two Goodie Elastic bands....I use the first one and make a loose pony tail...Twist my hair then wrap it around and use the second Elastic band to secure my bun....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is what I said.  I didn't even do this ! I gotta get back to what works so I will start this up.  It's easy to do it in the fall and winter because if you have the right moisturizer you can saturate or dampen your hair without it looking or feeling too wet.  I miss my hydrasoft .



Shay72 said:


> I've been bunning everyday/all day since 10/08. My routine is quite similiar to Traycee's for spring & summer. If I have cowashed in the morning prior to work I will do spray leave in, moisturize, seal, then bun. I actually do it on sopping wet hair. My hair has been so strong with me upping the protein & using the ayurvedic powders I don't worry. If it is not a cowash in the morning day then in the morning I will use a spray leave in to saturate my hair, then moisturize, seal, then bun. I use all kinds of things for my edges and put on a scarf also. I repeat the process before I go to bed at night.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

OMFG this Komaza Shea Butter Hair Lotion smells so goooood! Thanks Char! It's so thick and creamy too. I'm hoping it's a keeper just because it smells so good.  Don't ask me what it smells like because I'm terrible at that.  All I can do is tell you is it smells goooooooooooood .


----------



## Charz (Sep 16, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> OMFG this Komaza Shea Butter Hair Lotion smells so goooood! Thanks Char! It's so thick and creamy too. I'm hoping it's a keeper just because it smells so good. Don't ask me what it smells like because I'm terrible at that. All I can do is tell you is it smells goooooooooooood .


 

Your welcome! Its like buttercream frosting!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Your welcome! Its like buttercream frosting!


 
Thanks! I would've never figured that out.


----------



## Charz (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.mimisallnaturalskincare.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=1959166


hmm....


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> http://www.mimisallnaturalskincare.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=1959166
> 
> 
> hmm....


 
I don't like the packaging .


----------



## Charz (Sep 16, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I don't like the packaging .


 
I was looking at the liquid african black soap, is there anywhere local Shay I can get some?


----------



## iNicola (Sep 16, 2009)

*pout*

I got my order from Shescentit today and I'm not really happy about what I got. The containers were light so I weighed them. The Gillian butters where 2.72 and 2.92 oz with the container while the Banana Brulee (sample) was 2.04 oz which seems about right keeping the weight of the container into consideration. I'm not happy about being shorted and sent an email. Lets see what becomes of this.

Other than that, they smell so good. Thanks Charz for recommending the Pink Lemonade.

ETA: The containers weren't full.


----------



## Charz (Sep 16, 2009)

iNicola said:


> *pout*
> 
> I got my order from Shescentit today and I'm not really happy about what I got. The containers were light so I weighed them. The Gillian butters where 2.72 and 2.92 oz with the container while the Banana Brulee (sample) was 2.04 oz which seems about right keeping the weight of the container into consideration. I'm not happy about being shorted and sent an email. Lets see what becomes of this.
> 
> Other than that, they smell so good. Thanks Charz for recommending the Pink Lemonade.


 
Shoot gurl I need to invest in a scale! Where you get yours from


----------



## iNicola (Sep 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Shoot gurl I need to invest in a scale! Where you get yours from



Amazon * Escali Primo Digital Multifunctional Scale*


----------



## chebaby (Sep 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I was looking at the liquid african black soap, is there anywhere local Shay I can get some?


 hey girl. i know you didnt ask me but i buy my essential balms black soap from almost any bss in MD. closer to the dc side. i think you can only buy essential balms products in dc and md.


----------



## Charz (Sep 16, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Amazon * Escali Primo Digital Multifunctional Scale*


 

Just bought the red one! Thanks <3

I AM NOT GETTING BRAIDS/TWIST

My hairline can't take it. I had a braider put a kinky twist in the front, so I could see how much pressure it would exert on my hairline and it was too much....I got little bumps around the braid, even after she took it out!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 16, 2009)

i used up my bottle of AO GPB today for a co wash. i have another bottle thanx to T. 

i think the next thing im gonna work on is my curls milkshake. its like 40% full and i really like it so starting tomorrow i will work on getting rid of it. it will not be a repurchase.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Just bought the red one! Thanks <3
> 
> I AM NOT GETTING BRAIDS/TWIST
> 
> My hairline can't take it. I had a braider put a kinky twist in the front, so I could see how much pressure it would exert on my hairline and it was too much....I got little bumps around the braid, even after she took it out!


 yea my hair cant take it either. oh well. isnt it funny that when relaxed it seemed like i could put my hair through so much but now as a natural im not even taking chances?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hey girl. i know you didnt ask me but i buy my essential balms black soap from almost any bss in MD. closer to the dc side. i think you can only buy essential balms products in dc and md.


 
I was planning to tell you to ask Che.  I remember her mentioning it.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 16, 2009)

i want to buy some oils from either from nautre with love or texas natural supply. i want manketti oil but it is so darn exspensive that i just cant do it. well when my b-day comes i know what i want. i want that and acai oil, red raspberry oil and some other exspensive oils lol.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 16, 2009)

Good day ladies im going to cancel my order from pleasant image and order my elucence from curl mart. They have not responded to my emails so maybe they will respond to that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

I Got My Order today from SheScentIt! YAY! 

Okay.....I didn't _"measure"_ them, but they all _looked_ okay.

I got 2 of the Seyani Butters and 1 of the Gillian Tearless.  I put some of the Gillian on Immediately (it was my least favorite scent of the 3erplexed) Coconut Mango, So it will definitely be up and outtie soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

iNicola said:


> *pout*
> 
> I got my order from Shescentit today and I'm not really happy about what I got. The containers were light so I weighed them. The Gillian butters where 2.72 and 2.92 oz with the container while the Banana Brulee (sample) was 2.04 oz which seems about right keeping the weight of the container into consideration. *I'm not happy about being shorted and sent an email. Lets see what becomes of this.  *ETA: The containers weren't full.


 
In My Experience, Her Customer Service has been Outstanding, so I wouldn't think you would have a "Problem"  Keep Us Posted.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Got My Order today from SheScentIt! YAY!
> 
> Okay.....I didn't _"measure"_ them, but they all _looked_ okay.
> 
> I got 2 of the Seyani Butters and 1 of the Gillian Tearless.  I put some of the Gillian on Immediately (it was my least favorite scent of the 3erplexed) Coconut Mango, So it will definitely be up and outtie soon.


Really? Wow, I love coconut AND mango. I guess they don't mae good combo. I'm really loving the Pink Lemonade and Vanilla Almond scent. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> In My Experience, Her Customer Service has been Outstanding, so I wouldn't think you would have a "Problem"  Keep Us Posted.


We'll I'm hoping I'm not the unlucky one.


----------



## Charz (Sep 16, 2009)

Dang yall don't play. We got INicola weighin stuff and LC canceling stuff, both of them shooting emails! I wanna be a PJ gangsta too!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Dang yall don't play. We got INicola weighin stuff and LC canceling stuff, both of them shooting emails! I wanna be a PJ gangsta too!


 
SHi girl i don't play when it comes to my money. Im tired of these companies with their slow arse shipping and thier wack arse customer service.

Im sorry ladies im just agitated. I hope i did not offened anyone, its been a long day for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Really? Wow, I love coconut AND mango. I guess they don't mae good combo. I'm really loving the *Pink Lemonade and Vanilla Almond scent.* I can't wait to try it.


 
Those are Exactly What My Other Two Are? WOW !



iNicola said:


> We'll I'm hoping I'm not the *unlucky one*.


 
No....You Won't Be?



La Colocha said:


> *SHi girl i don't play when it comes to my money. Im tired of these companies with their slow arse shipping and thier wack arse customer service.*


 
Go 'Head With Your Baaadd Self.....

_*Yous a BAD mamma' jamma'*_


----------



## chebaby (Sep 16, 2009)

my dads hair is doing well with the seyani butter. i remember it didnt do much fof my hair. it would be soft and then minutes later it felt like i didnt put anything on it. i really didnt like ther gillian butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i remember it didnt do much fof my hair. it would be soft and then minutes later it felt like i didnt put anything on it. i really didnt like ther gillian butter.


 
So, You Gave Both the Seyani & the Gillian A Thumbs Down?  I wish I woulda' known that before I ordered. 

This is my first time trying any of the "Butters"  I Basically Stick with Conditioners.

We'll See...............erplexed


----------



## chebaby (Sep 16, 2009)

the seyani butter was ok. i liked the smell. its ok. i may try it again next week to see how it does but i dont remember being fond of it.


i think im gona start using evoo a lot more now.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 16, 2009)

@T: The Seyani Butter is okay. I recently got one in Pineapple which I want to eat it smells so good. I just use it as a quick refresher once in a while. Nothing earth-shaking, you know? I will probably give it to my niece. Especially now that I got those KBB butters from Che. OMG, they smell so good and my hair seems to like them, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

I Still Wish I woulda' Known!  I coulda' Passed on those.....

Woulda', Coulda' Shoulda' IK.

I am quite "Satisfied" with my Butters From Texas Natural Supply.  That and the Qhemet would have sufficed.  Oh Well.erplexed  

But I ordered those before Texas Naturals.

I'll stick to the Conditioners.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Still Wish I woulda' Known! I coulda' Passed on those.....
> 
> Woulda', Coulda' Shoulda' IK.
> 
> ...


 
You don't like the shescent it butters?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> SHi girl i don't play when it comes to my money. Im tired of these companies with their slow arse shipping and thier wack arse customer service.
> 
> Im sorry ladies im just agitated. I hope i did not offened anyone, its been a long day for me.


We grown, you aiight .  Please feel free to speak your mind.  I can't do nothing else but that.  Got it from my momma.



chebaby said:


> my dads hair is doing well with the seyani butter.


I don't know why but this is to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You don't like the shescent it butters?


 
It's really wayyy too soon to tell.erplexed  Put it this way....it's something, I actually did not have to have (especially after my Qhemet and TNS)


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's really wayyy too soon to tell.erplexed Put it this way....it's something, I actually did not have to have (especially after my Qhemet and TNS)


 
T, did you get the samples or the regular jars? You might end up liking it. Try using it a few days in a row to see how you like it.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Keep Us Posted.



Ok, after going back and forth I sent my resolution proposal. No response yet.

I'm going to stick to the real meat of the email communication. 

I was basically 'told' that I got what I purchased because she measured the product with a measuring cup. 1/2 cup of product was put in in the jar, which comes out to 4oz of the product, right? Nah, wrong...well not really. The Gillian butter is whipped so I'm not really getting 4 oz of product because the volume was made my up by air. I end up getting way less than the 4oz that was stated online. *I want what I paid for*.


----------



## Charz (Sep 16, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Ok, after going back and forth I sent my resolution proposal. No response yet.
> 
> I'm going to stick to the real meat of the email communication.
> 
> I was basically 'told' that I got what I purchased because she measured the product with a measuring cup. 1/2 cup of product was put in in the jar, which comes out to 4oz of the product, right? Nah, wrong...well not really. The Gillian butter is whipped so I'm not really getting 4 oz of product because the volume was made my up by air. I end up getting way less than the 4oz that was stated online. *I want what I paid for*.



Girl, I want you on my team!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> T, did you get the samples or the regular jars? You might end up liking it. Try using it a few days in a row to see how you like it.


 

I Got the 4oz Jars. 

iNicola is right.  The Gilian is Whipped, so it is extremely light-weight.  I like a little more "weight" soerplexed  

But I will continue to use.  I ended up topping everything off with JBCO. 

I am not saying, I don't like it, I am just saying, it is something I really could have done without.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 16, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Girl, I want you on my team!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 16, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> We grown, you aiight . Please feel free to speak your mind. I can't do nothing else but that. Got it from my momma.
> 
> 
> I don't know why but this is to me.


 yea it is funny. you know men dont like to do much with their hair but he is like in the 2 type or 3a type and he dyes his hair so it be dry. girl i make him and my momma put all types of stuff in their hair. they look at me like im crazy lol.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Got the 4oz Jars.
> 
> iNicola is right.  The Gilian is Whipped, so it is extremely light-weight.  I like a little more "weight" soerplexed
> 
> ...



Wait, you added JBCO to the jars? My 20+ weeks post hair laughed at the Gilian butter. Maybe it will be better on wet hair? I hope so because I bought it for my DD's hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Wait, you added JBCO to the jars? My 20+ weeks post hair laughed at the Gilian butter. Maybe it will be better on wet hair? I hope so because I bought it for my DD's hair.


 
No....Girl.  I put on some of the Gillian Butter and it wasn't heavy enough,  I put some JBCO afterwards.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> No....Girl.  I put on some of the Gillian Butter and it wasn't heavy enough,  I put some JBCO afterwards.


Yikes. Girl, all 'em butters you bought, you need to go whip something up.

*off to go find me some Pink Lemonade fragrance oil*


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 16, 2009)

Someone read my mind or this thread. I got an email response, they were waiting on a vendor for the shampoo, that is what was taking so long.


----------



## mst1908 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes Lord I’m in. I need a support group so I can stop purchasing hair products that I already have at home. I guess this can be my REHAB because I definitely need HELP (lol)!!!! But I will say if Sally’s has the Fermodyl treatment Buy-1 get 1 Free before December 31, I will have to STOCK UP, at least I’m being honest. 

HAVE A BLESSED HAIR DAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Yikes. Girl, all 'em butters you bought, you need to go whip something up.
> 
> *off to go find me some Pink Lemonade fragrance oil*


 
I ain't whippin' up nothin'  No! 

If I purchase something I want it to work on it's own.

My Days of Mixing Oils and Powders and Tinctures are over.  I ain't Feelin' That


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

mst1908 said:


> Yes Lord I’m in. I need a support group so I can stop purchasing hair products that I already have at home. I guess this can be my REHAB because I definitely need HELP (lol)!!!! But I will say if Sally’s has the Fermodyl treatment Buy-1 get 1 Free before December 31, I will have to STOCK UP, at least I’m being honest.
> 
> HAVE A BLESSED HAIR DAY!!!!!!!!


 
Welcome mst!  Yes...we're all in this together.  But we like to Have Fun too as we ALL are in "Recovery"  Some in different "Stages" but Yes....we are All PJ's

We're all here to help


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Someone read my mind or this thread. I got an email response, they were waiting on a vendor for the shampoo, that is what was taking so long.


Okay, they could have told you that a long time ago.  I would still never buy from them again.  Get it from curlmart next time.

I finished my BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream.  I won't repurchase.  I will just use my Roots of Nature as my weekly protein dc until I use that up.  I reported that I used that last week in one of the dc threads and someone asked for the ingredients.  I looked at the list and first of all I ain't typing that long a$$ list up and second I shouldn't be putting that mess in my hair.  The second or third ingredient is mineral oil . Yeah so it may be a minute before I get to the Giovanni Reconstructor because I am on a mission to use the Roots of Nature up. It hasn't tore my hair up or anything but if I kept it has a staple it may have become an issue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

GREAT Shay!  Keep Using Stuff Up!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 16, 2009)

mst1908 said:


> Yes Lord I’m in. I need a support group so I can stop purchasing hair products that I already have at home. I guess this can be my REHAB because I definitely need HELP (lol)!!!! But I will say if Sally’s has the Fermodyl treatment Buy-1 get 1 Free before December 31, I will have to STOCK UP, at least I’m being honest.
> 
> HAVE A BLESSED HAIR DAY!!!!!!!!


 
Welcome to the challenge have fun and enjoy yourself.



Shay72 said:


> Okay, they could have told you that a long time ago. I would still never buy from them again. Get it from curlmart next time.
> 
> I finished my BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream. I won't repurchase. I will just use my Roots of Nature as my weekly protein dc until I use that up. I reported that I used that last week in one of the dc threads and someone asked for the ingredients. I looked at the list and first of all I ain't typing that long a$$ list up and second I shouldn't be putting that mess in my hair. The second or third ingredient is mineral oil . Yeah so it may be a minute before I get to the Giovanni Reconstructor because I am on a mission to use the Roots of Nature up. It hasn't tore my hair up or anything but if I kept it has a staple it may have become an issue.


 
I won't order from them again shay, because like you said she could have told me that. I would have understood and second of all it took me to cancel my order for you to tell me.*gives look*

Good job on using stuff up shay, If you decide to keep the roots of nature will you use it often? If its not damaging your hair it might be ok to use in moderation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

HELP.........Can I Do This?

HOT (on dry hair)  probably EVOO or EVCO or Jojoba 
Co-Wash
Indigo
DC w/Steam
Dry?

Does this sound like something I could do this week?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Welcome to the challenge have fun and enjoy yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want it gone as of yesterday so I will use it every single week until I'm done.  I will just monitor it closely.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> HELP.........Can I Do This?
> 
> HOT (on dry hair) probably EVOO or EVCO or Jojoba
> Co-Wash
> ...


 
Yes you can do it. This is not alot at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I want it gone as of yesterday so *I will use it every single week until I'm done. *I will just monitor it closely.


 
That's exactly what I need to do.  I kinda got off my program and started skipping around again. Especially with the items I received from _My Girls_ 

They were all items I didn't have in My Enormous Stash already, so it was fun trying them all out. 

I haven't "Opened" anything well.....I take that back, cause I just opened that Gillian butter.

But, this wash-week, I will be using all Opened items.  I also want some stuff gone like yesterday. (Like Shay Said).

I have a corner of Avacado Oil left (but I'm kinda saving it).  Will definitely repurchase. 

And will probably make Grapeseed Oil a Spring/Summer Purchase. 

Because It's incredibly _light._


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Yes you can do it. *This is not alot at all*.


 
IK.  But I was curious if the HOT Was in the Right Order.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

I am on a serious mission to use up stuff I know I won't repurchase.  I hope to have this mission accomplished by the end of the year.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK. But I was curious if the HOT Was in the Right Order.


 
Many people do HOT as a prepoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Many people do HOT as a prepoo.


 
Can I do it and then Co-Wash? Instead of Shampoo?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can I do it and then Co-Wash? Instead of Shampoo?


 
Yep  !


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 17, 2009)

Goodmorning ladies, i will be getting my lock it up gel from bony today. Im excited to get the package. I hope that it works for me. I did not realize that it has hydrolized protein. So im hoping it does not have any negative effects on my hair. Tommorrow i will be putting up tw products for a week and going on to try my komaza for the next week. Im liking the tw products so far. The mist and the oil are not half gone like i thought it would be but they are about 60-70% full, The komaza are samples so they should be gone with in 2 or 3 uses. Im ready to get back on track with this challenge, i have been slacking off a bit with testing these products but i am using them up. Ladies keep up the good work. Im hoping to have an official stock up list by sometime next month.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 17, 2009)

^^^ I started working on my stock up list at work the other day. I have my main staples all set and I've found a few alternates I'll be working with. I will still always try new things but I will not let my stash accumulate the way it did. That was just madness!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Goodmorning ladies, i will be getting my lock it up gel from bony today. Im excited to get the package. I hope that it works for me. I did not realize that it has hydrolized protein. So im hoping it does not have any negative effects on my hair. Tommorrow i will be putting up tw products for a week and going on to try my komaza for the next week. Im liking the tw products so far. The mist and the oil are not half gone like i thought it would be but they are about 60-70% full, The komaza are samples so they should be gone with in 2 or 3 uses. Im ready to get back on track with this challenge, i have been slacking off a bit with testing these products but i am using them up. Ladies keep up the good work. Im hoping to have an official stock up list by sometime next month.


I've been working on my stock up list too.



Brownie518 said:


> ^^^ I started working on my stock up list at work the other day. I have my main staples all set and I've found a few alternates I'll be working with. I will still always try new things but I will not let my stash accumulate the way it did. That was just madness!!


Oh I will continue to try stuff too that's why I want to clear up my stash of unwanted stuff.  It will be more manageable this way. I'm wondering if I should try new stuff the way LC does?  Currently if I'm already using something then I wait until I finish that then audition the new stuff.  That means the new stuff can sit for months.  For example I did two huge orders from Afroveda months ago and I've still haven't tried everything. Yep LC I'm gonna do it your way by even ordering samples if possible.  That way if I really don't like it there's not much to get rid of.


----------



## Charz (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I'm done with KBB, Anita Grant, Afrodetangler, Darcys, Njoi, Kinky Curly, Oyin and Curls.

My hair didn't like any of the Afroveda butters, not even the hemp seed, and that doesn't even have aloevera gel.

I still *love* the Ashlii Amala DC though. Oh, goodness I love that stuff! I'll buy it again when she makes it in a larger size.

I have enough Qhemet to last me till AT LEAST the end of this year. *Same with conditioner.*

I think I will only be buying stuff during the Hairveda and Shescentit sales until next year.

I am just trying to combat my hair feeling rough, and I think that airdrying might be the problem....


----------



## Charz (Sep 17, 2009)

iNicola said:


>


 
I wanna know what happens! Cuz I was planning on buying some butters from her during her next sale, I got sample sizes to try in the meantime, but I won't if I am being jipped with product.


----------



## panamoni (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

I was wondering if I could join this challenge?  I feel as though I'm secretly a part of it because I stalk this thread everyday to see what you ladies are talking about.  I sort of went on a buying spree this past weekend, so I think I can bear to refrain from buying certain new things until I run out.  However, I am expecting some JC Nourish & Shine and Chlorella that my local halth food store had to place an order for me since they were out.

I will do the use 1 buy 1 for shampoos and DCs.  It will be a struggle to fully do this with leave-ins, and moisturizers, but I'll try.  

Thanks.

Panamoni


----------



## Charz (Sep 17, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if I could join this challenge? I feel as though I'm secretly a part of it because I stalk this thread everyday to see what you ladies are talking about. I sort of went on a buying spree this past weekend, so I think I can bear to refrain from buying certain new things until I run out. However, I am expecting some JC Nourish & Shine and Chlorella that my local halth food store had to place an order for me since they were out.
> 
> ...


 
Yay!!! Welcome.

I think we all went on a speading spree last weekend


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I am just trying to combat my hair feeling rough, and I think that airdrying might be the problem....


When do you apply your leave in, moisturize, and seal? On wet hair or after you airdry?



panamoni said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if I could join this challenge? I feel as though I'm secretly a part of it because I stalk this thread everyday to see what you ladies are talking about. I sort of went on a buying spree this past weekend, so I think I can bear to refrain from buying certain new things until I run out. However, I am expecting some JC Nourish & Shine and Chlorella that my local halth food store had to place an order for me since they were out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charz (Sep 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> When do you apply your leave in, moisturize, and seal? On wet hair or after you airdry?


 
I've tried both. My water filter has helped tremendously, and avoiding aloe vera leave in's. My my hair drys so "krinkly" that it feels rough.

I am going to try maybe rollerseting or blow drying but rollersetting more then 2 times a week will be a major pain.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I've tried both. My water filter has helped tremendously, and avoiding aloe vera leave in's. My my hair drys so "krinkly" that it feels rough.
> 
> I am going to try maybe rollerseting or blow drying but rollersetting more then 2 times a week will be a major pain.


 
Okay because applying all of those on soaking wet hair then airdrying works for me.  Good to see you are still trying to figure it out.  Sometimes I feel setbacks happen because people continue to do or use something that does not work for their hair.  Thinking it will change or things will get better rather than trying to problem solve and figure it out.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I saw you over there in that thread.
> 
> I finished Afroveda's Holy Basil Condish and* CON's Reconstructor. Neither will be a repurchase. The reconstructor is too thin for my liking. *Besides I want a more natural reconstructor. I plan to try Giovanni's Reconstructor and Afroveda's Neem +3 Protein condish next week. Hopefully this Afroveda condish will work for me or it will be a fullout fail for all of her condishes for me.
> 
> LC--Are you still liking your Pretty Wrap? I saw you in that thread.


 

Yes I agree on the consistency of the CON Reconstructor being a bit thin and I won't be repurchasing it either, especially after having found Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor. I am using it up now as well as a prepoo and it seems to work just fine that way mixed in with some aloe vera gel.

I also thought about getting the Giovanni Reconstructor because it's natural, but with all this new growth, that small bottle will be used in only 2 treatments on my hair. I'll have to wait until I texlax again to give it a try. Please let me know how your hair likes it if you do get it.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if I could join this challenge? I feel as though I'm secretly a part of it because I stalk this thread everyday to see what you ladies are talking about. I sort of went on a buying spree this past weekend, so I think I can bear to refrain from buying certain new things until I run out. However, I am expecting some JC Nourish & Shine and Chlorella that my local halth food store had to place an order for me since they were out.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome panamoni. I struggle with leave-ins and moisturizers as well so don't feel too bad about it.

In fact, I don't know who recommended the Luster's S-Curl Styling Spray Moisturizer, I could kiss you. That stuff is amazing on my braided hair right now. I can't wait to take down these extensions to see how my hair really likes this. My hair nad braids just feel so soft when I use it.


This week I bought the Luster's S-Curl Moisturizer, another African Royale BRX Braid Spray - I really love this stuff, and some Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment - the price of the Mizani treatment was too good to pass up.

I didn't use up anything because I was on a short vacation and now I'm back to reading up on what I missed and posting again. It's nice to be back too. Carry on ladies.


----------



## Charz (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.shescentit.com/news.html


----------



## iNicola (Sep 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I wanna know what happens! Cuz I was planning on buying some butters from her during her next sale, I got sample sizes to try in the meantime, but I won't if I am being jipped with product.


 I will. I got an email this morning saying that I haven't been forgotten and that the email will be reviewed soon.



Charzboss said:


> http://www.shescentit.com/news.html


 Well I guess my inquiry prompted that since she's referring to the recent shipment.  Either way, doesn't coconut oil weighs the same liquid or solid? So if melted, like it did, I expect 4oz of liquid . If I'm wrong please correct me.


----------



## Charz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ladies, Vatika Frosting will be avail Septmeber 26th!

You think she is gonna have a Fall blowout sale then????


----------



## Charz (Sep 17, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Well I guess my inquiry prompted that since she's referring to the recent shipment. Either way, doesn't coconut oil weighs the same liquid or solid? So if melted, like it did, I expect 4oz of liquid . If I'm wrong please correct me.


 

Maybe other people are complaining about their containers not being filled to the top too?

But I think your the only one gangsta enough to weigh them .


----------



## chebaby (Sep 17, 2009)

hi ladies. i have a question. im planning on buying some butters and i found that texas natural supply is much cheaper than from nature with love. however, it seems that some of the butters on texas natural are mixed with oils like cotton seed and palm oil. can yall look at the site and tell me if im tripping? i dont wanna buy all natural butter only to find that im getting a mix.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Ladies, Vatika Frosting will be avail Septmeber 26th!
> 
> You think she is gonna have a Fall blowout sale then????


 
This is so scary^^.  I just pm'd iNicola to let her know.  Yes, the blowout will happen at the same time based on what she said in a blog entry.  Thank goodness I don't need any vatika frosting.  It's gonna be a mess that day. I've heard people say I won't stay up so I can order early bc they feel it doesn't matter when it comes to shipping.  Okay ya'll tripping if you don't stay up you ain't getting no vatika .


----------



## Charz (Sep 17, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hi ladies. i have a question. im planning on buying some butters and i found that texas natural supply is much cheaper than from nature with love. however, it seems that some of the butters on texas natural are mixed with oils like cotton seed and palm oil. can yall look at the site and tell me if im tripping? i dont wanna buy all natural butter only to find that im getting a mix.


 
To me Texas Naturals is a little shady. Sometimes you get what you pay for....

I did notice allot of their butters have filler/cheaper ingredients. Makes me think that the butters themselves aren't pure as well.

Try Mountain Rose Sage and FNWL. Their stuff may be a little more expensive, but they are authentic, pure and good quality.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2009)

BJ's blog post:

New Products Coming Soon!

Were excited to launch our new products!
Here's what we have lined up for our Fall Blowout!

pH 24/7 Balancing Rinse- Promotes a healthy pH level and seals your cuticle all in one!

HydraSillica Spritz- A spray moisturizer that delivers a quick quench to your hair!

Vatika Frosting-Our best selling oil filled with goodies from the garden!

Urban Body Mousse- A light and creamy body moisturizer that's not sticky or oily feeling! 

We love our Fall lineup and we hope you will too!

Kisses!
BJ


----------



## Charz (Sep 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> BJ's blog post:
> 
> New Products Coming Soon!
> 
> ...


 
I hope the Moist 24/7 is on sale. I wanna get a years worth.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Maybe other people are complaining about their containers not being filled to the top too?
> 
> *But I think your the only one gangsta enough to weigh them* .


 I think so too because she said it was the first time she has ever dealt with this issue (weight of the products).


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I hope the Moist 24/7 is on sale. I wanna get a years worth.


 
Buy a gallon or two.  They have a shelf life of a year. She tends to only put on sale what she lists but she hasn't had a huge sale in awhile so she may throw some other stuff in the mix.


----------



## Charz (Sep 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Buy a gallon or two. They have a shelf life of a year. She tends to only put on sale what she lists but she hasn't had a huge sale in awhile so she may throw some other stuff in the mix.


 
If its not on sale, I will wait till Black Friday or Christmas.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 17, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hi ladies. i have a question. im planning on buying some butters and i found that texas natural supply is much cheaper than from nature with love. however, it seems that some of the butters on texas natural are mixed with oils like cotton seed and palm oil. can yall look at the site and tell me if im tripping? i dont wanna buy all natural butter only to find that im getting a mix.


 
Some of the butters like the green tea, orange, aloe have other ingredients, but the avocado and shea and the vegtable dervied ones should be pure. I have the avocado and ive ordered from from nature with loves, and the chemistry store. And texas naturals avocado butter beats them both. And i got samples to make sure i liked them first.

Welcome pana to the challenge and ms aggie glad to have you back.

Eta:Some of fnwl butters have other things in them too. It depends on what you get.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 17, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Some of the butters like the green tea, orange, aloe have other ingredients, but the avocado and shea and the vegtable dervied ones should be pure. I have the avocado and ive ordered from from nature with loves, and the chemistry store. And texas naturals avocado butter beats them both. And i got samples to make sure i liked them first.
> 
> Welcome pana to the challenge and ms aggie glad to have you back.
> 
> Eta:Some of fnwl butters have other things in them too. It depends on what you get.


 thanx girl. i guess i will will order from texa natural


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 17, 2009)

chebaby said:


> thanx girl. i guess i will will order from texa natural


 
Order from where you feel comfortable che, both companies have samples you could compare both.  Don't make a decision based on my experience research and make your decision off that. I have not tried their other butters but the avocado is the bomb.

Sorry for the etas but boston maria has a thread in the vendor forum for tns


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2009)

www.crownessentials.com

It seems we are always looking for something to try.  I don't like that you can't see the actual product on the website.  I only know about it bc someone I subscribe to on youtube did a review.  I'm just now remembering to post it here.  You can order samples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome Home (Back to Board) to Aggie -- We've Missed You
AND....................

A Big Shout Out to Panamoni!  Waz Up?  Welcome Girl!

_You've come to the Right Place if you are Serious about Using Things up and Minimizing Your Stash.  And making it more manageable.

We can get a little besides ourselves with some things....so, don't listen to things like Stocking Up, etc...   This one's having a Sale that One's having a Sale Next Week. 

Just Stay Focused and Handle Your Business._


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> www.crownessentials.com
> 
> It seems we are always looking for something to try. I don't like that you can't see the actual product on the website. I only know about it bc someone I subscribe to on youtube did a review. I'm just now remembering to post it here. You can order samples.


 
You are so bad, talk me out of ordering a sample of the olive butter cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> www.crownessentials.com
> 
> It seems we are always looking for something to try. I don't like that you can't see the actual product on the website. I only know about it bc someone I subscribe to on youtube did a review. I'm just now remembering to post it here. You can order samples.


 
Thanks Shay!  WOW These Sound Really Good!

_*puts on my list along with my Hairveda Wish-List*_


----------



## chebaby (Sep 17, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You are so bad, talk me out of ordering a sample of the olive butter cream.


 i was looking at that butter too lol. im trying to stay away.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 17, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i was looking at that butter too lol. im trying to stay away.


 
When i finish my komaza califa cream sample and if don't like it i will try a sample of this. There that was easy i hope


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2009)

^^^^^

You'll Like it!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 17, 2009)

oh i forgot to say i purchased the afrodetangler. i cant wait 'till it gets here. the good thing about it i think is that it will last so long. from 6 months to a year for me because i dont have but 5 inches of hair and a ton of other leave ins. in that time i imagine my hair will be getting much bigger so it will be needed. plus it seems like a good base for mixing stuff.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 17, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> You'll Like it!


 
Umm is there something your not telling me ? Do you know something that i don't know. Spill the beans sista, have you been holding back on us.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 17, 2009)

chebaby said:


> oh i forgot to say i purchased the afrodetangler. i cant wait 'till it gets here. the good thing about it i think is that it will last so long. from 6 months to a year for me because i dont have but 5 inches of hair and a ton of other leave ins. in that time i imagine my hair will be getting much bigger so it will be needed. plus it seems like a good base for mixing stuff.


 
I hope that you like it, im wishing now that i would have kept it for you guys to try. But that was before this challenge. Next time i will hold on to my things to see if anyone else wants it.


----------



## Nouvelle (Sep 17, 2009)

Sigh Hi...I know I'm not an official member of the use 1 buy 1 challenge but I was wondering if you guys know of any other haircare product lines outside of hairveda, shescentit, afroveda, etc? I've been looking for a few new products to try but I couldn't come up with anything. TIA


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You are so bad, talk me out of ordering a sample of the olive butter cream.


 


chebaby said:


> i was looking at that butter too lol. im trying to stay away.


 
I'm interested myself but the lady on youtube---Let me find the link...anyways says if you have really dry hair it may not work for you.  Be back in a bit.

ETA--Here is the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNTOHWmyUyQ


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm interested myself but the lady on youtube---Let me find the link...anyways says if you have really dry hair it may not work for you. Be back in a bit.
> 
> ETA--Here is the link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNTOHWmyUyQ


 
Thanks shay listening now. I love her videos i remember when she first big chopped.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 17, 2009)

Nouvelle said:


> Sigh Hi...I know I'm not an official member of the use 1 buy 1 challenge but I was wondering if you guys know of any other haircare product lines outside of hairveda, shescentit, afroveda, etc? I've been looking for a few new products to try but I couldn't come up with anything. TIA


 
Hey nouvelle, girl i think you are in the same boat that we are in, ive seen that you have tried alot of products. Shay just posted a link and there are a few more. Like some etsy stores, i can't remember some of the names other than darcy's and njoi creations, go a few pages back and there are some other links. Sorry i can't be more help.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 17, 2009)

i really love her videos too. i want that olive butter cream but idk. i just ordered olive butter from TNS. plus i want a pretty wrap because i dont think my bonnett is real silk or satin. theres no tag on it so i have no idea what it is made of really.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 17, 2009)

@ che what kind of essential balms products do your bss carries other than the black soap. Yeah im looking at the site .


----------



## chebaby (Sep 17, 2009)

they carry the natural grease, balm, hair butter and two different oils.

i used to use the hair butter and grease about a year ago. they are both really nice and i think the butter can rival JC N&S. the grease was really light like a creamy oil.

they have 2 or 3 different hair balms and i cant remember which one i tried. i think it was the shea butter balm. it was too heavy for my relaxed hair but it smelled great and i bet my natural hair would love it this winter. i havent tried any of the oils but they have an indian hemp oil that im interested in. i think its indian hemp, its indian something lol.

i think they carry a shampoo too but i never even looked at that because im not interested.


----------



## Charz (Sep 17, 2009)

Guys the scents I ordered are awesome, the Egyptian musk is so good!!!!! And the cherry orange and sugar cookie!

Im gonna mix it with my castor oil and im in business!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Guys the scents I ordered are awesome, the Egyptian musk is so good!!!!! And the cherry orange and sugar cookie!
> 
> Im gonna mix it with my castor oil and im in business!


 
Were did you get these from again charz?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thanks shay listening now. I love her videos i remember when she first big chopped.


 


chebaby said:


> i really love her videos too. i want that olive butter cream but idk. i just ordered olive butter from TNS. plus i want a pretty wrap because i dont think my bonnett is real silk or satin. theres no tag on it so i have no idea what it is made of really.


 
I love her videos too.  She seems really knowledgeable and not about bs.  I appreciate that.  I really like this video that she just did trying to encourage woment to stay natural.  She offered her help and gave out her personal e-mail.


----------



## Charz (Sep 17, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Were did you get these from again charz?




www.[B]saveonscents[/B].com/


----------



## Nouvelle (Sep 17, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hey nouvelle, girl i think you are in the same boat that we are in, ive seen that you have tried alot of products. Shay just posted a link and there are a few more. Like some etsy stores, i can't remember some of the names other than darcy's and njoi creations, go a few pages back and there are some other links. Sorry i can't be more help.


 
Alright then, thanks La Colocha!


----------



## Nouvelle (Sep 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> www.*saveonscents*.com/


 

Funny, I just got some fragrance oils from them too! How do the sugar cookie and egyptian musk scents smell?


----------



## Charz (Sep 17, 2009)

Nouvelle said:


> Funny, I just got some fragrance oils from them too! How do the sugar cookie and egyptian musk scents smell?



They smell authentic and soooo gooddd!!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2009)

iNicola said:


> I will. I got an email this morning saying that I haven't been forgotten and that the email will be reviewed soon.
> 
> Well I guess my inquiry prompted that since she's referring to the recent shipment. Either way, doesn't coconut oil weighs the same liquid or solid? So if melted, like it did, I expect 4oz of liquid . If I'm wrong please correct me.


 
You are correct iNicola. The oil should be 4oz if that is what you bought and if you include the container it came in, it should be heavier, ie, the weight of the oil *plus* the weight of the container.


----------



## Nouvelle (Sep 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> They smell authentic and soooo gooddd!!


 

Aw man! Now I can't wait for my fo's to get here! By the way, how's their shipping? I ordered my fragrance oils on the fifteenth and it's been two days now.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You are so bad, talk me out of ordering a sample of the olive butter cream.


 
Oops.  Um yeah it stanks and it has coconut oil in it


----------



## Charz (Sep 17, 2009)

Nouvelle said:


> Aw man! Now I can't wait for my fo's to get here! By the way, how's their shipping? I ordered my fragrance oils on the fifteenth and it's been two days now.



I ordered on Sunday, I got it today, I think they make the scents to order.


----------



## Nouvelle (Sep 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I ordered on Sunday, I got it today, I think they make the scents to order.


 
That's probably it, thanks Charzboss!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 17, 2009)

i just ordered ohm sweet hair pudding. i had it before when i first bc'd and i liked it but i didnt have enough hair to do braids or twists so i gave it Esani i think. anyway this time i got the 16oz and i cant wait to do twists with it.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 18, 2009)

i came home to the best shea butter. of course i've already tried it lol and my hair is sooooo soft. i cant wait ti recieve my pretty wrap so my hair will kepp more moisture and maybe my hair wont be so frizzy in the morning.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Oops. Um yeah it stanks and it has coconut oil in it


 
* * I slept on it and i won't order it until i use something up.

@ Charz are these oils for your body or just to scent things with? I might get some, i like to smell different that is why i love jasmines.


----------



## Charz (Sep 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> * * I slept on it and i won't order it until i use something up.
> 
> @ Charz are these oils for your body or just to scent things with? I might get some, i like to smell different that is why i love jasmines.



I am using them to scent my hair oils. I don't really uses oil on my body, I stopped getting ashy after using only natural soaps!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks charz. Today is the day i get to start using my komaza yay, yall think i can get off of work early using this excuse. I guess maybe not. Me: Uh yeah man i have to go home to do my hair can i leave early?
Supervisor: Um colocha nolachen:.

I had a good week with my taliah waajid products, i got my gel yesterday and it worked out pretty good, No hard crunchy hair despite the protein in it. After a week of komaza then i will do a week of elucence. By the time i get back to tw products again i should know wether i want to repuchase and what im going to add to my stock up list. The days are going fast it will be october soon. Everyone have a good day. Off to work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

Running out the door on my way to work....Had to stop in and see what ya'll was talking about!  

I'll holla' this evening.  Gotta Bounce.


----------



## Charz (Sep 18, 2009)

Nouvelle said:


> Aw man! Now I can't wait for my fo's to get here! By the way, how's their shipping? I ordered my fragrance oils on the fifteenth and it's been two days now.


 
Girl you should join our challenege! 

And thanks again for the KBB hair milk! Trying it saved me allot of money


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2009)

I finished up my Patene Nature Fusion Moisture Balance Conditioner. I have a ton more but I am trying to give them to my coworker.  This was one that was already opened.  Oh yeah, update on her.  So I checked in with her and she said I think it is drying my hair out.  Then she said wait a minute I did just start a new shampoo and told me to ask her again in a bit.  I know it's the shampoo drying her out especially because she washes her hair everyday (yt), has fine strands, and has highlights.  I would think she would be using a sulfate free one because she knows her stuff.  IDK.  We'll see.

Yeah, I've been resisting since last week not to buy a bunch of stuff.  Today I'm breaking down.  Well it's really not a lot--some additives (panthenol, honeyquat), containers, and some samples.


----------



## Charz (Sep 18, 2009)

You can get 5 samples for 2.99 INCLUDING shipping

http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/cPath/291_354_362/products_id/4802


----------



## Charz (Sep 18, 2009)

Guys I love this thread, for real!


----------



## Charz (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey for some conditioner/detangler/leavein bases http://www.essentialwholesale.com/category_s/59.htm


Looks like allot of the ingredients in Moist 24/7......

ETA: There shipping is 14 bucks!!! $41.11 for a gallon.........

Hairveda has economy shipping for the DMV....I wonder if it would be even worth it?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> You can get 5 samples for 2.99 INCLUDING shipping
> 
> http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/cPath/291_354_362/products_id/4802


I ordered my samples.  I got:
Sweet Tahiti
Pear Berries (BBW)
Sweet Pea (BBW)
Happy (Clinique)
Lovely (SJP)--this is my favorite perfume of all time.  



Charzboss said:


> Guys I love this thread, for real!


I do too !


----------



## chebaby (Sep 18, 2009)

hi everyone
thank you sooooooo much T. i used the shea butter last night as soon as i got it and awoke to soft hair. thank you so much. and then i turned around and got the other package today. you are so sweet. of course i used the giovanni reconstructor today too lol. i love it. as soon as i put it on my hair it curled up. i then used the giovanni leave in conditioner coupled with the shea butter you gave me and my hair is soft and looks so good. i have zero frizzies.

cant wait to get everything i ordered yesterday. i got some good stuff.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 18, 2009)

Charz, thank you so much for the Vatika Frosting . It smells so good....reminds me of Yankee Candle Christmas Cookie scent. I would use it tonight but tomorrow is wash day.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 18, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Charz, thank you so much for the Vatika Frosting . It smells so good....reminds me of Yankee Candle Christmas Cookie scent. I would use it tonight but tomorrow is wash day.


 you can pre poo overnight with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Peeps! Happy Friday!

Well, I am doing my 1st HOT!  I pulled out the Wheat Germ Oil and am sitting under My Heat Cap.  I will do this, then Co-Wash, Reconstruct, Indigo and DC.

With these HOTS, I should get my money outta my Mastex Heat Cap (which IAbsolutely love).

Okay... Ya'll.....I ordered the Afroveda Ashlii Raspberry DC Treatment and a Sedu Flat-Iron from folica.com  

So, those were my Big Purchases of the Day.erplexed 

(Lurking at work can get you in trouble) 

Ya'll talked me outta the PIBBS, so I got a Flat-Iron (which I needed) if I ever decide to use Heat Again.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

Today im going to do a hot prepoo with tw african healing oil, then im going to wash and conditoner with califa care shampoo and conditoner, dc with komaza's olive dc. Then use the califa care leave in. moisture mist and cream *takes breath* It seems like alot then i will maintain through the week with the mist and the cream.

@ charz, what is the expiration time on your komaza products?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Peeps! Happy Friday!
> 
> Well, I am doing my 1st HOT! I pulled out the Wheat Germ Oil and am sitting under My Heat Cap. I will do this, then Co-Wash, Reconstruct, Indigo and DC.
> 
> ...


 
I want to try this i wonder if she has samples of this dc. Im starting to ease into trusting proteins again. I really would like to try this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hi everyone
> thank you sooooooo much T. i used the shea butter last night as soon as i got it and awoke to soft hair. thank you so much. and then i turned around and got the other package today. you are so sweet. of course i used the giovanni reconstructor today too lol. i love it. as soon as i put it on my hair it curled up. i then used the giovanni leave in conditioner coupled with the shea butter you gave me and my hair is soft and looks so good. i have zero frizzies.
> 
> cant wait to get everything i ordered yesterday. i got some good stuff.


 
You're Welcome!  I think you will Definitely Be Pleased with the _Quality _of Butters you got from TNS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I want to try this i wonder if she has *samples of this dc.* Im starting to ease into trusting proteins again. I really would like to try this.


 
Gwan Girl Git It!  Look N See.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gwan Girl Git It! Look N See.


 
No she does not have any samples and it has coconut oil lower on the list *sigh* i still want to try it. Off to look at some reviews. *skips out of thread*.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> No she does not have any samples and it has coconut oil lower on the list *sigh* i still want to try it. Off to look at some reviews. *skips out of thread*.


 
*Skips back in* Im really something else but i will get that conditioner if i don't like the olive one from komaza. Charz did you use yours yet? Its getting down to the deadline and i feel the pressure coming on. Just don't mind me yall i might end up with the dc before the night ends. It is payday.


----------



## Charz (Sep 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Peeps! Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> Okay... Ya'll.....I ordered the Afroveda Ashlii Raspberry DC Treatment and a Sedu Flat-Iron from folica.com
> ...



I love the sedu flat iron, the $119 one right? Or the revolution? I forget what mine is called, its the $119 one. 

I love that deep conditioner too. 

You have good taste!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> No she does not have any samples and it has coconut oil lower on the list *sigh* *i still want to try it.* Off to look at some reviews. *skips out of thread*.


 
Girl, You Know I'll Hook You Up with a _Sample_......


----------



## Charz (Sep 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *Skips back in* Im really something else but i will get that conditioner if i don't like the olive one from komaza. Charz did you use yours yet? Its getting down to the deadline and i feel the pressure coming on. Just don't mind me yall i might end up with the dc before the night ends. It is payday.



I am trying the olive dc tonight. Also the expiration dates were all around 6-17-2010


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2009)

This 54 oz evco will be the end of me !!! It is neverending.  I've been remembering to use it on my hair but not my body like LC suggested.  So what I did is move the avosoya out of the bathroom.  I've been using that when I get out the shower.  Now I will have to use the coconut oil.  

I bought some stuff today and am resisting buying samples from Crown Essentials.  Shoot I've been looking at Donna Marie too but she's changed some packaging...And now all of a sudden I need a new moisturizing dc.  It will be good to get back to work !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I love the sedu flat iron, the $119 one right? Or the revolution? I forget what mine is called, its the $119 one.
> 
> I love that deep conditioner too.
> 
> *You have good taste!*


 
SEDU Pro Ionic Ceramic Tourmaline.

_*at the bolded*:_ *Thanks* *PUSHA *!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> This 54 oz evco will be the end of me !!! It is neverending. I've been remembering to use it on my hair but not my body like LC suggested. So what I did is move the avosoya out of the bathroom. I've been using that when I get out the shower. Now I will have to use the coconut oil.
> 
> I bought some stuff today and am resisting *buying samples from Crown Essentials. *Shoot I've been looking at Donna Marie too but she's changed some packaging...And now all of a sudden I need a new moisturizing dc. It will be good to get back to work !


 
Im think about that olive cream also.

Ladies if i disapear for a few days im alright my internet is acting up. I can't stay on and qwest acts like they don't know what they are doing.

Back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## panamoni (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, I used up the Hairveda's Whipped Cream this week -- I won't repurchase -- it worked well for moisturizinng my new growth, but overall, did nothing special for my hair.  
Last, weekend, I mentioned, I went on a huge shopping spree and bought:
- Phyto sample pack (phytojojoba shampoo, phytojojoba mask, phyto 7)
- Phyto 9
- Rusk being smooth (is this the same Rusk Smoother people talk about?)
- 100 percent boar bristle brush
- Profectiv healthy ends
- Profectiv Mega-growth
- Redken Butter Treat (sample)
- Mizani Nitetime cream
- ORS Olive Oil cream
- Hair, Skin n Nail vitamins (replacement)
_ Evening Primrose Oil (replacement)
- Whey protein powder (switching from soy)
Free gifts:
- An "I <3 Phyto" blowdryer bag
- Joico K-Pak Color Therapy Restorative Styling Oil (sample)
- Joico Humidity Blocker finishing shield (sample)

So far, I've tried the Redken Butter Treat.  That stuff is AMAZING.  I can't stop talking about it.  I thought I found my staple leave-in w/ Salerm 21, but this stuff is simply AMAZING.  My hair felt like silk after DC'ing with Hairveda's Sitrinillah.  I'll be 22 weeks post tomorrow, and I'm back to looking like I did two months or so ago.  Also been using the ORS Olive Oil cream, which has been pretty good daily as well.  I'll definitley keep using it daily followed by EVCO and JBCO until I'm ready to try the Phyto products.  

Also, the Rusk being smooth that I purchased is not the same as the Rusk Sensories Smoother, so I might return it...IDK.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

HOTS Experts....I Have a Question:

Okay, I just finished with an hour under My Heat Cap on Dry Hair.  My Hair was Not "Oily" At All When I removed the Heat Cap/Plastic Cap.erplexed

How is your Hair suppose to "Feel"?  It felt fine.  Not overly oily or anything?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> HOTS Experts....I Have a Question:
> 
> Okay, I just finished with an hour under My Heat Cap on Dry Hair. My Hair was Not "Oily" At All When I removed the Heat Cap/Plastic Cap.erplexed
> 
> How is your Hair suppose to "Feel"? It felt fine. Not overly oily or anything?


 
I think its supposed to penetrate your hair and scalp so it should not feel overly oily.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

Ladies i have a mini review, the komaza califa shampoo is not the buisness. It has no lather (which is fine) but my hair felt dry and stripped. But the conditoner, the conditoner is the ish. It put back everything in my hair that the shampoo took out. It can be used for a rinse out or dc. And the smell is different when it comes out the bottle, it smelled like buttercream but when i put it on my hair, lawd have mercy, the conditioner smells sexy, like a cross between a man and a cakeOh it smelled so good. The califa conditoner will definatly go on the list. The samples of the poo and con are about half gone. The olive dc smells real good also but that is in my hair right now. And you know what im thinking the shampoo might be designed to work that way because that conditioner did its job. I don't rave about much but that conditoner is the truth. ok im done


----------



## Charz (Sep 18, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Well, I used up the Hairveda's Whipped Cream this week -- I won't repurchase -- it worked well for moisturizinng my new growth, but overall, did nothing special for my hair.
> Last, weekend, I mentioned, I went on a huge shopping spree and bought:
> - Phyto sample pack (phytojojoba shampoo, phytojojoba mask, phyto 7)
> - Phyto 9
> ...



My PJ senses are tingling!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 18, 2009)

why cant this be a use one buy ten thread .

Im really trying hard to decide on purchasing hairveda products OR she scent it products!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

washnset said:


> *why cant this be a use one buy ten thread* .
> 
> Im really trying hard to decide on purchasing hairveda products OR she scent it products!


 
You must not have read through all the pages we do our dirt. And being the loving, supporting junkie that i am get hairveda and shescentit.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 18, 2009)

oh I see the dirt you ladies do!!! 

is it bad that the hairveda shipping price is scaring me from purchasing? I want a sample for $2.50 but the shipping for that is $4.50!!!




La Colocha said:


> You must not have read through all the pages we do our dirt. And being the loving, supporting junkie that i am get hairveda and shescentit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You must not have read through all the pages *we do our dirt.* And being the loving, supporting junkie that i am get hairveda and shescentit.


 
Chile' Hursh Yo' Mouth.And Go Some Where  and Sit Down.  

You Don't Be Tellin' All The Family's Business.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile' Hursh Yo' Mouth.And Go Some Where and Sit Down.
> 
> You Don't Be Tellin' All The Family's Business.


 
Im sorry mama and just like some sisters america and chebaby cosignin with a thank you. Goes to room *slams door*.


----------



## Charz (Sep 18, 2009)

washnset said:


> oh I see the dirt you ladies do!!!
> 
> is it bad that the hairveda shipping price is scaring me from purchasing? I want a sample for $2.50 but the shipping for that is $4.50!!!




Girl really just buy the full size and if you don't like it sell it on the exchange forum. Women are like hawks searching for Hairveda on the exchange forum!

Thats what I do


----------



## Charz (Sep 18, 2009)

washnset said:


> why cant this be a use one buy ten thread .
> 
> Im really trying hard to decide on purchasing hairveda products OR she scent it products!




Get both


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

I have just realized we have been doing this for over 2 months, since july 5th. Times sure does fly, i doesn't seem like its been that long.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2009)

I think I'm bout to buy me some Shea Amla from Afroveda. I just missed some in the exchange forum yesterday.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I think I'm bout to buy me some Shea Amla from Afroveda. I just missed some in the exchange forum yesterday.


 
I saw that, i was waiting for one of use to get it. Have you used her deep conditoner too?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 18, 2009)

now you got me on the afroveda site. im eyeing the cinnamint shampoo and the coconut moisture milk.




Shay72 said:


> I think I'm bout to buy me some Shea Amla from Afroveda. I just missed some in the exchange forum yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im sorry mama and just like some sisters america and chebaby cosignin with a thank you. Goes to room *slams door*.


 
And You Bet Not Spill No Castor Oil on My Garage Floor Either



Charzboss said:


> Girl really just buy the full size *and* *if you don't like it sell it on the exchange forum*. Women are like hawks searching for Hairveda on the exchange forum!
> 
> *Thats what I do*


 
And Imma REALLY Beat Yo' B-Hind To For This Post!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I saw that, i was waiting for one of use to get it. Have you used her deep conditoner too?


 
Yes.  It smells  and is very moisturizing but I can not tolerate the consistency.  I don't think a dc should be runny & drippy. I like the type of dc where when you turn the container over there is no chance of that stuff hitting your face or the floor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

washnset said:


> why cant this be a use one buy ten thread .
> 
> Im really trying hard to decide on purchasing hairveda products OR she scent it products!


 
Who's Chile' You Is?

And What Have You Used Up?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2009)

washnset said:


> now you got me on the afroveda site. im eyeing the cinnamint shampoo and the *coconut moisture milk*.


 
Don't get it .  It's the debil.  It will dry your hair out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Don't get it . It's the debil. *It will dry your hair out*.


 
Good Looking Out Shay!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And You Bet Not Spill No Castor Oil on My Garage Floor Either
> 
> 
> 
> And Imma REALLY Beat Yo' B-Hind To For This Post!


 
[ 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Who's Chile' You Is?
> 
> And What Have You Used Up?


 
*dead*


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yes. It smells  and is very moisturizing but I can not tolerate the consistency. I don't think a dc should be runny & drippy. I like the type of dc where when you turn the container over there is no chance of that stuff hitting your face or the floor.


 
do you think it would be better in a bottle than in a jar? Maybe you could pm mala to suggest it.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 18, 2009)

basically...nothing. Im loving the afroveda site! there is so much I want to purchase!




IDareT'sHair said:


> Who's Chile' You Is?
> 
> *And What Have You Used Up?*


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> do you think it would be better in a bottle than in a jar? Maybe you could pm mala to suggest it.


 
I think you have a good point about that but it won't make me use it.  You see I'm the only one complaining about it too.  I just  really thiiick dcs.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 18, 2009)

thank you so much for telling me!




Shay72 said:


> Don't get it . It's the debil. It will dry your hair out.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

washnset said:


> basically...nothing. Im loving the afroveda site! there is so much I want to purchase!


 
She has sampler packs that you can try. And the prices are good. Get some to see how you like them. And if you like you are welcome to join the challenge, any one is welcome. As you already see we like to have fun and everyone is very supportive of each other.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2009)

washnset said:


> thank you so much for telling me!


 
Not a problem.  I wouldn't feel right if I didn't let you know.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> She has sampler packs that you can try. And the prices are good. Get some to see how you like them. And if you like you are welcome to join the challenge, any one is welcome. As you already see we like to have fun and everyone is very supportive of each other.


 
I think I may get the sampler pack because I already know I like the totally twisted, wanna try the shea amla, wanna try the curly custard and I will think about the cocolatte.  I'm not big on chocolate.  Knowing me I won't get many uses out of these since I'm heavy handed so I may go ahead and get this.


----------



## Charz (Sep 18, 2009)

I just want some ashlii amala!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 18, 2009)

oops, I saw that the cinnamint shampoo is for men. I guess I wont be buying it erplexed.

has anyone tried the ylang shampoo from afroveda?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

washnset said:


> oops, I saw that the cinnamint shampoo is for men. I guess I wont be buying it erplexed.
> 
> has anyone tried the ylang shampoo from afroveda?


 
I was looking at the mens oil. The ingredients look good. If it doesn't smell too manly i might get it.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 18, 2009)

Charz did you try the komaza dc, i did not like it. It didn't really do anything to my hair, i will use up this sample and not repurchase.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 18, 2009)

im gonna try the darcy botanicals coils jelly again tomorrow. this time im gonna use kinky curly knot today underneath it. i hope that will keep the crunchies away.

also i am dying to do an overnight deep conditioning treat tonight but im not gonna shampoo until sunday and that just doesnt seem right. i could shampoo tomorrow if i really wanted to. i just might do that. and i might use a shampoo bar too instead of my black soap. ummmmmm i dont know......i have so much i want to do and i can only pick one. thats no good. i want to moisturize with the shea butter T gave me, pre poo with jbco, pre poo with evoo, deep condition overnight with ashlii amala i just have so many choices lol.

i think imma go with the overnight treat with ashlii amala and then shampoo in the morning with whatever i grab.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 18, 2009)

oh and im gonna make my banana treat tonight to. i was gonna wait but every night i get home there are less bananas on the table. i know its my dad thats eating them. so i snatched one and now i need to use it before i eat it lol.


----------



## Charz (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Charzboss#play/uploads/0/n4xfKfOO15g


----------



## Charz (Sep 18, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Charz did you try the komaza dc, i did not like it. It didn't really do anything to my hair, i will use up this sample and not repurchase.



Its good so far I guess. 
I used it before I blow dried my hair and it feels really soft.

See above video!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/Charzboss#play/uploads/0/n4xfKfOO15g


 
I Saw Your Red-Henna Highlights!

Good Job Girlie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

washnset said:


> *basically...nothing.* Im loving the afroveda site! there is so much I want to purchase!


 


Uh.....Okay


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

I was sooooo close to using up a Moisture Milks.erplexed  I Indigo'd tonight. 

I still have about 1/4 bottle left outta 12-15 bottles (jk).

I also thought I'd use up the last of one of my Nexxus Ensure's which is similar to PC (although the ph on the Ensure is 3.0) so it is lower.  

This has been a staple for me for years (at the Salon) Although I never 'knew' what it was for, now I do. 

I probably had "Porosity Issues" for a while.  Because, they always used it and I never asked "WHY"??

I am putting a Hurtin' on my JBCO.  I only bought 2 -- Now I wish I Woulda' Bought 4!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2009)

Char--Why do I want that daggone Coconut Conditioner (Curls video) now?  I won't get it though because we all know I do not need any more cowash conditioners.


----------



## Charz (Sep 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Char--Why do I want that daggone Coconut Conditioner (Curls video) now?  I won't get it though because we all know I do not need any more cowash conditioners.



Haha, its really good! I'm not tryin to buy any new ones either!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *I won't get it though because we all know I do not need any more cowash conditioners*.


 


Charzboss said:


> *I'm not tryin to buy any new ones either*!


 
So....Who Ya'll Thank Ya'll Foolin' 

Boff Of Ya'll Probably Got 2 or 3 in The Cart.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So....Who Ya'll Thank Ya'll Foolin'
> 
> Boff Of Ya'll Probably Got 2 or 3 in The Cart.


 
I haven't even gone to the site yet.  I will but I don't like the packaging .  I've bought a bunch of stuff today and I am probably gonna buy from one more place before the weekend is up.  Most likely not Curls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I haven't even gone to the site yet. I will but *I don't like the packaging* . I've bought a bunch of stuff today and I am probably gonna buy from one more place before the weekend is up. Most likely not Curls.


 
Ahhh??  The Dreaded Packaging Problem...... 

Okay:  What's wrong with it?  It's Not Cute.  It Looks Janky. What?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 18, 2009)

yall why pretty wraps and texas naturals already shipped my products.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ahhh?? The Dreaded Packaging Problem......
> 
> Okay: What's wrong with it? It's Not Cute. It Looks Janky. What?


It is not cute to me.  I could have come up with that and I'm terrible when it comes to the kind of stuff.  I really think vendors need to spend a little more time on packaging .  It will make a difference



chebaby said:


> yall why pretty wraps and texas naturals already shipped my products.


Great customer service.  Don't you just love that?  I ordered from Lotion Crafters earlier today.  About 10 minutes after the order I had a tracking #.  This is my 2nd time ordering from them so I know how they do.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodmorning ladies, 

@ Charz, hun i can't watch your video right now, when i watch videos and click on different links my service starts acting up. When i figure out what is wrong i will definatly look at it.

Im going to order the afroveda dc and the men oil. Im kind of scared though not because of the products but i don't want to lose connection in the middle of a transaction. So im going to wait a while and see how long i can hold a connection then i will order.

My komaza samples will be gone before the end of the week so i will make a decision what i will buy then. I know i won't get the shampoo or the dc. The califa cream  is a surprise also, i only used it on one side of my hair with the leave in and mist and it did not make my hair hard. The 3rd ingredient is coconut oil. I will most likely get the cream, leave in, mist and conditoner again. I don't have much left to test unless i order another set of samples, and i don't think i will do that. On the other side of my hair without the cream is just the leave in and mist and they are holding thier own this morning.

Ladies how long does it take you to figure out if a product is really working for you? I have a history of using things then they stop working. I really hope these samples are enough for me to determine if its good for me or not.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Charz i got to watch your videos, good reviews and stop pouring out product to show folkslol. I hope you put it back in the bottle, i would have. That was also a big bottle of the curls stuff. I want some big bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Morning Ladies:  My Hair Feels Great! 

And I think the Wheat Germ HOT had alot to do with that.  I read the Bottle today. 100% Pure Wheat Germ "Rich in Vitamin E" so, it's all good.

I am so thankful to all You HOT HEADS (big shout out to Americka) for First Suggesting this.  

Incorporating this into my current Regimen was sheer Genius!  

Plus, it helps me use up some stuff.  Maybe next week I'll try the Organic Soy Oil. 

A Win-Win!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Goodmorning ladies,
> 
> @ Charz, hun i can't watch your video right now, when i watch videos and click on different links my service starts acting up. When i figure out what is wrong i will definatly look at it.
> 
> ...


 
I only try a product out 1 time, 2 at max.  I'm too lazy & impatient to try under different conditions.  Shoot I don't even read the directions most times so I'm probably not using it right .  Basically what happens is I decide the first time I use it if I like it or not.  If I don't like it and it's not detrimental to my hair I will use it up.  Otherwise I'm sorry it's going in the trash or I will give it away.  

So I bought the butter sampler from Afroveda.  It seems I've gone on a buying spree in the past two weeks.  I knew it would happen.  I'm not concerned and I don't feel bad because I know I've used up or given away a ton of products.  I've used up and/or given away 40 or so products since starting this challenge and have only bought about 20. In a few weeks some of this stuff will be making it's way to a women's shelter.  

I have the last of the Alter Ego Garlic in my hair right now.  I'm under the steamer.  I will not repurchase. I realized this was the one & only jar-- 33.8 oz--that I ever bought.  It should not have taken this long to use it up.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Charz i got to watch your videos, good reviews and stop pouring out product to show folkslol. I hope you put it back in the bottle, i would have. That was also a big bottle of the curls stuff. I want some big bottles.


 
I love when reviewers do that!!!! I need to see the consistency of stuff.  Do like EmpressRi does and just put it in your hair.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *I only try a product out 1 time, 2 at max*. I'm too lazy & impatient to try under different conditions. Shoot I don't even read the directions most times so I'm probably not using it right . Basically what happens is I decide the first time I use it if I like it or not. If I don't like it and it's not detrimental to my hair I will use it up. Otherwise I'm sorry it's going in the trash or I will give it away.
> 
> So I bought the butter sampler from Afroveda. It seems I've gone on a buying spree in the past two weeks. I knew it would happen. I'm not concerned and I don't feel bad because I know I've used up or given away a ton of products. I've used up and/or given away 40 or so products since starting this challenge and have only bought about 20. In a few weeks some of this stuff will be making it's way to a women's shelter.
> 
> I have the last of the Alter Ego Garlic in my hair right now. I'm under the steamer. I will not repurchase. I realized this was the one & only jar-- 33.8 oz--that I ever bought. It should not have taken this long to use it up.


 
You are doing a wonderful job shay and ain't nothing wrong with buying stuff. I have not used up alot of products but i have give alot away. To the bolded do you think im doing too much as far as how long im testing the products out? I know maybe you can't fully answer that for me but i would like your thoughts on it.

Eta: Anyones thoughts


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm not concerned and I don't feel bad because I know I've used up or given away a ton of products. I've used up and/or given away 40 or so products since starting this challenge and have only bought about 20. In a few weeks some of this stuff will be making it's way to a women's shelter.
> 
> *I have the last of the Alter Ego Garlic in my hair right now. I'm under the steamer. I will not repurchase.* I realized this was the one & only jar-- 33.8 oz--that I ever bought. It should not have taken this long to use it up.


 
IA:  I have given up a Ton of products since this Challenge as well (and that's a Good Thing)  I am very happy about that. 

Plus it gives people a chance to "try" stuff they thought about or stuff that hadn't thought about trying/buying. 

Question Shay:  Why won't you repurchase the AE Garlic?

btw:  I said 12-15 V05's last night, it's actually still about 30!erplexed  I can't figure why that won't go down.

Americka:   You use V05, do you want a couple of bottles? pm Me.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You are doing a wonderful job shay and ain't nothing wrong with buying stuff. I have not used up alot of products but i have give alot away. To the bolded do you think im doing too much as far as how long im testing the products out? I know maybe you can't fully answer that for me but i would like your thoughts on it.
> 
> Eta: Anyones thoughts


LC you have to do what is comfortable for you. Okay see I'm not a good example with stuff like this.  I'm like this in general.  I'm one of those people that I can tell if I like you the first time I meet you. Or online by reading your posts. If I don't you're short because I will never change my mind.  Times I have not responded to my gut I've regretted so I am the same way with my hair products.  




IDareT'sHair said:


> Question Shay: Why won't you repurchase the AE Garlic?


Not repurchasing Alter Ego Garlic because I want to go as natural as possible. Aggie has a recipe in her fotki that I can use for shredding using stuff I already have.  Besides I take garlic pills too.  Oh yeah I realized it does not meet my dc criteria either--thiiiick!


----------



## Americka (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Goodmorning ladies,
> 
> Ladies how long does it take you to figure out if a product is really working for you? I have a history of using things then they stop working. I really hope these samples are enough for me to determine if its good for me or not.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies:  My Hair Feels Great!
> 
> And I think the Wheat Germ HOT had alot to do with that.  I read the Bottle today. 100% Pure Wheat Germ "Rich in Vitamin E" so, it's all good.
> 
> ...



LC - For me, it depends on the product. Conditioners, leave-ins, moisturizers, and oils are given one or two tries before they are ditched. If they are "okay", then I'll add some stuff to them i.e. Just for Me Hair Milk Conditioner and SAAs. Shampoos and DCs will usually take three tries over a longer period of time. My question is what causes products to work great the first or second time, but are horrible after that?

T - Aren't HOTS the greatest? Some years ago (the mid 90s I believe ), I read in a magazine that Halle Berry did HOTS every time she washed her hair. While we do not share the same hair type, I saw the merit in doing HOTS. My hair was at its longest point when doing that. Don't know why I stopped though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for your Response.

I Also have the 33.8 oz Jar.  I love that Stuff.:blush3:  

IK It will take a while (for Me) to use it up. 

It's a definite keeper for me.  Next time, I'll probably just buy the 16oz Jar though.  Only because I don't use stuff fast enough (and I think it only comes in these two sizes).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Americka said:


> *T - Aren't HOTS the greatest? Some years ago (the mid 90s I believe ), I read in a magazine that Halle Berry did HOTS every time she washed her hair. While we do not share the same hair type, I saw the merit in doing HOTS. My hair was at its longest point when doing that. Don't know why I stopped though. *


 
Girl...... 

Can you Say:  Love Them!

 Thanks Again Girl.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *LC you have to do what is comfortable for you. Okay see I'm not a good example with stuff like this. I'm like this in general. I'm one of those people that I can tell if I like you the first time I meet you. Or online by reading your posts. If I don't you're short because I will never change my mind. Times I have not responded to my gut I've regretted so I am the same way with my hair products. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are right, i asked because i know you ladies would be honest with me. Thanks shay but i guess when it really comes down to it i am the only one who can really answer the question for myself. I guess i feel some kind of way about it because i see myself as the only one who is doing it this way, i just want to really make sure that i like something.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 19, 2009)

I have the bigger jar of the AE Garlic Treatment. Its taking FOREVER to use it!! I probably wont be done with it until December!




IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks for your Response.
> 
> I Also have the 33.8 oz Jar. I love that Stuff.:blush3:
> 
> ...


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Americka said:


> LC - For me, it depends on the product. Conditioners, leave-ins, moisturizers, and oils are given one or two tries before they are ditched. If they are "okay", then I'll add some stuff to them i.e. Just for Me Hair Milk Conditioner and SAAs. Shampoos and DCs will usually take three tries over a longer period of time.* My question is what causes products to work great the first or second time, but are horrible after that?*
> 
> T - Aren't HOTS the greatest? Some years ago (the mid 90s I believe ), I read in a magazine that Halle Berry did HOTS every time she washed her hair. While we do not share the same hair type, I saw the merit in doing HOTS. My hair was at its longest point when doing that. Don't know why I stopped though.


 
To the bolded it is the million dollar question, Like last night i knew immediatly what i liked and did not like. And also this is the first time i have used the same things for a week straight before i have purchased more. I think a week of constant use of something that does work is sufficient enough for me to purchase more. 7 days in a row should be enough time and if it does not work after that i may need to clarify.


----------



## Americka (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> To the bolded it is the million dollar question, Like last night i knew immediatly what i liked and did not like. And also this is the first time i have used the same things for a week straight before i have purchased more. I think a week of constant use of something that does work is sufficient enough for me to purchase more. 7 days in a row should be enough time and if it does not work after that i may need to clarify.



Absolutely! Thanks to T and Charz, I have used JBCO and Vatika Frosting this entire week and I love it!  In fact, my jar of VF has taken a hit because I have given "samples" to four of my students. I wish more hair products came in sample sizes. I have some PM "The Detangler" that didn't detangle and had to be followed up with my beloved Pantene.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

I miss my vatika frosting so much!!!!! I can't wait to be done with this daggone evco!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

washnset said:


> I have the bigger jar of the AE Garlic Treatment. Its taking FOREVER to use it!! I probably wont be done with it until December!


 
I'm not tryin' to rush & use mine. 

I love it. 

It's one of my Favs!


----------



## Americka (Sep 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I miss my vatika frosting so much!!!!! I can't wait to be done with this daggone evco!!!!!


 
I don't use my coconut oil in my hair anymore, I use it as an after-shower moisturizer. LC gave me that lovely tip!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Americka said:


> Absolutely! Thanks to T and Charz, I have used JBCO and Vatika Frosting this entire week and I love it!  In fact, my jar of VF has taken a hit because I have given "samples" to four of my students. *I wish more hair products came in sample sizes.* I have some PM "The Detangler" that didn't detangle and had to be followed up with my beloved Pantene.


 
I do to americka, since this challenge i have been adament(sp?) about trying out samples first which is something that i hardly done before. Now i do it whenever its possible. I think samples would have saved me a lot of money and frustration in the long run. I don't think it would have saved me from being a pj but it would have made me be wiser about my purchases.


----------



## Americka (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I do to americka, since this challenge i have been adament(sp?) about trying out samples first which is something that i hardly done before. Now i do it whenever its possible. I think samples would have saved me a lot of money and frustration in the long run. I don't think it would have saved me from being a pj but it would have made me be wiser about my purchases.



Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Charz i got to watch your videos, good reviews and stop pouring out product to show folkslol. I hope you put it back in the bottle, i would have. That was also a big bottle of the curls stuff. I want some big bottles.




Girl you know I put that stuff back in the bottles! Thats what editing is for .


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So....Who Ya'll Thank Ya'll Foolin'
> 
> Boff Of Ya'll Probably Got 2 or 3 in The Cart.



Lol nah, I am gonna try washing my hair every one or two weeks. So that's 52 or 26 times a year!! I have a ton of conditioner, I don't need any more.

But I still want more


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *I don't think it would have saved me from being a pj* but it would have made me be wiser about my purchases.


 
IA:  Nooo....It wouldna' save you.jk

I also agree, thanks La for the tip on the samples. (Good Looking Out).

I remembered for Qhemet & TNS and totally forgot on the SheScentIt and she offers samples.

I'm not going to continue to stress over that now tho'.


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

Americka said:


> Absolutely! Thanks to T and Charz, I have used JBCO and Vatika Frosting this entire week and I love it!  In fact, my jar of VF has taken a hit because I have given "samples" to four of my students. I wish more hair products came in sample sizes. I have some PM "The Detangler" that didn't detangle and had to be followed up with my beloved Pantene.




Your such a sweet teacher!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Lol nah, I am gonna try washing my hair every one or two weeks. So that's 52 or 26 times a year!! I have a ton of conditioner, *I don't need any more.*
> 
> *But I still want more*


 
Uh Hun!  I see that other comment.You Busted!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IA: Nooo....It wouldna' save you.jk
> 
> I also agree, thanks La for the tip on the samples. (Good Looking Out).
> 
> ...


 
Nope don't stress over it t, like i said before you can always use the ss butters for body butters and prepoo's if you like the smells. Or you can give them away.

Ok ladies im going to order today
My liters of tw
only the gel and shampoos i don't need to order they will last forever.
afrovedas hibiscus hair oil liter to alternate with my tw oil i have decided not to get the man oil. I have used the hibiscus oil before and loved it.

I will wait for a sample of dc from mama, even though i want it, i will wait. And that will be it for today. These are my winter stock. They won't be opened and used until the regular sizes i have are gone. And i might hit up *karens for some poo and a large deep conditoner, i know they work*. The bolded might be a toss up, i don't want too many lines. I might have to sleep on this one, i total forgot about my elucence stuff.


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

my 1000th post!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

Americka said:


> I don't use my coconut oil in my hair anymore, I use it as an after-shower moisturizer. LC gave me that lovely tip!


I'm so silly sometimes .  I was using it on my hair and body.  Hello I was just use it on my body so I can get back to my vatika frosting.  

Okay my little spree continues I ordered samples from Crown Essentials--the pomade & the butter.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Nope don't stress over it t, like i said before you can always use the ss butters for body butters and prepoo's if you like the smells. Or you can give them away.
> 
> Ok ladies im going to order today
> My liters of tw
> ...


 
I got my tw liters the con and mist, they don't have the oil in a liter so i just got 2 of those, i will build my winter stash instead of getting everything at once, next week i will order something else. Also i like getting packages, christmas in fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

After that Sedu yesterday.  I'm Tapped Out!  Imma slo' my rol'. 

I do want to get Hairveda Sitrinillah and Vatika (those will be a definite MUST). 

IK that "Sale" is not until the end of November.  *Charz, Shay*:  Please keep me posted.  I guess I can get all caught up in the Sale "Wait", because I haven't opened the Sitrinillah and the Vatika I'm good as well .  

So I won't be freaking out on BJ 'bout: "Where's My Stuff" _*chill pill taken*_

I will also probably buy some more Qhemet (and maybe just samples).  And I do want to try that _Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade_?  Does the OHM BP come in a "sample" size?

These will be my Fall/Winter Purchases.  Other than those, I'm set.  Imma try not to buy too much more, just replace my staples like PC, Fermodyl, plastic caps  etc....


----------



## Americka (Sep 19, 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Geneva, sans-serif]*HairVeda's Vatika Frosting will be available starting September 26, 2009!*[/FONT]​


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will also probably buy some more Qhemet (and maybe just samples).  And I do want to try that _Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade_?  Does the OHM BP come in a "sample" size?




Nope, only 4 ounces or 8 ounces. But if your gonna get any DONT order online unless you wanna wait 2-3 weeks for your order. Just let me know and I can pick it up from the Baltimore store!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Girlie!

I will probably get all caught up in the Black Friday Hoo Haa!

Good Information tho'.  You should treat yourself to some especially since you gave quite a bit of it away.  And you should get the Sitrinillah too!

Sorry Girl.

And Ya'll............I Ain't No PUSHA! 

Just a Junkie.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can get some mowrah butter from. I don't like ordering from fnwl because you  have to sign for the package and if i miss it i get off work too late to go to the po office.

And charz i saw what you were talking about with texas natural supply and i got an eye brow up because when i ordered it did not say all that next to the butters, but what i have works. Almost everything says ultra refined now even my beloved avocado butter, but it does not say that on my container. I just found this out when i was looking for mowrah butter.:scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Nope, only 4 ounces or 8 ounces. But if your gonna get any DONT order online unless you wanna wait 2-3 weeks for your order. Just let me know and I can pick it up from the Baltimore store!


 
Okay....I guess I can wait.  I ain't in no hurry.  But I do really want to try.  What's it like? 

By the way Ms. PUSHA - that's Another thing You got me wanting to try.:lovedrool:

Imma stay off Your YouTube.


----------



## Americka (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone know where i can get some mowrah butter from. I don't like ordering from fnwl because you  have to sign for the package and if i miss it i get off work too late to go to the po office.
> 
> And charz i saw what you were talking about with texas natural supply and i got an eye brow up because when i ordered it did not say all that next to the butters, but what i have works. Almost everything says ultra refined now even my beloved avocado butter, but it does not say that on my container. I just found this out when i was looking for mowrah butter.:scratchch



I have never ordered from them, but what about: http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/mowrah-butter-p-1283.html. They say: *Our Mowrah butter is 100% natural and unrefined.*


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone know where i can get some mowrah butter from. I don't like ordering from fnwl because you  have to sign for the package and if i miss it i get off work too late to go to the po office.
> 
> And charz i saw what you were talking about with texas natural supply and i got an eye brow up because when i ordered it did not say all that next to the butters, but what i have works. Almost everything says ultra refined now even my beloved avocado butter, but it does not say that on my container. I just found this out when i was looking for mowrah butter.:scratchch



http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/mowrah-butter-p-1283.html

I think that all the talk aboue "gritty butters" made me paranoid.  Cuz I know some members got some gritty shea butter and apparently it was fake. Gritty Butters don't make sense.


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....I guess I can wait.  I ain't in no hurry.  But I do really want to try.  What's it like?
> 
> By the way Ms. PUSHA - that's Another thing You got me wanting to try.:lovedrool:
> 
> Imma stay off Your YouTube.



I love this stuff. I'll send you some, I have a 8 ounce container and I have only used up 5% since June. It is very thick and concentrated.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Americka said:


> I have never ordered from them, but what about: http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/mowrah-butter-p-1283.html. They say: *Our Mowrah butter is 100% natural and unrefined.*


 
Some one recommended this in the mowrah butter thread, i just might have to get me a sample of this.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/mowrah-butter-p-1283.html
> 
> I think that all the talk aboue "gritty butters" made me paranoid. Cuz I know some members got some gritty shea butter and apparently it was fake. Gritty Butters don't make sense.


 
Thank you, my avocado butter was smooth and the aloe butter was hard but it has coconut oil in it. It has softened up in the bathroom, that is dh's butter. I will try the new directions

Dangit they don't have paypal. I like ordering from places with paypal because if something happens i can get my money back. Id have to go through too many hoops with my bank if i disputed a charge. Im going to have to pass.

And there is a $10.00 fee for purchases under $50.00, i only wanted the sample which came to $2.50


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I love this stuff. *I'll send you some*, I have a 8 ounce container and I have only used up 5% since June. It is very thick and concentrated.


 
Isn't that Just Like a PUSHA? 

One thing I can say about You PUSHA:  You's a Good One.

_*staggers blindly across the room to Inhale Qhemet, Vatika Frosting and  Afroveda Ashlii DC._:lovedrool:*


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Isn't that Just Like a PUSHA?
> 
> One thing I can say about You PUSHA:  You's a Good One.
> 
> _*staggers blindly across the room to Inhale Qhemet, Vatika Frosting and  Afroveda Ashlii DC._:lovedrool:*



Lol hahaa. I'll do it Monday!


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thank you, my avocado butter was smooth and the aloe butter was hard but it has coconut oil in it. It has softened up in the bathroom, that is dh's butter. I will try the new directions
> 
> Dangit they don't have paypal. I like ordering from places with paypal because if something happens i can get my money back. Id have to go through too many hoops with my bank if i disputed a charge. Im going to have to pass.
> 
> And there is a $10.00 fee for purchases under $50.00, i only wanted the sample which came to $2.50




ITA with the paypal joint. I aint playin!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thank you, my avocado butter was smooth and the aloe butter was hard but it has coconut oil in it. It has softened up in the bathroom, that is dh's butter. I will try the new directions
> 
> Dangit they don't have paypal. I like ordering from places with paypal because if something happens i can get my money back. Id have to go through too many hoops with my bank if i disputed a charge. Im going to have to pass.
> 
> And there is a $10.00 fee for purchases under $50.00, i only wanted the sample which came to $2.50


 
What about that Karess Krafters or some of the other companies in that thread. (except for those in the UK, of course)  Did you check those?

Again:  I am Not a PUSHA


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

The clips and paddle brush in this kit is the ish! I have never had a more useful clip to separate my mane of hair! I need to give away all these Sally's clips I have.

http://www.folica.com/Sedu_Revolution_d5647.html


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What about that *Karess Krafters *or some of the other companies in that thread. (except for those in the UK, of course)  Did you check those?
> 
> Again:  I am Not a PUSHA



I kinda have like 20+ soaps from them........I just did a reorder and got my package yesterday......plus I got another Hemp Hairdressing...don't worry you know I got a good deal, with free shipping.



David used up all the Chagrin Valley Soaps!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What about that Karess Krafters or some of the other companies in that thread. (except for those in the UK, of course) Did you check those?
> 
> Again: I am Not a PUSHA


 
Karess krafters has a hemp dressing with the mowrah in it but i want some pure so i know how it works alone. And sheabutter cottage is in the uk too. I don't want it that bad but if i ever come across some from a good place in the us with out all the charges ill get some.


----------



## Americka (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thank you, my avocado butter was smooth and the aloe butter was hard but it has coconut oil in it. It has softened up in the bathroom, that is dh's butter. I will try the new directions
> 
> Dangit they don't have paypal. I like ordering from places with paypal because if something happens i can get my money back. Id have to go through too many hoops with my bank if i disputed a charge. Im going to have to pass.
> 
> And there is a $10.00 fee for purchases under $50.00, i only wanted the sample which came to $2.50



Did you notice the green coupon button at the top? 



 When you click it this is what it says:

Dear Customer, 

      Thank You for visiting New Directions Aromatics! 

      I would like to welcome you to our store and offer you the following coupon!

*



* *No Small Order Fee!**

Simply enter discount code 18555       when checking out to receive this incredible offer!*

      This is on top of our market leading 100% Customer Satisfaction Guarantee,       our ISO 9001:2000 Quality Management System, and our continuing effort to       continue supplying the best quality products at the lowest prices possible.       

      Kind Regards,





      Alex B. Thomas
      President 

*Please note: This offer is valid for a limited time & is for ONE time use only. ONE coupon per household.*


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Americka said:


> Did you notice the green coupon button at the top?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I did not see that, thanks americka but they don't have paypal.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Im bored today, and i want to buy more stuff, i think im a lost cause, no matter how hard i try. The bug always gets me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im bored today, and i want to buy more stuff, i think im a lost cause, no matter how hard i try. The bug always gets me.


 
You are So Not a Lost Cause.  We are all in this thing together.  The Answer is Not Buying _More_ Stuff.erplexed  

_*Shut Up Charz*_

How is the Kozama Working out?  What are you using from them?  Let's Talk.  So far, what differences have you found between that and TW?


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im bored today, and i want to buy more stuff, i think im a lost cause, no matter how hard i try. The bug always gets me.




Girl as long as your using stuff up, don't beat yourself up about it. If you stick to sample sizes you will be ok.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im bored today, and i want to buy more stuff, i think im a lost cause, no matter how hard i try. The bug always gets me.


 
I'm the same.  I just ordered a sample pack of butters from here:

www.gardenofwisdom.com

They have mowrah butter.  The thing is when you actually click on mowrah to buy it by itself and not part of the sample pack it doesn't look available.  It doesn't say out of stock or anything.  I also noticed if you click on the information list about shelf life & uses they show more butters.  Some are still available to purchase and some are not.  You can pay with paypal though.  I will get the sample pack then go from there.  I got jojoba butter, mowrah, and caucap....(whatever, I don't know how to spell it).  I would have gotten mumuru (sp?) but that is on back order.


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You are So Not a Lost Cause.  We are all in this thing together.  The Answer is Not Buying _More_ Stuff.erplexed
> 
> _*Shut Up Charz*_
> 
> How is the Kozama Working out?  What are you using from them?  Let's Talk.  So far, what differences have you found between that and TW?





Hey LC: The moisturizing cream, how is that for you? Do you get build up after applying it after a while?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

What do you all think about Hairveda Almond Glaze?

Opinions............


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What do you all think about Hairveda Almond Glaze?
> 
> Opinions............



I didn't like it. My natural hair is way too thick to get down with that stuff.

I could see if you wanted to grease your scalp or if you just had a fresh new relaxer using this stuff. But I think most people's new growth wouldn't take it!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You are So Not a Lost Cause. We are all in this thing together. The Answer is Not Buying _More_ Stuff.erplexed
> 
> _*Shut Up Charz*_
> 
> How is the Kozama Working out? What are you using from them? Let's Talk. So far, what differences have you found between that and TW?


 
My hair is still soft, no problems, the komaza and the tw are kind of similar for me but i like the tw shampoo, both of thier rinse out conditioners can be used as dc's but komaza's conditoner is better than tw, but they are moisturizing. Komazas conditoner has more slip and the smell is great. I will use both lines to rotate and not get bored.




Shay72 said:


> I'm the same. I just ordered a sample pack of butters from here:
> 
> www.gardenofwisdom.com
> 
> They have mowrah butter. The thing is when you actually click on mowrah to buy it by itself and not part of the sample pack it doesn't look available. It doesn't say out of stock or anything. I also noticed if you click on the information list about shelf life & uses they show more butters. Some are still available to purchase and some are not. You can pay with paypal though. I will get the sample pack then go from there. I got jojoba butter, mowrah, and caucap....(whatever, I don't know how to spell it). I would have gotten mumuru (sp?) but that is on back order.


 
Thanks shay i have to check them out.



Charzboss said:


> Hey LC: The moisturizing cream, how is that for you? Do you get build up after applying it after a while?


 
Charz i don't know yet i have only used it once, last night but i only used a little per each section of hair, i used it to seal in the leave in and mist just a light coating. I don't feel any build or stickiness, if that changes i will let you know.




IDareT'sHair said:


> What do you all think about Hairveda Almond Glaze?
> 
> Opinions............


 
I liked the almond glaze for a sealer but i just got tired of the waiting times, the product is good and it helps slick the edges back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I didn't like it. My natural hair is way too thick to get down with that stuff.
> 
> *I could see if you wanted to grease your scalp or if you just had a fresh new relaxer using this stuff.* But I think most people's new growth wouldn't take it!


 
Okay...That's Exactly How I'll use it.  Thanks.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What do you all think about Hairveda Almond Glaze?
> 
> Opinions............


 
Love it .  Yeah it is for greasing my scalp because it did not tame my new growth my first stretch.  I haven't tried to use it for that purpose since then.  I will try it later in my transition to see what happens. Things may have changed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

It Smells Wonderful.  I got some from Brownie.  And I want to make sure I use it correctly.

I also think my us Circulating Products amongst ourselves, it helps curb _some_ of that PJ-ism too.

At least for Me, it Has.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey, ya'll. Just passing through, seeing what's up.

I actually used some stuff this week. I finished my Shescentit Fortifying conditioner. I won't get anymore for now but I will repurchase sooner or later. I also finished a jar of Natural Oasis balm. I have enough balms for now (Essential Balms, Black & Bossie) so I don't need to repurchase for now. 

All ya'lls conversations in here got me wandering all over the web wanting to order stuff! I'm fighting it, though. For now. Well, I am about to get a pretty wrap. That's it, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll. Just passing through, seeing what's up.
> 
> *I actually used some stuff this week. *I finished my Shescentit Fortifying conditioner. I won't get anymore for now but I will repurchase sooner or later. *I also finished a jar of Natural Oasis balm.* I have enough balms for now (Essential Balms, Black & Bossie) so I don't need to repurchase for now.
> 
> All ya'lls conversations in here got me wandering all over the web wanting to order stuff! I'm fighting it, though. For now. Well, I am about to get a pretty wrap. That's it, though.


 
Hi Brownie!

Good Girl.  Keep Using Up Stuff.  

Chile...You Ain't Playin'

You Da' Bomb!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey, T!!! I'm tryin' here, you know? Still got stuff in the stash that I need to get rid of. But I certainly don't feel a way about buying new stuff. I just don't want to back slide and end up where I was.  I loooooove getting new stuff!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, T!!! I'm tryin' here, you know? Still got stuff in the stash that I need to get rid of. But I certainly don't feel a way about buying new stuff. I just don't want to back slide and end up where I was.  I loooooove getting new stuff!!!


 
Amen, your doing a good job brownie, keep it up.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 19, 2009)

So, I ordered a pretty wrap just now. I hope I like it. It sounds like just what I need, though. 

Umm, I also ordered some other stuff this week. I got some KBB Deep Conditioner, some CPR, Hair One Olive Oil, and GVP Anti Snap. And a huge pack of plastic caps.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> So,* I ordered a pretty wrap just now*. I hope I like it. It sounds like just what I need, though.
> 
> Umm, I also ordered some other stuff this week. I got some KBB Deep Conditioner, some CPR, Hair One Olive Oil, and GVP Anti Snap. And a huge pack of plastic caps.


 
I hope you like it to, i love mine, i might get a printed one in the next few weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah...I'm 'bout to be on Slo' Mo' too. 

I have Great Products!  And there really isn't anything I want or need.

So, Imma try to "chill" and wait for Black Friday.  I already gave ya'll my list.  i.e.Qhemet, Hairveda, and if I like the sample of Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade I get from Charz, I may order more of that. Oh and some JBCO.

Right now:  I'm on Chill-Mode. 

Imma just see what Ya'll doin'


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah...I'm 'bout to be on Slo' Mo' too.
> 
> I have Great Products! And there really isn't anything I want or need.
> 
> ...


 
Im trying to do the math on how much komaza i should get. They don't have large sizes, how long does winter last anyway? I don't know if i should get 2 or 3 of each thing. That's all im doing right now and going back and forth to afroveda like a stalker.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im trying to do the math on how much komaza i should get. They don't have large sizes, how long does winter last anyway? I don't know if i should get 2 or 3 of each thing. That's all im doing right now and going back and forth to afroveda like a stalker.


 
You'll have about from Mid-November until Early April.

You know Afroveda has that little teeny-tiny 5% coupon.

Mama fitt'na to send you some of that DC.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im trying to do the math on how much komaza i should get. They don't have large sizes, how long does winter last anyway? I don't know if i should get 2 or 3 of each thing. That's all im doing right now and going back and forth to afroveda like a stalker.


 
That's my problem too with my restocking list.  When they don't have the larger sizes what do you order?  Also 6 months is a looooooooooong time.  For me I guess I can make the decision regarding how many products to order based on size and how many others I am rotating?  The thing is I fear running out....I'll probably order too much .  I'm in use it up mode so I can't really take notes on how long it takes to use up a product in rotation.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You'll have about from Mid-November until Early April.
> 
> You know Afroveda has that little teeny-tiny 5% coupon.
> 
> Mama fitt'na to send you some of that DC.


 
Thanks ma



Shay72 said:


> That's my problem too with my restocking list. When they don't have the larger sizes what do you order? Also 6 months is a looooooooooong time. *For me I guess I can make the decision regarding how many products to order based on size and how many others I am rotating? The thing is I fear running out*....I'll probably order too much . I'm in use it up mode so I* can't really take notes on how long it takes to use up a product in rotation*.


 
Yes 6 months is a long time, its hard to determine the komaza because i have samples. I don't know if i run i out i still won't order until april. Im just going to have to take a wild guess or ration it out if it gets low. When my winter stash is together im done until spring. I won't order in the winter time. And also shelf life, if it lasts a year i will be ok. With this challenge i should have no problem using stuff up. To the second bolded maybe you can judge by how much you use when you use the product like 1 oz each time ect. Then if its 8oz you know you would get 8 uses out of it. Its just an example but maybe it will help you.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thanks ma
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 6 months is a long time, its hard to determine the komaza because i have samples. I don't know if i run i out i still won't order until april. Im just going to have to take a wild guess or ration it out if it gets low. When my winter stash is together im done until spring. I won't order in the winter time. And also shelf life, if it lasts a year i will be ok. With this challenge i should have no problem using stuff up. To the second bolded maybe you can judge by how much you use when you use the product like 1 oz each time ect. Then if its 8oz you know you would get 8 uses out of it. Its just an example but maybe it will help you.


 
And ps shay you know we use conditoner faster than anything. I fogot about that. And shampoo or shampoo bars slower.


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

She scent it should have a big sale in October, because its her anniversary.

I just got all my stuff from her today and I am really happy. *and yes I did weigh everything lol*


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> She scent it should have a big sale in October, because its her anniversary.
> 
> I just got all my stuff from her today and I am really happy. *and yes I did weigh everything lol*


 
What did you get? Somebody needs to go buy something in black coconut. I bet it smells really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> What did you get? Somebody needs to go buy something in black coconut. I bet it smells really good.


 
I Bought the Banana Brulee in Black Coconut 

Haven't opened it though.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

My hair greases last a looooong time too.  I'm not heavy handed with those.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> My hair greases last a looooong time too. I'm not heavy handed with those.


 
Ok so you know those will last a long time. I don't know how much stuff you got but you know that you will need more of what you use the quickest.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I Bought the Banana Brulee in Black Coconut
> 
> Haven't opened it though.


 
Omg that ought to be a sin, Open that conditoner girl and smell it. Please

Now i want some banana brulee. *sigh* i cannot be ordering from all these companies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Now i want some banana brulee. *sigh* i cannot be ordering from all these companies.


 
Girl, You hate Coconut!


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Bought the Banana Brulee in Black Coconut
> 
> Haven't opened it though.




I have it too.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You hate Coconut!


 
Komaza cream has coconut and so does the olive conditoner and my hair is ok. So did you smell it? *taps foot* *drums fingers on keyboard* *waiting*.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I have it too.


 
So ain't nobody gonna tell me what it smells like. Charz? *waiting*.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ok so you know those will last a long time. I don't know how much stuff you got but you know that you will need more of what you use the quickest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I got a TON of hair greases and I continue to buy & sample more . I will order some coconut hair butter, hemp hairdressing, and maybe some amla nourishing pomade.  That don't even count if I like some of this stuff I got coming.

That's a shame because I was thinking, "I wonder how thick the banana brulee is?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Charz, Open it and Give Us a Demonstration of How Thick it is.  

And then Smell it for us.


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> So ain't nobody gonna tell me what it smells like. Charz? *waiting*.




Its a very faint kinda coconut smell. It smells better then the Banana scent.

It's alright, nothing to drool over, the scent that is.


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz, Open it and Give Us a Demonstration of How Thick it is.
> 
> And then Smell it for us.




Check out the she scent it video. I reviewed it.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Check out the she scent it video. I reviewed it.


 
Thank you i will sure go and watch it. rhat now.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I got a TON of hair greases and I continue to buy & sample more . I will order some coconut hair butter, hemp hairdressing, and maybe some amla nourishing pomade. That don't even count if I like some of this stuff I got coming.
> 
> That's a shame because I was thinking, "I wonder how thick the banana brulee is?"


 
Charz has a video.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

I have and have used the Banana Brulee B4.  

Shay:  It's about the exact same consistency as the AE Garlic (looks like it too)

I really like it.:blush3:

I have the Fortifying Mask as well.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

I've used the fortifying masque and it's like a fake thick to me.  As soon as heat hit it got all drippy.  I used to mix my ayurvedic powders in with my conditioners and that conditioner was the only that got thin rather than thicker.  Weird. I'm trying to find another dc so Banana Brulee will get a go at it if two others don't make it first.


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have and have used the Banana Brulee B4.
> 
> Shay:  It's about the exact same consistency as the AE Garlic (looks like it too)
> 
> ...




I really like Shescentit products. She has a really good line. 

I got her 
leave in spirtz
leave in conditioner
jojoba milk


in the mail today, and so far I am pleased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I've used the fortifying masque and it's like a fake thick to me. As soon as heat hit it got all drippy. I used to mix my ayurvedic powders in with my conditioners and that conditioner was the only that got thin rather than thicker. Weird. I'm trying to find another dc so Banana Brulee will get a go at it if two others don't make it first.


 
The Banana Brulee has the exact consistency as the Alter Ego 

So, if you thought Alter Ego wasn't thick enough...........


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

Good video charz, now lets see, i have a list of products and ive been on here all day. Im going to get some samples of ss, the shampoo, bb and one of the rinse out conditoners, either the honey or avocado. mmkay. She makes big sizes. Variety is the key right.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Banana Brulee has the exact consistency as the Alter Ego
> 
> So, if you thought Alter Ego wasn't thick enough...........


 
I guess I missed the part where you said it was the same consistency.  Oh well I will pass on the Banana Brulee.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 19, 2009)

I got my samples of bb, the honey con and the jojoba shampoo. And im going to take a nap now. Charz i owe you an apology for over you product list for black friday, because if i don't go some where and sit down i can easily spend about $400 today. I have not been like this in a long time so the best thing for me to do is go somewhere, but i did good, i only got some ss samples and my tw winter stock. My mind is telling me go for the big dogs, so its time for me to log off. Ill see yall later

Sincerely 
La Colocha


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

I wish One of Ya'll were here to dust my Ends.  Because I know I could trust Ya'll to Hook Me Up RIGHT.

Ain't that a Shame.  I will keep putting it off for about another year (Maybe this time Next Year).  

Unless, I learn how to do it "Myself"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I got my samples of bb, the honey con and the jojoba shampoo. *And im going to take a nap now*. Charz i owe you an apology for over you product list for black friday, *because if i don't go some where and sit down i can easily spend about $400 today. I have not been like this in a long time so the best thing for me to do is go somewhere,* but i did good, i only got some ss samples and my tw winter stock. My mind is telling me go for the big dogs, so its time for me to log off. Ill see yall later
> 
> Sincerely
> La Colocha


 
Girl, This Post is Cracking me Up. (The Bolded) What do you mean, "Sincerely"??

Yeah.....You need a Nap.


----------



## Charz (Sep 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wish One of Ya'll were here to dust my Ends.  Because I know I could trust Ya'll to Hook Me Up RIGHT.
> 
> Ain't that a Shame.  I will keep putting it off for about another year (Maybe this time Next Year).
> 
> Unless, I learn how to do it "Myself"



How bout your young thang?  j/k

Honestly men are very good at doing these kinda things. Very intense and calm. Also afraid to mess up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> How bout your young thang?  j/k
> 
> Honestly men are very good at doing these kinda things. Very intense and calm. Also afraid to mess up.


 
Girl, BabyBoy Gots Other MAD Skillz

And I want to keep him out of my Hair Biz --- That's "Private Stuff" 

I just want him to keep seeing progress.  No Need for Him to Know All the Intricate Details of Making that Happen.

If He even knew the Amount of Time, Energy, Money, Talking that went into this Stuff He'd think we all were

It's Best that He Forever thinks I am Eternally Beautiful


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, This Post is Cracking me Up. (The Bolded) What do you mean, "Sincerely"??
> 
> Yeah.....You need a Nap.


 
Sincerely meant i was sincerely telling the truth i needed a nap and i feel so much better now. And now everyone is sleep..


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

I took a solitare field trip to afroveda tonight, thanks to my sisters and the youtube sista that shay posted before she has a video on the products. I will edit to post that. Ok, i need to focus i don't think i need alot of everything i want because it takes me forever to use things up. That is a fact, so i will only need my komaza products and if i like the shescentit get full sizes of those and that is it. I should be done for the year, then i can concentrate on my hair and get her ready for the winter. From afroveda i revisited some oldies but goodies , hibiscus hair oil, the shea amala butter cream and the new joint the ashlii, we will just call her ashlii. And i only got the regular sizes not the large, because it does take a minute to use up. Im thinking i need all these huge sizes but i don't. Im thinking of starting a blog, i don't know yet if i can do it. Sometimes i have nothing good to talk about. Well i guess that's it for tonight. Start fresh again tommorrow.

Coilskinkscurls- i love her videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDleCZa08kE

Splinta24- I like her videos also, and i love her accent
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSauYFvxga4


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Goodmoring ladies, im refreshed and ready to start a new day. The only thing im going to purchase today is a 3 tier cart with drawers from the dollar store, so i can put my products in. I was watching you tube videos on how to organize and i like the idea of the carts. I will also revistit the komaza dc sometime in the middle of the week. I did not use heat with it. So im going to try it with heat. Its a 4oz sample so i have plenty left.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2009)

La, you really should start a blog!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Goodmoring ladies, im refreshed and ready to start a new day. The only thing im going to purchase today is a 3 tier cart with drawers from the dollar store, so i can put my products in. I was watching you tube videos on how to organize and i like the idea of the carts. I will also revistit the komaza dc sometime in the middle of the week. I did not use heat with it. So im going to try it with heat. Its a 4oz sample so i have plenty left.


 
I love the carts.  I have 4 .  I have a very small one too for clips & hair accessories.  I use baskets to help organize too. The carts & baskets make it very easy to organize and access stuff .  My next organizational tool will be that makeup traincase I was telling ya'll about to organize my hair accessories.  That will help clear out at least 2 baskets.  One basket I will fill with my tools--curling iron, hot comb, two flat irons, hair dryer.

About to head out for a bit.  I plan to get my mixer while I am out.  I need to make a list so I don't forget stuff.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> La, you really should start a blog!!!!


 
Not on here with the new tags and stuff. People tend to be nasty and slick about it. Speaking of blogs did you see americka's she can be a writer. I could create one through inig ( I think that's what it is) but i would have no idea what to talk about.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *Not on here with the new tags and stuff. People tend to be nasty and slick about it*. Speaking of blogs did you see americka's she can be a writer. I could create one through inig ( I think that's what it is) but i would have no idea what to talk about.



So true! 
I haven't seen Americka's. I'll have to check it out. 
And I think you might surprise yourself.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> La, you really should start a blog!!!!


 I agree.

So a few days ago I said my hair laughed at the Gillian butter...but at 21 weeks post my hair laughs at a lot of things. Anyway I find that it worked best for me on wet or damp hair. I spritz my dry hair with John Freida Daily Nourishing spray and then add the butter. It left my hair so soft and shiny. I'm almost out of my John Freida spray and heavily thinking of picking up a bottle of S curl for it's replacement.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I love the carts. I have 4 . I have a very small one too for clips & hair accessories. I use baskets to help organize too. The carts & baskets make it very easy to organize and access stuff . My next organizational tool will be that makeup traincase I was telling ya'll about to organize my hair accessories. That will help clear out at least 2 baskets. One basket I will fill with my tools--curling iron, hot comb, two flat irons, hair dryer.
> 
> About to head out for a bit. I plan to get my mixer while I am out. I need to make a list so I don't forget stuff.


 
I don't have very many accessories, and jasmines is taking up a majority of my shelf space (its that bad) so i figured i should get one to organize, so it won't seem cluttered. Where do you buy your baskets? I know the craft stores have some beautiful ones for cheap. When i was younger i used to use a hot glue gun to glue fake flowers and stuff to baskets and sell them at the market, I have no idea why i ever stopped.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

iNicola said:


> I agree.
> 
> So a few days ago I said my hair laughed at the Gillian butter...but at 21 weeks post my hair laughs at a lot of things. Anyway I find that it worked best for me on wet or damp hair. I spritz my dry hair with John Freida Daily Nourishing spray and then add the butter. It left my hair so soft and shiny. I'm almost out of my John Freida spray and heavily thinking of picking up a bottle of S curl for it's replacement.


 
Inicola you live in the south so the s-curl would probably be perfect for you. Here in the midwest i have to switch to no glycerin products for this time of year. Its getting cold. I like the taliah waajid botifier mist.


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

Do yall know what Dipalmitoylethyldimonium Chloride is? I know it comes from palm oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Not on here with the new tags and stuff. People tend to be nasty and slick about it. Speaking of blogs did you see americka's she can be a writer. I could create one through inig ( I think that's what it is) but i would have no idea what to talk about.


Have ya'll seen the Kings of Comedy?  Where Cedric the Entertainer says black folx have the "I Wish" mentality.  My mom is so like that.  Sometimes I am too but in this case I won't be.  Meaning rather than saying "I wish someone would put a tag on my stuff or say something nasty..." I will just ignore.  My blog is about me.  It ain't about you.  If you chose to read it, great.  



La Colocha said:


> I don't have very many accessories, and jasmines is taking up a majority of my shelf space (its that bad) so i figured i should get one to organize, so it won't seem cluttered. Where do you buy your baskets? I know the craft stores have some beautiful ones for cheap. When i was younger i used to use a hot glue gun to glue fake flowers and stuff to baskets and sell them at the market, I have no idea why i never stopped.


I have separate baskets for body stuff .  I've gotten my baskets from a lot of different places.  I have Longaberger baskets, plastic baskets with handles, assorted wire baskets I got from my mom or ordered online, and other baskets I've gotten from my mom (can you tell she likes to give me stuff) or from Michael's/AC Moore/Pier 1 Imports.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Morning Great Ladies of the Use 1 Buy 1 Nation! 

Hopefully, you are all concentrating on what do _use-up_ instead of what to _buy-up_.  JK.

I'm tryna' stay on track w/o getting all the way out there (You Product Junkies know _exactly _what I mean).oke:  Don't You?

I hope All Is Well with those of You that are Buying your Fall/Winter _Essentials_ and that you are conducting the "Proper Research" on Each and Every Product you are considering purchasing.  

So, that You will get the Outcomes and Performance of the Product(s) You Expect.


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

My hair is too soft and moisturized! When I put products in it, I don't get little broken hairs in my hands! I think my hair was suffering from being in a tightly coiled state, too many points of breakage.


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

I really like Shescentit products. She has so many different products in her line, which is great for a PJ like me!

I still am gonna try different things but honestly I think that Shescentit is gonna be my main go to line. And Qhemet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I really like Shescentit products. She has so many different products in her line, which is great for *a PJ like me!*


 
You are "In Recovery" My Dear! 

IK You Must Acknowledge _"what"_ you are, but it does not define _"Who"_ You Are.


----------



## Americka (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You are "In Recovery" My Dear!
> 
> IK You Must Acknowledge _"what"_ you are, but it does not define _"Who"_ You Are.



Terri has become the motivational speaker for PJs around the world.


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You are "In Recovery" My Dear!
> 
> IK You Must Acknowledge _"what"_ you are, but it does not define _"Who"_ You Are.







In any case..
*
Ms. Americka* was sweet enough to send me some Sabino Moisture Block! 

And I got some CHI 44 Iron Guard Thermal Protection Spray off the exchange forum! (yeah that was me)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Americka said:


> Terri has become the motivational speaker for PJs around the world.


 
That's Absolutely Right...........

If we are going to Lick this thing (no pun intended) then we have to be making informed decisions on what to purchse & why we are purchasing that particular product, product line etc......

We have to be Smarter.  Make Smarter Purchasing Decisions. 

And in the Final Anaylsis, End Up with those things that are Producing Goal Driven Results.

Bottomline:  "Did this $200.00 Worth of Products, I just bought, get me to more stronger, healthier, shinier more moisturized hair?"  Did it relieve Dryness, Breakage, Porosity, Split Ends etc.....

*OR*

Am I now using it to shave my legs, rinse out my silk scarves, or as a body cream?

I'm looking at everything.


----------



## Americka (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Absolutely Right...........
> 
> If we are going to Lick this thing (no pun intended) then we have to be making informed decisions on what to purchse & why we are purchasing that particular product, product line etc......
> 
> ...



This is why I admire all of the ladies of this challenge. It infuriates me when a $3 or $4 item is virtually worthless, but I can't imagine what my reaction would be to products more than quadruple the cost. I know that it is not always cost effective for the manufacturers, but samples of more products should be available so that (1) we are allowed to test prior to making more of a financial investment and (2) PJism can be curbed to a certain extent.


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

Any of yall gonna get this?

http://www.folica.com/Leonor_Greyl_Ma_d5203.html


----------



## Americka (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Any of yall gonna get this?
> 
> http://www.folica.com/Leonor_Greyl_Ma_d5203.html



$137.00 for 7 ounces? $19.57 an ounce? LMAO @ apply sparingly! Ya think?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey ladies i want to share with you guys how my hair looks with the komaza products. I did not take pics with the tw products i will do that next time. I spritzed my hair last night with the califa care moisture mist, and this morning i used about a quater size of the califa leave in and a fingerful of the califa cream. My hair feels very soft i think this line is a keeper. Except the shampoo.

Here is my hair today, pushed back in a puff, i will never do this again, it hurt so bad, my brain and my sinuses were trapped in the elastic:







Don't mind the big forehead.







Tilted top view


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies i want to share with you guys how my hair looks with the komaza products. I did not take pics with the tw products i will do that next time. I spritzed my hair last night with the califa care moisture mist, and this morning i used about a quater size of the califa leave in and a fingerful of the califa cream. My hair feels very soft i think this line is a keeper. Except the shampoo.
> 
> Here is my hair today, pushed back in a puff, i will never do this again, it hurt so bad, *my brain and my sinuses were trapped in the elastic:*
> 
> .



 I know how that feels!
But, thanks for the pics. I still want to try the Califa. Your hair looks good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Ya'll Talking to Brownie Just Inspired me to Go and Pull out all of my Stuff that is 3/4ths Full and Start using it up. 

(Which was actually "suppose" to be the Nature of this Challenge) DUH???

So, Imma pull everything out that's open and then Imma Hafta Psyche myself out into thinking those are the only products I own (and have access to). 

And I will use them each week until they're Gone.  No skipping from product to product.  I'm Pulling them All out.  And those will be in the Rotation until Gone. _*uh....wasn't that what i was suppose to be doing anyway*_

I think I can have them all up and outta the way by Novemeber (since I only do my hair weekly).

Hey:  If we're gonna be "Junkies" let's at least be Smart Ones.

Thanks Brownie518!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies i want to share with you guys how my hair looks with the komaza products. I did not take pics with the tw products i will do that next time. I spritzed my hair last night with the califa care moisture mist, and this morning i used about a quater size of the califa leave in and a fingerful of the califa cream. My hair feels very soft i think this line is a keeper. Except the shampoo.


 
Awww Mami!  It's So Cute!  It Looks Beautiful.  

I am Really Proud of You and Your Hair!

You are Workin' Those Products! 

Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I know how that feels!
> But, thanks for the pics. I still want to try the Califa. Your hair looks good.


 
Thanks brownie, i think you will like the line, the conditoner is the bomb and you can dc with it. I love 2 for ones, the leave in and moisture mist is a bit more watery than the conditoner but they all have almost the same ingrediets. The sample set i think is $25 i think. And the cream is pretty nice. Even with coconut oil in it my hair is responding nicely to these products. I just took 4 ibuprofen, as soon as i left my meeting i was pulling that thing off my hair.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Awww Mami! It's So Cute! It Looks Beautiful.
> 
> I am Really Proud of You and Your Hair!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you t, i wanted to share to show you ladies how things are working for me. And also to document what the products are doing for my hair, these are a repuchase. I have a little of the samples left and im going to use those up this week. Im still determined to do this challenge and buy smarter. Im too shy to do youtube so ill just share with you ladies.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Back to the challenge. Im going to use some silk elements dc today to detangle my hair and plait it back up. Its no where near gone but its time to start rotating and using stuff up. I don't want to forget about stuff. My hair coils and tangles when i wear it out and this is a good product to tame the colochas. It will also give a chance to push using up these komaza samples so ill apply again after i detangle my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Back to the challenge. Im going to use some silk elements dc today to detangle my hair and plait it back up. Its no where near gone but its time to start rotating and using stuff up. I don't want to forget about stuff. My hair coils and tangles when i wear it out and this is a good product to tame the colochas. It will also give a chance to push using up these komaza samples so ill apply again after i detangle my hair.


 
Good Job LaColocha! 

I'm determined to re-focus on using up stuff too. That is a Must! 

Rotating & Using. That's my strategy heading into October. I've already been out there is Stashville, USA taking a look and getting stuff ready to go. 

So, I'm good.  I have some Wonderful Products.........


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Job LaColocha!
> 
> I'm determined to re-focus on using up stuff too. That is a Must!
> 
> ...


 
Yes its time for me to use this stuff up and make room. Im also going to use my tw african healing oil to oil my scalp. Ive decided to oil it every other day.


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not buying any products except for during the Hairveda, Shescentit and Qhemet sales!

Well, I mean I will try.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is a youtube video by kimmaytube, about organizing natural hair care products, she is funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtyuMSIyk9s

Im going to subscribe to youtube again. So i can keep track of these videos, i got my girl charz and some others i need to subscibe to. I know we do everthing in this challenge, feel free to post videos that will help us with reviews and with the challenge, Makes it fun and thanks charz you are the #1 reviewer when i google afroveda ashlii con, stay up on it sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Yes its time for me to use this stuff up and make room. Im also going to use my tw african healing oil to oil my scalp. Ive decided to oil it every other day.


 
Good.  It Looks Like that thread gave you alot of good ideas about oiling.  

It was a really Great Thread and very Popular.

We all have to find our Rhythm and Work It. 

And using up stuff is all part of it.

We have to go into the 2010 Challenge with a completely different mind-set.  

At least, I do.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I'm not buying any products except for during the Hairveda, Shescentit and Qhemet sales!
> 
> *Well, I mean I will try*.


 

That's all you can do, i tried and failed now im trying again. No worries. At the end of the day we are still pj's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Here is a youtube video by kimmaytube, about organizing natural hair care products, she is funny.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtyuMSIyk9s
> 
> Im going to subscribe to youtube again. So i can keep track of these videos, i got my girl charz and some others i need to subscibe to. I know we do everthing in this challenge, feel free to post videos that will help us with reviews and with the challenge, Makes it fun and thanks charz you are the #1 reviewer when i google afroveda ashlii con, stay up on it sis.


 
Thanks La, 

This was a Cute Video to watch and Helpful. Thanks for Sharing.

Charz: Big Kudos to You too!

I Just want to KIM as far as using up, trading, etc....anything that helps me get to where I need to be Product Clutter Free.


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im going to subscribe to youtube again. So i can keep track of these videos, i got my girl charz and some others i need to subscibe to.




Aww shucks, thx! 

I just made a video on Facial Clay masks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *I'm not buying any products except for during the Hairveda, Shescentit and Qhemet sales!*
> 
> *Well, I mean I will try.*


 

Yeah Charz, Start-Smart.  One Day at a Time.  

Just start using stuff up.  You have alot of _really_ Great Stuff. You really, really, do.

Using them regularly will be just as fun as buying them.  And then, you can make Valued Decisions.

You'll be Okay.  We Got Your Back.  You Can Do It.

We are all in Recovery-Mode.


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah Charz, Start-Smart.  One Day at a Time.
> 
> Just start using stuff up.  You have alot of _really_ Great Stuff. You really, really, do.
> 
> ...



Thanks gurl, I wanna make shescentit my main line, since she has a variety of products and I can get them all from one place.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Thanks gurl, I wanna make shescentit my main line, since she has a variety of products and I can get them all from one place.


 
You gave me the nudge that i need to stop being afraid of ingredients and try samples, even if they don't work for me im cool with that. Im glad you have a staple line, its a good feeling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Thanks gurl, *I wanna make shescentit my main line, since she has a variety of products and I can get them all from one place.*


 
IK You Do Honey.  IK.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You gave me the nudge that i need to stop being afraid of ingredients and try samples, even if they don't work for me im cool with that. Im glad you have a staple line, its a good feeling.


 
Girl, She Be Done Changed Her Mind Next Week.


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, She Be Done Changed Her Mind Next Week.




Lol, hmph, we will see. 

 I am indecisive


----------



## chebaby (Sep 20, 2009)

hey ladies. i missed yall.

i made my banana treat and i love it this time. its a little thin because i used more coconut milk than needed but i still liked it. it was very moisturizing and i cant wait to use it again next week. i ended up having to use 2 bananas because i used 3/4 can of coconut milk which was too much. then i just add honey and evoo and you have magic lol.

the darcy botanicals  coils jelly is out. out out out out. i used it yesterday with tons of leave in under it. ok maybe not tons but more than enough. i used kinky curly and kbb hair milk and that crap gelly and my hair was sooooo hard. so hard and crunchy. it felt like GEL. and i know it is a gel but i just thought since it was natural and suppossed to be soft hold that it would be good. ummm no. so if anyone wants it let me know and its yours. now the DB daily leave in is another story all together. that stuff is amazing. i really like it.

yesterday i bought some smooth n shine activator gel and i love it. it is so light and is a soft hold gel. my hair was not hard at all it it really reminded me of hairveda whipped gelly. even down to the amazing fruit punch smell. i love it. i also got some more goodie headbands and some bowls for mu butters and some grape seed oil. i will only use the oil for HOTS. i dont know about sealing yet. i've never used it before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

^^^^^^

Grapeseed is _Ultra Lightweight._  So, if you were looking for an extremely _light oil_:  Grapeseed is Your Baby.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 20, 2009)

oh i forgot, i used the last of my ashlii amala. i love that stuff, she really put her foot in it. i also only have one more use of my wen lavender. it got the job done but def not as moisturizing as the fig. and i got a 3 drawer bin thingy from walmart. im only using it for my products that are waiting to be used, not my everyday products.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

chebaby said:


> oh i forgot, i used the last of my ashlii amala. i love that stuff, she really put her foot in it. i also only have one more use of my wen lavender. it got the job done but def not as moisturizing as the fig. and *i got a 3 drawer bin thingy from walmart*. im only using it for my products that are waiting to be used, not my everyday products.


 
Me and you are on the same page to the bolded i got one from the dollar store. And good job on using up stuff che, will you repurchase the ashlii and the wen?

@ t you can get a bin with drawers to stash your open products in then leave the rest in stashville. Then as you use them you can replace them with unopen products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

chebaby said:


> oh i forgot, i used the last of my ashlii amala. i love that stuff, she really put her foot in it. i also only have one more use of my wen lavender. it got the job done but def not as moisturizing as the fig. and i got a 3 drawer bin thingy from walmart. im only using it for my products that are waiting to be used, not my everyday products.


 
Great Che! You Used Up Some Stuff. 

That's really good. 

It Feels Great to Use Stuff Up. 

And Finally Throw that Bottle, Jar, Tube Out and See it Gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> @ t you can get a bin with drawers to stash your open products in then leave the rest in* stashville*. Then as you use them you can replace them with unopen products.


 
Girl, Stashville, USA is a Very Scary Place to be! 

One Look and you are like: 

Peace Out


----------



## chebaby (Sep 20, 2009)

Americka said:


> $137.00 for 7 ounces? $19.57 an ounce? LMAO @ apply sparingly! Ya think?


 i would just buy some manketti oil(and i plan to) and put that in some conditioner. they must be crazy.


i almost forgot how much i love vo5 conditioners. i used the passion fruit smoothie today and my hair is so soft.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Me and you are on the same page to the bolded i got one from the dollar store. And good job on using up stuff che, will you repurchase the ashlii and the wen?
> 
> @ t you can get a bin with drawers to stash your open products in then leave the rest in stashville. Then as you use them you can replace them with unopen products.


 i will def. repurchase the ashlii and wen. i love the ashlii amala. but i wont get it for atleast another month because i replaced it for now with the banana brulee. the wen is a keeper but only the fig or sweet almond mint. they are the most moisturizing from what i have tried. i havent tried the cucumber or tea tree one. i have the cucumber and am taking my time getting to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Good Review!  Thanks Che!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Im sitting under the bonnet dryer right now getting in a quick detangle dc, ill just do it for about 15-20 minutes then detangle and rinse. The heat feels good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im sitting under the bonnet dryer right now getting in a quick detangle dc, ill just do it for about 15-20 minutes then detangle and rinse. *The heat feels good.*


 
That Does Sound Good.  I Love to Deep Condition.

My HOT Under My Heat Cap Felt Wonderful.  I can't wait until Next Week.

_*i guess fall is really setting in*_


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Does Sound Good. I Love to Deep Condition.
> 
> My HOT Under My Heat Cap Felt Wonderful. I can't wait until Next Week.
> 
> _*i guess fall is really setting in*_


 
I know girl i might make it an hour, its chilly out too. Its not too hot so im under here for a while. I don't know if i should still get a steamer or not. Don't they do the same thing?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies i want to share with you guys how my hair looks with the komaza products. I did not take pics with the tw products i will do that next time. I spritzed my hair last night with the califa care moisture mist, and this morning i used about a quater size of the califa leave in and a fingerful of the califa cream. My hair feels very soft i think this line is a keeper. Except the shampoo.
> 
> Here is my hair today, pushed back in a puff, i will never do this again, it hurt so bad, my brain and my sinuses were trapped in the elastic:
> 
> ...


 
Oh so pretty hair LC. Thanks for giving us a peek at it's beauty.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 20, 2009)

La, your hair is soooooo beautiful.


i think i need another 3 drawer bin. i just put my products in it and i need another drawer for moistuizers(which need to be seperated from my stylers. right now they are in the same drawer), oils and maybe tools or shampoos. i can keep my shampoo in the bathroom though.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 20, 2009)

la colacha, I love your hair!!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

washnset said:


> la colacha, I love your hair!!!!


 


chebaby said:


> La, your hair is soooooo beautiful.
> 
> 
> i think i need another 3 drawer bin. i just put my products in it and i need another drawer for moistuizers(which need to be seperated from my stylers. right now they are in the same drawer), oils and maybe tools or shampoos. i can keep my shampoo in the bathroom though.


 


Aggie said:


> Oh so pretty hair LC. Thanks for giving us a peek at it's beauty.


 
Thank you ladies that is very kind of you.

@ che get another one, if it helps to organize your stuff get it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I know girl i might make it an hour, its chilly out too. Its not too hot so im under here for a while. *I don't know if i should still get a steamer or not. Don't they do the same thing?*


 
Yes, You, Che, Americka, W&S ALL Ya'll Should Invest in a Steamer.

No Chile' Not at All. (At the Bolded). 

Imagine If You Will, Your Iron when it is set on _"Steam" _the Steamer Emits a Constant Burst of Steam. However, it's not too Hot. 

It's a Beautiful Feeling. Indescribable Moisture. AAAAhhhhhh!

It is the Best Single Investment I've made (and I've made plenty) since Joining. #2 Would be my Heat Cap.  Hopefully #3 will be this Sedu I just kicked out money for Friday.


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

LC: Your baby hurr is so cute!


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

Shescentit Moisture Mist is awesome! I have spritzed it like 3 times already and my hair feels so soft without build up! The smell is so good. The spritz is so much better then juices and berries and has no glycerine so I can use it year round! Next sale I am buying 2-3 bottles.

The coco cream leave-in is the bomb too! I used it in the front of my hair to slick it back some and it did a great job. It has a great smell and best thing of all is NO BUILD UP.

I am tryin to do the no manipulation gig so build-up is my biggest enemy.

Which brings me to the Komaza Califa Cream.

It left a serious build up in my hair after using it for a while, it felt tacky. I will not be repurchasing. Its really weird too because it is made outta all these butters, but is very liquidity and gooky, IDK.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> LC: Your baby hurr is so cute!


 
Thanks charz*smacks gum* gurl you know i used a toothbrush for my baby hurrs. Lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes, You, Che, Americka, W&S ALL Ya'll Should Invest in a Steamer.
> 
> No Chile' Not at All. (At the Bolded).
> 
> ...


 
Can All Da' Steama's in the House Co-Sign with Me:  Where Ya'll At?  Charz, Shay, etc...iNicola (I think)?????


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can All Da' Steama's in the House Co-Sign with Me:  Where Ya'll At?  Charz, Shay, etc...iNicola (I think)?????




Holllla!!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Shescentit Moisture Mist is awesome! I have spritzed it like 3 times already and my hair feels so soft without build up! The smell is so good. The spritz is so much better then juices and berries and has no glycerine so I can use it year round! Next sale I am buying 2-3 bottles.
> 
> The coco cream leave-in is the bomb too! I used it in the front of my hair to slick it back some and it did a great job. It has a great smell and best thing of all is NO BUILD UP.
> 
> ...


 
How much did you use? Ive used it 3 times and have had no problems but i use as little as possible. Im still cautious of the coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Holllla!!!!


 
Errr Umm....Okay  Care to be a little more..how shall I say: "descriptive?" Thank You Please


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes, You, Che, Americka, W&S ALL Ya'll Should Invest in a Steamer.
> 
> No Chile' Not at All. (At the Bolded).
> 
> ...


 
Ok, you got me, ill work a little ot this week and get me a steama. How much do they cost?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> How much did you use? Ive used it 3 times and have had no problems but *i use as little as possible. Im still cautious of the coconut oil*.


 
Good For You.  KNOW YOUR LIMIT!


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> How much did you use? Ive used it 3 times and have had no problems but i use as little as possible. Im still cautious of the coconut oil.



A little, twice a day when my hair felt dry, my hair felt coated after day 2.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *Shescentit Moisture Mist is awesome*! I have spritzed it like 3 times already and my hair feels so soft without build up! The smell is so good. The spritz is so much better then juices and berries and has no glycerine so I can use it year round! Next sale I am buying 2-3 bottles.


 
Yes, it really is!!!!!!!!  This is definitely one of my absolute staple products!  I feel you on the 2-3 bottles. I'll need to reup on that soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ok, you got me, ill work a little ot this week and get me a steama. How much do they cost?


 
Ummm....$139 But.....It Includes Free Shipping!

_*grabs coat and runs outta thread*_


----------



## chebaby (Sep 20, 2009)

i would love to get a steamer but i have no where to put it. and overnight treats are prolly just as good(it makes me feel better to sayy that).


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Errr Umm....Okay  Care to be a little more..how shall I say: "descriptive?" Thank You Please



Oh I thought it was as shout out!

Well it makes conditioners supercharged and more effective. 

2010 version, about $140 with free shipping

http://cgi.ebay.com/HAIR-STEAMER-CO...in_0?hash=item45ed03c3e4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, it really is!!!!!!!!  This is definitely one of my absolute staple products!  I feel you on the 2-3 bottles. I'll need to reup on that soon.




Girl, you aint ever lied! I had to get some after I found out you liked it!

I love how it doesn't have glycern or aloe vera!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 20, 2009)

hey what does the moisture mist smell like to yall?
i got it about a year ago and the smell gave me a serious headache. i didnt even get a chance to use it before i threw it away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i would love to get a steamer but i have no where to put it. and overnight treats are prolly just as good(it makes me feel better to sayy that).


 
No.  I do remember You Saying that Che.  That  currently "Space" was a problem for You.  

And I Understand.

Because.....Knowing You and the Junkie YOU ARE....You would already had one long time ago.

_*jk*_


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hey what does the moisture mist smell like to yall?
> i got it about a year ago and the smell gave me a serious headache. i didnt even get a chance to use it before i threw it away.



It smells like fresh chamomile. I am very scent picky/sensitive and I really like it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *Girl, you aint ever lied! I had to get some after I found out you liked it!*
> 
> *I love how it doesn't have glycern or aloe vera!*


 



USE UP! USE UP! USE UP! USE UP! USE UP! USE UP! USE UP! USE UP! USE !


And No...... Iam not saying: UPS OR USPS Either!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ummm....*$139* But.....It Includes Free Shipping!
> 
> _*grabs coat and runs outta thread*_


 


Charzboss said:


> Oh I thought it was as shout out!
> 
> Well it makes conditioners supercharged and more effective.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


>


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> USE UP! USE UP! USE UP! USE UP! USE UP! USE UP! USE UP! USE UP! USE !
> 
> 
> And No...... Iam not saying: UPS OR USPS Either!



hhahahaahaaaaa

yall killin me tonight!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> It smells like fresh chamomile. I am very scent picky/sensitive and I really like it!


 
Thanks, Char, cuz I had no idea what that scent was!!  I just knew I liked it!!! Once I started using it after every wash, I didn't have to do as much to moisturize between washes. My hair and scalp just love it!!!  Excellent product!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Girl, Trust Me when I tell You This:  You Will Not Regret Purchasing the Steamer.  

Chile' It does stuff to your Conditioners that is *XXX Rated*

And You said you want to DC More Frequently.....Chile....This is the Way to Do It.


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Trust Me when I tell You This:  You Will Not Regret Purchasing the Steamer.
> 
> Chile' It does stuff to your Conditioners that is *XXX Rated*
> 
> And You said you want to DC More Frequently.....Chile....This is the Way to Do It.



Your conditioners will be like

blondboobblondboob


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Your conditioners will be like
> 
> blondboobblondboob


 



 off to look at steamers...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Your conditioners will be like
> 
> blondboobblondboob


 
On Steroids or Viagara or Cialis or Sumthin'

Conditioner Gone Wild!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 20, 2009)

Dayuuuum! I go away for like 5, 6, 7 some hours and ya'll done talked a couple pages.

LC--The steamer is sooooo worth it. I am so amazed by it.  Seriously have any of you that have a steamer looked at your hair before and after the steamer?  It's like the product disappears.  It gets "lighter".  That's absorption, that's penetration of the hair strand.  Love it! 

Okay I got my mixer.  We will see how long it takes me to actually use it.

Ya'll ain't gotta worry about me using stuff up.  HE Hydralicious--2 bottles--will be gone this week.  One jar of the Roots of Nature Green Tea Shea Butter Deep Reconstructuring Condish will be gone this week too.  Maybe at least one jar of this Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol & Mango will be gone.  I'm thinking Hairveda's Whipped Baggy Cream will be gone by the end of the month.  None will be repurchases except the WBC.  I have plenty of backups of WBC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Plus, I think it's good for Facials too.  You could definitely cleanse your face and allow the Steam to work too.

The Steam kinda opens your pores on your Face.  It's a Very, Very Good Piece of Equipment.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 20, 2009)

LC--I felt this deserved its own post.  Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> *off to look at steamers*...


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Plus, I think it's good for Facials too. You could definitely cleanse your face and allow the Steam to work too.
> 
> The Steam kinda opens your pores on your Face. It's a Very, Very Good Piece of Equipment.


 
Dang can i put my feet in it too. Soak them dogs and steam and scrub with a pomice..



Shay72 said:


> LC--I felt this deserved its own post. Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!


 
Thanks shay


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Honestly....It's a Feeling Like None Other

_*signs off to take a cold shower*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Dang can i put my feet in it too. Soak them dogs and steam and scrub with a pomice..


 
See........Now You Tryna' Do Too Many Thangs


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> See........Now You Tryna' Do Too Many Thangs


 
I mean for $140 bucks it needs to do more than steam my hair. Hair, hands, feet, facial, dishes, get the ice off my car in the winter, multipurpose.


----------



## Nouvelle (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Girl, you aint ever lied! I had to get some after I found out you liked it!
> 
> I love how it doesn't have glycern or aloe vera!


 

Which version are you referring to? The reason I ask is because I just went to the site and the ingredient list still contains glycerin. TIA


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

Nouvelle said:


> Which version are you referring to? The reason I ask is because I just went to the site and the ingredient list still contains glycerin. TIA




Oh girl my bad. The moisture mist does have glycerin, I was getting it confused the Scalp Spritz ingredients.

See my hair HATES glycerin when it hasn't rained or if it isn't before it rained because the lack of moisture in the hair.

The moisture mist must not have a high amount of it, I am very sensitive to glycerin so I would know. It is kinda cold and dry out here now.

Thanks for pointing that out.

Now i need to get the scalp spritz


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

Nouvelle said:


> Which version are you referring to? The reason I ask is because I just went to the site and the ingredient list still contains glycerin. TIA



Btw your hair looks nice in your profile pic.


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

They try to make me go to rehab and I said no no no.


----------



## Nouvelle (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Oh girl my bad. The moisture mist does have glycerin, I was getting it confused the Scalp Spritz ingredients.
> 
> See my hair HATES glycerin when it hasn't rained or if it isn't before it rained because the lack of moisture in the hair.
> 
> ...


 

Oh okay then, you had me confused for a moment there lol. My hair can't stand glycerin either so I had to stop using sprays. Problem is it's been hard finding one that doesn't contain it. How does the scalp spritz work by the way?


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2009)

I use the shescentit Scalp Spritz, also. Nice. It really makes my scalp feel good. I use it a lot during warmer months as a refresher. Other times, I like to use it a few times a week, spraying my scalp before I moisturize and tie my hair up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I mean for $140 bucks it needs to do more than steam my hair. Hair, hands, feet, facial, dishes, get the ice off my car in the winter, multipurpose.


 
Girl, Think about how good that TW or that Komaza or the Elucence will feel....It Just takes Everything to the Next Level.

Those Products you think you really love now:  Will Just be Magnified with Steam 10 Times.

With Steam:  Your Products will totally out Perform where they now.  Their Performance will be Unmatched.  Period.


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

Nouvelle said:


> Oh okay then, you had me confused for a moment there lol. My hair can't stand glycerin either so I had to stop using sprays. Problem is it's been hard finding one that doesn't contain it. How does the scalp spritz work by the way?



Oh girl I don't know, I have the moisture mist. I just got the ingredient lists mixed up. I love the moisture mist! My hair feels so soft and not coated!


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I use the shescentit Scalp Spritz, also. Nice.




How does its smell? I asking for Ms. Terri btw.


----------



## Nouvelle (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Btw your hair looks nice in your profile pic.


 

Thank you! They're micro braids and I just got them done Thursday. They're not as small as the micro braids I see in hairstyle magazines but I thank God for that. I'm afraid they'd pull my hair out then lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> How does its smell? I asking for Ms. Terri btw.


 
Brownie Don't Listen to this PJ!  She's setting you up. 

I ain't asked nothing about No Spritz. 

 My _Drug of Choice_ is Conditioners & a Little Buttas on the Side.  

Hmp.  I know my Addiction.

And I ain't into Spritzes Like That.


----------



## Nouvelle (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Oh girl I don't know, I have the moisture mist. I just got the ingredient lists mixed up. I love the moisture mist! My hair feels so soft and not coated!


 

Really? I may have to try it....again. I sold the rest of it because I thought it didn't work. But that *was* over a year ago. Do you know when she's having her next sale?


----------



## Nouvelle (Sep 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I use the shescentit Scalp Spritz, also. Nice.


 
Do you think it would be good as a weekly braid spray?


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nouvelle said:


> Do you think it would be good as a weekly braid spray?


 
I don't know. I've never had braids. But, it might. It keeps me from drying out and getting itchy, that's for sure.  I had originally gotten it because I suddenly got bad itchies and I couldn't take it. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> How does its smell? I asking for Ms. Terri btw.


 


It smells like the Moisture Mist, I think. 
Ya'll are something else!!!


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

Nouvelle said:


> Really? I may have to try it....again. I sold the rest of it because I thought it didn't work. But that *was* over a year ago. Do you know when she's having her next sale?




October, its the anniversary of Shescentit.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 20, 2009)

My addictions are greases (butters, heavy moisturizers), condishes, and it seems my new one--sprays.  For a good reason though since I will be spraying it up 2x/day.  Why did I remember that AngelDoll (whose entire regimen is full of Hairveda) stated her hair is moist all day, everyday in her FOTM and in her progress thread? I'm on it.  I'm trying to grow this ish long so I can cut off these texlaxed ends so I can be natural like yesterday!!!! You know what I'm looking forward to? Not a BAA or even a puff I want a BAB (last B is for bun).  Can't wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *October, its the anniversary of Shescentit.*


 
Please PUSHA Please ! 

Must You Turn Errrbody Out!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Please PUSHA Please !
> 
> Must You Turn Errrbody Out!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> October, its the anniversary of Shescentit.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Please PUSHA Please !
> 
> Must You Turn Errrbody Out!!!!


 

Don't listen to T, Char!!! Just make sure you let us know when it's on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Don't listen to T, Char!!! Just make sure you let us know when it's on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nouvelle (Sep 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I don't know. I've never had braids. But, it might. It keeps me from drying out and getting itchy, that's for sure.  I had originally gotten it because I suddenly got bad itchies and I couldn't take it. Worked like a charm.


 

I have the same two problems. I'm going to get a bottle...or two when Shescentit's anniversary comes around.


----------



## Nouvelle (Sep 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> October, its the anniversary of Shescentit.


 

Thanks Charzboss!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Rehabilitation. Intervention. De-Tox. Tough Love. Group. Sponsors. Cold-Turkey. Psycho-theraphy 

Does any of that mean anythang to Ya'll Junkies! ! ! !


----------



## Charz (Sep 20, 2009)

Man a high quality blow dryer sure makes the difference! I love being natural!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2009)

I needed another bottle of JBCO so I stumbled into Crown Essentials and got an Olive Butter sample, too. 

T, not a word!!!! LOL!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I needed another bottle of JBCO so I stumbled into Crown Essentials and got an Olive Butter sample, too.
> 
> T, not a word!!!! LOL!!


 
I Won't (this time),  but only because you've been so Good at using stuff up!

You've Done a Great Job.  Otherwise I'd be going: erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Won't (this time),  but only because you've been so Good at using stuff up!
> 
> You've Done a Great Job. Otherwise I'd be going: erplexed


 


The Olive Butter sounds really good. Anyway, its all Shay's fault.  I saw her post in the 'What did you buy this week' thread. I think I'll like it!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> It smells like the Moisture Mist, I think.
> Ya'll are something else!!!


 
The mist and the scalp spray smell exactly the same, your right brownie, i had got 3 of each and i only needed 1 of them. The ingredients are almost the same except a few things. The moisture mist is all purpose.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> My addictions are greases (butters, heavy moisturizers), condishes, and it seems my new one--sprays. For a good reason though since I will be spraying it up 2x/day. Why did I remember that AngelDoll (whose entire regimen is full of Hairveda) stated her hair is moist all day, everyday in her FOTM and in her progress thread? I'm on it. I'm trying to grow this ish long so I can cut off these texlaxed ends so I can be natural like yesterday!!!! You know what I'm looking forward to? Not a BAA or even a puff I want a BAB (last B is for bun). Can't wait!


 
I want a bab too i have a lab right now.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> The mist and the scalp spray smell exactly the same, your right brownie, i had got 3 of each and i only needed 1 of them. The ingredients are almost the same except a few things. The moisture mist is all purpose.


 
And, for me, the Moisture Mist lasts a really long time. I love the sprayer on it. Nice and fine with good coverage. 
When that sale comes, I'm getting more of that and the Honey Rinse and the Green Tea & Hibiscus. Maybe.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> The Olive Butter sounds really good. Anyway, its all Shay's fault.  I saw her post in the 'What did you buy this week' thread. I think I'll like it!!!


We are so dangerous together.  I'm not sure it's a good idea for all us pj's to be hanging hard like this !!!



La Colocha said:


> I want a bab too i have a lab right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> We are so dangerous together. I'm not sure it's a good idea for all us pj's to be hanging hard like this !!!


 
I'm in Recovery!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> And, for me, the Moisture Mist lasts a really long time. I love the sprayer on it. Nice and fine with good coverage.
> When that sale comes, I'm getting more of that and the Honey Rinse and the Green Tea & Hibiscus. Maybe.


 
They both last a long time, they lasted so long i exchanged them on the swap forum, I only needed just 1 really. Not 6.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> They both last a long time, they lasted so long i exchanged them on the swap forum, *I only needed just 1 really. Not 6.*


 
Very Good Observation.  That's Why You're Here.  

These are the Things we Need to Recognize Within Ourselves.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Very Good Observation. That's Why You're Here.
> 
> These are the Things we Need to Recognize Within Ourselves.


 
Yep, that was a few months ago i did that, i don't even know why i bought all those. Oh it was a sale. it will get you everytime. Im better now. Not healed but better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Yep, that was a few months ago i did that, *i don't even know why i bought all those.* Oh it was a sale. it will get you everytime. Im better now. Not healed but better.


 
You have an Illness (at Bolded)

One Step at a Time.  Recovery is a Process.   You will be Healed. 

This Time Next Year, You will Look back with Your BAB and Smile.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You have an Illness (at Bolded)
> 
> One Step at a Time. Recovery is a Process. You will be Healed.
> 
> This Time Next Year, You will Look back with Your BAB and Smile.


 
Girl i hope so, i hope at least to be better than i am now this time next year. I hope no one launches any new product lines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Girl i hope so, i hope at least to be better than i am now this time next year. I hope no one launches any new product lines.


 
Girl, Me Too!  I can't wait to see All the Progress We all Have by this Time Next Year.

We are all going to be soooooo amazed!  Not only on Our Lengths but Our Overall Outlook on Product Consumption.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Me Too! I can't wait to see All the Progress We all Have by this Time Next Year.
> 
> We are all going to be soooooo amazed! Not only on Our Lengths but Our Overall Outlook on Product Consumption.


 
Yep i can't wait to have all my staples and know what i want. Im only going to order 2x a year to save money on shipping charges so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

I Hope to continue to research products before I purchase them to make sure I am giving my Hair _what_ it needs, _when_ it needs it.  Even Rest.  

I want to be that In-Tune.

I also want to have stuff Highly Organized. 

And also by this time next year, I'd like to have a "slight" dusting.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 21, 2009)

ok i just realized some things about myself. im scared of being broke right? that has something to do with me buying all these products so that in case i cant buy anything for whatever reason im always stocked up.

also i think i realized that i dont wanna be fixed lol. i like buying things. i dont think i wanna stoperplexed. i know thats bad but its the honest to conditioner truth.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ok i just realized some things about myself. im scared of being broke right? that has something to do with me buying all these products so that in case i cant buy anything for whatever reason im always stocked up.
> 
> also i think i realized that i dont wanna be fixed lol. i like buying things. i dont think i wanna stoperplexed. *i know thats bad but its the honest to conditioner truth*.


 
You know you wrong for the bolded, right? 

I like to stock up because I don't ever wanna run out.  Shoot you should've seen how many cottage cheese doubles and greek yogurts I came up in here with .  Oh yeah and crystal light packets too (that's the only way I can get water in me most days) . I have always freely admitted that I am a pj in all parts of my life.  I don't want to be fixed either but I do want to calm down just a tad.  When I started this challenge I was so mad  at myself when I looked at my stash.  Even I knew it was redamndiculous!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ok i just realized some things about myself. im scared of being broke right? that has something to do with me buying all these products so that in case i cant buy anything for whatever reason im always stocked up.
> 
> also i think i realized that i dont wanna be fixed lol. *i like buying things. i dont think i wanna stop*erplexed. i know thats bad but its the honest to conditioner truth.


 
I like buying things too che. Use 1 buy 1 so you can make room to try new things. Clean out and organize your stash, get rid of the things that don't work for you or sell them, trade them. You don't have to stop buying things, just get wiser about purchases. You can save money and still get the things you want. That's what this is all about.



Shay72 said:


> You know you wrong for the bolded, right?
> 
> I like to stock up because I don't ever wanna run out. Shoot you should've seen how many cottage cheese doubles and greek yogurts I came up in here with . Oh yeah and crystal light packets too (that's the only way I can get water in me most days) . I have always freely admitted that I am a pj in all parts of my life. I don't want to be fixed either but *I do want to calm down just a tad*. When I started this challenge I was so mad  at myself when I looked at my stash. Even I knew it was redamndiculous!


 
I want to calm down too and i am. When i get this winter stock together im done until next year. I still might try new things when spring comes around but i will have enough to last until then.

Today i will be using some califa care moisture mist and some cc leave in, sealing my ends with my avocado butter mix. I will do this tonight. I want to make sure i rotate my stuff. and maybe on wendsday i will do a midweek deep treatment with ytc mask so i can use some more of that. I could just use up the rest of my komaza conditoner but, im saving that.


----------



## Charz (Sep 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> My addictions are greases (butters, heavy moisturizers), condishes, and it seems my new one--sprays. For a good reason though since I will be spraying it up 2x/day. Why did I remember that AngelDoll (whose entire regimen is full of Hairveda) stated her hair is moist all day, everyday in her FOTM and in her progress thread? I'm on it. I'm trying to grow this ish long so I can cut off these texlaxed ends so I can be natural like yesterday!!!! You know what I'm looking forward to? Not a BAA or even a puff I want a BAB (last B is for bun). Can't wait!


 
I'm on it captain, I brought my moisture mist to work!


----------



## Charz (Sep 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I like buying things too che. Use 1 buy 1 so you can make room to try new things. Clean out and organize your stash, get rid of the things that don't work for you or sell them, trade them. You don't have to stop buying things, just get wiser about purchases. You can save money and still get the things you want. That's what this is all about.
> 
> I want to calm down too and i am. When i get this winter stock together im done until next year. I still might try new things when spring comes around but i will have enough to last until then.


 
I just don't want a whole bunch of crap (to my hair) around that isn't helping my hair grow/retain length.

Thats why I buy, keep a few, sell most and KIM


----------



## Charz (Sep 21, 2009)

I've got a massive sale goin down in the exchange forum


----------



## cherepikr (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi ladies,
In my transition from Virginia back to Tennessee, I have not posted in a while.  I am still in chugging along in this challenge, however.  When I returned home to my regular stash of products  I really got a glimpse at how important this challenge is.  Thanks a million.


----------



## Charz (Sep 21, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Hi ladies,
> In my transition from Virginia back to Tennessee, I have not posted in a while. I am still in chugging along in this challenge, however. When I returned home to my regular stash of products I really got a glimpse at how important this challenge is. Thanks a million.


 

Welcome back girl!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 21, 2009)

My porosity is off or this Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla leave in/moisturizer is not as moisturizing as I thought. I never had this problem when I wet bunned with Hairveda's Hydrasoft.  My hair ain't even damp.  I will try it again at least through Wednesday.  Otherwise I am switching over to Juices & Berries. I've been contemplating using up all my Carol's Daughter and not repurchasing.  I can't remember what product it was but like the last 4 ingredients I was like what is this mess??? Good thing I'm addicted to sprays.  I got one on the way and I'm thinking of trying Darcy's.  I've heard it is really good.  Njoi has one also.  I need Hairveda's hydrasilica (was hydrasoft) NOW! I also liked that the hyrdasoft came in the small bottles which you could carry in your purse or bag. It looks like the same for the hydrasilica.  Hopefully she will have two sizes like before.


----------



## Charz (Sep 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> My porosity is off or this Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla leave in/moisturizer is not as moisturizing as I thought. I never had this problem when I wet bunned with Hairveda's Hydrasoft. My hair ain't even damp. I will try it again at least through Wednesday. Otherwise I am switching over to Juices & Berries. I've been contemplating using up all my Carol's Daughter and not repurchasing. I can't remember what product it was but like the last 4 ingredients I was like what is this mess??? Good thing I'm addicted to sprays. I got one on the way and I'm thinking of trying Darcy's. I've heard it is really good. Njoi has one also. I need Hairveda's hydrasilica (was hydrasoft) NOW! I also liked that the hyrdasoft came in the small bottles which you could carry in your purse or bag. It looks like the same for the hydrasilica. Hopefully she will have two sizes like before.


 
Girl try the Shescentit Moisture Mist, I got one in my purse!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Girl try the Shescentit Moisture Mist, I got one in my purse!


 
I knew this was coming next.  I will try to stick with my current product lines if that does not work I will try Shescentit.  

A heads up if you were planning to order Hairveda's Green Tea Butter you will be waiting a minute.  They are pulling it because there were numerous complaints about it melting and completely separating.  So they want to try & fix it.  I think that's what happened to hydrasoft.  People were complaining about it and she decided to reformulate it.  It may be a while.  Thank goodness I have two 16 oz.


----------



## Charz (Sep 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I knew this was coming next. I will try to stick with my current product lines if that does not work I will try Shescentit.
> 
> A heads up if you were planning to order Hairveda's Green Tea Butter you will be waiting a minute. They are pulling it because there were numerous complaints about it melting and completely separating. So they want to try & fix it. I think that's what happened to hydrasoft. People were complaining about it and she decided to reformulate it. It may be a while. Thank goodness I have two 16 oz.


 
Are you like Hairveda's spy? How do you know all this stuff?


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 21, 2009)

^^^ I was just about to ask the same thing...


----------



## chebaby (Sep 21, 2009)

dang i was really gonna get some more green tea butter and im all out. oh well.
i got my pretty wrap in the mail today and i am loving it lol. of course i put it on before i left the house. i really really like it. cant wait to get home.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Hi ladies,
> In my transition from Virginia back to Tennessee, I have not posted in a while. I am still in chugging along in this challenge, however. When I returned home to my regular stash of products I really got a glimpse at how important this challenge is. Thanks a million.


 
Missed you chere, im glad everything turned out ok. welcome back.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

Good afternoon ladies, after 3 weeks today, *drumroll please* i got my elucence in the mail Thank you, thank you very much. The moisture benefits champoosmells good like peaches.

Charz im going to see what you have in your sale.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 21, 2009)

i just got my shipping notice for my ohm sweet hair pudding. so i should be getting that and my butters from texas naturals today and tomorrow. my texas naturals may come today we'll see. i cant wait to play with them. and then all i have to worry about next is my afrodetangler.

ETA: i just checked and my butters wont come until tomorrow. thats fine i wont make anything anyway until the weekend. but im so in love with the shea buttter that i havent even been using anything else. i use that shea butter on wet and dry hair. i used it today with the DB leave in and my hair is so freaking soft. omg i love shea butter. even without it being mixed with oils it is the bomb dot com lol. 

im actually thinking about twisting my hair tonight with the shea butter and keeping it like that for a week or so. i have to do something to keep from cutting my hair. my natural hair in my bang area is growing so nicely that i want to cut off the damaged stringy ends but then that area will be so much shorter than the rest and thats just not cute. yea i think im gonna twist or braid it up.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i just got my shipping notice for my ohm sweet hair pudding. so i should be getting that and my butters from texas naturals today and tomorrow. my texas naturals may come today we'll see. i cant wait to play with them. and then all i have to worry about next is my *afrodetangler*.


 
Did you order yet? It takes a while. Im thinking of getting charz curl conditoner. I have to see how many dc's i will keep in my rotation. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Did you order yet? It takes a while. Im thinking of getting charz curl conditoner. I have to see how many dc's i will keep in my rotation. Decisions, decisions.


 yea i ordered last week. i think it was thursday or friday.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> yea i ordered last week. i think it was thursday or friday.


 
Ok, i do hope you like it when you recieve it and it works better when you follow the directions, she will send you like a pamphlet that explains how to use it. Did you also get your other storage container. I might get some small ones for my hair clips and stuff. Im really excited and into organizing my things.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

Che check you pm please hurry.

Girl you are going to kick yourself and you logged off too. I wish i had your phone # i would call you. *screams*


----------



## Charz (Sep 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Did you order yet? It takes a while. Im thinking of getting charz curl conditoner. I have to see how many dc's i will keep in my rotation. Decisions, decisions.



Ill give you a 15% discount. Cuz your my home gurl!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Ill give you a 15% discount. Cuz your my home gurl!


 
Well dang, what didn't you like about it. I saw your video but forgot. I went to their website and the ingredients look good. Im doing major dc's this winter.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Are you like Hairveda's spy? How do you know all this stuff?


 
You are so funny! I am a Hairveda stan .  I check the site at least once each day. You know just to look at the products,note if she has changed the site, try to get a jump on everyone for the sales, etc. That information about the green tea butter was posted in the Hairveda forum.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ok, i do hope you like it when you recieve it and it works better when you follow the directions, she will send you like a pamphlet that explains how to use it. Did you also get your other storage container. I might get some small ones for my hair clips and stuff. Im really excited and into organizing my things.


 i hope i like it too but i wont be using it like the directions suggest. i think i read somewhere that i directions are to put it on your hair, brait the hair and then repeat. who has all that time. matter of fact i think you supposed to repeat it 3 times. you let the hair dry for 15 then 10 then 5 minutes while you put the leave in on. if thats right it aint happening. im gonna use it the same way i use every other leave in conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i hope i like it too but i wont be using it like the directions suggest. i think i read somewhere that i directions are to put it on your hair, brait the hair and then repeat. who has all that time. matter of fact i think you supposed to repeat it 3 times. you let the hair dry for 15 then 10 then 5 minutes while you put the leave in on. if thats right it aint happening. im gonna use it the same way i use every other leave in conditioner.


 
No its only once just until it dries, then you can apply it how you often you like. Its supposed to make your hair more conditioned as the days go on. But no just braid or twist 1x until it dries. That's what it said on my paper. Hth

Eta" Like how i used it was on damp hair the night before i would apply some and twist, the next mornin i undid the twist and just applied it like a regular leave in through the week.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i hope i like it too but i wont be using it like the directions suggest. i think i read somewhere that i directions are to put it on your hair, brait the hair and then repeat. who has all that time. matter of fact i think you supposed to repeat it 3 times. you let the hair dry for 15 then 10 then 5 minutes while you put the leave in on. if thats right it aint happening. im gonna use it the same way i use every other leave in conditioner.


 
You sound like me.  Most times I don't read the directions unless it is a protein treatment or some type of treatment.  All that makes it seems like it may be subpar and it must be used under "special conditions" to work correctly.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> No its only once just until it dries, then you can apply it how you often you like. Its supposed to make your hair more conditioned as the days go on. But no just braid or twist 1x until it dries. That's what it said on my paper. Hth
> 
> Eta" Like how i used it was on damp hair the night before i would apply some and twist, the next mornin i undid the twist and just applied it like a regular leave in through the week.


 
Okay that sounds better.


----------



## Charz (Sep 21, 2009)

OMGosh!!!! I just got three Hair butters in the maill, Shescentit Hair butters

*From Ms Terri!!!*

Thank YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I'm so happy, yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Charz (Sep 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Well dang, what didn't you like about it. I saw your video but forgot. I went to their website and the ingredients look good. Im doing major dc's this winter.




I like it, but I am only washing every 1 or 2 weeks and I am not cowashing. So I don't need any cowash conditioners.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I like it, but I am only washing every 1 or 2 weeks and I am not cowashing. So I don't need any cowash conditioners.


 
Thank you, i sent you a pm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Ya'll!  What's Up?

I got the Bestest Package today....I Got Redken Butter Treat...

and I got some WEN! 

and a coupla' other thangs.......

That made my Day!  I am So Not One For "Mondays" and this was Such the Highlight of my Day!

_*thanks che*_


----------



## chebaby (Sep 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> No its only once just until it dries, then you can apply it how you often you like. Its supposed to make your hair more conditioned as the days go on. But no just braid or twist 1x until it dries. That's what it said on my paper. Hth
> 
> Eta" Like how i used it was on damp hair the night before i would apply some and twist, the next mornin i undid the twist and just applied it like a regular leave in through the week.


 thanx. that doesnt sound too hard lol. but when i use it my hair will be in braids anyway because of the weather so maybe i will follow directions. maybe just this one time


----------



## chebaby (Sep 21, 2009)

i cannot keep my hands out of my hair. it is sooooo soft. i dont think all shea butter is the same because the shea butter T gave me is much more moisturizing than my african shea butter. sont get me wrong, i love my african yellow shea but this one from T(from texas naturals) seems to keep my hair soft forever. and i cant wait to moisturize my hair tonight and then put on my new pretty wrap because i want to see if it stays on through the night and if it'll help keep the moisture in my hair. i would love to get second day hair for the first time ever.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> thanx. that doesnt sound too hard lol. but when i use it* my hair will be in braids* anyway because of the weather so maybe i will follow directions. *maybe just this one time*


 
that's even better she recommends it for the crown and glory technique with braids. Stop rolling your eyes lol. I know i may nag sometimes but i would not be a friend if i didn't try to help.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 21, 2009)

Finished up a jar of Roots of Nature Green Tea.....3 more jars to go before its all gone.  Well I had to dig in one of the 3 to fully finish applying dc to my hair.  This Jasmine's Silk Detangling Leave In may be headed for the toilet or the trash.  Imma give it one more try.  Oops gotta be the toilet or sink because I always transfer my sprays to the bottles I get from Sally's because I think they spray better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> This Jasmine's Silk Detangling Leave In may be headed for the toilet or the trash. Imma give it one more try. Oops gotta be the toilet or sink because I always transfer my sprays to the bottles I get from Sally's because I think they spray better.


 
Were there any Jasmine Products (excluding body products) that you liked? i.e. Hair  

I've looked at this line several times, but for some reason:  Never Pulled the Trigger


----------



## chebaby (Sep 21, 2009)

T, i used some of her deep conditioners not too long ago but all the ones i used she no longer makes. they were just ok to me. i used the babassu something or another, and i cant remember the other ones but they were all very thick and spread well. they were ok but not jaw dropping. i have her shampoo but have never used it.

i love her face scrub though and will always make room for it. its the best face scrub ever and is so affordable. im talking about the green tea and bamboo scrub.


----------



## Charz (Sep 21, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Were there any Jasmine Products (excluding body products) that you liked? i.e. Hair
> 
> I've looked at this line several times, but for some reason:  Never Pulled the Trigger



Another brand I'm not buying.

Hey I am using the proceeds from my sale to buy My Asha's. What should I get?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 21, 2009)

i looked at her products a while ago Charz. i never got anything but her leave in sprays were calling me at the time.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 21, 2009)

@ Che: My KBB deep conditioner came today and I can't wait to use it!! I'll use it on my Wednesday wash!! Did you say you use the Hair One Olive Oil Cleansing conditioner? I do and love it and was wondering if I should even bother trying the Wen.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Finished up a jar of Roots of Nature Green Tea.....3 more jars to go before its all gone. Well I had to dig in one of the 3 to fully finish applying dc to my hair. *This Jasmine's Silk Detangling Leave In may be headed for the toilet or the trash.* Imma give it one more try. Oops gotta be the toilet or sink because I always transfer my sprays to the bottles I get from Sally's because I think they spray better.


 
What don't you like about it? I only use the body and face products. The hair stuff never called my name.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Another brand I'm not buying.
> 
> *Hey I am using the proceeds from my sale to buy My Asha's. What should I get?*


 
I have no idea. Im so sorry empressri pm'd me the ingredients and i thought i saved it but i didn't.


----------



## Charz (Sep 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have no idea. Im so sorry empressri pm'd me the ingredients and i thought i saved it but i didn't.



Dang, do you have it in the send message box?

And were the ingredients natural?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 21, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> @ Che: My KBB deep conditioner came today and I can't wait to use it!! I'll use it on my Wednesday wash!! Did you say you use the Hair One Olive Oil Cleansing conditioner? I do and love it and was wondering if I should even bother trying the Wen.


 i think you will love love love the kbb deep conditioner. its not that thick but it works so very well. it never dissappoints me.

the hair one is good, i like it but i think wen is better. the ingredient list is much better and they have more choices so you can choose which one is more moisturizing for your hair. the hair one is good because its cheaper and you can get it locally but i would choose wen.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i think you will love love love the kbb deep conditioner. its not that thick but it works so very well. it never dissappoints me.
> 
> the hair one is good, i like it but i think wen is better. the ingredient list is much better and they have more choices so you can choose which one is more moisturizing for your hair. the hair one is good because its cheaper and you can get it locally but i would choose wen.


 
I think I'll like the KBB, too. 

Okay, I think I'll try the Fig and the Sweet Almond Mint Wen. Thanks!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 21, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Were there any Jasmine Products (excluding body products) that you liked? i.e. Hair
> 
> I've looked at this line several times, but for some reason: Never Pulled the Trigger


 
Well I've only tried the Moisture Renewal Conditioner and it was way too thin.  I ended up using them as body washes.  Now I have the leave in/detangler and I have her serum.  The serum will be a minute because I don't plan to use heat until Dec or Jan.  I just ordered the babassu conditioner to give that a try.  I'm in love with her body products.  I have given some of her stuff away as gifts and those people are still talking about it . Oh yeah I tried the Nourish poo is that the name? I hated it.  I do use her unrefined whipped shea butter on my ends though.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Dang, do you have it in the send message box?
> 
> And were the ingredients natural?


 
Yes they were natural and no i don't have it in my send message. You could pm her. She is really kind.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> What don't you like about it? I only use the body and face products. The hair stuff never called my name.


 
To me it's not moisturizing enough as a leave in so I switched to using it as a detangler.  It was so not helpful.  I feel like I lost a lot of hair.  One more try and it's out the door.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Well I've only tried the Moisture Renewal Conditioner and it was way too thin. I ended up using them as body washes. Now I have the leave in/detangler and I have her serum. The serum will be a minute because I don't plan to use heat until Dec or Jan. I just ordered the babassu conditioner to give that a try. I'm in love with her body products. I have given some of her stuff away as gifts and those people are still talking about it . Oh yeah I tried the Nourish poo is that the name? I hated it. *I do use her unrefined whipped shea butter on my ends though*.


 
I will get some of this i need to order another toner because mine is almost done. With the shipping being a little high its best to get more than one thing, and i need no more body stuff.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I will get some of this i need to order another toner because mine is almost done. With the shipping being a little high its best to get more than one thing, and i need no more body stuff.


 
The $5 bin is gone. I might have to find another toner.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> The $5 bin is gone. I might have to find another toner.


 
 And the code is back to 10%. No more 20% off.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> The $5 bin is gone. I might have to find another toner.


 
Yeah I know.  I noticed that the other day when I ordered the conditioner.  Oh yeah she had left the discount at 20% for a long time and finally switched it back to 10%.  Fabulosity's thread probably had people going there in droves.

I found this when I was reading my Self Magazine :
http://www.earthlybody.com/haircare.htm

I will be e-mailing them to get an ingredient list and ask about Paypal.  I will let you know if you are interested.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yeah I know. I noticed that the other day when I ordered the conditioner. Oh yeah she had left the discount at 20% for a long time and finally switched it back to 10%. Fabulosity's thread probably had people going there in droves.
> 
> I found this when I was reading my Self Magazine :
> http://www.earthlybody.com/haircare.htm
> ...


 
Yes please i can save it for later, i won't get anything soon. My hair is funny with hemp but its ok if other things are mixed in.

I won't be using anything on my hair tonight like i planned. My hair is soft and moisturized so i can just put my scarf on. I think im going to need another drawer set. I don't know if im going to have enough room for everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2009)

My Scalp has been a Little "Tender" in this one little spot in the crown area so I was thinking:  "What Can I put on it?"  

I didn't want to use my old Trusty JBCO (I just _lurve_ that Stanky Stuff) 

So....I'm thinking Aloe Vera?:scratchch  And I thought about my _new _Aloe Butter(TNS).  It felt so good.  Nice & Creamy. 

And My Scalp isn't Tender anymore in the least.  I'm Glad I got it.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 21, 2009)

man T, you making me wanna wait on my front steps waiting for my butters.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> man T, you making me wanna wait on my front steps waiting for my butters.


 
I would'nt wait out front when the fedex man comes, they are notorious for throwing the boxes and running.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> man T, you making me wanna wait on my front steps waiting for my butters.


 
Did You Get Aloe Butter too? 

I got the Smallest Size they offered, but it was in a Large Tub? 

It is very Smooth & Creamy.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 21, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I would'nt wait out front when the fedex man comes, they are notorious for throwing the boxes and running.


 they aint stupid. i will chase them down like a mad women.. im so serious too.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 21, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did You Get Aloe Butter too?
> 
> I got the Smallest Size they offered, but it was in a Large Tub?
> 
> It is very Smooth & Creamy.


 no but you making me wish i had. i just got avocado, coffee, olive and almond. all my butters are 7-8oz except the olive butter which is like 3oz.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 21, 2009)

My Jasmine's stuff has shipped.  She does not play when it comes to shipping.  I remember one time I ordered something over a holiday weekend and I had that stuff like by Tuesday.  When choosing something for my friend's b-day she was so helpful and accommodating.  A really nice lady.

I was watching Coils, Kinks, and Curls (whatever order that goes in) on youtube and she really likes the Darcy's Botanicals creamy leave in as a leave in and a detangler.  I guess if the Jasmine's doesn't make it past tonight, I will try that too.  I still have the detangler from Afroveda to try too.  I feel like as a natural detangling will be my most favoritest thing .


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *My Jasmine's stuff has shipped. She does not play when it comes to shipping. *I remember one time I ordered something over a holiday weekend and I had that stuff like by Tuesday. When choosing something for my friend's b-day she was so helpful and accommodating. A really nice lady.
> 
> I was watching Coils, Kinks, and Curls (whatever order that goes in) on youtube and she really likes the Darcy's Botanicals creamy leave in as a leave in and a detangler. I guess if the Jasmine's doesn't make it past tonight, I will try that too. I still have the detangler from Afroveda to try too. I feel like as a natural detangling will be my most favoritest thing .


 
No she does not play when it comes to shipping, great customer service also, and i love how she wraps the containers and soaps, and gives samples.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good morning, La!! Just saying HI!! I'm about to get off work now. 

Ya'll making me want to go order some Jasmine's!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jasmine's detangler is out.  I detangle in 4 sections and it did well on the first two but the second two I was not happy with.  I will be trying the Afroveda detangler next. I forgot I ordered a sample of the cocoa detangling ghee from Qhemet also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Good morning, La!! Just saying HI!! I'm about to get off work now.
> 
> Ya'll making me want to go order some Jasmine's!!!


 
Get Back On the Wagon Brownie...................Don't Fall Off!


----------



## Charz (Sep 22, 2009)

Dang yall I think I am gonna try Darcy's. I know, I know. Why didn't yall tell me she had a deep conditioner? With Bentonite Clay. I thought yall were supposed to look after your lil sis?

I'm gonna use some of my proceeds and get

Coconut Cupuacu Butter Natural Hair Pomade  
Organic Palm Fruit & Cherry Kernel Butter Key Lime  
Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme 
NEW Deep Conditioning Mask


----------



## Charz (Sep 22, 2009)

Man I suck so bad with rollersetting. Should I be using magnetic or what? I am horrible with the clips and pins!

And how many rollers do I need in my head?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Dang yall I think I am gonna try Darcy's. I know, I know. Why didn't yall tell me she had a deep conditioner? With Bentonite Clay. I thought yall were supposed to look after your lil sis?
> 
> I'm gonna use some of my proceeds and get
> 
> ...


Bentonite clay really.  Let me go look .  Warning my Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme has a fake sick to stomach vanilla smell.  It doesn't linger for me.  I should just stop smelling it .  I like it a lot though.



Charzboss said:


> Man I suck so bad with rollersetting. Should I be using magnetic or what? I am horrible with the clips and pins!
> 
> And how many rollers do I need in my head?


I tried to rollerset once and I was done.  I ain't got the patience .


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 22, 2009)

I sent an e-mail to Earthly Body.  I will let ya'll know as soon as I get something.  Shoot Crown Essentials don't play either.  I need to stop by the condo office because I got a ton of stuff on the way.


----------



## Charz (Sep 22, 2009)

Afroveda has a new conditioner......Prana Green Tea Hair Conditioner


----------



## chebaby (Sep 22, 2009)

ok im soooo retarted. why did i just realize that its much easier if i put my head band on after my hair is at least half  way dry. duuuuuuhhhhh.
but on a better note i am so excited my butters came. and all of them are mixed with oils except the avocado butter. i should have gotten a bigger thing of olive butter because i think thats gonna be my fave behind shea butter. i cant wait to get home and play with them because they came when i had to get ready for work.

also i have made up my mind that i am gonna buy a wig. a curly wig. im getting tired of my hair. i love my hair when its dry but im starting to dislike it when wet and other than twists or braids i dont know how to get second day hair so wash and goes is all i can do right now. im gonna go buy the wig or at least look for one tomorrow morning. im just gonna wear my hair in corn rows underneath and sprits my hair with ojon revitalizing mist and use jbco on my scalp and hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Afroveda has a new conditioner......Prana Green Tea Hair Conditioner


 
Try it out and give a review.  My hair doesn't like her condishes.  Well it likes the Ashlii Amala but I don't like the soupiness.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 22, 2009)

her conditioner doesnt come out until october i think. i MAY try it. if i buy it it will only be because i have decided to purchase the shea amla and cocolatter and ashlii conditioner. i will not purchase just one thing. shay, you have me scared to try her other conditioners even though we have different hair types.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 22, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Good morning, La!! Just saying HI!! I'm about to get off work now.
> 
> Ya'll making me want to go order some Jasmine's!!!


 
Good morning, good afternoon and good eveningIm sorry i didn't see your post i was half asleep.  Get you some jasmines body products they are the bomb.



Charzboss said:


> Afroveda has a new conditioner......Prana Green Tea Hair Conditioner


 
Hmm right after i order something. Ill take a look anyway. Thanks charz


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Afroveda has a new conditioner......Prana Green Tea Hair Conditioner


 
Im game, for the grown and sexy and protein sensitive.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 22, 2009)

I will be using my komaza samples tonight, they are not gone yet, you don't need to use alot they are a repurchase, I will get 2 conditoners because i love it, 1 cream, 1 leave in and 1 moisture spray. I will get those friday, to get me closer to finishing up my winter stash shopping. Then all i have to do is try my shescentit when the samples come to determine if i want full sizes of those. I still have not used anything up yet which is the story of my life but im getting there. Instead of using my ytc mask to dc tommorrow i will retry the komaza olive conditioner. I will also oil my scalp with tw african healing oil and co wash with some tw herbal conditoner. Im not big on co washing but i just want to use something.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 22, 2009)

My shescentit Moisture Mist should be finished by next week. I still have at least half of the Scalp Spritz left. I did finish a small jar of Essential Balms head to toe balm yesterday. I have a larger size as back up. I also finished the last little bit of this SE Luxury Moisturizing conditioner. I probably won't repurchase, because I have others that I prefer. It wasn't bad. I think that's all I used up this week.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 22, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> My shescentit Moisture Mist should be finished by next week. I still have at least half of the Scalp Spritz left. I did finish a small jar of *Essential Balms head to toe balm* yesterday. I have a larger size as back up. I also finished the last little bit of this SE Luxury Moisturizing conditioner. I probably won't repurchase, because I have others that I prefer. It wasn't bad. I think that's all I used up this week.


 
How do you like these products i always wanted to try them. I used the natural oasis products before they changed the name to essential balms. This might be on my to try list in the spring.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 22, 2009)

i havent used up anything either and i dont think i will for the next 2 weeks or so. im almost done with one kbb hair milk but i only use a little so that little bit can last me 2 weeks or more. 
i used my curls milkshake today for the first time in forever and my hair is so soft. honestly i think any leave in is great on my hair as long as i seal with shea butter because my hair has never been softer since i started using the shea butter everyday. i mean that shea butter is amazing.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's weird to not do anything to my hair . I'm suffering from withdrawals.  I do know with all this "wet" bunning I will need to wash 1x/wk.  Good cuz I got at least 10-15 shampoo bars, and 4-5 other bottle shampoos I want to finish up.  Of course that doesn't count what I want to give away. I got that poo coming from Nunulove Handmades too.  I saw some other yummy shampoo somewhere (don't remember where) that I want to try out once I get the poo stash down a bit.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 22, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i havent used up anything either and i dont think i will for the next 2 weeks or so. im almost done with one kbb hair milk but i only use a little so that little bit can last me 2 weeks or more.
> i used my curls milkshake today for the first time in forever and my hair is so soft. honestly i think any leave in is great on my hair as long as i seal with shea butter because my hair has never been softer since i started using the shea butter everyday. i mean that shea butter is amazing.


 
That's great che, have you tried skipping a day with using the shea butter to see how long the moisture lasts?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It's weird to not do anything to my hair . I'm suffering from withdrawals. I do know with all this "wet" bunning I will need to wash 1x/wk. Good cuz I got at least 10-15 shampoo bars, and 4-5 other bottle shampoos I want to finish up. Of course that doesn't count what I want to give away. I got that poo coming from Nunulove Handmades too. I saw some other yummy shampoo somewhere (don't remember where) that I want to try out once *I get the poo stash down* a bit.


 
Girl poo takes foooorrreeeeveeer to use up, i could not imagine how long a shampoo bar takes. Maybe you can use it on your body when you wash your hair. Cheat a little bit. i have some chagrin samples i got for my hair but didn't like and they work fine for my body. That is the only way i can use them up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> My shescentit Moisture Mist should be finished by next week. I still have at least half of the Scalp Spritz left. I did finish a small jar of Essential Balms head to toe balm yesterday. I have a larger size as back up. I also finished the last little bit of this SE Luxury Moisturizing conditioner. I probably won't repurchase, because I have others that I prefer. It wasn't bad. I think that's all I used up this week.


 
notworthy:notworthy

Girl.....You are Jammin'!  I am Lovin' It!  Much Respect!

Go Brownie Go Brownie Go Brownie!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Girl poo takes foooorrreeeeveeer to use up, i could not imagine how long a shampoo bar takes. Maybe you can use it on your body when you wash your hair. Cheat a little bit. i have some chagrin samples i got for my hair but didn't like and they work fine for my body. That is the only way i can use them up.


 
I know I'm like why did I buy these bars !!! Yep I will be using some of the Chagrin samples on my body too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2009)

I Have a Question:  How Often is Everybody Doing their Hair?  Honestly, I would like to know.

Me:  I do mine Once a Week.  During the week, I Moisturize.  A few weeks during the summer, I may have done it twice a week MAX.

I'm asking because it seems like the product buying is way outta control and doesn't look like it's stopping anytime soon.  Everyday has turned into Black Friday Up in this Thread.

I know, personally, I have a Boat-Load of Stuff.  And You all have just as much if not more.  So???? What's Up???  Are you re-stocking your winter products or just buying for the sake of buying???


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Have a Question: How Often is Everybody Doing their Hair? Honestly, I would like to know.
> 
> Me: I do mine Once a Week. During the week, I Moisturize. A few weeks during the summer, I may have done it twice a week MAX.
> 
> ...


 
I try to do my hair on an as need basis, i can go at least 3 days without moisturizing my hair. I only do my hair when its feeling dry or and on wash day. Im doing it more often to use up my products. I really don't need that many, im buying products for my winter stash and also i have bought products because i get a craving. Im getting better. One day at a time.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 22, 2009)

I cut down to 3x/wk this week.  I will continue that through the fall.  Come January I will be 6 months post so I may cut down to 2x/wk then.  We shall see.

I'm still not at a 1:1 for what I am using & what I am buying.  So I feel good. I'm still ahead of the game.  I am buying samples getting ready for my stock up come Black Friday.  I need to try stuff before I stock up.  Come Black Friday I will stock up then won't buy anything until April or May unless I fully run out of all products in a category.


----------



## Charz (Sep 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Have a Question:  How Often is Everybody Doing their Hair?  Honestly, I would like to know.
> 
> Me:  I do mine Once a Week.  During the week, I Moisturize.  A few weeks during the summer, I may have done it twice a week MAX.
> 
> ...



Well I moisturize everyday and I am alternating blow drying and rollersetting ONCE every OTHER week. No more cowashing and/or WnGs. So I need to re-evaluate my products and try different things. Because I am new to this and I don't have these kinda products like heat protectants on hand.

All my cowash/WnG/aloe vera stuff I am selling on the exchange forum.

Actually I havn't spent a dime of money that isn't proceeds from my sales. So in essence I am just swapping products.

ETA: I am redistributing my product wealth!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I cut down to 3x/wk this week. I will continue that through the fall. Come January I will be 6 months post so I may cut down to 2x/wk then. We shall see.
> 
> I'm still not at a 1:1 for what I am using & what I am buying. So I feel good. I'm still ahead of the game. I am buying samples getting ready for my stock up come Black Friday. I need to try stuff before I stock up. Come Black Friday* I will stock up then won't buy anything until April or May unless I fully run out of all products in a category*.


 
That's the plan hun, im right there with you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2009)

Good To Hear Ladies....I want us to Continue In this Thread with the End Goal in Mind.  This is a Good Thread with Good End Results.  

I just don't want it to get off course. 

I don't want it to turn into A Daily Convention of the Product Junkies

I mean, don't get me wrong, it's fun and all.  And I Love to Spend & Buy Just Like the Next Girl. 

All I have to do is Look at my Stash and See That.

We've Swamped, We've Exchanged, We've Gifted......But still there seems to be a Never Ending Desire to BUY.  

Just saying.....

I'm Just tryna' understand.

Continue On.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> That's the plan hun, im right there with you.


 
I hear you ! I'm spoiled.  I want what I want when I want it so I'm sure I will be talking myself out of a lot of stuff.  Most times all I got to do is go take a look at my stash and I'm good .


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I hear you ! I'm spoiled. I want what I want when I want it so *I'm sure I will be talking myself out of a lot of stuff*. Most times all I got to do is go take a look at my stash and I'm good .


 
Me too, that's why im going to start a list for spring, for the things im not going to be able to try this time around. It gives me something to look forward to, Its going to be hard sometimes but i really think we can do it.


----------



## panamoni (Sep 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I try to do my hair on an as need basis, i can go at least 3 days without moisturizing my hair. I only do my hair when its feeling dry or and on wash day. Im doing it more often to use up my products. I really don't need that many, im buying products for my winter stash and also i have bought products because i get a craving. Im getting better. One day at a time.



When I first joined, I was on the DC every other day challenge, but now I wash once or twice a week. 

I really wanted to join this challenge to give my products a chance to work before moving onto the next thing.  Though I do have some things sitting there on reserve waiting for their turn.  I use the moisturizers, oils, and MT daily.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 22, 2009)

panamoni said:


> When I first joined, I was on the DC every other day challenge, but now I wash once or twice a week.
> 
> *I really wanted to join this challenge to give my products a chance to work before moving onto the next thing.* Though I do have some things sitting there on reserve waiting for their turn. I use the moisturizers, oils, and MT daily.


 
That's what its about sometimeslol. You are always welcome here pana, share what you use with us and wether you will repurchase or not. If you don't like a product let us know why. We share with each other what we use on a daily bases, what we have used up and what we like and don't. This challenge is helping me to take a more serious approach on products and what they are really doing for my hair.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 22, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> That's great che, have you tried skipping a day with using the shea butter to see how long the moisture lasts?


 i would if i knew how to get second day hair but i dont so i just wet my hair everyday. im thinking if i braid my hair at night then i can just un braid it and have second day hair. but thats not second day w&g thats more like a braid out lol. i really dont know im still learning. however, i would bet my last dollar that if i could get second day hair the shea butter would keep my hair soft for maybe even three days. its serious moisture. and my hair is so fine that sometimes it feels like my hair is overmoisturized. thats why i use a ton of protein.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 22, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i would if i knew how to get second day hair but i dont so i just wet my hair everyday. im thinking if i braid my hair at night then i can just un braid it and have second day hair. but thats not second day w&g thats more like a braid out lol. i really dont know im still learning. however, i would bet my last dollar that if i could get second day hair the shea butter would keep my hair soft for maybe even three days. its serious moisture. and my hair is so fine that sometimes it feels like my hair is overmoisturized. thats why i use a ton of protein.


 
I wasn't able to achieve second day hair until my hair started getting longer and even now i have to at least spritz my hair if i wear it out more than a day with a watered down leave in. Or it will look frizzy.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Have a Question: How Often is Everybody Doing their Hair? Honestly, I would like to know.
> 
> Me: I do mine Once a Week. During the week, I Moisturize. A few weeks during the summer, I may have done it twice a week MAX.
> 
> ...


 honestly its hard for me to stop buying or slow down buying products. for some people it may be easy to use 1 buy 1 but im an emotional spender. seriously i've been that way since i was a child. it started with diaries, then the computer diaries, then the shoes, clothes, purses, makeup, books(i still spend a lot of money on book) and now hair products.

but i use products everyday because i wet my hair everyday. i use a leave in and shea butter daily. i use co wash conditioner up tp 3 times a week. i deep conditione once, maybe twice a week and i shampoo once maybe twice a week. so im always using stuff but im always buying stuff. im not even exagerating, if someone told me i couldnt buy anything for a certain amount of time i may have some sort of break down.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 22, 2009)

ladies I have a question about a product and I know you will give me the truth as to if I should purchase it or not.

Im on the she scent it site and Im eyeing the Nadia for Eve Avocado Oil. Is it worth purchasing? thanks!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 22, 2009)

chebaby said:


> honestly its hard for me to stop buying or slow down buying products. for some people it may be easy to use 1 buy 1 but im an emotional spender. seriously i've been that way since i was a child. it started with diaries, then the computer diaries, then the shoes, clothes, purses, makeup, books(i still spend a lot of money on book) and now hair products.
> 
> but i use products everyday because i wet my hair everyday. i use a leave in and shea butter daily. i use co wash conditioner up tp 3 times a week. i deep conditione once, maybe twice a week and i shampoo once maybe twice a week. so im always using stuff but im always buying stuff. im not even exagerating, if someone told me i couldnt buy anything for a certain amount of time i may have some sort of break down.


 
I'm sure once I slow down on buying hair products I will move on to something else.  I will just have to watch myself.


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

washnset said:


> ladies I have a question about a product and I know you will give me the truth as to if I should purchase it or not.
> 
> Im on the she scent it site and Im eyeing the Nadia for Eve Avocado Oil. Is it worth purchasing? thanks!




Short answer, and yall know I love Shescentit.......no.

Long answer

You can buy some avocado oil, which is very moisturizing and I believe penetrates the hair strand for like 10 bucks for 8 ounces. I know you can get it even cheaper if you buy it from a raw materials/bulk site.

http://www.vitacost.com/Spectrum-Avocado-Oil


I think buying premade oils is not the best idea when you can just buy your own and mix them up yourself. I have bought every oil imaginable and I actually brought fragrance oils to make my own, scented oils.

Mixing your own oils is one of the easiest things to duplicate due to the sheer simplicity. All you need are some oils and maybe some liquid MSM. I mean its allot easier then making shampoo, conditioners etc.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> How do you like these products i always wanted to try them. I used the natural oasis products before they changed the name to essential balms. This might be on my to try list in the spring.


 
I used to get the Essential balms on the regular until they stopped taking paypal orders. erplexed This last time I got this from Payne's:



 It's the Hair & Scalp conditioner. It's a grease and I love it!!!!  It lasts a long time, too. I'm going to get a three-pack next time I need to order.​


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I used to get the Essential balms on the regular until they stopped taking paypal orders. erplexed This last time I got this from Payne's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is the first product i tried from them and i loved it also. My mom  hooked me to it. I just stopped using it like everything else. I think it is all natural too. Im going to add this to my to list for 2010.

I will use the komaza olive dc tonight like i said last night with my heat bonnet dryer. To see if i get better results using heat. I threw the shampoo sample away, there is nothing i can do to save it. I will also use my tw bodifier mist to moisturize and my avocado buttercream to seal, this should get me to friday wash day. None of my new things have been shipped out yet so, friday i will be using my elucence products. I have a small thing of avocado butter but it lasts so long that i don't need to order anymore for the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> *honestly its hard for me to stop buying or slow down buying products. for some people it may be easy to use 1 buy 1 but im an emotional spender. seriously i've been that way since i was a child. it started with diaries, then the computer diaries, then the shoes, clothes, purses, makeup, books(i still spend a lot of money on book) and now hair products. im not even exagerating, if someone told me i couldnt buy anything for a certain amount of time i may have some sort of break down*.


 
Me Too.  I agree with everything you said.  Although my _Poison_ was a little different:  probably more like Clothes, Shoes, Purses, Make Up.  Then in  '06 when I built My House, it was House "Stuff".erplexed

Last Year (Pre-LHCF)it was Perfumes.erplexed

My post, was basically for myself. I needed to say that (For Me). 

And I Hope I didn't offend anyone.  Truthfully, it was All About Me.  IK that I really want to get control over this thing.  So, I was just _venting_.  (Even though I made it sound like it was a Clarion Call to Everyone).  It wasn't meant to be that way.

Sorry ladies.  That's why I signed off early last night.  Maybe I was pms-ing.  My Apologies.  But I Know Me.  

I'll spend till the Cows Come Home, That's just how "I" Do It.

Having said that:  I am still not trying to keep buying a bunch of stuff.  I can't even use the excuse, I'm getting myself ready for Winter.  Cause I am Good For Winter.  So, For Me, that is Not Flying.  I'd have to think of something else to "Justify"  

September's Spending was a bad month for me.  And I am Not Trying to Make the Same Mis-step in October (which is fast approaching).

Hope Ya'll didn't take my PJ Card Away Last Night.


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

^ I know you mean well, no matter what!

*Gives back platinum pj card*


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a problem with purchasing, also. Books, DVDs, handbags, shoes, sneakers, jewelry, and perfume.  I am no where near as bad as I used to be but I do still need more control. I have really curbed spending on hair products with this challenge. I used to rack up at the BSS and order stuff several times a week. Every week. I recognize that this is a part of who I am but I also recognize, finally, the need to control it. 

 That being said, I really want to try the Califa line. Reading Char's and La's reviews is getting to me. I have always been interested and I like the other products I have from Komaza. I'm going to order the sample set but not yet. I'll let it be a reward after I use up some more stuff. 

T, don't you worry, hon. We got your back! You can vent in here any time you need to!


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.inkylovesnature.com/shop...ion.html?SID=80bdc7a9d6b2899ab950815efcd3f4a9

heh


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> http://www.inkylovesnature.com/shop...ion.html?SID=80bdc7a9d6b2899ab950815efcd3f4a9
> 
> heh


 

I know Shay, you don't like the packaging.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay yeah, we are here because we love to shop.  It sounds like an AA meeting up in this piece.  They say knowing is half the battle.  We will get on top of this.  I don't know about being completely cured but I know each and every one of us is analyzing every purchase now.  We are also taking the time to see if a product benefits us.  I think we are doing fantastic.

I picked up 4 packages this morning.  Well I left the Old Navy in the car .  I brought the hair stuff up to my desk.  I picked up Nunulove Handmades, Jasmine's, and Crown Essentials.  Found out Crown Essentials is right here in DC.  No wonder that came quick .


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

I only have 74 ounces of Deep Conditioner on hand! I am so proud!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> http://www.inkylovesnature.com/shop...ion.html?SID=80bdc7a9d6b2899ab950815efcd3f4a9
> 
> heh



oke:you know you wrong!!! 

I used to use the Nappalicious Scalp Butter.


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> oke:you know you wrong!!!
> 
> I used to use the Nappalicious Scalp Butter.


 
I know lol! Did you like the Butter?


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I know lol! Did you like the Butter?



I did. Girl, I sure felt it when I put it on my scalp. That cayenne pepper!! :burning: It felt good, though.  
I want to try that Warrior Queen cleanser.


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I did. Girl, I sure felt it when I put it on my scalp. That cayenne pepper!! :burning: It felt good, though.
> I want to try that Warrior Queen cleanser.


 
Serious question, how can :burning: feel good?? 

When I see that smiley I always think of relaxer burns or Listerine!


*Putting in shopping cart anyway*


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Have a Question: How Often is Everybody Doing their Hair? Honestly, I would like to know.
> 
> Me: I do mine Once a Week. During the week, I Moisturize. A few weeks during the summer, I may have done it twice a week MAX.
> 
> ...


 
Okay I had to come in and answer this question because my regimen at 8 months deep into my relaxer stretch, has changed dramatically. My hair manipulation has practically gone down to a grinding halt. 

For the first few times that I wore extension braids, I was washing once a week, then it changed to every 10 days and now (Ya'll please don't scorn me), I only wash and DC my hair once every 2-3 weeks. 

I want the braids to last a little longer than they normally do and so far it's still looking pretty good at almost 3 weeks old. My hair is not showing any signs of being unkempt at all, thank God. 

The only thing I seem to be using up pretty quickly is my African Royale BRX braid spray, which incidently, I just finished another bottle this morning. That S-Curl Moisturzing Spray is wonderful for my braids. I mixed a little of my braid spray with it to stretch it out and now I have both shine and moisture all in 1 bottle instead of spraying my hair twice.

I just bought 3 bottles of Aussie Moist Conditioner (AMC) within the last week or so for when I cowash my braids - it smells so good too. I think the AMC is thick enough for both cowashing my extension braids and handling our mild winter. Because of the infrequency of washing my hair, the 3 bottles I have should last at least until December.

Other than the AMC,  S-Curl Moisturizing Spray and braid spray, I will not be restocking anything for winter because I don't think I have to unless I decide not to wear the braids for a while. 

I may get some more Joico K-Pak Reconstruct liquid leave-in treatment and a 33.8 oz bottle of K-Pak Intense Hydrating Conditioner - I really like this conditioner. The only other product I will buy is a 33.8 oz bottle of Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner. Then I'll be good for a long while.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Serious question, how can :burning: feel good??
> 
> When I see that smiley I always think of relaxer burns or Listerine!
> 
> ...



LOL it wasn't that hot but it was very warm. I used it mainly on my nape area. It kept it well moisturized, too. Using it on my whole head was distracting and it sometimes made my eyes water if I applied it all over.  I loved it on my nape, though.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 23, 2009)

T, we know you meant well and i was not offended at all. i just thought i needed to explain myself because i do buy a lot and it may seem like "why am i even in this challenge". but if for nothing else i just love talking to you ladies. 

ok so i have no idea of the benefits of coffe butter or oil for the hair but i used some last night and can i tell yall my hair felt wonderful. i am so in love with this stuff but since it reminds me of ojon restorative treatment i think i will use it mostly as a pre poo. this stuff had my hair feeling so darn good. trust me if you suffer from dry hair try this stuff. and i dont have dry hair but this stuff was extra moisturizing.
also i got my sweet hair pudding in the mail today and i used it on my w&g. it gave me great definition and my hair is soft but it is so thick that i think from here on out i will only use it for twists.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> http://www.inkylovesnature.com/shop...ion.html?SID=80bdc7a9d6b2899ab950815efcd3f4a9
> 
> heh


 
I don't know about that site, and i don't know when was the last time someone i know of have ordered from there, but i know that some people ordered from there and never recieved thier products, this was before i came to this site. So things could be different, be careful.

Good day to everyone, i recieved a package from mama t, that was so unexpected today, Thank you. That was really kind.

I am going to under my dryer right now to try my komaza dc again. And my bulk order directly from the taliah waajid site shipped today. Didn't take to long at all. I will need another drawer for my products, when everything gets here i will have no room.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> T, we know you meant well and i was not offended at all. i just thought i needed to explain myself because i do buy a lot and it may seem like "why am i even in this challenge". but if for nothing else i just love talking to you ladies.


 
Thanks Girl. IK. You All Are the Best. I was just getting antsy about all the buying/spending knowing I'm probably the Ring Leader

No, I take that back (Charz)

Your Post, For Me, was right on Point because IK I am an "Emotional" Buyer as well and will buy everything under the sun.  Always Have Been.  I'm a True Shopalcholic.  

I met a Friend last night and she had on: A Lace Front. I couldn't even tell it wasn't her "Hair" I could feel myself getting all caught up in that (see....it doesn't take much) Wanting to Buy 2-3 Lacefronts. Wha???

So, I understand where "We" All Are. And I really want to do better. (About *My* Situation). 

Ya'll Knew The Sheer Horror I was Facing In My Garage when I Came into this Challenge.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay yeah, we are here because we love to shop. It sounds like an *AA *meeting up in this piece. They say knowing is half the battle. We will get on top of this. I don't know about being completely cured but I know each and every one of us is analyzing every purchase now. We are also taking the time to see if a product benefits us. I think we are doing fantastic.
> 
> I picked up 4 packages this morning. Well I left the Old Navy in the car . I brought the hair stuff up to my desk. I picked up Nunulove Handmades, Jasmine's, and Crown Essentials. Found out Crown Essentials is right here in DC. No wonder that came quick .


 
I read that and thought african american.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> ^ I know you mean well, no matter what!
> 
> **Gives back platinum pj card**


 
Okay.....

So....Now Why My Card Gotta Be *Platinum*?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I read that and thought african american.


 
You's Crazy.  You Knew She Meant Us!  Don't try to play it off.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I know Shay, you don't like the packaging.


 
I signed up to receive an e-mail for the relaunch but I don't see anything.  Is it just me?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I read that and thought african american.


 
 ......


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I signed up to receive an e-mail for the relaunch but I don't see anything.  Is it just me?



Oh I kinda  went through the back door. You can look at it on Afrokinks. But don't buy it from there!


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay.....
> 
> So....Now Why My Card Gotta Be *Platinum*?




Well cuz me Brownie Aggie, and iNicola are bronze, chebaby is silver, and LC and Shay are gold


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Girl. IK. You All Are the Best. I was just getting antsy about all the buying/spending knowing I'm probably the Ring Leader
> 
> No, I take that back (Charz)



I'm not the ring leader!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Well cuz me Brownie Aggie, and iNicola are *bronze,* chebaby is silver, and LC and Shay are gold


 
Mmm Hmm yeah right.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is the ingredient list for the haircare products on www.earthlybody.com
There is a lot of stuff on here that I can not pronounce so I'm thinking .  Oh yeah Paypal is not an option either.


*Love “Soaking Wet” Hemp & Argan Shampoo (Sulfate-Free)*
Aqua, Disodium Laureth Sulfosuccinate, Cocamidopropyl Hydroxysultaine, Cocamide Mea, Sodium Lauroyl Sarcosinate, Tocopheryl Acitate, Hydrolized Wheat Protein, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Cannabis Sativa (Hemp Seed) Oil, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernel Oil, Salis Alba (Willow Bark) extract, Spiraea Ulmaria (Meadowsweet) extract, Larrea Diviricata (Chaparral) extract, Olea Uropia (Olive Leaf) extract, Polyquaternium-7, Sodium PCA, Glycerin, PEG-150 Distearate, Ethylhexylglycerin, Phenoxyethanol, Phthalate-Free Fragrance

Massage into wet hair and rinse.  Gentle enough for 
daily use.  Sulfate-free.

Aplicar en el cabello mojado y aclrar.  Es lobastante
suave para poder usarlo a diario.  Sin sulfatos.

Appliquez sur les cheveaux mouillés et rencez.  Il est 
suffisamment doux pour pourvoir étre utilize tous les 
jours sans sulfate.

*Love “Dew” Hemp & Argan Conditioner*
Aqua, Citramonium Chloride, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol, Polyquaternium-7, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernel Oil, Cannabis Sativa (Hemp Seed) Oil, Panthenol, Cyclomethicone, Dimethicone, Hexylaurate, Isopropyl Palmitate, Stearalkonium Chloride, PEG-75, Meadowfoam Oil, Citric Acid, Disodium EDTA, Phenoxyethanol, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Hydrolyzed Wheat Starch, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Phthalate-Free Fragrance

Use daily on all hair types after shampoo.  Rinse completely, 
style.  Color safe.

Usar a diario en todo tipo do cabello.  Aplicar despues del  
champu.  Aclarar abundatemente dar estilo.  No altera el color.

Utilesez-le tous les jours sur tous types de cheveux.  Appliquez 
après le shampooing.  Rincez abondamment, donnez le style.  
Respects votre couleur.

*Love “ T.L.C “  Hemp & Argan Reconstructor*
Aqua, Emulsifying Wax NF, Cetyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Stearalkonium Chloride, Cannabis Sativa (Hemp) Seed Oil, Panthenol, Hair Keratin Amino Acids, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Silk Amino Acids, Wheat Amino Acids, Argania Spinosa Kernel Oil, Simmonsdsia Chinensis (Jojoba Seed Oil), Phytantriol, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Retinyl Palmitate, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Hydrolyzed Wheat Starch, Salis Alba (Willow Bark extract), Spiraea Ulmaria (Meadow Sweet extract), Larrea Diviricata (Chaparral extract), Olea Uropia (Olive Leaf extract), Polyquaternium-7, Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonlum Chloride, Citric Acid, Ethylhexylglycerine, Phenoxyethanol, Phthalate-Free Fragrance 

Use on slightly towel-dried hair toreconstruct.  Leave in
for 5 minutes rinse completely.

Utilizar en el cabello secado con toalla para recon-
structuir.  Dejar actuar 5 minutos aclarar abundantemente.

Utiliser sur les cheveux sechés a la serviette pour 
reconstructure laisser poser 5 minutes rincer 
abondamment.


*Love “Embrace” Hemp & Argan Styling Gel*
Aqua, Glycerin, PVP, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Cannabis Sativa (Hemp) Seed Oil, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernel Oil, Salis Alba (Willow Bark) Extract, Spiraea Ulmaria (Meadowsweet) Extract, Larrea Diviricata (Chaparral) Extract, Olea Europaea (Olive) Leaf Extract, Carbomer, Sodium Hydroxide, Ethylhexylglycerin, Phenoxyethanol, Phthalate-Free Fragrance

Define your  look.  Apply on damp hair and style.

Define  tu look creando.  Distribuir sobre el cabello 
humedo.

Donnez de la definition a votre look.  Appliquer dans 
les cheveux humides.


*Marrakesh “X” Leave-in Conditioner*
Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Bromide, Panthenol, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernel Oil, Cannabis Sativa (Hemp) Seed Oil, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Avena Sativa (Oat) Protein, Calendula Officinalis (Marigold) Extract, Rosemarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Extract, Manuka Honey  Extract, Citrus Aurantium Dulcis Fruit Extract. Citrus Medica Limonum (Lemon) Fruit Extract, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Extract, Foeniculum Vulgare (Fennel) Extract, Chamomilla Recutita Matricaria (Chamomile) Flower Extract, Pyrus Malus (Apple) Fruit Extract, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice Extract, Glycerin, Cyclomethicone, Amodimethicone, Cetrimonium Chloride, Trideceth-12, Polyquaternium-55, Hydrolyzed Silk, Caprylyl Glycol, Caprylohydroxamic Acid, Glycerin, Citric Acid, Phthalate-Free Fragrance

*Marrakesh Oil Hair Elixir*
Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone, Phenyl Trimethicone, Cyclomethicone, Isopropyl Myristate, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernel Oil, Cannabis Sativa (Hemp) Oil, Phthalate-Free Fragrance

*Marrakesh “Light” Hair Elixir*
Dimethicone, Cyclopentasiloxane, Phenyl Trimethicone, Isopropyl Myristate, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernel Oil, Cannabis Sativa (Hemp) Oil, Phthalate-Free Fragrance


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

^^^^^^

Those All Sound Good Shay!  WOW!

Nevermind:  I see all those Crazy Cones.  Names alone, they sound good. tho'


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

Change in hair plans tonight. Im going to dc with the ashlii, t send me a very generous amount, thank you again mama. And i just have to try it. Komaza can take a number and wait


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Change in hair plans tonight. Im going to dc with the ashlii, t send me a very generous amount, thank you again mama. And i just have to try it. Komaza can take a number and wait




I can't wait to DC with some ashlii. It sucks only DCing once a week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I can't wait to DC with some ashlii. It sucks only DCing once a week!


 
PUSHA ! ! ! ! 

You are the MAIN reason we are all now fein'ing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

Much Love to Americka:blush3::  

She sent me some Joico Smoothing Balm to Add to my Joico Collection.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I can't wait to DC with some ashlii. It sucks only DCing once a week!


 
Im going to do it 2x a week, I have to have my moisture high for the winter and im starting early.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 23, 2009)

those ingredients for the elixers sound horrible. why does an oil have to have cones? thats stupid lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> *those ingredients for the elixers sound horrible. why does an oil have to have cones?* thats stupid lol.


 
They Did.  And alot of other Mess.  

The Names Sounded So Wonderful (Until You Read the Ingredients)

That's Why Reading is Fundamental.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Those All Sound Good Shay! WOW!
> 
> Nevermind: I see all those Crazy Cones. Names alone, they sound good. tho'


I love the names too but I won't be buying any.



La Colocha said:


> Im going to do it 2x a week, I have to have my moisture high for the winter and im starting early.


 
I will be dcing 2x/wk too.  Tonight is just a HOT, tea rinse, and cowash.  My hair is loving vatika frosting .  I missed it so much. I will never get through my other oils this way so I will use Vatika 2x/wk, other oils 1x, and I will mix oils in my condishes too.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 23, 2009)

i think i may deep condition only once a week when it starts getting colder. the reason is because i plan  on keeping my hair in braids. and with all the butters i have i think my hair will stay silky soft.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot I put oils in my tea rinses too.  I should be good.  I'm always on top of my  moisture because I refuse to wear hats or scarves or any type of headwrap in the winter. I do wear a scarf around my neck but of course that has nothing to do with my hair. I just started my new reggie this week and I already forgot to use a creamy leave in on Monday.  I will try to remember tonight because I will be trying Darcy's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> and with all the butters i have i think my hair will stay silky soft.


 
I Agree.  I used the Jojoba Butter this a.m. And although it's a little "Oiler: than the Aloe and the Macadamia....My Hair was extremely SOFT.  I'll just have to dial it back and not be so heavy-handed.  But it was very, very smooth.

Yeah.....Those Butta's are Da' Business.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

Ladies how long do you usually dc under the steamer or dryer, sorry if i asked this before, but this sucka feels good. Im chillin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

My SEDU Flat Iron Came in the Mail Today.  I don't know when I'll be trying it out.erplexed


----------



## chebaby (Sep 23, 2009)

T, you are soooo right. i cant wait to make another purchase from texas naturals. it wont be until the middle of next month though. i plan on getting the green tea butter, macadamia butter and jojoba butter.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ladies how long do you usually dc under the steamer or dryer, sorry if i asked this before, but this sucka feels good. Im chillin.


Now that I know how to fill my steamer properly it's usually 1hr & 15 or so.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Now that I know how to fill my steamer properly it's usually 1hr & 15 or so.


 
Thanks shay, i don't know how long ive been under here but i will leave it on for a while longer. I understand what you were saying about how the ashlii conditioner was thin, but it smells so good and my hair started getting soft while i applied it. Yeah im going to stop soon i have water coming down my neck


----------



## chebaby (Sep 23, 2009)

that ashlii is amazing. i think it makes my hair a little strong too which is always a plus for me. yall know i love strong hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> T, you are soooo right. i cant wait to make another purchase from texas naturals. it wont be until the middle of next month though. i plan on getting the green tea butter,* macadamia butter and jojoba butter*.


 
Yeah, Those are Must Haves  The Aloe is pretty good too.  But it is mixed with Coconut Oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> that ashlii is amazing. i think it makes my hair a little strong too which is always a plus for me. yall know i love strong hair.


 
Yes im a little weary about the wheatpro, but like i said before i can't always live in fear, even if it doens't work out for me after i rinse. I will still be glad that i tried it. I know it softens going on. So we will see in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ladies _*how long do you usually dc under the steamer*_ or dryer, sorry if i asked this before, but this sucka feels good. Im chillin.


 
Please Get The Steamer...._If you haven't Already_

Back to Question:  I usually DC an Hour.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thoughts about what I got today:
* I'm a bit disturbed that this pomade from Crown Essentials is liquid and it's from up the street.  I'm not sure I like the smell either but I will put it in the fridge and take it from there.
* I do like the smell of the olive butter cream from Crown Essentials and the consistency.  Very whipped 
* I really like the presentation of the nunulove handmade stuff
* Jasmine's Babassu condish may not make it as a dc.  It's medium thick.

Other thoughts
* I will be using up all of my Carol's Daughter stuff and will not repurchase.  Mimosa Hair Honey, Black Vanilla Leave In, Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie
*I will attempt to make my own dc with shea butter.  I'm not giving up any secrets. If it works out I will be buying shea butter in bulk.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Thoughts about what I got today:
> * I'm a bit disturbed that this pomade from Crown Essentials is liquid and it's from up the street. I'm not sure I like the smell either but I will put it in the fridge and take it from there.
> * I do like the smell of the olive butter cream from Crown Essentials and the consistency. Very whipped
> * I really like the presentation of the nunulove handmade stuff
> ...


 
 What choo mean shay? No recepies? No secrets?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

Update on ashlii

pros: soft hair, less hair loss, smells good, and rinses good

cons: strong hair

My verdict is that i like this conditoner but i will not be able to use it every week. My hair is soft and pliable but my hair is very strong, stronger than i like my hair to feel. I will keep using this conditoner because i think it will benefit me in the long run especially with having coils, the colochas do need strength not to break, the longer my hair gets, the more fragile it becomes. But i will only use it once a month when i clarify, that should be sufficient enough.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 23, 2009)

@Shay, i know son, give up the goods lmao.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 23, 2009)

@ Shay - I got my Crown Olive Butter yesterday. It does smell good and the consistency is nice. I think I'm gonna like that one!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> What choo mean shay? No recepies? No secrets?


 


chebaby said:


> @Shay, i know son, give up the goods lmao.


 
Once I make it and if it works then I will share.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Update on ashlii
> 
> pros: soft hair, less hair loss, smells good, and rinses good
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the Review.  Because I don't know when I'll get around to using it.

I Love All Things Protein, so it should work out Great for My Hair! 

Thanks La.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks for the Review. Because I don't know when I'll get around to using it.
> 
> I Love All Things Protein, so it should work out Great for My Hair!
> 
> Thanks La.


 
Your welcome t and thank you, i know that i will benefit from this product in the long run.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

I have decided not to get the full size komaza dc, as you know i haven't used it again yet but wether it works or not ive decided that i have enough dc's and conditoner that doulble as dc's i will need no more. Im pretty set with my winter stash except for 2 places them im done. Im hoping to get it all out of the way by friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have decided not to get the full size komaza dc, as you know i haven't used it again yet but wether it works or not ive decided that i have enough dc's and conditoner that doulble as dc's i will need no more. Im pretty set with my winter stash except for 2 places them im done. Im hoping to get it all out of the way by friday.


 
And Don't Forget the Steamer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

I Might as Well Finish this Month Out With a PJ Bang!  

So, chances are I will be getting a coupla' products this weekend.  

There are a few little things I have my eye on.

*don't judge me. 

i am just finishing out this month of totally excessive, overly indulgent behavior.erplexed


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have decided not to get the full size komaza dc, as you know i haven't used it again yet but wether it works or not ive decided that i have enough dc's and conditoner that doulble as dc's i will need no more. Im pretty set with my winter stash except for 2 places them im done. Im hoping to get it all out of the way by friday.




I'm not gonna repurchase either. It was alright for me, nothing too special.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I'm not gonna repurchase either. *It was alright for me, nothing too special*.


 
Wha??? 

Chile, Why Am I Not Surprised?erplexed  

You are Suffering from Product Overload.

btw:  Where you been All Evening anyway PUSHA?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I might actually like an Afroveda condish.  I will try it one more time but I think it may be a keeper.  It is the Neem+3.....some long name.  It's medium thick but I plan to use it as a cowash condish so that is fine.


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wha???
> 
> Chile, Why Am I Not Surprised?erplexed
> 
> ...



Haha, I was sleeping. Saturday is my LSAT and I'm not looking forward to it!

I can't wait for the shescenit anniversary sale! I have $207 in my cart so far. That's without any kinda discount!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Haha, I was sleeping. Saturday is my LSAT and I'm not looking forward to it!
> 
> I can't wait for the shescenit anniversary sale! I have $207 in my cart so far. That's without any kinda discount!


 
When is her sale 

@t what are you thinking about getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Haha, I was sleeping. Saturday is my LSAT and I'm not looking forward to it!
> 
> I can't wait for the shescenit anniversary sale! I have $207 in my cart so far. That's without any kinda discount!


 
I Decided I had to Buy Myself Something on Sept. 25th in Honor of The Pusha's Birthday. 

Since I can't come to MD and go to the spa with you to celebrate.

So, I'll be getting my monthly pedicure (which has been scheduled actually since last month -- every 4 weeks like clock-work)

And then I will come home and do my Hair and Help You Celebrate.


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> When is her sale
> 
> @t what are you thinking about getting?



Sometime in October!


----------



## Charz (Sep 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Decided I had to Buy Myself Something on Sept. 25th in Honor of The Pusha's Birthday.
> 
> Since I can't come to MD and go to the spa with you to celebrate.
> 
> ...



Yay! I wish I was ballin like you, monthly pedicure! 

Ill be unavailable from 5-9. In the morning my little brother is taking me out for breakfast!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> @t what are you thinking about getting?


 
Thinking about Getting a Couple John Masters Organics Products.  And maybe this Alaparf Hair Creme (for dry hair).  

Those 3-4 items will be right around $100.00.  

And then October, I am going to try to be on total lock-down mode.

I should get one of those prettywraps too.  Not sure tho'? 

The Prettywrap is something I could really use out of all the above-mentioned indulgences.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thinking about Getting a Couple John Masters Organics Products. And maybe this Alaparf Hair Creme (for dry hair).
> 
> Those 3-4 items will be right around $100.00.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah your late, get on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Yeah your late, get on it.


 
When I woke up for the 3rd time last night to tie my silk scarf...

I was thinking

Why do I still not have that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *Yay! I wish I was ballin like you, monthly pedicure!*
> 
> Ill be unavailable from 5-9. In the morning my little brother is taking me out for breakfast!


 
BabyBoy Likes Pretty Toes.

Truthfully, I wear heels 99.9% of the time, so for about 15 years or more, I've always gotten a monthly pedi.  They keep my Feet Stilletto Ready.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 23, 2009)

next month i plan on treating myself to the following:

kbb deep conditioner (i only have 1 1/2 bottles left)
hairveda whipped gelly (i thought afroveda whipped gelly could replace this but i was wrong)
christine gant sweet hair milk leave in
christine gant babassu deep conditioner


i know there are other things i want but i cant think of it right now.

and i have major good news. i just talked to one of my supervisors and he said its fine for me to wear corn rows so i dont have to buy a wig now. im so happy because i had to worry about if i was gonna get extentions and wigs and all this extra crap. now i can just do corn rows with my own hair. although i have been thinking about getting corn rows with added hair like ciara has been rocking in the entertainment threads.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

If Anybody Knows anything i.e. pros/cons about John Masters Organic Products, let me know before I buy this weekend.  Thanks Fellow Junkies

IK there's a Thread Out There.

_*goes back to research thread*_


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 23, 2009)

T, i don't know anything about john they sell these products at www.curlmart.com there maybe reviews there for some of his products.

Night, night ladies im going to bed.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 23, 2009)

T, i see his products in whole foods all the time. i have never tried them because of the price but one day when i was being bad i opened a bottle in the stare and put it in my hair and my hair felt so good. it was some kind of gel and i think it smelled like oranges or grapefruit. i was tempted to buy his products a couple of time put the price throws me everytime.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 23, 2009)

oh i forgot to ask, does anyone have a 16oz jar of hairveda whipped gelly? i am willing to trade for my kinky curly curly custard or the afroveda curly custard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> T, i see his products in whole foods all the time. i have never tried them because of the price but one day when i was being bad i opened a bottle in the stare and put it in my hair and my hair felt so good. it was some kind of gel and i think it smelled like oranges or grapefruit. i was tempted to buy his products a couple of time put the price throws me everytime.


 
Thanks Girl. 

I also looked on the Curlmart Site La Colocha Posted.  I may get a couple of items.  Not sure.  

I was looking at that Pomade, the Reconstructor (since I've been using a Reconstructor weekly) and the Avacado Conditioner.  

Maybe I'll sleep on it and think about it.

Bad Thing:  They are only like 4-6 oz'serplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thinking about Getting a Couple *John Masters Organics Products*.


 
Imma Hold off on these for a while.  I will, however, probably get my Alaparf.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 24, 2009)

Good morning ladies, i will be ordering my komaza this morning, i know i said i was going to wait but, rain season has started. Now all i have to do is wait to try my shescentit samples then go from there. I can't wait to get all my stuff.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, i will be ordering my komaza this morning, i know i said i was going to wait but, rain season has started. Now all i have to do is wait to try my shescentit samples then go from there. I can't wait to get all my stuff.


 

I got my komaza stuff and i did not realize the califa stuff was more expensive, but the products do work. And i won't be using them everyday so, i guess its worth it.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 24, 2009)

This Crown Essentials Coconut Custard Pomade bout to be some trash. So I put it in the fridge but then it was rubbery.  So I decided to let it sit out for a bit but I fell asleep.  Woke up and it is liquid again.  I wouldn't care if I was planning to use it as an oil.  But it is a pomade.  This will not be a repurchase.


----------



## Charz (Sep 24, 2009)

On my list:

My Ashas
Inky Loves Nature


----------



## chebaby (Sep 24, 2009)

i got a wonderful package in the mail today from brownie. thank you girl, i was so excited because i had forgotten all about it.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 24, 2009)

i still havent used anything up. my kbb hair milk is slowly going down but thats about it. i did go to the store today and walked out with NOTHING. only because i couldnt get to whole foods. if i did chile.......


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey, Girls!!! Just checking in, seeing what's up. 


@ Che: Glad you got the box. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> On my list:
> 
> My Ashas
> Inky Loves Nature
> ...



Char, what are you getting from Inky?


----------



## Charz (Sep 24, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Char, what are you getting from Inky?



The butter that will make my scalp on fire!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> The butter that will make my scalp on fire!





I think I might try that Warrior cleanser stuff.


----------



## Charz (Sep 24, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I think I might try that Warrior cleanser stuff.


 

Girl the ingredients for that are awesome!

Nigerian Ginger, Coconut flour, Dark Chocolate, Green Tea, Egyptian Peppermint, Buchu herb

(some of the ingredients)


----------



## Charz (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm getting the scalp butter!


organic aloe leaf, (aqueous infusion of organic oats and organic buchu herb) ethically traded organically grown shea butter, organic mango seed butter, ethically traded organically grown cocoa butter, organic black seed oil, ethically traded, organically grown argan oil, oat oil, amla oil, ethically traded, organically grown palm oil, cayenne, black pepper, tumeric, ginger root, mustard seed, panthenol, coconut flour, organic methylsulfonylmethane (msm), flax seed extract, grapefruit seed extract, black willow bark extract, cape snow bush south african essential oil, ylang, ylang, phenoxyethanol (food grade, paraben free, formaldehyde free preservative, derived from coconut oil)


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 24, 2009)

Good day ladies, I got a shipping notice from komaza today and i just ordered this morning. I give them 2 thumbs up. I have not finished anything yet but im using stuff. I got another package in the mail again from mama t, thank you.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Girl the ingredients for that are awesome!
> 
> Nigerian Ginger, Coconut flour, Dark Chocolate, Green Tea, Egyptian Peppermint, Buchu herb
> 
> (some of the ingredients)



Yes, it sounds so good!  I think I might try the Melanin Moisturizer, too:


*Contains* – Dark Chocolate, Green Tea, Egyptian Peppermint, Nigerian Ginger and Sweet Coconut. 70% Organic content. Mild and gentle on skin, PH balanced and moisturizing. A mega dose of African butters, like Shea Butter, White Virgin Cocoa Butter, Mango Seed Butter, Organic Moroccan Argan oil, and more. Has high levels of Omega 6 and 9, Anti-Oxidants, Vitamins, A, E & D


----------



## panamoni (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

My JC Nourish n Shine arrived today.  Not sure if I should use it straight or moisturize w something first. Do any of you ladies have this?  There were mixed recommendations in the JC thread.  I guess this purchase replaces the Hairveda's Whipped Cream.

Also, I have some Hairveda's Almond Glaze (pretty full) I'm willing to trade for something cool like a Qhemet moisturizer, Elasta QP mango glaze, Ultra Black Hair Moisturizer, Avocado oil, Redken something, etc...

I'm almost done using the Hairveda's Sitrinillah DC and the verdict is to repurchase. When I followed the instructions, it has been a miracle worker during my 20+ week stretch-it's even been more moisturizing than my favorite Alter Ego Garlic DC.  It's actually what makes the Redken Butter Treat so great as well. Maybe it works best for my new growth and AE works well on my relaxed hair?  Experimenting is fun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *The butter that will make my scalp on fire!*


 
No She Didn't!!!

We Got Some "Real" Issues Over Here in this Challenge.

Then On Your YouTube You will be doing your Review with Your Head All Bandaged Up.:burning:

The Things we are willing to go through


----------



## chebaby (Sep 24, 2009)

im just sitting back waiting for my afrodetangler. i know it wont come until maybe late next week.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay ladies, I got a few gifts today by a couple of the ladies of this challenge and Aspire.

They are:

*From our beloved Terri, today I got:*

1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Jojoba Conditioner
1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner
1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Lavender Conditioner
1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Apricot Conditioner
1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Sea Kelp Conditioner
1 J/A/S/O/N Jojoba & Lemongrass Color Treated Shampoo
1 J/A/S/O/N Jojoba & Lemongrass Color Treated Conditioner
1 16oz bottle of Beauty Without Cruelty Organic Therapy Conditioner Moisture Plus
1 Alba Botanica Leave-In Conditioner
1 11oz bottle of Aubrey organics Green Tea Clarifying Shampoo
1 Joico K-Pak Style Protect & Shine Serum

*From our beloved Lori (Brownie518):*

1 33.8oz bottle of Paul Mitchell Instant Moisture Daily Treatment
1 8oz bottle of Hairveda Vatika frosting


*and from Tracey (Aspire) I got:*

100 grams of fenugreek seed powder
100 grams of Hibiscus Flower Powder
1 8oz bottle of Eqyss Survivor Super Detangler Shine Leave-On serum
1 10oz bottle of New Nihar Naturals Jasmine Oil.

Thanks a million to all the lovely ladies who blessed me with these wonderful gifts. I love you all.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

I used up one more product today and it's my GVP Redken Extreme Anti-Snap Leave-In Treatment for fragile hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 24, 2009)

Aggie, you are more than welcome!!! 



@ T: Seriously, your Stash is truly amazing!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya'll I Got a Tube of Jane Carter Nourishing Creme and a "sample" of Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade

From:  Ms. PUSHA herself!

It was a lovely surprise.  The OHM Smells wonderful. 

I will have to use it tommorrow while I am celebrating "her" Birthday!

_*the OHM BSP may be going on the list.:lovedrool:*_


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 24, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I Got a Tube of Jane Carter Nourishing Creme and a "sample" of Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade
> 
> From: Ms. PUSHA herself!
> 
> ...


 
Ohh it is somebodys b-day tommorrow "tha pusha" pimpin products since 1943lol.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 24, 2009)

@T, i love the burnt sugar pomade too. and it last a long time because i only have a 4oz and its still holding strong. and you are right, the smell is sooo delish.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 24, 2009)

The Crown Essentials pomade is definitely trash now. It's done rubbered up again. I like the olive butter cream though.  It is a keeper.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't wait to wash my hair tommorrow im going to use

Hot prepoo with tw african healing oil
elucence mb poo
elucence mbc
banana brulee (thanx mama t)

I don't know what im going to use to moisturize with, i have to think about that.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> The Crown Essentials pomade is definitely trash now. It's done rubbered up again. *I like the olive butter cream though*. It is a keeper.


 
I have to check this out in the future, i need more moisturizers in my life, i only have 2 so far. Im mostly using leave ins as moisturizers. Im sorry the pomade didn't work out for you but im glad you reviewed it to let others know about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> *@ T: Seriously, your Stash is truly amazing!!!*


 
Yes....Quite _"Scary"_ Indeed!

_*me entering 2 1/2 Car Garage:*_

Gonna get Greater Later

2010!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 24, 2009)

i decided that even though im still growing my bang area out im just gonna wear it free when i do wash and gos because my goody ouchless bands are soooo tight on my head. the first set i bought were perfect but these new ones are so tight and im scared they are gonna pull my hair out or pop my brain. this is the second time i've had to take off my head band at work and walk around with my hair free, which i dont mind but it wasnt on purpose lol. i do however like being able to just run my hands through my hair. and it is soooo soft. today i had intended on rocking a pony puff but the stupid band kept rolling back. so i slapped on some shea butter mixed with ohm sweet hair pudding so my hair is sooooo fluffy. i swear if it was longer it would bounce.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2009)

chebaby said:


> and *it is soooo soft. *today i had intended on rocking a pony puff but the stupid band kept rolling back. so i slapped on some shea butter mixed with ohm sweet hair pudding so my hair is sooooo fluffy. *i swear if it was longer it would bounce.*


 
This is exactly how I feel.  

Even My Little-Bitty Hair got the Nerve to be so soft.

And it's a _for-real for-real_ soft. 

Not that "Fake" softness from the "Salon" 

I Now Know the Difference. 

My Hair was neva' "soft" per-se. 

It was All Just A Silicone Illusion.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 24, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i decided that even though im still growing my bang area out im just gonna wear it free when i do wash and gos because *my goody ouchless bands are soooo tight on my head*. the first set i bought were perfect but these new ones are so tight and im scared they are gonna pull my hair out or pop my brain. this is the second time i've had to take off my head band at work and walk around with my hair free, which i dont mind but it wasnt on purpose lol. i do however like being able to just run my hands through my hair. and it is soooo soft. today i had intended on rocking a pony puff but the stupid band kept rolling back. so i slapped on some shea butter mixed with ohm sweet hair pudding so my hair is sooooo fluffy. i swear if it was longer it would bounce.


 
I know the feeling. Mine was so tight the other day i about lost conciousness. And i had a horrible headache. From now on i will wear my soft headbands or let the colochas go free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I know the feeling. *Mine was so tight the other day i about lost conciousness. And* *i had a horrible headache.* From now on i will wear my soft headbands or let the colochas go free.


 
So, Does That Mean It's growing????

_*and other crazy questions asked on this board that make you go *_


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 24, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *So, Does That Mean It's growing*????
> 
> _*and other crazy questions asked on this board that make you go *_


 
My head or my hairthat band was tight as hell i could barely drive. My eyes were all pulled tight, i bet those people thought i had smoked some weed lmao.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 24, 2009)

Doing my hair only 3x/wk is interesting.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 24, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, Does That Mean It's growing????
> 
> _*and other crazy questions asked on this board that make you go *_


 
you know every little thing means its growing.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Doing my hair only 3x/wk is interesting.


 why interesting? is it because you rather do it more often?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 24, 2009)

chebaby said:


> why interesting? is it because you rather do it more often?


 
Yep, but I'm trying to cut down on manipulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya'll Got to Bump the Weekend Hair Thread for Me.  Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, I finished my Month of Spending Terror Gone Wild & Outta Control:axehunter: with:

Alaparf Real Hair Creme (which is a Reconstructor)
Alterna Caviar Intense Hydration Conditioner

_*cough....i think i may be done*_  

Things will be totally different in October.

*may have to do a little something for the shescentit anniversary*


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

Good morning ladies and happy friday, Today is wash day, yay. I can't wait to try my banana brulee. Im going to make a pit stop after work and get my drawer, i think i may need more than 1. I thought i had enough room but on the safe side i will get 2 more, so that will make 5 drawers. I will be using my komaza samples to moisturize with. I have to finish those up because they are small. Instead of using just oil to hot prepoo i will use the komaza dc with oil to prepoo. get rid of some of that. Have a good day ladies.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHARZ

dance7:.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2009)

You Da' BOSS, You Da' BOSS, You Da' BOSS !

Let's Hear it for.......Charzboss! 

Happy Birthday you ol' PUSHA, You!

 

Enjoy Your Day!


:woohoo:


----------



## Charz (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks T and LC! You're the best!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2009)

Give Us Details On this Weekend's Festitivities (Apres the Test)!

We want details.....


----------



## Charz (Sep 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Give Us Details On this Weekend's Festitivities (Apres the Test)!
> 
> We want details.....




My lil bro is taking me to breakfast today and then I'm going to the spa to get a facial, pedicure, manicure, swedish massage and my eyebrows threaded.

Saturday is the LSAT from 8-2. After that I'm heading to Towson to visit a good friend of mine at his new apartment. He's really proud cuz its his first apartment and he is a music major a Towson University. Then I'm going to a Tapas restaurant with my family in Baltimore. 

Sunday I am going to PG county to Henna my aunts hair. Then I'm going bowling with my Grandmother, My Aunt, My Uncle and My cousin who is mini me.


----------



## Charz (Sep 25, 2009)

I really want a FHI runway!


----------



## cherepikr (Sep 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Charz!!!!!!!

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 25, 2009)

Happy birthday Charzbozz. Have a wonderful weekend of celebrations and I pray you enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## panamoni (Sep 25, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> My lil bro is taking me to breakfast today and then I'm going to the spa to get a facial, pedicure, manicure, swedish massage and my eyebrows threaded.
> 
> Saturday is the LSAT from 8-2. After that I'm heading to Towson to visit a good friend of mine at his new apartment. He's really proud cuz its his first apartment and he is a music major a Towson University. Then I'm going to a Tapas restaurant with my family in Baltimore.
> 
> Sunday I am going to PG county to Henna my aunts hair. Then I'm going bowling with my Grandmother, My Aunt, My Uncle and My cousin who is mini me.


 
Sounds like a fun weekend.  Have fun.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey ladies off of work and ready for the weekend. I got my conditoner from charz today, now i really don't know what to dc with.

Thanks charz


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2009)

@T, thank you so much. i got my package in the mail today and was so temted to use the shescentit conditioner but i will save it for a later date. thank you.

i realized today that shea butter is a great pomade too. yall already know i  use and love shea butter but today i was rushing out the house and i used the shea to slick my hair in a puff and not only is my hair soft but its in place.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2009)

happy birthday Charz. i hope you enjoy it.

T, i think im done with my crazy spending too. i was thinking about what i want to purchase next month and i cant think of much. i know i want hairveda whipped gelly but i cant think of anything else.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> happy birthday Charz. i hope you enjoy it.
> 
> T, *i think im done with my crazy spending too*. i was thinking about what i want to purchase next month and i cant think of much. i know i want hairveda whipped gelly but i cant think of anything else.


 
I know im done when i test these shescentit samples they were just shipped out today. So next week will be the last order if that for the year. I wanted to wait for the new afroveda conditoner but i don't think i need it.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 25, 2009)

Happy b-day Char!


----------



## iNicola (Sep 25, 2009)

*sneaks into thread*

I haven't been checking this thread much and have been cutting back my time on the board until I figure out what I'm doing. I decided to kick this challenge up a notch...I going to cut out sale purchases (maybe I should after posted this AFTER I bought the Vatika Frosting) as well*. I'll be buying some Shea butter for my DD though. The whole point of this challenge was to use up things I had, and it's being used up very slowly. In the next few weeks I'll be giving away a few more things as well.

So, whats have I used up? John Freida Daily Nourishment spray...I will restock this instead of buying Scurl. I've used up another tub of Natural Key (1 more tub remaining) and HE Hydralicious condish (will not re buy, blah for cowashing). I'll use up the remaining Aphogee Keratin 2 min tomorrow and will not re buy, at least not for now. I'm switching to Nexxus and have a few Keraphix to go through.

So far this month I've purchased butters from Shecentit, Chi Keratin mist to replace my 1/3 full Aphogee Keratin Reconstructor (going to give this away) and the Mizani relaxer system. I talked myself out of buying the Alter Ego Garlic Hair Treatment. I will not purchase this until I'm through with all my YTCa masks. Oh yeah, I'm officially 5 months post . I'll relax sometime next week which is perfect timing since the next JM Challenge starts the following week. After I relax, I'll be switching back to products such as my beloved YTCa mask . I have 4 containers of these.

Ok...time to catch up. I know there was ALOT being talked about in here.

Oh, LC, I'm joining your savings challenge. Yesterday I collected $37 in coins and a few singles from my house and car. I'm saving up to get the steamer. I could have easily bought it already but I decided to save up for it instead. *cross fingers*


----------



## iNicola (Sep 25, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Happy b-day Char!


Oh, I didn't know it was her birthday.

 Charz


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

iNicola said:


> *sneaks into thread*
> 
> I haven't been checking this thread much and have been cutting back my time on the board until I figure out what I'm doing. I decided to kick this challenge up a notch...I going to cut out sale purchases (maybe I should after posted this AFTER I bought the Vatika Frosting) as well*. I'll be buying some Shea butter for my DD though. The whole point of this challenge was to use up things I had, and it's being used up very slowly. In the next few weeks I'll be giving away a few more things as well.
> 
> ...


 
 Ohh girl i thought no one really wanted to participate so i have not updated the thread. Good job on using up your products. The sales are hard but you can do it.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ya'll know I've ordered already and been on the DL about it.....It was posted a few days ago on the Hairveda forum that the hydrasilica spritz was available but it wasn't up yet.  It's up now.  Don't see the ACV rinse which I'm thinking I really don't need because I have my ACV bars which is enough.  Vatika is available tomorrow or tonight at midnight.  You know how they do.  I will still wait and put my big order in on Black Friday so I just ordered the hydra.

Questions? How do ya'll apply your leave in or moisturizer? In sections? Or put a little in your hand and run it through your hair?


----------



## iNicola (Sep 25, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ohh girl i thought no one really wanted to participate so i have not updated the thread. Good job on using up your products. The sales are hard but you can do it.


I was up for it...I just wasn't sure how I wanted to do it. I'll plan on getting rid of some stuff on Ebay. I won't be taking any money directly from my checking account but if I was to return something that I purchased with my check card and got cash back then I'll add the cash received to my savings.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2009)

what savings challenge?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Ya'll know I've ordered already and been on the DL about it.....It was posted a few days ago on the Hairveda forum that the hydrasilica spritz was available but it wasn't up yet. It's up now. Don't see the ACV rinse which I'm thinking I really don't need because I have my ACV bars which is enough. Vatika is available tomorrow or tonight at midnight. You know how they do. I will still wait and put my big order in on Black Friday so I just ordered the hydra.
> 
> Questions? How do ya'll apply your leave in or moisturizer? In sections? Or put a little in your hand and run it through your hair?


 i just run mine through my hair. not in sections though. sometimes i need to though because my left side gets so tangled for some reason.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Ya'll know I've ordered already and been on the DL about it.....It was posted a few days ago on the Hairveda forum that the hydrasilica spritz was available but it wasn't up yet. It's up now. Don't see the ACV rinse which I'm thinking I really don't need because I have my ACV bars which is enough. Vatika is available tomorrow or tonight at midnight. You know how they do. I will still wait and put my big order in on Black Friday so I just ordered the hydra.
> 
> Questions? *How do ya'll apply your leave in or moisturizer? In sections? Or put a little in your hand and run it through your hair?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

Wash day is going good so far, the komaza olive dc still does nothing for me even with oil added. I will use it for prepoo's to use it up. Im glad that i got a sample.  I won't repurchase .The elucence moisture benefits shampoo, i love it, i love the smell, the consistancy is thick so you only need a little left my hair feeling soft and clean. The elucence moisture balancing condionter is still just as good as i remember it being, makes the hair so soft and really compliments the shampoo. I enjoyed using both together. Now i have black coconut banana brulee in my hair right now. If you think it smells good in the jar on your hair it smells awesome not a heavy smell, i can't even explain it but it smells so good and its really thick, i took a dollop and put it on my finger and turned it upside down and it stayed on my finger. I really hope this dc works for me, it will be a good end to a good wash day.  Times like this im glad that im a pj, i would have never tried these products. Doing your hair should be enjoyable and not a chore.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 25, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Doing your hair should be enjoyable and not a chore.


 
ITA.  I really enjoy doing my hair and look forward to it.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2009)

this weekend im going to deep condition with heat(havent used heat for treats in soooo long) with shescentit olive and orange conditioner for maybe 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2009)

I just got in from getting my Pedi and I am waaayyy off schedule.  

The Bad News:  I Absolutely and Completely _totally Forgot_ to do my HOT (I am so mad at myself:

Rushing in the House to get started and it slipped my mind.

Sooooo, that will have to wait until next Friday.  I have my Reconstructor in now and will Steam.

Good News:  Finally Using up a Phytocitrus Hair Mask and a Trigo' D German Wheat Germ.  I have a little of each and will mix them together to get rid of them.  

I have given away practically all my Phyto and No I won't repurchase because that stuff was all part of Bath & Body Works Sale when they were discountinuing carrying Phyto and it costs like a zillion dollars and I have other stuff just as good.  

The Trigo 'D German Wheat Germ DC (I have 2 Jars in Stashville, so it's what I would consider, For Me, A Staple.)  Love the Stuff. 

So...I will be using up 2 Opened Things Tonight.  

YAY For Me!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> this weekend im going to deep condition with heat(*havent used heat for treats in soooo long*) with shescentit olive and orange conditioner for maybe 30 minutes.


 
I know i had to bust out my bonnet dryer, the heat feels really good now that its getting cooler. What kind of dryer do you have?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just got in from getting my Pedi and I am waaayyy off schedule.
> 
> The Bad News: I Absolutely and Completely _totally Forgot_ to do my HOT (I am so mad at myself:
> 
> ...


 
Good job t, way to go, i know it feels good to use stuff up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> T, i think im done with my crazy spending too. i was thinking about what i want to purchase next month and i cant think of much. *i know i want hairveda* whipped gelly but i cant think of anything else.


 
Speaking Of Hairveda.............Gotta Get me another Sitrinillah and another Vatika Frosting.  

But that'll be black friday. Because I still haven't used the Sitrinillah and/or the Vatika Frosting I have.

Also, for BF, I may get another Qhemet Burdock Root Creme (Full Size instead of 'sample').

I am still thinking about the John Masters Organic Reconstructor this weekend ( I Probably won't) 

But I want it......


----------



## akgirl (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't know if it's too late to join the actual list, but I'm in !  I'm a naughty little product junkie and it's time to pull on my reins!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking Of Hairveda.............Gotta Get me another Sitrinillah and another Vatika Frosting.
> 
> But that'll be black friday. Because I still haven't used the Sitrinillah and/or the Vatika Frosting I have.
> 
> ...


 
You haven't really gotten anything for yourself, If you want it get it. You have been so kind to everyone. Why don't you treat yourself.


----------



## akgirl (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm, this might not be good for me...I could see myself being extra heavy-handed so that I can buy something new ;D  Greasy hair here I come!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

akgirl said:


> Don't know if it's too late to join the actual list, but I'm in ! *I'm a naughty little product junkie* and it's time to pull on my reins!


 
You are welcome in this challenge anytime. To the bolded.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2009)

yea T you should treat yourself. esp. since you are using stuff and giving away stuff. 

i just saw a siggy of someone with the cutest individual braids on nl hair. now thats what i want to do but i wont, im gonna stick to the plan of corn rows and call it a day.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I know i had to bust out my bonnet dryer, the heat feels really good now that its getting cooler. What kind of dryer do you have?


 i have a hooded dryer(dont know who its by but its probably gold n hot) and i have a heat cap by gold n hot.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i have a hooded dryer(dont know who its by but its probably gold n hot) and i have a heat cap by gold n hot.


 
I have a carel bonnet dryer from sally's and i really like it, the bonnet parts puffs up like a baa.

Che do you use the banana brulee? If you do how do you like it? Im about to rinse mine out soon.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 25, 2009)

after a long search of trying to find vatika and amla oil WITHOUT having to pay shipping and handling, I finally found them. I was searching all over for these items and the store one minute away from my house had them! when I purchased the amla oil, the store owner was basically like, "you go girl". I used the vatika oil and so far so good!

Im going to stalk out the hairveda site to get the vatika frosting! I know how you ladies do!!!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

washnset said:


> after a long search of trying to find vatika and amla oil WITHOUT having to pay shipping and handling, I finally found them. I was searching all over for these items and the store one minute away from my house had them! when I purchased the amla oil, the store owner was basically like, "you go girl". I used the vatika oil and so far so good!
> 
> Im going to stalk out the hairveda site to get the vatika frosting! *I know how you ladies do!!*!!!


 
Shay already sounded out the warning, be on it washnset. They are gonna scoop that up like free money.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2009)

ok washnset just reminded me that i have 2 bottles of vatika oil. i was planning on going home tonight and doing an overnight oil treatment with a mix of olive, coconut and avocado oil but now im not sure. now im thinking about using my vatika oil. but the vatika oil stinks and i wasnt planning on shampooing or co washing tomorrow, just rinsing and go and i cant do that with a funky oil on my hair. so i think im gonna go with my first mix.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 25, 2009)

it does? I have a cold so I cant smell at all!!! I hope I dont walk down the street smelling funky!




chebaby said:


> ok washnset just reminded me that i have 2 bottles of vatika oil. i was planning on going home tonight and doing an overnight oil treatment with a mix of olive, coconut and avocado oil but now im not sure. now im thinking about using my vatika oil. *but the vatika oil stinks* and i wasnt planning on shampooing or co washing tomorrow, just rinsing and go and i cant do that with a funky oil on my hair. so i think im gonna go with my first mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You haven't really gotten anything for yourself, If you want it get it. You have been so kind to everyone. Why don't you treat yourself.


 
I don't need anything.  Except, that Pretty Wrap. 


La:  I should have bought mine when you bought yours because now, the only one's that are On Sale are:  White. 

I just bought that Alaparf last night which was actually: A Reconstructor.  

So I have plenty of Reconstructors. 

So....I need to "Relax" and Try/Use the ones I have. 

Fully Evaluate them and see which ones Work and How they Work (to see which ones need to be a repurchase).


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 25, 2009)

you better get your pretty wrap. I have the strawberry ice wrap.




IDareT'sHair said:


> *I don't need anything. Except, that Pretty Wrap. *
> 
> 
> La: I should have bought mine when you bought yours because now, the only one's that are On Sale are: White.
> ...


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2009)

washnset said:


> it does? I have a cold so I cant smell at all!!! I hope I dont walk down the street smelling funky!


 lol i have the dabur vatika oil and it smells like a farm or the zoo or something really bad. i remember one time when i first got it i mixed it in a conditioner and the smell almost killed me. matter of fact i mixed it with hairveda sitrinilla and everytime i moved it smelled like funck mixed with oranges. i hate that smell lol.

i have the white pretty wrap and i really do love it.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 25, 2009)

I have the same one! since I have a cold and I cant smell, Ill see when I walk down the street tomorrow if people pass out. then Ill know if it smells!




chebaby said:


> lol *i have the dabur vatika oil* and it smells like a farm or the zoo or something really bad. i remember one time when i first got it i mixed it in a conditioner and the smell almost killed me. matter of fact i mixed it with hairveda sitrinilla and everytime i moved it smelled like funck mixed with oranges. i hate that smell lol.
> 
> i have the white pretty wrap and i really do love it.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> lol i have the dabur vatika oil and it smells like a farm or the zoo or something really bad. i remember one time when i first got it i mixed it in a conditioner and the smell almost killed me. matter of fact i mixed it with hairveda sitrinilla and everytime i moved it smelled like funck mixed with oranges. i hate that smell lol.
> 
> i have the white pretty wrap and i really do love it.


 


washnset said:


> I have the same one! since I have a cold and I cant smell, Ill see when I walk down the street tomorrow if people pass out. then Ill know if it smells!


 
Ya'll are too funny


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 25, 2009)

when is the vatika frosting going back up on the site? 12:00am or later in the day?

*patiently waiting with my cc nearby*


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

I have just rinsed the banana brulee and i really like it. I give it 5 colochas. Its a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have just rinsed the banana brulee and i really like it. I give it 5 colochas. Its a keeper.


 
My Friend that initally introduced me to this Forum, Gifted Me the Banana Brulee for me, when I first began my HHJ.  

I thought it was a wonderful product.  This one will probably always reside in Stash City.  

I have the Fortifying Mask but haven't used it yet.  I think I will probably like it just as much. 

Because I need strength.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 25, 2009)

Washnset--I say start trying to order as early as 11:45pm.  Sometimes you can get on early.  There have been times where I have fallen asleep and fortunately wake up the next morning and something has been left.  That will not always happen though.

I have Jasmine's Babassau (sp?) deep condish on now.  I will do an overnight then get up and steam.  It went on nicely.  The two tests are how it reacts to steam and how my hair air dries.  Ya'll know how I do I used a whole 4oz container on my hair so I used something up.  

I washed with Nunu Handmades Flower & Honey shampoo.  I'm disappointed by the smell.  Doesn't smell like anything.  It has the consistency of water.  But it lathers up very easily and a little bit goes a long way.  Hair felt a little stripped but I had done a cleansing tea rinse also.  My hair needed that squeaky clean feeling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i hate that smell lol.
> 
> i have the white pretty wrap and i really do love it.


 
IA Che:  I Hate the Smell of Vatika Oil too.  I'd rather smell like JBCO anyday than Vatika Oil

Now...........Vatika Frosting

That's How You Do It!

*i'll consider the white prettywrap.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2009)

La!  Where You At?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2009)

im going crazy at work. i need to hurry up and get off im ready to oil up my hair lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2009)

chebaby said:


> im going crazy at work. i need to hurry up and get off im ready to oil up my hair lol.


 
Che:  When you were "relaxed" did you ever use the OHM Burnt Sugar Pomade?  If so, what did you think?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Friend that initally introduced me to this Forum, Gifted Me the Banana Brulee for me, when I first began my HHJ.
> 
> I thought it was a wonderful product. This one will probably always reside in Stash City.
> 
> ...


 
I really like it, my hair was really soft and i love the smell. Thanks t



IDareT'sHair said:


> La! Where You At?


 
Im here between the forum and watching tv.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2009)

Random Thoughts:  Like the way my hair is feeling. 

Wished I woulda'_ remembered to do that HOT!_

I am SOOOOOO Outdone.erplexed

_*how did i forget...i've only been blabbing about it all week*_


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 25, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Random Thoughts: Like the way my hair is feeling.
> 
> Wished I woulda'_ remembered to do that HOT!_
> 
> ...


 
You could do one in the middle of the week, with just a little oil and a dryer.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

I can not believe the vatika frosting can not be purchased yet.  Thank goodness I don't wanna buy any because I would be mad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I can not believe the vatika frosting can not be purchased yet. *Thank goodness I don't wanna buy any because I would be mad.*


 
Me Too!

Thanks Charzboss for Hooking a Sista Up! 

Now I can wait patiently for B.F. w/o having my panties all in a bunch.

_*goes off to smell the jar*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You could do one in the middle of the week, with just a little oil and a dryer.


 
No........Imma Wait it out until next Friday.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2009)

akgirl said:


> Hmmm, this might not be good for me...I could see myself being extra heavy-handed so that I can buy something new ;D  Greasy hair here I come!



Come on and join us!! We have fun in here! 



chebaby said:


> i have a hooded dryer(dont know who its by but its probably gold n hot) and i have a heat cap by gold n hot.



Exactly which heat cap do you have, Che?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^

I Have the Mastex.  Which One do you have Brownie?


----------



## iNicola (Sep 26, 2009)

T, what are you currently using for your HOT? Sorry if I missed it. I had to skim the posts since I was so behind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

iNicola said:


> T, what are you currently using for your HOT? Sorry if I missed it. I had to skim the posts since I was so behind.


 
Girl, these are the 50-11 Oils I have that I'll be using up this Fall/Winter:

1) Wheat Germ (used that last week)
2) Organic Soy (was going to use last night and forgot)
3) Sweet Almond
4) Jojoba
5) Macadamia
6) Olive
7) Coconut
8) Apricot Kernel
9) Avacado
10) Vitamin E
11) Sesame Seed

I Also wanted to tell you how Proud I am of You for your LOOOONNGGGG Stretch.  You Held it Down Sis.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, these are the 50-11 Oils I have that I'll be using up this Fall/Winter:
> 
> 1) Wheat Germ (used that last week)
> 2) Organic Soy (was going to use last night and forgot)
> ...



Awww, thanks ...I hope that I have better luck next time making it to 6 months. 

Nice oil collection. I know who to go to for oil reviews when I get back on my buying spree.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Awww, thanks ...I hope that I have better luck next time making it to 6 months.
> 
> Nice oil collection. I know who to go to for oil reviews when I get back on my* buying spree.*


 
Girl, those were already "In Stock" and I had no Clue what to do with them.  I stopped Pre-pooing a while back so really wasn't using any of them except for:  Coconut Oil.

When Americka asked:  "Why don't you use them for HOTS" and it was just a Stroke of Genius when she said that!  So, that's how I decided to get rid of them.  I had Grapeseed too, but used it as a daily treatment.  It is super, super light.

Yes, Your Stretch should most definitely be commended.  It takes alot of Hard Work, Patience and Dedication.  It truly does.

_*and stay "off" the buying spree...don't get back on it*_


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a Mastex heat cap too.  I really like it.  I got it from the product exchange.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I can not believe the vatika frosting can not be purchased yet. Thank goodness I don't wanna buy any because I would be mad.


 
Me too. I kept looking for washnset and midnight came and went, bj gonna sneak and put it onwhile everyone is at work. Im glad i don't want any.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, those were already "In Stock" and I had no Clue what to do with them.  I stopped Pre-pooing a while back so really wasn't using any of them except for:  Coconut Oil.
> 
> When Americka asked:  "Why don't you use them for HOTS" and it was just a Stroke of Genius when she said that!  So, that's how I decided to get rid of them.  I had Grapeseed too, but used it as a daily treatment.  It is super, super light.
> 
> ...


To the bolded, it's going to be very hard but I'll try.

You know, that HOT sounds like something I should do now since I won't be moisturizing my NG for the next few days and it does get pretty dry now. I don't think I'll clarify then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

iNicola said:


> To the bolded, it's going to be very hard but I'll try.
> 
> You know, that HOT sounds like something I should do now since I won't be moisturizing my NG for the next few days and it does get pretty dry now. I don't think I'll clarify then.


 
Girl, My Hair Really Felt Good. (That's why I am Mad I forgot) 


At Some Point, I may even try it with the Oil Added to some Conditioner.  Or Cholestrol.  

I have Lustrasilk Chloestrol and Organics Mayo and Queen Helene Cholestrol all when I was mixing Pre-Poos & Stuff i.e. honey, yogurt, black strap molasses etc. 

Me virtually eliminating shampoo left me with those products because I was using them as a "base" for my pre-poos.  

So, I may add oil to them and use them up too, under my Heat Cap.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

I didn't like the feel of my hair when I rinsed the babassu condish and this is after it was in overnight and me steaming.  It won't be a repurchase.

The Afroveda detangler did a pretty good job today.  I will try it a few more times. Decided the Afroveda Neem +3 is a keeper.

Darcy's Botanical Daily Leave In is most likely a keeper.  I will use it one more time to make a final decision then move on to the Alba to try it out.

Nunulove Handmades poo & mist are alright.  No need to repurchase.  I will just use them up.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I didn't like the feel of my hair when I rinsed the babassu condish and this is after it was in overnight and me steaming. It won't be a repurchase.
> 
> The Afroveda detangler did a pretty good job today. I will try it a few more times. Decided the Afroveda Neem +3 is a keeper.
> 
> ...


 
Did they not do anything wow, how did you like them?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Big shots out to komaza care, superfast shipping, i got my package today, it took exactly 3 days from order to get to my house, i love it. They are in cali and im in the midwest. Woot woot.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Everyone, vatika frosting is 50% off now, i hope you ladies get some, robo posted a thread and everyone is logged off.

Eta: the hairveda site does not list it yet, you have to go to robo's thread and go through the link.

http://www.hairveda.net/vatikafrostingsale.htm


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Did they not do anything wow, how did you like them?


Shampoo is actually alright but I don't like that it's the consistency of water.  It made my hair squeaky clean.  I don't like the smell of the mist.  Girl I gotta have some really high standards or I would need to buy up the world .



La Colocha said:


> Big shots out to komaza care, superfast shipping, i got my package today, it took exactly 3 days from order to get to my house, i love it. They are in cali and im in the midwest. Woot woot.


Yep their shipping is like that.  I ordered from them once and I couldn't get over how fast it was.



La Colocha said:


> Everyone, vatika frosting is 50% off now, i hope you ladies get some, robo posted a thread and everyone is logged off.
> 
> Eta: the hairveda site does not list it yet, you have to go to robo's thread and go through the link.
> 
> http://www.hairveda.net/vatikafrostingsale.htm


 
Look at you researching and figuring stuff out.  50% off.  Lawd I hope you get some Washnset!!! I knew BJ wasn't crazy.  They probably got all kinds of e-mails.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Shampoo is actually alright but I don't like that it's the consistency of water. It made my hair squeaky clean. I don't like the smell of the mist. Girl I gotta have some really high standards or I would need to buy up the world .
> 
> 
> Yep their shipping is like that. I ordered from them once and I couldn't get over how fast it was.
> ...


 
Girl i was thinking about all of you, 50% off is no joke, I was hoping you all would see it, I was about to buy some jars for yall just in case. I know everyone is out and about on saturdays. i hope those who want some get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

*La, Che & Anyone Else*, that Recently Purchased or Already Used the Storage Containers (either the 3 Bin) or the One(s) on Wheels....How are they working out for you?

I stopped in one of the Dollar Stores to pick up some Swiffer & other Cleaning Products and I saw those Large 3 Drawer Clear Storage Containers, they said they were between $12 - $14 Dollars (they weren't sure). 

 And I wasn't carrying one up to the register, because I didn't know if I wanted those on the One on Wheels.  

But They said they only get the ones on wheels around the Holidays.  And I know those drawers probably aren't that deep are they?  The Bottom Drawers to those 3 Drawer Ones looked Fairly Deep.

Please give me some feedback and I may get them tomorrow.  I have alot of LITERS and -- Do those Fit as well?erplexed

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *La, Che & Anyone Else*, that Recently Purchased or Already Used the Storage Containers (either the 3 Bin) or the One(s) on Wheels....How are they working out for you?
> 
> I stopped in one of the Dollar Stores to pick up some Swiffer & other Cleaning Products and I saw those Large 3 Drawer Clear Storage Containers, they said they were between $12 - $14 Dollars (they weren't sure).
> 
> ...


 
My drawers are 16Quart by 15l you maybe able to get up to 3 liters in 1 drawer, 2 the long way and 1 side ways, i only have 3, liter bottles so i have 1 drawer for those. It is pretty deep. When you go back look on the front sticker for the size, anything less than 16 quart you won't be able to fit the liters in. You need 16 or larger. Hth

Times like these i wish we all lived close to each other, i could go with you to help. tis life


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

50% off.............Jesus take the wheel.  Chants * You do not need any vatika frosting* and repeats it over and over.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> 50% off.............Jesus take the wheel. Chants * You do not need any vatika frosting* and repeats it over and over.


 
I know we are in a challenge but girl come on, im even tempted to get a jar and i can't use it. Do it like this, how often does she have this for 50% off?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

They were "nice" I guess I could get those. 

The 3 Drawer Ones.  The Bottom Drawer was definitely "Deep"

Okay:  How did you Organize Again?  Like 1 Drawer for hair supplies i.e. combs etc...1 for _______ and 1 for ___________erplexed

If I go back tomorrow, I will get ALL 3 which will give me 9 drawers.  

And then maybe, look at the ones on wheels whenever I see them.  

I keep remembering the one's from the Shop.  I think they were about 5 drawer.  I can't remember how deep or how much stuff could fit in those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I know we are in a challenge but girl come on, im even tempted to get a jar and i can't use it. Do it like this, how often does she have this for 50% off?


 
I Just Bought 3!  Thanks La & Shay for continuing to talk about 50%

I wasn't suppose to buy any of this until BF?  

I'll send a Jar to my Friend in Pittsburgh, that introduced me to this Forum (as a Lurker) and My HHJ but she never Joined.

The Other 2 will reside in Stashville.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *La, Che & Anyone Else*, that Recently Purchased or Already Used the Storage Containers (either the 3 Bin) or the One(s) on Wheels....How are they working out for you?
> 
> I stopped in one of the Dollar Stores to pick up some Swiffer & other Cleaning Products and I saw those Large 3 Drawer Clear Storage Containers, they said they were between $12 - $14 Dollars (they weren't sure).
> 
> ...


 
The 3 drawer ones I have the liters nor 16 oz stand up.  Just 8oz. I inherited most of mine so I had no control over that. All mine came with wheels but I don't use them.  They won't be moving anywhere.  I can see how wheels would benefit you because you can go shopping in the garage, load up, and wheel it back in the house .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> 50% off.............Jesus take the wheel.


 


It's Not The Wheel Jesus Needs......It's The Credit Cards & the PayPal.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> They were "nice" I guess I could get those.
> 
> The 3 Drawer Ones. The Bottom Drawer was definitely "Deep"
> 
> ...


 
I have 1 drawer for conditoners and shampoos( i only have a few shampoos).

1 for deep conditoners
1 for liters
1 for moisturizers, leave ins, butters and stylers.( i don't have many stylers or moisturizers).

1 for misc, samples, hair accessories ect. I keep my oils with my lotion in the cabinets.

You could place your open products in the drawers and replace from stashville as you use them. I have mine against the wall in the bathroom out of the way. And everything i have is in 1 place.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I know we are in a challenge but girl come on, im even tempted to get a jar and i can't use it. Do it like this, how often does she have this for 50% off?


 
I'm bout to get em too.  She can combine my orders!! Shoot I buy today I seriously will not have to buy vatika frosting for 1-2 years .  Her last vatika sale is the reason I don't need them.  I think I bought 10 .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> The 3 drawer ones I have the liters nor 16 oz stand up. Just 8oz. I inherited most of mine so I had no control over that. All mine came with wheels but I don't use them. *They won't be moving anywhere.* I can see how wheels would benefit you because you can go shopping in the garage, load up, and wheel it back in the house .


 
Girl, I don't bring any of that inside. 

Each Friday (or when I do my Hair) I go out and Get What I am going to use off the Shelves. 

And when I finish, I take it back out. (Perhaps it lessens the "guilt" this way).

The only thing in the Master Bath is the Stuff that I use daily.  

So, I won't be Wheeling it anywhere either, to be honest with you.  And You are absolutely right.  

Thanks Shay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Her last vatika sale is the reason I don't need them. *I think I bought 10 *.


 


Ain't Nothing Like a PJ !


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

IDK I might actually feel bad (this never happens with me) if I'm the reason someone doesn't get their vatika.  I may not get them...


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm bout to get em too. She can combine my orders!! Shoot I buy today I seriously will not have to buy vatika frosting for 1-2 years . Her last vatika sale is the reason I don't need them. I think *I bought 10* .


 

See your different because you use a generous amout of product. You will need those not to run out. I wish komaza had a 50% sale on my conditoner, i would buy 10. I don't use alot of product but i like to use more conditoner.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> IDK I might actually feel bad (this never happens with me) if I'm the reason someone doesn't get their vatika. I may not get them...


 
I know but like before people will buy alot and it will be on exchange forums across the worldwide web. Probably selling for full price plus shipping. I should buy 10 and ..... jk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I wish komaza had a 50% sale on my conditoner, i would buy 10. I don't use alot of product but i like to use more conditoner.


 
IA: If It was something I really liked:

I'd buy 10 Too and not even Blink!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> See your different because you use a generous amout of product. You will need those not to run out.


Yeah...so I won't run out maybe I do need more .


Before I forget you know we have a discount for Komaza right? I think it's LHCF and it's 5%.  Check the discount thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

And Charz is in Class Taking Her Test! 

I Know she'd want 30 or 40!

I Sure Hope She Knows................


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I know but like before people will buy alot and it will be on exchange forums across the worldwide web. Probably selling for full price plus shipping. I should buy 10 and ..... jk.


 
Girl, I have gotten ALOT of my Hairveda from the product exchange.  They ship faster .  I bought 3 vatika frostings.  Takes me back up to 10 .


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And Charz is in Class Taking Her Test!
> 
> I Know she'd want 30 or 40!
> 
> I Sure Hope She Knows................


 
Really, she was just selling some not too long ago on product exchange.  I think she had 5 she was selling. She changed her mind about it again maybe or possibly just trying to take down the stash a bit? Knowing her just trying to fund more products .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *She changed her mind about it again*.


 
Oh....In that case.....She Be Airight.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just checked my e-mail and had gotten one from Hairveda.  They said the sale lasts through October 1st or until supplies last.  I doubt that stuff will make it through the weekend but maybe she suuuuper stocked up.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Really, she was just selling some not too long ago on product exchange. I think she had 5 she was selling. She changed her mind about it again maybe or possibly just trying to take down the stash a bit? Knowing her just trying to fund more products .


 
Im glad you ladies got yours now i can calm down.My job is completed.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I just checked my e-mail and had gotten one from Hairveda. They said the sale lasts through October 1st or until supplies last. I doubt that stuff will make it through the weekend but maybe she suuuuper stocked up.


 
We got here np,nc,bhm and where ever else. I would be surprised if it makes it to monday.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

I have an itch but im not going to scratch it. I have a goal and im going to stick to. Im going to be good. Help me Lawd.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 26, 2009)

I purchased my vatika frosting!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have an itch but im not going to scratch it. I have a goal and im going to stick to. Im going to be good. Help me Lawd.


 
This can be so hard sometimes.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

washnset said:


> I purchased my vatika frosting!!!!


 
Good! I was wondering about you.


----------



## Charz (Sep 26, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> Happy Birthday, Charz!!!!!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend.





Aggie said:


> Happy birthday Charzbozz. Have a wonderful weekend of celebrations and I pray you enjoy every minute of it.





panamoni said:


> Sounds like a fun weekend.  Have fun.  Happy Birthday!




Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charz (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And Charz is in Class Taking Her Test!
> 
> I Know she'd want 30 or 40!
> 
> I Sure Hope She Knows................




 I tried ordering but I cant! What gives!


----------



## Charz (Sep 26, 2009)

Nvm I found out how! Hee hee!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Nvm I found out how! Hee hee!


 
...................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

Wonder if It's SOLD OUT Yet????


----------



## iNicola (Sep 26, 2009)

Used up my Aphpgee 2 min reconstructor and a bottle of Keracare Humecto. I have a few more of the Humecto to go though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Used up my Aphpgee 2 min reconstructor and a bottle of Keracare Humecto. I have a few more of the Humecto to go though.


 
I'm not a PUSHA Or Anything BUT.............

Are you getting on the 50% Off of Vatika Frosting???


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Used up my Aphpgee 2 min reconstructor and a bottle of Keracare Humecto. I have a few more of the Humecto to go though.


 
Good job inicola, how do you ladies use your products. I think im skimping because i can't use up nothing for the life of me. Its like a slow drip, i see it going down but it takes forever to get to the bottom.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good job inicola, how do you ladies use your products. I think im skimping because *i can't use up nothing for the life of me. Its like a slow drip, i see it going down but it takes forever to get to the bottom.*


 
Me Either. 

Using Up Stuff: Is a SLLLOOOWWW Process.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Either.
> 
> Using Up Stuff: Is a SLLLOOOWWW Process.


 
Girl i could have sworn at least my samples would be gone. Lawd have mercy i just don't know what to do.


----------



## Charz (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm not gonna buy some, I'm not gonna buys some. Why do I have $60 worth of stuff in my cart?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *I'm not gonna buy some, I'm not gonna buys some. Why do I have $60 worth of stuff in my cart?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> .


----------



## iNicola (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm not a PUSHA Or Anything BUT.............
> 
> Are you getting on the 50% Off of Vatika Frosting???


:axehunter:















































Ok....I did buy some. I'm weak, there I said. I know, I know, I say one thing and then do another. I won't get mad if ya'll don't take me seriously anymore . I can control myself...but when I see something being 50% off.....okoke:. Maybe cutting out sales was *not *a good idea or I should have given myself passes. I was actually hoping it would be sold out before I completed my order ...i mean, that would have been the only way to stop myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I'm not gonna buy some, I'm not gonna buys some. Why do I have $60 worth of stuff in my cart?


 
  Errrr Ummm How about....Because you have Issues. 

You Have a Substance Abuse i.e. Product Abuse Problem.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Good job inicola, how do you ladies use your products. I think im skimping because i can't use up nothing for the life of me. Its like a slow drip, i see it going down but it takes forever to get to the bottom.


Oh, it's slow! I purposely used more conditioner than I needed sometimes.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

iNicola said:


> :axehunter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl i was promoting that sale like i was going to buy something, 50% off is too good to pass up. I would have got some too, if i could use it. I was excited for yall.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Oh, it's slow!* I purposely used more conditioner than I needed sometimes*.


 
 I tried that with my silk elements dc, i scooped my whole hand in that jar and put like 3 big globs on. It took me for ever to rinse it out. and the jar still looks full.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

iNicola said:


> *Ok....I did buy some. I'm weak, there I said. I know, I know, I say one thing and then do another. I won't get mad if ya'll don't take me seriously anymore *. I can control myself...but when I see something being 50% off.....okoke:. *Maybe cutting out sales was not a good idea or I should have given myself passes. I was actually hoping it would be sold out before I completed my order ...i mean, that would have been the only way to stop myself.*


 
IK. I Was on the War Path earlier this Week, about how WE ALL NEED HELP! 

Logged Off Went to Bed:  Ya'll Remember that?

And then I Turn Around and Buy 3 VF's. I just said this a.m. I wasn't going to. 

But, I didn't know it was 50% off (IK...excuses, excuses)

I Also Hoped it would be SOLD OUT Before I placed My Order. 

BJ Prolly said: Ya'll Trippin' Imma Make This Money, I Ain't Sellin' Out till ALL Ya'll Broke!

Where is CHE???????


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Im going to use some komaza moisture mist today to moisturize my hair. It doesn't need much today. I want to dc more than 2x a week but that may be too much. Like monday, wendsday and friday. I might try it for 1 week to see if it benefits my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

Random Thoughts:  I played around with my SEDU.  I kept it between 310-320.  

I was tempted to crank up the heat.

Che: sent me some FHI Hotsauce (as part of a trade), I didn't use it tho' because I have some IC Fantasia Heat Protectant Already Open from when I was phony bunning, so I will use that up First.

Funny thing:  I was looking at that FHI Hot Sauce on-line as an option for flat-ironing, and I got it today from a dear friend.

Wasn't that Special?

In the Life of a PJ....things like that really matter.


----------



## panamoni (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok so keep your fingers crossed that they still have one bottle left on Monday for me.  So, today, I went to Ulta, and bought:
- Joico K-Pak sample pack (poo, condish, reconstructor, moisture condish)
- chopsticks and a cute hair tie clip w ouchless elastic.   
Can't wait to try the Joico products. I didn't run out of anything, but...you know...


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I'm not gonna buy some, I'm not gonna buys some. Why do I have $60 worth of stuff in my cart?


 

Like I can talk .  I've spent a little over $50 on Hairveda in the past 2 days.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im going to use some komaza moisture mist today to moisturize my hair. It doesn't need much today. I want to dc more than 2x a week but that may be too much. Like monday, wendsday and friday. I might try it for 1 week to see if it benefits my hair.


 
You could do a deep cowash 1x/wk.  Cowash with a deep condish and leave it on for like 10 minutes or so and wash it out.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> You could do a deep cowash 1x/wk. Cowash with a deep condish and leave it on for like 10 minutes or so and wash it out.


 
Thanks shay i will try this, its not freezing out yet, but its rainy and cold like lower 50's-60's. Im going to see how long i can do this for.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Ok *so keep your fingers crossed that they still have one bottle left on Monday for me.* So, today, I went to Ulta, and bought:
> - Joico K-Pak sample pack (poo, condish, reconstructor, moisture condish)
> - chopsticks and a cute hair tie clip w ouchless elastic.
> Can't wait to try the Joico products. I didn't run out of anything, but...you know...


 
I will pray for you pana.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I will pray for you pana.


 
I doubt if it makes it till Midnight! 

The 10-20 Jar'ers are in High Alert!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I doubt if it makes it till Midnight!
> 
> The 10-20 Jar'ers are in High Alert!


 
I guess she stopped limiting amounts.  At one point she did because of us 10-20 Jar'ers .


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I doubt if it makes it till Midnight!
> 
> The 10-20 Jar'ers are in High Alert!


 
I have never seen anything like it in my life. Bj is probably like, not again. Its kind of fasinating to see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

It is!  She should feel "Proud" of Her Product.  It Speaks Volumes. 

Because these Ladies are Some of the Harshest Critics of All Things Hair Out there!

They will Castrate a Product in 20 seconds flat.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It is! She should feel "Proud" of Her Product. It Speaks Volumes.
> 
> Because these Ladies are Some of the Harshest Critics of All Things Hair Out there!
> 
> *They will Castrate a Product in 20 seconds flat*.


 
Ok word of mouth is something else, especially being a pj we know all the juice.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 26, 2009)

*sitting under the dryer*

IDK, maybe it hasn't sold out yet because it's not available on the main page? 

You know what's sad? After I made my purchase I sent an email asking if I could add more to the current order.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 26, 2009)

I want to ask if I can add something too! Knowing these ladies, VF will be on back order until 2011 




iNicola said:


> *sitting under the dryer*
> 
> IDK, maybe it hasn't sold out yet because it's not available on the main page?
> 
> *You know what's sad? After I made my purchase I sent an email asking if I could add more to the current order.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

iNicola said:


> *sitting under the dryer*
> 
> IDK, maybe it hasn't sold out yet because it's not available on the main page?
> 
> *You know what's sad? After I made my purchase I sent an email asking if I could add more to the current order*.


 
Girl, When You Fell Off the Wagon You Fell Hard!



washnset said:


> *VF will be on back order until 2011*


 
Good One WnS!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2009)

I got 2 jars of the Vatika, some Cocasta, and the Spritz. I have no idea what I'll do with the Vatika. Maybe my sister will want one. The Cocasta I did need. I used up my last one. I also used up the last of my Hydratherma Gentle Amino poo and another bottle of the Oil. I have 1 1/2 left of the oil so I have to restock soon. 

I had about five tabs in Firefox, all with full shopping carts. I resisted them all! For now...


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I got 2 jars of the Vatika, some Cocasta, and the Spritz. I have no idea what I'll do with the Vatika. Maybe my sister will want one. The Cocasta I did need. I used up my last one. I also used up the last of my Hydratherma Gentle Amino poo and another bottle of the Oil. I have 1 1/2 left of the oil so I have to restock soon.
> 
> *I had about five tabs in Firefox, all with full shopping carts. I resisted them all! For now*...


 
Goodjob, i never filled a shopping cart and didn't buy, that takes will power.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Goodjob, i never filled a shopping cart and didn't buy, that takes will power.


 
Well, I just read Lita's review of Verbena on Etsy! I'm gonna knock her out with her reviews of all that good Etsy stuff!!  I want to get some of the soaps and creams!!  I'm gonna see if she will make a custom order for me so I can get some samples.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Well, I just read Lita's review of *Verbena on Etsy!* I'm gonna knock her out with her reviews of all that good Etsy stuff!!  I want to get some of the soaps and creams!!  I'm gonna see if she will make a custom order for me so I can get some samples.


 
Oh you going to the pj's paradise, good luck brownie.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Well, I just read Lita's review of Verbena on Etsy! I'm gonna knock her out with her reviews of all that good Etsy stuff!!  I want to get some of the soaps and creams!!  I'm gonna see if she will make a custom order for me so I can get some samples.


 
Lita, Lita, Lita--She is quite dangerous .  Why somebody asked her why don't she change her name to etsy ????


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

I want to do something to my hair, i would like to use some product, yeah im bored. I already moisturized, i guess i can take inventory of new stock on notepad.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Lita, Lita, Lita--She is quite dangerous . *Why somebody asked her why don't she change her name to etsy* ????


 
 I saw that!!
Yeah, I gotta start looking out for her name before I click on a review thread. I want to try some of that stuff, though. I think my nieces would like a lot of it. It would make great stocking stuffers for them (and me ).


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 26, 2009)

Yesterday I bought two packets of hair one.  I'm a diehard WEN fan however, my WEN is running low...and I just has to see how hair one compares!!!


----------



## Charz (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Like I can talk .  I've spent a little over $50 on Hairveda in the past 2 days.



Dang gurl, the spritz got you huh?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> Yesterday I bought two packets of hair one. I'm a diehard WEN fan however, my WEN is running low...and I just has to see how hair one compares!!!


 
OK let us know how you like it.


----------



## Charz (Sep 26, 2009)

Dang you think the Black Friday Sale from Hairveda will be good? I wanna wait till then....


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh, La, I saw you in the What Did You Buy thread....... quite a stock up!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, La, I saw you in the What Did You Buy thread....... quite a stock up!!!


 
Thank you *curtsies*I gotta make sure the colochas are taken care of this winter.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 26, 2009)

I just purchased Avocado and Silk Deep Penetrating Conditioner from Jasmine's. She has an etsy page too. Dont tell Lita!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *Thank you *curtsies**I gotta make sure the colochas are taken care of this winter.


 


I have gotten quite a few new conditioners lately so I plan NOT to buy any for at least a month ohwell. But, I want to try the Califa so I think that will be the first one I get to try.


----------



## Charz (Sep 26, 2009)

I just finished a 16  ounce jar of Shescentit Tea Tree and Grapefruit Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Dang gurl, the spritz got you huh?


Yep, you know I've been waiting.  $4.00 a bottle too 




Charzboss said:


> Dang you think the Black Friday Sale from Hairveda will be good? I wanna wait till then....


 I'm sure she will have some stuff 50% of then too.  What makes people go crazy are her prices!!! They dirt cheap anyway then you take 50% off .  Imma do some research on her forum and let you know what she had on sale & the prices.  I don't care bout the wait because I'm knee deep in her stuff anyway.  Give it bout 3 weeks and people will be complaining and talking bout calling the BBB.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I have gotten quite a few new conditioners lately so I plan NOT to buy any for at least a month ohwell. But, I want to try the Califa so I think that will be the first one I get to try.


 
I love the califa conditoner, it has nice slip, and makes my hair soft, it also smells sexy be in the shower like:blondboob heeeyyyy.


----------



## Charz (Sep 26, 2009)

Taliah waajid, LC is it all natural?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

washnset said:


> I just purchased Avocado and Silk Deep Penetrating Conditioner from Jasmine's. She has an etsy page too. Dont tell Lita!


 
Jasmine has her own website too.  It is www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com

The discount code is hairluv. It's good for 10% off.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I love the califa conditoner, it has nice slip, and makes my hair soft, it also *smells sexy be in the shower like:blondboob heeeyyyy*.


 
Hmmm, very interesting...


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Taliah waajid, LC is it all natural?


 
Not all, what you need i can get ingredients for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I want to do something to my hair, i would like to use some product, yeah im bored. I already moisturized, i guess i can take inventory of new stock on notepad.


 
Yeah, I may take Inventory after I get My New Bins tomorrow.  That should be a "chore" 

BabyBoy is coming over, I would ask him to do it, (he's good at stuff like that) but.....I don't want him to see the Madness.

He has to perform: _*"other duties as assigned"*_


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I may take Inventory after I get My New Bins tomorrow. That should be a "chore"
> 
> BabyBoy is coming over, I would ask him to do it, (he's good at stuff like that) but.....I don't want him to see the Madness.
> 
> *He has to perform: *_**"other duties as assigned*"*_


 
Hot mama, don't hurt him girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hot mama, don't hurt him girl.


 
Girl..........He's Going DOWN........It's been a minute!

I Just wish my Hair looked cuter. He has put up with the tragic setback of 1969. 

now....I am on the road to recovery....He is probably like:

When we first met, he was always messing with my hair...not so much nowerplexed

Oh Well...It'll get Greater Later.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 26, 2009)

dag! I missed out on 10% off! I thought using etsy would have been better since my paypal information is already there. Now I know!




Shay72 said:


> Jasmine has her own website too. It is www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com
> 
> The discount code is hairluv. It's good for 10% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

washnset said:


> *dag! I missed out on 10% off!* I thought using etsy would have been better since my paypal information is already there. Now I know!


 
You Have to Ask the Veterans Around These Here Parts.... before You Go Off and Buy Something....You never know what helpful hints _"seasoned product junkies might have for you"_

_You Better Ask Somebody!_


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yep, you know I've been waiting. $4.00 a bottle too


 
Let me correct myself.  I paid $6.75 a bottle.  In the past I think the small bottles of hydrasoft--4 oz were actually $3.00 at some point.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2009)

washnset said:


> dag! I missed out on 10% off! I thought using etsy would have been better since my paypal information is already there. Now I know!


 
 Now, you know better than ordering something without checking the Board for a discount first!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

Okay after researching:
Last year's Hairveda's Black Friday sale was from midnight to midnight.  It was $2.00 off every item in the store.  Ya'll that means some of her products were as low as $1.00 and quite a few somewhere between $4-$10.  That's why people lost their minds.  I don't even remember much of what I bought.  I just remember I couldn't get my hydra...I ain't been right since.

Am I the last to know that she sells the Amala Cream Rinse in 32 oz now?


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay after researching:
> 
> Last year's Hairveda's Black Friday sale was from midnight to midnight. It was $2.00 off every item in the store. Ya'll that means some of her products were as low as $1.00 and quite a few somewhere between $4-$10.
> 
> Am I the last to know that she sells the Amala Cream Rinse in 32 oz now?


 
No, the last one i bought it wasn't listed then only 16oz.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> No, the last one i bought it wasn't listed then only 16oz.


 
I guess that is the advantage of stalking and researching the site .


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I guess that is the advantage of stalking and researching the site .


 
You gotta know your products to push them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

I Still want my Sitrinillah...I don't know WHY I just didn't buy that and the Green Tea Butter today...But I'll wait.

I also want the Qhemet Burdock Root Cream and at first, I thought the OHM Burnt Sugar, but it is feeling a little too dense for me to invest in a Big Jar.erplexed  Thanks Charz for sending that.  I really appreciate it.

I don't know how well it'll work on relaxed hair (any thoughts?). It's very heavy & thick. 

Great for your ends tho' and the smell is wonderful.

I think I'll get a couple things during the SheScentIt Anniversary Sale.

Not Sure What I'll do on BF now.erplexed  Maybe Nothing.

My Prettywrap for the 11 Thousanth Time.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Still want my Sitrinillah...I don't know WHY I just didn't buy that and the *Green Tea Butter today*...But I'll wait.
> 
> I also want the Qhemet Burdock Root Cream and at first, I thought the OHM Burnt Sugar, but it is feeling a little too dense for me to invest in a Big Jar.erplexed Thanks Charz for sending that. I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


 
That was pulled until further notice. You can always add to your order just email her.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> You gotta know your products to push them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> *That was pulled until further notice.* You can always add to your order just email her.


 
Yeah... I keep forgetting that about the Green Tea. 

Shay told me. You told me.  DUH?

I still have the Sitrinilliah Chillin' in the Fridge from my 1st Purchase.  I will begin to use that maybe next week.  Steaming.

I'll wait.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't know how well it'll work on relaxed hair (any thoughts?). It's very heavy & thick.


 
I'm texlaxed with thick hair and nearly 3 months post and that stuff is too heavy for me.  Maybe further in my transition I may revisit but for right now--no.  It was weighing my hair down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm texlaxed with thick hair and nearly 3 months post and *that stuff is too heavy for me*. Maybe further in my transition I may revisit but for right now--no. *It was weighing my hair down*.


 
Girl, it is: THICK!  Thanks, I thought it was me. 

But Boy does it smell good. 

I will use it on my ends.  They need help.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2009)

When is the Shescentit anniversary sale again?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> When is the Shescentit anniversary sale again?


 
Well..the Anniversary is in "October" I think.  I don't know when the SALE is tho'

Why....Wha' Choo Gettin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

UPDATE LADIES.............DECIDED to Return the SEDU and Order the FHI Runway Instead.

Packing Up the SEDU.  The Runway has already been through "CheckOut" So, it's a Done Deal.

Will be taking SEDU to the Post Office on Monday.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> OK let us know how you like it.



What???? Have you tried it? Now you got me scurred!!!!


----------



## iNicola (Sep 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, When You Fell Off the Wagon You Fell Hard!


 I sure did.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I may take Inventory after I get My New Bins tomorrow.  That should be a "chore"
> 
> BabyBoy is coming over, I would ask him to do it, (he's good at stuff like that) but.....I don't want him to see the Madness.
> 
> *He has to perform: *"other duties as assigned"**


 Girl, get him.



IDareT'sHair said:


> UPDATE LADIES.............DECIDED to Return the SEDU and Order the FHI Runway Instead.
> 
> Packing Up the SEDU.  The Runway has already been through "CheckOut" So, it's a Done Deal.
> 
> Will be taking SEDU to the Post Office on Monday.


Ok...what was wrong with it? I would like to Runway too....because of the hype  although I don't plan on flat ironing. My hair is looking good right about now but it took forever to dry my rollerset. I want a Pibbs....where are the deals on that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Ok...what was wrong with it? I would like to Runway too....because of the hype  although I don't plan on flat ironing. My hair is looking good right about now but it took forever to dry my rollerset. I want a Pibbs....where are the deals on that?


 
Nothing was wrong. 

I just decided to "upgrade" since I don't plan on replacing any equipment anytime soon. I don't want to keep it and always be thinking: "I wonder if I shoulda' got the FHI Runway instead?" You know? 

And then turn around and buy one. (You know how we are)

I thought I saw a Deal on the PIBBS....Because I asked about it, and they said it was specifically good on Rollersets. Check the Threads.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nothing was wrong.
> 
> I just decided to "upgrade" since I don't plan on replacing any equipment anytime soon. I don't want to keep it and always be thinking: "*I wonder if* I shoulda' got the FHI Runway instead?" You know?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know that feeling. Hmm....let me go find that thread.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 27, 2009)

hi ladies, i have been mia today. i was gonna buy another 3 drawer bin but i will buy it tomorrow. my hair looked a hot mess today because it rained all day long so my hair never dried since i was out all day.
im so excited to do my cornrows tomorrow. im gonna pre poo with trader joes NS mixed with olive oil, shampoo with black soap and then a quickie with kbb deep condish. im gonna braid with kbb hair milk, shea butter and cocasta oil. i cant wait.

im tempted to get vatika frosting but i wont because i have two opened jars. however next month i plan on getting whpped gelly and sitrinilla.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 27, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> What???? Have you tried it? Now you got me scurred!!!!


 
No maam i was just teasing with you ((hugs)). Please do let us know how you like it.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 27, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hi ladies, i have been mia today. i was gonna buy another 3 drawer bin but i will buy it tomorrow. my hair looked a hot mess today because it rained all day long so my hair never dried since i was out all day.
> im so excited to do my cornrows tomorrow. im gonna pre poo with trader joes NS mixed with olive oil, shampoo with black soap and then a quickie with kbb deep condish. im gonna braid with kbb hair milk, shea butter and cocasta oil. i cant wait.
> 
> *im tempted to get vatika frosting but i wont* because i have two opened jars. however next month i plan on getting whpped gelly and sitrinilla.


 
They are now limiting how many you can buy, it must be getting low, girl i would have scoop up a few jars for half off.



Ladies im doing product inventory right now. I can't sleep so ill be up for a minute. I want to dc with my dryer but everyone is asleep, ill probably do one later with the curls deep conditioner since its still the weekend. On the weekdays i will do a deep cowash(thanks shay).


----------



## Charz (Sep 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> UPDATE LADIES.............DECIDED to Return the SEDU and Order the FHI Runway Instead.
> 
> Packing Up the SEDU.  The Runway has already been through "CheckOut" So, it's a Done Deal.
> 
> Will be taking SEDU to the Post Office on Monday.




Good plan! I'd get it from Folica with the 15 percent off! They are a great company!


----------



## Charz (Sep 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, it is: THICK!  Thanks, I thought it was me.
> 
> But Boy does it smell good.
> 
> I will use it on my ends.  They need help.



Haha! I use it for my edges with my scarf!


----------



## Charz (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## chebaby (Sep 27, 2009)

good morning ladies. i cant sleep and this is early for me. im gong to pre poo with TJ NS with the evoo and honey in a little bit. i just dont wanna go downstairs to get the oil because people will start talking to me and its too early lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Good plan! I'd get it from Folica with the 15 percent off! They are a great company!


 
I Did.  That's Where I purchased the SEDU.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Haha! I use it for my edges with my scarf!


 
I'm glad you sent me a Sample, because I would have "blindly" ordered it and then End Up Trading it w/Che


----------



## Charz (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank goodness the VF is out of stock! I beat it yall, I beat the temptation!


----------



## Charz (Sep 27, 2009)

MS. TERRI!  I HOPE YOU DIDN'T ORDER YET! THE VIP20 COUPON STILL WORKS, FOR 20% OFFFFF!!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 27, 2009)

yea me too Charz, i went to hairveda going to get two jars after i said i wuldnt. im glad i cant cause i dont need it.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *Thank goodness the VF is out of stock*! I beat it yall, I beat the temptation!


 
I hope pana got her some, when i saw this morning i knew they were running low. Good job charz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> MS. TERRI! I HOPE YOU DIDN'T ORDER YET! THE VIP20 COUPON STILL WORKS, FOR 20% OFFFFF!!!!!


 
I Did.  I ordered last night. 

If You Wouldn't Have Been Out *Partying ALL  NIGHT* For your Birthday!  

You could have Helped A Sista Out!

btw:  good job.  resisting the VF.  there is hope for a PUSHA like you afterall!

Hey Wait A Minute....How do YOU know the Coupon works.....Did You Order One?????


----------



## Charz (Sep 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Did.  I ordered last night.
> 
> If You Wouldn't Have Been Out *Partying ALL  NIGHT* For your Birthday!
> 
> ...




Cancel the order.......ASAP!

Yes I did!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 27, 2009)

I have changed my mind about what i want to dc with today. I really want to use the curls dc, but in honor of this challenge i will use up the rest of my sample of komaza califa conditoner as a dc. There is half a bottle left and i used half the first time. So now i can finally say im going to use something up. I have 1 under my belt even if it is a sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I have changed my mind about what i want to dc with today. I really want to use the curls dc, but in honor of this challenge i will use up the rest of my sample of komaza califa conditoner as a dc. There is half a bottle left and i used half the first time. *So now i can finally say im going to use something up. I have 1 under my belt even if it is a sample*.


 
Good Job.

Anytime Something is gone is a plus.  

I use those Vials of Fermodyl every week, and this week 

I thought:  Well, at least I use up one of these a week.  

So, that is using up something.  samples, vials, etc....


----------



## chebaby (Sep 27, 2009)

yall, i found a devacurl one condition in my stash. thats crazy and sad at the same time lol. so i i will be working on getting that out of the way. i will be mixing it with vatika oil to get rid of that stinky crap too lol.
the things im working on now are my vatika frosting, its about 40% full, trader joe NS conditioner (i mixed in the evoo and honey in the bottle) and my kbb hair milk.
i almost forgot how much i love the trader joe conditioner, it makes my hair so soft, and the ingredients are almost identical to giovanni sas conditioner which i love too.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Job.
> 
> Anytime Something is gone is a plus.
> 
> ...


 
Yes your right, its not a huge step for mankindBut a small step for me.


----------



## redecouvert (Sep 27, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I failed this challenge miserably
i just bought 5 jars of vatika frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2009)

redecouverte said:


> I just wanted to say that I failed this challenge miserably
> i just bought 5 jars of vatika frosting


 
Aww....RedC:  Girl, Don't Feel Bad! 

Most of Us Attacked the VF Too! 

I Bought 3 so.........you are right with us.

Just Keep Using Up Stuff You Have.


----------



## Americka (Sep 27, 2009)

redecouverte said:


> I just wanted to say that I failed this challenge miserably
> i just bought 5 jars of vatika frosting





IDareT'sHair said:


> Aww....RedC:  Girl, Don't Feel Bad!
> 
> Most of Us Attacked the VF Too!
> 
> ...



I also bought three and they were on sale. I believe sales and other discounts are allowed on this challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2009)

Americka said:


> I also bought three and they were on sale. I believe sales and other discounts are allowed on this challenge.


 
Right!  And at $5.00 a Jar


Americka:  I was thinking about using it as a HOT? What do you think?  How are you going to use it?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 27, 2009)

im glad brownie sent me a vatika frosting not too long ago. so im good until i get some vatika money lol.


----------



## Americka (Sep 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Right!  And at $5.00 a Jar
> 
> 
> Americka:  I was thinking about using it as a HOT? What do you think?  How are you going to use it?



T, you must have been reading my mind! I've been thinking 'bout that for quite some time, but I only had the jar Charz blessed me with. I normally use it on my edges and to seal my ends. When I get my order, I will definitely try it as a HOT. I love this stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> *MS. TERRI! I HOPE YOU DIDN'T ORDER YET! THE VIP20 COUPON STILL WORKS, FOR 20% OFFFFF!!!!!*


 
OK....PUSHA....This is what I did:  

I re-ordered the FHI with the VIP20 Discount Code.  

So...I will call their customer service in the a.m. and cancel the other one I ordered with the 15% discount.

Thanks


----------



## chebaby (Sep 27, 2009)

T, you dont play around wit dem discounts do ya lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2009)

chebaby said:


> T, you dont play around wit dem discounts do ya lol.


 
Not that I am trying to use Major Heat or Anything, but, I don't want to always wonder: "What If" Either.

And I am not trying to keep upgrading/replacing tools, equipment, etc...then I will be an Equipment Junkie. 


i.e. 17 Curling Irons, 4 Blow Dryers, 3 Steamers etc....I ain't tryna' go there. 

So, let me just go on & get the Runway and be Done Wit It.


----------



## Charz (Sep 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> OK....PUSHA....This is what I did:
> 
> I re-ordered the FHI with the VIP20 Discount Code.
> 
> ...



Hee hee, thats what I woulda done! That saved like 15 bucks! playa please!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not that I am trying to use Major Heat or Anything, but, I don't want to always wonder: "What If" Either.
> 
> And I am not trying to keep upgrading/replacing tools, equipment, etc...then I will be an Equipment Junkie.
> 
> ...


 i hear ya. at one point i had so many freaking blowdriers it was crazy. nw im down to two. 1 t3 and one bed head. i dont need none of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i hear ya. at one point i had so many freaking blowdriers it was crazy. nw im down to two. 1 t3 and one bed head. i dont need none of them.


 
See.........PJ-ism Ain't No Joke.  It's a Real Illness.  And That's the Beauty of this Challenge.  Making Analytical Purchases.  That's What we ALL Should be Doing before we Hit that "CHECKOUT BUTTON/SEND ORDER" 

See:  La Colocha -- If this Challenge woulda' been around Che wouldn't be sitting up in there with _SO MANY FREAKING BLOWDRYERS (As she put it)._

So, this Challenge is helping us make better decisions about the massive amounts of money we spend on products, equipment & tools.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> See.........PJ-ism Ain't No Joke. It's a Real Illness. And That's the Beauty of this Challenge. Making Analytical Purchases. That's What we ALL Should be Doing before we Hit that "CHECKOUT BUTTON/SEND ORDER"
> 
> See: La Colocha -- If this Challenge woulda' been around Che wouldn't be sitting up in there with _SO MANY FREAKING BLOWDRYERS (As she put it)._
> 
> So, this Challenge is helping us make better decisions about the massive amounts of money we spend on products, equipment & tools.


 
Yep it sure has.

I see vatika was resurrected from the grave Pana better snatch some up this time.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 27, 2009)

Im going to buy my shescentit before the sale, possibly next week if i like my samples. Im not going to wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im going to buy my shescentit before the sale, possibly next week if i like my samples. Im not going to wait.


 
Okay....What do you think You'll be getting from SheScentIt? 

Have you decided?  I want a couple of the conditioning rinses.  

I'm going to wait and see if she does anything for Her Anniversary tho'


----------



## Charz (Sep 27, 2009)

Jojoba Hemp Conditioning Shampoo 16 oz 

Tea-Tree Deep Cleansing Shampoo  16 oz 	

2X Jojoba Healthy Hair Serum  

Fortifying Hair Masque 16 oz 

2X Jojoba Hair Milk  

3X New! Coco Creme Leave-In Conditioner 

2X Scalp Spritz  

6X Moisture Mist Leave-In Conditioner   	

And this stuff if its out by then

An intensive reconstructive treatment (packed with rich strengthening ingredients such as Keratin, Collagen, Hydrolyzed proteins and Okra 

A cream hairdress packed with rich antioxidants for soft shiny hair.

An old fashion hair pomade( just like the one my grandma used to make  with natural ayurvedic additives.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 27, 2009)

chebaby said:


> im glad brownie sent me a vatika frosting not too long ago. so im good until i get some vatika money lol.



 And I ordered two so whenever you need another...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> An intensive reconstructive treatment (packed with rich strengthening ingredients such as Keratin, Collagen, Hydrolyzed proteins and Okra
> 
> A cream hairdress packed with rich antioxidants for soft shiny hair.
> 
> An old fashion hair pomade( just like the one my grandma used to make  with natural ayurvedic additives.


 
Oooo! I'm Getting These too!   WOW!  I hope they are out! 

Thanks PUSHA!

You Are On It!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Jojoba Hemp Conditioning Shampoo 16 oz
> 
> Tea-Tree Deep Cleansing Shampoo  16 oz
> 
> ...



I plan on getting the bolded, too.  I can't wait til the new stuff comes out. I got the Hair Milk but it just didn't do anything for me. I only used it twice but no go. I'm going to get some conditioner rinses, too.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....What do you think You'll be getting from SheScentIt?
> 
> Have you decided? I want a couple of the conditioning rinses.
> 
> I'm going to wait and see if she does anything for Her Anniversary tho'


 
I already tried the banana brulee so i want a 16oz of that. I have to try the jojoba shampoo and honey conditioner, they will be here next week. If i like those i will get the 16oz of those and 1 scalp spritz. I don't want to get too much stuff because shescentit has the shortest shelf life of all my products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I already tried the banana brulee so i want a 16oz of that. I have to try the jojoba shampoo and honey conditioner, they will be here next week. If i like those i will get the 16oz of those and 1 scalp spritz. I don't want to get too much stuff *because shescentit has the shortest shelf life of all my products.*


 
Good Point La. 

Which Reminds Me:  I better start using my Fortifying Mask.  

I've had it since the Sale she had this summer.  I think that was around "July" 4th?erplexed

I will also probably get the Avacado, Honey and an Olive & Orange Conditioning Rinse along with some of the new stuff Charz named.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Point La.
> 
> Which Reminds Me: I better start using my Fortifying Mask.
> 
> ...


 
I know the conditoners have a shelf life of 6 months more if you put them in the fridge and the shampoo is a year. Ot but i love how komaza prints the exact date on the product for when it expires, like food, So no guessing if its still good. I wish all companies did that. Especially if they are not made to order companies, ain't no telling how long some places have thier products before they ship them out.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 27, 2009)

thanx brownie. but i weak and i turned around and ordered 2 vatika frostings and a sitrinilla lol. i said i wouldnt but when a second stock went up i just couldnt help myself.

also, am i the only one not feeling shescentit all like that? i mean i love the banana brulee and i like the coco creme leave in but thats about it. i think the rest of her conditioners act the same on my hair. they are ok but not like ooh la la. and her butters arent moisturizing to my hair.

anyway right now i am waiting for my hair to air dry at least 80% before i start braiding. i rinsed the TJ conditioner out and my hair was sooooo soft. then i shampoo'd with black soap and then did a quick condition and detangling session with devacurl one conditioner. while that stuff was in my hair i kept thinking "why in the world did i stop using this stuff? my hair is sooooo soft, OMG". and then when i rinsed it out i realized why i gave it up. its just not worth $18. its soft while its in my hair but once you rinse it out it nothing special. so then i used kbb hair milk and shea butter to moisturize my hair and then i added cocasta oil to nourish and condition it since i wont be able to actually get in between all the hair i need it to stay moisturized. im gonna add a little bit more cocasta when i start braiding. 
ladies, if you have never tried cocasta oil you need to hop on it. this stuff is so moisturizing. i know some people think oils cant moisturize the hair but i have to dissagree. this stuff moisturizes my hair. i dont have to use a cream with this i just do so because i like to use product. its like a smell good super jbco.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 27, 2009)

Has anyone dc'ed with 2 conditoners with heat in 1 day. I used my komoza and im almost done sitting under the dryer but now i want to use my curls conditoner under the dryer. Hell i just want to sit under the dryer.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 27, 2009)

lol colocha. i've never done that but i dont think it would be over kill. i deep treated overnight yesterday and turned around and deep conditioned for hours today too so.....


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 27, 2009)

chebaby said:


> lol colocha. i've never done that but i dont think it would be over kill. i deep treated overnight yesterday and turned around and deep conditioned for hours today too so.....


 
Ok that's all i need to hear, when 2 are in agreement its a wrap.

So im going to rinse this out then sit under here with my curls conditoner.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 27, 2009)

Che--I love TJ's condish too.  I try to remind myself that I am missing out on stuff I love by buying all this extra mess that ends up being blah to me.  Shescentit does nothing for me either.

T & Americka--I use Vatika Frosting for prepooing or hot. I will start using it in other ways too (maybe mixing with Shea Butter).  Oh yeah I had already mixed it with Moist 24/7.  Now that is the ish right there.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 27, 2009)

So they had to put a second stock of vatika up?


----------



## Charz (Sep 27, 2009)

Hairveda Black Friday Sale List

32 ounce Sitrinillah
2X Hydrasilica Spritz
16 ounce ACV Rinse
8 ounce Whipped Baggy Cream
Step 1 Methi Sativa
2X Vatika Frosting
16 ounce Amala Shampoo


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 27, 2009)

The double decker dcingwas alright i think im satisfied for today. Your hair will only take what it needs and leave the rest. I could use something else but i don't want to drown the colocha's and then have yall looking at me like this. 2 in one day is enough.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 27, 2009)

i just got finished cornrowing my hair. i havent done braids in so long it seems like a lot of manipulation to me. but i guess since i wont be touching my  hair for a week then its ok. i didnt loose much hair but i felt like i should have blow dried my hair so that i didnt have to keep untangling curls. but i refuse to blow dry my hair everytime i want to cornrow. that crazy. but i packed my hair with a bunch of shea butter and i think every night i will rebraid my ends with cocasta.


----------



## redecouvert (Sep 27, 2009)

will i be greedy if i order 5 more jars of vatika so that i can be stocked for the entire year


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 27, 2009)

redecouverte said:


> will i be greedy if i order 5 more jars of vatika so that i can be stocked for the entire year


 
Girl that is not greedy, If i could use the vatika on my hair i would get 10 jars too for half off.. Get it while you can.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 28, 2009)

people love some vatika frosting. i just look at it as a treat because for me there really isnt a difference between that and coconut oil. i just love the smell lol.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 28, 2009)

Good morning ladies, i used up my califa conditoner sample yesterday and today im going to use up my califa moisture mist sample. There is about an inch of product left so im going to go ahead and get rid of that when i moisturize tonight. I have graduated to only 4 plaits because my hair is getting longer so i don't have to do 8 anymore. I like that because it saves me time doing my hair. I can't wait to start getting hang time with the plaits. I have to stop playing around and trim my ends, so ill do that this weekend. I do the twist and clip method, it takes for ever but it must be done. So i have to go to sally's this week and get some shears and i need an oil bottle, because im going to combine all my natural oils together to make room. I should start receiveing boxes this week so my winter stash is almost completed. Its going to be hard not buying products for the rest of the year but this is my goal. If i can get my internet service to act right i may start working on a blog for just random stuff and product reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2009)

redecouverte said:


> will i be greedy if i order 5 more jars of vatika so that i can be stocked for the entire year


 
Well...Errrr...Umm...Actually.....yeah...just a little...Ya' Think?

Gon' Girl, Get Your VF On!


----------



## Charz (Sep 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...Errrr...Umm...Actually.....yeah...just a little...Ya' Think?
> 
> Gon' Girl, Get Your VF On!


 


_*Please sell out HairVeda, please!*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2009)

UPDATE & MISC:

I called Folica and Cancelled the 1 FHI Runway, since I had 2 one for 15% off and one for 20% so I "should" be good on that.

In Other News:  BabyBoy gave me a very adoring glance on my "Doo"

Him:  What 'Cha Been Doing All Day
Me: I don't know, I guess, cleaning up & on the Computer
Him:  What 'Cha Be on the Computer Looking at?
Me: Well....I am in this Hair Forum
Him: What do ya'll be talking about'
Me: Well...You Know....Hair.  It's like Naturals, Relaxed, Transitioner, Women & (a couple of "Men") and we talk about growing hair, hair issues, products, hair tools etc...
Him:  It's working...Your Hair looks Pretty.
Me:  Well...You know after what happened, I told you I was going to start doing my own hair and trying to grow it back
Him:  It's working.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Sep 28, 2009)

HELLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

My lovely ladies, how do you do?!?!?!!  I've been over in Makeup & Skincare losing my mind in the Nail Fanatics Round, chugging along with using up my products.

Since I've been gone so long, you might think I've backslid into oblivion, but ALAS, that is not the case!!!   I did purchase from Shescentit during her Labor Day sale, but only 3 items, not 10 like I usually do!!  I haven't used up much of anything, but I'm not buying either.  I'd bought so much in such a short period of time that everything's full !  But I'm here, never far, promises !


----------



## panamoni (Sep 28, 2009)

Such a cute story! Thanks for sharing.



IDareT'sHair said:


> UPDATE & MISC:
> 
> I called Folica and Cancelled the 1 FHI Runway, since I had 2 one for 15% off and one for 20% so I "should" be good on that.
> 
> ...


----------



## panamoni (Sep 28, 2009)

I loved the Joico products!! Hair felt great -- follwed up with Salerm 21 leave-in, then to moisturize, I've been using Phyto 9 and JC Nourish & Shine.  My hair does feel less greasy using these products as opposed to the ORS Olive Oil Cream (maybe due to the mineral oil).

Also, Hairveda still has the VF in stock.  YAY (hope I like it)!
Anyway, I ordered Vatika Frosting, Sitrinillah DC (replacement for current jar running out), and the new hydra spritz stuff (hope I like that).


----------



## panamoni (Sep 28, 2009)

panamoni said:


> I loved the Joico products!! Hair felt great -- follwed up with Salerm 21 leave-in, then to moisturize, I've been using Phyto 9 and JC Nourish & Shine. My hair does feel less greasy using these products as opposed to the ORS Olive Oil Cream (maybe due to the mineral oil).
> 
> Also, Hairveda still has the VF in stock. YAY (hope I like it)!
> Anyway, I ordered Vatika Frosting, Sitrinillah DC (replacement for current jar running out), and the new hydra spritz stuff (hope I like that).


 
OK, so I should have waited to submit this post until I had paid for my order.  The Vatika Frosting is SOLD OUT!!!  I'm cancelling my entire order until they get it back in stock.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2009)

Finished a CD's Black Vanilla Leave In last night.  One down, one to go.  I feel like the back of my head/hair is not moisturized enough.  So I have started applying my leave in, moisturizer, and sealing in sections.  I hope this makes a difference.  I started whole head baggying last night too.


----------



## Charz (Sep 28, 2009)

Do any of you gals have some Hairveda Amala Shampoo and Whipped Baggy Cream I can sample?


----------



## Charz (Sep 28, 2009)

I just looked at my Shescentit Moisture Mist Spritz and its 90% full. I got it on the 15th.....is that bad?


----------



## cherepikr (Sep 28, 2009)

This weekend DD and emptied a few bottles. (Banana Brulee, Moisture Mist, Hawaiian Silky 14, Queen Helene Choles.) 

I am ordering some Dominican deep conditioner, and I'll repurchase the Shecentit products when there is a sale.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 28, 2009)

ok im upset yall. i cant find my carols daughter black vanilla leave in spray. i mixed it with water and it was gonna be a back up for when i run out of juices and berries. i wonder if i threw it out or gave it away.

on another note, my SO called me a hoarder last night lol. a commercial came on about a show where people have issues with hoarding. alittle boy was going crazy because his parents wanted to throw stuff away. i made a joke about how i would kick the little boys butt and SO was looking at me like he was really surprised and he was like "dont you suffer from the same thing?" what am i gonna say to that.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 28, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Do any of you gals have some Hairveda Amala Shampoo and *Whipped Baggy Cream* I can sample?



Not yet. I can send you some when I get mine


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 28, 2009)

Good day ladies, i received my tw bulk order today and i had something missing, so i hope that gets taken care of quickly and i recieved a d3 from mama t today, thanks mama. I will use up my califa mm sample and use some avocado butter cream.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 28, 2009)

ok i try not to be impatient but im still waiting on my afrodetangler. i think i ordered on the 17th.


----------



## iNicola (Sep 28, 2009)

Got my Bluebeez order. The last time I was expecting a UPS delivery the driver didn't knock or leave an info notice. I actually heard when the truck was driving a way. I checked the status which said delivery attempted then went outside to find that he didn't leave an info notice...I was heated. This time I wasn't taking any chances so I went downstairs to meet him. As soon as I got to the ground floor he was about to get in the elevator. He called my last name and I responded and then said that I wasn't going to let him leave without getting package this time. He laughed. I asked how he got in the building and he said he called the security guard at the gate. I'm thinking "hmmm......why didn't you do that last time?"


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 28, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ok i try not to be impatient but im still waiting on my afrodetangler. i think i ordered on the 17th.


 
I don't know if her shipping has changed but it takes about 3 weeks from the date of order.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2009)

Why did I just find a knot at the end of my hair? I am so not happy with my hair right now, really.  I'm starting to think trying all these products is jacking my hair up.  I'm not ordering or trying anything new.  That's it.  I will go through what I have and make decisions but that's it.  I have some stuff on the way but it's from vendors I know except Claudie's.  I'm paranoid about my edges so I will still use that.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 28, 2009)

@Shay, i understand. you need to find the culprit or just stick to what works.
im paranoid about my edges too. thats why i stopped wearing puffs because my goody bands were really tight. i hope you find the culprit.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *Why did I just find a knot at the end of my hair?* I am so not happy with my hair right now, really. I'm starting to think trying all these products is jacking my hair up. I'm not ordering or trying anything new. That's it. I will go through what I have and make decisions but that's it. I have some stuff on the way but it's from vendors I know except Claudie's. I'm paranoid about my edges so I will still use that.


 
How many weeks post are you? I get pixie knots(single strand sometimes). How big was the knot? This is one of the frustrations that alot of naturals have, especially with coily or curly hair.


----------



## Charz (Sep 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Why did I just find a knot at the end of my hair? I am so not happy with my hair right now, really.  I'm starting to think trying all these products is jacking my hair up.  I'm not ordering or trying anything new.  That's it.  I will go through what I have and make decisions but that's it.  I have some stuff on the way but it's from vendors I know except Claudie's.  I'm paranoid about my edges so I will still use that.



Girl, its the curse of being a natural. Its actually the only negative thing about being a natural. Just make sure you don't wash your hair loose or sleep with your hair loose. Keep those ends oiled up, and detangle thoroughly. 

Honestly when I stopped doing wash and goes and air drying my single strand knot rate went down tremendously. But that's just me.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> How many weeks post are you? I get pixie knots(single strand sometimes). How big was the knot? This is one of the frustrations that alot of naturals have, especially with coily or curly hair.


 
It was a decent sized knot. I will be 3 months post this week.  I mean I did a 6 month stretch and never got any knots.  I have noticed my ends are getting tangled up a bit more.  I'm thinking I cut back on the manipulation right on time.  Also I think I nearly have 2 inches of new growth when normally I would have about 1.5 right now.  I will check back in with ya'll later.  I gotta go lead a brief little training then I will be home doing my hair. TTYL .


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2009)

All I do is airdry....


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It was a decent sized knot. I will be 3 months post this week. I mean I did a 6 month stretch and never got any knots. I have noticed my ends are getting tangled up a bit more. I'm thinking I cut back on the manipulation right on time. Also I think I nearly have 2 inches of new growth when normally I would have about 1.5 right now. I will check back in with ya'll later. I gotta go lead a brief little training then I will be home doing my hair. TTYL .


 
How do you dry your hair? Maybe you could do plaits or braids when drying. That helps me keep the knots and tangles at bay. And low manipulation. I hope you figure out what the problem is.

Eta: i just saw your above post. yes drying in braids. plaits or if you know how to cornrow would be helpful. You don't need many.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2009)

This is probably little to no help but.....

My 1st Stretch 14 weeks, I experienced a lot of knots & tangles.  

Personally, I don't think I was detangling (combing/brushing) often enough, moisturizing enough etc...(And I thought I was).erplexed

This last one at 16 weeks, I noticed my knots & tangles weren't "as bad" I baggy-ed more, I finger detangled/combed more often and I kept my moisture up to the maxx!  Which I thought I had done the 1st time (14 weeks).

This last stretch for some reason didn't seem quite as bad/dry?  And the knots & tangles were minimized.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2009)

I will get on top of this:
Will baggy more
Will airdry in plaits
Will do everything in sections
I need to stop faking with the jilbere shower comb and use this fake K cutter comb


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you so much ladies ! I really like how all of you just jumped right in with suggestions.  It is truly appreciated.  The further I get into this transition the more I know I will be leaning on you .  Thanks again.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I will get on top of this:
> Will baggy more
> Will airdry in plaits
> Will do everything in sections
> I need to stop faking with the jilbere shower comb and use this fake K cutter comb


 
Shay, do you air dry in a bun? If you do to make it easier you can, twist or plait your pony tail, then in the morning you can take them down and tuck your ends.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 28, 2009)

@Shay, when i was relaxed and i transitioned for 11 months i did what colocha said above. i would co wash as often as i wanted and then while my hair was wet i would apply my leave in and some cocasta oil(because its thick and moisturizing) and then put my hair in one braid at the back of my head and then pin it up. my hair could stay moisturized for days like that. and i would tie on a scarf just to suck some of the water out and to slick it back.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Shay, do you air dry in a bun? If you do to make it easier you can, twist or plait your pony tail, then in the morning you can take them down and tuck your ends.


 
I do airdry in a bun.  That's a great idea. Thanks! My other stretches were easy--4 months and 6 months...Then I decide to transition and . I'm in it for the long haul though.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Why did I just find a knot at the end of my hair? I am so not happy with my hair right now, really. I'm starting to think trying all these products is jacking my hair up. I'm not ordering or trying anything new. That's it. I will go through what I have and make decisions but that's it. I have some stuff on the way but it's from vendors I know except Claudie's. I'm paranoid about my edges so I will still use that.


 
I am so sorry this is happening to you Shay. I think this is one of the reasons why I decided to make a definitive move on which products I will continue to use no matter what else new comes out. 

It would have to be a product that has a proven record in 100% of the case studies it was used on to grow hair at least an inch and a half or more a month (on ethnic 4a/b/z hair) for me to buy it now. Is that specific enough you think? 

I have drastically reduced the frequency of washing my hair as well  because I honestly feel as though it was counter-productive washing and DCing fine, relaxed hair so often. 

I guess this is one reason why I am not going through my products so quickly anymore and therefore I don't have to replenish them so quickly anymore either.

I truly hope and pray you find what is causing the knots and is able to fix it too. HHG honey.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I will get on top of this:
> Will baggy more
> *Will airdry in plaits*
> *Will do everything in sections*
> I need to stop faking with the jilbere shower comb and use this fake K cutter comb


 
The bolded has definitely been working for me but I wash and DC in 4-6 big braids as well. They have been heaven-sent practices in my hair regimen. I noticed that the longer I stretched my relaxer, the stronger the need became to detangle, wash and DC in sections as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am so sorry this is happening to you Shay. I think *this is one of the reasons why I decided to make a definitive move on which products I will continue to use no matter what else new comes out.*
> 
> *It would have to be a product that has a proven record in 100% of the case studies* it was used on to grow hair at least an inch and a half or more a month (on ethnic 4a/b/z hair) for me to buy it now. Is that specific enough you think?
> 
> ...


 
Great Post Aggie!

We all have to constantly re-evaluate Our Product Choices,Techniques, Tools & Regimens.  

I have Found it to be a Constant Process of Evaluating and Re-Evaluating.  And being Flexible when Your Hair Dictates something else (in order to thrive).

We have to continue to research our product selections carefully. 

Very Inspiring Post.  Thanks


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2009)

Aggie, and again all of you, thank you for your well thought out and sincere suggestions & responses.  I've said this before--you can definately prevent a setback by really tackling the problem head on and that is what I will do.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2009)

I also need to add that today I *FINALLY* got my Dudley's DRC 28 Hair Treatment & Fortifier. I am so excied about this because of all the great reviews by gymfreak. 

I am so hoping that it's better than Aphogee 2 Step treatment for damaged hair:crossfingers:. My hair really hated that treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great Post Aggie!
> 
> *We all have to constantly re-evaluate Our Product Choices,Techniques, Tools & Regimens. *
> 
> ...


 
You're welcomed Terri. I entirely agree with the bolded and that is why I bought the steamer. It helps that your reviews of it was so compelling and I knew that the changing needs of my hair so deep into my relaxer stretch demands the frequent use of one. I cannot thank you enough for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I also need to add that today I *FINALLY* got my *Dudley's DRC 28 Hair Treatment & Fortifier*. I am so excied about this because of all the freat reviews by gymfreak.


 
*BROWNIE 518:*  This is the Dudley Product I was talking about.  As far as a Good Protein Treatment.

*AGGIE:*  Thanks for Jogging My Brain!  btw: when will your Steamer Arrive? Or Has it Arrived Already


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *BROWNIE 518:* This is the Dudley Product I was talking about. As far as a Good Protein Treatment.
> 
> *AGGIE:* Thanks for Jogging My Brain! btw: when will your Steamer Arrive? Or Has it Arrived Already


 

Girl Terri, believe it or not, IT IS HERE!!! I have not set it up yet because I am still wearing my synthetic extension braids and have no idea how the braids will handle the steamer. I don't use the regular dryer on them either because I think it will make them look a little frazzled wayyy too quickly.

But when I take these braids down, a date with my steamer is on....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Girl Terri, believe it or not, IT IS HERE!!! I have not set it up yet because I am still wearing my synthetic extension braids and have no idea how the braids will handle the steamer. I don't use the regular dryer on them either because I think it will make them look a little frazzled wayyy too quickly.
> 
> But when I take these braids down, a date with my steamer is on....


 
Oooo!!!!  Use something Nice & Thick & Rich!  It is sooooo relaxing and sooooo addictive.  I Can't Wait Until You Use It!

WOW-WEE-ZEE!  It feels Good.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 28, 2009)

i got about 5 compliments today on my cornrows. its just 7 cornrows going straight back but they say they like it lol. good because i plan on having some sort of braids and twists this winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i got about 5 compliments today on my cornrows. its just 7 cornrows going straight back but they say they like it lol. good because i plan on having some sort of braids and twists this winter.


 
Yeah, For those of Us that Live in the Colder Climate Areas, we really need to be Upping Our Game Plan, as it is starting to get "colder" already.
PS, The Butters, The HOTS, the DC's.


Okay......Where did Summer Go?

Anyway:  I will be All Over the HOTS This Weekend. 

As the Temperature continues to "Dip" I can no longer afford to forget this Step in my Regimen.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, For those of Us that Live in the Colder Climate Areas, we really need to be Upping Our Game Plan, as it is starting to get "colder" already.
> PS, The Butters, The HOTS, the DC's.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, is anyone else experiencing freezing weather? Me and t are like this. Its supposed to be like this for me in the midwest for a while. They are predicting an early winter. My goals are to keep my moisture high. Do at least 2 dc's a week. Keep my hair covered when going outside. And as far as products go my stint ends on friday. Until april of next year. if you ladies see me slipping call me out.  I want to stick to my goals.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2009)

Was in the 70's here today but they claim it will get cooler.  We'll see.


----------



## Charz (Sep 28, 2009)

It was hott in DC today!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 28, 2009)

It was really nice today in upstate NY. Sunny and breezy, around 70!!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 28, 2009)

yea it was pretty nice in dc but im cold now lol. i hope my hair doesnt dry out while its in braids. i slathered my hair in shea butter, then cocasta oil and then i slathered each braid in shea butter while i was braiding. my hair should stay soft right? i hope so.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 28, 2009)

It looks like i need to move to the east coast. I always wanted to live in maine. 

@che, keep up your routine and im sure your braids will be fine. Are you using any braid spray or a spray?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 28, 2009)

i will be spraying my hair nightly with ojon revitalizing spray. i love that stuff and im almost out. when i do run out i will use oyin J&B and grag juice. but it has glycerine so when it gets really cold i will have to buy another bottle of ojon.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, For those of Us that Live in the Colder Climate Areas, we really need to be Upping Our Game Plan, as it is starting to get "colder" already.
> PS, The Butters, The HOTS, the DC's.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Terri, do you think that HOTs will be good done with the steamer?


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey, did anyone get the new ph24/7 rinse from Hairveda?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Terri, do you think that HOTs will be good done with the steamer?


 
You Know Aggie:  The Instructions also had "Hair Oiling" Listed in them.  But I am not too familiar what "Hair Oiling" is Exactly, so I've stuck to just DC'ing.

I do use my Heat Cap for my HOTS. 

And I have a couple "inexpensive" cholestrol & mayo treatments, I may add oil to those as well and do HOTS that way to use those up.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, did anyone get the new ph24/7 rinse from Hairveda?


 
Was thinking about it but didn't go for it.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Know Aggie: The Instructions also had "Hair Oiling" Listed in them. But I am not too familiar what "Hair Oiling" is Exactly, so I've stuck to just DC'ing.
> 
> I do use my Heat Cap for my HOTS.
> 
> And I have a couple "inexpensive" cholestrol & mayo treatments, I may add oil to those as well and do HOTS that way to use those up.


 

Okay Terri, thanks honey. I will try it and see how I like it. The only thing is, I can't do it until the braids come down.


----------



## Charz (Sep 29, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Oh, I didn't know it was her birthday.
> 
> Charz



Thanks! I see why I woulda missed this one!

Goodness this thread is so long! And I know other ppl be reading it, like a romance novel!


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 29, 2009)

Good morning ladies, ive decided im going to start moisturizing my hair 1x a day since its colder. It will also help me use some things up. Tonight i will be using my komaza leave in sample (hopefully this will be done tonight) and my sample of califa cream i have a few uses left with this cream. Im trying to get through these samples since they are small then move back on to my regular size products.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 29, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Thanks! I see why I woulda missed this one!
> 
> Goodness this thread is so long! And I know other ppl be reading it, like a romance novel!


 
I was thinking of starting a part 2, and i just might it is long.

Eta: Im going to start a part 2 .


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is the link to part 2 of this challenge

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=404778


----------



## Charz (Sep 29, 2009)

Noooooooooo I don't wanna go!!!!!


----------

